# Chistes y algo mas...



## caliche (May 6, 2006)

*Chistes*


-Si juegan una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana?
- El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.

¿Qué le dijo un superconductor a otro?
¡Qué frío hace! no resisto más.

*Leyes de murphy*

Generales...
·	Ley de Engli para máquinas eléctricas: Funcionaría mejor si lo enchufara. 
·	Cuando empiezas a desmontar un aparato, quitándole los tornillos, ten por seguro que el último se te va a resistir y tendrás que volver a atornillar aquellos que has sacado. 
·	Fusible: Disyuntor desmocrónico diferencial cuya única misión es ser protejido por el circuito que lo contiene. 
·	En Electrónica, los semiconductores son los mejores dispositivos para protejer la integridad de los fusibles. 
·	Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio. 
·	Si montas y desmontas un aparato el suficiente número de veces, acabarás por tener dos aparatos, tristemente, distintos del original... 
·	En general, las averias se vuelven a manifestar cuando se tiene la seguridad de que todo estaba correcto, es decir, cuando ya se han guardado las herramientas. 
·	La experiencia aumenta proporcionalmente con el número de circuitos que uno estropea. 
·	Si un equipo se avería, seguro que se ha roto la pieza más cara. 
·	Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos formas distintas, la primera fundirá los plomos. 
·	Sea x(t) un condensador electrolítico. No importa cuán te esmeres en la corroboración analítica y geométrica de cuál de las dos patas es más larga, pues al final siempre se pondrá con la polarización inversa y explotará. 
·	Segunda parte: La probabilidad de acertar cuáles son la base, el emisor y el colector en un transistor, aún con ayuda del catálogo, es inversamente proporcional al número de huecos de la parte P multiplicado por el número de terminales del dispositivo, o lo que es lo mismo, 3. 
·	La probabilidad de perder un componente es directamente proporcional a la importancia de éste en el sistema, e inversamente proporcional al tamaño del mismo. 
·	Siempre que haces un cable RS232, el pin 2 está donde debería estar el 3. 
·	Moraleja: Ponlo siempre al revés y te darás cuenta que la ley se sigue cumpliendo. 
·	Si cae el destornillador dentro de un aparato, lo hará sobre el componente más frágil o, en su defecto, en él mas caro, y además en el sitio más inaccesible. 
·	El soldador es un dispositivo que obstinadamente se volverá hacia el lado donde es seguro que algo se queme. 
·	Siempre se estropea aquel componente del que no tenemos repuesto. 
·	Al montar un equipo previamente desmontado, siempre sobran tornillos. 
·	Un fusible de 25 pesetas siempre tiene una máquina de varios millones que lo protege contra todo tipo de averías. 
·	Haces copias en cinta? Tírala. Total cuando vayas a usarla te dará error de lectura. 
·	Los conductores que se emplean para el cableado, que se habían cortado previamente a su longitud correcta, en la práctica resultarán ser siempre demasiado cortos. 
·	Corolario: Si  los cortas largos, acabarán sobrando, lo que hará que de nuevo los cortes, curiosamente resultando que, al fin, resultan cortos. 
·	Se obtiene el más variado surtido de nudos cuando se deshace un rollo de cable que con anterioridad se había enrollado con todo cuidado, a fin de que no se produjeran. 
·	Si se necesitan cien resistencias para montar un determinado circuito, nunca habrá más de noventa y nueve en el almacén. 
·	Siempre que falte una resistencia para completar el circuito, esta no existirá y no podrá ser reemplazada por ninguna combinación de otras existentes ni en serie ni en paralelo. 
·	Un transistor que está protegido por un fusible ultrarrápido, en realidad no lo será, pues aquel saltará antes que el fusible, evitando que éste salte primero. 
·	Los osciladores que deben cebarse espontáneamente, jamás arrancarán por sí solos. 
·	Un circuito que no deba oscilar entrará espontáneamente en oscilación a la primera de cambio. 
·	La garantía de calidad no existe. 
·	Es inútil hacer un aparato a prueba de tontos, siempre existe un tonto capaz de saltarse cualquier protección. 
·	La accesibilidad cuando se recuperan piezas pequeñas que se han caído de la mesa de trabajo, varía directamente con el tamaño de la pieza, e inversamente con su importancia para completar el trabajo empezado. 
·	Los suministros necesarios para el experimento de ayer deben ser pedidos no más tarde de mañana al mediodía. 
·	Los equipos tienden a funcionar mejor cuando se enchufan. 
·	Ley Eléctrica de Pattison: Si un cable puede conectarse de dos formas distintas, la primera funde los plomos. 
·	Ley de la reproducción inanimada: Si tenemos un aparato, lo desmontamos, lo montamos, lo volvemos a desmontar y lo volvemos a montar, tendremos dos aparatos (desgraciadamente distintos). 
·	Ley de Sattinger: Funciona mejor si lo conectas. 

*Proyectos y diseño *
·	En todo presupuesto el costo final excederá el gasto previsto por un factor de 3. 
·	Si el modelo de prueba funciona perfectamente, el producto terminado jamás. 
·	En un calculo matemático, todo error que pueda filtrarse, lo hará. Y será en el sentido que más daño haga en el calculo. 
·	En cualquier calculo dado, la cifra que obviamente es la correcta, será la raíz del error. 
·	Las valores siempre se indicaran en los términos menos usuales. Por ejemplo potencia en WPMPO, etc. 
·	Las tolerancias se acumularan unidireccionalmente hacia la máxima dificultad del proyecto. 
·	La probabilidad de omisión de un valor en un diagrama, es directamente proporcional a su importancia. 
·	Las especificaciones de los fabricantes sobre el rendimiento se deben multiplicar por un factor igual a 0,5. 
·	En especificaciones, la Ley de Murphy anula la ley de Ohm. 

*Ensamblado* 
·	Si un proyecto requiere de "n" componentes, la disponibilidad será de "n-1". 
·	Las partes intercambiables no lo serán. 
·	Partes que no deberán ni podrán ser armadas indebidamente, lo serán. 
·	La pieza más delicada se caerá. 
·	El manual de armado y/u operación se botará con el material de embalaje. El recolector habrá pasado 5 minutos antes su carrera al deposito de basura. 
·	La necesidad de una modificación de diseño de mayor entidad aumenta a medida de irse completando el armado y cableado de la unidad. 
·	Un componente seleccionado al azar de un grupo con una confiabilidad del 99%, pertenecerá al 1%. 
·	La disponibilidad de un componente es inversamente proporcional a su necesidad. 
·	De necesitarse una resistencia (o condensador) de determinado valor, no se encontrará. Más aún, no se podrá lograr mediante ninguna combinación serie o paralelo. 
·	Todo cable cortado a la medida será demasiado corto. 
·	Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos o más formas diferentes, la primera de ellas, es la que causa más daños. 
·	Los miliamperímetros serán conectados en paralelo, y los voltímetros en serie con la fuente de poder. 

*Pruebas *
·	Componentes idénticos probados bajo condiciones idénticas no lo serán en la prueba final, después de haber sido armado el equipo. 
·	Un oscilador auto-oscilante, no lo será. 
·	Un oscilador controlado por cristal oscilará en una frecuencia distinta; si oscila. 
·	Un circuito amplificador atenuara la señal de entrada. 
·	Un transistor PNP se revelará como NPN. 
·	Un circuito de seguridad destruirá otros. 
·	Si un circuito no puede fallar, fallará. 

*Reparaciones* 
·	Una vez quitado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa, para revisar el fusible, se descubrirá que el cable de alimentación estaba desconectado. 
·	Una vez colocado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa; encontrara debajo del diagrama, el fusible que quitó para revisar. 
·	La probabilidad de que determinado componente sea la causa del problema aumenta en forma proporcional a la dificultad para reemplazarlo y a su precio; e inversamente a su disponibilidad. 
·	Si puede localizar la pieza dañada, no tendrá herramientas para sacarla. Cuando logre sacarla, en la tienda de repuestos le dirán que no la tienen, pero que está pedida. Cuando por fin la consiga, descubrirá que no estaba dañada y no necesitaba cambiarla. 
·	Si un trabajo se ha hecho mal, todo lo que haga para mejorarlo sólo lo empeorara. 
·	Cualquier pieza al caer rodará al rincón menos accesible del taller. 
·	La facilidad de localización de una pieza que ha caído al suelo es directamente proporcional a su tamaño e inversamente a su importancia para la terminación del trabajo. 
·	Una herramienta caerá siempre donde pueda hacer mayor daño. (También conocida como la ley de la gravedad selectiva.) 
·	Si tiene que comprobar, uno por uno, cierta cantidad de componentes de un circuito para localizar el que está defectuoso; ese será el ultimo de todos, sin importar el orden en que realice la comprobación. 
·	Si es necesario retocar un ajuste, será el menos accesible. 
·	De ser necesario el manual de servicio, no estará disponible. 
·	Si dispone del manual de servicio, no lo necesitará. 
·	Si consigue una fotocopia del diagrama, el problema se encuentra en la parte que quedo borrosa. 
·	Los trabajos urgentísimos, y muy bien pagados, sólo llegan cuando usted ha aceptado un trabajo urgentísimo, pero mal pagado. 

*Seis pasos para reparar fallas* 
1.	Aproxímese a la unidad descompuesta. Esto dará la idea de que usted conoce algo. Esto también impresionará a cualquiera que esté mirando, y si la unidad de repente empieza a funcionar usted tendrá el crédito de su reparación. Si este paso falla proceda al segundo paso... 
2.	Muéstrele el manual de instrucciones a la unidad. Esto hará que la unidad asuma que usted tiene algo de familiar con las fuentes del saber. Este paso debería solucionar la falla, sino proceda al tercer paso... 
3.	En una forma potente recite la ley de ohm a la unidad, esto le demostrará más allá de toda sombra de duda que usted sabe algo. Este es un paso drástico y sólo debe ser intentado después de que los dos primeros fallen... 
4.	Golpee la unidad suavemente. Esto puede requerir una caída de uno a dos metros, preferiblemente en un piso de concreto. Sin embargo usted debería ser cuidadoso, bajo ningún concepto debería dañar el piso. Aún así, este es un paso sumamente drástico, y si este falla no hay nada que hacer, pero proceda al paso cinco... 
5.	Agregue un transistor. Esto probará que usted está familiarizado con su diseño. También le dará una carga adicional a llevar, y usted incrementa su ventaja. Si estos cinco pasos fallan usted deberá proceder al más drástico de todos. Este paso rara vez es necesario y debe ser usado solamente como solución... 
6.	¡¡APRENDA!! 

*Reflexiones de un Técnico desesperado. *

Abro, miro y toco
con mi dedo ensalivado
cunde el pánico en mi mente
y ya estoy desesperado. 
Todo es tan frío e inerte
nada indica, todo raro
miro el circuito y el chasis,
y pienso, que c... hago 
Respiro hondo y lo ataco
tomo el tester, me preparo,
pienso: quizás que de una lo mido
y con suerte lo reparo... 
Pero nunca lo que mido,
de entrada me da un aliento,
al contrario, pasa el tiempo
y al micro miro, sediento 
Lo cambio con mucho esmero
y una duda me acomete,
prendo un faso y fumando espero
no haberlo cambiado al cohete 
Como indica el reglamento
nunca es el micro divino
¡como cambió la electrónica¡
¡tenés que ser adivino¡


----------



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 1, 2006)

Un alemán, un francés, un inglés, y un mexicano comentan sobre un cuadro de
Adán y Eva en el Paraíso.

El alemán dice:


  -Miren que perfección de cuerpos: ella esbelta y espigada, él con ese
  cuerpo atlético, los músculos perfilados... Deben de ser alemanes!!

  Inmediatamente, el francés reaccionó:


  -No lo creo. Es claro el erotismo que se desprende de ambas figuras...
  ella tan femenina...el tan masculino.. Saben que pronto llegará la
  tentación...Deben ser franceses!!

  Moviendo negativamente la cabeza el ingles comenta:


  - Para nada. Noten... la serenidad de sus rostros, la delicadeza de la
  pose,la sobriedad del gesto.Sólo pueden ser ingleses.

  Después de unos segundos más de contemplación el mexicano exclama:

  - No estoy de acuerdo. Miren bien: no tienen ropa, no tienen zapatos,no
  tienen casa, sólo tienen una pinche manzana para comer y esta prohibida,
  no protestan y todavía piensan los muy cabrones,que están en el
   Paraíso.... esos gueyes solo pueden ser Mexicanos!!

QUE QUEDE CLARO QUE ESE NO ES MI PUNTO DE VISTA, ES SOLO MA MERA REALIDAD VISTA DESDE FUERA, NO OFENDO NI LO PRETENDO, SOY MEXICANO Y A MUCHA ONRRA!! 


con todo respeto... ese si es un buen chiste !!!!


----------



## MaMu (Jun 2, 2006)

Cual es el colmo de un electricista?








que no le sigan la corriente!




Saludos.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 2, 2006)

COMO SELECCIONAR UN GERENTE

a) Ponga unos cien ladrillos sin ningún orden particular en un cuarto que además de la puerta sólo tenga una ventana

b) Luego meta dos o tres candidatos en el cuarto y cierre la puerta.

c) Déjelos solos, regrese 6 horas después y proceda a analizar la situación.


• Si están contando los ladrillos, póngalos en el departamento de contabilidad.

• Si los están recontando, póngalos en auditoria.

• Si han vuelto un lío el lugar con los ladrillos, póngalos en ingeniería.

• Si están acomodando los ladrillos de un modo raro, póngalos en soporte.

• Si se están tirando los ladrillos, póngalos en operaciones.

• Si están durmiendo, póngalos en seguridad.

• Si rompieron los ladrillos en pedacitos, póngalos en sistemas.

• Si están sentados sin hacer nada, póngalos en recursos humanos.

• Si dicen que han probado varias combinaciones, aunque no han movido un solo ladrillo, póngalos en Marketing o ventas.

• Si están mirando por la ventana, póngalos en planificación estratégica.

• Si están conversando y no han movido un solo ladrillo, ¡¡¡felicítelos y póngalos en la gerencia!!!


----------



## caliche (Jun 3, 2006)

Se murió un ingeniero y se fue al cielo.

Sabido es que los ingenieros, por su honestidad, siempre van al cielo. San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado y no encontró su expediente en la maraña de papeles, así que le dijo:    "Lo lamento, no estás en listas...".  De modo que el ingeniero se fue a la puerta del infierno y le dieron  albergue y alojamiento inmediatamente.

Poco tiempo pasó y el ingeniero se cansó de padecer las miserias del infierno, y se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras.  Con el paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de  cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras  eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, redes de telecomunicaciones,  programas de mantenimiento preventivo, sistemas de control visual,  sistemas de detección de incendios, termostatos digitales, etc., etc., etc. ... y el ingeniero se ganó muy buena reputación.

Un día Dios llamó al diablo por teléfono y -con tono de sospecha- le preguntó:

"¿Y qué?..... ¿cómo están por allí en el infierno?"

"¡Estamos a todo lujo! Tenemos ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, Internet, etc. Oye, apunta mi dirección: eldiablofeliz@infierno.com Y no sé cuál será la próxima
sorpresa del ingeniero!".

"¿Qué?, ¿Qué?. ¿Tienes un ingeniero allí?. Eso es un error, nunca debió haber llegado ahí un ingeniero. Los ingenieros siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto ya. ¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente!".

"¡Ni loco!. Me gusta tener un ingeniero en la organización... y me voy a quedar con él eternamente".

"Mándamelo o...... ¡te demandaré!".  Y el diablo, con la vista nublada por la tremenda carcajada que soltó, le contestó a Dios:

"Ah, ¿Sí?... y por curiosidad... ¿de dónde vas a sacar un abogado?".


>---------------------------------------------------------------


En una fiesta de funciones está bailando "seno de x" con "coseno de x". "seno de x" se da cuenta de que "e a la x" está sentado solo a un costado de la pista. Entonces se le acerca amigablemente y le dice:

"Ven a bailar, ¡Intégrate!"

Y él le responde:

"No, ¿para qué? ! Si da igual!


>---------------------------------------------------------------


¿Qué es un niño complejo?

Un niño con la madre real y el padre imaginario.


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Dios es real, a menos que sea declarado entero.


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Jesús a sus discípulos: "En verdad os digo: y= x2+3x+4"

Los discípulos empiezan a hablar entre sí, hasta que Pedro se dirige a Jesús y muy apesadumbrado le dice:

"Maestro no entendemos".

"Tranquilos, es una parábola!"


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Parte 1

Dos estudiantes de ingeniería estaban caminando por el campus cuando uno de ellos dijo:

"¿De dónde sacaste esa magnifica bicicleta?"

El segundo contestó:

"Bueno, Yo estaba caminando por ahí ayer, pensando en mis trabajos, cuando una hermosa mujer apareció sobre esta bicicleta.

Tiró la bicicleta al suelo, se quitó toda su ropa y dijo: "Toma lo que quieras".

El segundo ingeniero cabeceó afirmativamente:

"¡Buena elección! ¡La ropa probablemente no te hubiera quedado bien!


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Parte 2

Un arquitecto, un artista y un ingeniero estaban discutiendo acerca de si era mejor pasar el rato con la esposa o con la amante.

El arquitecto dijo que disfrutaba pasar el tiempo con su mujer, construyendo una base sólida, para una relación duradera.

El artista dijo que disfrutaba pasar el tiempo con su amante, porque con ella encontraba pasión y misterio.

El ingeniero dijo:  "A mi me gustan las dos"

"¿Las dos?" le preguntaron.

"Sí. Si tienes una mujer y una amante, cada una de ellas asumirá que estás con la otra, y puedes ir a la fábrica y dejar el  trabajo terminado."


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Parte 3

Para el optimista, el vaso está medio lleno.

Para el pesimista, el vaso está medio vacío.

Para el ingeniero, el vaso es el doble de grande de lo que debería ser.


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Parte 4

Un ingeniero estaba cruzando un camino un día, cuando un sapo lo llamó y le dijo:

"Si me besas, me volveré una hermosa princesa".

El ingeniero se inclinó, tomó el sapo y se lo metió en el bolsillo.

El sapo volvió a hablar, y dijo:

"Si me besas para que me vuelva una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo durante una semana".

El ingeniero sacó el sapo del bolsillo, le sonrió y lo volvió a meter en el bolsillo.

Entonces el sapo gritó:

"Si me besas y me vuelvo una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo y haré cualquier cosa que quieras".

Otra vez el ingeniero sacó el sapo, le sonrió y lo devolvió al bolsillo.

Finalmente, el sapo preguntó:

"¿Qué pasa? Te dije que soy una hermosa princesa, que me  quedaré contigo por una semana y haré lo que quieras.  ¿Por qué no me besas?"

El ingeniero dijo: "Mira, soy un ingeniero. No tengo tiempo para chicas, pero un sapo que hable, ¡eso si que es interesante!"


>---------------------------------------------------------------


HAY QUE ENTENDER A LOS INGENIEROS:

Un Ingeniero no es que sea prepotente... ¡Es que está rodeado de inútiles!

Un Ingeniero no tiene el ego muy grande... ¡Es que el cuarto es muy chiquito!

No es que quieran tener la razón siempre... ¡Es que los otros siempre se equivocan!

Un Ingeniero no es que carezca de sentimientos... ¡Es que los otros son unas nenas lloronas!

Un Ingeniero no tiene vida desorganizada... ¡Es sólo que tiene un ritmo de vida particular!

Un Ingeniero no ve el mundo... ¡Lo cambia!

Un Ingeniero no es que sea un crecido... ¡Es que los simples mortales no lo comprenden!

Un Ingeniero no es un ser calculador y frío... Simplemente, le parece divertido pasar por encima de la gente común.

Un Ingeniero no es un enredador...¡Es que los usuarios no entienden nada!

Un Ingeniero no es un crítico... ¡Es que los errores de la gente son muy evidentes!

No es que el trabajo los absorba es que... ¿De qué carazos estaba hablando?

Un Ingeniero no comete errores... ¡Sólo prueba si los demás estaban prestando atención!

No es que se crean la gran cosa... ¡Es que lo son!

Pero recuerden: ser tan cercano a la perfección tiene sus problemas, así que los que no son ingenieros entiendan a estas tristes almas torturadas entre la genialidad y la incomprensión.


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Un hombre que vuela en globo, se percata de que está perdido, por lo que maniobra y desciende hasta que divisa a alguien en la  calle y grita:

"¡Disculpe!, ¿Podría usted ayudarme?, he quedado de reunirme a las dos con un amigo, llevo media hora de retraso y no sé donde me encuentro. "Claro que sí, le contesta, se encuentra Ud. en un globo de aire a unos 30m de altura, entre los 40 y 42º de latitud norte y los 58 y 60º de longitud oeste.

"Es Ud. ingeniero, ¿verdad?", dice el del globo. "Si señor. Lo soy.

¿Cómo lo adivinó?"

"Es simple. Porque todo lo que me ha dicho es "técnicamente correcto", pero "prácticamente inútil".

"Continúo perdido, llegaré tarde y no sé que hacer con su información...Es usted gerente, ¿verdad?", preguntó el de la calle.

"Si señor, ¿Cómo lo ha sabido?"

"Es simple. No tiene la menor idea de donde está, ni a donde va. Ha hecho una promesa que no puede cumplir y espera que otro le resuelva el problema.  De hecho, se halla exactamente en la misma situaciónen que estaba antes de encontrarnos, salvo que ahora, por alguna extraña razón,..... ¡Toda la hp La culpa es mía!"


>---------------------------------------------------------------


¡La vida de un Ingeniero!

1.- Generalmente trabajas hasta tarde. ¡Como las putas!

2.- Generalmente eres más productivo por la noche. ¡Como las putas!

3.- Te pagan para mantener al cliente feliz. ¡Como las putas!

4.- Cobras por hora, pero tu tiempo se extiende hasta que termines. ¡Como las putas!

5.- Si eres bueno, nunca estás orgulloso de lo que haces. ¡Como las putas!

6.- Te recompensan por satisfacer las fantasías de tus clientes. ¡Como las putas!

7.- Es difícil tener y mantener una familia. ¡Como las putas!

8.- Cuando te preguntan en qué trabajas, no lo puedes explicar. ¡Como las putas!

9.- Tus amigos se distancian de ti y tú solo andas con otros iguales que tú. ¡Como las putas!

10.- El cliente paga tu cuenta del hotel y por horas trabajadas. ¡Como las putas!

11.- Evalúan tu "capacidad" con horribles pruebas. ¡Como las putas!

12.- El cliente siempre quiere pagar menos y encima quiere que hagas maravillas. ¡Como las putas!

13.- Cada día al levantarte dices "¡No voy a hacer esto toda mi vida!".  ¡Como las putas!

14.- Sin conocer nada de su problema, los clientes esperan que les des el consejo que necesitan. ¡Como las putas!

15.- Si las cosas salen mal, es siempre culpa tuya. ¡Como las putas!

16.- Tienes que brindarles servicios gratis a tu jefe, amigos y familiares. ¡Como las putas!

Ahora me pregunto: ¿realmente eres ingeniero... o eres.....?


>---------------------------------------------------------------


Sólo para ingenieros

Un tipo iba caminando por la calle cuando, de repente, lo para un ladrón enmascarado, arma en mano y le dice: "Anda pronto. Este es un asalto ¡Dame tu reloj!"

El tipo le da su reloj (una imitación Rolex )....

El ladrón se molesta y le dice:

"¿Qué es esto? Una imitación? ¡Dame tu billetera!"

El hombre le da su billetera de plástico, imitación de Pierre Cardin, con una tarjeta de Transmilenio y 12.000 pesos.

El ladrón se enoja y le increpa: "¿Qué carajos es esto? ... tu traje esta todo desgastado, tu celular es pirata, tu reloj que aparenta ser bueno es una imitación...estás más jodido que yo. ¿A que te dedicas?

El tipo, avergonzado, contesta casi llorando: "¡Soy ingeniero!"

El ladrón, emocionado, quitándose la máscara, le pregunta: "¿De verdad ?¿ De qué Promoción?"


----------



## Fercho3333 (Jun 17, 2006)

¿Qué le dijo el cable negativo al semiciclo positivo de la onda senoidal?

- Date vuelta que te doy masa


----------



## Mushito (Sep 30, 2006)

Chistes de Argentinos: 	

"No nos creemos más que los otros, sólo somos mejores"

¿Qué es el ego?...

- Es el argentinito que todos llevamos dentro.

¿Cuál es la mejor universidad del mundo?
- Aerolineas Argentinas - ... ¿Por qué?
- Porque en Argentina son barrenderos, cajeros de banco o secretarias y cuando llegan al exterior son directores de cine, profesores de literatura o psicoanalistas.


Un psicólogo venezolano llama a un colega a las 2 de la mañana:
    - Tienes que venirte para mi consultorio inmediatamente !
    - ¿A las 2 de la mañana?!
    - Es que tengo un caso único aquí !
    - Pero... ¿de que se trata!?
    - Tengo un caso de complejo de inferioridad!
    - ¿Estas loco?!... yo atiendo a MILES de pacientes así, todos los días!
    - Si, si... pero... ¿argentino?


Un argentinito le dice a su padre:
    - Papá, papá!... cuando crezca quiero ser como vos!
   El padre todo orgulloso le contesta:
   - Y si... no me sorprende... ¿pero por que exactamente?
   - Para tener un hijo como yo!


¿Cuál es el juguete favorito de los argentinos?...   El yo-yo.


¿Por qué en Argentina hay tantos casos de sietemesinos?...
    - Porque ni su madre los aguanta nueve meses.


¿Qué resulta del cruce entre un gallego y una argentina?
Un encargado que se cree dueño del edificio.


Cual es la diferencia entre un argentino y un parto?
Uno es una dolorosísima, inexplicable y terrible experiencia.   Lo otro es solo tener un bebe.

Por que muchos argentinos prefieren no casarse?
Porque dicen que jamás encontraran una mujer que los ame tanto como ellos se aman.

Qué es la infidelidad para un Argentino ?. Dejar de mirarse en el espejo


Se encontraban dos argentinos discutiendo..:
- "Che te digo que yo soy el hijo de Dios!"
-"No, no, no, mira... El hijo de Dios soy yo."
-"Pero... como? Vos estas loco? Si el hijo de Dios soy yo!"
Y siguieron así por un buen rato hasta que pasó otro argentino, al cual detuvieron y le preguntaron:
-"Mira tenemos un dilema. El dice que es el hijo de Dios, pero no. Porque el hijo de Dios  soy yo. Vos que decís?"
A lo que el otro argentino respondió:
- "Che... Pero no me jodas... YO NO TENGO HIJOS!"


Un argentino le dice a otro: "Fíjate che, como es cierto que Dios es muy humilde, según dicen las Escrituras. Mira que nació en Belén pudiendo haberlo hecho en Buenos Aires.


Cuando los argentinos tienen complejo de inferioridad, se sienten como el resto de los mortales  


Llegan dos argentinos a una fiesta en México y uno le pregunta al otro:
- "Che, les decimos que somos argentinos?"
- "No, que se jodan."


En una maternidad de Barcelona hay un congoleño, un sueco y un argentino. Sale la enfermera y dice:
-"Tenemos un problema. Se nos confundieron los bebes y ahora no sabemos cual bebe es cual. Tenemos 2 blancos y uno negro"
Los tres nuevos papas deciden sacar a la suerte para ver quien escoge a su bebe primero, y gana el sueco. El sueco entra a la sala de maternidad, sale con  el bebe negro y el congoleño le dice:
-"Mire bwana, el bebe es negro, yo soy negro, mi esposa es negra, así que este bebe es mío. Agarre uno de los blancos..."
- "Esta loco? ... Y si me toca el argentino ?


----------



## Mushito (Oct 3, 2006)

Un día común... una charla conyugal:
- Querido, hay que arreglar el lavamanos.
- Nena ubicate, yo no soy plomero..soy ingeniero.
- Querido, no sirven las lamparas.
- Ubicate, yo no soy electricista....soy ingeniero.
- Querido hay que recortar el jardín.
- Ubicate, yo no soy jardinero....soy ingeniero.
Un día llega el esposo a la casa y encuentra el jardín recortado, las luces funcionando, el lavamanos arreglado y le dice a la esposa:
- Nena, quien arreglo todo esto?
- Pues, el vecino del lado.
- Caramba y te tuvo que haber cobrado mucho dinero, verdad?
- No, solo me ofreció dos opciones de pago: 1) que le hiciera un pastel de manzana o 2) que tuviera sexo con él.
- Ajá, ¿y salió rico el pastel de manzana?
- Nene, ubicate, yo no soy repostera.....


----------



## zoker.new (Nov 5, 2006)

Ocurrió en Novell Netwire SysOp.

User: «Hola, es el servicio técnico?».
Tech: «Si señor, ¿en que puedo ayudarle?».
User: «El porta vasos de mi computadora se rompió y esta dentro de los limites de la garantía. ¿Qué debo hacer para que me lo reparen?».
Tech: «Perdón, ¿ha dicho usted porta vasos?».
User: «Si, esta incrustado en el frente de mi computadora».
Tech: «¿Recibió usted eso como parte de la promoción? ¿Cómo recibió Usted ese porta vasos? ¿Tiene algún símbolo que identifique al fabricante?».
User: «Lo recibí junto con la computadora, no se nada acerca de la promoción. Lo único que puedo leer es que tiene escrito 4X en el frente».

En ese momento, el técnico tuvo que tapar el teléfono para que el usuario no oyera las risotadas, pues resulta que el usuario había estado usando la bandeja del CD-ROM como porta vasos.


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 11, 2006)

esto es un tio que se le acerca otro pr detras y le dice:
tu que prefieres empuja o que te empujen, y el otro sin pensar mucho le contesta rapido:
yo empuja por supuesto, a lo que el otro le contesta efusivamente, po empuja pa tras.
jajajaja, vi como se lo hacian a un colega el otro dia en clase, y me hizo mucha gracia la cara que se le quedo, jajaja 

un saludo y reir alarga la vida, aver si duramos mucho.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 11, 2006)

Caso 1 
Amigo: Hola, no me anda la computadora 
Informático:¿Qué computadora tienes? 
Amigo: Una blanca 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 2 
Amigo: Hola. No puedo sacar el disquete de la disquetera. 
Informático: ¿Has intentado apretar el botón? 
Amigo: Sí, claro, esta como pegado… 
Informático: Eso no suena bien, tomaré nota 
Amigo: No… Espera… No había metido el disquete… Esta todavía en la mesa… Lo siento, gracias. 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 3 
Informático: Haz clic sobre el icono de ‘Mi PC’, a la izquierda de la pantalla. 
Amigo: ¿Tu izquierda o mi izquierda? 
Informático: … (Silencio) 


Caso 4 
Informático: Hola, ¿en qué puedo ayudarte? 
Amigo: Hola, no puedo imprimir. 
Informático: Por favor haz clic en “inicio” y… 
Amigo: Escucha, no empiezes con tecnicismos, no soy experto en computadoras ¡Maldita sea! 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 5 
Amigo: Hola, buenas tardes, no puedo imprimir, cada vez que lo intento dice “No se encuentra impresora”. He cogido incluso la impresora, la he colocado en frente del monitor pero la computadora todavía dice que no la puede encontrar. 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 6 
Amigo: Tengo problemas para imprimir en rojo 
Informático: ¿Tienes una impresora a color? 
Amigo: Aaaaaaaah…. ¡Gracias! 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 7 
Informático: ¿Qué ves en tu monitor ahora mismo? 
Amiga: Un osito de peluche que mi novio me compró. 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 8 
Informático: Ahora, presiona F8. 
Amigo: No funciona. 
Informático: ¿Qué hiciste exactamente? 
Amigo: Presionar la F 8 veces como me dijiste, pero no ocurre nada. 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 9 
Amigo: Mi teclado no quiere funcionar. 
Informático: ¿Estás seguro de que esta conectado? 
Amigo: No lo sé. No alcanzo la parte de atrás. 
Informático: coja el teclado, y dá diez pasos hacia atrás. 
Amigo: OK 
Informático: ¿El teclado sigue contigo? 
Amigo: Sí 
Informático: Eso significa que el teclado no está conectado ¿Hay algún otro teclado? 
Amigo: Sí, hay otro aquí. Huy,…. ¡Este si funciona! 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 10 
Informático: Tu contraseña es ‘a’ minúscula de andamio, V mayúscula de Víctor, el número 7… 
Amigo: ¿7 en mayúscula o minúscula? 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 11 
Amiga: no puedo conectarme a Internet, aparece error de clave 
Informático: ¿Estás segura de que esta utilizando la contraseña correcta? 
Amigo: Sí, estoy segura, vi a mi esposo escribirla. 
Informático: ¿Me puedes decir cual era la contraseña? 
Amigo: 5 asteriscos. 
Informático: … (Silencio) 

Caso 12 
Amigo: Tengo un grave problema. Un amigo me puso un protector de pantalla, pero cada vez que muevo el ratón desaparece…. 
Informático: … (Silencio)


----------



## capitanp (Nov 11, 2006)

Soporte: ¿Qué sistema operativo está usando? 
- Cliente: Un Pentium. 

- Soporte: No puede conectarse a Internet si no tiene una línea telefónica. 
- Cliente: Es lo más estúpido que he oído. Van a tener que hacer algo al respecto si 
quieren tener contentos a sus clientes. 

- Cliente: He pisado y pisado el pedal toda la tarde y no pasa nada... 
- Soporte: ¿El pedal? 
- Cliente: Sí... el pequeño pedal blanco, con dos botones que traía el equipo... 
- Soporte: Ah... el ratón... 

- Cliente: Quiero un tapete para el ratón, por favor. 
- Vendedor: Claro... tenemos una gran variedad. 
- Cliente: ¿Y todos serán compatibles con mi PC?. 

- Cliente: ¿Cómo que no puedo usar ese programa? 
- Soporte: Necesita una nueva tarjeta madre, un procesador más potente, más 
memoria y tal vez una tarjeta de video. 
- Cliente: ¿Y los puedo bajar de Internet?. 

- Soporte: ¿En qué puedo ayudarle? 
- Cliente: Estoy escribiendo mi primer correo electrónico. 
- Soporte: Y qué problema tiene. 
- Cliente: Ya tengo la "a" de la arroba, pero no puedo poner el círculo alrededor. 

- Soporte: Ahora debe aparecer una caja de diálogo en su escritorio. 
- Cliente: No veo ninguna caja en mi escritorio. 
- Soporte: ¿Está seguro? Es como una pequeña ventana con un letrero que dice "OK" 
en el centro. 
- Cliente: ¿Cómo puede haber una ventana en mi escritorio? Lo único que hay allí es el 
computador. 

- Cliente: Un amigo me regaló esta impresora y este teclado. Me dijo que tienen todos 
los cables, pero no he.podido conectarlos. ¿Será que me falta algo? 
- Soporte: Con un computador podrían funcionar. 
- Cliente: Oh... ¿No puedo escribir cartas así no más? 
- Soporte: Me temo que no. 
- Cliente: ¿Y cree que también necesite un monitor?


----------



## SIRoXZ (Abr 20, 2007)

Un par de chistes matematicos sobre limite:










Cancelar n en el numerador y denominador:






Espero que les halla gustado  

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 4, 2007)

El colmo de un hojalatero es:

TENER UN HIJO "SOLDADO"...


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 16, 2008)

alguien podria ayudarme con este problemita      

Estimados Sres:

	El año pasado cambié de la versión NOVIA 7.0 a la versión ESPOSA 1.0, y he observado que el programa al cabo de un tiempo comenzó con unos procesos inesperados de subrutinas, que luego fueron a más, descargándose un programa oculto denominado HIJO 1.0 que me ocupa muchísimo disco duro, utiliza recursos importantes, y además enlentece de forma alarmante el S.O.

En el LÉAME.TXT explicativo del programa no viene mención alguna a este fenómeno.

Por otra parte, ESPOSA 1.0 se auto instala como residente en la memoria RAM y se lanza durante el inicio de cualquier aplicación, monitorizando todas las actividades del sistema.
Aplicaciones como: 
CERVEZA CON COMPAÑEROS 10.3
NOCHE CON AMIGOS 2.5
FÚTBOL DOMINGUERO 5.0, 
ya no funcionan y el sistema se cuelga cada vez que intento ejecutarlos.

De vez en cuando se lanza un programa oculto (creo que es un troyano) denominado SUEGRA 1.0 que aparece cerrando varios puertos de conexiones, y consigue colgar el sistema, o que ESPOSA 1.0 se comporte de manera totalmente impredecible, por ejemplo,  dejando de atender a cualquier comando que introduzco.

Tampoco he logrado desinstalar este residente. Aparentemente, no puedo lograr mantener a ESPOSA 1.0 minimizado, al correr alguna de mis aplicaciones favoritas.
Estoy pensando en volver al programa anterior NOVIA 7.0, pero no funciona ninguno de los desinstaladores probados.
¿Me podrían ayudar?.

*REPUESTA:*
Estimado usuario afligido,

Este es un motivo de queja muy común entre los usuarios. 
Se debe, en la mayoría de los casos, a un error básico de concepto. Mucha gente pasa de cualquier versión de Novia X.0 a Esposa 1.0 con la idea de que es solo un programa de Entretenimiento y Utilidades. Sin embargo, Esposa 1.0 es un SISTEMA OPERATIVO COMPLETO, diseñado para controlar TODO el sistema.

Es muy poco probable que usted pueda desinstalar Esposa 1.0 y regresar a cualquier versión de Novia X.0. Hay archivos ocultos en su sistema que harían que Novia X.0 emulara a Esposa 1.0, así que no conseguiría nada. Es imposible desinstalar, eliminar, o purgar los archivos del programa una vez instalados.

NO puede volver a Novia X.0 porque Esposa 1.0 se autoinstala a su  vez en la ROM, la Flash Bios, y la FAT32 o NTCS (en caso windows NT o XP).
Lo mismo pasa con Suegra 1.0 que es una aplicación oculta que se instala en la RAM mientras Esposa 1.0 funciona.

Hay quienes han intentado el formateo a baja densidad, para luego instalar los programas Novia Plus o Esposa 2.0, pero terminan con más problemas que antes, (vea en el Manual, apartado "Precauciones", capítulos "Aplicaciones de Pago de Alimentos y Pensiones" y "Mantenimiento de Hijos“, etc.).
Por otro lado, si cambia a Novia vX+1 no intente luego pasar a Esposa 2.0 porque los problemas que provoca este nuevo sistema operativo son idénticos o peores, que los de Esposa 1.0. Aunque existen versiones más recientes, Esposa 3.0 o 4.0, son programas reservados a usuarios muy avanzados, de altísimo costo y no son aconsejables para el usuario norma
Si todos fallan, es preferible optar por sistemas basados en otras plataformas (existentes en el mercado), completamente diferentes como Celibato 1.0 o Maricón 5.3, pero yo le recomiendo que mantenga a Esposa 1.0 y maneje la situación lo mejor posible. Este es un programa muy sensible a los comandos y funciona en “modo protegido contra fallos". Esto significa que Ud. deberá asumir la responsabilidad por cualquier problema que se produzca, independientemente de su causa, porque el programa siempre considerará que cualquier fallo en el sistema es debido a un mal uso por parte del usuario.
Uno de los mejores recursos, que puede emplearse, es la utilización del subprograma PedirPerdón.EXE en cuanto se produzca un problema o el sistema se cuelgue (para ello, teclee letra de unidad y el path donde se encuentre instalado este programa). 
Evite el uso excesivo de la tecla "ESC".
Considere la posibilidad de instalar algún software adicional para mejorar el rendimiento de Esposa 1.0. Son especialmente recomendables, Flores 5.0, Joyas 2.3, CenaRomántica v5.7, o en último caso, ViajedeVacaciones 3.2.   También puede usar Simiamor 8.0 o Loquetudigas v9.7. Estos programas son "Shareware" y "Freeware" según los casos, se pueden obtener casi en cualquier sitio, y suelen funcionar muy bien como residentes.
Jamás instale Secretariaconminifalda 3.3, Amiguita 1.1 o Amigotes 4.6.
Estos programas no funcionan bajo Esposa 1.0, y muy probablemente, causen daños irreversibles e irreparables al Sistema Operativo.   

jajjajajajajaja............


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 16, 2008)

oiganlo, para tirar risa 

jajajajajaja................


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Feb 5, 2008)

hola compañero, pues te comento que  lo mejor es que te quedes con novia 7.0, ya que  que aunque puede en algunas ocasiones  estropear algunos de los siguientes programas (CERVEZA CON COMPAÑEROS 10.3- NOCHE CON AMIGOS 2.5 -FÚTBOL DOMINGUGUERO  5.0-)
y otros mas, no afectara a PROYECTOSELECTRONICOS. EXE 5.0 , ya  me ha pasado, solo que a mi  fue con la version 3.0, y me anduvo perfectamente, e incluso me facilito la instalacion de algunas aplicaciones interesantes como(NOCHE DE PASION 1.0-BESO FRANCES  10.0) entre otas, los cuales  son programas que me  gustan mucho, aunque se debe tener cuidado con  no usar NOCHE DE PASION x.x, estando conectado a la red, puede  salirse de control, debido a la cantidad de RAM,  espacion del disco, y procesador que requiere para su funcionamiento, esto puede ser mucho para una maquina no muy potente,y se hace vulnerable al  terrible BEBE1.0, uno de los virus mas temidos, (aunque despues de unos 3 años, uno se acostumbra).
este BEBE 1.0, trae con sigo los siguientes problemas:

-obliga a la instalacion de ESPOSA 1.0
-reduce es espacio del disco casi a la mitad
-y  afecta significativamente a CERVEZA CON COMPAÑEROS 10.3 NOCHE CON AMIGOS 2.5 FÚTBOL DOMINGUERO 5.0, 
-tabien instala otro virus grave, el SUEGRA 1.0.a demas de (TRANSNOCHADAS 10.0-GASTO DE DINERO 5.0- MENOS TIEMPOLIBRE 9.0, ENTRE OTROS) estos son proogramas que la mayoria no quieren

a demas, no se recomienda, instalar ESPOSA 1.0, a usuarios muy jovenes, ya que manejarlo requiere mucha experiencia, y si  lo instalas, y te arrepientes, te comentoo, que desarrolle, un  programa que lo desinstala, se llama DIVORSIO 1.0, pero debes comprar antes  un ABOGADO es un harware diseñado, para facilitar la desintalacion de ESPOSAx.x , solo que es costoso, y este proceso es muy lento, ya que consume mucha RAM,  pero a futuro lo vale.

a demas, si estas cansado de usar, NOVIA, X.X y no quieres instalar ESPOSA 1.0, Y  no te llama la atensión CELIBATO 1.0, O MARICON 1.0,  te recomiendo utilizar el YO CON YO X.X, es un programa que corre bajo cualquier sitema( win 95, 98, 2000,xp, linux, vista, etc....), pero requiere ejecutarse  solo, es decir, cuando se ejecute, asegurase se haber cerrado todas las ventanas, y que el sistema, este descansado, no se recomienda ejecutarlo con un equipo muy caliente puesto que tiene la tendencia a finilizarse solo cuando es asi, y no es muy bueno, ya que su ejecucion, por lo general solo demoora de 10 a 20 inutos.

bueno, espeo haberte ayudado.....
escribe si tienes otro problema...
 8)  8)


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Feb 9, 2008)

bueno, aqui les dejo un problema que le ocurrio a un amigo, a ver quien lo ayuyda.

el tenia instalada la version de NOVIA 5.0, pero  un primo le acunsejo que instalara un programa que el no conocia, se llama LA OTRA 1.0, lo que ocurrio, que en el momento que la ejecuto, automaticamente, el NOVIA5.0  lo detecto, y bloqueo gran parte del sistema, consumiendo significativamente, el espacio de la ram, y del disco,  lo que creo es que  NOVIAX.X chequea el sistema, en busca de cualquier version de : LA OTRA X.X- VOLTEADO1.0- y entra en conflicto con estas aplicaciones, bueno, eso creo, que le aconsejarian ustedes.. 8) 

por favor ayudenlo, que esta desesperado


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 10, 2008)

un condensador va de paseo con una bobina preciosa.....a la pcb de su amigo mosfet,al no encontrarlo alli siguen paseando y se lo encuentran en un service tecnico vecino y le dice el condensador al mosfet ...que pasaaaa componente... te apeteceria un trio? a lo cual el mosfet mira la linda bobina y dice PUES CLARO! y el condensador responde pues regresa a tu pcb que he estado alli y he visto que tu novia ya ha empesado hace rato.....jajaja


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 11, 2008)

Estos son chistes peruanos

Un mago subió a un microbús que iba llenísimo a la hora del almuerzo y quiso entretener a la gente con sus trucos. 
Señoras y señores- gritaba- muy buenas tardes. Nadie le hacía caso, a pesar que el pobre hombre había sacado de la nada un ramo de flores. Enfadado porque nadie le hacía caso, les anunció: Voy a hacer que se eleve este autobús... ¡1, 2, 3! Y entonces el microbús se elevó.

Toda la gente, asustada, le gritaba: ¡¡¡Bájalo, bájalo, por favor! 
Ahhhh, no creían que hacía magia, ¿eh? Si quieren que baje el microbús,soplen todos. Toda la gente empezó a soplar y el autobús empezó a bajar. 
La gente estaba emocionada y entonces le pidieron otro truco al mago, éste les dijo: Voy a hacer que a ese viejito que está al fondo con su esposa, se le pare el pájarito: ¡1, 2, 3! Y ¡¡¡¡¡ZASSSSSSS!, se le paró al viejito y los pasajeros, al unísono: ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!. bravooooo ehhhhhh 
Entonces la viejita saca una pistola y grita: ¡¡¡AL PRIMERO QUE SOPLE, LO MATO CARAJOOO! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Había una vez, en un pueblo, dos hombres que se llamaban Joaquín González. Uno era sacerdote el otro era taxista. Quiere el destino que los dos mueran el mismo día. Entonces, llegan al cielo, donde les espera San Pedro.

- ¿Tu nombre? - pregunta San Pedro al primero.

- Joaquín González. - ¿El sacerdote? -

No, no; el taxista. 

San Pedro consulta su planilla y dice:

- Bueno, te has ganado el Paraíso. Te corresponden estas túnicas de seda con hilos de oro y esta vara de oro con incrustaciones de rubíes. Puedes pasar.

- Gracias, gracias... - dice el taxista. 

Pasan dos personas más, y luego le toca el turno al otro Joaquín, quien había presenciado la entrada de su paisano.

- ¿Tu nombre? 

- Joaquín González. 

- ¿El sacerdote? 

- Sí. - Muy bien, hijo mío. Te has ganado el Paraíso. Te corresponde esta bata de poliéster y esta vara de plástico. El sacerdote dice: 

- Perdón, no es por presumir, pero... debe haber un error. ¡Yo soy Joaquín González, el sacerdote!

- Sí, hijo mío, te has ganado el Paraíso, te corresponde la bata de...

- ¡No, no puede ser! Yo conozco al otro señor, era un taxista, vivía en mi pueblo, ¡era un desastre como taxista! Se subía a las aceras, chocaba todos los días, una vez se estrelló contra una casa, conducía muy mal, tiraba los postes de alumbrado, se llevaba todo por delante. Y yo me pasé cincuenta años de mi vida predicando todos los domingos en la parroquia. ¿Cómo puede ser que a él le toque una túnica con hilos de oro y vara de platino y a mí esto? ¡Debe haber un error! 

- No, no es ningún error- dice San Pedro. Lo que pasa es que aquí en el cielo ha llegado la globalización con sus nuevos enfoques administrativos. Nosotros ya no hacemos las evaluaciones como antes. 

- ¿Cómo? No entiendo...

- Claro, ahora nos manejamos por objetivos y resultados. Mira, te voy a explicar tu caso y lo entenderás enseguida: durante los últimos cincuenta años, cada vez que tú predicabas, la gente se dormía; pero cada vez que el taxista conducía, la gente rezaba y se acordaba de Dios. 

- Entonces, ¿quién vendía más nuestros servicios? 

Nos interesan los resultados, hijo mío. ¡LOS  RE-SUL-TA-DOS!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


El nuevo padre de la parroquia estaba tan nervioso en su primer sermón que casi no consiguió hablar. Antes de su segundo sermón, el domingo siguiente, preguntó al Arzobispo como podía hacer para relajarse. Éste le sugirió lo siguiente: La próxima vez, coloque unas gotitas de VODKA en el agua y va a ver que, después de algunos tragos, va a estar más relajado.

El Domingo siguiente el Padre aplicó la sugerencia y en efecto se sintió tan bien que podía hablar hasta en medio de una tempestad, totalmente relajado. Luego del sermón, regresó a la sacristía y encontró una nota del Arzobispo que decía lo siguiente: 

"Apreciado Padre: La próxima vez, coloque unas gotas de Vodka en el agua y no unas gotas de agua en el Vodka. Le anexo algunas observaciones para que no se repita lo que vi en el sermón de hoy. 

1. No hay necesidad de ponerle una rodaja de limón en el borde del cáliz. 

2. La caseta que está al lado del altar es el confesionario y no el baño 

3. Evite apoyarse en la imagen de la Virgen y mucho menos abrazarla y agarrarle las tetas. 

4. Los apóstoles eran 12 y no 7..... y ninguno era enano. 

6. No nos referimos a nuestro señor Jesucristo y sus apóstoles como"J.C.&.Compañía". 

8. No nos referimos a Judas como "Gran cabron !...". 

9. No debe tratar al Papa por "El Padrino". 

10. El agua bendita es para bendecir y no para refrescarse la nuca. 

11. En el ofertorio los fieles entregan el diezmo voluntario, saque el letrero que decía: "su propina es mi sueldo" 

12. Los pecadores se van al infierno y no a "la conch.. de su m....". 

13. El "Padre Nuestro" se debe rezar alzando las manos al cielo, no haciendo olas.

17. La iniciativa de llamar al público para bailar fue buena, pero hacer el trencito por toda la iglesia, NO! ! 

IMPORTANTE: Aquel sentado en el rincón del altar, al cual Ud. Se refirió como "maricona vieja", "travesti con falda era... Yo! , Espero que esas fallas sean corregidas el próximo Domingo. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estaba Jesús en el cielo, reunido con todos sus discípulos, y estaban analizando la problemática de la droga en el mundo y como ésta destruía a muchas personas y familias. Pero como ellos nunca habían probado ningún tipo de droga, no sabían realmente qué era lo que producía, de modo que Jesús decidió mandar a todos sus discípulos a distintas partes del mundo para que le llevaran muestras de distintas drogas y las analizaran... Jesús pasó cinco días esperando que llegaran los discípulos, hasta que por rimera vez tocaron la puerta: 

(Toc, Toc, Toc..) 
-¿Quién es? - preguntó Jesús 
- Soy Juan. Jesús abre la puerta y le dice: 
-¿Que trajiste Juan? 
- Cocaína de Colombia Maestro 
-Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí. 

Al rato... (Toc, Toc, Toc..) 
-¿Quién es? - Soy Pedro. 
Jesús abre la puerta y le dice: -¿Que trajiste Pedro? 
- Marihuana de Jamaica Maestro - Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí. 

(Toc, Toc, Toc..) 
-Quién es? - Soy Mateo. 
Jesús abre la puerta y le dice: -¿Qué trajiste Mateo? 
-Crack de Nueva York Maestro 
- Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí. 

Y así sucesivamente iban llegando los discípulos y
trajeron Heroína, Anfetamina, LSD, Hachis, Pasta base, etc., etc. 

Sólo faltaba un discípulo, y en eso sonó la puerta:

(Toc, Toc Toc) 
-¿Quién es? -Soy yo, JUDAS. 
Jesús abre la puerta y dice: 

-¿Qué trajiste Judas? 
-"Traje al FBI cabrones,nadie se mueva... Todos contra la pared y ese de barba es el Jefe!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un hombre estaba sentado tranquilo leyendo su periódico cuando su 
esposa, furiosa, llega de la cocina y le revienta las ideas de la cabeza con la sarten: 
!Zaaaas! 
Por Dios! Por que eso ahora? 
Es por el papelito que encontré en el bolsillo de tu pantalón 
con el nombre de "Maryluz" y un número!. 
- Amorcito:...¿te acuerdas del día que fui a la carrera de caballos?. Pues sí, Maryluz era el caballo al que aposté, y el número es cuanto estaban pagando por la apuesta. 
Satisfecha, la mujer se retiro pidiendo 1001 disculpas... 
Días después, allá estaba EL nuevamente sentado cuando ZAS! recibe un nuevo golpe, esta vez con una olla a presión. Mas espantado que zonzo todavia, el le pregunta: 
- CARAJO! ¿Que fué ahora ? 
- ¡¡¡ Es que tu caballo llamó preguntando por tí...!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Va caminando el cholito Julio con su cholita, la Rosita, a pegarse un polvito al río.De pronto,,,,,,,,, se encuentran con una cerca de alambre de púas.

Julio: " Ya mi amorcito, agacha el tronco y pasa por debajo del alambre que yo lo sostengo ". 

En ese mismo momento la Rosita se  queda atrapada agachadita en el alambre. 

Rosa: "¡¡Ya pues Julio ! sácame de aquí...... ¿no 
ves que estoy con  el poto al aire y se me ve todo? 

Julio: "Rosita.... aguántame la botella de Pepsi 
mientras tanto voy corriendo a buscar el alicate a la casa del Patrón. 

En eso venía un borrachito caminando y se encuentra con ese potito al aire y listo para la acción. 

El Borrachito dice: ¡¡¡pucha!, qué tal potito que me encontré 
agachadito .(y  empieza a darle con todo) 

Una vez que termina, ve la botella de Pepsi que la Rosita tenía 
en  la mano, la destapa, se toma un trago y dice: 
" PUCHA , CON ESTA PROMOCIÓN........ SE CAGÓ LA COCA-COLA .."


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 27, 2008)

Esto es para todos..inclusive para las mujeres..que al parecer no saben que existe la electronica!..Menos mal..pobres de nosotros si se,juntaran las dos..

Este es uno de los mejores equipos para la medicion de incontables parametros femeninos y masculinos..

Un saludo!

Ahh!..me olvidaba..alguien tiene algun PCB...o los componentes que necesito para armarlo!


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 5, 2008)

*CARTA DE UN TECNICO ENAMORADO

Transmito mi amor al aire. Ajusto mejor mi antena
para que usted lo capte y la recepción sea buena.
Y si nos conectamos en una misma frecuencia
Quedamos sintonizados; Así lo afirma la ciencia.

Tengo en microfaradios mucha capacidad de amar
Y con amor bien regulado, vamos a funcionar.
No se extrañe mi reina, esta es mi forma de hablar.
Es la única técnica que tengo para enamorar.

En forma corriente y directa humildemente le pido
No eche a tierra mis propuestas porque me flechó cupido.
Ya no oponga resistencia y déme una señal de entrada,
La respuesta positiva será bien detectada.

A mi mundo en blanco y negro usted ya le dio color,
Será que estoy recibiendo buena señal de amor.
Tal vez ha de ser su aroma o su campo de atracción
Quizás el cristal de croma y la buena recepción.

Ajustaré la imagen, ajustaré el color y mezclaré sonidos, afinaré mi voz.
Modularé frecuencias para hacerle una canción
Y con beso pico a pico cerraré la transmisión.

Atentamente:

Su Reprogramado Reparador*

Este poema esta dedicado para todos esas personas que aman tanto la electrónica como la persona que tienen a su lado!

Un saludo!


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

Tres amigos estaban reunidos y conversaban sobre cual era la mejor posición durante el acto sexual.

Uno de ello dijo

- "Para mi, la mejor es el 69!"

El otro dice

- "Para mi, la mejor es el clasico misionerito!"

Y el tercero dice

- "No hay nada mejor que el toro salvaje"

Intrigados los otros dos le preguntan como es el toro salvaje. Y el amigo les dice:

- "Le dices a tu mujer que se coloque en cuatro patas y comienzas por atras, al estilo perrito, una vez que la cosa se pone bien caliente, apoyas tu pecho contra la espalda de ella, la abrazas fuertemente y le dices con delicadeza, bien despacito al oido:


Esta posición vuelve loca a mi secretaria!


y despues hay que tratar de mantenerse encima por mas de 8 segundos"


----------



## stevenson (Jun 18, 2008)

jajaja de verdad que han sido muy buenos!
por aqui les dejo unos


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 19, 2008)

En una entrevista psiquiátrica:
 - Doctor, mi mujer se fue con mi mejor amigo. 
El profesional, con aire pensativo:
- ¿Tiene usted certeza de que es su mejor amigo?
- ¡Cómo! ¿Y no le digo que se llevó a mi mujer?



Jua jua


----------



## Elvic (Ago 6, 2008)

espero no exista ya aquí en el foro

¿Por que los Ingenieros nunca podran ganar tanto como los Licenciados?

EL TEOREMA DEL SALARIO 

El teorema del salario de Dilbert establece que:
'Los Cientificos y los Ingenieros nunca pueden ganar tanto dinero como los Ejecutivos y los Comerciantes'. 
Lo demuestra matematicamente a partir de los siguientes dos postulados que son del dominio popular:
* Postulado No. 1 : Knowledge is Power (el Conocimiento es Poder)
* Postulado No. 2 : Time is Money (el Tiempo es Dinero)

* Todos conocemos el siguiente principio de la fisica:
 Power = Work/Time (Potencia = Trabajo/Tiempo) 

* Pero considerando que Knowledge = Power, 
Tenemos que:
Knowledge = Work/Time (Conocimiento = Trabajo/Tiempo) 
Y como Time = Money, Tenemos que:
 Knowledge = Work/Money (Conocimiento = Trabajo/Dinero) 

Ahora, si en esta ecuacion, despejamos la variable 
' Money ' (' Dinero')
Obtenemos que : Money = Work/Knowledge (Dinero = Trabajo/Conocimiento)

Asi que cuando Conocimiento se aproxima a cero (0), el dinero tiende al infinito, independientemente de la cantidad de trabajo realizado. 
Con lo que queda demostrado que : CUANTO MENOS SEPAS; MAS GANARAS 

Nota: Si no entendiste la demostración de este teorema, no te preocupes, seguramente eres licenciado


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 11, 2008)

Me acorde de otra frase: Que nos gobiernen las putas, porque sus hijos nos han fallado...

Saludos jajaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 12, 2008)

En una estacion de trenes se encuentran un grupo de ingenieros y uno de matematicos ya que iban a ir a una conferencia en otra ciudad, pero platicando el grupo de matematicos se da cuenta que el grupo de ingenieros solo tiene un boleto para todo el grupo mientras que los matematicos tenian un boleto por persona, asi que los matematicos comienzan a hacerle burla a los ingenieros.

Pero como piensan llegar a la conferencia teniendo un solo boleto? --- dice un matematico
Tu espera y veras... nosotros estamos entrenados para resolver los problemas en campo ---- responde un ingeniero.

Asi que ambos grupos se meten al tren, los ingenieros en un gabinete y los matematicos en otro, mas tarde pasa el recogeboletos al gabinete de los matematicos, les toca pidiendo los boletos, los matematicos le abren y le entregan sus boletos, posteriormente pasa al gabinete de los ingenieros, les toca la puerta -- boletos por favor... -- Y los ingenieros sin hacer ruido le pasan el boleto por debajo de la puerta.

Al finalizar la conferencia los matematicos no quisieron quedarse en ridiculo con los ingenieros y compraron un solo boleto para todo el grupo, sin embargo se quedaron atonitos cuando se enteraron que los ingenieros no habian comprado boleto para regresar.

Pero como es posible que regresen sin tener boleto? --- Pregunto un Matematico
Tu no te preocupes... nosotros somos ingenieros y resolvemos problemas en el campo --- Respondio el ingeniero

Asi que ambos grupos se meten a sus respectivos gabinetes y se encierran, mas tarde cuando el tren esta en movimiento y antes de que pase el boletero sale un ingeniero del gabinete de ingenieros y toca en la puerta de los matematicos diciendo con una voz seria:

Sus boletos por favor....


----------



## Eliana (Dic 30, 2008)

¿Que hace un transitor en un rio?
-Buscando su beta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

Me equivoque al postear esto aquí, *! Perdón ¡* debió haber ido en audio profesional, es un explicativo sobre la forma de emplear el micrófono

YouTube - Cel mai tare telefon mobil


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

Método para lograr hacer funcionar nuestros proyectos electrónicos


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2009)

Varios del genial Quino:











Tristemente real este tipo de situaciones, gente que vive en otra realidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2009)

*CÓMO DARLE UNA PÍLDORA A SU GATO* 

*1.* Tome el gato y acúnelo con su brazo izquierdo como si estuviera sosteniendo a un bebé. Coloque los dedos índice y pulgar de su mano izquierda para aplicar una suave presión sobre las mejillas del minino, mientras sostiene la píldora con la derecha. Cuando el gato abra la boca, arroje la píldora dentro. Permítale cerrar la boca a los efectos de que el gato la trague.

*2. *Agarre la píldora del suelo y saque al gato de detrás del sofá. Acune al gato en su brazo izquierdo y repita el proceso.

*3. *Traiga al gato desde el escritorio y tire la píldora baboseada a la basura.

*4. *Agarre una nueva pastilla de la caja, acune al gato en su brazo izquierdo, manteniendo las patas traseras firmemente sujetas con su mano izquierda. Fuerce la apertura de la mandíbula y empuje la pastilla dentro de la boca del animal con su dedo medio. Mantenga la boca del gato cerrada y cuente hasta 10.

*5. *Saque la píldora de la pecera, y al gato de encima del armario. Llame a su esposa, que está en el jardín, para que le ayude. 

*6.* Arrodíllese en el suelo con el gato firmemente sujeto entre sus rodillas. Mantenga sus patas traseras y delanteras quietas. Ignore los gruñidos que el gato emite. Pídale a su esposa que sostenga la cabeza del gato con una mano, mientras le abre la boca con una regla de madera. Eche la pastilla dentro y frote vigorosamente la garganta del gato. 

*7. *Traiga al gato de la lámpara de la cocina. Agarre otra píldora de la caja. Recuerde comprar una nueva regla y encargar unas cortinas nuevas. Barra cuidadosamente los trozos de figuras de porcelana y póngalos aparte para pegarlos luego 

*8. *Envuelva al gato en una toalla grande y pídale a su esposa que lo mantenga estirado, sólo con la cabeza visible. Ponga la pastilla en una pajita de refresco. Abra la boca del gato con un lápiz. Ponga un extremo de la pajita en la boca del gato y el otro en la suya propia. Sople 

*9. *Lea el prospecto de la caja para asegurarse que la pastilla que se acaba de tragar no es dañina para seres humanos. Beba un vaso de agua para recuperar el sentido del gusto. Aplique apósitos en los brazos de su esposa y limpie la sangre de la alfombra con agua fría y jabón. 

*10. *Traiga al gato del tejado del vecino. Tome otra píldora. Ponga al gato en el armario y cierre la puerta sobre su cuello, dejando sólo la cabeza fuera del mismo. Fuerce la apertura de la boca con una cuchara de postre. Arroje la pastilla dentro de la boca del gato con una goma elástica. 

*11. *Vaya al garaje a buscar un destornillador para volver a colocar la puerta del armario en sus bisagras. Aplíquese compresas frías en sus mejillas y verifique cuándo fue su última dosis de antitetánica 

*12. *Llame a los bomberos para bajar al gato del árbol que hay en la calle de enfrente. Discúlpese con su vecino, que se acaba de estrellar tratando de escapar de su gato furioso. 

*13. *Tome la última píldora de la caja. Ate las patas delanteras del gato junto con las traseras con una cuerda. Átelo firmemente a la pata de la mesa de la cocina. Busque guantes de trabajo pesado. Mantenga la boca del gato abierta con una pequeña palanca. Póngale la pastilla en la boca seguida de un trozo de carne. Mantenga la cabeza vertical y vierta medio litro de agua a través de la garganta del gato, para que trague la píldora. 

*14. *Haga que su esposa lo lleve a urgencias. Siéntese tranquilo mientras el doctor le venda los dedos y la frente y le saca la píldora del ojo. En el camino de vuelta a casa, deténgase un momento en la tienda de muebles para comprar una nueva mesa. 

*15. *Por último, arregle con una inmobiliaria la compra de una nueva casa, y llame al veterinario, para averiguar si tiene algún hámster para vender.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Muy bueno Fogonazo. A mi gato no le gustó lo del hamster.

Salvando las distancias, me hizo acordar a este que hace tiempo me mandaron


*CAJERO AUTOMATICO*
El banco Mannheim ha incorporado como novedad a partir del 01 /11 /2001, un  cajero automático del tipo "drive thru", para servirse desde el auto. Los clientes tendrán ahora la posibilidad de extraer dinero sin dejar el auto. Para poder aprovechar todas las ventajas de estas instalaciones, rogamos tener en cuenta las siguientes instrucciones.

CLIENTES MASCULINOS:

1. Conduzca hasta el cajero automático.
2. Baje la ventanilla.
3. Introduzca su tarjeta y el numero PIN.
4. Seleccione el importe deseado.
5. Retire el dinero.
6. Retire su tarjeta y el recibo.
7. Cierre su ventanilla.
8. Retírese.


CLIENTES FEMENINOS

1 . Conduzca hasta el cajero automático.
2. Encienda el motor que se le apagó.
3. Retroceda hasta el cajero automático.
4. Baje la ventanilla.
5. Tome su cartera, vacíela en el asiento del acompañante y busque su tarjeta.
6. Intente introducir la tarjeta en el cajero automático.
7. Abra la puerta para alcanzar mejor el cajero automático.
8. Introduzca la tarjeta.
9. Retire la tarjeta del video club, tírela en el asiento del acompañante, busque la tarjeta adecuada y trate de insertarla en el cajero automático.
10. Retírela e introdúzcala nuevamente al revés.
11 . Vacíe nuevamente su cartera, busque su agenda, en la primera página tiene anotado el número PIN.
12. Introduzca su número PIN.
13. Presione "CANCEL" e introduzca nuevamente su número PIN, esta vez el correcto.
14. Seleccione el importe deseado.
15. Verifique su maquillaje en espejo retrovisor.
16. Retire el dinero y el recibo.
17. Vacíe por tercera vez su cartera y busque su monedero, donde pondrá el dinero.
18. Al meter todo de nuevo en su cartera, meta el comprobante también.
19. Cierre la puerta del auto.
20. Conduzca dos metros hacia adelante.
21 . Retroceda hasta el cajero automático.
22. Retire su tarjeta.
23. Vacíe su cartera por cuarta vez, y coloque la tarjeta en el lugar correspondiente.
24. Cierre bien la puerta del auto.
25. Encienda el motor que se le apagó.
26. Trate de regalar su sonrisa más hermosa a los conductores de los  23 autos que están en la cola esperando a que finalice.
27. Conduzca 3 o 4 kilómetros.
28.. Suelte el freno de mano
29. Puede seguir viaje.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Mar 12, 2009)

Unas imagenes que ya ni me acuerdo de donde las baje, asi que les debo la fuente.



Los extraterrestres vienen de turismo !


Un persona mas vieja que El Hombre Bicentenario


Edit: Esto del WTF es todo un movimiento en internet (wtf!: what the fuck! )














Edit2: Me olvide la del *perro generico perdido!!! WTF!!!* la mejor de todas. La foto del gato en pequeño en verdad es un video, buenisimo, lastima que no lo reproduce....


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Las leyes del programador

- Todo programa que empieza bien, acaba mal.
- Todo programa que empieza mal, acaba peor.
- Siempre trabaja en equipo al hacer algún programa, esto da oportunidad de echarle la culpa a otro.
- Si el Debuggear es el proceso de remover Bugs, entonces el programar debe ser el proceso de ponerlos.
- Por cada Bug que elimines en un programa, aparecerán tres más.
- Programar es como el sexo, un error y hay que soportarlo para el resto de la vida.
- Las dos frases más repetidas y más falsas en la programación: “Esta ocasión si correrá bien” y “Acabo de encontrar el último Bug”.
- Todos los programadores en esencia son optimistas, hasta que terminan su programa.
- Cada programa interesante tiene cuando menos una variable, un procedimiento, un loop…..y a fuerzas un bug.
- Las computadoras siempre tienen una excusa, los programadores no.
- No importando cuanto tiempo hayas probado la versión final de un programa, los bugs aparecerán en la presentación al público. (Ley de Microsoft)
- Todo programa tiene cuando menos dos propósitos: Uno para lo cual fue escrito y otro para el que no fue.
- La utilidad de un software es inversamente proporcional a la cantidad de usuarios.
- Es imposible hacer un programa 100% contra tontos, ya que estos son muy ingeniosos.
- La peor parte de la programación es la documentación.
- Usualmente se requiere mas de un programador para cambiar un foco.
- Los programadores nunca mueren, tan solo se pierden en el Proceso.

Las frases más comunes en los programadores

1. Y, ¿lo necesitas?
2. ¡Que raro!
3. ¡Antes funcionaba!
4. Hay solo unas cositas para arreglar.
5. ¿Cómo pasó ésto?
6. ¡Tiene que ser una falla de hardware!
7. ¡Ustedes tienen que hacer algún error!
8. Pero, ¡no he cambiado nada en este módulo!
9. Sí, va a estar pronto para esta fecha.
10. ¡Tenemos que conseguir alguna versión vieja!Tenemos que conseguir alguna versión vieja!
11. Además de que no funciona, ¿qué tal les parece?
12. ¡Es solamente un asunto estético!
13. ¡Casi terminé!
14. Como no, si solamente puedo incorporar los últimos cambios.
15. ¡Demora!
16. Tengo ciertos problemas con el espacio de memoria.
17. Tengo ciertos problemas con demoras.
18. En este momento estamos asegurando la función.
19. ¡No se puede probar todo!
20. ¡Esto no puede afectar aquello!
21. ¡Estaba convencido que lo había arreglado!
22. ¡Está incluído, solamente no está probado!
23. ¡En realidad funciona bien, aunque no parece así!

Recopilación Chistes

“Hay 10 tipos de personas en el mundo: las que saben binario y las que no”.
“Si no lo logras a la primera, llámalo versión 1.0″
“S1 pu3d35 l33r 35t0 n3c3s174s d3j4r l4 1nf0rm4t1c4″.
“Me gustaría cambiar el mundo, pero no me dan el código fuente”.
“La programación es una carrera entre ingenieros tratando de hacer mejores y más grandes programas resistentes a idiotas, y el universo haciendo mejores y grandes idiotas. Por ahora gana el universo”.
“Un ordenador te deja cagarla mas rápido que cualquier otro invento de la humanidad, excepto las pistolas y el tequila”.
“Mi software nunca tiene fallos, simplemente desarrolla características aleatorias”.
“Las contraseñas son como la ropa interior: Nunca tienes que dejarlas donde la gente pueda verlas, tienes que cambiarlas regularmente y no tienes que dejarselas a extraños”.
“Dios es real, a menos que sea declarado entero”.
“Un niño complejo es un niño con la madre real y el padre imaginario”.
“There’s no place like 127.0.0.1″.

La auténtica diferencia entre el hardware y el software es que el hardware se vuelve mas rápido, pequeño y barato con el tiempo, mientras que el software se hace mas grande, lento y caro.
Evite los virus. Hierva el ordenador antes de usar.
Necesito Psiquiatra para Pentium que se cree un 386.
Hardware: Lo que golpeas. Software: La causa.
¿¿¡¡Quién diablos es el General Failure!? ¿¿Y qué hace leyendo mi disco duro?
Conecto luego existo, no conecto luego insisto…
¡Ya está! He logrado configurar el módem, ya no tengo probl~#%?_?
¡No hay mail que por bien no venga!
Mi DOS es virgen. Tiene intacto el Himem.sys.
Mi 286 no tiene memoria, tan sólo un vago recuerdo.
¿Quienmeharobadolabarraespaciadora?
Si no fuera por C, usaríamos BASI, PASAL y OBOL.
Error 943 - El sistema esta funcionando demasiado bien, se caerá para seguir con la rutina.
Ley del Software: si aprenden a utilizarlo, sacar otra versión.
Si quieres ver volar tu Windows 98… Tira la computadora por la ventana.
Iniciando Windows 98… Ya puede apagar el sistema.
Error de Windows 98 - Windows 98 no puede bloquear el sistema.
WinErr 007: Insuficiente cantidad de dinero gastada en hardware.
WinErr 009: Sólo Dios sabe lo que ha pasado. Error indocumentado, por favor cuéntanos cómo ha ocurrido.
WinErr 010: Reservado para futuros errores de nuestros programadores.
WinErr 019: Error del usuario - No es culpa nuestra. ¡No lo es! ¡No lo es!
WinErr 079: No se ha encontrado el mouse. Haga un click para continuar.
¡Oferta! Con la compra de Windows 98 le regalamos 2 botones de RESET o un teclado con Ctrl+AltDel en una sola tecla.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 17, 2009)

cuando estaba aprendiendo a progrmar pics en la secundaria me pasaron varias cosas de las que decis respecto de la programacion y tambien cuando estaba con el visual basic.

de mas esta decir que los chistes que pusiste en recopilacion de chistes estan buenisimos.

Si quieres ver volar tu Windows 98… Tira la computadora por la ventana.
¡Oferta! Con la compra de Windows 98 le regalamos 2 botones de RESET o un teclado con Ctrl+AltDel en una sola tecla.

muy buenos

WinErr 079: No se ha encontrado el mouse. Haga un click para continuar. 

lo peor de todo es que esta es verdadera

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 19, 2009)

En una lapida se lee lo siguiente:

... Aqui yace Juan Xxxx ...
... Perfecto esposo! ...
... Excelente padre! ...
... Amigo sin igual! ...
... Pesimo electricista domestico! ...


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 19, 2009)

a navarro montolla le dicen heladera...
¿porque?
porque trabaja 3 minutos y descansa veinte



farmaceutico: pildoras de felicidad: $1000
cliente:¡¿que¡? esto es una estafa¡¡¡
farmaceutico: si, pero si compra una caja no sabe lo feliz que me haria¡¡.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mi mujer y yo, siempre que salimos, caminamos cogidos de la mano... Si la suelto, se pone a comprar... 

Ella tiene una batidora eléctrica, una tostadora eléctrica, maquina de hacer pan eléctrica... 
Un día me dijo: 
"Caramba, tenemos un montón de aparatos eléctricos, y no tenemos nada para sentarnos..." 
Pensé en comprar una SILLA ELÉCTRICA, pero me contuve... 

Yo me casé con "doña Tengo Razón"... Solo que no sabia que su segundo apellido era "Siempre" 

Ya hace 18 meses que no hablo con ella... Es que no me gusta interrumpirla... 

Tengo que admitir que nuestra última discusión fue culpa mía... 
Ella me preguntó: 
-"Que estás viendo en la tele...?" 
Y yo le contesté: 
-"Bastante polvo..." 

En el principio, Dios creó el mundo y descansó... 
Creó al hombre, y descansó.... 
Después creó a la mujer... 
Desde entonces ni el mundo, ni el hombre, ni Dios, tuvieron mas descanso... 

Un día nuestra cortadora de césped (eléctrica) se estropeó... 

Mi mujer me llenaba la paciencia dándome a entender que yo debería arreglarla...  Por mi parte, siempre acababa teniendo otras cosas mas importantes que hacer tipo: lavar el coche, hacer un informe, en fin..., lo que para mi  parecía más importante... 

Un día ella pensó un modo de convencerme, muy sutil. 
Cuando llegué a casa, me la encontré agachada en el césped, alto, ocupadísima recortándolo con su tijerita de costura... 
Eso me llegó al alma..., me emocioné... Decidí entrar en casa, y volví después de unos minutos, llevándole su cepillo de dientes... 
Se lo entregué, y se me ocurrió decirle: 
- "Cuando termines con el césped, podrías también barrer el patio..." 

Después de aquello, no me acuerdo de nada... Estoy en blanco.... Los médicos dicen que volveré a andar, ¡¡¡pero que cojearé el resto de mi vida... ! 

El matrimonio es una relación entre dos personas, en la que una parte siempre tiene razón, y la otra es el marido.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

para que se entretengan, una joya de epoca actual argentina, y miren que a mi no me suele gustar nada de aqui...

YouTube - Boluda total Las mujeres manejan como el orto

o pongan en youtube :
"boluda total" 

no es con animo ofensivo, son unos comicos para mi geniales, el flaco hace un programa que lo vi una vez, pero no recuerdo el nombre.
algo de capussoto.

la verdad , para reirse bien un rato

YouTube - Boluda total - PERLITAS
todas son un show .........


----------



## juanma (Abr 11, 2009)

YouTube - News reader cannot stop laughing at model falling over!
YouTube - When You Can't Stop Laughing....
YouTube - My Laughing Breakdown on Call for Help
YouTube - frances en programa de tv tentado(subtitulado)


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2009)

YouTube - noti pip marcelo tinelli videomatch


YouTube - Videomatch - Notipip 4

YouTube - notipip 5


betun jajaja 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


YouTube - VideoMatch - Pachu ManiquÃ­ NÂº2

YouTube - VideoMatch - Pachu ManiquÃ­ NÂº 3


YouTube - Chistes de Yayo - Rompecabezas - VideoMatch - Natalia Fassi


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 20, 2009)

- SOLO PARA ENTENDIDOS - 

Si te preguntas: ¿por qué me metì a estudiar ingenierìa? 
a continuaciòn encontraras unas respuestas:

-Porque tengo fantasías con las ecuaciones diferenciales.

-Porque dormir más es vivir menos. 

-Porque me gusta calcular todo lo que tenga por delante. 

-Porque puedo ver espacio donde tú sólo ves vacío.

-Porque me lo merezco por pelotudo. 

-Porque soy masoquista.

-Porque no sabía qué hacer con mi tiempo libre.

-Porque no sabía donde me metía.

-Porque era joven e inexperto.

-Porque mi vieja me quiere lejos de casa y por mucho tiempo.

-Por amor al arte.

-Porque sigo a la minoría.

-Porque el red bull es adictivo.

-Porque... porque...? por qué por quéeeeeeeee??? Eso me pregunto yo a todas horas... 

-Una vez leí que mueres a las 72 horas sin dormir...necesitaba comprobarlo.

-porque no quería desperdiciar 8h de cada día de mi vida durmiendo.

-Porque me encanta cenar cuando esta amaneciendo.

-Porque estaré estudiándola como poco 10 años. 

-Porque me encantan las fiestas de la uni... y sólo en esta carrera puedo estar haciendo esto hasta los 40. 

-Porque fue una revelación y me pareció mal no hacerle caso.

-Porque me encanta pasar horas y horas rayando a 45 grados.

-porque van a pasar 8 años y m voy a seguir preguntando el porque de semejante locura... 

-INGENIERIA?!!, pero esto no es guía turístico?... me parecía que veía mucha matemática!!!

-Porque usar lentes es d modernos y programar durante 16 horas contribuye a ello. 

-Porque un croquis vale mas q mil palabras.

-Porque no quiero mantener relaciones sexuales.

-Porque dudaba entre esto o la legión extranjera.

-Porque quería inventar una paranoia que ni los psicólogos pudiesen encontrar solución.

-Porque quería dar la nota y ser único. 

-Porque las pobres papelerías no podrían sobrevivir sin nosotros. 

-Porque me encantan las calculadoras científicas.

-Porque quiero aprender a calcular el centro de gravedad y el eje de giro de cualquier cosa que se caiga a mi alrededor. 

-Para tener historias que contarles a mis nietos.

-Porque quiero quedarme ciego.

-Porque tengo acciones de Vaselina Co. 

-Porque me sentía raro, raro, raro y me busque una carrera para paranoicos.

-Porque me gusta que me bajen 2 puntos por haberme olvidado unos paréntesis. 

-Porque soy muy macho.

-Porque pensaba que era inteligente... ja! (nadie inteligente hubiera hecho esto!)

-Porque quería entender Matrix.

-Porque a quien madruga dios le ayuda.

-Porque quería volverme inmune a la cafeina.

-Porque quería entender el sentido de la vida.

-Porque soy hiperactivo y necesito gastar energía.

-Porque no amo mi vida.

-Porque perdí una apuesta.

-Porque me excitan los limites laterales.

-porque soñe que era un vector.

-Porque buscaba una muerte lenta y dolorosa.

-Porque si me metía a administración tendría que bañarme todos los días. 

-Porque mi mamá me obligó. 

-Porque crei q con el titulo iba a ganar plata, pero me parece que voy a perder millones en años y años de carrera. 

-Porque me gusta ser mantenido por mis padres hasta la eternidad. 

-Porque entender formulas es mas fácil que entender porque tratamos de entenderlas.

esto me lo pasó aun amigo, no tengo ni idea de la fuente. jajaja...


----------



## foso (Feb 12, 2010)

Había una fiesta de funciones matemáticas. Estaban cos(x), ln(x), tan(x), 1/x, etc. Estaban todas pasandola bien y de repente ven a exp(x) que estaba solita en un rincón. Entonces una función dice:

-Che, diganle a exp(x) que se integre !!!

otro le responde:

-No dejala que ella se integra sola.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Feb 12, 2010)

estaba el esposo venezolana con su mujer y el le comentaba los siguiente:

nombe imaginate y aqui no se puede vivir si uno va a comprar comida tiene que hacer fila, si uno se va a bañar hay que hacer fila, si uno va a comprar la comida hay que hacer fila..... ya estoy mamado de ese presidente chavez todos los dias la misma cosa.

pero no te preocupes que mañana temprano lo voy a matar!!!


entonces llega el esposo,temprano a la casa ....cansado, la mujer lo nota y le pregunta emocionada aja mi amor como te fue!! cuentame matastes a chavez?

le dice el marido:

nojoda mija habia que hacer fila!!!

jejejee no tengo nada contra los venezolanos .           es solo un chiste


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
Este me llego por mail hace unos meses a ver si les gusta.., es medio largo pero esta bueno!


Una viejecita fue un dia al Banco del Comercio 
Bancomer" llevando un bolso lleno hasta el tope 
de dinero en efectivo.
Insistia ante la ventanilla, solicitando que queria hablar unica y exclusivamente con el Presidente del Banco para abrir una cuenta de ahorros, 
para lo cual decia comprenda Ud., es mucho dinero". 
Despues de mucho discutir, la llevaron ante el 
Presidente delBanco, respetando el concepto de que el cliente tiene siempre la razon. 
El Presidente del Banco inquirio, cual es la 
cantidad que Ud. desea ingresar. 
Ella dijo que $165,000.00 US$ y automaticamente vacio su bolso encima de la mesa. 
El Presidente, naturalmente, sintio una gran curiosidad por saber de donde habria sacado la viejita tanto dinero y le pregunto: 
Señora, me sorprende que lleve tanto dinero encima, por ser mucha cantidad y acto seguido le pregunto: como lo ha conseguido? 
La viejecita contesto: " es simple, hago apuestas" 
Apuestas? pregunto el Presidente,que tipo de 
apuestas? 
La viejecita contesto: "Bueno, todo tipo de 
apuestas; por ejemplo le apuesto a Ud., $25, 000.00 US a que sus pelotas son cuadradas!" 
El Presidente solto una carcajada y dijo: "Esa 
es una apuesta estupida.... Ud., nunca podra ganar una apuesta de ese tipo". 
La viejecita lo desafio. 
Bueno ya le dije que hago apuestas; esta Ud., 
dispuesto a aceptar mi apuesta? 
Por supuesto, respondio el Presidente. 
Apuesto 25,000.00 US$ a que mis pelotas no son 
cuadradas. 
La viejecita dijo: "De acuerdo, pero como hay 
mucho dinero en juego, puedo venir mañana a las 
10.00 AM con mi abogado para que nos sirva de testigo? 
Por supuesto, respondio el Presidente, 
teniendo en cuenta que se apostaba dinero. 
Aquella noche el Presidente estaba muy nervioso 
por la apuesta paso largo tiempo mirandose sus pelotas en el espejo; volviendose de un lado para otro, una y otra vez. Se hizo un riguroso examen y quedo absolutamente convencido de que 
sus pelotas no eran cuadradas y que ganaria la 
apuesta. 
A la mañana siguiente a las 10:00 en punto, la 
viejecita aparecio con su Abogado en la Oficina 
del Presidente. Hizo las pertinentes presentaciones y repitio la apuesta de 25,000.00 US$ a que las pelotas del Presidente son cuadradas. 
El Presidente acepto nuevamente la apuesta y 
la viejecita le pidio que se bajara los pantalones para mostrar sus pelotas. 
El Presidente se bajo sus pantalones y la viejita 
se acerco y miro sus pelotas detenidamente y le pregunto timidamente si las podia tocar;expresando: tenga Ud., en cuenta que es 
mucho dinero y debo cerciorarme. 
Bien de acuerdo, dijo el Presidente convencido, 
25,000.00 US$ es mucho dinero y comprendo que quiera estar absolutamente segura". 
La viejita se acerco al Presidente y agarrandole 
empezo a palpar sus bolas; paralelo a lo cual el Presidente se dio cuenta de que el Abogado estaba golpeandose la cabeza contra la pared. 
El Presidente pregunto a la viejita: y ahora 
que le pasa a su Abogado? 









Ella contesto "Nada,solo que he apostado con el 
100,000.00 US$ a que hoy a las 10:00 de la mañana tendria las pelotas del Presidente de Bancomer en mis manos".


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2010)

*La profesora interviene en una discusión entre dos alumnos: *​ 

*Pepito, ¿cuál es el problema? *​ 


*Seño, es que yo soy demasiado listo para estar en primero.*​ 


*Mi hermana está en tercero y yo soy más listo que ella. *​ 


_*¡Yo quiero ir a tercero también! *_​ 


*La profesora ve que no puede resolver el problema y lo manda para la dirección. *​ 

_*Mientras Pepito espera en la antesala, la profesora le explica *_​ 
_*la situación al director. *_​ 


*El director promete a la profesora hacerle una evaluación al niño, que seguro no conseguirá *​ 
_*responder a todas las preguntas, y así accederá a continuar en primero. *_​ 


*Ya de acuerdo ambos, hacen pasar al niño y le hacen la propuesta de la evaluación *
_*que él acepta. *_​ 



*Inicia entonces las preguntas el Director: *​ 

*A ver Pepito, *​ 
_*¿Cuánto son 3 por 3? *_​ 
*"9“ *​ 






*¿Y cuánto son 6 veces 6? *​ 
*"36"*​ 





*El director continúa casi una hora, con la batería de preguntas que sólo un excelente alumno de *
_*tercero debe conocer. *_​ 


_*Y Pepito… *_​ 
_*no comete ni un solo error. *_​ 



*Ante la evidente inteligencia del menor, el Director dice a la profesora: *​ 

*Creo que tendremos que pasarlo a tercero.*​ 




*La profesora no muy segura, pregunta: *​ 

*¿Puedo hacerle yo unas preguntas también?*​ 


_*El director y Pepito asienten.*_​ 



*Comienza entonces la profesora: *​ 

_*¿Qué tiene la vaca cuatro y yo sólo dos? *_​ 


*Las piernas,*​ 


_*responde Pepito sin dudar...*_​ 



*¿Qué tienes en tus pantalones, que no hay en los míos? *​ 

_*El director se ajusta los lentes, y se prepara para interrumpir... *_​ 


*Los bolsillos, **responde el niño.*​ 



*¿Qué entra al centro de las mujeres y sólo detrás del hombre?*​ 

_*Estupefacto, el director contiene la respiración... *_​ 


*La letra "E", **responde el alumno. *​ 



*¿Y dónde tienen las mujeres el pelo más rizado? *​ 

_*El director hace una mueca de asombro. *_​ 


*En África, **responde Pepito sin pensarlo ni un instante.*​ 



*¿Qué es blando, y en las manos de una mujer se pone duro? *​ 

_*Al director se le cruzan los ojos. *_​ 


*El esmalte de uñas, **contesta Pepito.*​ 



*¿Qué tienen las mujeres en medio de las piernas?*​ 

_*El Director no lo puede creer... *_​ 


*Las rodillas, **responde Pepito al instante.*​ 



*¿Y qué tiene una mujer casada más ancha que una soltera?*​ 

_*El director mas rojo que una amapola… *_​ 


*La cama.*​ 



*¿Qué palabra comienza con la letra C, termina con la letra O, es arrugado y todos lo tenemos atrás? *​ 

_*El director empieza a sudar frío... *_​ 


*El codo, **seño.*​ 



*¿Y qué empieza con C tiene un hueco y yo se lo di a varias personas para *​ 
_*que lo disfrutaran?*_​ 


_*El director se tapa la cara... *_​ 


*Un CD.*​ 



*El director, ya mareado de la presión les interrumpe y le dice *​ 
_*a la profesora...*_​ 



*Mire, póngame al hijo de p..a este en sexto... *​ 

_*¡¡¡Y yo me voy a primero, que acabo de fallar todas las respuestas!!!*_​ 



*jajajaja*​ 

Verdad ¡¡¡qué tú también deberías ir a primero!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

*La Rana y el Golf.*Un hombre se va a jugar al golf. 
Estando en el segundo hoyo alcanza a ver a una rana que está sentada cerca del green. 
No le presta atención y ya casi va a tirar cuando oye una voz que dice........ "hierro 9".
El hombre mira alrededor y no ve a nadie. 
 De nuevo se posiciona a tirar y oye.... "hierro 9".

Se da cuenta de que la que habló fue la rana y para probarle que está equivocada, toma el hierro 9 y tira.
 ¡Boom!.... directo al hoyo. 
 El hombre está sorprendido, y le dice a la rana "eso es increíble, debes ser la rana de la buena suerte, ¿no?
 La rana responde,.... "Rana afortunada".

El hombre resuelve llevarse la rana para el siguiente hoyo.-"¿Qué opinas rana?" pregunta el hombre.
 -"Madera 3"
 El hombre saca una madera 3 y... ¡Boom!
 HOYO EN UNO..

El hombre está desconcertado y no sabe qué decir.
 Al final de la ronda, el hombre ha hecho el mejor juego de golf de su vida y le pregunta a la rana: 
-¿Ahora qué hacemos?
 -A Las Vegas, contesta la rana.

Sin dudar se van a Las Vegas, entran a un casino y el hombre le dice a la rana.. 
-¿Y ahora qué?
 La rana dice "La Ruleta"

Se acomodan frente a la ruleta y el hombre dice...
-¿Cuánto debo apostar y a qué?
 La rana dice que $30.000, todo al negro el 6.

Esta es una apuesta que paga treinta y seis veces, pero después de lo que sucedió en el campo de golf el hombre no lo piensa dos veces.
 ¡Boom! Negro el 6 canta el croupier y miles de fichas se acumulan al frente del hombre. 

Y ahora??? le pregunta. 
 Deja la postura tal cual todo de nuevo al negro el 6

Nuevamente el croupier canta “Negro el 6”

El hombre cambia sus fichas y consigue la mejor y más cara habitación del hotel.
 Se sienta y le dice, 

-Rana, no sé cómo pagarte. Me has hecho ganar todo este dinero y te estoy eternamente agradecido. Solo dime que quieres que haga.

La rana contesta, "bésame".

El hombre piensa que después de lo que la rana ha hecho por él es lo menos que se merece.

Cuando besa a la rana, ésta se convierte en una hermosísima y joven mujer.

..
....
.....
.......

"Y esta es la razón por la cual la chica estaba en mi habitación, Elin. 
Te lo juro por lo que mas quiero, o dejo de llamarme Tiger Woods".


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 1, 2010)

Justo me acorde de un chiste:

¿cómo hacés reír a una rubia un sábado?... contándole un chiste el miércoles.

Que prejuiciosos somos.


----------



## crazy220 (Abr 8, 2010)

Era una fiesta de puntos (.) y en una de esas aparece en el medio un asterisco (*) todos lo miran desconcertados, a lo que el asterisco dice... que pasa? nunca vieron un punto despeinado???

Estaba un Argentino, un Yanquee y un Gallego en el auto manejando en pleno desierto... de la nada... crashhhhhh el auto se descompone y queda muerto en la nada... al rayo del sol...
Sale el argentino, se baja del auto... Pum Pum Pum, arranca el asiento del auto...
sale el gallego y le dice: che por que sacas el asiento?
a lo que el argentino le dice... y... vamos a tener que caminar mucho... yo si me canso tengo donde sentarme comodamente...
al rato el yanquee... PLA PLA PLAAA y arranca el radiador del auto...
el gallego pregunta nuevamente... che yanquee.. para que queres el radiador???
este le responde: y... mucho calor... estamos al rayo del sol... si me da sed o me deshidrato... tengo el agua para poder tomar!!!
En eso se escucha Crack... el argentino y el yanquee miran al gallego que estaba arrancando la puerta del auto... y le preguntan, che... gallego para que sacas la puerta???

Y el gallego responde: y... estamos caminando al rayo del sol... si me agarra calor bajo la ventana :wink: 


jajajajaja espero que les haya gustado


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2010)

* El Reglamento Secreto de los  Profesores*


----------



## palomo (Jun 2, 2010)

:enfadado: 
Óyeme Alejandro eso si que no se vale divulgar, soy profesor de matemáticas, imagínate que harán mis alumnos si se enteran de esto 

Me acorde de este chiste un poco infantil espero les guste.

Un señor va de cacería al África y lleva a su Pollito. Un día, el Pollito Se aleja del grupo, se extravía y comienza a vagar solo por la selva. En eso ve a lo lejos que viene una pantera enorme 
a toda carrera. Al ver que la pantera lo va a devorar, piensa rápido qué hacer. 
En eso ve un montón de huesos de un animal muerto y empieza a mordisquearlos. 
Cuando la pantera está a punto de atacarlo, el Pollito dice: 
*-* ¡¡¡Ah, qué rica pantera me acabo de comer!!! 
La pantera lo alcanza a escuchar y frenando en seco, gira y sale despavorida pensando: 
_¡¡¡¿Quién sabe qué animal será ese. A ver si me come a mí También???!!!_ 
Un mono que andaba trepado en un árbol cercano, oyó y vio la escena. Sin más salió corriendo tras la pantera para contarle cómo la había engañado el Pollito: 
*-*¡Pantera babosa. Esos huesos ya estaban ahí! Además, es Sólo un simple Pollito!
La pantera, enojada, sale corriendo a buscar al Pollito con el mono montado en el lomo El Pollito ve a lo lejos que viene nuevamente la Pantera con el mono y se da cuenta de que este último había ido con el chisme. 
*-* ¿Y ahora qué hago?- piensa todo asustado. 
Entonces, en vez de salir corriendo, se queda sentado dándoles la espalda, como si no los hubiera visto, y cuando la pantera estaba cerca de atacarlo de nuevo, el Pollito exclama: 
*-* ¡¡¡ Este mono desventurado, hace como media hora que lo mandé a traerme otra pantera y todavía no aparece!!! 
De nuevo la pantera frena en seco, gira y sale despavorida, claro, no sin antes desquitar su ira y su hambre con el mono.

MORALEJA: 

EN MOMENTOS DE CRISIS, SÓLO LA IMAGINACIÓN ES MÁS IMPORTANTE QUE EL CONOCIMIENTO.


1... Procura ser imaginativo como el POLLITO. 
2... Evita ser pentonto como la PANTERA. 
3... Y nunca, pero nunca! seas un desgraciado chismoso como el MONO ¡!!!!!​


Y mucho menos en FE​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2010)

avia una fiesta de 6  ,ay estavan vailando todos los 6 
en eso llegan dos 9 a la fiesta ,entran cuando ven a todos los 6 saltando y divirtiendose uno de los 9 le dise al otro,che rajemos de aca ,estan todos dados vuelta

dos albañiles viajan a medio oriente,cuando desienden del avion y ven el vasto desierto ,uno exclama
amigo mira toda esa arena,el otro responde ,si mejor rajemos de antes que llege el cemento

todas las hormigas estaban muy atareadas en sus labores ,pasando una construcion con todas sus ramitas y hojas,pero la hormiga jefa nota que una de las obreras no estava travajando,se estaba peinando,pintando los labios y poniendose muy linda,entonses le pide una explicacion de su actitud 
la obrerita le contesta 
me estoy arreglando ,escuche a los albañiles decir que esta misma tarde llegaba el hormigon


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 2, 2010)

Un cuervo estaba sentado en un árbol, sin hacer nada todo el día. Un pequeño conejo se dio cuenta de esto y le preguntó:

¿Puedo sentarme como tú y pasarme todo el día sin hacer nada?
El cuervo respondió: ¡Claro! ¿Por qué no?
El conejo se sentó en el suelo, y descansó.
Repentinamente, apareció un lobo, salto encima del conejo y se lo comió.

Moraleja: *Para estar sentado sin hacer nada, debes estar muy, muy alto.*



Había una vez una golondrina que empezó a emigrar demasiado tarde en invierno, y se estaba congelando mientras volaba.

Al final cayó a tierra, y ella creía estar ya acabada... pero entonces se le acercó una vaca que le soltó una plasta encima.

Bueno, la caca estaba bien calentita, así que la golondrina se encontró mucho mejor y empezó a piar de satisfacción. Pero un gato oyó a la golondrina, la sacó de la plasta, la limpió, y se la comió.

Esta historia tiene tres moralejas :
1) *No todo el mundo que te cag* es tu enemigo.*
2) *No todo el mundo que te saca de la mierd* es tu amigo.*
3) *Si estás con la mierd* al cuello, pero feliz, mantén la boca cerrada.*


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2010)

Cosas de niños:


Mamá, Mamá!!

Los pedos pesan ?
-No hijo.
Pues entonces me he cagao!!! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mamá, Mamá!!

El WC da vueltas ?
-No hijo.
Pues entonces me he cagado en la lavadora!!! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mamá, Mamá!!

De donde vienen los niños??
-Pues hijo, las cigüeñas que los traen volando.
Si, ......pero quien se cepilla a las cigüeñas ?? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mamá, Mamá!!

Los corazones tienen piernas??
-No hijo ..... ¿porqué?
No......es que el otro dia escuché a papa decirle a la criada; abrete de piernas corazón. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2010)

¿iNGENIERO O GERENTE?

Se les asignó una tarea a un grupo de  gerentes:

Estos debían medir la altura, desde la base a la punta,  de un mástil que se hallaba fuera de la  empresa.
Entonces  salieron y fueron hacia el mástil con escaleras y cintas métricas.

Pero  la tarea se complicaba, los gerentes se caían de las escaleras, soltaban  la cinta métrica, la cosa era un verdadero desastre... 
Un ingeniero  pasaba por allí y vio lo que estaban  tratando de hacer.
Se acercó  cautelosamente, tomó el mástil con ambas manos y tiró hacia arriba,  sacándolo de su lugar y colocándolo sobre el piso  acostándolo a lo largo.
Luego,  lo midió desde la base a la punta, le dijo la  medida a uno de los gerentes,  que miraban perplejos, y se fue.
Una vez que el ingeniero  desapareció de su vista, uno de los gerentes dijo riendo a otro que  estaba a su lado:
- Tenía que ser ingeniero! Queremos saber la altura  y  nos da el largo..."

¿Usted es ingeniero o gerente?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un  hombre camina por la calle de un pequeño pueblo, cuando de pronto se da
cuenta  que encima de él hay un globo aerostático flotando.
De ese globo  cuelga una canasta, y en esa canasta hay un señor, que le hace
señas  desesperado.
Con curiosidad, se aproxima lo mas que puede y escucha  con atención.
Al fin, el piloto del globo logra que el aparato  descienda un poco y le
grita:
- "Disculpe ¿podría ayudarme?  Prometí a un amigo que me encontraría con él a
las dos de la  tarde, pero ya son las dos y treinta, y no sé dónde estoy."
El  transeúnte, con mucha cortesía le respondió:
- "Claro que puedo  ayudarle!  Usted se encuentra en un globo de aire
caliente, flotando a  unos veinte metros encima de esta calle ésta a cuarenta
grados de  Latitud Norte y a cincuenta y ocho grados de Longitud Oeste."
El  aeronauta escucha con atención, y después le pregunta con una sonrisa:
-  "¿Amigo, es usted ingeniero?"
- "Si señor, para servirle, pero ¿cómo  lo supo?
-  "Porque todo lo que usted me ha dicho es técnicamente  correcto, pero esa
información no me sirve de nada, y  sigo perdido".
El  ingeniero se queda callado a su vez, y al final le pregunta al del globo:
-  "¿Usted, no será por casualidad, gerente?"
- "Si, soy gerente de una  empresa. ¿Cómo lo ha averiguado?"
- "Ahí! Muy fácil: Mire, usted no  sabe ni donde esta, ni para donde va.
Hizo una promesa que no tiene  ni idea de cómo cumplir, y espera que otro le
resuelva el problema.  Está exactamente tan perdido como antes de
preguntarme. Pero ahora,  por algún extraño motivo, resulta que la culpa es mía.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los  Ingenieros

a) Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Toma Uno:
       Dos estudiantes de ingeniería estaban caminando por el   campus cuando uno  de ellos dijo:
      -"¿De donde sacaste esa magnifica bicicleta?"
       El segundo contestó:
      -"Bueno, Yo estaba caminando por ahí  ayer, pensando en mis trabajos, cuando una hermosa mujer apareció  sobre esta bicicleta. Tiró la bicicleta al suelo, se saco toda  su ropa y dijo: 
- "Toma lo que quieras".
      El segundo  ingeniero cabeceó afirmativamente:
      - "¡Buena elección! ¡La  ropa probablemente no te hubiera entrado!".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
b)  Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Toma Dos:
      Un arquitecto, un  artista y un ingeniero estaban discutiendo acerca de si era mejor  pasar el rato con la esposa o con la amante.
      - El  arquitecto dijo que disfrutaba pasar el tiempo con su mujer, construyendo  una base sólida para una  relación duradera.
      - El artista dijo  que disfrutaba pasar el tiempo con su amante, porque con ella  encontraba pasión y misterio.
      - El ingeniero dijo: -"A mi me  gustan las dos"
      - "¡¿Las dos?!" Le preguntaron.
      - "Sí.  Si tienes una mujer y una amante, cada una de ellas asumirá que
estás  pasando el rato con la otra, y  puedes ir a la fábrica y dejar el trabajo  terminado."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
c)  Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Toma Tres:

      - Para el  optimista, el vaso está medio lleno.
      - Para el pesimista, el  vaso está medio vacío.
      - Para el ingeniero, el vaso es el doble  de grande de lo que debería ser.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
d)  Comprendiendo a los Ingenieros - Toma Cuatro:
      Un ingeniero  estaba cruzando una ruta un día, cuando un sapo lo llamó y le  dijo:
      - "Si me besas, me volveré una hermosa princesa".
       El ingeniero se inclinó, tomó el sapo y se lo metió en el bolsillo.
       El sapo volvió a hablar, y dijo: 
      - "Si me besas para que  me vuelva una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo durante una  semana".
      El ingeniero sacó el sapo del bolsillo, le sonrió y lo  volvió a meter en el bolsillo.
      Entonces el sapo gritó:
       - "Si me besas y me vuelvo una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo  y haré CUALQUIER cosa que quieras".
      Otra vez el ingeniero  sacó el sapo, le sonrió y lo devolvió al bolsillo.
       Finalmente el sapo preguntó:
      - "¿Qué pasa? Te dije que soy una  hermosa princesa, que me quedaré contigo por una semana y haré lo  que  quieras. ¿Por qué no me besas?"
      El ingeniero dijo:
       - "Mirá, soy un ingeniero. No tengo tiempo para mujeres, pero un sapo que
hable:  ¡¡eso si que es interesante!!"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estadísticas  ingenieriles

Si se pudiese reducir la población mundial a 100  ingenieros manteniendo las
proporciones, el grupo estaría compuesto  del modo siguiente:
      - 93 hombres,
      - 6 mujeres (de las  cuales 3 serian lesbianas, una saldría con tu mejor amigo y las  otras dos serían friísimas)
      - 1 homosexual.

De los 100  ingenieros :
     - 95 llevarían gafas
     - 89 serían calvos
      - 1 sería un ingeniero atípico (alto, guapo y simpático)
     -  75 se creerían ingenieros atípicos aun siendo mucho mas feos que los demás

De  los 100 ingenieros :
     - 99 hablarían continuamente de  computadoras
     - 86 hablarían continuamente de mp3
     - 78  hablarían continuamente de juegos de computadora

Si se considera  el mundo desde esta perspectiva, el deseo de aceptación,
comprensión y  educación de los   ingenieros se convierte en algo claramente
fundamental.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Tomen en consideración también esto:
      - si se han despertado  esta mañana sin ser ingenieros  son afortunados,
      - si en  cambio se han despertado, no son ingenieros y  una rubia espectacular  esta con ustedes en la cama son particularmente afortunados,
      -  si se han despertado, son ingenieros y una rubia espectacular esta con  ustedes en la cama, tranquilos: están soñando.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chistes  para compartir con un ingeniero:

1) En una fiesta de funciones está bailando "seno  de x" con "coseno de x", "seno de x" se da cuenta de que  "e a la x"  esta sentado solo a un costado
de la pista. Entonces se le acerca  amigablemente y le dice:
- Venia a bailar, INTEGRATE!!!!
Y el le  responde:
- No, para qué?! Si da igual!!

2) Que es un niño  complejo?
Un niño con la madre real y el padre imaginario.

3)  Dios es real, a menos que sea declarado entero.

4) Jesús a sus  discípulos: en verdad os digo: y   =   x^2   +   3x   +   4 !!!!
Los  discípulos empiezan a hablar entre sí hasta que  Pedro se dirige a Jesús
y  muy apesadumbrado le dice:
- Maestro no entendemos....
- Es una  parábola idiotas!!!!

5) Definiciones:
- Hardware: lo que se  puede partir con un hacha.
- Software: aquello que solo se puede  putear.


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

He aquí una repuesta coherente para este siglo
COMO EXPLICAR EL NACIMIENTO DE UN NIÑ@ EN EL SIGLO XXI
Las abejas, las flores, la semillita, la cigüeña,… todo eso está fuera
de onda.

Esta es la explicación moderna y tecnológica.

Un buen día, un hijo le pregunta a su padre.

Papá, cómo nací yo?
Muy bien hijo, algún día debíamos hablar de esto, así que te voy a
explicar lo que debes saber:

Un día, Papá y Mamá se conectaron al Facebook y se hicieron amigos.
Papá le mando a Mamá un e-mail para vernos en un cybercafe.
Descubrimos que teníamos muchas cosas en común y nos entendíamos muy bien.

Cuando no estábamos frente al laptop, chateábamos por el BlackBerry.
Y así nos fuimos enamorando hasta que un cierto día decidimos compartir nuestros archivos.
Nos metimos disimuladamente en el W.C. y Papá introdujo su Pendrive en el puerto USB de Mamá. Cuando empezaron a descargarse los archivos nos dimos cuenta que nos habíamos olvidado del software de seguridad y que no teníamos Firewall. Ya era muy tarde para cancelar la descarga e imposible de borrar los archivos.
Así es que a los nueve meses.............

.........Apareció el VIRUS!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2010)

Un hombre está en el supermercado en la cola de la caja, esperando pagar. Detrás de él se ubica una rubia espectacular, remera corta y shorts ajustados. La sorpresa del hombre es total cuando la chica le sonríe, y más aún cuando le dice:  - ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estás? - ¿Nos conocemos?  - Claro; sos el padre de uno de mis chicos.... El hombre empalidece y trata de recordar las veces que le fue infiel a su esposa . Y dice:  - ¡Dios mío: vos sos una de las dos strippers de la fiesta de la oficina hace tres años, que después terminó en una orgía y nosotros hicimos el amor esposados sobre una mesa de pool mientras todos mis amigos miraban y aplaudían, mientras tu compañera me pegaba con un látigo en las nalgas ! . . . ¡¿No me digas que quedaste embarazada  ?! Y la chica, mirándolo fríamente a los ojos, le dice:  - No, tarado!! Soy la maestra de jardín de tu hijo... 

  



​


----------



## palomo (Jun 8, 2010)

Me acorde de otro espero les guste:
Todo el mundo se pregunta: ¿Por qué los terroristas árabes, y no los de otras partes del mundo, están siempre dispuestos a suicidarse por sus convicciones? 

Bien, analicemos lo siguiente: 

*1-* No existen las chicas de tacón dorado. 

*2-* Tienen prohibido tomar bebidas alcohólicas 

*3-* Están prohibidos los bares 

*4-* Prohibida la televisión 

*5-* Prohibido Internet 

*6-* Prohibidos los deportes, estadios, fiestas, etc. 

*7-* Prohibido tocar bocina 

*8-* Prohibido comer carne de cerdo 

*9-* Arena por todos lados y ni siquiera un buggy para divertirse 

*10-* ¿Alguna vez trataste de pescar en un oasis? 

*13-* Sábanas en vez de ropa. 

*14-* Comer solamente con la mano derecha porque con la izquierda te limpias el cu…… (como si la vida no fuera suficientemente complicada) 

*15-* Gritos de agonía de tu vecino que está enfermo y no hay un médico para atenderlo 

*16-* No se pueden afeitar 

*17-* No se pueden duchar 

*18-* Tienen prohibida la música extranjera 

*19-* Tienen prohibida la radio 

*20-* Las parrilladas son de carne de burro cocinada sobre bosta de camello... 

*21-* Las mujeres tienen que usar vestidos que parecen bolsas, y velos todo el tiempo. ¡¡¡ 

*22-* No ven una teta ni por casualidad!!! 

*23-* A tu esposa te la elige otro.. . 

*24-* Tu esposa se mantiene tan tapada que luego de seis meses te das cuenta que tiene barba... 

Y de pronto alguien te dice, en forma por demás convincente, que cuando te mueras irás al paraíso y tendrás todo lo que soñaste y no tuviste en la tierra... Ahora, de verdad.... Pero de verdad... 
Dime: 

*¿¿¿No te colgarías una bomba en los huerfanos???*
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 8, 2010)

Bueno, en algo mas irian unas frases en Ingles, y despues, un chistecito :

SMBO: She Must Be Obeyed = Ella a la que se debe obedecer AKA nuestra novia/esposa.
AKA: Also Knowed As = tambien conocido como.
IMHO: In My Honest/Humble Opinion = en mi honesta/modesta opinion.
WAF: Wife Acceptance Factor = factor de aceptacion de nuestra novia/esposa.

Ejemplo:

Guaso- Che Nigro, me arme unas cajas de 1223432 lts., sabi que grave que tiene, como golpia, loco (leer con acento cordobes).

Nigro- Pero loco, tiene un WAF (segun Cacho, pronunciar GUÁ) de -324454667.

Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2010)

-esposo-dise   --querida esta milanesas tiene muchos nervios¡
--esposa-dise  --y si deve ser porque es la primera vez que se la van a comer


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2010)

El tipo era tan cornudo que para hacer el amor con la esposa se tenía que disfrazar de vecino.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2010)

soy malo contando chistes  pero ay va otro 
nene--mama mama papa se quiere tirar por la ventana
mama--desile a tu padre que le puse cuernos no alas


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2010)

El tipo era tan mala persona que en el barrio le decían "damajuana sin manija", 
...
porque había que agarrarlo del cogote.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2010)

ese tipo era el que pagaba con cheques vacas ?
cada ves que pelaba un cheque la gente asia  hummm

esa chica es un libro abierto ,siempre la llevan a la cama para leerla,,,,,
le decian garrapiñada --la empaquetaban en la esquina y se la comían a la media cuadra


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2010)

A esa piba también le decían "mojarrita", porque salía con "mediomundo".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2010)

le desian enredadera---------porque siempre la tenian contra la pared


----------



## palomo (Jun 9, 2010)

le desian enredadera---------porque siempre abrazaba cualquier palo.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 9, 2010)

Le decian vaca ciega............porque se habia puesto aparatos en los dientes.
Le decian frenada de bicicleta..........porque era finito y largo.
Le decian aguarras....................porque de lejos parecia solvente.
Le decian muchacha grande..........porque era muchachota.
Le decian rama seca...............porque estaba al pedo en la planta.
Le decian balde plastico............porque en la primera, se raja.
Le decian perro verde...........porque no existia.
Le decian mate dulce............siempre con los dos brazos en la cintura.
Le decian gallina prolija................siempre acomodando los huevos.
Le decian, uyyy la hora, me voy a laburar.........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2010)

Rama seca está buenísimoooooooooooo 

*.*
*La señora se había conseguido un amante , un negro zulú , que de tan negro ya era azul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, negro bravo, musculoso, que había venido de polizón, colado en un barco carguero , alimentándose hasta de ratas.*

*La señora lo alimenta muy bién unos meses y el negro en agradecimento le daba atención preferencial, como para que tenga, guarde, ahorre y reparta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*

*A ella le gustaba pasarle aceite para que se viera brillante . . . y lustroso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*

*Llega el marido . . . y ella le dice : Ráaaaapido , hacete la estatua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*

*El marido le pregunta que era eso; una estátua, no ves ! dice ella, ahora están de moda de bronce pavonado negro, Susy tiene una igualita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*

*Pero no la toques que le pasé aceite para realzarle el negro, es de bronce pavonado, mañana le tengo que pasar una franela para lustrarla.*

*El marido la mira , sonrie, junta dos dedos y le da un tincaso en las b_las . . . y el negro dice : "plimmm..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Saludos!*


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 9, 2010)

Se encuentran dos amigos.
Uno le dice al otro..

-Jose, como estas tanto tiempo.
-Hola Carlos, y aca ando mas o menos...
-Pero..., que te pasa.....
- y...me separé....
-Y si, asi tenia que terminar, todos sabiamos que tu mujer te engañaba con todo el mundo, el cartero, el lechero, el sodero, el mecanico, tu jefe, yo, etc.
- Pero....Carlos, me separe de mi socio........en el negocio......
- Plop..


Frase celebre:

El dinero no hace la felicidad, pero causa una sensación tan, pero tan parecida, que en la práctica es lo mismo....


----------



## palomo (Jun 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> * "plimmm..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

muy bueno, me recordó este:  (cualquier similitud es pura coincidencia) 

La señora llama al radiotécnico, este llega en el acto…….  (raro pero así fue)

Señora.- Como vera esta consola ya es viejísima, mi marido quiere componerla por cuestiones sentimentales.

Técnico.- Ya es un modelo demasiado viejo, veamos qué podemos hacer…… tendré que sacar todo el chasis para probar las válvulas.

_Mientras el técnico trabaja la señora lo empieza a ver con buenos ojos…….._

         Señora.- (_Mientras se quita la ropa) _ Sabe joven quisiera que también revise otras cositas.
         Técnico.- _(Taaaaambien se empieza a quitar la ropa)_ Bueno déjeme pasarle un       poco de corriente.
_En eso se oye que abren la puerta, es el cor…… perdón marido en cuestión._
         Señora.- Mi marido pronto escóndete o nos mata a los dos, es de la AFI.
         Técnico.- Pero donde, ya no hay tiempo tendré que meterme en el mueble de la consola.
_Como el espacio era demasiado reducido uno de sus huérfanos salió por el espacio donde estaba la perilla de estaciones._
         Cornudo.- Hola amor, si vino el técnico a componer la radio vieja, deja ver como quedo.
         Señora.-  Amor faltan unos ajustes, ¿Por qué no te esperas a mañana?
         Cornudo.-  No, porque luego ya no regresan……. Bueno deja oír como se oyen las estaciones. _(Mientras le da vuelta donde se supone esta la perilla)_
         Técnico.-  FFFrrrzzz chchchchchchh Aquí la estación del momento con la noticias……
         Cornudo.- ¡Ho no! noticias deja buscar otra estación……. 
         Técnico.-  chchchchfrrrrrzzz   zzzzz  chchc  La mejor música tropical con la hora del vallenato, ahora unos mensajes de nuestros patrocinadores…..
         Cornudo.-  Pufff  Publicidad… haber que mas hay.
         Técnico.- (Léase con voz de suplica y en tono de un barítono)  Aquí radio cocuyo radio cocuyo, una vuelta más y ese hue……..vo será suyo.

*FIN*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2010)

le desian hormiga vieja -----porque se le caia el palito antes de llegar al agujero


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 9, 2010)

Le decían la piñata.... fiesta a la que iba, la hacían pedazo....

Le dicen la semáforo: después de las 12 de la noche nadie la respeta....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2010)

le decian  luna  --salia de noche y andaba de cuarto en cuarto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2010)

Le decían "bandera de los estados unidos"....la han clavado hasta en la luna


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2010)

ella estaba con su amante y en eso llega el marido,rápido el pata e lana se esconde en el ropero,desnudo.
el marido entra ,saluda a su mujer y se  va a dejar el saco al ropero,ve al tipo desnudo,
el marido  furioso le pide expliación 
el pata e lana ,saca una tarjeta(no se de donde )se la muestra al marido y le dise ,
soy inspector de poliyas 
el cornudo responde ,pero si acá no ay poliyas ?
le responde ,como que no ¡¡¡¡ mire si ya me comieron toda  la ropa¡¡

pd:
que lame  botas
firma yo el turco la med el sogan
firma yo el argentino  alberto carlos bustos

al ver  to   carlos bustos


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jun 10, 2010)

Una mata curas...
estaba una vez jugando a las escondidas pitagoras, newton, bernoulli, tesla y varios reconocidos en el campo de la ciencia...

cuando de pronto empieza tesla a contar hasta el 50... y el cabron del newton no encontraba pa donde correr, en medio de la calle sestaba el wey parecia hormiga de un lado para el otro..

Tesla seguia contando 45... y el inche newton se exaltaba mas... 46... uta... 47.... de repente se le viene una idea a la mente... dibuja un cuadrado en el piso y se para en el centro.... 50!! dice tesla...

1 2 3 por newton que esta parado en medio de la calle!...

Ni madres dice newton, señalando el cuadrado de abajo....

Soy pascal!

Uta... todos se quedan sorpendidos..

Sii....Newton sobre el metro cuadrado es Pascal...


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 10, 2010)

Tres estudiantes de ingeniería: un mecánico, un eléctrico y un informático salen de la escuela de ingenieria para volver a su casa los tres en el mismo coche (eran amigos y vivían cerca). Cuando los tres están montados intentan ponerse en marcha pero el motor no arranca.

El estudiante de mecánica dice: Esto se debe al cigüeñal que no está bien alineado y obliga a las bielas..., etc., etc.

El estudiante de electricidad dice: Esto se debe a que la batería esta baja y encendido no genera suficiente chispa...

El estudiante de informática dice: ¿Y si probamos a salir y volver a entrar del coche?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> El estudiante de informática dice: ¿Y si probamos a salir y volver a entrar del coche?


 

Esto es un tio que iba tan chulo con su pedazo de Mercedes por unas inóspitas carreteras.
De repente el motor PLOFFFFF....se queda tirado a 1 kilómetro de un pequeño pueblo con cuatro casas mal contadas.
El individuo se hacerca al pueblo pensando que no iba a encontrar ni talleres de raparación ni mecánicos ni ná de ná.
Llega al pueblo y toca a la puerta de la primera casa.

-Hola señora diculpeme pero queria seber si en el pueblo tienen ustedes taller mecánico ?
-No!! dice la señora.
Y algún vecino mecánico?
-No!!

-Espere....vaya usted a casa de Luis ....le llaman Luis el de los mecheros....es muy mañoso y creo que algo de mecánica sabe.

El hombre desesperado toca a la puerta de Luis.

-Hola buenos dias......mi mercedes se a roto ..Usated podria indicarme que le sucede.

Luis muy serio y con cara de concentrado, le hace una audadaz pregunta.

-Su vehículo tiene gasolina.
-Si por supuesto.

-Pues entonces es la piedra.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2010)

CENSO INEGI 2010...

    Nuevas preguntas agregadas al cuestionario del censo del INEGI 2010


    Indique su posición socioeconómica:
    a) Media jodida    b) Jodida     c) Jodida y media

    Según su ingreso se define usted:
    A) secuestrable    B) Algo secuestrable    C) Nada Secuestrable

    La persona amordazada ¿vive aki o es visita?

    ¿Al descuartizado lo cuento todo o en partes?

    ¿Cuantas narcotienditas hay en su colonia?
    a) de 1 a 3   b) de 4 a 6    c) aquí es narcotiendita

    En su casa, ¿Son todos heterosexuales o hay algún socio águila?

    ¿Tiene Facebook o vida social?

    ¿Cuántas vacas y pollos tiene en su FarmVille?, y si tiene tractores, ya
    pagó la tenencia?

    Su hijo o hija es:
    a) Geek     b) friki     c) Hacker    d) Nerd    e) Gamer    f) Otaku   g)
    mutante de las anteriores

    Usted sufre como:
    A) PRECIOUS   B) ROMANO   C) PAULETTE   D)JEFEDIEGO   E)EMO    F)TODAS LAS
    ANTERIORES

    Con quien dejaría a sus hijos?
    A) Padre Maciel     B) La mamá de Paulette     C) Guardería ABC

    Con qué frecuencia limpia debajo de su cama?
    A) diario,   B) una vez a la semana,    C) cuando se extravía algún
    pariente

    ¿En qué programa de TV le gustaría ver el caso Paulette?
    a) Dr. House b) La rosa de Guadalupe c) Cada quien su santo  d) CSI

    Usted:
    a) Tiene miedo?    b) No chocó, lo chocaron    c) Lo amarraron como puerco


    La cara de Elba Esther debería salir en:
    a) difícil de creer    b) hasta el viento tiene miedo    c) Extranormal

    Usted prefiere que la Selección:
    a) Haga sandwich     b) Haga goles

    Que cree que haga el bofo este mundial?
    a) Nada    b) Todos los goles de la selección en el mundial    c) Los
    sandwiches

    ¿Qué cree usted que suceda primero?:
    a) ganar la guerra contra el Narco.      b) jugar el 5º partido del
    Mundial


----------



## palomo (Jun 11, 2010)

Respuestas INEGI 2010

Nombre: Palomo

Indique su posición socioeconómica:
a) *Media jodida* b) Jodida c) Jodida y media

Según su ingreso se define usted:
A) secuestrable B) Algo secuestrable C) *Nada Secuestrable*

La persona amordazada ¿vive aki o es visita? 
*Un servidor* 

¿Al descuartizado lo cuento todo o en partes?
*Si es en partes aun no llega todo completo, mejor todo*

¿Cuantas narcotienditas hay en su colonia?
a) *de 1 a 3* b) de 4 a 6 c) aquí es narcotiendita

En su casa, ¿Son todos heterosexuales o hay algún socio águila?
*Afortunadamente no me gusta el fut-bol*

¿Tiene Facebook o vida social?
*Vida social*

¿Cuántas vacas y pollos tiene en su FarmVille?, y si tiene tractores, ya
pagó la tenencia?
*Si se refiere a mi megane como tractor (porque jala cada mina) tenencia pagada*

Su hijo o hija es:
a) Geek b) friki c) Hacker d) Nerd e) Gamer f) Otaku g)
mutante de las anteriores
*Esta peque aun no se define (gracias a dios)*

Usted sufre como:
A) PRECIOUS B) ROMANO C) PAULETTE D)JEFEDIEGO E)EMO F)TODAS LAS
ANTERIORES
*Como ninguna. sufro como buen mexicano*

Con quien dejaría a sus hijos?
A) Padre Maciel B) La mamá de Paulette C) Guardería ABC
*Prefiero traumarlo yo*

Con qué frecuencia limpia debajo de su cama?
A) *diario,* B) una vez a la semana, C) cuando se extravía algún
pariente

¿En qué programa de TV le gustaría ver el caso Paulette?
a) Dr. House b) La rosa de Guadalupe c) Cada quien su santo d) *CSI*

Usted:
a) Tiene miedo? b) *No chocó, lo chocaron* c) Lo amarraron como puerco


La cara de Elba Esther debería salir en:
a) difícil de creer b) hasta el viento tiene miedo c) *Extranormal*

Usted prefiere que la Selección:
a) Haga sandwich b) *Haga goles*

Que cree que haga el bofo este mundial?
a) *Nada* b) Todos los goles de la selección en el mundial c) Los
sandwiches

¿Qué cree usted que suceda primero?:
a) ganar la guerra contra el Narco. b) *jugar el 5º partido del*
*Mundial *
*    No le hace que tenga que esperar algunas decadas porque de lo otro .........?*


*¿*Yyyyymi calcomania de censado?


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 13, 2010)

¡Por qué será que me vienen a la cabeza mas chistes de informáticos que de electrónicos!

Resulta que se muere Bill Gates  y va al cielo . Allí le recibe San pedro y le dice: "¡Hombre, Bill Gates! ¡Qué sorpresa lol! Es un honor tenerte por aquí. Como tú has hecho tanto por la humanidad voy a concederte un favor especial. Voy a enseñarte el cielo y el infierno, y tú decides en dónde te quieres quedar."

Bill Gates, sorprendido, acepta la oferta. San Pedro le enseña el cielo y en él se ve a una gente con alitas en la espalda, todos sobre nubecitas, todo en calma, todo bien, pero todo como muy soso y sin atractivo especial.

Acto seguido San Pedro le enseña el infierno y en él aparecen unas playas paradisiacas de arena blanca, con unas palmeras, y unas tías buenísimas jugando al voley-playa. Todo un lujo. Bill Gates estaba sorprendidísimo. No se podía creer que aquello era el infierno. Pensando un poco, le dice a San Pedro: "Creo que el cielo está bien pero me voy a quedar aquí en el infierno, que me parece que me gusta más". "Como tú quieras", le respondió San Pedro.

Al cabo de un tiempo San Pedro piensa: "¿Qué tal estará Bill Gates en el infierno? Hace tiempo que no se nada de él. ¿Qué tal le irá? Voy a bajar a ver".

San Pedro entra en el infierno y se encuentra a Bill Gates atado a un poste sobre una hoguera de fuego eterno con diablos bailando a su alrededor y clavándole lanzas.

San Pedro - ¿Qué tal Bill, qué tal te va?

Bill Gates - ¡Muy mal! ¡Esto no hay quien lo aguante! ¡Es un suplicio y un sufrimiento contínuos! ¡¡SACAME DE AQUI!!

San Pedro - Pero es que tú elegiste el infierno, por eso estás aquí.

Bill Gates - Ya pero lo que me enseñaste era muy distinto.

San Pedro - ¡Ah! Es que aquello... ¡¡ERA UNA DEMO!!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 14, 2010)

Aca les dejo un pequeño diccionario de Cordobes ilustrado, si bien es entendible para Argentinos, si uno pronuncia con cierto cantito las palabras, hasta puede aprender este idioma 

DICCIONARIO AUTÉNTICO CORDOBÉS


ARROIO: (1) (Sustantivo masculino.) (Del castellano: arroyo) Pequeño
cauce acuático, muy común en las sierras cordobesas, donde los neros
se mojan las patas y se pegan flore de chapuzone. (2) (Verbo) Acción y
efecto de ARROIAR: (Primera persona Presente):Ej.: "Si te hací el
vivo, te arroio con mi pumarola". (3)(Pasado) "Lo arroió el trolebús en
Colón y la Caniada" (veasé Caniada, La): arroio urbano canalizado.

BONO: (1) (Vó no) Manifestación de rechazo al deseo ajeno (ej.: "Bo no
vai a la cancha si no me arreglai la plancha". (2) (Economía) LECOR:
bo no-cobrai. Dinero virtual, papelito emitido por el gobierno
provincial y ofrecido a docentes, jubilados y empleados públicos "pa" hacete
creer que cobrai el sueldo", mientras se intenta pagar las deudas de los
amigos que siguen siendo unos ángeles.

BOTEA: (1) (Sustantivo) Envase de vidrio o plástico, normalmente
utilizado para guardar vino fraccionado o hacer la mezcla (vease
Convinado). (2) (Adjetivo) "Verde Botea": Tonalidad verdolaga
típica, uno de los tres colores cordobeses característicos (veasén: Amarío
patito y Nero culiau) que se distinguen en elevado estado de ebriedad (Véase:
Chupao o Mamao).

AMARÍO: Uno de los colores primarios utilizados en los taxis nuevos
de la Ciudad de Córdoba (pa' parecese a Niu iork) y otros objetos (Ej. La
vaga me esperaba con un beibidol amarío hiriente... y io le dije...: ¡
Mamasa!...

AMARÍO PATITO: Matiz amariento proveniente de su analogía con las
aves de la isla de los Patos (veasé: Río Suquía). Uno de los tres colores
característicos cordobeses (veasén: Verde Botea y Nero Culiau)

PUCHERO: (1) (Adjetivo) Dicese del nero cordobé con modales un tanto
femeninos, más bien mariconazo. Vaguito que "sino se come la
gaietita, hace ruido con el papel" citando la definición de Carlos "Mona"
Giménez. (2) Término referido a cualquier síntoma de duda o cobardía (ej.:
"Dale no arruguei, che, puchero!") (3) (sustantivo) En gastronomía llámase
así a un guiso típico argentino a base de caracú y verdura recogida
despué de la feria. (¡Se morfaron un pucherazo los nero..! ).

CULIAU: Adjetivo aumentativo aplicable comúnmente a cualquier
persona o circunstancia. Cualidad negativa que define a una persona de escasa
trayectoria ética. Ej.: "ese nero es un culiau!". Con el superlativo
Pedazo de... (veasé: pedazo) se transforma en un epíteto de grueso
calibre. Ej.: "Che referí, que cobrai, pedazo de culiau!"
(manténgase alejado a los púberes y a las señoras mayores...)

OCOTE: (1) (sustantivo) Sitio lejano, de donde es dificil regresar
(Ej. "Se piró al ocote") Sinónimo: Rajar, huir, alzarse a la miércole,
picar el champión. (veasén: picar y pirar) (2) En cabalística, ocote
significa mucha suerte o fortuna no merecida (ej.: "Se caió del andamio y de
ocote no se hizo nada") (3) (anatomía) Perineo, trasero, sentaderas o
culo. (4) (gastronomía) "Me tocó el ocote", refiérese a que, en un asado, le
sirvieron el culo del poio o el final del aparato digestivo de la vaca.

NERO: (1) (sustantivo) Persona, varón, elemento, sujeto, vago,
tipo,individuo u hombre nacido o por opción en la provincia de
Córdoba.
Apodo o nombre "por defecto" asignado a cualquier sujeto del sexo
masculino sospechado de él. (Ej. - Que hací Varón! - Hola Nero
como'andai...) (veasén: varón, Vago) Plural de Nero: "Los nero",
conjunto de vagos cordobeses en actitud de grupo (ej.: "Los nero rechupadazo
saltaban en la tribuna cuando Taiere hizo el gol del empate").

HIRIENTE: (1) (Adjetivo) Aumentativo. Que provoca más efecto
emocional que el esperado. Usasé en ocasiones tales como "Hiriente la vaga!"
(para explicar alguna cortada de rostro por parte de alguna chichisona) o
"Mamasa hiriente!" ( para explicar atributos estéticos y de los
otros de la jermu citada). (2) Otra acepción: "Hiriente lo nero, dieron asco
en el Cható", para explicar el mal desempeño futbolístico del equipo.

LA: (Gramática) Articulo femenino inseparable. Utilizado siempre
casi como prefijo de cualquier nombre propio. (Ej. Laemilse, Lanabela,
Laiésica, LaMabel, Laiudít, LaDaiana, etc.)

POLESÍA: (1) (Sustantivo) Institución del Estado destinada defender
el bien, hacer cumplir con ecsatitú las leies, a protegernos del
accionar del hampa y saber cruzar a los chicos, las viejitas y los cieguito
la calle.
Son conocidas sus efectivas intervenciones en la persuasión y
delicadeza frente a las manifestaciones gremiales y sociales de carácter
callejero, compartiendo suave y amigablemente balas de goma, gases , palos con
piedras, cascotes, bombas de estruendo, etc. (Veasén: Yuta, Cobani,
Boton) (2) (zoología) Tipo de perro adito al fóbal (entre otras
adiciones), lo ievan siempre a ver los partidos desde el córner, a
menudo se come algún hincha o un fotógrafo.

CRIOLLO (O CRIOIO): Pancito cordobé salado, cuadrado o redondito con
grasa, tipo chipaca, que con un simple movimiento de dedos puede
partirse en dos mitades semejantes (veasé: chipaca), es el mejor complemento
del mate dulce con iuios (veasé: Iuio) o simple vino tinto (veasé:
totín). La versión burguesa es hojaldrada pa' las viejas pitucas que le untan
mermelada en el "té canasta" (Veasén: Nueva Córdoba, Barrio Urca y
Cerro de Las Rosas).
Se comercializa por kilo o unidad en todas las panaderías cordobesas
y tiene tanta salida como el pan común, a los tre día lo tené que
calentá porque se pone duro y sinó se transforma, junto a la naranja chupada
en objeto contundente pá tirale al referí portenio desde la tribuna.
Con los crioios redonditos se obtiene mejor puntería, pero uno cuadradito
bien puesto en la nuca puede ser letal. (Vease: Castrilli)

MAOMENO: (Gramática) Adverbio de cantidad que precede o se coloca
después de una expresión de exageración evidente común. (ej.: Taba ienazo el
baile, y había como quichicienta chichise maomeno).

TUNA: (1) (Botánica) Apetitoso fruto de las pencas del norte cordobé
(la tení que pelá ante de comela). (2) (Deporte) En lenguaje
futbolístico "hacer la tuna", habilidad para pasar la pelota entre las patas
abiertas del adversario. (3) (Anatomía) Aparato genital femenino.

JUNAR: (1) (Verbo) Acción y efecto de observar o mirar con
detenimiento a una persona o cosa. (ej.: Nero, juná toda la de chichise que hay !)
(2) Saber, virtud y conocimiento sobre algo (ej. Ese vago juna un
fangote) (3) (Tener junao) Tener fichado, con un ojo encima. (ej. La cana lo
tiene rejunao)

FERNANDO: (bebida) Bebida espirituosa. Popular trago largo
constituído por la mezcla de Fernet con coca. De poderoso efecto etílico, sus
propiedades son: "Ella ni se entera el pedo que se agarra" y ademá,
daña meno el aparato digestivo y últimamente es un trago policlasista,
que es capaz de reunir en una misma esquina de madrugada cordobesa a los
neros que vuelven caminando del baile de la Mona chupando juntos con los
cheto que bajan de la Rafael Nuñez en su 4 x 4 luego de haber depositado a
su minita en su respetiva "father home", previa visita al cajero automático.

CHATÓ: (Deporte) Estadio olímpico Córdoba (mundialista) en el barrio
Chateau Carreras. Se diferencia del estadio de Talleres en que tiene
luz artificial. Es lindo para ir a la popular a "ver" los partidos desde
dos cuadras, especialmente desde la "curva T" (vease: Popular norte, T,
Taiere, C.A.T, Matadores, etc.) las finales de campionato que
deprimen a la parcialidad albiazul.

MOCO: (Adjetivo) Que no da ni asco. Dicese del asunto o cosa que no
merece la pena atender o detenerse a reflexionar en ella. MOCAZO: >
(Superlativo) Moco grandote, "Que mocazo!": expresión de deprobación.

MOQUERO: (sustantivo) Dícese de nero que se echa moco. Persona que
actúa de mal manera o utiliza un procedimiento equivocado para lograr el
objetivo deseado o no.

PICAR: (1) (verbo) Acción y efecto de ise. (ej.. Nero, piquemo el
champion...) (Veasé: Champión, Zapatía). (2) (Enología) Cosa rara
que le suele ocurrir al vino olvidao, se "pica" pero se toma igual o se usa
pa'vinagre. (3) (Zoología) Mala costumbre de algunos bichos de las
sierras contra la especie humana ( le han dao motivo...) como
víboras, mosquitos, arañones y tábanos. (Ej. -¡ Vo me querí picá!... le dijo
el nero a una yarará amenazándola con reventale un damajuanón de totín
ieno en la cabeza).

CAR'E: (fisonomía) (Cara de). Prefijo inseparable que acompaña la
metáfora con que te acaban de bautizar y condenará tu identidad
hasta el resto de tus días. Los ejemplos son tantos como caras hay: Car'e
cuis (veasé: cuis), car'e poio, car'e chala, car'e vieja, car'e muerto,
car'e bolsa, car'e dentiquí, etc. ("Car'e gaucho": no confundir, para uso
exclusivo en "otro tipo de caras").

QUILOMBÓN: (Sustantivo) Dícese del estado de desorden general
provocado por causas de diversa índole, preferentemente por exceso en el
consumo del vital elemento (veasé: Tetrabrick) o justificado desequilibrio
de la paz social. (Ej. "A la salida del baile e'la Mona se armó un quilombón
bárbaro..., o "Cuando fue el Cordobazo, no sabí el quilombón que era
el centro") Aumentativo cordobés de quilombo, es válido el uso de
"Quilombazo" para significar la misma idea, aunque con distinto matiz.
Veasén también: Despelote, Mambazo, Remazo, Liazononón, Bardazo, etc.

MUY MUCHO: (Gramática) Adverbio cordobés de mucha cantidad, que se
utiliza normalmente para reforzar el sentido habitualmente exagerado
del discurso. (ej.: "Despué de los cinco litros, la Priti con vino tinto
hace muy mucho daño"; o como escribió don Atahualpa: "Aquí canta un
caminante que muy mucho ha caminado, y ahora vive tranquilo en el Cerro
Colorado..."

TI HA GUSTAU ? ¿ TAI DIACUERDO ? ASÍ VAI A HABLÁ MAOMENO 

 PA LO NERO Y LAS MAMASA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2010)

amarío patito
verde botéia
nero culiá


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2010)

Botea... Se dice Botea...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGyFp3qca4A&feature=related

Sin "i" 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2010)

*¡ FLIZ CMPLE !*



*Mi hija cumplía quince años y le organizamos la fiesta en un salón para que invitara a todos sus amigos. *

*Esa noche, a medida que iban llegando, se acomodaban en el lugar asignado y enseguida abrían sus celulares y se ponían a conversar por medio de mensajes de texto, o a jugar con esos aparatitos maravillosos entre mensaje y mensaje.**Era muy tierno verlos concentrados cada uno en la pantalla de sus sobrios y negros aparatos, como especificaba la invitación “elegante sport y celulares negros”. *
*¡Qué grandes están todos!, ...pensar que los conozco desde que hablaban entre ellos... Todavía les recuerdo la voz, algunos no me creen que cuando eran chicos hablaban y se miraban a los ojos. Yo no los corregía, claro; “ya van a crecer y van a aprender solos a no hablar”, pensaba.**Cuando llegó el momento del baile, cada uno conectó los auriculares a su celular, eligió la carpeta de canciones que más le gustaba y entró a la pista. **Daba la sensación de que todos estaban bailando el mismo tema. **La entrada de mi hija fue apoteótica, exultante de emoción. Sus amigos se desesperaban por ser los primeros en hacerle llegar su texto de felicitaciones, moviendo a toda velocidad sus pulgares. **Algunos, los más previsores, ya tenían el mensaje preparado y lo único que debían hacer era apretar “ok”. *
*El teléfono de mi hija no paraba de vibrar y como era imposible leerlos todos, guardó algunos para más tarde. *

*Me acerqué a ella y sin darme cuenta le dije:**- Feliz cumpleaños, hijita.*
*Ella me miró horrorizada y se apartó de mí. Preocupada, fui tras ella y le pregunté si le pasaba algo, si había hecho algo que la incomodara. *

*Tomó el celular y me mandó un mensaje de texto:**- ¿M kres avrgnzar frnte a ms amgs? Hcme fvor, ¿pra q stn ls tlfnos?*
*No tuve más remedio que abrir el mío y mandarle mis felicitaciones:**- prdon, ¡fliz cmplños, hjta!. T am. Papa.*
*Fue el cumpleaños perfecto. *
*¡Cómo pasa el tiempo!,... ¡qué viejo estoy!..., ...¡pensar que casi le doy un beso!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hcme fvor, ¿pra q stn ls tlfnos?


​


----------



## HADES (Jun 15, 2010)

jejejejejejejejej


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2010)

Muy bueno 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Pero es verídico de primera persona o conocidos?
> 
> Es que tengo hijos y no me entra en la cabeza.
> Desdeluego que es para debatir.
> ...


 

Es un chiste , pero supongo que al que lo escribió le pegó en algún lado.

Tengo alguna amiga que le dice las cosas a su hijo en el Feisbuk  en vez de llamarlo por tel 

************************************

Ver el archivo adjunto 35043

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un chiste , pero supongo que al que lo escribió le pegó en algún lado.
> 
> Tengo alguna amiga que le dice las cosas a su hijo en el Feisbuk  en vez de llamarlo por tel
> 
> ...



¿El pibe anda con la lap? Chales... que mal que está el mundo ahora con eso de las redes sociales... Ahí ando cuidándome jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

*Los hombres no siempre piensan en Sexo . . . *


*Luego de haberse peleado con su última novia, un hombre decidió ir de vacaciones para olvidar el trauma de la pelea. Se fue en un crucero por el Océano Pacífico y lo pasó fabuloso... hasta que se hundió el barco.*

*Pudo llegar a una isla desierta. No había nada, sólo bananas y cocos. Después de unos 4 meses, estaba sentado en la playa cuando ve que se acerca remando un botecito la mujer más hermosa del mundo. El hombre no lo puede creer y le pregunta:*

*- ¿De dónde has venido?? Cómo has llegado hasta aquí??*

*- Ella le responde: "remé desde el otro lado de la isla. Naufragué aquí cuando se hundió el crucero donde iba de vacaciones hace tres años.*

*El diálogo continúa...*

*- Qué increíble! Que suerte que tuviste que un bote te llevó a la costa!*

*- Oh, ¿este bote? Yo hice este bote con materiales crudos de la isla. Los remos fueron hechos de ramas de árboles. Entretejí el fondo del bote con hojas de palmeras y los lados del bote fueron hechos superponiendo hojas de gomeros. Los dos extremos los recubrí con hojas de eucalipto *

*- Pero dónde encontraste las herramientas? *

*- Ah, eso no fue ningún problema. En el lado sur de la isla hay un estrato muy inusual de roca aluvial que se ve expuesto. Lo trituré y quemé los trozos a una determinada temperatura en el horno de barro que me hice. Se convirtió en una especie de hierro dúctil y eso usé para hacer las herramientas. El tipo queda anonadado. *

*- ¿Qué te parece si remamos hasta mi casa?, le dice ella.*

*Luego de un rato de remar, llegan a un pequeño embarcadero. El hombre no puede creer lo que ve. Delante de él hay un camino hecho de piedras lisas que llega a un hermoso bungalow pintado en azul y blanco. Mientras que van caminando hacia la casa, ella dice:*

*- No es nada del otro mundo, pero yo la llamo 'mi casa'. Por favor sientate. ¿Qué te doy de beber?*

*- Nada , gracias. No soportaría tener que tomar jugo de coco una vez más. Es lo único que he bebido en todos estos meses, no lo soporto más .*

*- Ah!, pero no es sólo jugo de coco. Yo me hice una pequeña destilería para producir alcohol. ¿No te gustaría una piña colada ?*

*Tratando de disimular su total asombro, el hombre acepta y se sientan a charlar. Luego de haber charlado un rato y haberse contado sus historias, ella le dice:*

*- Me voy a refrescar un poco y a ponerme algo más cómodo . A ti te gustaría darte una ducha y afeitarte? Hay una rasuradora en el armario del baño.*

*A estas alturas el hombre ya no cuestiona nada. Va al baño y encuentra una navaja muy afilada hecha de hueso de tortuga con un mecanismo de eslabón giratorio. El hombre piensa: "Esta mujer es INCREIBLE. ¿Qué más tendrá para sorprenderme?*

*Al volver a la sala, encuentra a la mujer**con hojas de vid puestas en lugares estratégicos y oliendo a perfume de gardenias. Ella le pide que se siente a su lado.**

- "Dime", le dice ella muy sugestiva y prácticamente echándosele encima, "Hemos sido náufragos durante muchos meses. Tú has estado muy solitario. Estoy segura que debe haber algo que quieres hacer inmediatamente, AHORA MISMO…ALGO QUE HAS AÑORADO DESESPERADAMENTE… ¿no es así?

Ella lo mira directamente a los ojos mientras parpadea. El traga saliva excitadamente y se le empiezan a caer lágrimas por sus mejillas mientras dice....*

*-NO JODAS... ¡NO ME DIGÁS QUE TAMBIÉN TENÉS " DIRECTV " PARA VER EL MUNDIAL!!! *


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *-NO JODAS... ¡NO ME DIGÁS QUE TAMBIÉN TENÉS " DIRECTV " PARA VER EL MUNDIAL!!! *



EN eso, se catapulta al sillón de la sala y empiezan a llover cervezas... Lo demás, ya lo saben


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2010)

pero tenia o no tenia dvt?


----------



## palomo (Jun 15, 2010)

Ayyyy Tsunami Tsunami,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2010)

tenia directv, tsunami, pero desarmo la tv para hacerce una videocasatera


----------



## palomo (Jun 16, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tenia directv, tsunami, pero desarmo la tv para hacerce una videocasatera


 

 *Chiste y algo mas.......* Desde el chiste de 2M asta el de Zata_bola estaria bueno pasarlo a este Una pequeña broma a un amigo , otro que cae.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 16, 2010)

Muy bueno Dosmetros, seguro que tenia Direct TV.

Les dejo un reciente descubrimiento cientifico, muy importante para la humanidad.....

Nuevo elemento de la tabla periódica, Ya conoces este elemento? 
NUEVO ELEMENTO QUÍMICO: MUJER Departamento de Análisis 


1.- Análisis Químico: 
Elemento:        Mujer 
Símbolo:         Mu 
Descubridor:    Adán 
Masa Atómica: Apropiada en 53.6 kg . (pero varia entre 40 y 150 kg .) 
Frecuencia:     Cantidades abundantes en todas las áreas urbanas. 

2.- Propiedades Físicas 
a.- Superficie generalmente cubierta por una capa de pintura 
b.- Hierve espontáneamente, se congela por razones desconocidas. 
c.- Se derrite si se le da un trato especial 
d.- Se vuelve amarga si no se le usa correctamente. 
e.- Rara vez se la encuentra en la naturaleza en estado virgen. 
f.- Cede bajo presión ejercida en los puntos precisos.. 

3.- Propiedades Quimicas 
a.- Tiene gran atracción por el oro, la plata y una amplia gama de piedras preciosas. 
b.- Absorbe grandes cantidades de sustancias caras. 
c.- Puede explotar espontáneamente sin previo aviso y sin razón aparente. 
d.- Es insoluble en líquidos y su actividad aumenta por la saturación en alcohol etílico. 
e.- Es el agente reductor de dinero más poderoso conocido por el hombre. 

4.- Usos comunes: 
a.- Altamente ornamental, especialmente en autos deportivos. 
b.- Puede resultar de gran ayuda para la relajación. 
c.- Agente limpiador muy efectivo. 

5.- Pruebas realizadas: 

a.- La muestra pura se torna rosada cuando se le descubre en su estado natural. 
b.- Se torna verde cuando se le coloca junto a una muestra mejor. 

6.- Peligros potenciales: 

a.- Altamente peligrosa, salvo en manos experimentadas. 
b.- Es ilegal poseer más de una, aunque puede tenerse varias en distintos lugares, mientras que no entren en contacto, en cuyo caso es inevitable una violenta explosión. 

 Advertencias: 

a.- No existen dos iguales. 
b.- Si bien parece un elemento abundante, se considera un bien escaso por lo no se encuentra con facilidad una en buen estado, por lo tanto valore lo que tiene. 

 Favor dar amplia distribución a este documento,por su alto valor  científico..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 16, 2010)

Muy bueno el documento!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 16, 2010)

> NUEVO ELEMENTO QUÍMICO: MUJER Departamento de Análisis



Cierto.....buen análisis......

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Muy bueno Dosmetros, seguro que tenia Direct TV.
> 
> Les dejo un reciente descubrimiento cientifico, muy importante para la humanidad.....



 LOL-AZO!!! Muy Bueno


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 16, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> LOL-AZO!!! Muy Bueno



Hola sacaelcamion, te gusto ?
Cuando lo lei, me ca*e de risa como media hora.
Esta rebueno che.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

¡ ESE ES UN ANÁLISIS SUPERFICIAL Y PARCIAL !

Faaaaaaaaalta máááááaaaaaaaaaas

P.D.: Se la extraña a Tecno.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ ESE ES UN ANÁLISIS SUPERFICIAL Y PARCIAL !
> 
> Faaaaaaaaalta máááááaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> P.D.:* Se la extraña a Tecno*.



No querrás que nos saque su propio análisis superficial y parcial sobre nosotros...


----------



## Electronec (Jun 16, 2010)

> P.D.: Se la extraña a Tecno.


Si es verdad ahora que lo dices..............me piro me piro....................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2010)

che  pero  en ningún  lado  dice que  armo un video casetera


----------



## palomo (Jun 16, 2010)

Reitero...   Ayyyyy tsunami Tsunami alo mejor te pasa como a las mujeres.

Una mujer se rie 3 veces cuando le cuentas un chiste.

1.- Cuando se lo cuentas.
2.- Cuando se lo explicas. 
3.- Cuando lo entiende.

Este ultimo te puede pasar a ti.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

Palomo... acabás de hacer reir a Tsunami...
Cuando entiendas que la consulta de él es irónica, estimo que te vas a reir. Habrás llegado al punto 3 de tu lista.

Y releerás su comentario anterior (con el modo irónico encendido) y otra vez, punto 3...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

*Se la están buscando . . .*


----------



## Electronec (Jun 18, 2010)

Esta es una mujer que entra a una farmacia con sus dos hijos. Uno tiene 10 años y el otro 5.

La mujer es feísima, mas fea imposible, antipática, grosera.........una bruja. Entra a la farmcia a tortazos con los niños, dándoles empujones e insultándolos.

El dependiente de la farmacia asombrado ante tal evento, pregunta:

-Señora;
sus dos hijos son gemelos..... ¿No?

La señora contesta;
-Es usted invecil, no ve la diferencia de edad entre el uno y el otro. Que estúpido...!!!!!!·"$·$$%%&&/&/

Dependiente:

Si si, me doy cuenta de que se llevan unos añitos, pero....................
es que me resulta imposible creer que se la hayan tirado dos veces con lo fea que es.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2010)

Profesor preguntando en un examen oral a un  alumno de Derecho :"¿Que es un fraude?"
Contesta  el alumno:  "Un fraude es lo que está haciendo usted."
El profesor indignado" ¿Cómo es eso?"
Dice el  alumno:  "Según el código penal, comete fraude todo aquél que se aprovecha de  la ignorancia del otro para perjudicarlo."





Profesora: "María, señale en  el mapa dónde queda América del Norte"
María : "Aquí está"
Profesora: "Correcto. Ahora los  demás respondan "¿Quién descubrió América?"
Los demás: "María"





Profesora: "Juanito, dime con  sinceridad, ¿rezas antes de las comidas?"
Juanito: " No, Sra.  Profesora, no lo necesito, mi madre es buena cocinera."





Profesora: "Carlitos, ¿que nombre se da a una  persona que continúa hablando aunque los demás no estén interesados?"
Carlitos: "Profesora".-


----------



## Electronec (Jun 26, 2010)

TEORIA DE LA DUCHA

**¿CÓMO SE DUCHA UNA MUJER?**

Se quita al ropa y la pone en la cesta de la ropa sucia.

Se dirige hacia el baño envuelta en su bata blanca.

Se para frente al espejo y saca barriga para poder quejarse de lo gorda que está.

Se mete en la bañera. 

Busca el pañito para la cara, la esponja para las piernas, y la piedra pómez.

Se lava el pelo con champú de aguacate-miel con 83 vitaminas y se lo aclara.

Se lo vuelve a lavar con champú aguacate-miel con 83 vitaminas.

Se pone acondicionador aguacate-miel y se lo deja 10 minutos.

Se lava la cara con una loción a base de melocotón durante 5 minutos.

Se masajea con un jabón para el cuerpo de nueces y fresas.

Se depila las axilas y las piernas

Grita como una posesa cuando su pareja usa la cisterna y pierde presión el agua.

Sale de la ducha y se seca cuidadosamente con una toalla del tamaño de África.

Se pone también una toalla súper absorbente en la cabeza.

Quita los pelos de la bañera con un trozo de papel higiénico.

Se mira el cuerpo buscando granitos y/o pelitos y los ataca con unas pinzas.

Regresa a su cuarto con su bata larga y tarda 3 horas en vestirse.

**¿CÓMO SE DUCHA UN HOMBRE?**

Se quita toda la ropa en la habitación y la deja tirada en el suelo.

Se va desnudo al baño

Si se encuentra con su pareja en el camino, le enseña la minga.

Se para frente al espejo para ver su físico, mete la barriga y se mira el tamaño de la minga.

Se rasca los huevos y se huele las manos.

Se mete en la ducha y pasa de esponjas.

Se lava las partes íntimas y alrededores. 

Deja pelos en el jabón.

Se troncha de risa por el sonido de un pedo que se acaba de tirar dentro de la ducha.

Se lava el pelo con el primer champú que encuentra.

Se hace un peinado punk y abre la cortina de la ducha para verse en el espejo

Se le olvida cerrarla y el agua chorrea hacia fuera. 

Se mea dentro de la ducha.

Sale y se “medio” seca con la primera toalla que pilla.

Se pone la toalla en la cintura

Se va dejando el suelo empapado, la alfombra de baño mojada, la bañera llena de pelos y la luz encendida

Camino de su cuarto, si ve a su pareja, le enseña otra vez la minga. 

Tira la toalla mojada sobre la cama (allí se queda todo el día) y se viste en 2 minutos.

¿VERDAD O MENTIRA?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lo copié y lo pegué aquí . . .  no tengo ganas de reescribirlo , por favor no consideren que vocifero el chiste *

*UN HOMBRE TENÍA UN PALCO PREFERENCIAL PARA LA FINAL DEL MUNDIAL DE FÚTBOL **. *

*CUANDO SE SIENTA...NOTA QUE EL ASIENTO DE AL LADO ESTÁ VACIO, Y LE PREGUNTA AL HOMBRE SENTADO EN EL SIGUIENTE ASIENTO: *

*- ¿ESTÁ OCUPADO? *
*- NO, ESTÁ DESOCUPADO. * 

*- OIGA, ES INCREIBLE. ¿QUIÉN EN SU SANO JUICIO, GASTA EN UN ASIENTO COMO ÉSTE PARA LA FINAL DEL MUNDIAL...EL EVENTO MÁS GRANDE DEL MUNDO!!... ¿Y NO LO USA...? *

*EL HOMBRE LO MIRA Y LE DICE: *

*- BUENO EN REALIDAD EL ASIENTO ES MÍO, LO COMPRÉ HACE DOS AÑOS, SE SUPONE QUE MI ESPOSA ME IBA A ACOMPAÑAR, PERO FALLECIÓ. ESTE ES EL PRIMER MUNDIAL EN EL QUE NO VAMOS A ESTAR JUNTOS DESDE QUE NOS CASAMOS EN *
*1982. *
*ANONADADO, EL OTRO DICE: *
- *OH...!! ME DA PENA OIR ESO, ES TERRIBLE. ¿PERO NO ENCONTRÓ A NADIE QUE LO ACOMPAÑE?... ¿¿UN AMIGO, UN PARIENTE, O UN VECINO PARA QUE USARA EL ASIENTO...?? *

*- NO... LA VERDAD QUE NO.... TODOS ELLOS PREFIRIERON IR AL VELORIO ....!!! *

*    *


----------



## Mushito (Jul 4, 2010)

*CUENTO CON MORALEJA*

Una mañana, el marido vuelve a su cabaña luego de varias horas de pesca y decide dormir una siesta. 
Aunque no conoce bien el lago, la mujer decide salir en la lancha. Se mete lago adentro, ancla y comienza a leer un libro.

Viene un Guardián en su lancha, se acerca a la mujer y dice: 

- Buen día, señora. ¿Qué está haciendo? 

- Leyendo un libro- responde ella (pensando '¿No es obvio?')

Está en zona restringida para pesca - le informa él.

- Disculpe, oficial, pero no estoy pescando, estoy leyendo.

- Si, pero tiene todo el equipo, por lo que veo, podría empezar en cualquier momento, tendré que llevarla y detenerla.

- Si hace eso, lo tendré que acusar de abuso sexual - contesta la mujer... 

Pero yo ni siquiera la toqué !!! - protesta el guarda.

- Es cierto, pero tiene todo el equipo. Por lo que veo, podría empezar en cualquier momento.

- Disculpe, que tenga un buen día, señora, dice el hombre y se va...

*MORALEJA: *
Nunca discutas con una mujer que lee. Sabe pensar, contesta rápido y es inteligente.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2010)

Una pregunta Pepe;

¿Tu mujer grita mucho cuando hace el amor?

Que si grita, si la escucho desde el bar.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2010)

¿Te has entereda de que Pepe a muerto?

*Muerto*?????    ¡¡¡¿¡*De que*!???

Por el alcohol...

*Pero si Pepe no bebia*!!.

Que no bebia !!!!....................le han incinerado y lleva 4 dias ardiendo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2010)

como se dice corrupto en chino ---chanchuyo--
como se dise corrupto en guarany --coimeare-- (con asento en la e)
suegra en ruso  --estorba--
aaa malos malos malos 
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

Para los Amantes de la Cocina.....



> Receta para Hacer BBS
> 
> UTENSILIOS E INGREDIENTES :
> * 1/4 oscuro
> ...



 
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Cierto día en la escuela, la maestra les pide a los alumnos que hagan un trabajo sobre cómo funcionan los distintos poderes de su país. Cuando llega a la casa, uno de los chicos le pregunta al papá cómo es eso de lo poderes, y el papá le contesta:-Mirá: Yo sería el gobierno, porque soy el que manda en la casa.
El nene anota.
-Tu mamá es la ley, porque es la que controla que todo se haga como se debe.
Sigue anotando el nene.
-Tu abuela es la prensa, porque está enterada de todo, la criada es el pueblo, porque es la que hace el trabajo duro, vos sos la juventud y tu hermanito menor es el futuro, la esperanza del mañana.Contento con su tarea resuelta, aunque sin haberla entendido del todo, el nene se va a dormir.
Se levanta a la noche para ir al baño y escucha unos ruidos en el cuarto de servicio. Se acerca y ve a su papá con la criada. Medio asustado corre al cuarto donde está la madre, que duerme a pata suelta.
Va entonces al de la abuela, que está mirando tele y en el de al lado escucha a su hermanito haciendo ruido porque se había hecho encima y su pañal estaba sucio.
Entonces comprende todo y lo anota en su cuaderno:
"El gobierno se c**e al pueblo mientras la ley está dormida, la prensa pierde tiempo en idioteces, la juventud está desorientada y la esperanza del mañana está hecha m***da"


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Jul 10, 2010)

Este esta mas bueno! XD


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Jul 10, 2010)

otro chilo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2010)

*Iban un Alemán, un Argentino, una señora mayor y una joven con un busto importante en un tren de esos que hay en Europa con compartimientos tipo camarotes de 4 asientos.
Estando los cuatro sentados en el camarote, el tren pasa por un túnel, se apagan las luces; en el medio del túnel se escucha un PLAF! y a la salida, cuando vuelve la luz, aparece el Alemán con los cinco dedos marcados en la cara.
El Alemán piensa: "El Argentino le quiso tocar un pecho a la señorita, esta se confundió y me pegó el cachetazo a mi".
La mujer mayor piensa: "El Alemán le quiso tocar un pecho a la señorita, ésta se ofendió y le pegó un cachetazo"
La joven piensa: "El Alemán me quiso tocar un pecho, se confundió y se lo tocó a la vieja, esta se ofendió y le pegó un cachetazo"
Y el Argentino piensa: "No veo la hora de pasar por otro túnel así le doy otro bife a este Alemán hijo de p... que nos dejaron afuera del mundial"*

*    *


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 11, 2010)

por aqui les dejo este dilema,


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2010)

lei en el periodico que un tipo se ahogo en una pileta de cervesa de la cuautemoc-moctesuma 
-pobre tipo...
-pobre?, si salio a orinar cinco veces


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 12, 2010)

cualquier coincidencia on la vida real....mmm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 13, 2010)

algo de Rius, sobre los refrescos y las sopas, esto en mi Mwxio lindo y querido es algo, que nos pone en que pensar, la realidad es dura pero ni modo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 13, 2010)

esto de las mujeres a volante de un automovil mmmm, en lo personal no tengo nada en contra de las damas.... pero esto esta cañon


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 13, 2010)

sin palabras


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *quino*....caloi.................sempe.........


Efectivamente, Quino es el que dibujó eso.

Y en la enumeración te falta otro enorme (quizá hasta más grande que los anteriores): El Negro Fontanarrosa. Una calidad de dibujo no tan alta como la de Quino, pero unos textos impecables.

​


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

esa linea ...si 
mas de una vez me meti en la libreria yenni de el abasto , por que mi mujer y mi nena se metian, sino .......ni entro.
y terminaba mirandome los libritos de dibujos de estos genios. 
obvio que de garron .....


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 15, 2010)

sin palabras


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 17, 2010)

esto es algo que puede pasar en cualquier parte del mundo


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 17, 2010)

que dizque es buen ejercicio, para el cuerpo y el alma


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## jorge morales (Jul 19, 2010)

algo para ejercitar el cerebro


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2010)

Estaba Jesús en el cielo, reunido con todos sus discípulos analizando la problemática de la droga en el mundo y como ésta destruía a muchas personas y familias. Pero como ellos nunca han probado, no sabían realmente lo que producía, de modo que Jesús decidió mandar a todos sus discípulos a distintas partes del mundo para que trajeran distintas clases de drogas y analizarlas...

Jesús pasó 5 días esperando hasta que por fin y por primera vez tocaron la puerta:
TOC TOC

Quién es??? - Pregunto Jesús

Soy Juan
Jesús abre la puerta rápidamente y le dice:
Qué trajiste Juan???
Cocaína de Colombia, maestro
Muy bien, pasa y déjalo ahí.

Al rato... TOC TOC TOC

Quién es??? - Pregunto Jesús

Soy Pedro
Jesús abre la puerta y le dice:
Qué trajiste Pedro???
Marihuana de Jamaica, maestro
Muy bien Pedro, pasa y déjalo ahí.

TOC TOC TOC

Quién es??? - Pregunto Jesús

Soy Mateo
Jesús abre la puerta y le dice:
Qué trajiste Mateo???
Crack de New York, maestro
Muy bien Mateo, pasa y déjalo ahí.

Y así sucesivamente iban llegando los discípulos y trajeron: Heroína, LCD, Anfetaminas, Hachis, Pasta, Base, etc., etc., solo faltaba un discípulo... en eso se oyó la puerta:
TOC TOC TOC

Quién es??? - Pregunto Jesús

Soy yo, Judas!!!
Jesús abre la puerta y le dice:
Qué trajiste Judas???
A la D.E.A. cabr*nes...!!! TODOS CONTRA LA PARED!!! Ese de barba es el jefe.


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 20, 2010)

este es uno cortico.....: el borracho llevaba tres dias ausente de la casa y en la mañana siguiente llama a su mujer quien esta BRAVISIMA y ofuscada, el borracho le pregunta a su mujer: mi amor, mi amor que vas a hacer de almuerzo hoy, a lo que la mujer responde llena de rabia: UNA OLLA DE MIERDA!!!!.... el borracho le contesta: mi amor haga solo media olla porque hoy tampoco voy a la casa!!!!!!!.........


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

Muy bueno jairo 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este es otro borracho que llama a un telefonillo de una casa y pregunta;
¿Señora , está su marido en casa?
La señora contesta; NO
Y el borracho le dice; pues baje a la calle a ver si soy yo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 20, 2010)

un borracho (de otra cantina) le grita a otro tipo en el lugar:
a tu madre me la enchufo!!
el cantinero piensa, or si ya se armo la choncha, pero no paa nada
el borracho se acerca a otro y le dice a tu hermana tambien me la atoro
el cantinero se comiensa a ponerr nervioso cundo el segundi tipo le dice al borracho:
ya vamonos cuñado ya esta muy borracho, y el primer tipo le secunda:si apa ya vamonos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 21, 2010)

no apto para cardiacos, aguassss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2010)

Éste me mata !


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 22, 2010)

sin palabras


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 22, 2010)

por que usar el cinturon de seguridad


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2010)

no se que tiene de gracioso coyotito. recordaba haberlo hecho, busque la imagen en mi pc y acatá


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

Me apunto (como tarado) jajajaj.. también le pensé mas o menos duro y lo mismo  105...


----------



## HADES (Ago 3, 2010)

Bueno he os aqui otro anormal digo! Normaljeeje:



saludos!

HADES

PD. Esta chido!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2010)

!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ¿ por que si elegis el idioma danes te lo hacen mas colorido ??????


 
 el Danish es distinto.



Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

en verdad muchachos.....
eso de andar mostrandola en publico .......

y como saben que uds. son los limitados y no que ese test simplemente no esta a vuestro  nivel???

diganme quien no conoce a un ingeniero que este dando clases en la facu o en la secundaria y que sacaria 180 ........pero ........trabaja de eso y debe arañar la heladera a fin de mes.

y ??????? 
quien no conoce la historia de un tano o un español que trabajando fundo una empresa de la p**a madre y hoy dia es una multinacional.

o ese con cara de gil, gestos de gil y que saca 20 en el test de mensa pero tiene una mina que lo pone ahi justito en el cielo, en la nube de el costadito.

que quieren que les diga , la vida es el unico test que sirve, lo demas son solo un grupito que gusta de presumir lo que tienen grande ........al cuete tenes grande una cosa y chiquita otras , siempre .


----------



## zxeth (Ago 3, 2010)

Miren estos videos de cacho buenaventura 






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC4Lxos-zVM&feature=related"]comp 2[/ame]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

Me hace reir lo "distraido" del Master de Buenaventura (así no llamamos a Cacho )

Ya que estamos con el matrimonio gay >>>

*SINAGOGA GAY*

*Un hombre judío se entera de que hay una sinagoga gay en San Francisco.
Se entusiasma mucho porque eso era justo lo que estaba buscando.*
*Va a la sinagoga donde con seguridad hay un cantor gay y un rabino gay y la mayoría de la congregación es gay.*
*Participa del servicio pero lo distrae terriblemente el apuesto joven que está sentado a su lado.
Finalmente cede a la tentación y apoya su mano en la rodilla del joven.*
*Inmediatamente, dos patovicas , con chaquetas de cuero negro le caen encima , lo levantan, lo sacan de la sinagoga a patadas en el cu_o y lo tiran por las escaleras a la calle.*
*El tipo todo magullado mientras llora desconsoladamente pregunta: 
¿Por qué han hecho esto?..... Yo creía que ésta era una sinagoga gay.... *

*¡ ¡ Lo es . . . , le responden ; pero nadie manosea a la esposa del Rabino ! ! *


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me hace reir lo "distraido" del Master de Buenaventura (así no llamamos a Cacho )


¿Me llamaban?

Ah... no, no era para mí, perdón 

Bueno, ya que pasé por acá, copio y pego un texto que me mandaron:


> *EL CUMPLEAÑOS DE MARTA​*
> Marta, una señora "muy mayor", le pide a su hija:
> - "Nena", (el nena tiene 62 años, calculen la edad de la mamá)
> - Si mamá, le dice la nena, ya sé ...
> ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 12, 2010)

este no es chiste pero como si lo fuera, ayer cae al local un tipo reclamando una garantia, (de hace dos meses) fnfarroneando y amedrentandome que era judicial y que no sabia con quien me estaba metiendo, y que no sabia quien era el, a lo que yo astutament ele respondi, y ustes sabe quien soy yo? despues de que puso seria cara le dije i que no le voy ha hacer nada e garantia y se fue sin chistan, despues la vendedora que habia escuchado la discucion me pregunta, pues tu quien eres? y yo le digo un pobre diablo y no paro de reirse en una hora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

Ummmm . . . Soy Presidente , Director , Consultor , Encargado , Jefe de Planta , Jefe de Mantenimiento , Jefe de Montaje , Personal Especializado , Operario de Luxe , Ayudante Jornalizado , Chofer , Telefonista , GPS , Mandadero , Che Pibe , Ordenanza , Portero y ni hablar de mi mismo como personal contratado por mi Empresa Unipersonal .

Ahora podés notar mi humildad al no decirte me llamaras Excelentísimo Sr. Presidente


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

Compañeros y amigos...

me di un Tour por moderación y vi un mensaje que me dio una idea... espero no haya competencia... y por fin llegare a ser como Bill-Gates....

Les muestro la versión 1.0



Pedidos 01-800-DESCORRECTORSMS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Compañeros y amigos...
> 
> me di un Tour por moderación y vi un mensaje que me dio una idea... espero no haya competencia... y por fin llegare a ser como Bill-Gates....
> 
> ...


 

Muy profesional tu intento, pero te faltan siiiiiiiiiiiiiiglos de entrenamiento, "por favor" no existe , a lo sumo porfis  o porfa.

Sigue adelante !


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

Lubeck, al pazo q ba la eduksion tu dekorretor ese no ba serbir p nada.
Todos bamos a saver eskrivir haci y lo ke ba a ser falta es 1 korrector.

Slu2

PS: _Por favor_ se escribe _xfa_


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2010)

Esto lo copié de una presentación powerpoint que me mandaron al 
correo. 

Lean lo mas rapido que puedan el texto azul hasta el final, sin fijarse 
en que este se ve algo extraño...

En difreetnes invesigtacinoes los cinefiticos inlgeses descbureiron, 
que es de pcoa impotrancia en que odern etsan las lertas en las 
palbaras, lo mas improtnate,es que la prirmea y ulimta lerta tieenn 
que esatr en su luagr. 

Lo den meido no es imoprtnate, aun asi pudees leer. Poruqe 
nosrotos lemeos las pablaras enetras y no lerta por lerta.


Y esto es más asombroso todavía:

C1ER70 214 D3 V3R4N0 3574B4 3N L4 PL4Y4 0853RV4N20 4 TR35 
CH1C45 8R1NC4N20 3N L4 4R3N4, 357484N 7R484J4N20 MUCH0 
C0N57RUY3N20 UN C4571LL0 23 4R3N4 C0N 70RR35, P45421Z05 
0CUL705 Y PU3N735. P3R0 CU4N20 357484N 4C484N20 D3 PRON7O 
V1N0 UN4 0L4 2357RUY3N20 7020, R32UC13N20 3L C4571LL0 4 UN 
M0N70N 23 4R3N4 Y 35PUM4, P3N53 9U3 235PU35 2E 74N70 
35FU3RZ0 L45 CH1C45 C0M3NZ4R14N 4 LL0R4R, P3R0 3N V3Z 23 
350, C0RR13R0N P0R L4 PL4Y4 R13N20 Y JU64N20 Y C0M3NZ4R0N 
4 C0N57RU1R 07R0 C4571LL0.

C0MPR3N21 3N7ONC35 9U3 H4814 4PR3N2120 UN4 6R4N L3CC10N: 
P454M05 MUCH0 713MP0 23 NU357R45 V1245 C0N57RUY3N20 
4L6UN4 C054, P3R0 CU4N20 M45 74R23 UN4 6R4N 0L4 LL364 4 
2357RU1R 7020 LO 9U3 H3MO5 H3CH0, 50L0 P3RM4N3C3 L4 
4M15742, 3L 4M0R, 3L C4R1Ñ0 Y L45 M4N05 23 49U3LL05 9U3 
50N C4P4C35 23 H4C3RN05 50NR31R Y NO V4C1L4N 3N 4YU24RNO5 
4 CON57RU1R 4C3P74N2O COMO UN1CO P46O 3L PR1V1L361O 23 
PO23R 4YU24R.

UNA PRUEBA MAS DE QUE EL CEREBRO HUMANO ES UNA VERDADERA 
MARAVILLA DE LA EVOLUCION. 
TU TIENES UNO, UTILIZALO SIEMPRE PARA CONSTRUIR.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

Increíble la mente humana... si señor...

había visto uno similar para un test de no se que enfermedad....

aca hay otro chistoso para jugar con la mente

http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/digital-art/31090-imagen-3d-solo-para-bizcos.html

y para los fans del Homero simpson...


----------



## palomo (Ago 13, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 37933


 
Desde que estas que estas figuras se pusieron de moda aqui por el años 90, nunca he logrado ver NADA,  solamente tonos, sombras y figuras repetitivas y no soy daltonico, mi vista es 20/20, hace años una novia me regalo una donde me mandaba un mensaje y yo de presumido diciendole que si lo vi, lo malo fue cuando me pregunto que decia y pss: ese dia hacia frio y sufri un poco, por eso las odio.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 14, 2010)

No me acordaba como se llaman...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estereograma

se hacen bizcos y se mantiene la mirada fija por unos momentos en lo que el cerebro lo enfoca supongo....

aqui vi uno que esta...... que me gusto mucho el del dragon...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Esto lo copié de una presentación powerpoint que me mandaron al
> correo.
> 
> Lean lo mas rapido que puedan el texto azul hasta el final, sin fijarse
> ...



Alejandro:
Mejor quitá este mensaje, por que si nó, van a venir los trogloditas del SMS y van a decir "*el que me manda los mensajes a moderación debe ser mermo, por que cualquier cerebro normal es capaz de leer y entender lo que escribo*"...y lo dijo ASHERAR


----------



## asherar (Ago 14, 2010)

No. No hay que ponerse vizco. De esa forma se enfoca en un punto situado entre la pantalla y los ojos. 
Lo que hay que hacer es tratar de enfocar la vista en un punto más allá de la pantalla. 
Eso requiere "abrir" las líneas de visual de ambos ojos. Por eso es difícil. 

Para hacerlo yo imagino que la pantalla de la pc es un hueco por el que se puede ver a través. 
Trato de enfocar la vista a unos 30 cm por atrás de la pantalla, hasta que la imagen "normal" se desenfoque del todo, y al cabo de unos 5-10 segundos empiezo a ver la figura en 3D.

Suerte


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2010)

antes podia ver esas figuras, ahora por mas que lo intento no veo nada.


ale, eso de buscar el punto focal a 30cm por detras me sale solito cuando estoy con la vista cansada, pero en este caso no veo mas que un manchon de colores jaja


saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 15, 2010)

Abuela, Abuela, ¿no habras visto un tripi (LSD) que tenia guardado encima de la mesa de mi habitación?

-No cariño no lo he visto...........¿y tu has visto el dragón que está en la cocina?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Y esto es más asombroso todavía:
> 
> C1ER70 214 D3 V3R4N0 3574B4 3N L4 PL4Y4 0853RV4N20 4 TR35
> CH1C45 8R1NC4N20 3N L4 4R3N4, 357484N 7R484J4N20 MUCH0
> ...



Me recuerda algo...


----------



## tatajara (Ago 16, 2010)

Va un gallego a una ferretería y le dice dame un foco y el dueño de la ferretería dice de cuantos whats y el gallego contesta no se por que yo lo wa a prende y lo wa a apaga muchas beses 
jajjajaja
saludos tatajara


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 17, 2010)

sin palabras


----------



## lubeck (Ago 17, 2010)

y que decir de los infractores


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2010)

perdonb por la tardanza muchachachos, problemas de internet en casa.


el tema del lamborghini de los italianos, hace algun tiempo vi las fotos de un accidente que tuvo ese patrullero, choco de frente a un auto(camionetita en verdad, era tipo la isuzu feroza), y este se le monto sobre el capot del lamborghini, quedando bastaaante destruido. no recuerdo donde lei la noticia como para poner el link

ahora si entendieron, mal pensados....jaja


saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 30, 2010)

Los Increíbles Avances en la Tecnología Computacional....

MAC IBM Obsoletas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2010)

*Test de alcoholemia mejor noooooooo  !*

*EL MEJOR BAR GALLEGO* 

*Un Estadounidense, un Inglés y un Gallego están en un bar en París.* *De repente el Inglés dice:* *-Que bien se pasa en este bar, pero yo conozco un pub en Londres que se llama "Andrew's Pub" donde tomas tu primera cerveza, tomas tu segunda, tomas la tercera cerveza y Andrew te regala la cuarta!* *El Americano dice:* *- Yo conozco un lugar mucho mejor en Nueva York que se llama "John's Bar" donde tomas tu primera cerveza, tomas la segunda y John te regala la tercera, la cuarta y la quinta!* *El Gallego dice:* *- Ostia joer!!!!, pero vosotros. no habeis visto nada comparado con el lugar que hay en Galicia y que es Mucho, Mucho, Mucho mejor, se llama "La Bodega de Manolo", donde te pagan la primera cerveza, te pagan la segunda, te pagan la tercera, te pagan la cuarta, la quinta y hasta puedes ir al segundo piso y tener sexo gratis como loco!!!* *El yankee y el inglés se miran y dicen:* *- Que increíble es ese sitio, es para no creerlo, ¿realmente te pasó?* *El gallego contesta: * 
*- Bueno, a mí no, pero a mi hermana siiiiiiiiiii   *


----------



## jose antonio a (Sep 10, 2010)

buenas voy a contar un chiste que no tiene que ver en la electronica.
pero me gusta.

dice que entra uno a una farmacia, y le dice al farmaceutico.
-perdone, queria colgate-
y le responde.
- Y YO MATARTE Y ESCUPIRTE-
- nooo, colgate de los dientes-
y le dice:
-Y YO DE LOS HUEVOS, HIJO Piiiiiiiiiiiii-.


----------



## jose antonio a (Sep 10, 2010)

chaval pa vernos matao

guauuu.LEONSK gracias te lo agradezco, es que soy nuevo y no sabia nada.
te voy a contar otro chiste:
dice que entra uno a un bar, y le dice al camarero.
-perdone me podria poner una cerveza-
el camarero dice:
-esperese que termine de atender a los demás-
el hombre se queda mirando, por que no habia nadie mas, solo el y el camarero.
pero bueno, se espera un poco.
a los 10min le vuelve a decir:
me va a poner la birra o no?
respuesta:
-pero que no ve que no doy abasto esperese-
10 min despues.
-oye o me la pones o me voy-
-j-d-r, que no puedo que me llevan loco, pa riba y pa bajo, esperese-
el hombre ya cansado, coge un cenizero y se lo tira a la cabeza,
pammmmm.
el camarero mosqueo se gira, y le dice tu eres tonto, o cuando naciste te televisaron el parto-.
y el responde.
-eieieieieieie, tranqui. con tantos que hay aqui, e tenio que ser yo. 

gracias por tu atencion 
un saludo

SERIA ALGUIEN TAN AMABLE DE ESPLICARME QUE ES UN MODERADOR,
ES QUE ESTOY EMPEZANDOME A ASUSTAR LECHESSSS


----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2010)

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAJAJjajajaajajajajaaj






Tiene rato que lo pasan por cable!!! Me río como si fuese la primera vez...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

jose antonio a dijo:


> SERIA ALGUIEN TAN AMABLE DE ESPLICARME QUE ES UN MODERADOR, ES QUE ESTOY EMPEZANDOME A ASUSTAR LECHESSSS


Acá podés ver a todos los que somos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/moderadores-foro/


Saludos


----------



## malesi (Sep 16, 2010)

Este es muy bueno, y usb.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2010)

acqa les pongo un video que encontre en youtube y me recordo al lso fanaticos de l foro que estan hoy dia enloquecidos con los leds.

es una linternita casera


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2010)

Yo insisto que el fútbol es un deporte de hombres !!! 
Cada vez me convenzo más ...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 24, 2010)

10 razones por que no deberias usar linux





1. En las reuniones matinales entorno a la máquina de café se habla de los últimos virus sufridos por todo el mundo, menos usted, y se siente por ello marginado. 

2. La ausencia de estrés y de situaciones enfurecedoras delante de su computadora le está convirtiendo en una blanda, plácida y sebosa bola de grasa, mientras que sus compañeros se mantienen tensos y alerta todo el día, estallando en un torbellino irascible a la menor ocasión. Usted envidia su combatividad. 

3. Al no tener que recordar números de serie, claves, keywords, códigos de registro y períodos de evaluación, su memoria se está deteriorando preocupantemente. Sus compañeros, en cambio, recuerdan cientos de útiles y vitales códigos de registro, los cuales intercambian placenteramente, sin que usted pueda participar de su gozo. 

4. La falta de impactantes pantallazos azules está atrofiando el pigmento azul de su retina, por lo que su oculista le ha recomendado que mire fijamente durante varias horas al día al logotipo de IBM. Sus compañeros, en cambio, han hiperdesarrollado su pigmento azul y pueden, de hecho, ver en la oscuridad. 

5. En caso de una invasión de seres extraterrestres ultraviolentos (como sucede a menudo) , no podrá, tal como ocurre en “Independence Day”, instalar Outlook en la nave principal de los invasores y de este modo destruir su civilización. 

6. Al ser usted usuario de Linux no tiene ninguna excusa para reiniciar su computadora docenas de veces al día, y observa con envidia como sus compañeros conversan amigablemente en los pasillos durante sus placenteros reinicios, mientras usted se ve obligado -injustamente- a ser productivo todo el tiempo. 

7. El dinero que los demás emplean tan provechosamente en licencias, soportes, períodos de renovación y derechos de utilización, usted lo malgasta en ir al cine, en cenas, y en alcohol, lo cual está deteriorando su salud enormemente. 

8. Al no ser usted usuario de Windows, ningún amigo le llama para que emplee toda una tarde del fin de semana en reinstalar su computadora, de modo que se aburre mortalmente mientras sus compañeros disfrutan agradablemente de sus relaciones sociales. Sera usted un marginado ya que pasara todas las tardes en su casa tumbado en el sofá sin nada que hacer. 

9. Se ve obligado a leer todos los correos que le envía su jefe, sin tener acceso al derecho universal de uso de la utilísima frase ‘El Outlook no me deja abrirlo’, que sus compañeros tanto disfrutan, si no que tendrá que leer todas esas patochadas. 

10. El botón de reset de su computadora está acumulando alarmantes cantidades de suciedad. ¿No querrá molestarse en limpiarlo verdad?

Y otras 10 para usarlo:

1 - Si usas Linux no tendrás que reiniciar tu compu cada vez que instales un dispositivo, programa, actualización o similares. Notarás la ausencia de esos puntos muertos porque te perderás la oportunidad de hacer otra cosa que no sea utilizar la computadora. 
- (Yo me rasco la nariz mientras eso pasa) 

2 - No volverás a ver el mensaje “Se recomienda cerrar todas las aplicaciones antes de continuar” ya que en Linux no es necesario, ¿qué seguridad nos aporta esto?. 
-Cierto muy cierto 

3 - No es necesario actualizar (normalmente tampoco instalar) periódicamente el antiVirus o antiSpyware. Lamentablemente, tendrás que buscar otra forma de gastar el dinero. Y si el antivirus es pirata ya no podrás alardear ante nadie de que has pirateado la última versión de tu antivirus favorito. 

4 - Ya no podrás gastar indecentes cantidades de dinero en programas. Y tampoco podrás piratearlos. Linux viene con muchas, muchísimas aplicaciones para hacer casi cualquier cosa que puedas imaginar. No verás mucho software para Linux en las tiendas porque seguramente viene ya en tus CD de instalación o lo puedes descargar libremente de Internet. 
- me lleva la &%&!! y ahora?? 

5 - Dejaras de buscar “Acuerdo de licencia para el usuario final” o claves para instalar los programas. Simplemente no existen. Esto provocará que no tengas que descargar parches de páginas de dudosa fiabilidad, lo que conlleva que tu sistema no estará en peligro a cada instante. 
- Ese es mi hobby! 

6 - Autoconfiguración. Si hay driver para tu memoria USB, disco externo, o impresora simplemente enchúfalo y empezará a funcionar. Olvídate de buscar la última version de driver, reiniciar y todo eso. Con lo bien que se lo pasa uno instalando los CDs de los drivers e instalando el pesado software que les acompaña. 
- Así es!! 

7 - Olvidate de tu “PC Doctor” favorito. Instalar 40000 aplicaciones no ralentiza el sistema, ni unas librerias corrompen las de otro programa que acabas de instalar. Tambien puedes desinstalar una aplicacion estando seguro de que no vas a romper otra aplicación de depende de no-se-que-otra libreria. 
- No!! y ahora que hago con tantos programitas de esos  

8 - Defragmentación de disco. Simplemente no es necesario. ¿Y ahora en qué pierdo yo el tiempo? 
- Yo solía ir con mis amigos al cine..... 

9 - En el menú de inicio encontraras las aplicaciones que instalas clasificadas de forma lógica en categorias, no todas en un enorme menú con flechitas para examinar. Esto provocará que encuentres rapidamente lo que buscas y que tengas siempre todo a mano. 
- Pero despues de 3 meses ya te acostumbras .... 

10 - Tu ordenador es tuyo. Nadie te va a obligar a pagar para que actualices a una nueva version de tu reproductor de música. Nadie va a obligarte a que te conectes a sus servidores para verificar todo tu software y ninguna información sera enviada a ningun servidor de ninguna gran (enorme) compañia. ¿Dónde está la gracia? Que antigüo parece Linux. 




Las 20 cosas peores de Windows 

Y que conste que solo son las 20 "más piores" Según la revista PC world estas son unas de las razones por las que Micro$oft es lo que es XD 
1.Los controles ActiveX. 
2.El Registro de Windows. 
3.Internet Explorer 6. 
4.Mensajes de notificación. 
5.Servicio de mensajería. 
6.Windows Update. 
7.User Access Control (UAC) 
8.Finalizar tarea. 
9.Windows Genuine Advantage. 
10.Windows 95 USB. 
11.Explorador de Windows. 
12.The Microsoft Network. 
13.La búsqueda en Windows XP. 
14.Active Desktop. 
15.Windows Aero Glass. 
16.MS Paint. 
17.Apagar equipo. 
18.WebTV sobre Windows. 
19.Windows Movie Maker. 
20.DriveSpace. 
¡Pero si luego luego se ve que es pura envidia! ¡Windows debería ser la 8va. maravilla del mundo! ¡Uno es el que no entiende tanta sabiduría! Y bien podría tener una larga charla con mis amigos poniendo más cosas en esta lista, en fin.... 




¿Sabías que si reproduces el CD de Windows XP al reves se escuchan mensajes satánicos? 
Eso no es nada. Si no le das la vuelta, instala Windows XP. 

Luego de usar 10 años windows me di cuenta de esto y eso no es todo mis amigos tienen peores cosas para contar

Fuente:http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1838815/10-Razones-para-usar-Linux.html

Saludos. 

P.D: vi esto y me estuve riendo por horas, así que lo subí.


----------



## mauro141516 (Sep 24, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> 10 razones por que no deberias usar linux
> 
> 1. En las reuniones matinales...
> 
> ...



Lo peor fue cuando te pusiste colorado   por eso yo elegi se libre; se linux!!!!
(50 Mb descargados a 40 Kb/s!!!!)


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bill Gates (Microsoft), Richard Stallman (Linux) y Steve Jobs (Apple) se encuentran en el baño.

Bill Gates acaba primero y a la hora de lavarse las manos lo hace a conciencia, con mucho jabón y agua, para secarse usa un montón de toallitas de papel y dice: – Los de Microsoft, lo que hacemos lo hacemos bien.

Richard Stallman también se lava a conciencia, pero utiliza muy poca agua y muy poco jabón, para secarse utiliza una esquinita de una toallita de papel, cuando acaba dice: – Los de Linux además de hacerlo bien, lo optimizamos al máximo.

Steve Jobs, sin lavarse, mira a los otros y dice: – Los de Apple no nos meamos en las manos…


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> tantas alabanzas a linux y despues leo por todos lados que tal programa no la tienen-consiguen-anda en linux, o no pueden usar programas o funciones de tal site blabla, por ahora, me quedo con mi win


Yo tambien, el W7 anda de 10  claro, es legal 

Aunque en todo caso y/o tareá sea cual sea el SO que usemos, siempre debemos tomar en cuenta este diagrama de flujo...

​ 
​ 

​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2010)

*HUMOR*

*------------------------------------------*
_Un señor después de 2 días de rumba llama a su mujer: __
__-¿.Amor que vas a cocinar..?_
_Ella molesta le dice:_
_-¡ Una Olla de M…da.!_
Y él le responde: 
_-¡¡ Prepara media, porque hoy tampoco voy a casa..!!_ 
_
_-------------------------------------------------------- 
Una mujer celosa le pregunta a su marido: 
_-"¿Con cuántas mujeres has dormido ?" _
El le responde: 
_- " ¡ contigo nada más !, porque con las otras no me da sueño"._ 
------------------------------------------------------ 

Una mujer le dice al marido: 
_- ¡ Papi tienes la barriga como árbol de cementerio! _
_- ¿Y cómo es eso? _
_- Bueno, dándole sombra a un muerto._ 
_-------------------------------------------------------_ 
_
_ Pasa una parejita por una joyería: 
_- Mi amor, ¿me puedes comprar un collar?_ 
_- ¿Y eso?... ¿Ya te cansaste de andar suelta? __
_ 

----------------------------------------------------- 

Un tipo llega a su casa y encuentra a su mujer haciendo el amor con su amigo, saca la escopeta y lo mata y la mujer le dice: 
-       ¡ Sigue así que te vas a quedar sin amigos !
 
 
------------------------------------------------------  
-Dos niños de 8 años conversan en el parque. Un niño le pregunta al otro: 
-¿Qué vas a pedirle al Niño Jesús este año? 
-Yo voy a pedirle una bicicleta ¿y tú? 
-Yo voy a pedirle un Támpax. 

-¿Un Támpax? ¿Y qué es un támpax? 
-No lo sé, pero en la televisión dicen que puedes ir a la playa todos los días, correr en bicicleta y a caballo, bailar, ir a la discoteca y hacer todo lo que quieras, y sin que nadie se dé cuenta, ¿qué bueno no? 

*- Una pareja subiendo a un auto:*
_*- Mi amor, ¿viste lo tierno y cariñoso qué es el nuevo vecino con su esposa? Viste  ¿cómo la besa y acaricia? ¿Por qué tú no haces lo mismo? *_
_*- ¡¡ Ayy mi-hija, porque yo casi no conozco a esa señora!!*__
_*  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Una cucaracha bailaba muy frenéticamente y otra se la queda mirando y le pregunta: 
_- ¿¿ Es salsa o Reggeton?? __
- No amiga corre que es Baygón..__
_ 
 - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Un borracho orina en la calle, y una mujer lo ve y le dice:*
_*-¡ Qué bestia, Qué monstruo, Qué animal..! *_
*Y El hombre le contesta: *
_*- Pero venga, tóquelo,.... es mansito.*_ 
*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *

*Un borracho tropieza con un Militar y dice: *
_*- Disculpe mi Sargento. *__
*- ¿ Cómo que Sargento?, ¿no ve las Estrellas? *
*- Bueno disculpa mi Cielo.*
_ 
*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *

_*- Dr. quiero algo que ponga a mi marido como un toro. *_
*El Dr. Dice: *
_*- ¡¡¡ Bueno, quítese el calzón que vamos a empezar poniéndole los cuernos!!! *_
_*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*_


----------



## asherar (Sep 29, 2010)

No se si ya lo he contado, pero ahí va: 

Un borracho viene tambaleándose por la calle, y se cruza con una mujer muy pero muy fea. 
Entonces, al pasar a su lado le dice: 
- ¡Qué horrible mujer !
La mujer le contesta: 
- Cállese, BORRACHO !!!
El le replica: 
- Sí, pero a mí, para mañana se me pasa ...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 30, 2010)

De que están hechos los bizcos: de trióxido de antimonio (Sb2O3)


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 30, 2010)

cual es el mayor castigo de la bigamia?




















tener dos suegras!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2010)

Confidencialidad.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 30, 2010)

Llega Felipe Calderón (presidente de Mexico) a cambiar un cheque a una Sucursal de Banco.

-"Buenos Días Señorita, ¿podría hacerme el favor de cambiarme  este cheque? 
-"Con mucho gusto Señor, ¿me permite su identificación?" 
-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero soy Felipe Calderón,  Presidente de México." 
-"Sí Señor, pero tengo Auditoría y ya sabe como son, y me debe mostrar una identificación, por ejemplo su credencial para votar con fotografía." 
-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero pregúntele a quien  quiera, soy Felipe Calderón, por favor...!!" 
-"Lo siento, Señor, pero son reglas del banco. Me debe usted  enseñar su identificación." 
-"Pues no traigo Señorita y me urge cambiar este cheque." 
-"Mire Señor, lo que podemos hacer es lo siguiente: el otro día vino Jorge Campos y tenía el mismo problema, no traía identificación y  para probar que era él, sacaron un balón, le tiraron unos pénaltis y los paró, y así comprobó que él era en verdad Jorge Campos. También vino Julio César Chávez y no traía su credencial  de elector, entonces se echó unos rounds con los cajeros y se madreó a dos  y así comprobó que el era en realidad J.C. Chávez. Entonces Usted puede hacer lo mismo... Haga algo para probar que es usted el Presidente de México" 

Calderon se queda pensando…y pensando…y pensando durante un buen rato y dice... 

-"Mmmmh, Señorita, la verdad es que estoy nervioso y nada más se me ocurren puras pendejadas." 
-"¿Billetes grandes o chicos, Señor Presidente ????"


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola.

Vaya día.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Es en .PPS y está comprimido en .zip


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2010)

Tengo un problema grande y necesito que alguien me explique el circuito este... Lo quiero armar, pero no sé cómo: ¿Me hacen un PCB? ¿O me conviene montarlo Manhattan?







Fuente: http://www.xkcd.com/730/


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola.

Superhéroes.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo es PPS, está en el archivo .zip


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

hola, ya habia cerrado por hoy pero me puse a lller esto qie merece la pena.
alguno es chiste y otro es realidad para meditar..y 


*Pasan los años, nos vamos poniendo tecnos*
Les ha pasado alguna vez ?, que miran a otra persona de su misma edad y piensan "yo no puedo parecer tan vieja".

Mi nombre es Alicia y estaba sentada en la sala de espera del dentista para mi primera consulta con él. En la pared estaba colgado su diploma, con su nombre completo.

De repente, recordé a un muchacho alto, buen mozo, pelo negro, que tenía el mismo nombre, y que estaba en mi clase del secundario, como 30 años atrás. ¿Podría ser el mismo chico del cual yo estaba secretamente enamorada? 
Después de verlo en el consultorio, rápidamente deseché esos pensamientos. Era un hombre pelado, canoso, gordo, y su cara estaba llena de arrugas, y lucía muy viejo como para haber sido mi compañero de clase.

Despúes que examinó mis dientes, le pregunté si había asistido al Secundario Issac Newton.

- ¡¡¡Sí!!! ..... Sí!!!

Sonrió con orgullo y entonces le pregunté:

- ¿Cuando te graduaste?

- En 1975. ¿Por qué me lo preguntas?

- ¡Vos estabas en mi clase!

El me miró detenidamente ... Y ENTONCES ... ESE FEO, CALVO, ARRUGADO, GORDO, CANOSO, DECREPITO, ME PREGUNTO:

- ¿PROFESORA DE QUE ERAS?

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Temor o respeto?*

Una pareja fue entrevistada en un programa de televisión porque estaban casados desde hacía 50 años y nunca se habían peleado. El periodista, lleno de curiosidad, pregunta a la mujer: 

- Pero ustedes, ¿nunca han discutido? 
- No -, respondió la mujer 

- ¿Y cómo es eso?
- Cuando nos casamos mi marido tenía una burra que apreciaba muchísimo. Era la criatura que él más quería en la vida. El día de nuestra boda fuimos de luna de miel en nuestro carro, tirado por la burra. 
En el camino hacia nuestro destino la burra se empacó. Mi marido le dijo con voz firme: 
- Uno. 

A mitad de nuestro destino la burra volvió a empacarse. Mi marido la miró y dijo:
- Dos. 

Al llegar a nuestro destino nuevamente se empacó y no se movía, y mi marido bajó y le dijo:
- Tres!!. 

Acto seguido sacó su pistola y le pegó cinco tiros. Yo, totalmente sorprendida, le recriminé: 
- ¡Asesino!, ¿por qué has matado a la burra?

Mi marido me miró fijamente y me dijo: 
- ¡Uno!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## taquion (Oct 14, 2010)

Mi marido me miró fijamente y me dijo:
    - ¡Uno!
A eso llamo psicologia matematica JA!JA!JA!JA!  BUENISIMO


----------



## plastikman (Oct 14, 2010)

Ahi va un breviario cultural mexicano a raiz de este milagro tan conmovedor sucedido con los mineros de Chile.  Cabe mencionar que es con todo respeto y sin querer faltar a las buenas costumbres.

¿ QUE PASARIA SI LOS MINEROS HUBIERAN SIDO MEXICANOS ?
 


Ya estuvieran MUERTOS y la Mina seguiria Trabajando como si nada hubiera pasado. 
ya hubieran rayado la capsula con la frase “puto el ultimo” 
Ya habria playeras de "mi papa estuvo en una mina y lo unico que me trajo fue esta pinche piedra" 
saldrian mas gorditos y panzones gracias a la dieta a base de tacos y burritos 
habrían dejado al "jonnidosmujeres para el final...pa mantener el rating de las televisoras...o no 
ya hubieran salido camisetas: "mi papa/esposo estuvo en 1mina 3meses y lo unico q trajo fue sta pinche playera" 
si no pudieron con una niña debajo de la cama, menos con unos mineros ccp 
Tecate ya tendría la frase de: Por los que no tomaron "Sol" durante 70 días 
ya existiria una aplicacion en facebook para saber "que minero eres" 
Algun partido político nombraría candidato para diputado a unos de los mineros rescatados (dado el raiting) 
ya hubieran sacado la cumbia del minero 
en el oxxo te dirian: desea redondear sus centavos para el rescate minero? 
ya habría un comercial diciendo:Manda MINERO al 211 y bájate el juego Mineros y rescata a tu favorito 
se quedarian adentro por miedo a la inseguridad 
hubieran vendido el DVD pirata con el rescat de los 33 mineros, cuando iban bajando por el 1ro. 
sacaban al infiel por otro lado para distraer a los medios y tvnotas le pagaba la exclusiva 
la transmision del evento habria sido pago por evento solo por sky 
seguro que se los peleaban las televisoras para presentarlos en Décadas o la NACAdemia... 
Tecate tendria un comercial "por los que gustan tomarlas hasta el fondo" 
estarian muertos como en pasta de conchos asi de facil!!! 
ya estarian haciendo un capitulo de la Rosa de Guadalupe 
Laura Bozzo invitaría al minero infiel a su programa. Qué pase la amaaaanteeee... 
Esto jamas hubiera pasado con  Lopez Obrador 
dirían que todo éste show es una nube de humo para tapar los verdaderos problemas del país. Epico¡¡ 
Jamas hubieran sido sepultados ya que estarian en HUELGA 
los que narrarian el rescate serian Laura Bozzo, Adal Ramones, Alan Tacher y Carmen Salinas 
Ya habría Playeras de:Mi papa estuvo 2meses en la mina y lo unico qu me trajo fue una pinche piedra 
Ya estaría twitteando PAULINA RUBIO "Qué bueno que encontraron a los alpinistas" 
La capsula Fenix tendría el logotipo de Telmex, Maseca, Televisa, TV Azteca, Banamex y Leche Lala 
la esposa del #21 saldria en cosas de la vida. Mi marido minero tiene otra mujer! 
habría vendedores ambulantes arriba... lleve la playera llevela.. el casco, el casco la linterna llevelaaa. 
Ya tendriamos un reality show de marca al 01800 si quieres que rescane a Pepe, no lo dejes morir. 
Y el ultimo en salir en estos momentos es... Ah Cabrón!! Jefe Diego !! ¿¿ Que hace usted ahi?? 
la capsula ya diria...puto el que lo lea 
algún grupero gatete ya hubiera hecho un corrido que se llamara: "El Minero 21" 
Ya estaria en la radio “El corrido del minero” 
ya estarían vendiendo en el campamento elotes, tamales, café, atole!! 
Peña Nieto diria que no hay nadie en la mina y al final los encontrarian “escondidos” abajo de su cama 
A la salida del primer minero, habriamos ido, al Angel de la Independencia y el GDF hubiera puesto pantallas 
Los seguidores de lopez obrador ya estarian Gritando “Piedra por Piedra Minero por Minero”


----------



## koreano656 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aqui un par de imagenes que me resultaron graciosas...


http://img2.socwall.com/Games/General/200822062814-8511.jpg


http://www.threadless.com/submission/269479/Let_the_Game_Continue


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 22, 2010)

todos tenemos una primera vez


----------



## Jessy (Oct 27, 2010)

No se lo tomen personal y diviertanse ^^ (Espero no terminar en moderacion O.O!)

LOS HOMBRES PUEDEN SER COMO :



COMO EL CAFE.... 
Son ricos, calientes...  y si tienes suerte, te mantienen despierta toda la noche. 

COMO EL CHOCOLATE... 
Dulces, suaves... y generalmente se van directo a tus caderas... 

COMO LAS HIELERAS...
Llénalos de cerveza... y te lo podrás llevar a donde tu quieras...!

COMO LOS HOROSCOPOS... 
Siempre te dicen qué hacer y generalmente están equivocados. 

COMO EL RIMEL... 
Se corren a la primera lágrima. 

COMO LAS MINIFALDAS... 
Si no tienes cuidado...se te suben por las piernas. 

COMO LOS LUGARES PARA ESTACIONARSE.... 
Los buenos ya están ocupados, y los que se quedan
son minusválidos o demasiado pequeños... 

COMO EL CLIMA... 
Nada se puede hacer para cambiarlo. 

COMO TORMENTAS DE NIEVE... 
Nunca se sabe cuando vienen, 
cuántos centímetros tendrán... 
ni cuánto pueden durar..!

COMO EL CEMENTO... 
Después de esparcidos...
tardan un rato en ponerse duros...! 

COMO AUTOS USADOS...
Fáciles de obtener, baratos... y nada confiables. 

COMO LAS PIZZAS... 
Llamas por teléfono... 
y en media hora están calientes en tu puerta. 

COMO LAS VACACIONES... 
Nunca son lo suficientemente largas... !


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> No se lo tomen personal y diviertanse ^^ (Espero no terminar en moderacion O.O!)
> 
> LOS HOMBRES PUEDEN SER COMO :
> 
> ...


 
si, como el cafe:
muy facil  de calentar 



Jessy dijo:


> No se lo tomen personal y diviertanse ^^ (Espero no terminar en moderacion O.O!)
> 
> LOS HOMBRES PUEDEN SER COMO :
> 
> ...


nopi señorita.
uno no deja el coche estacionado por siempre , hay que prestar atencion siempre hay buenos libres, a veces libres libres y a veces solo de a ratos.
es como el estacionamiento: hay que saber buscar  y no quejarse.



Jessy dijo:


> COMO EL CLIMA...
> Nada se puede hacer para cambiarlo.
> 
> ... !


muy cierto pero :
noo.esta no me vas a decir que es exclusiva de los hombres .....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola.

Nada personal.

ZORRO = Héroe justiciero. 
ZORRA = P…ta. 

PERRO = Mejor amigo del hombre. 
PERRA = P…ta. 

AVENTURERO = Osado, valiente, arriesgado. 
AVENTURERA = P…ta. 

CUALQUIER = Fulano, Mengano, Zutano. 
CUALQUIERA = P…ta. 

CALLEJERO = De la calle, urbano. 
CALLEJERA = P…ta. 

HOMBREZUELO = Hombrecillo, mínimo, pequeño. 
MUJERZUELA = P…ta. 

HOMBRE PÚBLICO = Personaje prominente. Funcionario público. 
MUJER PÚBLICA = P…ta. 

HOMBRE DE LA VIDA = Hombre de gran experiencia. 
MUJER DE LA VIDA = P…ta. 

PUTO = Homosexual. 
PUTA = P…ta. 

HEROE = Ídolo. 
HEROÍNA = Droga. 

ATREVIDO = Osado, valiente. 
ATREVIDA = Insolente, mal educada. 

SOLTERO = Codiciado, inteligente, hábil. 
SOLTERA = Quedada, lenta, ya se le fue el tren. 

SUEGRO = Padre político. 
SUEGRA = Bruja, metiche, etc. 

MACHISTA = Hombre macho. 
FEMINISTA = Lesbiana. 

DON JUAN = Hombre en todo su sentido. 
DOÑA JUANA = La mujer de la limpieza

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2010)

> PERRO = Mejor amigo del hombre.
> PERRA = P…ta.


segun  yo  
perra = maldita ,mala mala muy mala 
perra = humano hembra muy  bonita 
asi que  jessy si alguien te dice 
''sos una perra'' en argentino significa que estas muy buena


----------



## Jessy (Oct 27, 2010)

nadie me ha dicho eso pero.. solo conosco a pocos del foro que son de argentina ^^u... para no empezar con el tema de chistes feministas y machistas les dejo este ^^

Gracias por llamar al Instituto de Salud Mental, la compañía más sana para sus momentos de mayor locura.

1. Si usted es obsesivo-compulsivo, pulse repetidamente el número 1.

2. Si usted es co-dependiente, pídale a alguien que pulse el número 2 por usted.

3.Si usted tiene múltiples personalidades, pulse el 3, 4, 5 y 6.

4. Si usted es paranoico, nosotros ya sabemos quien es usted, sabemos lo que hace y sabemos lo que quiere, de modo que espere en línea mientras rastreamos su llamada.

5. Si usted sufre de alucinaciones, pulse el 7 en ese teléfono gigante de colores que ud ve a su derecha.

6. Si usted es esquizofrénico, escuche cuidadosamente y una pequeña voz interior le indicara que numero pulsar.

7.Si usted es depresivo, no importa que número marque. Nada conseguirá sacarlo de su lamentable situación.

8.Si usted sufre de indecisión, deje su mensaje después de...escuchar el tono... o antes del tono.... o después del tono... o durante el tono...En todo caso, espere el tono.

9.Si tiene la autoestima baja, por favor, cuelgue. Todos nuestros operadores están atendiendo a personas más importantes que usted.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2010)

jessy :
justo se me colgo la compu y no pude terminar:

estan buenisimas las comparaciones.

elaficionado:
buenisima ...me mataste de risa.....

jessy de nuevo ..........se esta poniendo bueno....


----------



## Jessy (Oct 27, 2010)

Uhmmm la verdad no se... pero dejo chistes graficos ^^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Averiguen quien era Lilith  


Ver el archivo adjunto 41889


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola.

Nada personal nuevamente.

¡¡¡EXPLICALE AL GORILA!!!​ 
Una pareja está en el zoológico y pasan por la jaula del gorila macho.​ 
'Rafael' -dice la mujer- ¿Sabes que los gorilas son los animales mas parecidos al ser humano en cuanto a su comportamiento?​ 
Observa le voy a enseñar un seno, aprovechando que no hay gente, y seguro que se va a excitar al igual que un hombre.​ 
Antonia le muestra un seno y el gorila se empieza a excitar y comienza a mover las barras de la jaula.​ 
'¿Ves?' -dice la mujer- ahora me doy cuenta por que eres así, los hombres no pueden controlar sus instintos animales al igual que el gorila.​ 
Rafael le dice: Ahora muéstrale los dos, a ver que pasa. La mujer le muestra los dos senos y el gorila se excita aun más y se desespera por salir. Rafael le dice: - ¡Es increíble como reacciona el gorila, ahora súbete la falda y muéstrale a ver qué pasa! - La mujer se sube la falda y le muestra el trasero, a lo que el gorila completamente excitado rompe las barras de la jaula, agarra a la mujer y empieza quitarle la ropa y desnudarla.​ 
'Rafael, ¿Qué hago? ¡Ayúdame!​ 
Y Rafael le dice: - Ahora, explícale al gorila...​ 
Qué no tienes ganas 
Qué te duele la cabeza 
Qué estas cansada 
Qué es muy tarde 
Qué te considere 
Qué estas inflamada
*Qué tienes el período*​ 
*Qué tienes mucho sueño *
*Qué sólo quieres un abrazo *
*Qué hoy estás muy tensa *
*Qué tienes que levantarte temprano *
*Qué se te daña el peinado* 
*¡QUIERO VER SI EL GORILA ENTIENDE...!*​ 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Imagino que sólo los casados entienden esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

*Una gallega entra a una farmacia en Madrid y pide un frasco grande de Masasiduidad.
La farmacéutica la mira y le dice:
-'Oiga... en mis 30 años de experiencia en esta profesión, nunca he oído de ese producto. ¿Es algún tipo de perfume nuevo?'
A lo que la gallega contesta:
-'¡Yo no sé!....
El ginecólogo me dijo que me lavara el traste con *Masasiduidad*.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2010)

jajaja buenisimo dosme 
ya que entramos en chistes de gallegos ay va uno
--olle paca no as cambiado al niño 
--es que el pañal dice bien claro.hasta 5 kilos ,,,,


----------



## zxeth (Oct 27, 2010)

Estaban paco y marcela en la cama, en una de esas marcela le dice a paco
Paco te esterilizaste no?
Y paco se levanta de la cama y a los 10 minutos se escucha un grito muuy profundo
Al instante llega paco sin pantalones ni calzoncillos llorando y marcela le pregunta
Que te paso paco?
y paco le responde:
Me esterilize, pero el agua me parece que estaba muy caliente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

El alcohol le hubiera dolido menos 

*Un señor de cierta edad va acompañado de su esposa a su consulta de revisión médica anual.*
*Entra el médico a la sala de exámen y le dice: *

*-Voy a necesitar una muestra de orina y materia fecal.*
*El anciano, que estaba medio sordo le pregunta a su mujer: *
*-¿Que quiere el doctor??? *
*La mujer le susurra al oido:*
*-"DALE TUS CALZONCILLOS" *


----------



## Jessy (Oct 28, 2010)

=) Espero se diviertan 

SI...

Si pones a una mujer en un pedestal y la proteges de todos los males, eres un cerdo machista. 
Si te quedas en casa y haces el trabajo del hogar, eres un mequetrefe.

Si trabajas demasiado, no tienes tiempo para ella.

Y si trabajas poco, eres un vago y un inútil.

Si ella tiene un trabajo aburrido y repetitivo con un sueldo bajo, es explotación.

Si él tiene un trabajo aburrido y repetitivo con un sueldo bajo, debería mover el culo y buscar algo mejor.

Si un hombre asciende en la empresa antes que una mujer, es favoritismo.

Si es ella la que asciende,es igualdad de oportunidades.

Si le dices lo guapa que está, es acoso sexual.

Si no se lo dices,es la típica indiferencia machista.

Si lloras,eres un maricón.

Y si no lo haces eres un imbécil insensible.

Si un hombre pega a una mujer, es violencia doméstica.

Si una mujer pega a un hombre, es defensa propia.

Si él toma una decisión sin consultarle a ella, es machismo.

Si ella toma una decisión sin consultarle a él, es una mujer liberada.

Si él le pide a ella que haga algo que no quiere hacer, es dominación.

Si ella se lo pide a él, es un favor.

Si sabes apreciar sus curvas y el encanto de su ropa interior, eres un pervertido.

Si no te das cuenta de ello, eres un maricón.

Si te gustan las mujeres que se cuidan y se arreglan, eres un sexista.

Si no te importan esos detalles, eres poco romántico.

Si un hombre intenta cuidarse, es un vanidoso.

Si no lo hace es un cerdo.

Si le regalas flores, es que buscas algo.

Si no se las regalas, se te olvidan los detalles.

Si estás orgulloso de tus éxitos, eres un creído.

Si no lo estás, eres un conformista.

Si le pides echar un polvo, no piensas más que en el sexo.

Pero si estás destrozado, después de un mal día en el trabajo, no te preocupan para nada sus necesidades.

Si a ella le duele la cabeza, es porque está cansada.

Si te duele a ti, es porque ya no la quieres.

Si te apetece hacerlo demasiado a menudo, estás convertido en un degenerado.

Si no das la talla, seguro que hay otra.

Y luego dicen...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo he ido formando teorías sobre la vida. Algunas de éstas son:

- Si no enamoras antes que lo haga otro a una mina atractiva.... la vas a encontrar con "un pasaaaado"....

- Hay que jugar en la vida y nada tomárselo en serio. Acción. Una abrumadora ráfaga de artilugios para lograr un propósito y luego... ahí veremos.

- La mejor etapa de la vida para encontrar pareja es cuando se está en el cole (o quizá en la Universidad). Luego viene la realidad, y se hace más difícil. Ahora, si las minas de cole (o universitarias) aún lo miran a uno... bueno... que le hace el agua al pescado? Más mejor.


Son teorías que he ido comprobando con la experiencia (además de muchas otras), y aunque puede que algunas suenen polémicas, son la cruda realidad... jeje


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2010)

ah..gracias DOSMETROS, no la pescaba .





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Yo he ido formando teorías sobre la vida. Algunas de éstas son:
> 
> 1- Si no enamoras antes que lo haga otro a una mina atractiva.... la vas a encontrar con "un pasaaaado"....
> 
> ...


 
hammer bueno eso de compartir experiencias, muy bueno 
las numere, la 1 y 2 
la 3 tambien  pero te hago una salvedad., ... a que te referis ?? a que te parece que "son mas dificiles" ya grandes ......o a que perdieron la magia de la juventud y se le vuelve mas dificil a uno atreverse sabiendo que atras de una mujer adulta (la bella) esta ....la bestia . ??


----------



## Jessy (Oct 28, 2010)

Para que volvamos mejor al tema de los chistes  (no hay que despreciar a las chavas con mayor edad o.o!!) les dejo este nada mas espero que no lo quiten ^^u...

Un hombre escapa de la prisión donde 
ha estado preso 15 años. 
Entra a una casa a buscar dinero y armas 
y encuentra a una pareja joven haciendo el amor 
en la cama. 
Le ordena al tipo que se levante  y lo 
amarra a una silla. 

Amarra a la mujer a la cama, 
se le monta encima y  pega su boca al  cuello 
de ella.  Luego se levanta y  va al baño. 
Mientras EL PROFUGO está en el baño, el esposo le 
dice a la mujer: 
-Mi amor escucha,  este hombre es un convicto 
que ha escapado, mira su ropa.. 
Probablemente pasó mucho tiempo en la prisión 
y no ha visto una mujer en años. 
Lo vi cuando besó tu cuello. 
Si  quiere tener sexo, no te resistas, 
no te quejes,  haz todo lo que te ordene. 
Satisfacelo sin importar lo que te pida. 
Este tipo probablemente es muy peligroso 
y si se molesta nos puede matar a los dos. 
 Se fuerte mi amor.  ''TE AMO''' 

Y la mujer le responde... 
- Él no estaba besando mi cuello, 
me susurraba algo en el oído. 
Me dijo que  es Gay activo, que le pareciste lindo, 
muy pero muy bello y que tenés un c*lo hermoso. 
Y me preguntó si  teníamos Vaselina, 
 le dije que estaba en el baño. 
-Se fuerte mi amor. 
 Yo también ¡TE AMO!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2010)

@Fernandob:


No es que sean más difíciles, es más difícil desde un punto de vista general. Y abarca más o menos todo lo que piensas. 


Por ejemplo: Yo conocí una mina y fui el primero que la enamoré. Después de eso, no ha vuelto a enamorarse (a pesar de que a tenido otros novios). Ella es bastante atractiva, y aun así le cuesta encontrar el amor. Tiene una hermana mayor que se embarazó precozmente (también atractiva), y tiene maaaaás dificultades para encontrar el amor (es una bruja, llena de resentimientos contra los hombres y etc...). Y todo esto es verídico. No son metáforas ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola.


TENGO DUDAS, ALGUNAS DUDAS
. ¿Por qué Tarzán estaba siempre afeitado?
. ¿Por qué los Picapiedras festejaban Navidad, si vivían en una época
antes de Cristo?
. ¿Por qué las películas de batallas espaciales tienen explosiones tan
ruidosas, si el sonido no se propaga en el vacío?
. ¿Si las mujeres dicen que los hombres son todos iguales, por qué se 
preocupan tanto por elegir?
. ¿Por qué las mujeres abren la boca cuando se maquillan los ojos?
. ¿Cómo se escribe el cero en números romanos?
. ¿Por qué cuando alguien llama por teléfono a un número equivocado nunca 
está ocupado?
. Cuando inventaron el reloj, ¿cómo sabían que hora era, para poder calibrarlo?
. ¿Por qué hay gente que despierta a otros para preguntar si estaban durmiendo?
. ¿Cómo puedo saber cuántas vidas le quedan a mi gato?
. ¿Por qué las mujeres con las curvas más aerodinámicas son las que más 
resistencia ofrecen?
. ¿Por qué las cosas siempre se encuentran en el último lugar donde uno las busca?
. ¿Qué cuentan las ovejas para poder dormir?
. ¿Dónde está la otra mitad del Medio Oriente?
. ¿No es inquietante que los médicos se refieran a su trabajo como ”práctica”?
. ¿Por qué utilizan agujas esterilizadas para poner la inyección letal a los 
condenados a muerte?
. ¿Qué hacer si uno ve un animal en peligro de extinción comiéndose una 
planta en peligro de extinción?
. Si una persona con múltiples personalidades decide suicidarse ¿es un homicidio múltiple?
. ¿Por qué los cementerios tienen los muros tan altos, si los que están 
dentro no pueden salir y los que están afuera no quieren entrar?
. ¿Por qué “separado” se escribe todo junto y “todo junto” se escribe separado?
. ¿Por qué en el “día del trabajo”, nadie trabaja?
. Si la lana se encoge cuando se moja... ¿por qué las ovejas no se encogen 
cuando llueve?
. Se dice que solo diez personas en todo el mundo entendían a Einstein.
Si nadie me entiende a mi, ¿soy un genio?
. Si nada se pega al teflón... ¿cómo le pegan el teflón a la sartén?
. Si una tostada cae siempre del lado untado de mantequilla y un gato cae siempre sobre sus cuatro patas... ¿qué pasaría si le atamos una tostada en la espalda al gato?
. Si la caja negra de los aviones es indestructible... ¿por qué no harán todo el avión de ese mismo material?
. Un parto en una calle... ¿es alumbrado público?
. Si el congelador de una nevera se encuentra a no más de 10 grados bajo cero, y en la Antártida la temperatura ambiente llega a 50 grados bajo cero. ¿No podrían las personas calentarse entrando a los congeladores?
. Si cuando como huevos me patea el hígado, cuando coma hígado... ¿me pateará 
los huevos?
. ¿Por qué no hay comida para gatos con sabor a ratón?
. ¿Hasta dónde se lavan la cara los calvos?
. ¿Por qué los Kamikazes usaban cascos?
. ¿Por qué apretamos más fuerte los botones del control remoto cuando tiene 
poca batería?
. El mundo es redondo y lo llamamos planeta. Si fuese plano... ¿lo 
llamaríamos redondeta?
. Si un abogado enloquece... ¿pierde el juicio?
. ¿Los infantes disfrutan la infancia tanto como los adultos el 
adulterio?


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2010)

O me agarro en mis minutos simples o se me hizo super simpatico....


----------



## Jessy (Oct 29, 2010)

Otro chiste  

Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar. 

-Vamos!  le dice al amante - De prisa!!! quédate  parado ahi en la esquina!!
El amante nervioso hace lo que hace la mujer. Rápidamente, ella cubre el cuerpo del amante con aceite y lo salpica con talco por encima y le dice: 

-No te muevas hasta que yo te diga, finge que eres una estatua...yo vi una igualita en casa de los Urrutia!

En eso, el marido entra, nota la "estatua" y pregunta:
-Que ching**os es ésto?!!!

Ella fingiendo y con naturalidad contesta: 

-Eso? ah!, es  sólo una estatua. Los Urrutia colocaron una en el cuarto de ellos y ¡me gusto tanto que compre una igual.! no te gusta mi amor?  

El marido refunfuñó y no se habló más de la estatua.  A las dos de la madrugada, la mujer está durmiendo y el marido, obviamente, todavía esta viendo ESPN. 

De repente, el marido se levanta, camina hasta la cocina, prepara un sandwich, toma una lata de cerveza y regresa a la habitación. Alli, se dirige a la estatua y le dice: 

-Toma cabr*n, come y bebe algo, yo me quede dos días como p*nd*jo, en el cuarto de los Urrutia ¡y ni un vaso de agua  me ofrecieron!


----------



## panxozu (Oct 30, 2010)

Una señora va caminado por la playa y se encuentra una lamparita antigua... la cual, al frotarla le aparece un genio y que por ser liberado de la misma le concede un deseo y le dice la señora...  ¿Genio, podría usted subirme un poco las nalgas?


y zazzzzzzz..... deseo concedido....!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2010)

los geniso son terribles, siempre se burlan de quienes le piden algo.
este es viejito :

un señor morocho morocho se encuentra en el desierto, fue exiliado y despreciado por su color de piel ....... y alli encuentra una lampara magica.
sale el genio y le ofrece 3 deseos:
quiero ser blanco
tener agua
y que las mujeres se abran de piernas ante mi .

y lo convierte en un bidet.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2010)

aqui dejo a su amable consideracion algo sobre el halloween


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola.

No te pierdes de nada interesante, es una especie de propaganda de una opinión u opción religiosa apelando al temor (trata de asustar al lector y decirte que ellos son la salvación).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No tiene ningún chiste, es más una lástima este tipo de propaganda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2010)

Cómo te acota ElAficionado.

Dice que si le abrís tus puertas al halloween le abris las puertas al diablo.

Digo que si le abrís tus puertas al halloween le abris tus puertas al estúpido mercado consumita yankee.

Aqui no admite formato pps .

Hasta la vista baby . . . 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2010)

hallowen  no es esa fecha de lso yankis en la que todas las chicas adolescentes andan en tetas por tu casa y ademas regalonas para loq ue desees ??? 
yo dejo la puerta abierta entonces 

lo unico malo es ese señor que siempre anda con un cuchillo queriendo matar a los chicos, pero no creo que me de mucho problema por que suele matar solo a muchachos tontos que se quedan cquietos gritando o que meten su cabeza en un agujero en la puerta o se asoman donde no deben.

asi que si me ofrecen hallowen , primero miro a ver que promotoras son ........y viva la joda .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 31, 2010)

Bueno, si predican por acá, yo posteo la contraparte.


*Sin Dioses.*​

Qué disfruten la página. Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2010)

cjm, vamos hacia atras con la informacion...
(debo aclarar que el autor es mexicano)
http://sites.google.com/site/ellaberintodelaquimera/tuercas-tornillos-y-palabras


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 1, 2010)

Nada personal

Por qué a algunas mujeres les cuesta dormirse?

Nunca te preguntaste ¿cómo funciona el cerebro de una mujer? 
Bueno ... finalmente aquí está explicado con una ilustración fácil de entender:







Cada bolita azul, representa un pensamiento de alguna cosa que debe hacer, 

una idea, o un problema para resolver

¡PERO TOOODO AL MISMO TIEMPO!

El hombre solo tiene 2 bolas en donde se concentran todos sus pensamientos.... 

al acostarse solo tienen que rascarselas y.... a dormir se ha dicho!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola.

El HOMBRE descubrió el VIDRIO
e invento la BOTELLA.

La mujer tomo el VIDRIO
e invento el ESPEJO.

El HOMBRE descubrió la BARAJA
y ahí mismo invento el JUEGO

La mujer cogió la BARAJA
e invento la BRUJERÍA.

El HOMBRE descubrió la
PALABRA e invento
la CONVERSACIÓN.

La mujer transformó
la CONVERSACIÓN
y ahí mismo invento
el CHISME.

El HOMBRE descubrió
el DINERO e invento
el COMERCIO.

La mujer descubrió
el COMERCIO
e invento el CRÉDITO.

El HOMBRE descubrió
la COMIDA e invento
el ALMUERZO y LA CENA.

La mujer descubrió
el ALMUERZO y LA CENA
e invento la EMPLEADA DOMESTICA.

El HOMBRE descubrió
el TRABAJO e invento
el SALARIO.

La mujer descubrió
el SALARIO y ahí la cagamos .....

El HOMBRE descubrió
a LA MUJER
e invento el SEXO.

La mujer descubrió
El SEXO e invento
el MATRIMONIO.
(Ahí la terminamos de cagar.....)
DESPUÉS DE ESTO EL HOMBRE NO VOLVIÓ A INVENTAR NI MIE....RDA.....
¡¡¡Ni hu.......evón que fuera!!!

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Esta vez no puse nada personal.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 1, 2010)

La creación:

El Lunes → Dios creó el firmamento.
El Martes → Creó el Sol.
El Miercoles → Creó la Tierra.
El Jueves → Creó los océanos y los mares.
El Viernes → Creó la flora y la fáuna.
El sábado → Creó la Mujer.
Y el Domingo → No descansó ni Dios!!!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 1, 2010)

@ All hallow even: Aquí en España eso se está poniendo de moda. Yo paso de disfrazarme, no me gusta. Yo creo que es una fiesta, nada más, con fines €urísticos (sólo miren la oferta de los parque de atracciones y parques temáticos en estos días y juzguen), y en los colegios, por eso del bilingüismo. A pesar de ello, la tradición de Todos los Santos es ir al cementerio donde tienes a tu familia a limpiar la tumba, a arreglarla, a llevar flores, a cavar las hierbas..., y si quieres rezar por ellos. Hay gente que se cruza el país para ir tan sólo al cementerio sin tener casa ni nada en el pueblo y luego se vuelven.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> La creación:
> 
> El Lunes → Dios creó el firmamento.
> El Martes → Creó el Sol.
> ...


 

http://www.letrasocultas.galeon.com/cvitae893593.html

http://www.nueva-acropolis.es/cultura/simbolismo/Lilith.htm

Por eso . . .  " ¡ Arriba las mujeres  ! "


----------



## Jessy (Nov 1, 2010)

Les dejo un chiste mas !! Diviertanse ^^

El Cucú

Anoche salí con
mis amigas a una 'reunión'. Yo le dije a mi marido que regresaría a casa a las 12en punto.
'Te lo prometo', le dije, pero la 'reunión' estuvo muy buena!!copitas, bailecito, más copitas,   y se me fue la hora!!!

Resulta que llegué a casa a las 3 de la madrugada completamente borracha.

Acababa de entrar y el mugre reloj cucú hizo 'cu-cu' tres veces. Al darme cuenta que mi marido se iba a despertar por ese sonido, grité 'cu-cu' otras 9 veces más...

Me quedé tan orgullosa y satisfecha por haber tenido de pronto, aunque borracha, una idea tan buena para evitar pelear con mi marido...!!!Me acosté de lo más tranquila pensando en lo inteligente que soy!!!

Por la mañana, durante el desayuno, mi marido me preguntó a qué hora había llegado y le contesté que había llegado a las 12 en punto, tal y como le había prometido.

El, de momento, no dijo nada, ni me pareció desconfiado,

qué bieeeeen!!salvaaaada! - pensé yo.

Entonces él me dijo: por cierto...debemos cambiar nuestro reloj cucú.

Le pregunté temblorosa, sííííí? y por qué mi amor?
Y me dijo: 'bueno, anoche el reloj hizo 'cu-cu' tres veces, .....luego, no sé cómo, gritó '¡¡mierda!!', .....después hizo 'cu-cu' cuatro veces más, ...... vomitó en el pasillo, .....hizo 'cu-cu' otras tres veces, ..... se cagó de la risa y otra vez hizo 'cu-cu', .....salió corriendo, pisó al gato, rompió la mesita de la esquina de la sala, se acostó a mi lado dando el último 'cu-cu', se tiró un pedo y se durmio.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 1, 2010)

!! no me pasan a mi  me lo enviaron pero bueno ! aqui dejo otros 

Llega un negrito al cielo temeroso de que le nieguen la entrada, debido
a que teme que haya problemas de racismo:
-Nombre?- San Pedro le pregunta....
-Leonardo Di Caprio - contesta el negrito.
-San Pedro lo mira incrédulo y le vuelve a preguntar su nombre...
-Leonardo Di Caprio' - insiste el negrito que no puede echarse atrás.
San Pedro toma el teléfono y confundido llama a Dios:
-Oiga Jefe, 'sáqueme de una duda:
 El Titanic, *se hundió o se quemó?...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Una gallina pone un huevo de MEDIO KILOGRAMO.
Prensa, televisión, entrevistas..., todos detrás de la gallina.
 *Cómo ha logrado esa hazaña, Sra. Gallina?
- Secreto de familia...
- *Planes para el futuro?
- Poner un huevo de un kilo.
Los flashes de las cámaras se ensañan también con el gallo...
- *Cómo han logrado semejante hazaña, Sr. Gallo?
- Secreto de familia...
- Planes futuros?
- Moler a palos a mi amigo el avestruz...!!

(Muchos tios y primos que les gusta enviar chistes !)


----------



## Jessy (Nov 1, 2010)

Veamos si este les divierte mas ^^u

Dos sujetos entran arrastrando a un joven flaco y debilucho a un departamento obscuro, caliente y húmedo.

En el departamento se encontraba Big Leroy, un negro enorme, sudado, hediondo, con cara de gente mala, palillo en la boca y limpiándose las uñas con un cuchillo de carnicero.

Al llegar, uno de los hombres dice:
-Oye Big Leroy, el jefe ordenó que te c*jas a este sujeto... dice, que es para que aprenda a no hacerle al valiente con la gente del barrio.

El debilucho grita desesperado e implora perdón, pero Leroy apenas asiente con la cabeza ignorando los lamentos del joven y dice:
-Pueden dejarlo ahí, en ese rincón, que yo me encargo de ese hijo de *** dentro de un momento.

Cuando los dos hombres salen del departamento el muchacho dice:
-Sr. Leroy, por favor, no me haga eso, déjeme ir y le prometo que no le diré a nadie que usted me dejó ir sin castigo. Leroy le dice:
-Cállate la boca y quédate quieto ahí'.
Al rato llegan los dos hombres arrastrando a otro individuo...

-Big Leroy, el jefe quiere que le cortes las dos piernas y le saques los ojos a este tipo para que aprenda a no llevarse el dinero del jefe.

Leroy les dice:
-Déjenlo ahí, en ese rincón que pronto resuelvo ese asunto.

Poco tiempo después llegan los mismos hombres arrastrando a un tercer muchacho.
-Big Leroy, el jefe quiere que le cortes el p*n* a este tipo, para que aprenda a nunca mas meterse con la mujer del jefe, ah!, y dijo también que le cortes la lengua y todos los dedos para que no pueda volver a tocar a otra mujer en su vida.
Leroy, con voz grave dice:...

-Ponlo ahí en el rincón, junto a los otros dos hijos de *** y yo atiendo la orden del jefe pronto.

Cuando se retiran los dos hombres, el muchacho que había llegado primero le dice en voz baja a Leroy:

-Sr. Leroy, con todo respeto, sólo para que usted no se vaya a confundir, yo soy al que hay que c*g*rse, ¿¿¿¿eh????


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola.

Una señorita va a la iglesia a confesarse:
- Perdoneme padre porque he pecado.......
- Bueno hija, cuentame tus pecados.le responde el cura.
- El otro día estaba caminando por la calle cuando me encontré con un viejo amigo fuimos a tomar un café, empezamos a charlarde sexo....nos exitamos y fuimos a su departamento e hicimos el amor..... Y como yo soy tan FRUGIL…
- Frágil, hija, se dice frágil. Interpone el padre......no me pude resistir
- Bueno, al día siguiente estaba sentada en la plaza cuando de repente se aparece otro amigo. Empezamos a charlar tambien de sexo nos exitamos y despues terminamos en su departamento e hicimos el amor.... Y como yo soy tan FRUGIL…
- Frágil, hija, frágil. Dice otra vez el cura......no me pude resistir
- Y ayer estaba con mis amigas cuando se apareció mi novio. tambie empezamos a conversar de mucho sexo nos exitamos y despues fuimos a su departamento y como yo soy tan..tan, ay ¿cuál es esa palabra, padre?
- P......ta, hija, p......ta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 2, 2010)

Jejeje pues.... ! si consigo dinero suficiente te voy a visitar solo que tendre que pedir permiso. Les dejo un "chiste" recriminatorio XD! para los que envian o les llegan cadenas 

Quisiera agradecerle a todas la personas que me han mandado cadenas durante todos estos años.


Pues, gracias a ustedes:

1: Ya no tomo Coca-Cola desde que descubrí que lo usan para el sarro de los baños. 

2: Ya no voy al cine porque tengo miedo de sentarme en una aguja infectada con el virus del SIDA o alguna otra marciana enfermedad.

3: Apesto porque ya no uso desodorante que me puede provocar cancer.

4: Ya no estaciono mi auto en ningún estacionamiento pues tengo miedo que me den una muestra gratis de perfume para luego violarme. 

5: Ya no contesto el teléfono pues me pueden pedir burrada y media y después voy a tener un recibo infernal con llamadas a Uganda, Singapur o Tokio.

6: Ya no tomo bebidas en latas por miedo a envenenarme con orín de ratas.

7: Cuando salgo a una disco, ya no miro a nadie pues tengo miedo que me lleve a un hotel para drogarme y luego quitarme un riñón para venderlo en el mercado negro, y me dejen muerto en una hielera.

8: Trasferí todos mis ahorros a la cuenta de Amy Bruce, una pobre chiquilla que estuvo enferma más o menos 7000 veces. . 

9: Mi GSM Nokia gratis nunca llegó, ni las entradas que he ganado para vacaciones pagadas a Disneylandia, ni mi laptop.

10: Inscribí mi nombre entre otros 3000 en una petición y salvé una especie de ardillas y focas en peligro.

11: Supe 287 veces que Msn Hotmail iba a borrar mi cuenta.

12: Acumulé 3800 años de mala suerte  y he muerto 107 veces por todas las cadenas que no reenvíe a 8772 personas. No se cuando terminare de pagarlos.

13: Debería tener no se cuantos recibos pues desde el 1° d agosto el messenger no es gratis. 

14: Estuve enviando ese correo para que presionara f6 o f8 al final de enviarlo y el nombre de la persona que me ama iba a aparecer en letras grandotas y solo logre fregar el teclado. 


15: No acepte ni abri ningun correo en este ultimo mes por temor q me entre un virus infernal q me destruya la memoria cero de mi disco duro , y gasté más de $50.000 en limpieza de virus de mi PC

16: Intente 87 veces a q mi icono del messenger se volviera azul .


17: Dejé de comer pollo y hamburguesas porque no son más que carne de engendros horripilantes sin ojos ni plumas, cultivados en un laboratorio.

18: Tampoco fui más a McDonald's para no comer hamburguesas hechas con una especie de lombrices mutantes.
19: No compro leche en envases tetrapack, pues  no se cuantas veces ha sido reciclada.

20: Ya no saco dinero de los cajeros porque me pueden poner una pantalla falsa que me hace creer que se tragó la tarjeta y después me vacían la cuenta.
21: No recibí los 10'000,000 de dólares, ni el Ferrari, ni el fin de semana de sexo desenfrenado con Pamela Anderson .

22: Me quede esperando  la respuesta de  kien era el amor de mi vida.

Pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que todos mis males son a causa de una cadena que rompí u olvidé seguir y por eso me cayó encima una comezón y una maldición.

a todos GRACIAS, me cambiaron la vida!!!

(disculpen la ortografia ^^u...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Sigo pensando en el del cambio de pañales . . . el envase decía hasta 5 kilos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

hola, metanse a esta web a mirar carteles reales:

http://elrecavorfabron.wordpress.com/2010/04/09/fotos-fail/

(cambiense los pañales si los tienen ya medio llenos por que se van a me.r ..de risa)


----------



## Electronec (Nov 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, metanse a esta web a mirar carteles reales:
> 
> http://elrecavorfabron.wordpress.com...09/fotos-fail/
> 
> (cambiense los pañales si los tienen ya medio llenos por que se van a me.r ..de risa)





Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2010)

la neta cuidado con el VHS y el DVD pueden ser mortales!!! 

muy bueno el post... si hace llorar....


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Reflexiones de un Técnico desesperado.


Abro, miro y toco
con mi dedo ensalivado
cunde el pánico en mi mente
y ya estoy desesperado.

Todo es tan frío e inerte
nada indica, todo raro
miro el circuito y el chasis,
y pienso, que c... hago

Respiro hondo y lo ataco
tomo el tester, me preparo,
pienso: quizás que de una lo mido
y con suerte lo reparo...

Pero nunca lo que mido,
de entrada me da un aliento,
al contrario, pasa el tiempo
y al micro miro, sediento

Lo cambio con mucho esmero
y una duda me acomete,
prendo un faso y fumando espero
no haberlo cambiado al cohete

Como indica el reglamento
nunca es el micro divino
¡como cambió la electrónica¡
¡tenés que ser adivino¡


jajaja

Fuente: google


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

JAJAJA Peavey 


*MULTA CORDOOOBESA
 
Viene un negro por la ruta 38, entre Cosquín y La Falda , en su 2CV,
 hecho bolsa!, a fondo!, como a* *20 amperes. 
 Lo para un control de ruta de la Gendarmería ; se acerca el Gendarme y
 lo saluda, antes que pueda decir nada, el Nero le dice:
 - Te caaagué hermano, tengoo tooodo!, ¡carné de condutor, célulaa
 verde, siiguro, inpesión teenica, todo al día!
 - Señor, buenas tardes, éste no es un control de documentación.
 Estamos haciendo una prueba de 'conocimientos viales' y si Ud. no
 responde correctamente a dos preguntas, le haremos una boleta.
 - Bueno..., preguuntami nomá....
 - Si Ud. viene por esta ruta de noche y ve dos luces de frente, ¿qué es?
 - Faciilonga macho, ¡è un auto o un camión!
 - Sí, pero Ud. debe ser más específico, ¿qué marca?, ¿Ford?,
 ¿Chevrolet?, ¿Scania?....
 - Qui si io!?, ¡está oocuro!, ete..., ¡no lo puedo contaatar!
 - Muy bien, primera pregunta mal contestada, vamos a la segunda....
- Si Ud. viene por la misma ruta de noche y ve una luz de frente, ¿qué es?
 - ¡Y... una moto, o un auto tuerto...!
 - Sí, pero Ud. debe ser más específico, ¿qué marca?, Honda, Gilera,
 Kawasaki.....
 - Macho, ¡¿como vuà io saaber si età oocuro?!
 - Muy bien, falló la prueba, dice el Gendarme y comienza a hacerle la multa.
 El Negro le dice:
 - Che Hermano, ¿te puedo hacè iò una preegunta a vo?
 - - Sí, como no.
 - - Si vò vai pasando por el puente La Hera , ¿vite?, al lao del
 parqueecito, y vò vè una maamasa tetona, fiera pero toda
 pintarraajeada, con una blusa supereeecotada coloorada, una minifalda
 también coloorada y cooortita, zapatos coloorado, revooleando una
 cartera también coloorada... ¿qué é?
 - Obviamente una Prostituta, dice el Gendarme sin siquiera levantar la vista.
 - ¡Sí macho, pero tenì que sè má específico!, ¿e tu hermana?, ¿tu
 esposa?, ¿o tu mamá?...*


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2010)

buenisimo, los cordobeses son mortales ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

jajaja 

Me reí más con que venía como a 20 amperes


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Jajajjajajaj Muy buenos los chistes de Cordobeses  jajaj (no somos todos ignorantes así como la "Mole Moli") hay gente de mucha cultura en mi ciudad 

Muy bueno!!

Saluds!

Jajajjajajaj Muy buenos los chistes de Cordobeses  jajaj (no somos todos ignorantes así como la "Mole Moli") hay gente de mucha cultura en mi ciudad 

Muy bueno!!

Saluds!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2010)

y el eco !!!!!!! ni que decir como se siente alla. 





>


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2010)

Parental Advisory: Explicit Jaladas...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Parental Advisory: Explicit Jaladas...


jaaaaa..............jaaaaaaa, buena por esa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2010)

*Muy útil para mejorar el currículum.!!*[/SIZE]*Por si alguna vez te hicieran falta, aquí van algunas sugerencias**para mejorar el impacto del "Curriculum Vitae":* 
Coordinador de Movimientos de Información Interna
(Celador)

Especialista en Logística y distribución de Documentos
(Mensajero)

Experta en Terapia Visual y Distracción Ocupacional
(Bailarina de Club STREEP-TEASE)

Coordinador Adjunto de Control de Admisiones y Salidas de personal
(Portero)

Coordinador Oficial de Movimiento Nocturno
(Vigilante)

Distribuidor externo de Recursos Humanos VIP
(Chofer de Taxi)

Especialista en Logística de Energía Combustible
(Despachador de Gasolinera)

Auxiliar de Servicios de Ingeniería Civil
(Albañil)

Enlace Externo Avanzado en Logística de Documentos
(Mensajero con Moto)

Consultor de Asuntos Generales y No Específicos
(Adivino, Brujo, Lector de Cartas)

Técnico de Marketing Dirigido
(Repartidor de Propaganda)

Especialista en Logística de Alimentos
(Camarero)

Experto en Clasificación y Acopio de Perecederos
(Verdulero - Vendedor de Verduras)

Abastecedor Cualificado de Sólidos y Líquidos en Lugares de
Alta Concentración
(Vendedor de Cerveza y Chucherías en el Estadio)

Distribuidor Externo de Productos Importados de Alta Rotación
(Vendedor Ambulante)

Experta en Sexología y Terapia de Relaciones Personales
(P__a)

Técnico en Mantenimiento Sanitario de Vías Públicas
(Barrendero)

Experto en 'Freelance'
(Trabaja En Lo Que Sea)

Especialista en Manejo de Tierras y Plantas
(Jardinero)

Experto en Distribución de Música y Cinematografía
(Vendedor de Discos Piratas)

Director General Adjunto de Asuntos sin Importancia
(Diputado)


EL MEJOR DE TODOS

Técnico en recepción y archivo definitivo de Recursos Humanos
(sepulturero)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2010)

es  una pescaderia  y se referiere  al pollo de mar  o  pez gato   o  gatuzo ,que es un pez que  no  tiene espinas


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

Jajajajajjajajajajjajaajjaaja me hace acordar al b0lud0 que vende pescado en una camionetita acá cerca de casa.. anda con una bocina de 10 watt gritando "pollo de mar, pescado sin espina para la criatura, y para la señora que busca bajar de peso" jaja (el negro quiere matar dos pajaros de un tiro jaja)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2010)

es rico pez especial para los niños ,en eso si que tiene razón el   pescador  de   la bocina de  10 wat  ,por  casa   anda  uno    también  en un citroen lleno de hielo y    muchos gatos por detras ,por  donde  deja el chorro de agua del  hielo ay andan los gatitos


----------



## Jessy (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuando dicen que lo van a arreglar... lo arreglan! (a divertirse )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2010)

ingenioso el del autito   azul ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ja ja ja


----------



## Jessy (Nov 4, 2010)

Y ahorita les subo otras mas


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

JAJJAJAJAJ mi vieja tenía cinta de embalaje en la tapa de la nafta hasta hace 2 días porque se perdió ajaja estuvo como 3 días así! (me hizo acordar!)





Y este demente? está muy loco...


----------



## Jessy (Nov 4, 2010)

Creme... hay peores que ese demente...







Este!!! es un claro ejemplo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2010)

Y yo que desecho mis envases de Mr. Pringles... Que que tonto que soy!!!. Ahí van los Ports de mi último recinto acústico!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 5, 2010)

El director de Recursos Humanos de  una importante consultoría se dispone a hacer una prueba de selección de futuros  trabajadores. 
*
Desde la  tarima*,  propone a los candidatos el siguiente problema: 
*

-*Teniendo en cuenta el volumen que ocupan  ustedes, la velocidad de un rayo lumínico solar, la suspensión del polvo  desplazado por la tiza y las vibraciones emitidas por mis cuerdas vocales,  calculen la edad que tengo. *


Todos los  candidatos tiemblan ante el problema, excepto uno que levanta  la* mano y dice de inmediato: *


-*Cuarenta y cuatro. 
*

El director se  sorprende y pregunta:* *


-*Y usted, ¿cómo lo sabe? *


-*Porque tengo un hermano que tiene 22, y es  medio gili--llas..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> El director de Recursos Humanos de  una importante consultoría se dispone a hacer una prueba de selección de futuros  trabajadores.
> *
> Desde la  tarima*,  propone a los candidatos el siguiente problema:
> *
> ...




aplauso, medalla y patada en traste, ma que trabajo


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 6, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> -*Porque tengo un hermano que tiene 22, y es  medio gili--llas..


electronec, por curiosidad, que edad tienes?

-¿que es lo mas adecuado en un velorio?¿decir fraces reconfortantes?
- no; decir fraces de cajon


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2010)

lo  mejor    para un velorio  es  no   llorar   muy cercas  de  las   velas
te      pueden   incendiar   el cabello


----------



## Electronec (Nov 7, 2010)

Helminto G dijo:
			
		

> electronec, por curiosidad, que edad tienes?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/tu-cuantos-anos-tienes-20132/index2.html

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 7, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/tu-cuantos-anos-tienes-20132/index2.html
> 
> Saludos.


no dejan seguir la broma caray....


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 7, 2010)

AUNQUE USTED NO LO CREA... SUCEDIÓ EN EL AÑO 1919
LA FOTO QUE VIENE A CONTINUACIÓN, MOSTRABA UNA CAMPAÑA A FAVOR DE LA PROHIBICIÓN DEL ALCOHOLEN ESTADOS UNIDOS EN EL AÑO 1919. 

*UN GRUPO DE MUJERES INDIGNADAS SOSTIENEN UNA PANCARTA EN LA QUE SE PUEDE LEER:*
_*"AQUELLOS LABIOS QUE PRUEBEN EL ALCOHOL, *_*NO PROBARÁN LOS NUESTROS"* 


​ 
*MÍRALAS BIEN Y SEAMOS SINCEROS...*

*¿QUIÉN IBA A DEJAR DE BEBER, CON ESA OFERTA?*​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 7, 2010)

Como cambian los tiempos.... así eran las mujeres bellas de antaño...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> AUNQUE USTED NO LO CREA... SUCEDIÓ EN EL AÑO 1919
> LA FOTO QUE VIENE A CONTINUACIÓN, MOSTRABA UNA CAMPAÑA A FAVOR DE LA PROHIBICIÓN DEL ALCOHOLEN ESTADOS UNIDOS EN EL AÑO 1919.
> 
> *UN GRUPO DE MUJERES INDIGNADAS SOSTIENEN UNA PANCARTA EN LA QUE SE PUEDE LEER:*
> ...


 
por dios, esa "fauna" es atemorizante.
si estoy casado con la mayoria de esas (basta una) me sumergiria en el alcohol.....y me refiero al de quemar .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 7, 2010)

o sea, no tomo alcohol, pero viendo esa foto empezaria ya mismo con tal de que no se me acerquen


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 8, 2010)

¿Por qué se suicidó el libro de matemáticas?

:estudiando:​
Porque tenia demasiados problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*Querida, traducime!! *​ *[/COLOR]*​*Un matrimonio viaja a Europa de vacaciones. En la aduana de Alemania la esposa, que domina muy bien el idioma, mientras hace todos los trámites conversa en alemán con la empleada de migración:
Buenos días, señora ¿sus papeles?'
'Aquí los tiene' 
El esposo, al no entender nada, pregunta: -'Mi amor, ¿qué dijo?'
-'Me pidió los papeles' contesta la esposa tranquila.
Vuelve a preguntar la empleada;
-'¿Cual es el motivo de su visita?'
-'Venimos de vacaciones' contesta la esposa.
El esposo nervioso vuelve a preguntar a la esposa: 
-'Mi amor, ¿que dijo?'
-'Me preguntó que a qué venimos a Alemania'
Continúa la empleada alemana: 
-'¿De dónde vienen, señora?'
-'De Buenos Aires, Argentina
Nuevamente insiste el marido muy nervioso: 'Mi amor, ¿qué dijo?'
La esposa, un poco desesperada ya, le contesta: 
-'Pregunta que de dónde venimos'.
La empleada comenta entonces:

-'Oh, Buenos Airessss!!!!!!. Una vez estuve allí hace algunos años.

Qué ciudad tan hermosa, la gente increíble, pero tuve la mala suerte de toparme con un hombre que era insoportable, vago, sucio, machista, celoso, preguntón, desconfiado, no me dejaba en paz y además tuve el peor sexo de mi vida'.


-'¿Qué dijo, mi amor?'

-'Que te conoce, ¡¡¡¡boló, te conoce!!!!*​
​​​


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2010)

*EL SEÑOR DE LOS RONQUIDOS* 

Llega un tipo una noche a un hotel y pide una habitación.
El encargado le dice que solo tiene una cama, en un cuarto compartido, pero que nadie la quiere, porque el otro huésped ronca muy fuerte.

El fulano, por estar demasiado cansado le responde que no hay problema
y decide compartir la habitación...

A la mañana siguiente, el encargado pregunta si durmió bien. 

- Perfectamente, como angelito, muchas gracias!, el que no durmio fue el señor de los ronquidos...

- Y que paso con el señor de Los ronquidos?

- Apenas entré en la habitación le di un besito en la mejilla y una agarradita de nalga y le dije:

*"HOY EN CUANTO TE DUERMAS, ESE C*L*TO VA A SER MIO"* 

y después de eso, el se pasó toda la noche con Los ojos abiertos y con el c*lo pegado a la pared!!!! 

*MORALEJA? No hay grandes problemas ...*
*Sino grandes soluciones*


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

CAPOOOO..... eso es pensar y encontrar soluciones.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 10, 2010)

upalala, eso es tener ideas recontra creativas!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 10, 2010)

y si al tipo le gustaba el mole de espinazo?

-ahora le cumples....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y si al tipo le gustaba el mole de espinazo?
> 
> -ahora le cumples....


 

 mole de espinazo? . . .  mi no entender


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> mole de espinazo? . . .  mi no entender


Mi no explicar entonces. Tú descubrirlo solito .

Digamos que habla de qué tal si al roncador le gustaba la idea que le proponían...

-------------------

Otro:

Había una pareja de viejitos....

Tenían 85 años cada quien y habían estado casados durante 60 años.
Aunque no eran millonarios, su vida era cómoda porque eran cuidadosos con el dinero.

Eran saludables a pesar de sus años y eso se debía en gran parte en la insistencia de ella de que comieran comida saludable y que hicieran ejercicio. Un día, sin embargo, esa vida saludable no los pudo salvar. Salieron de vacaciones y su avión se accidentó mandándolos directamente al cielo.

Llegaron con San Pedro y los recibió a la entrada del cielo. Los llevó a una mansión amueblada,  cubierta de oro y con muebles forrados de seda fina, una cocina con todo, más una catarata bellísima adornando la recamara principal. Una criada estaba desempacando su ropa favorita y preparando la casa para que no les faltara nada. Estaban anonadados cuando San Pedro les dijo "bienvenidos al cielo. Esta será su nueva casa de ahora en adelante." 

El viejito le preguntó a San Pedro cuánto les iba a costar todo eso.
-Pues nada, le contestó San Pedro, recuerda que esto es su recompensa por haber vivido como Dios manda.-

El  viejito miró por la ventana y ahí mismo vio un campo de golf de primera clase, mejor y más bonito que cualquiera jamas hecho en tierra.

-¿Cuánto cuesta jugar en el club?-  Le preguntó a San Pedro.
-Estamos en el cielo, puedes jugar gratis todos los dias, las veces que quieras.

Luego se fueron al restaurant del club y vieron una mesa cubierta de toda clase de comida imaginable:  mariscos, carnes, postres exóticos, bebidas de todas clases.

-Ni me preguntes, le dijo San Pedro, todo es gratis.

El viejito vio todo y algo nervioso le echó una mirada a su esposa.
-Bueno, le preguntó a San Pedro, ¿Dónde están las comidas dietéticas, sin grasa y bajo en colesterol? ¿Y dónde está el café descafeinado?.

-Lo mejor de todo esto es que puedes comer y beber lo que quieras y cuando quieras, y nunca te enfermarás ni engordarás. ¡Estás en el Cielo!

-¿Me estás diciendo que no es necesario hacer ejercicio?

-Solamente si tú quieres, le contestó San Pedro.

-¿No tengo que controlar ni el azúcar ni la presión?

-No, le contestó San Pedro, nunca jamás. Nada más tienes que disfrutar de la manera que más te plazca!

El viejito miró a su esposa y le dijo:
"Tú y tus cereales de m***da ........ pudimos haber llegado aquí hace diez años!"


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh  ¿si le gusta la carne de cerdo? ok 

Jajaja lo pudo la canchita de Golf al vejete


----------



## GomezF (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2010)

Este es el soldador oficial de las chicas del foro?


----------



## GomezF (Nov 11, 2010)

May it be 

¿Qué haces si a tu computadora portatil se le ca*a la pantalla?






La última:






¿Haciendo overclocking?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2010)

Hay que tener controladas las temps, en tiempo real...


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Nov 11, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> May it be
> 
> ¿Qué haces si a tu computadora portatil se le ca*a la pantalla?


 no me imagino como hara para ver lo que hace


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 11, 2010)

le puso teclado y mouse por usb y listo, lo que si, no le quedo muy portable que digamos

slaudos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 12, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este es el soldador oficial de las chicas del foro?



la verdad no se porque asocio este soldador con jessy o con margarita!


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Nov 12, 2010)

mmm si supongo que ulizaras el teclado de pantalla jejeje 

por cierto leon eem dificulto mucho que eso se parezca a mi jejeje no soy tan tierna que digamos jajajajajajaja


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 13, 2010)

mmm  en las fotos te veias tierna!! mmm pero si no eres tierna entonces como eres!!! mmmm cada ves veo que eres una mujer muy interesante!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> mmm en las fotos te veias tierna!! mmm pero si no eres tierna entonces como eres!!! mmmm cada ves veo que eres una mujer muy interesante!!!


Alerta, alerta


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 15, 2010)

rat!! es que soy unico en mi especie!!


----------



## Jessy (Nov 15, 2010)

Uhmmm ese soldador no me gustaria tenerlo =/ jamas me gusto mi pequeño pony


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 15, 2010)

podemos buscar el muñeco en forma de coyote!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

Velocidad femenina; nunca pierden y si pierden la empatan ja ja ja 

*



*

*Una MUJER va entrando a un HOTEL con su AMANTE y va saliendo el ESPOSO con otra y ella GRITA: *

_*¡ ajaaa ! !!!Mal nacido!!! te agarre y me traje 1 testigo...*_


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

Como han cambiado los tiempos... Este es un manual de 1953... Obsequienlo a sus esposas y vean que pasa...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 17, 2010)

pues te puedo asegurar que eso no se escribio en ese año, mas bien me parece un capricho frake, aunque no estaria mal....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como han cambiado los tiempos... Este es un manual de 1953... Obsequienlo a sus esposas y vean que pasa...


 
en una parte dice:
_no lo satures con problemas insignificantes._ 
falta el _TUS _


_hay que tener cuidado , si bien esta divertido para mostrarlo a las esposas , hayque tener cuidado con algunas que hoy dia se han creido eso de sus derechos y no se por que reaccionan mal._
_les aconsejo ponerse las zapatillas de correr si se lo muestran a sus esposas, por sea caso._

o si alguno sabe el mail de la asociacion feminista......por que esta BUENISIMO .


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en una parte dice:
> _no lo satures con problemas insignificantes._
> falta el _TUS _





fernandob dijo:


> _hay que tener cuidado , si bien esta divertido para mostrarlo a las esposas , hayque tener cuidado con algunas que hoy dia se han creido eso de sus derechos y no se por que reaccionan mal._
> _les aconsejo ponerse las zapatillas de correr si se lo muestran a sus esposas, por sea caso._


O en el mejor de los casos, ruega porque el sofá sea comodo!


fernandob dijo:


> o si alguno sabe el mail de la asociacion feminista......por que esta BUENISIMO .


Nah, lo mas cercano es: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mujeres-fantasmas-41373/


----------



## Roberto (Nov 17, 2010)

Entran 2 chicos al aula, y la maestra le dice a uno de ellos:
Alumno, ¿por qué llegó tarde?
Es que estaba soñando que viajaba por todas partes, conocí tantos países, y me desperté un poco tarde.
¿Y usted, alumno?
¡Yo fui al aeropuerto a recibirlo!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

jajjajaj tengo uno: Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.... ajajaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2010)

Después de 31 páginas y 601 post . . . . . . 




Ayda dijo:


> *Chistes*
> 
> 
> -Si juegan una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana?
> - El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.


 

Estaba en el 1ººººººººººººººººººº  




agucasta89 dijo:


> jajjajaj tengo uno: Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.... ajajaa


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2010)

Deja vu!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

tengo otro  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡: Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.... ajajaa 
pshhh   es que  se volvió  muy  popular


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo otro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡: Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.... ajajaa
> pshhh es que se volvió muy popular


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

quien es mas macho , un diodo o un transistor ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

otro deja vu 
nomas  para que se rian de la vida 
cuando era pequeño ,solo un niño ,solía ir a cazar el la selva chaqueña argentina,después de andar bagando por la selva /monte y volvia a casa con mis presas (algun que otro pajarito) mi madre me regañaba fuertemente 
hoy   sali de la ''jungla'' (mi  casa) anduve bagando por  la ciudad,comprando componentes y mirando cosas,
el tiempo voló y regrese muy feliz de la vida y contentísimo (igual que cuando salia de chico a cazar).
 de entre todas las presas(presas=componentes y cosas,pues en la selva de cemento eso se caza) una taladro,un cargador de baterías y muchas cositas ,y gualaaa  deja vu 
la señora lemur me recibió  con un regaño muy fuerte .lo que me recordó a mi niñes 
sera posible ni de grande me libro de carma de  una mujer retandome ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  me rei mucho mientras  doña lemur renegaba ,haa pero  yo contento igual que cuando niño con mis pajaritos 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

la teta tira y asi sera toda la vida pa un hombre......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

que  lo tiroooooo   las mujres de mi vida ¡¡¡

¿En qué se parece un diputado a un condón?

En que el diputado es miembro de la Honorable Cámara y el condón es cámara del honorable miembro.
otro 
En un avión iban 4 personas, un político, un sacerdote, un jugador y un niño. Un motor del avión se estaba incendiando, entonces el capitán dice hay 4 paracaídas, uno para mí y los restos son suyos, entonces se lanza el político, y dice, yo soy el presidente más inteligente y veraz del mundo, entonces tengo derecho, y se tira.
Luego el jugador de fútbol dice, yo agarraré otro, porque el mundo va a necesitar mis goles, entonces me toca agarrar otro, lo agarra y se tira.
Entonces el sacerdote dice: ¿Cómo es eso que aun quedan dos paracaídas?, entonces le dice el niño: Es que el presidente más inteligente y veraz del mundo se tiró con mi mochila.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

hay mi dios, esta bueno ese........sera la sensaciond e ver al politico en el aire tirando de la cuerda y que salgan volando calzones y medias ....
pero no , lo triste es que el politico se va primero y cuando se dan cuenta se llevo todos lso paracaidas , la comida d elos 4 y las billeteras.

esta noche duermo soñando con el politico cayendo con la mochila


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 18, 2010)

Y que pasó con el sacerdote y el niño...? jeje


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

se habran tirado , si c/u tenia paracaidas.
o habran seguido volando si alguno sabia manejar, seguro que una vez que el politico se tiro el avion se arreglo solo.
una vez que te sacas el politico de encima las cosas tienden a recuperarse solas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 18, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Y que pasó con el sacerdote y el niño...? jeje


depende, el sacerdote era mexicano.......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

tengo  otro de  políticos y  helicópteros
estaban volando un piloto político y varios pasajeros mas 
cuando estaban encima de una villa el político  tira unos 3 dolares y  exclama con  esto que tire  3 personas van a ser felices,en eso  uno de los pasajeros dice ,si te  tiras vos unos  33 millones van a ser felices(creo que ya somos 44 millones )
bueno era algo así el chiste 
saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> depende, el sacerdote era mexicano.......



JajAoJoAjaJojaJaoja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 18, 2010)

jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

escracharon  un sacerdote peruano ,vieron  o leyeron las noticias??????????

http://noticiasquecuriosas.blogspot.com/2010/11/noticias-cura-fornica-con-empleada.html


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2010)

lo pones en volumen bueno y escuchas al cura cuando habla........tranquilo con esa voz tipo sermon de misa haciendose la victima........:enfadado:.
va mas alla de ser cura, lo he visto en otros, es ser chanta .
el tipo adopto un papel como una actuacion, que le da resultado en la vida y lo usa.
he conocido gente que es asi: se acostumbran a actuar y se les hace su vida (¡vida?) hacen un papel para conseguir cosas , manipular.

encima el tipo , como es un manipulador y representa a algo GIGANTE y se le acerca gente humilde e ignorante..........perfecta ecuacion para dejar preñadas a todas las de el pueblo.

es una trampa dice el cura , y con la manito asi......seguro que es una trampa, con un año de preparacion , ojala mi vecina me haga esa trampa... que caradura, encima como justificandose, haagggg ......
sera condenable si uno se encuentra con algo asi (soportable) y luego escuchas al cura justificandose y como retandote (injustificable tremendo chanta) y lo matas ....... 

dice "yo reconozco mi falta, es una trampa en la que yo he caido ....." asi se justifica el cura luego de un año tirandose a la mucama...........:cabezon:
Dios mio, que chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

buenisimo video de el bicherio que anda por ahi.




bueno, y como no puede faltar:
ja: estan cambiando las penitencias hoy dia ?? ya se aburrio de eso de lso 10 padres nuestros y 10 avemarias, por eso no voy mas .
limpieza y deshoyinador todo junto .....
"me amenazo" decia la otra .........con que ?? 
uno decia que fue


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 19, 2010)

tengo uno buenisimo, lo lei hace poco

 Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2010)

por que los diodos se diferencian pr sus bigotes ???


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 19, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tengo uno buenisimo, lo lei hace poco
> 
> Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor....


 Otro Deja Vu


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tengo uno buenisimo, lo lei hace poco
> 
> Si hacen una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor....



¿Plagio Plagio?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 19, 2010)

¿Dónde dónde?


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2010)

Saludos........


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Dónde dónde?



EJejjeje, Realmente es bueno!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Humor negro

​


----------



## GomezF (Nov 19, 2010)

¡¡No!! La re vardeaban (perdonenme la expresión) :lol 

Eran un poco brutos los policias.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 20, 2010)

y ahora como llevan al muertito???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2010)

Como decía Sócrates . . . a poner el hombro.

Un día fuimos a un entierro y la muertita no llegó  , ésto es en serio , era la mamá de una amiga y al final hubo un problema con el panteón y se había pospuesto. Así que todos en el cementerio esperando


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2010)

bueno, este me lo mandaron, vieron cuando dicen que uno se puede mandar una macana.
a veces se dice que se mandaron una cagada .
bueno, esta es LA ULTIMA cagada que se puede mandar alguien :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2010)

¿ Le habrá dado tiempo a limpiarse ? . . . queda feo que la lleven a la funeraria con el og tito embarrado


----------



## zxeth (Nov 20, 2010)

Este era una vez que un señor llega borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, y como no tenía llave se dirigió al patio de su casa, de repente ve que el perro de su casa tiene un lorito muerto en la boca, y el tipo dice:
¡Dios mío!, si es el lorito de la señora del lado.
Al señor le dio pena y puso al lorito en la jaula de la vecina y se acuesta a dormir. Al otro día se despierta y ve que su esposa está llorando y le pregunta:
¿Amor, por qué estas llorando?
Y le dice su esposa:
Es que se murió la vecina del lado.
Y dice el esposo:
Cómo va a ser, si ayer la vi bien y en perfectas condiciones.
Y le dice la esposa:
Es que le dio un infarto esta mañana. Porque ayer había enterrado al lorito que se le murió y se le apareció en la jaula esta mañana.

Resulta que un borrachito regresaba a su casa después de estar hasta altas horas de la mañana, y se topa con un policía en el camino, y le pregunta:
Disculpe que lo moleste, pero me puede decir, ¿cuántos golpes tengo en la frente?
El policía responde:
Ya tienes tres golpes.
Y le borrachito dice:
Entonces, me faltan dos postes para llegar a mi casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2010)

Es que le dio un infarto esta mañana. Porque ayer había enterrado al lorito que se le murió y se le apareció en la jaula esta mañana.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> bueno, este me lo mandaron, vieron cuando dicen que uno se puede mandar una macana.
> a veces se dice que se mandaron una cagada .
> bueno, esta es LA ULTIMA cagada que se puede mandar alguien :





naaaaaaaaaaaaaa, terrible, jajajajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 20, 2010)

Fernandob dijo:
			
		

> bueno, este me lo mandaron, vieron cuando dicen que uno se puede mandar una macana. a veces se dice que se mandaron una cagada .bueno, esta es LA ULTIMA cagada que se puede mandar alguien





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaa, terrible, jajajajajajaja



Alguien dijo estreñimiento?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 21, 2010)

esa por lo menos se la morfaria, he visto un video donde a un pobre tipo casi se lo viola un burro


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 21, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esa por lo menos se la morfaria, he visto un video donde a un pobre tipo casi se lo viola un burro



Huuu, De cuidado, de cuidado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 21, 2010)

a verrrrrr, facilmente coloco las palabras claves en el iútú yyyyyyyy


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

. . .  Tanto lio por un burrito cariñosón . . . 

Por otro lado se me ocurre pensar si el burrito ya no estaría acostumbrado a esas prácticas . . .  ¿ Quien es el dueño del campo ese  ?

***********************************************************


*Murió el rabino de un pequeño pueblo, y después de algún tiempo su congregación decidió que la viuda debía de casarse de nuevo. 
Dado lo pequeño del pueblo, el único candidato  disponible era el carnicero.

Aunque muy renuente porque estaba acostumbrada a vivir con un estudioso, la viuda aceptó .

Se celebró el matrimonio, y el viernes por la noche, después del baño ritual, el nuevo marido le dijo a la ex viuda: Mi madre siempre dijo que al comienzo de sábado es un  precepto hacer sexo antes de ir a la sinagoga.  Y lo hicieron. 
Cuando volvieron del servicio religioso, él le dijo: Según mi padre, es un precepto hacer sexo antes de cenar. Y lo hicieron de nuevo. Una vez en la cama supuestamente para dormir, el le dijo: Mi abuelo me dijo que siempre se debe hacer sexo en la noche del sábado. Y lo hicieron otra vez. Finalmente durmieron,
y al despertar en la mañana del  domingo él le dijo:
Mi tía dice que un judío religioso siempre empieza el Shabat teniendo sexo.  Y lo hicieron una vez más. 

Ese domingo la ex viuda fue al mercado y se encontró con una amiga que le preguntó:*
*--¿Y qué tal tu nuevo marido?*


*--Bueno,... mira,... un intelectual realmente no lo es,....... 
**pero viene de una familia maravillosa, y de excelentes tradiciones !!!!*


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a verrrrrr, facilmente coloco las palabras claves en el iútú yyyyyyyy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ya5sHTX_Bg



mmm, Al más puro estilo Jackass.


----------



## GomezF (Nov 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, Al más puro estilo Jackass.



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 22, 2010)

jajajj leí las ultimas paginas de este post y cada vez se pone mejor jaja los felicito!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2010)

agucasta89 pone vos un poco de humor cordobes dale ,deseo de su majestad 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, Al más puro estilo Jackass.



jack ass..............justamente(se llamara jack el fulano)


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Que le dijo un fichero .wav al compresor lame.exe....
Ficherowav= "muestreame un poco"
CompresorLame="yap, esperame un ratio"
Ficherowav="como quantum?"
... bueno si alguien tiene una mejor terminacion para este chiste de mi autoria, podriamos completarlo. SI ya se que esta horrible y ridiculo pero 'es loq ue hay'.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> ... bueno si alguien tiene una mejor terminacion para este chiste de mi autoria, podriamos completarlo. SI ya se que esta horrible y ridiculo pero 'es loq ue hay'.




Eso no lo dijo Bill Gates?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Eso no lo dijo Bill Gates?


Que yo sepa no, pero es seguro que Bill invento el savedump.exe para que te guarde todo en memora virtual y luego no lo puedas recuperar luego de un pantallazo azul :S.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Tienes razón. Bill no lo reconoce. 


*Bill Gates y la General Motors*


En una feria de ordenadores (la ComDex) Bill Gates hizo la siguiente declaración al comparar la industria de los ordenadores con la de los automóviles:

Si la General Motors pudiera desarrollarse tecnológicamente como la industria de los ordenadores, podríamos todos hoy conducir autos de 25 dólares, que pudiesen recorrer mil millas con un galón de combustible.

Como respuesta, General Motors publicó en la prensa una explicación (redactada por el mismo Mr. Welch) con el siguiente contenido:

Si la General Motors se desarrollase tecnológicamente como Microsoft, tendríamos hoy autos con las siguientes características:

Su coche tendría al día (sin poder explicar la causa) dos accidentes.

Cada vez que las líneas de la carretera se pintasen de nuevo, debería comprar un coche nuevo.

De vez en cuando, su coche se saldría de la autopista sin causa explicable, y aceptaría el hecho fácilmente, arrancaría de nuevo y seguiría conduciendo.

En el caso de que realizase una determinada maniobra (p. Ej. Una curva a la izquierda), y el coche simplemente no le hiciese caso, y se negase a arrancar de nuevo, se vería obligado a instalar un nuevo motor en el coche.

En principio sólo se podría sentar usted solo en el coche, eso sí, podría adquirir posteriormente Car95 o CarNT, pero debería pagar por cada asiento adicional.

Macintosh construiría coches que funcionasen con energía solar, mucho más fiables, 5 veces más rápidos y el doble de fáciles de conducir, sin embargo sólo se verían en el 5% de las calles.

El indicador del aceite, el de exceso de temperatura, y el de batería se reemplazarían por una lámpara general de fallo del vehículo.

El Airbag-System preguntaría ¿Está usted seguro? antes de explotar.

Ocasionalmente se le cerrarían todas las puertas de su vehículo sin razón alguna. Podría no obstante volverlas a abrir con un truco, como por ejemplo, tirar del tirador al mismo tiempo que gira la llave con una mano y con la otra agarra la antena de la radio.

General Motors le obligaría a comprar con cada coche la tarjeta de una firma filial de GM, no importa si no necesita esa tarjeta o si no la quiere. Si tomase la opción de no comprar la tarjeta, su auto se volvería inmediatamente el 50% más lento (o algo peor). En consecuencia, General Motors sería objeto de investigaciones por parte de la Justicia.

Siempre que General Motors presentase un vehículo, deberían todos los conductores aprender de nuevo a conducir, porque ninguno de los accionamientos del coche funcionaría igual que en el modelo anterior.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 23, 2010)

En el cuartel: 
-Tome el clarín y salga. 
-¿Toco diana, mi sargento? 
-No, si vai a leer el horóscopo. 

Con el lustrabotas: 
-¿Viejardos los timbos, no? 
-Si, ¿cómo lo sabe? 
-Le estoy lustrando las uñas. 

Llega un tartamudo, "el lengua e' matraca" a una pajarería: 
-Qui...qui...quiero u...u...un lo.....ro que...que....que ha...hable. 
-Hablá bajito, macho, que me vai a echar a perder la mercadería. 

En la guerra: 
-Saryent: he visto un nido de ametralladoras, ¿le tiro una granada? 
-No, si vai a juntar lo huevo!!! 

En pleno frente de combate: 
-Sargento, cúbrame con sus hombres! 
-¿Piensa atacar, capitán? 
-No. Me vuá cambiar los calzonciyo. 

Un valor entra en un restorán bacán, se sienta y llama al mozo: 
-¿Me traí una tortilla de papa, nero? 
-¿El señor la prefiere a la portuguesa o a la española? 
-E' igual varón, yo la quiero pa' comela, no pa' charlá. 

Otro negrazón en un restorán 
-Mozo, hay una mosca en mi sopa. 
-¿Se la saco? 
-No macho, ponéle cubierto. 

Otro más... 
Mozo, ¿me puede traer un flan solo? 
-No si te vua a pedir aiuda! 

Y otro... 
-Mozo, ¿marcha el pollo? 
-No, si va a esperar el desfile del 25 de mayo. 

En el mercadito: 
-Oiga, don Mario, ¿tiene fruta seca? 
-Si, tengo. 
-Entonces métala adentro que ta por llover... 

Va un vago a la comisaría y le dice al comisario: 
-Don comisario: Arresteme IA! 
-¿Pero por qué? 
-Es que le he estado sacando el cuero a mi jefe. 
-Pero si eso no es delito. 
-Cómo no! Io se lo he sacao con un cuchio! 

Un chupado va al almacén: 
-Tío, ¿tiene vino de 5 litros? 
-Si, si tengo. ¿Trajo el envase? 
-Con él esta hablando. 

Dos Chupados: 
-Che loco, ya hace como dos días que no tomo. 
-¿Cómo???? 
-Sí, mañana y pasado. 

En la Calera (ciudad serrana en Córdoba): 
-Che loco, me caso. 
-¿Sí? ¿Con quién? 
-Con la Rosita. 
Riéndose: Con la Rosita! Pero si la Rosita ha andado con medio Calera! 
-Bahhh.... Pa lo grande que es Calera... 

En la calle: 
-Señor, le vendo un reloj! 
-¿Que marca? 
-La hora, nero, que querí que marque? 

Otro más... 
Un vago se dedicaba a los negocios en el exterior. 
Vendía choclos hervidos en la calle. 

Un nero en la caie estaba a los grito: 
-VENDO PRESTOBARBA...VENDO PRESTOBARBA! 
-Che guaso, la vendei o la prestai? 

En la corte: 
-¿Qué hacia la noche del crimen? 
-Estuve durmiendo, usia. 
-¿Puede probarlo? 
-Claro, tráigame una cama. 

Un valor, que hacía tres meses que no se bañaba, le pregunta al otro: 
-Che, ¿de qué me podré disfrazar? 
-Quedáte como estái y decí que te disfrazaste de roquefort. 

Conversando en la calle: 
-¿Y su nene, señora? 
-Hace dos meses que camina. 
-Habrá llegao lejos, ¿no? 

Este es el rincón de Cognigni. 
El negrazon y el Chaveta: 
-Cuente Negreli, cuente cómo conoció a esa minarda... 
-Vivía al lao de Osvaldito, el peluquero; y un día lo acompañé al Zapallito Laguna, que el único lugar ande no tenía pelo era en el mate, así que iba a la peluquería a que le rascaran la espalda, y la vi parada frente al zaguán. 
Cuando entraba vide que me cerró un ojigins. Detuve mi marcha, parémele al frente y díjele: "¿Usté mi ha guiñao un ojo?"; y ella me contestó "No, si vua a tené el 7 de espada!"
-La juné de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba como gaucho a repetidora de tele y contestéle: "Vo por lo petisa debé calentar en baja", a lo que ella respondióme:" Y vo por lo oscuro nunca pagái la luz". "Hablái como el Anahí", repliquéle y me la mandé al zaguán ante que cerrara la puerta.... 
-Por eso tení tres dedos quebrao. 

El Negrazón y el Chaveta en la pumarola: 
-Cada comarca en la tierra tiene minas prominente; el Brasil minas sonriente, minas de plata el perú, pero Córdoba la hermosa tiene una mina gloriosa, y esa minarda eres tú! 
-Chavetón puético. El piropazo e' lindo pero la minex ya está una cuadrola y media hacia el poniente. 
-Por el lado del poniente viene volando un gorrión; no lo bajéi de un hondazo que yeva mi corazón. 
-Chavetita, yo pa almirá la arteria puética que brota de tu entraña, pongo más elogios que cura de cementerio, pero si piropiái tan largo vua a tené que poné la marcha atrás. 
-E' que los verso son como los novio petiso: tienen que gusta sin que los midan. 
-Son verso pa decilos a pata. 

Este es el rincón de los apodos cordobeses 
A un guaso le decían: 
Herradura: Porque vivía pegado al vaso. 
Hola Susana: Se la pasaba pegado al tubo. 
Baile de cuarteto: Mitad negro, mitad tano. 
Infarto: Siempre cae seco. 
Muchacha buena del lejano oeste: Siempre con el mismo vaquero. 

A una chichí le habían puesto: 

Sánguche de miga: Estaba en todas las fiestas. 
Solicitud de trabajo: Se la entregaba a cualquiera. 
Rey en jaque: Te esquiva pero no se va muy lejos. 
Cajita de fósforos: Se consigue en cualquier esquina. 
Moneda de la suerte: Se levanta en la calle. 
Caja vacía: Fácil de levantar. 
Bandera de los Estados Unidos: La clavaron hasta en la luna.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

> cuando entraba vide que me cerró un ojigins. Detuve mi marcha, parémele al frente y díjele: "¿usté mi ha guiñao un ojo?"; y ella me contestó "no, si vua a tené el 7 de espada!"


 
:d                                  !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 23, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Un chupado va al almacén:
> -Tío, ¿tiene vino de 5 litros?
> -Si, si tengo. ¿Trajo el envase?
> -Con él esta hablando.
> ...


 
todos buenos pero este se paso


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 23, 2010)

el de hammer ta muy bueno, pero agucasta se paso jajaja


----------



## zxeth (Nov 23, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> En el cuartel:
> -Tome el clarín y salga.
> -¿Toco diana, mi sargento?
> -No, si vai a leer el horóscopo.
> ...



jajajajaj se quedo escuchando a cacho buenaventura como 2 horas jajajajaj..

conta la del chochan


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2010)

y en tinta vrde el 2011?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola!, hay chistes muy buenos, pero algunos me dieron un poco de askis. LA verdad me quedo co los buenos e inocentes,y hago como que no veo los otros . Gracias por el humor para este dia.


----------



## zxeth (Nov 26, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 43612



Haajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjaja muy muy bueno


----------



## Electronec (Nov 27, 2010)

*¿Qué es un BUCLE informático?*   Para  quien no conoce el concepto de bucle, es un término que crearon los informáticos  para definir un enredo de los tantos que se han creado y para lo cual no tienen  una explicación sencilla para aclarar el problema. 
Haciendo poco esfuerzo  trataré de explicar en pocas palabras este famoso término. 
Se dice que un  programa de informática "entró en un bucle" como cuando ocurre la siguiente  situación: 

El DIRECTOR llama a su secretaria y le dice: 
- Vanesa:  Tengo un seminario en Argentina por una semana y quiero que me acompañe para que  conozca a mis socios. Haga los preparativos del viaje... 

La secretaria  llama al marido: 
- Oye Juan, Voy a viajar al extranjero con el director por  una semana. Tendrás que quedarte solo esa semana, querido. 

El marido  llama a la amante: 
- Leonor, mi tesoro: La bruja va a viajar al extranjero  durante una semana, vamos a pasarnos esa semana juntos, mi reina... 

La  amante llama al niño a quien le da clases particulares: 
- Manuelito: Tengo  mucho trabajo la próxima semana... No tienes que venir a dar clase... 

El  niño llama a su abuelo: 
- Oye abuelo: La próxima semana no tengo clases, mi  profesora estará ocupada. Así que por fin... ¡Vamos a poder pasar la semana  juntos! 

El abuelo (que es el DIRECTOR en esta historia) llama a la  secretaria: 
- Vanesa, venga rápido: Suspenda el viaje, voy a pasar la  próxima semana con mi nieto que hace un año no veo, por lo que no vamos a  participar en el Seminario. Cancele el viaje y el hotel. 

La secretaria  llama al marido: 
- Juan: El payaso del director cambió de idea y acaba de  cancelar el viaje, se fastidió el ir a Argentina. 

El marido llama a la  amante: 
- Amorcito, disculpa: No podremos pasar la próxima semana juntos, el  viaje de la tetona de mi mujer fue cancelado. 

La amante llama al niño de  las clases particulares: 
- Manuelito: Mira, cambié de planes; esta semana te  voy a dar clases como siempre. 

El niño llama al abuelo: 
- Abuelo: la  pesada de mi profesora me dijo que esta semana sí tengo clases normales,  discúlpame, no voy a poder hacerte compañía. 

El abuelo llama a la  secretaria: 
- Vanesa: Mi nieto me acaba de decir que no va a poder estar  conmigo esta semana porque tiene clases. Así que continúe con los preparativos  del viaje al seminario...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 27, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> *¿Qué es un BUCLE informático?*   Para  quien no conoce el concepto de bucle, es un término que crearon los informáticos  para definir un enredo de los tantos que se han creado y para lo cual no tienen  una explicación sencilla para aclarar el problema.
> Haciendo poco esfuerzo  trataré de explicar en pocas palabras este famoso término.
> Se dice que un  programa de informática "entró en un bucle" como cuando ocurre la siguiente  situación:
> 
> ...



Realmente me sacó una buena sonrisa!!! √


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

Me too, even English isn't well-seen here.
(A mí también, a pesar de que el inglés no está aquí bién visto)

Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

El hombre que murió hinchado las "Paciencias".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

hoy escuche este chiste
¿que sale de la cruza de un gato y  un burro?
---salen  los vecinos a callar   al gato---


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

Salen los ojos del gato


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola.

"Con paciencia y saliva un elefante ........................... a una hormiga".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> "Con paciencia y saliva un elefante ........................... a una hormiga".
> 
> ...


 
que ?? le emboco de lejos un escupitajo ??

hayy.lo vi a al video.este capusoto con soloe star atras ahi con cara de bolu ........es un idolooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...l


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2010)

El viernes estaba Capusoto preguntando huevadas en una pintureria por Barracas , yo había entrado de casualidad a comprar un aerosol americano dorado. . . . pucha , dejen comer a los brocha gorda ¿no?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola.

"Con paciencia y saliva un elefante ........................... a una hormiga".
............................................... construyó su casa .......................

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 3, 2010)

Un cardiologo muy famoso muere y al rededor del feretro colocan muchos corazones.... Que hubiesen puesto si el que se hubiese muerto fuera un ginecologo?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2010)

Un montón de guantes de látex


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Un cardiologo muy famoso muere y al rededor del feretro colocan muchos corazones.... Que hubiesen puesto si el que se hubiese muerto fuera un ginecologo y los deudos ciegos ?


 
pescado pasado ..........


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un montón de guantes de látex



No podría estar más de acuerdo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 4, 2010)

y si hubiese sido un proctologo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 4, 2010)

Sin comentarios...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 4, 2010)

Muy bueno DOSMETROS........


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 4, 2010)

Ojo con las hormonas, que son traicionerassss...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

un ciego caminaba por la calle y  cuando pasa por la puerta de   la pescaderia   ,exclama  ¡¡adios   señorita¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

jajajaja  que sucio


----------



## Electronec (Dic 4, 2010)

Esto son dos señoritas que se encuentran en un ascensor y una le dice a la otra:

*-Oye Antonia:*
Hoy no te has puesto bragas!!!

*-Antonia:*
Y tu como lo sabes???

_Porque llevas caspa en los zapatos.


_


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 4, 2010)

No pillo ni el de las bragas de Antonia ni el del ciego y la señorita.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

para mi querés explicación,solo  para mandarnos al inframundo


----------



## Electronec (Dic 4, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> No pillo ni el de las bragas de Antonia ni el del ciego y la señorita.



Ahhhhhhh vale..........se me olvidó comentar, que Antonia iba con falda...........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

.......................................................................



> que antonia iba con faldas tan cortas ,casi al limite de rebelar los detalles


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Modisto con tono afeminado probándole el vestido a la clienta:
-Señorita, ¿usted tiene pelo en el pecho?
-¡No!, ¿cómo se le ocurre eso?
-Entonces me quedó demasiado escotado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que gran escote


......................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Andan todos primaverales y hormonales


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 4, 2010)

¡Huy amiguitos! . . . ¿estan contando chistes? . . . Tengo unos buenisimos . . . 

Caminaba un borracho por la calle entonces salio un perro ladrando . . . WOF WOF . . . 
y se le espanto la *perra* al borracho . . .   

Otro chiste, otro chiste . . . 

Saben cual es el colmo de Batman . . . No saben . . . 
pues que lo _*robin*_ . . .   

El ultimo, el ultimo, este si es buenisimo . . . 

Estaban dos puntillas hablando, asi como hablan las puntillas y una le pregunta a la otra: "¿Es verdad que consiguio trabajo?", y la otra respondio: "Si, trabajo en una carpinteria . . . pero me tienen _*clavada"*_ . . .     

¡Huy pero riansen que estaban buenos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Un amigo mio es tan honesto que encontró trabajo y lo devolvió


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> mandrake ese tipo de la foto es el cuenta chiste de  ''sabados felices ''  y    siempre  la gente   le tira bollos de papel ,que tambien esta en  en ''el tropel''  ?


El Rey Julien ha dicho/hablado/decretado


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 4, 2010)

Uff.... si el trabajo era de cuentachistes.... menos mal.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amigo mio es tan honesto que encontró trabajo y lo devolvió



Huy, este no tiene Mad...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> canal 772  de   dtv   están  pasando   chistes     en  el canal  caracol  internacional


El Rey Julien ha dicho/hablado/decretado


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2010)

Me resetearon mis points en el rank de CS1.6, que mal chiste...


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 4, 2010)




----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2010)

no dire nada, lo juro no dire nada...


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 4, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


>



jajaja que buena imagen


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mandrake ese tipo de la foto es el cuenta chiste de  ''sabados felices ''  y    siempre  la gente   le tira bollos de papel ,que tambien esta en  en ''el tropel''  ?



Si ese es "el cuentahuesos", tambien actuan otros comediantes: "el hombre caiman", "polilla", "carroloco", "mandibula", "el principe de Marulanda", "don gediondo" (chiste de doble sentido con tendencia a vulgar), "doña barbarita", "la bruja diocelina", "la gordita Fabiola", Patricia (los chistes mas recontra-feminista pero aguanta para el susto ), Amparo (imitadora) y la lista sigue. En el programa tambien hay un concurso de cuentachistes para aficionados (la mayoria del elenco ingreso al programa por esa via), las parodias de las novelas (sin esas no hay para eso, el tropel) y noticieros (pesimo dia) del canal caracol. 

Sabados felices 35 años



En la foto: "doña Barbarita", "la gorda" Fabiola y "el cuentahuesos".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> si    yo   miro     el programa ,ay uno  que   cuando  entra  tiene    la vos  finita  y   entonces se afloja  el pantalon y ya habla  normal.pero la parodia ''el  tropel '' es   lo que mas  me gusta,
> en argentina   no es  muy conocido el  programa


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey


----------



## Electronec (Dic 11, 2010)

*En el oceano, dos grandes tiburones blancos espían a los sobrevivientes de un  barco hundido, "Sígueme hijo" dice el padre tiburón al hijo, y comienzan a nadar  hacia la gente;** 
**
"Primero,  nadamos alrededor de ellos unas cuantas veces, mostrando solamente la punta de  nuestras aletas"....Así lo hicieron.** 
**
" ¡  Bien hecho hijo! Ahora nadamos a su alrededor otras cuantas veces, pero  mostrando las aletas completas"...  Así lo hicieron. 

"Ahora nos comemos  a todos!!!" **
**
Cuando  terminan de engullirlos, el hijo pregunta, 
" Papá, ¿ por qué no nos los  comemos a todos desde el principio? ¿ Por qué tenemos que nadar en círculos  alrededor de ellos?"* *
El  sabio padre contesta, "**Por que saben  mejor sin la caca dentro**"  *


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 11, 2010)

jeje, sabio tiburcio


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 11, 2010)

Muy bueno, realmente bueno!


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 11, 2010)

Opino lo mismo, es buenísimo, Electronec.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 11, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Firmado, Nosotros el Rey


   Ah ese es pacho sin fortuna, se rie de los infortunios propios y el pantalon siempre le apreta los c*****es  ji ji ji ji ji


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Ah ese es pacho sin fortuna, se rie de los infortunios propios y el pantalon siempre le apreta los cojones  ji ji ji ji ji



*


			
				su majestad el rey de todas las cosas dijo:
			
		


la realeza no usa pantalones por ese motivo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Hacer clic para expandir...

*,,,,,,,,,,,,sistema anticita,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *la realeza no usa pantalones por ese motivo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*


en ese caso si se le cae el jabon, dejelo donde esta!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

coyote tenias que ser ,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
burlaste el sistema anticitas y me albureaste jajaja 
saludos coyotin
PD:
      el coyote tampoco usa pantalones ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  haa ya se lo dijiste por experiencia  propia,ya entiendo muchas otras cosas,,,,


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2010)

eso es por practicidad, yo nunca he levantado el jabon (soy el que lo tira para que alguien mas lo recoja) y eso no fue tal como albur


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

por eso mismo lo dije yo,.
 tambien soy el que tira el jabon ,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

jaja déjense de andar tirándoselo....


----------



## GomezF (Dic 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> jaja déjense de andar tirándoselo....



JAJAJA, linda insuinación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2010)

Yo uso jabón líquido


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2010)

ten mas cuidado, imagina el tiempo que demoraras en recojerlo....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

jajajajaj..... 


En que parte lo usas con más profusión, 2M?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

jajaj  ni    2M se salvo,es rapido el coyote


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2010)

se hace lo que se puede, pero lastima que me hecharan la culpa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2010)

van a terminar jugando a la basurita  . . .


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2010)

una cronica peculiar, (no pienso explicar nada, ni pregunten):


> Esto ocurrio el pasado 20 de octubre en un lejano pueblo del prospero estado de Michoacan, llamado Tejeringo el Chico, cerca de Tecojorita y Tenalgueo el Grande, famosos por su produccion de queso baras, queso babas, queso badotas y queso plas, que por mucho superan a los franceses. Aquel hermoso dia de otono, contrajeron nupcias la senorita Pilar Godoy y el bien ponderado y atractivo Aquiles Baeza Parada; bajo la bendicion del Cura Melanonga, sucesor del Cura Melchorizo (que fue nombrado muchos anos antes por el Cardenal Gasdas) en la parroquia de nuestra senora Dolores Meraz.
> Las damas de honor en la ceremonia religiosa fueron las encantadoras hermanas Melo: Rosa, Deborah y Rita y por supuesto, la Mama Melo, quien se mostro muy feliz por el gran acontecimiento. El banquete resulto ser un gran exito, acudieron muchisimos invitados, algunos venian de muy lejos, de Lomas Turbo y Lomas Ajeo,como el millonario Agapito Melorques y su esposa Alma Marcela Silva de Alegria; tambien asistio gente aristocrata como Zacarias Blanco de la Barra, descendiente directo del Zar Zacarias el Grande; personajes internacionales como Willy Milano y Elber Gun. El maestro Sebino Sobretti, vestido elegantemente con un traje de telas de juir, fue quien dirigio la orquesta en tan prestigiada fiesta. Las ninas Concha, Queta, Mela y Rita, sobrinas del novio, fueron las primeras en correr hacia el banquete, despues de que Bartolome Costecho le grito a la mayor: Agarra mesa grande! Una vez que se instalo todo mundo en sus respectivos lugares, llegaron los meseros a servir el banquete, en el hubo de todo, pero lo que mas gusto fue el consome costecho y el raspado de anis que nos dieron al final; los que se quedaron con ganas de postre, pues no alcanzo para todos, se fueron con Rosa la que vende mangos (manguera) en la puerta de la casa del Chico Temido del pueblo, mejor conocido como el Coyote Cojo. Cuando este vio salir de la fiesta al pobre Benito Camelo que iba a comprar mangos y que es casi casi un santo, como el beato Carlos del Toro, le armo un pleito tremendo pues le dijo: "ayer te vi sentado en la parada" con su supuesta novia, una tal Carmela Pelaez; se empezaron a pelear, llego otro tipo de mala fama Guillermo Herdez "el pelon" y se armo un lio. La fiesta seguia y nadie se dio cuenta del pleito, excepto Agapito Velez Obando que salio corriendo del lugar pues, segun Monica Galindo, comio mucha carne pero hizo pescado (del toallero), es decir le dio una diarrea de aquellas. A pesar de estos pequenos incidentes, la fiesta pudo continuar en paz gracias al mensaje que emitio la premio nobel Rigoberta Menchu Farias, la cual iba ataviada con un hermoso vestido guatemalteco de color rosa celeste, confeccionado con una fina tela de las famosas tiendas Telas Poncho, negocio que heredo Alfonso Jr., o sea Poncho el chico, quien tambien estuvo presente y disfruto del magno evento. Por ultimo no debemos olvidar a mi gran amigo Eduardo N. Ganiza (Lalo) y su primo Francisco Jerte (Paco) y a sus bellas acompanantes Rosa Melcacho y Alma Maria Rico.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> una cronica peculiar, (no pienso explicar nada, ni pregunten):



...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

jajaj  coyote


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Ese coyote y sus peculiares relatos... yo tampoco explico nada...  jajajajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

No es necesario.... está excelente!! 

Coyote, si lo escribiste tú... realmente te esmeraste. Está bastante bueno (tanto que Cacho no va a entender nada.... )


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> (tanto que Cacho no va a entender nada.... )



Como iba la norma? Si Cacho no entiende, no hay albur?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

Exasto, corresto, mi estimado....


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Como iba la norma? Si Cacho no entiende, no hay albur?


Son teorias, aunque recuerda que los sintomas de la Coyotitis aguda hace que los pacientes con esa enfermedad vean albures hasta donde realmente no los hay


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Como iba la norma? Si Cacho no entiende, no hay albur?


Nein, herr ingenieur.

Eso se llama _Falacia de negación del antecedente_. Si yo lo entiendo, entonces es un albur clarito y evidente (diría Descartes). Si yo no lo entiendo, puede ser también un albur bien visible.
"Si llueve, la calle se moja. Como no llueve, entonces la calle no está mojada." (¡Falso!)

De todas formas, la coyotud anterior (por más que se entiende) no tiene destinatario, por lo que no es algo muy censurable (de tenerlo sería distinto).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

¡ ¡ ¡ lol ! ! !


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 13, 2010)

Helminto G. se volo usted la barda, sin animos de ofender como dirian y dicen por aqui a que coyote cojo de las n... pintas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2010)

la 2,6 la 2,6 es una norma  que ay que leer .caso contrario    quiero la traduccion de  





> que coyote cojo de las n... pintas.


jemplo =
 _____________________________que  bo****s, están escribiendo pa******as, (aqui eludimos la censura)

aquí  la traducimos = ___________ que  bonitos ,están escribiendo payasadas   (aqui demuestro que no eludi nada) 



> 2.6 No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla.


su majestad exije


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

Majestad, majestad....! la


*Norma √2*



> √2 Dejá de hinchar con las normas... ¬¬



jaja 


PD.: No se traduce, sólo se lee y se ve que se agarra; Ud. mismo lo dijo una vez: _piensa mal y acertarás!_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2010)

piensa mal y acertaras ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  claro ,,,,pero    expliquen por     mp  el chiste   que no le  encuentro ni   pie ni cabeza ????
norma del rey julien 


			
				su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *         norma     3,0    el rey julien si puede olvidarse de su propia norma,por eso es rey  *



PD;
      que  buena memoria hammer ,para las frases julianicas


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

Te lo explicaron ya?


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola chicos les traigo un videito para que se rian un rato. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/WHATDAFAQSHOW#p/u/1/LP7F3jmzcr4


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2010)

no  todavía  no explicaron


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

O. M. F. G.!!!!   Don lemur no entiende ni una pizca de albures!!!! jejejejejeje...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 13, 2010)

la posta?? hay que pensar demasiado lo del coyotin, me canse a los 2 renglones

saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

Esa es la idea, esa es la idea... jaja


----------



## Electronec (Dic 14, 2010)

*Terapia de  pareja**.*


Marido y mujer acuden al  psicólogo tras 20 años de matrimonio. 
Cuando se les pregunta cuál es el  problema, la mujer saca una lista larga y  detallada de todos los problemas que  han tenido durante los 20 años de  matrimonio:  


poca atención,  
falta de intimidad,  
falta de  comunicación,
vacío, 
soledad,  
no sentirse  valorada,
no sentirse amada,  
no sentirse  deseada... 

y bla, bla,  bla.....
La  lista es interminable.

Finalmente, el terapeuta se levanta, se acerca a  la mujer, le pide que se pare y la abraza y la besa apasionadamente, la recuesta  en el diván ...le quita la ropa  y todo lo demás...

Mientras el marido  los  observa con una ceja más alta que la otra. 

La mujer se queda muda,  cuando el doctor termina, ella se acomoda la ropa, se arregla el cabello y se  sienta en la silla medio aturdida. 

El terapeuta se dirige al marido y le  dice: 
"Esto es lo que su esposa  necesita, al menos 3 veces por semana". ¿Puede hacerlo?

El  marido lo medita un instante y responde: 

Bueno, la puedo traer los lunes y los miércoles, pero  los viernes tengo futbol.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2010)

jajajaj    ,la risa es por que llego la explicación,
como a las rubias ,si las querés hacer reir  un sábado,pues cuéntale el chiste   un  miércoles,así se ríe el sábado

PD;
     esta bueno el chiste de Electronec


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

¡ Que desatento Electronec  !


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)




----------



## asherar (Dic 15, 2010)

Ya me imagino el cerebro del varón ...

un solo lóbulo, ... y un solo tema ... 

...


...


... la electrónica


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> un solo lóbulo, ... y un solo tema ...
> ... muy buena acotación



Elegante y sutil... Estuvo bueno el comentario Ale 

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 15, 2010)

Departamento de Análisis de Materiales acaba de demostrar lo siguiente :

1.- Análisis Químico :

Elemento: MUJER
Símbolo: Mu
Descubridor: Adán
Masa Atómica: acopiada en 53,6 kg.(Pero varía entre 40 y 150kg.)
Frecuencia: Cantidades abundantes en todas las áreas urbanas .

2.- Propiedades Físicas:

A.- Superficie generalmente cubierta por una capa de pintura
B.- Hierve espontáneamente, se congela por razones desconocidas.
C.- Se derrite si se le da un trato especial.
D.- Se vuelve amarga si no se la usa correctamente.
E.- Rara vez se le encuentra en la naturaleza en estado virgen.
F.- Cede bajo presión ejercida en los puntos precisos.

3.- Propiedades Químicas:

A.- Tiene gran atracción por el oro, la plata y una amplia gama de piedras preciosas.
B.- Absorbe grandes cantidades de sustancias caras.
C.- Puede explotar espontáneamente sin previo aviso y sin razón aparente.
D.- Es insoluble en líquidos y su actividad aumenta por saturación en alcohol etílico.
E.- Es el agente reductor de dinero mas poderoso conocido por el hombre.

4.- Usos comunes:

A.- Altamente ornamental, especialmente en autos deportivos.
B.- Puede resultar de gran ayuda para la relajación.
C.- Agente limpiador muy efectivo.

5.- Pruebas realizadas:

A.- La muestra pura se torna rosada cuando se le descubre en su estado natural
B.- Se torna verde cuando se le coloca junto a una muestra mejor…

6.- Peligros potenciales:

A.- Altamente peligrosa, salvo en manos experimentadas.
B.- Es ilegal poseer mas de una, aunque pueden tenerse varias en distintos lugares, mientras que no entren en contacto en cuyo caso es inevitable una violenta explosión.

Advertencias :

A.- No existen dos iguales.
B.- Si bien parece un elemento abundante, se considera un bien escaso, por lo tanto valore y
conserve la que tiene.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

Neo! esta muy bueno!! jajajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

Buenísimo *Neo  *

**


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

jajajajaj





buenisimo


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

bien ahi!! jajajajajaj

Ver el archivo adjunto 44636
esta imagen esta buenisima! es como 2metros obtubo los pelos parados!! esta bueno!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2010)

no es lo mismo los pelos de punta... que pelos en la punta


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

bueno como sea coyote! pelo parado o pelo de punta! es lo mismo!


----------



## Jessy (Dic 16, 2010)

Es el primer día de clases en los Estados Unidos, y la maestra presenta a Suzuki, hija de un empresario japonés, a los alumnos. La maestra les dice:

    -Empecemos repasando un poco de Historia americana. ¿Quién dijo "Denme la libertad o denme la muerte"?

La clase se quedó callada, excepto por Suzuki que levantó la mano:

    Lo dijo Patrick Henry en 1775.


A ver, ahora ¿Quién dijo:

    "El gobierno del pueblo, para el pueblo no debe desaparecer de la faz de la tierra"


De nuevo, ninguna respuesta de la clase, salvo Suzuki que levantó la mano nuevamente:

    Lo dijo Abraham Lincoln en 1863.

La maestra, asombrada, les dice:

    Niños, debería darles vergüenza. Suzuki, que es nueva en nuestro país, sabe más de nuestra historia que ustedes"

Mientras tanto, la maestra alcanza a escuchar un susurro:

    - ¡¡¡Chinguen a su madre los japoneses !!!!
    - ¿Quién dijo eso? - Preguntó la maestra enfurecida.


Para variar, Suzuki toma la palabra y dice:

    Lo dijo el General Mc Arthur en 1942 . . . Y también lo dijo Lee Iacocca en 1982


La clase queda muda y uno de los chicos alcanza a decir:

    - Voy a vomitar !!!


La maestra trata de ver quién fue el irrespetuoso y dice:

    - Ya está bien, ¿Quién dijo eso?

Y Suzuki de nuevo:

    Se lo dijo George Bush (padre) al Primer ministro japonés en 1991.


Uno de los alumnos, furioso, le grita desde el fondo:

    - Chúpame ésta !!!


Suzuki, casi saltando en su silla, le dice a la maestra:

    Bill Clinton a Mónica Lewinsky en 1997 !!!


La clase entra en un estado de histeria. La maestra se desmaya.....cunde el caos. Mientras los alumnos se arremolinan alrededor de la desvanecida maestra, uno de ellos exclama:

    Este es un verdadero desmadre, a mí no me echen la culpa..!!!


Y finalmente Suzuki dice:

    Vicente Fox 1o. de Diciembre del 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 y 2005


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

jajaj en argentina tenemos un ex-presidente que le echamos la culpa de todo tambien......


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2010)

lamentablemente este tipo si lo dijo publicamente


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

na si supieses las cosa que hizo el nuestro..... pero bue todo tenemos uno asi no creo que se salve nadie


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

mi presidente siendo sacerdote lleno de hijos a varias mujeres, unas cuantas casadas!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2010)

bueno entonces ni hablemos del chaparrito pelon de lentes....


----------



## Jessy (Dic 16, 2010)

Otrooo =)

-¿Amor, a que te olvidaste otra vez?
-¿De qué,Mónica?
-¡Hoy cumplimos 12 años de casados!
-Pe… pe… pero, ¿cómo me voy a olvidar de eso?
quiero que me lleves a cenar, a ver un buen espectáculo y a bailar.
-¡Justamente eso era lo que tenía planeado!
-quiero que me lleves al Exxxes
-Queeeeé?, ¿Estás loca?, ¡Eso es un antro!

¡Quiero que me lleves ahí y punto!

Y fueron…

Apenas llegaron, el valet dijo:
- Buenas noches, ¿cómo le va Ingeniero? ¡Qué bueno verlo otra vez!
La mujer saltó sorprendida:
-¿Qué dice éste? ¿Dijo que qué bueno verte otra vez?. ¿Has venido?
-¿Yo? ¿Pero estás loca? ¿A este *inche antro?. Le dicen a todos lo mismo.Estos lugares son así.

Llegaron con el portero:
- Ingeniero… ¡Qué gusto!
- Te dijo ingeniero.. ¡Te conoce!
- ¿Ehhh?… Y cómo no me va a conocer, si este tipo trabaja en el edificio de mi oficina. Es el electricista del edificio.

Ya adentro, los recibió Alex, el gerente:
- ¡Como esta ingeniero! ¿La mejor mesa, como siempre,verdad?
-¿Este c*brón también es electricista en tu oficina? ¡Te voy a matar!
- No… ehh… no, este señor me conoce porque es el que me vendió la camioneta que te compre.
- Me estás diciendo mentiras c*brón…

En ese momento apareció la vendedora de cigarrillos:
- ¡Mi Reeeeeeeeyy!, ¿Te doy tu Cohiba? …
La cigarrera se puso el habano entre los pechos:
-¡Méteme la manita, mi amor, y saca tu habanito!

Mónica estaba a punto de matar a su marido cuando se apagaron las luces.

El Ingeniero y mujer se sentaron y empezó el espectáculo.

Apareció una mujer super sensacional que empezó a hacer un strip-tease espeluznante.

Cuando se quedó solo con la tanguita se acercó a la mesa del ingeniero y, mimosísima, preguntó a toda la concurrencia:
- Y ahora, ¿quién me va a sacar la tanguita?
Todos los presentes gritaron a coro:
-¡Se ve, se siente, el inge con los dientes! ¡Se ve, se siente, el inge con los dientes!

Mónica no aguantó más.. Salió corriendo y se metió en un taxi.
El Ingeniero la siguió y dentro del vehículo

La mujer empezó a pegarle y trató de arrojarlo fuera.

-¡Eres el hijo de p*ta más grande de toda la historia!…

Mónica se sacó un zapato e histérica, comenzó a pegarle en la cabeza y a gritarle groserías..

El taxista se dio la vuelta y dijo:
- Mire que hemos llevado p*tas locas ingeniero

¡Pero, como esta *inche, vieja, ¡NINGUNA!!!

LA BAJO A PUTAZOS IGUAL QUE A LAS OTRAS?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2010)

me da la impresion de que *para presidente* esta faltando  algun examen de ingreso o pruebita de aptitud.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

coyotita,  deja de contar mis historias!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

jajaj...........no fernandob...es solo UNA SENSACIÓN!!!!


----------



## Jessy (Dic 16, 2010)

Jejeje  yo no cuento ninguna historia pero si dices que es tuya !


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

jajajajaja no es solo broma!! que yo sepa aun no soy ingeniero ni tampoco todavia me case! a no ser que nos hayamos casado coyotita y no me acuerdo! jejejejeje


----------



## Jessy (Dic 16, 2010)

Jejejeje ^^u que yo sepa no estoy casada  Otro chiste 

Las palabras correctas 

El hombre despertó aquella mañana con una tremenda cruda... 

La noche anterior se había pegado una parranda fuera de casa, bebió como un loco, ni siquiera se acordaba como había regresado a su casa...

Preso de un dolor de cabeza lacerante, dolidos todos los músculos del cuerpo, la garganta más reseca que lengua de loro; en la boca un sabor a cobre, vinagre.

Tenía miedo aún de abrir los ojos pues lo esperaba, de seguro, la encabronada de su vieja. 
Abrió los ojos como pudo, y lo que vio lo dejó loco. 

Sobre la mesa de noche estaba una pequeña hielera llena de cubitos de hielo con un par de cervezas bien frías. Al lado, había un par de Alka-Seltzers y un vaso de agua. Recargado en el vaso estaba un sobrecito perfumado. 
El tipo anonadado abrió el sobre y en su interior halló un recado que decía: 

    Amor mío, vida de mi vida: Perdona que no esté aquí para atenderte, salí un momento, pero regreso al rato para estar contigo. Te he dejado estas cosas sobre la mesita para que alivies el malestar que quizá sientas después de la borrachera de anoche. Te he preparado un caldo como a ti te gusta, pollo y res, que te espera en el comedor. Le pedí a nuestro hijo que te lo sirva y que esté pendiente de ti; te dejo un beso con todo mi amor. Tu esposa que te adora. 

El hombre no daba crédito a sus ojos. Bebió con deleite las dos cervezas bien frías, se bañó, se vistió y bajo al comedor. Ahí en efecto lo esperaba su hijo, que lo saludó con cariño y le sirvió el caldo preparado por su madre. Se lo comió en silencio, y el asombrado padre pensó:

    -¿Qué esta sucediendo?, ¿Soñaba acaso?, ¿Era aquello una vana ilusión de mis sentidos? 

Entonces se atrevió a preguntar con timidez: 

    -¿Qué pasó anoche, hijo?

    -Llegaste a las 3 de la mañana y venías en completo estado de ebriedad, chocaste el carro en la puerta del garaje; le diste una patada al gato; te vomitaste en la sala y arruinaste la alfombra que mi mamá acababa de comprar, te measte en el closet. Luego te caíste en la escalera y ahí quedaste privado, sin sentido. Tuvo que despertarme mi mamá para que la ayudara a llevarte a la cama.

    -y ¿Entonces? -pregunta el señor- ¿por qué todo esto? ¿por qué las cervecitas y el amoroso recadito, y el tremendo caldo y todas estas finas atenciones?'. 

Responde el muchacho:

    -Porque mamá te iba a desvestir en la cama y cuando empezó a bajarte los pantalones tú dijiste:  ¡Quieta p*rra, que soy casado!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

Reeeeeeeeeeee bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno !


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

jajaj...... que final ....

jajaj hay que memorizar esa frase........jajaj


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 16, 2010)

jajajajajajajaja coyotia, esta bueno

ya se que decirte cuando llegue a la casa asi!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> jajajajajajajaja coyotia, esta bueno
> 
> ya se que decirte cuando llegue a la casa asi!


y le hablaras por telefono para que te cuente un chiste?


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y le hablaras por telefono para que te cuente un chiste?


... 
mmm, no, ... mejor entra al foro, así todos se enteran ...


----------



## Jessy (Dic 16, 2010)

Jejeje otro chiste 

¿2+2=?.

Ingeniero: 3.9968743.

Físico: 4.000000004 ± 0.00000006.

Matemático: espere, solo unos minutos más, ya he probado que la solución existe y es única, ahora la estoy acotando.

Filósofo: ¿qué quiere decir 2+2?.

Lógico: defina mejor 2+2 y le responderé.

Contador: ¿cuanto quieres que dé?


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> ...
> 
> Matemático: espere, solo unos minutos más, ya he probado que la solución existe y es única, ahora *estoy viendo si converge* ...




Uno parecido: 

Había que demostrar que todos los numeros impares son primos: 

El matemático: 
"El 1 es impar y primo, el 3 es impar y primo, el 5 es impar y primo ... por inducción todos los 
impares son primos."

El físico: 
"El 1 es impar y primo, el 3 es impar y primo, el 5 es impar y primo, el 7 es impar y primo, 
el 9 error estadístico, el 11 es impar y primo, el 13 es impar y primo,  ... "

El ingeniero:
"El 1 es impar y primo, el 3 es impar y primo, el 5 es impar y primo, el 7  es impar y primo, 
el 9 es impar y primo, ... "

...


----------



## zxeth (Dic 17, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Uno parecido:
> 
> Había que demostrar que todos los numeros impares son primos:
> 
> ...






Explicacion


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y le hablaras por telefono para que te cuente un chiste?



estas celocito coyote?


----------



## Jessy (Dic 17, 2010)

Maaaaaas chistes 

Un tipo aparece borrachísimo en su casa a las tres de la mañana.
Indignada, la esposa reclama:
-Te parece una bonita hora de llegar a dormir  ? 
-Ah shinga'o! ¿Quién te dijo que ya llegué?. Si nomás vine por la guitarra...

-----

Un borracho llega a una venta de licores y le dice al vendedor:
-Por favor, una bebida de Shakira.
-De Shakira?
-Sí, de esas que dejan bruto, ciego, sordo, mudo... 

----

Va un compadre a visitar a su compadre al hospital porque se enteró de que había tenido un accidente.
Ya estando en la habitación de su compadre le pregunta: 
- Qué le pasó compadre?
-Mire... -el compadre le enseña una rajada en la cabeza
- Ve esto, compa ? Pues fue hecho con un cuerno de jirafa  .
El compadre se sorprendió con tal explicación.
En eso le sigue diciendo el accidentado,
- Mire esto también compadre: 
Ahora le enseña un moretón en el estómago
- Ve esto?
-Pues fue una patada de caballo salvaje  .
-El otro compadre se encontraba asombradísimo. 
-Mire, compadre Continua el golpeado enseñándole un orificio en la parte superior de la espalda
-Ve esto también?
Esto, compadre,fue un cuerno de rinoceronte  ...
Y este ojo morado fue la cola de una sirena  !!!
Eso ya fue el colmo, el otro compadre no resiste mas la intriga y con una enorme curiosidad le pregunta: 
Pos donde andaba, compadre: ¿En un safari?!
-No, compadre: me subí bien pedo a un carrusel...

------

La mujer entra a la cocina y encuentra a su marido mirando hacia todos lados, matamoscas en la mano.
-¿Qué estas haciendo?' - le pregunta.
'Cazando moscas' - responde-

'¡Ah, ya veo! ¿Has tenido suerte?'
-'Sip, 3 machos y 2 hembras' -le contesta.
Intrigada, ella le pregunta:

-¿Cómo puedes determinar el sexo de cada mosca que has matado?'
-'Muy fácil, tres estaban sobre la lata de Tecate y las otras dos en el teléfono...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> . . . Y este ojo morado fue la cola de una sirena !!!
> Eso ya fue el colmo, el otro compadre no resiste mas la intriga y con una enorme curiosidad le pregunta:
> Pos donde andaba, compadre: ¿En un safari?!
> -No, compadre: me subí bien pedo a un carrusel...


 
.


----------



## asherar (Dic 17, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Explicacion



Por decir que los ingenieros no son rigurosos ...
Es un chiste clásico entre físicos y matemáticos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2010)

*Todo depende de quien lo cuent**e… *



_*Dos mujeres conversando:*_
*- ¿Cómo fue tu dia?*
*- Una catástrofe! mi marido llegó a casa del trabajo, cenó en tres minutos, después tuvimos sexo en cuatro minutos y a los dos minutos, ya estaba dormido! Y tu dia, ¿cómo fue?*

*- Ha sido fantástico! Mi marido llegó a casa me llevó a cenar, luego a caminar durante 1 hora hasta que llegamos a casa. Después de 1 hora de juego amoroso a la luz de las velas, tuvimos sexo durante 1 hora y hablamos luego por más de 1 hora más !*


*Los dos maridos correspondientes opinan:*
*- ¿Cómo fue tu dia?*
*- Ha sido fantástico! Llegué a casa y la cena estaba sobre la mesa, cenamos, hicimos el amor y me dormi como una roca! Y el tuyo?*

*- Una catástrofe! Llegué a casa cansadisimo, no habia luz, tuve que llevar a mi esposa a cenar afuera, la comida era una basura y carisima, tan cara que no tenía dinero para pagar el taxi de regreso. Tuvimos que caminar hasta casa, cuando llegamos, todavía no había electricidad , y encendimos las velas! Estaba tan estresado que necesite una hora para excitarme y otra para poder finalizar. Con todo eso me desvelé y tuve que soportar a mi mujer hablando durante otra hora más !*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

jajajaj buenisimo dosme te pasate ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2010)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

tengo  uno 
un  borracho caminaba tambaleándose, una señora lo ve y le dice pss pss señor tiene en boliche abierto(el cierre del pantalon) 
el borracho contesta -- el boliche abierto?
las eñora replica apuntando la zona en cuestion ,  --tiene el boliche abierto
a lo que el borracho contesta --bueno ya que el boliche  esta abierto ,no quiere pasar a chupar algo ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 19, 2010)

Esto si es compañerismo!!!


----------



## asherar (Dic 20, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> --bueno ya que el boliche  esta abierto ,no quiere pasar a chupar algo ?



Nooooooooo ...


----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

SOrry, no recuerdo si ya postee, estos chistes de supermercado:
En el supermercado iba a echar al reponedor (mercaderista, quien repone los productos de mercaderia), de Mermeladas Malloa, por la deMora.
                                                            ******
Este son solo para Chile: 
-A los reponedores de Luchetti (empresa de pastas), los agarran para el fideo pero estan en su salsa.
-La promotora de Zuko andaba dando jugo (dar jugo es como andar dando la hopra, o sea tonteando no se cual seria la palabra correcta, en este caso las promotoras dan muestras de degustacion en vasitos plasticos).
-Los reponedores de Livean (refresco), no son muy astutos, por que no son VIVO (otra marca de refrescos bajos en calorias.
-El reponedor de Viña Concha y Toro, es de fiar.....por que es de Reserva, el vino.
                                                      ********

Estos chistes deben decirse a alguien de confianza, y cuando vemos la cara de desconcierto en sus ojos, o esta persona dice, "gracias"; le explicamos lo que significa.
Lindura = nuevo detergente lavalozas, que dura mucho, por eso LIN dura.
Rickcura= es un doctor que se llama Rick y cura a la gente, por eso rick cura.
Preciousura= un comerciante vende caro y por eso precio-usura a la gente.
Bueno ya se me ocurriran más. Perdon si no son muy buenos pero son de mi manufactrua.
Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)




----------



## Alva (Dic 25, 2010)

jajaja Los cordobeses son geniales y La Mole un genio


DOSMETROS dijo:


> JAJAJA Peavey
> 
> 
> *MULTA CORDOOOBESA
> ...



 de vez en cuando usamos el cerebro para ayudar a nuestros maridos los tecnicos electrònicos


LeonKennedy dijo:


>


----------



## angel36 (Dic 25, 2010)

jajaj buenisimo..........me hiciste acordar al flaco pailos.....jajajj


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

porque un tacaño no se confiesa nunca,,,,,,porque no quiere quitarse un peso de encima


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 26, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque un tacaño no se confiesa nunca,,,,,,porque no quiere quitarse un peso de encima



Don Cangrejo es Tan tacaño que no presta atención...


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

Para mi hermano UPS= Unión de Put*s Soviéticas


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 26, 2010)

UPS=United Parcel Service??? He vivido engañado... De todos modos, hacen buenas entregas!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Para mi hermano UPS= Unión de Put*s Soviéticas





Tacatomon dijo:


> UPS=United Parcel Service??? He vivido engañado... De todos modos, hacen buenas entregas!


pues si debe hacer "buenas" "entregas"


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

> Josefe17 dijo: Ver Mensaje
> 
> Para mi hermano UPS= Unión de Put*s Soviéticas
> 
> ...



de hecho ambos hacen entregas, solo que unos entregan la parte de atras y otros entregan objetos!! jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues si debe hacer "buenas" "entregas"



No tienes ni idea


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

la nueva portatil!!! es muy practica!! jajaajajajajaja la llevas a donde sea!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> la nueva portatil!!! es muy practica!! jajaajajajajaja la llevas a donde sea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake... Le faltan las baterías y el inversor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

las lleva en el.... otro lado


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

edito! estan al costado de la caja negra que esta atras, no se ven!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2010)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 29, 2010)

Jaj... ahora juegan al ping-pong...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 30, 2010)

y de nuevo, no explico


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

un nene entra  al  baño y la madre  se estaba bañando,
el curioso pequeño le pregunta a la madre que era eso que tenia entre las piernas,pues era muy distinto a pitulin que el tenia,
la madre sin saber que responder le dice ,, es un enchufe hijo,,
lo cual el nene responde ¡¡¡que quilombo de cables¡¡


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 30, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK8lNJ5RWqc
> y de nuevo, no explico



jajajaja,esas peliculas 70eras lo máximo


----------



## asherar (Ene 2, 2011)

Antes que una portátil, prefiero una de escritorio bien completita ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 2, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Antes que una portátil, prefiero una de escritorio bien completita ...



Mmm, No se si así se puede jugar bien al Counter Strike... Pero si que puedo hacer mis abdominales mientras chateo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

pero  y la pollera para que????? o es un almuadon?
Ver el archivo adjunto 45589


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2011)

jajaja, le falta una heladerita al  lado y esta hecho el vago ese


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 3, 2011)




----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm, de coca no habra???


5l de coca... 
No... No tendría ningún sentido: No vienen botellas de 2l de fernet...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> 5l de coca...
> No... No tendría ningún sentido: No vienen botellas de 2l de fernet...



bueno, pero si podemos pedir por pedir, pedite una maquinola quete haga la mezcla perfecta (asi tendria yo mis 5L de coca) y no necesitas boteias de 2L


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Mucama celosa

Le dice la dueña de casa a la mucama:
- No sabés, acabo de enterarme que el turro de mi marido sale todos los días con su secretaria.
- ¡No lo creo señora! Usted me lo dice para darme celos…

______________________________________-

Aritos

En la oficina, un compañero de trabajo se dio cuenta que otro compañero, que siempre había sido conservador en su comportamiento, estaba usando aritos, y le pregunta:
- No sabía que estabas en esa onda.
Y él le contesta:
- Bueno, no es gran cosa, son sólo unos aritos.
- ¿Y desde cuando vos usás aritos?
- ¡¡¡¡Desde que mi mujer encontró uno en mi auto!!!! 
____________________________

Aniversario

Estaban reunidos Berta y Cacho, pensando que dentro de pocos días cumplirían 25 años de casados.
En eso Berta le dice a su marido:
- Chuchi..., estamos de aniversario, 25 años... me gustaría hacer algo que hace tiempo no hago.
- Genial... ¡callarte!

______________________
- Papá, papá... ¿es cierto que en la China antigua los hombres no conocían a sus esposas hasta después de haberse casado?
- Hijo mío, eso ha pasado siempre y en todas partes. 

_______________________
En la conserjería del hotel:
-Ring, ring.
-¿Diga?
-Tengo un problema. Estamos en el piso 39 y mi mujer se quiere suicidar tirándose por la ventana.
-No se preocupe, señor, los cristales de las ventanas no se pueden abrir.
- Ese es el problema.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL

Buenisimos!!!! 2M!!!! Ajajaja, El último Juaaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)




----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Aaaaajjaaj, Tremenda carcajadaª!!!! Les falló el letrero!!! Sexo gratis!!! AJAJajjajajaj....

.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
. JAjaajsasjaaaj


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2011)

publicidad engañosa ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2011)

http://interzapping.blogspot.com/2007/09/el-mejor-hacker.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

Ahora entiendo a mi máquina , no eran los cartuchos secos o la falta de drivers . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 18, 2011)

demonios!!!!!!!!!!!! un jaker ando por mi maquina!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

y por mi billetera , recórcholis


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2011)

eu...............seguro que fue un haker ...........


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 18, 2011)

mmmmmmno creo fer, segun una mina (yanky creo) eso lo causa las peliculas porno en 3d


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

A la hija de una vecina , no se que tocó en un pasamanos (caño pa agarrarse) de un colectivo


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2011)

se..........el pasamanos de el colectivero mas bien .
eso les pasa por subirse al colectivo lleno en minifalda y tanga.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2011)

esque no vio si en realidad era el pasamanos....


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> eso les pasa por subirse al colectivo lleno en minifalda y tanga.


Corrección: En minifalda y *sin* tanga. 

Que las serán chiquitas, pero hacen una diferencia grande


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 19, 2011)

ay va un chistesito cruel:
amigo_1= ashhh ahi viene esa HP bisca que me cae tan mal
amigo_2= (enfadado) ole mk, respete que esa es mi hermana
amigo_1= ahyy que le paso en el ojito!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esque no vio si en realidad era el pasamanos....



El clásico Coyote!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

lo mismo  digo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esque *NO-VIO* si en realidad era el pasamanos....


Yo diria que es subliminar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2011)

o el pasamanos sería ella . . . .  ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2011)

*LA LÓGICA DE LAS MONJAS*

*Dos monjas salían del convento para vender biscochos.*

*Una es la Hermana María y la otra es la Hermana Luisa.*

*Hermana María: - ¡¡¡Está quedando oscuro y nosotras todavía estamos lejos del convento!!!*

*Hermana Luisa: - ¿Ya te diste cuenta que un hombre está siguiéndonos hace como media hora?*

*Hermana María: - Sí, ¿Qué será lo que él quiere?*

*Hermana Luisa: - Es lógico. Él quiere violarnos.*

*Hermana María: - ¿Y ahora, qué debemos hacer? Él nos alcanzará en 1 minuto.*

*Hermana Luisa: - La única cosa lógica que nos resta hacer, es separarnos.*
*Tú vas para aquel lado y yo voy por aquel otro. Él no podrá seguirnos a **las dos, al mismo tiempo.*

*Entonces, el hombre decidió seguir a la Hermana Luisa...*

*La Hermana María llegó al convento preocupada con lo que podría haberle sucedido a la Hermana Luisa.*

*Pasado un buen tiempo, llega la Hermana Luisa.*



*Hermana María: - Hermana Luisa. Gracias a Dios que llegó. Cuéntame lo qué sucedió.*

*Hermana Luisa: - Sucedió lo lógico. El hombre no podía seguirnos a las dos, entonces él opto por seguirme.*

*Hermana María: - ¿Entonces que sucedió?*

*Hermana Luisa: - Lo lógico, yo comencé a correr lo más rápido que pude y él corrió lo más rápido que él podía también...*

*Hermana María: - ¿Y entonces?....*

*Hermana Luisa: - Nuevamente sucedió lo lógico: él me alcanzó.*

*Hermana María: - Oh, Dios mío! ¿Y tú qué hiciste?*

*Hermana Luisa: - Hice lo lógico, me levanté el hábito.*

*Hermana María: - Oh, Hermana Luisa! ¿Y qué hizo él hombre?*

*Hermana Luisa: - Él, también hizo lo lógico, se bajó sus pantalones.*

*Hermana María: - ¡¡¡Oh, no!!! ¿Y qué sucedió después?*

*Hermana Luisa: - ¿No es obvio, Hermana María? ¡¡¡Una monja con el hábito levantado consigue correr mucho más rápido que un hombre con los pantalones abajo!!!*









*SI USTED PENSO EN OTRO FINAL PARA LA HISTORIA, RECE:*
*188 AVE MARÍAS Y 309 PADRES NUESTROS.*
*¡¡¡PERVERTIDO(A)S!!!*

*Y PIDA A DIOS PARA QUE LIMPIE SU MENTE SUCIA*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

a rezar y rezar .      que lo tiro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 20, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a rezar y rezar .      que lo tiro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Ya son un montón los que tienen que rezar  XD XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 20, 2011)

yo me pregunte, que fue de los biscochos...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 20, 2011)

Padre nuetro que estas en...................:cabezon:


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 20, 2011)

...el cielo.
Santificado sea tu nombre
Venga a nosotros tu reino.
Hágase tu voluntad así en la tierra
como en el cielo.
Danos hoy 
nuestro pan de cada día.
Perdona nuestras ofensas, 
como también nosotros perdonamos
a los que nos ofenden. 
No nos dejes caer
en la tentación y líbranos del mal.

AMÉN


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2011)

Como no me confieso , no puedo comulgar

Si me confesara . . . . obviamente tampoco !

¿entonces?

amen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

un curita estaba en la playa predicando las palabras del señor ,el lugar estaba lleno de jóvenes y bellas muchachas ,
entonces un muchacho le dice  al curita que lo admiraba con que entereza estaba predincando y  no se tentaba a mirar las muchachas  con otros ojos mas que el de un curita.
el curita le contesta al muchacho---- hijo mio si esta sotana fuera de bronce ,escucharias cada campanazo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 21, 2011)

Basto cual lija del nº 40


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2011)

Yo tengo una memoria pésima para los chistes !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2011)

El curita había salido la noche anterior de trapisondas y estaba hecho percha  , entonces le encarga al monaguillo le atienda el confesionario por el y le deja una lista con los pecados más comunes y sus penitencias. Y que cualquier cosa que le avisara que se iba a tomar una aspirina y se tiraría al catre.

Así , el monaguillo imitando la voz del curita toma su lugar , escucha , busca en la lista y da las penitencias.

Hasta que viene una y le cuenta el pecado cometido , el monaguillo lo busca en la lista y no encuentra nada , ni parecido . . . así que le dice espérame hija mía y sale corriendo y le pregunta al curita : ¿¡Cuanto le doy por XXXXXX!?


El curita levanta un ojo , le hace una pequeña mueca y le dice:

¡ Si te lo hizo bién dale 20 pesos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2011)

canchero el cura.................cliente viejo.
pagara con su sueldo o con las limosnas ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

el curita le dice una mujer que estaba ejerciendo la profesión mas vieja del mundo -----hija as elejido un mal camino hija ¡¡¡¡
--tiene razón padre ,en todo el dia no a  pasado ningun cliente ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2011)

Y de Sta Magdalena como andamos ?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 22, 2011)

Un dia en un cofesionario de un pequeño pueblo:

Elena; -padre he pecado.
Cura; -cuéntame hija......
Elena; -he conocido a Pepe y lo hemos hecho 3 veces.
Cura;  -tres padres nuestros y deja 10 euros en el cepillo.

Ana; -padre he pecado.
Cura; -cuéntame hija......
Ana; -he conocido a Pepe y lo hemos hecho 5 veces.
Cura;  -6 padres nuestros y deja 20 euros en el cepillo.

Alicia; -padre he pecado.
 Cura; -cuéntame hija......
 Alicia; -he conocido a Pepe y lo hemos hecho 8 veces.
 Cura;  -10 padres nuestros y deja 30 euros en el cepillo.

Depues de la visita de 10 mujeres mas........

Pepe; -padre soi Pepe.
 Cura; -Pepe !!!.........???......Cúentame hijo....
 Pepe; O llevamos el cepillo a medias, o me llevo la po**a a otra parroquia!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

que jodido ese pepe ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  juas ,como  le decían ''don burro'' ,''señor manguera'',''bombero'',''el tres piernas''
Electronec la polla es la esposa del gallo ¡¡¡¡¡ juas


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 22, 2011)

Si montas y desmontas un aparato el suficiente número de veces, acabarás por tener dos aparatos, tristemente, distintos del original... 

ojala no fuera asi, siempre hacen todos los equipos para que se rompan


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2011)

¿ Qué dicen las mujeres cuando llegan al momento del goce culminante ? 

"... oh Dios!!!, ... oh Dios!!! " (una religiosa)

"... ah!!!, ... ah!!! " (una asmática)

"... más!!!, ... más!!! " (una matemática)

"... como acabes antes que yo te mato" (una feminista dominatrix)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Qué dicen las mujeres cuando llegan al momento del goce culminante ?
> 
> "... oh Dios!!!, ... oh Dios!!! "


 

Siempre les digo . . .  aquí entre nosostros llamame Horacio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

mujer se se duerme jadeando,despierta con una sonrisa ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2011)

Me voy a cumplir con mis obligaciones maritales (dormir), hasta mañana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

asta mañana dosme,,,que no eras soltero vos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 23, 2011)

*Un carnicero estaba a punto de cerrar su negocio cuando vio entrar un perro. Trató de espantarlo, pero el perro volvió.* *
Nuevamente intentó espantarlo, pero entonces se dio cuenta que el animal traía un sobre en el hocico. 

Curioso,  el carnicero abrió el sobre y en su interior encontró un billete de 50  pesos y una nota que decía: "Por favor:  mándeme con el perro 1 kg de  carne picada de ternera y 2 kg de pulpa*" *
Asombrado,  el carnicero tomó el dinero, colocó la carne picada y la pulpa en una  bolsa y puso la bolsa junto al perro, pero olvidó darle el cambio al  perro.* *
El perro empezó a gruñir y a mostrarle los colmillos.* *
Al  darse cuenta de su olvido, el carnicero puso el cambio del billete en  la bolsa; el perro se calmó, tomó la bolsa con el hocico y salió de la  carnicería.* *
El carnicero, impresionado, decidió seguir al can y cerró a toda prisa su negocio.* *
El animal bajó por la calle hasta el  primer semáforo, donde se sentó en la acera y aguardó para poder cruzar. 

Luego atravesó la calle y caminó hasta una parada de autobús, con el carnicero siguiéndole de cerca.* *En la parada, cuando vio que era el autobús correcto, subió seguido por el carnicero.* *
Varias  cuadras después, el carnicero, boquiabierto, observó que el can erguido  sobre las patas traseras, tocaba el timbre para descender, siempre con  la bolsa en el hocico.* *
Perro  y carnicero caminaron por la calle hasta que el animal se detuvo en una  casa, donde puso la bolsa junto a la puerta y, retirándose un poco, se  lanzó contra ella, golpeándola fuerte.* *Repitió la acción varias veces, pero  nadie respondió en la casa.* *
En  el colmo del asombro, el carnicero vio al perro tomar la bolsa con el  hocico, rodear la casa, saltar una cerca y dirigirse a una ventana.* *Una vez allí, tocó con las patas en el vidrio varias veces, sin soltar la bolsa; luego regresó a la puerta.* *
En  ese momento, un hombre abrió la puerta... ¡y comenzó a golpear  brutalmente al perro! El carnicero corrió hasta el hombre para  impedirlo, diciéndole: "Por Dios, hombre, ¿qué está haciendo? Su perro  es un genio!.... ¡Es único!" 

El hombre, evidentemente molesto,  respondió: "¡¡Qué genio ni qué m***da!! Es la segunda vez en la semana  que este perro p**o se olvida de las llaves.... y yo cagando en  el baño!!"**
MORALEJA:**
Por  más que te esfuerces y cumplas más allá de tu deber en el trabajo, a  los ojos de un jefe siempre estarás por debajo de lo que él quiere.* *
Reenvía esta moraleja a quien creas que trabaje como un PERRO.* 

_
"No te tomes tan en serio la vida..._ 

_Al fin y al cabo no saldrás vivo de ella!!"_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

pobre can ¡¡¡¡¡ su dueño era don cangrejo ¡¡¡¡
buenísima  la moraleja


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2011)

Como la vida misma....Muy bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

Si Rey , soy soltero reincidente . . .  o casado a veces . . . o . . .

 Muy bueno el del can !


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Parados en un puente rectificador se encontraban dos diodos; el tráfico era normal a esa hora y entonces decidieron darse un descanso. De pronto un diodo le dijo al otro con mucho disimulo. 
- Hey, la corriente continua anda ardidísima con la corriente alterna, pero, ¡shito!, no se lo digas a nadie.
- Soy una tumba! -dijo el otro diodo y preguntó
-¡Porque?
-Pues porque es muy plana, güevon!       

-------------
* PD. "güevon" es una expresión coloquial muy colombiana que traducida quiere decir, bobo, tonto.

Y ahora otro.
Continuando el chiste de Asherar...

Huy, huy, hombe!  (Una cantante de vallenatos)
Ay, mamita! (una cantante de rancheras)
Ay, ay, ayjuepuente!  (una arquitecta)


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Y ahora otro más:

¿Se imaginan una Convención de Cuenta-chistes, con tanto chistoso que hay por ahí? Pues ocurrió que en el XXXXXXXXVI Congreso de Cuenta-chistes del la SEM (Sociedad Mundial  de Eloctronilocos) que  para avanzar más rápido en las sesiones decidieron numerar cada chiste. Bien, Salió el primer participante y dijo: “El numero 4.356” y sueltan la carcajada los asistentes… y así fueron pasando las horas,

De pronto salió el participante número 355 y dijo:  “El número 10.540” y sólo uno de los asistentes empezó a reir  y no se contenía, entonces le preguntaron “ Ve, y vos porque te reis si ese chiste ya está muy trillado, es bueno pero lo han contado tantas veces que ya hasta perdió la gracia” a lo que respondió el interpelado: “Ah, es que es la primera vez que lo oigo!”


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

Mecánico , plomero-fontanero , "neumatiquero" !


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Más parece vendedor de sandías.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

que no es un generador de ozono?...


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

--------- Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2011)

Para compartir con un/a amig@:
En la vida hay tres cosas importantes: El amor, Los Secretos y Los amigos... Por lo tanto, hagamos el *amor*, guardemos el *secreto* y seamos *amigos*....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

¿ Saliste del closet   ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Saliste del closet   ?


que no te dijo que guardaras el secreto?, ya lo quemaste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

¡ Que                 bocaza !


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Yo lo iba a plagiar enredado, pero me anticipé a esos comentarios porque sé en qué ruedo caí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

IN OF TOPIC


*MARIDO PERFECTO*

*Un grupo de hombres esta en el gimnasio de un club y suena un celular.* *Uno de ellos contesta y pone el celular en altoparlante para poder seguir levantando pesas:**Marido: **¿Si?**Mujer: **¿Querido, eres tú? ¡Se oye horrible!**Marido: **Hola... Hola... Hola!**Mujer: **¿Estas en el gimnasio?**Marido:** ¡Si!**Mujer: **Mi amor, estoy frente a la vidriera de una tienda y hay un abrigo de visón precioso. ¿Puedo comprarmelo?**Marido: **¿Y cuanto cuesta?**Mujer: **Como 3.000 dólares*
_*Marido:¡Bueno! Y comprate también un bolso que haga juego, amor mío.*_
_*Mujer: Bueno... esteee... resulta que también pase por un concesionario de automóviles y pensaba que ya es hora de cambiar el auto, así que entré y pregunté. ¿A que no sabes que? Resulta que tienen un BMW en oferta y es el último que les queda.*_
_*Marido: ¿Y de cuanto es esa oferta?*_
_*Mujer: Solo US $55.000 ...¡Y es divino!*_*Marido: **Buuueno. Compralo, pero que te lo den con todos los extras y si sale un poco mas, como situación excepcional, no me voy a enojar.* 
*La mujer, viendo que hoy todos sus pedidos*
_*'calaban', decidió arriesgarse:*_*Cariño**...¿Te acuerdas que te conté que mama quería venirse a vivir con nosotros? ¿Te parece bien que la invite por un mes, a prueba, y el mes que viene lo volvemos a hablar?**Marido: **Bueeeno esta bien... pero no me pidas nada mas,¿eh?**Mujer: **Si, si, esta bien. ¡Ay, cuanto te adoro mi amor!**Marido**:¡Yo también te quiero!. Un besito, mi amor.* *Al colgar el teléfono, el hombre mira al grupo y pregunta:* *-¿Alguien sabe de quién es este celular.....?*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Saliste del closet  ?





Helminto G. dijo:


> que no te dijo que guardaras el secreto?, ya lo quemaste


     Ahora si me aborregue...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> *-¿Alguien sabe de quién es este celular.....?*


Me diste una idea para jo.... a uno.... muajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

Te queremos igual Rat


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Una pareja va a celebrar sus bodas de oro y deciden hacerlo en el mismo hotel donde pasaron la luna de miel. Llegados, separaron la misma habitación de cincuenta años atrás y se dispusieeron a atacar el plato principal. 

El marido entró al baño para asearse y al rato salió cabizbajo, aburrido y casi llorando le dice a la cuchita. "Mijita si ve lo que son las cosas... Hace 50 años entré a ese mismo baño y me mojé el sombrero y ahora me mojé los zapatos!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te queremos igual Rat


Ante cualquier eventualidad, como diría el coyote, NO soy 41...


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

¿Qué es amarillo con rojo y da vueltas?, un pollito en una licuadora....


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

un hombre iba sobre su camella cabalgando por el árido desierto...un día, y otro, y otro..en el que solo veía arena por todas partes...de repente a este le entran ganas de copular, y claro, a la única fémina mas cercana que tiene es a la camella en cuestión.
Pero cada vez que este intentaba colocarse detrás del animalito, esta se le escapaba..
.Al tiempo se encuentra con un pozo, y de este salia una voz que decía:

"Por favor, ayúdenme, socorro!!..caí por accidente aquí dentro intentando sacar agua con un cubo...!"...
El hombre raudo ayudo a la mujer a salir del pozo, una morena guapísima de larga melena negra y ojos rasgados, con un cuerpo escultural..y esta, muy agradecida le dice:
_"Oh señor, verdaderamente te debo la vida, a partir de ahora seré tu esclava de por vida, pídeme
cualquier cosa y la haré sin demoras..."

A lo que su héroe la respondió:
_"¡Ea,pues sujétame la camella que no se me escape otra vez!"...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

*Un tío entra en un bar y ve a un mono sentado en la barra.
-Oiga, y este mono?
-Ah, mire lo que hace...
El camarero saca un bate de béisbol y le pega una hostia en la cabeza al mono que lo tira de la barra.
-Pero que hace, hombre, que lo va a matar!
-Que no, mire...
Entonces el mono se levanta, se sube a la barra, le baja la bragueta al camarero y le hace una mamada.
-Coño, esto es increíble!
-Le gustaría probar?
-Vale, pero no me dé muy fuerte con el bate. *

  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cierto hombre entra a una cantina, y con una voz grita a todos los que están bebiendo. 
¿Quién se cree muy gallo? 
Todos los que estaban dentro se quedan callados, pasa un rato y después de varias copas grita de nuevo. 
-¿Quién se cree muy gallo? 
Y se para un hombre de 1.90 de estatura y le dice: 
-Yo, yo me creo muy gallo, ¿Por qué? 
Y le contesta el borracho: 
-No, solo pa' que me despierte a las 5 de la mañana... *

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*En una ocasión había muchas personas reunidas en una casa y pasó por aquel lugar un conocido de la familia y preguntó... 
- ¿Qué pasó compadre?... ¿murió alguien? 
- Si, mi burro mató a mi suegra de una patada. 
- ¿Y toda esa gente conocía a tu suegra? 
- No... ¡Vinieron a comprar el burro! *

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entra el sodero a la casa y le dice a la señora:
- ¿Soda?
- No, estoy con mi madido.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Un hombre va manejando por la carretera, y de repente su automóvil se para, este baja del vehículo, abre el capó, y se pone a revisar, cuando escucha:
- Hey, es el carburador.
El hombre gira la cabeza y solo ve un caballo y piensa: Debe ser el calor, estoy escuchando cosas!
Y vuelve a escuchar:
- Te estoy diciendo que es el carburador!
Entonces el hombre sale corriendo como loco, llega a una cabaña como a dos millas de su vehículo, y comenta a un hombre:
- Creo que hay un fantasma, porque pense escuchar a un caballo que dijo que mi carburador tenía problema!
El otro responde:
- ¿No era un caballo blanco con una mancha café en el pecho?
- Sí, sí ese es!!
- Ahh, no le haga caso, ese caballo no entiende nada de mecánica! *


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

Che... nadie se ríe, pero que amargos... Vamos, yo me descostillé de la risa con el primero, y veo que causó gracia al menos a uno (mirá pa' rriba).


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

pss::buenpost:

y ahora,  a lo nuestro   :estudiando:


----------



## Electronec (Ene 24, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Che... nadie se ríe, pero que amargos... Vamos, yo me descostillé de la risa con el primero, y veo que causó gracia al menos a uno (mirá pa' rriba).



 Muy buenos Tavo 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2011)

es que hay muy buenos, es asi , lei ese de humor negro de el pollito en la batidora y luego esos que pusieron varios.
pero si vamso a llenar hojas de ............................

le saturamos el servidor a andres.

si no ponemos nada raro como empezar a desplumar a alguno que pone chistes MALISIMOS  es que van bien y rebien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

para chiste malo tengo uno  que le pego al chiste bueno ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *Un tío entra en un bar y ve a un mono sentado en la barra.
> -Oiga, y este mono?
> -Ah, mire lo que hace...
> El camarero saca un bate de béisbol y le pega una hostia en la cabeza al mono que lo tira de la barra.
> ...


Este me encanta, casi me desmayo cuando lo leí !!! No creo que sea malo! O si? 

Y si para ustedes es malo, que joder, igual me causa cada vez que lo leo!!!


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Tavo, Para chiste malo, escucha. 

No se como hacer amigos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

ya tienes uno mas ,al fabuloso  rey julien su majestad ,el monarca (pero no de monarca de mariposa  como dice el gato grande ¡¡¡¡¡ ) felicitaciones


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

No, no doy. Tu perfil no muestra esa opción.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> No, no doy. Tu perfil no muestra esa opción.



Mi perfil no porque ya sos mi amigo!! para que el sistema va a volver a mostrar el enlace?? 

Fijate, andá al perfil del primero que se te cruce por ahí, y mirá que está el bendito enlace que dice
"Hacerse amigo de XXX"...


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

OK


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 24, 2011)

En una discusión marital...
Marido: Vieja, Inutil, Aguada, no Sirves para nada!
Mujer: Si eso era una adivinanza, es tu p..............


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Estan como muy chistositos, no. Pues lean:

Estaba un borrachito (después de celebrar toda esta cantidad de cumples. de esta semana, ha habido muchos) practicando la micción en una esquina cuando pasó un policía que lo voy y se le acercó: 
-¡Muy bonito!
Y el borrachito le dice: -"y lo bueno que me ha salido!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

El hombre estaba arrodillado , las manos juntas como rezando mirando abajo . . . . no te pido mucho . . . ¡ por lo menos sentate !


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

¿Saben porqué el cerdo tiene los testículos atrás?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

no                             sabo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 25, 2011)

me dio cosa hasta preguntar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> ¿Saben porqué el cerdo tiene los testículos atrás?



No quiero ser participe de la crueldad, pero me uno a la duda  ...


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Bueno, ahí le van.

Cuando Noé metió los animales al arca decidió decomisar las herramientas de todos los animales para evitar desórdenes y explosión demográfica durante la travesía....  Al finalizar el diluvio, pues era lógico devolver dichos elementos entonces empezó a repartir.

- El elefante! gritaba Noé y llegaba el elefante por lo suyo... y así iban pasando. 
Le llego el turno a nuestro protagonista.
- El cerdo, gritó Noé. Y como es tan arisco, emprendió carrera y salió del arca y Noé no tuvo más de otra que aventárselas.

Buena explicación, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 25, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> - El cerdo, gritó Noé. Y como es tan arisco, emprendió carrera y salió del arca y Noé no tuvo más de otra que aventárselas.
> 
> Buena explicación, no?


OMG WTF


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

Ahhhhh, Vaya... No volveré a ver a un cerdo de la misma forma.


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Qué le pasó Dosmetros, porqué quedó tan pensativo. Tranquilo hombre que yo no me'nojo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

. . . . si querés te miento . . .


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

En esa misma repartición sacó Noé la herramienta del burro, y como no recordaba de quién era preguntó. 
-Y esto ¿de quién es?

Entonces brincó la miquita y le dice al mico:  "Mijo, mijo, decí que es tuyo"


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> En esa misma repartición sacó Noé la herramienta del burro, y como no recordaba de quién era preguntó.
> -Y esto ¿de quién es?
> 
> Entonces brincó la miquita y le dice al mico:  "Mijo, mijo, decí que es tuyo"



Jojojoj, No quería nada


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2011)

un hombre le dice a otro:
-ya viste, en las noticias dicen que un tipo cayo en en un tanque de la creveceria y murio
-pobrecillo....
-cual pobresito, si salio tres veces a mear......


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Bien, bien. Gracias por el rato. muy agradable.
Me voy a la cama


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Un diodo entra apresurado a la oficina del patrón y le grita:
- ¡Renuncio!
El patrón muy calmado le dice que tranquilo, que si es por plata no se preocupe pero que no le deje el trabajo botado, pero no logra calmarlo. Al fin le pregunta
Bueno Diodoro y porqué quiere renunciar.
-Es que no me aguanto que me esten dando por detrás!


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Resistulia era una resistencia limitadora que trabajaba por allá en un rincón del circuito K63 de la localidad. Estaba aburridísima con esa vida tan monótona que llevaba, mientras que en otras partes del circuito había mucho movimiento y la energía iba y venía. Cansada de tanta inactividad decidió hablar con la patrona: "O me cambia el sitio de trabajo o me largo!", le dijo. 
"Pero qué le pasa, venga cuénteme", le dijo la patrona.
"Es que estoy cansada. Eso no hecen sino calentarla a una y el tonto ese de Ledardo no hace nada, sólo pela esos ojotes!"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

*Curas Modernos*

Un cura es enviado a Alaska. Un obispo lo va a visitar un año más tarde y le pregunta: 

- ¿Y cómo le va acá?
- Bueno, si no fuera por mi rosario y mis dos whiskys al día, estaría perdido. A propósito, ¿gusta un whisky? 
- Sí, por favor. 
- ¡Rosario! ¡Tráele un whisky al obispo!

*Es peor el remedio?*

Un electricista va a la Terapia Intensiva de un hospital, mira a los pacientes que están conectados a diversos aparatos y dice:
- ¡Respiren hondo! Voy a cambiar los fusibles.




y van unos un poco picantes como adjunto , no tengo ningun derecho legal ya que me lso enviaron.


----------



## asherar (Ene 26, 2011)

Resulta que era la hora pico en la panadería, y estaban 
todas las mujeres del barrio, esperando ser atendidas, 
entre ellas la octogenaria Doña Rosita. 
De repente entra un tipo, saca una arma y grita: 
- "Ahora mismo forman una fila contra la pared, que me las 
voy a violar a todas."
El panadero, un poco por los nervios, y otro poco por quedar 
bien con las mujeres, le pide al individuo: 
- "Por favor señor, tenga un poco de compasión y deje salir a Doña Rosita!"
A lo que Doña Rosita, muy firme responde: 
- "DIJO A TODAS!"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

El taxista hace una parada al mediodía y se come un sandwich de salame con un vaso de vino tinto.

De repente ve pasar al camarero con una formidable ensalada de frutas con crema y hielo , wowwww , se tienta , lo llama y le pide una.

Después de un rato se le hace un revoltijo de estómago insostenible , y lo primero que tenía a mano era el tazón de la ensalada , así que empieza ahí y sale corriendo desesperado al baño.

Aparece el borracho infaltable , se sienta ahí y al rato le dice al camarero :

Mozo . . . Otro Clericó , pero sin salame


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

jajaaj siempre el borracho ¡¡¡ muy buena dosme


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 26, 2011)

Llega a casa un marido ya entrada la noche pues estaba a turnos,
solo queria  cenar y acostarse, con lo que se sienta a la mesa ante el plato.
A lo que su mujer pregunta *¿TE SIRVO?*
Y el contesta *¡A VECES!*


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Llega a casa un marido ya entrada la noche pues estaba a turnos,
> solo queria  cenar y acostarse, con lo que se sienta a la mesa ante el plato.
> A lo que su mujer pregunta *¿TE SIRVO?*
> Y el contesta *¡A VECES!*



JEejjeje, Bueno, bueno!. Al de 2M no le entendí... ¿Será por las diferencias idiomáticas?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> JEejjeje, Bueno, bueno!. Al de 2M no le entendí... ¿Será por las diferencias idiomáticas?



*LOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL*

El de DOSM está terrible!!!! 

Cómo no lo entendiste?? el borracho se tomó toda la vomitada del otro, creyendo que era clericó, y la vomitada tenía cachos de salame!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Discúlpenme... No sabía que era "clericó" hno:
Arruiné el chiste!  

Aunque ya le voy agarrando gracia... Hasta salame tenía!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

Clericó es vino con frutas . . .  pero sin salame


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

http://cocina.comohacerpara.com/n729/como-preparar-clerico.html
En realidad el Clericó es una ensalada de frutas con vino. ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Clericó es vino con frutas . . .  pero sin salame



Nunca lo olvidaré! Sin salame


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

Éste chiste es ideal para contarlo seriamente "a los postres"

Queijo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

*Llega un hombre a su casa, y de un grito le dice a su mujer:
- Flora! preparate para hacer el amor cinco veces!
- Guau!!! mi amor que vienes excitado!
- No. Vengo con cuatro amigos.*


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *Llega un hombre a su casa, y de un grito le dice a su mujer:
> - Flora! preparate para hacer el amor cinco veces!
> - Guau!!! mi amor que vienes excitado!
> - No. Vengo con cuatro amigos.*



Sádico!!!! el tipo!!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

*- Oye pepe!! ¿Te prendes a una orgía que organizo en mi casa?
- ¿Y cuantos vais a ser??
- Si llevas a tu mujer somos tres.*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola.


BORRACHO CORDOBES
Un borracho viajaba en un colectivo lleno de gente y de pronto grita:

- ¡Los de adelante son todos putos !

El chofer se voltea para ver quién es el que esta gritando.
Pasan unos minutos y vuelve a gritar:

- ¡Los de atrás son todos unos cagones !


El chofer seguía mirándolo. Al ratito el borracho vuelve a gritar:

- ¡Los que están a mí lado son una manga de maricones !


El chofer estaba a punto de encararlo. Entonces el borracho vuelve a gritar:

- ¡El que maneja es un tarado !


El chofer ya no soporta más, clava los frenos de golpe y todos los pasajeros se van hacia delante. Cuando el micro se detiene, el chofer encara al borracho y le pregunta:
- A ver borracho de mierda.... ¿Quiénes son los putos, cagones y maricones?

- Y... ahora ya no sé idiota, con la frenada que pegaste me los mezclaste a todos...





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 28, 2011)

Juazzzz, Estaba bien vivo el borrachito!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

*Así es como se hacen los negocios...*

*Padre:* Quiero que te cases con la chica que yo elija... 
*Hijo:* Elegiré yo mismo a mi futura esposa, papá. 
*Padre:* Pero la chica que yo he elegido es la hija de Bill Gates. 
*Hijo:* Bueno, en ese caso... OK. 

Al día siguiente... El padre se reúne con Bill Gates.

*Padre:* Tengo el marido ideal para su hija. 
*Bill Gates:* Pero mi hija es demasiado joven para casarse!! 
*Padre:* Pero el candidato para casarse con su hija es el vicepresidente del Banco Mundial. 
*Bill Gates:* Bueno, en ese caso... OK. 

Por último, el padre se reúne con el Presidente del Banco Mundial: 

*Padre:* Voy a recomendarle un candidato para ser vicepresidente de su banco. 
*Presidente:* Yo ya tengo más vicepresidentes de los que me hacen falta! 
*Padre:* Pero este candidato es el yerno de Bill Gates. 
*Presidente:* Bueno, en ese caso... OK!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

eso es saber hacer negocios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *- No. Vengo con cuatro amigos.*


 
Si está buena anotame que somos 5 



			
				Tavo;439989[B dijo:
			
		

> - Si llevas a tu mujer somos tres.[/B]


 
Va de vuelta , si está buena ya somos cuatro 



			
				elaficionado;440598 dijo:
			
		

> - Y... ahora ya no sé idiota, con la frenada que pegaste me los mezclaste a todos...


 
Borrachito revolvedor 



Ratmayor dijo:


> *Presidente:* Bueno, en ese caso... OK!


 
MAESTRO !


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 29, 2011)

Un paciente muy preocupado acude al doctor, cuando entra no tiene palabras para explicarle su problema.

Asi que ni corto ni perezoso baja los pantalones y la ropa interior y le muestra el testiculo IZQUIERDO muy inchado,

tan inchado que era el doble del derecho.  Ante tal problema el doctor de dice....

-Mire le doy el telefono de un urologo amigo mio visitelo el sabra que hacer.

  El doctor le apunta el telefono en un papel, se equivoca y le apunte el de un abogado.

El paciente se presenta al dia siguiente en la consulta del abogado sin saber que era tal.

Cuando le llaman entra en la consulta y al no saber como explicar tal problema sin mediar palabra...

Baja los pantalones y la ropa interior y le muestra un testiculo IZQUIERDO inflamadisimo.

A lo que el abogado contesta....

Vera ya se que le ha enviado mi amigo el doctor, pero hay un gran problema...

- Yo soy especialista en DERECHO!

A lo que el paciente contesta....

Joer no sabia que habia un especialista para cada testiculo!



Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 29, 2011)

Un cirujano entra a un restaurante y pide la carta, el mesero se la trae y se retira. El cirujano se queda mirándolo porque el mesero camina como raro, como cojeando o algo así. El cirujano piensa qué le pasará, estará enfermo y no se aguanta más y lo llama y le pregunta. 
“Oiga ¿usted tiene hemorroides?” 
El mesero le responde: “No sólo lo que hay en la carta”.

---------
Una paciente entra a un consultorio de un cirujano estético:
Doctor que puede hacerme para que tenga ojos mas grandes y expresivos?
Eso es muy fácil, le dice el especialista.  ¡Enfermera, tráigale la cuenta!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> El mesero le responde: “No sólo lo que hay en la carta”.






arteayudas dijo:


> ¡Enfermera, tráigale la cuenta!


----------



## Felix Juan (Ene 30, 2011)

Este me lo han mandado por correo, pero merece la pena.
*******************************

*Para todos aquellos que tienen clientes bordes, es una pena que no se pueda decir esto.*

A esta empleada de atención al cliente de Virgin Airlines en Sydney, se le tenía que haber dado un premio hace unos meses por ser tan lista y cachonda, pero a la vez decir las cosas claras con un cliente que probablemente tendría que haber viajado en la bodega con equipaje. 



Un abarrotado vuelo de Virgin fue cancelado cuando el avión 767 de la compañía fue retirado por cuestiones de seguridad. Solo una empleada de atención al cliente estaba intentado encontrar vuelos alternativos para todos los pasajeros. 

De repente, un pasajero muy cabreado se salto la cola para ponerse delante del mostrador. Con un golpe deposito su billete en el mostrador y dijo: "Tengo que salir en el primer vuelo y tengo que ir en Primera". 

La empleada le contesto: "Lo siento mucho, señor. Estaré encantada de ayudarle, pero antes tengo que ayudar a estos pasajeros, que estaban antes que usted, estoy segura que lo solucionaremos". 

El pasajero todavía más cabreado le grito:"Sabe usted quién soy?".

A lo que la empleada, sin pensárselo, cogió el micrófono de megafonía y anunció:

"Atención por favor", su voz se escucho por toda la terminal, "Tenemos un pasajero en el mostrador número 14 que no sabe quién es. Si alguien lo sabe, y puede ayudarle, por favor preséntense en el mostrador 14". 

Todos los otros pasajeros detrás de él se partían de la risa. El pasajero borde miró a la empleada y le dijo: "Anda y que te jodan"

A lo que ella le contesto: "Lo siento señor, pero para eso también tiene que hacer cola"


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

* CONSEJO DEL DIA* 







*Enfocá los problemas como lo haría un perro:*
*Los mirás, los olfateás, y si no te los podés comer**... *
*los meás y te vas!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2011)

Mis amigas dicen que no van !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> *CONSEJO DEL DIA*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
​ en general la solucion mas simple es la mejor y esta si que pinta


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 47320

En el cartel de arriba a la izquierda: " HANKOOK, driving emotion"
Por fonética, se podría traducir como: 
"gallina de mano, la emoción de manejar". 
Hasta el logotipo es alusivo.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 3, 2011)

Nuevo gabinete ya a la venta:


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 3, 2011)

el problema del equipo que aparece abajo es que no viene con instructivo.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> el problema del equipo que aparece abajo es que no viene con instructivo.....


 

Y se descalibra periódicamente . . .  mes lunar . . .  28 días . . .


----------



## Uro (Feb 3, 2011)

Llega un viejito como de 80años a un banco esperma y sale una enferma a atenderlo: A ver señor qué se le ofrece. 
-Vengo a hacer un donativo, dice el viejito
-No señor, cómo se le ocurre, a su edad ya ni lástima inspira.
-Cómo que no, además yo nunca he tenido un hijo, no tengo a nadie y no quiero morir sin tener uno, no importa con quién sea.
- Bueno, le dice la enfermera, tenga este frasquito y vaya a   esa habitación, sintonice el televisor en el canal 78 y ya usted verá que hace.
Entra el viejito a la habitación y pasó una hora y dos horas y nada que salía. Entonces la enfermera fue a ver qué le ocurría y toca a la puerta y le dice
-Oiga señor qué le pasa.
-Espere- dice el viejito, vea que no he podido. Eso le hice con la mano derecha y nada, con la mano izquierda y tampoco; lo arrinconé contra la pared y menos, lo apuntalé con la pierna  y nada que puedo abrir este hijuemadre frasco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Llega un viejito como de 80años a un banco esperma y sale una enferma a atenderlo: A ver señor qué se le ofrece.
> -Vengo a hacer un donativo, dice el viejito
> -No señor, cómo se le ocurre, a su edad ya ni lástima inspira.
> -Cómo que no, además yo nunca he tenido un hijo, no tengo a nadie y no quiero morir sin tener uno, no importa con quién sea.
> ...



Yo lo conocía pero un tanto diferente...  Está bueno el chiste...


----------



## Uro (Feb 3, 2011)

Escribilo pues, hombre Tavo. 
Saludos, amigo


----------



## Uro (Feb 8, 2011)

Un hombre fue raptado por unos marcianos y al tiempo regresó y se encontró con sus amigos. 
-Y qué, cómo son las marcianas, mi hermano- le preguntaron.
-Pues hombre, la berrraquera, tienen los senos en la espalda! Imagínense que estuve rumbiando con algunas y ¡de película! 
Entonces dice uno de los amigos, "No, hermano, muy aburridor para hacer el amor".
Y entonces responde: "No, pero dígame pa'bailar!!!!!.........

------------------------
La hija de una pareja  amiga se enfermó, y con unos mareos y vomito dizque por que se tragó un escapulario. Entonces la llevaron al médico. El médico la examino y entonces llamó a los papás. 
-Efectivamante!, les dijo, se tragó un escapulario, pero la virgen la botó en los mareos, el niño se  le quedó adentro.  ...........


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Eso uno ya casado pues deja los amigos que tenía y entra en un ambiente distinto. Recién casado me fui con la señora a visitar a unos amigos, una pareja también de recién casados y nos encontramos a la señora sacándole los piojos al marido con guantes de boxeo, y después él se puso a cortar el prado con unas tijeras de esas de modistería. 
Yo todo aterrado les pregunté “Porqué hacen esas cosas tan raras, qué les pasa” a lo que el señor nos respondió: “Es que a nosotros nos gusta las cosas difíciles”. Yo me quedé pensativo y al fín le pregunté: “Entonces cómo hacen el amor?”
-Parados en una hamaca. – me dijo ....... 

----------------

Un médico Oculista, cumplía 25 años de práctica profesional, entonces todos sus amigos doctores le celebraron una fiesta. Trajeron un ponqué grandotote y en lugar de velitas le colocaron 25 ojos de vidrio. Entonces uno de los presentes empezó a reir y a reir y le preguntaron: “Qué le pasa doctor, qué le causa tanta risa”. Es que me acordé que la semana entrante yo también cumplo 25 años y… no olviden que soy Ginecólogo!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 9, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> -Parados en una hamaca. – me dijo ...





arteayudas dijo:


> semana entrante yo también cumplo 25 años y… no olviden que soy Ginecólogo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2011)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

Ta bueno!!! Ya quiero ir a la fiesta del ginecólogo!!! Quien más se apunta! XD XD XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.jesuspiedra.com/descargas/ginecologos.jpeg

http://chistesdiarios.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/20.jpg


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 9, 2011)

cuando le toque al proctologo ni de loco voy a la fiesta...


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Buenísimos los comentarios...............

--------------------

Hace muchos años tenía una finca por allá en un pueblito. Una vez me tocó viajar dejando sola a la mujer y al salir le dije al administrador: Aquí en la finca no hay sino tras machos: el toro, el burro y yo! Recuerde bien, aquí no hay sino tres machos: el toro, el burro y yo! A los días el administrador me puso un mensaje: “Murió el burro. Que hago con las burras, se las pongo al toro o lo espero a usted


----------



## Tavo (Feb 9, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ta bueno!!! Ya quiero ir a la fiesta del ginecólogo!!! *Quien más se apunta!* XD XD XD


Yo.

 Aguante la torta del ginecólogo... 

ACÁ va otro.

Dos cazadores están en el bosque cuando uno de ellos de repente cae al suelo. No parece que respire y tiene los ojos vidriosos, de modo tal que su amigo coge el teléfono móvil y llama al servicio de emergencias: 
- «Oiga, mi amigo está muerto! ¿Qué hago? ¿Qué hago?» 
- «Cálmese, tranquilo, ¡estamos aquí para ayudarle! Vamos a ver... Lo primero que tiene que hacer es asegurarse de que su amigo está realmente muerto...»
Entonces se hace una pausa y a continuación se oye un disparo. 
El cazador vuelve a coger el teléfono y dice: 
- «De acuerdo, y ahora, ¿qué hago?»


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Definición de *Ginecólogo* = Profesional de la medicina que trabaja donde otros se divierten


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

Definición de Proctólogo: Profesional de la Medicina que trabaja haciendo sufrir a los demás!


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 9, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Definición de Proctólogo: Profesional de la Medicina que trabaja haciendo sufrir a los demás!


preocupate cuando te este checando y tenga las dos manos libres.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

EJejeejej, Mejor cambiamos de tema! XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> preocupate cuando te este checando y tenga las dos manos libres.....



o  peor aun ,,si tiene las dos manos en tu hombro,,,,


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

Enseguida la experiencia


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

O si te está arrojando galleticas al suelo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

,,,, haa tacato sabe del tema


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

Seee, ahora si se lo quieren sacar verdad? ajajajaj. Ahora la beben o la derraman!

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

entonces sabes mucho,,,y no por diablo,,,,arteayudas
PD:
     lo ciento es no podía dejarlo escapar,un chiste


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Viviendo por allá en la finca, unos vecinos ahí de la finca de al lado se ganaron una lotería, entonces me invitaron a una fiesta. Me fui yo pa’ esa fiesta y, si señor, puro wiskey, Puuro wiskey. Trajeron unos baldecitos de vidrio con hielo pa’ echale al trago. Claro ese trago se toma con hielo, pero no pusieron pinzas. Llame a la dueña y en confianza le dije “Vea mi señora que no pusieron pinzas; va uno al baño y con las mismas manos tiene que sacar el hielo. Eso no puede ser!

Después me invitaron a otra fiesta, pero tampoco pusieron las pinzas para el hielo. Llamé a la señora y le dije. Vea que tampoco pusieron pinzas!
-Que no pusimos pinzas? En el baño hay treinta! –me dijo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2011)

mmmmnombraron, ginecologos y proctologos, aja, buenos ejemplos. hay uno que se estan olvidando, esta bien que debe de haber pocos aqui que lo necesiten, pero no hay que olvidarse del urologo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

Odontólogos y otorinolaringologos también trabajan en agujeros oscuros


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2011)

mmmmmbueno, a esos 2 no les tengo miedo, al igual que al ginecologo(a este ultimo le tendriamos que rezar, a la salú de nuestras mujeres!!!!)

pero el proctologo y el urologo, gulp!!!, solo con pensar que en algun momento de mi vida escuchare el TAAAAAACC!!!!!! del guante de latex...........bbbrrrrrrrrrrr, vibro del miedito


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

Lo del ginecólogo/a es toooooooda una historia , hay mujeres que no les gusta que las toque otra mujer , lo sienten como algo lésbico  y prefieren hombres , en cambio otras dicen que los hombres son más brutos y que ellos no saben de dolores femeninos . A las que les es indistinto , pertenecen a un muy pequeño porcentaje.
Cosas de mujeres


----------



## Uro (Feb 10, 2011)

Las mujeres son  como los fríjoles .............  Al primer hervor se arrugan!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2011)

y  quien quiere hervir a  una mujer ??,pa comersela sera?


----------



## Uro (Feb 10, 2011)

Las mujeres entre los 15 y 30 años son como el pollo asado... Jogoso, apetitoso, pero lo deja a uno con ganas.
Las mujeres entre los 30 y los 45 son como los fríjoles ... abundantes, vitamínicos y lo dejan a uno satisfecho.
Las mujeres de los 45 a los 60 son como el arroz con pollo .... mucho arroz y poca carne.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 10, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> preocupate cuando te este checando y tenga las dos manos libres.....



  

El Ginecólogo de tres manos, aunque la tercer mano tiene un solo dedo y sin hueso. 

Igual, no creo que sea lindo trabajar de Ginecólogo, porque:
- Si te tocan pendejas está todo bien.
- Si te toca una fea está todo mal.
- Si te toca una vieja arrugada está todo maaaal.
- Si te toca un veterana cuarentona re perra y buena está todo bien; peeeeeeero, en realidad está todo mal, porque te tenés que comer las ganas...

La mejor combinación: Ginecólogo Seductor.


----------



## Uro (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo creo que para ese trabajo hay que tener muuucha vocación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

*En la parada de los camiones , una señora deja salir un sonoro gas  , y un borrachito que estaba tirado en la banqueta grita: *
*-¡QUE VIVAN LOS NOVIOS!!!, *
*La señora le dice: *
*-Viejo borracho, ¿cuáles novios?-*
*y el le contesta: *
*-Tu pedo y mi peda-.*


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *En la parada de los camiones , una señora deja salir un sonoro gas  , y un borrachito que estaba tirado en la banqueta grita: *
> *-¡QUE VIVAN LOS NOVIOS!!!, *
> *La señora le dice: *
> *-Viejo borracho, ¿cuáles novios?-*
> ...



 Me quito el sombrero!!!


----------



## Uro (Feb 11, 2011)

¡¡¡QUE VIVAN!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

El cura dice:​ 

Recemos por las partes enfermas del cuerpo humano.​ 

Un viejito se agarra ahí y una viejita lo ve y le dice:​ 

Es misa de sanación no de resurrección, !
​


----------



## Tavo (Feb 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El cura dice:​
> 
> Recemos por las partes enfermas del cuerpo humano.​
> 
> ...


     

JAJAJA!!! "Resurrección..."


----------



## Uro (Feb 11, 2011)

Bueno Dosmetros,  SIN INDIRECTAS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

El muerto se rie del degollado

---------------------------Lorena Bobbit


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 14, 2011)

Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar.
Vamos - le dice al amante - De prisa, quédate en pie allí en la esquina.
Rápidamente, ella cubre el cuerpo del amante con aceite y lo salpica con talco por encima y le dice:
No te muevas hasta que yo te diga. Finge que eres una estatua. Yo vi una igualita en casa de Los Almeida. En eso, el marido entra y pregunta:
¿Que es esto?
Ella, fingiendo naturalidad:
¿Eso? Ah, es sólo una estatua. Los Almeida colocaron una en el cuarto de ellos y me gusto tanto que compre una igual.
Y no se hablo más de la estatua.
A las dos de la madrugada, la mujer está durmiendo y el marido todavía esta viendo TV.
De repente, el marido se levanta, camina hasta la cocina, prepara un sándwich, agarra una lata de cerveza y va para el cuarto. Allí, se dirige a la estatua y le dice:
Toma !Come y bebe algo hijo de puta! Yo me quede dos días
como un idiota en el cuarto de los Almeida y ni un vaso de agua me ofrecieron! 

------------------------------------------

Un afamado doctor estába examinando un cadaver con al rededor de 20 alumnos y les dice:
"Un buen medico debe tener nervios y estómago de acero"
luego de esto mete su dedo en el ano del cadaver y luego se chupa el dedo, sorprendidos los alumnos al ver esto, unos se desmayan, otros vomitan y solo un par, aunque dudando hacen lo mismo que el doctor, luego el doctor mirando la escena le comenta a sus estudiantes: 
"Un buen medico también debe ser muy observador, pues meti mi dedo medio en el ano del cadaver y mi dedo indice en la boca..."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar.
> Vamos - le dice al amante - De prisa, quédate en pie allí en la esquina.
> Rápidamente, ella cubre el cuerpo del amante con aceite y lo salpica con talco por encima y le dice:
> No te muevas hasta que yo te diga. Finge que eres una estatua. Yo vi una igualita en casa de Los Almeida. En eso, el marido entra y pregunta:
> ...


 

Conozco el mismo pero el tipo era negro y la mujer lo había aceitado todo con purpurina bronceada para resaltar sus músculos , también lo pone de estatua y le dice al marido que era igual a la que había comprado su vecina Susana . . . . de bronce pavonado.

Entonces el marido junta dos dedos y le pega un tincaso en las bols . . . . el negro disimuladamente dice ¡ Plimmmmm ! 








Una inspectora escolar llega de visita oficial a una escuela. Luego de saludar a la Directora, se dirige a un aula elegida al azar y la Directora la presenta a la maestra.
La Inspectora decide hacer algunas preguntas a los alumnos para evaluar el nivel de aprendizaje. A continuación van las preguntas y las respuestas:
- ¿Que es un diptongo?
Todas las manos se levantan. Elige una.
- 'Son dos vocales incluídas en una sí­laba y a veces hay que romperlo para que no suene para la mier...'
Sorprendida, la inspectora dice:
- Bien. Y a ver... ¿Qué son dos rectas paralelas?
Nuevamente todas las manos se levantan, y la rubia de trencitas elegida dice:
- Son dos rectas que no se tocan ni por pu.
Ya molesta, la inspectora dice: - Bien... ejem.... ¿Qué es la multiplicación?
Responde otro alumno:
- Es un procedimiento para evitar tener que estar sumando al pedo.
La inspectora se aparta con la maestra y le dice:
- 'Se vé que los chicos saben, tienen gran entusiasmo y están motivados. ¡ Pero es una pena que usen un lenguaje tan grosero y obsceno ...!'
Y la maestra le contesta:
- '¡ Y mire que me rompo el cu para encauzarlos a estos pelo___os de mier ,  y encima me hacen quedar como el oj !'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2011)

*¿Problemas con las matemáticas..........?*


*Por eso estamos como estamos: neuronas perezosas...*

_La semana pasada compré un producto que costó 158 €. Le di a la cajera 200 € y busqué en el bolsillo 8 € para evitar recibir más monedas._
_La cajera tomó el dinero y se quedó mirando la máquina registradora, aparentemente sin saber qué hacer._
_Intenté explicarle que ella tenía que darme un billete de 50 € de vuelta, pero ella no se convenció y llamó al gerente para que la ayudara._
_Tenía lágrimas en sus ojos mientras que el gerente intentaba explicarle lo que ella, aparentemente, continuaba sin entender._
_¿Por qué cuento esto?_ 
_Porque me di cuenta de la evolución de la enseñanza en las matemáticas desde 1950, que fue así:_


*1) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1950:*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 pts . El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es igual a 4/5 del precio de la venta. ¿Cuál es la ganancia? 

*2) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1970:*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 pts . El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es igual al 80% del precio de la venta. ¿Cuál es la ganancia? 

*3) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1980:*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 pts . El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es de 80 pts . ¿Cuál es la ganancia? 

*4) Enseñanza de matemáticas modernas en 1985:*
Un leñador cambia un carro "P" de leña por un conjunto "M" de monedas.El cardinal del conjunto "M" es igual a 100. y cada elemento vale 1. Dibuja 100 puntos gordos que representen los elementos del conjunto "M". El conjunto "F" de los gastos de producción comprende 80 puntos gordos del conjunto "M".
Representa el conjunto F como subconjunto del conjunto "M", estudia cuál será su unión y su intersección, y da respuesta a la cuestión siguiente:¿Cuál es el cardinal del conjunto "B" de los beneficios? Dibuja "B" con color *rojo.*

*5) Enseñanza L O G S E :*
Un leñador vende un carro de leña por un importe de 100 pts . Los gastos de producción se elevan a 80 pts , y el beneficio es de 20 pts .Actividad: subraya la palabra "leña" y discute sobre ella con tu compañero[/SIZE]

*6) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1990:*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 pts . El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es de 80 pts . Escoja la respuesta correcta, que indica la ganancia: ( 20 pts ) ( 40 pts ) ( 60 pts ) ( 80 pts ) ( 100 pts ).

*7) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 2000:[/size][/SIZE]*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 €. El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es de 80 €. La ganancia es de 20 €.
¿Es correcto? 
(Si) (No).

*8) Enseñanza de matemáticas en 2008:*
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por 100 €. El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es de 80 €.
Si Ud. sabe leer coloque una X en los 20€ que representan la ganancia. 
(20 €) (40 €) (60 €) (80 €) (100 €).

*9) Enseñanza de matemática curso 2009/10:*
No hay que preocuparse si no saben responder el ejercicio anterior: llevarán a los profesores a la Oficina de Supervisión del Ministerio de Educación y les exigirán, a los profesores, repetir la prueba en vista de que la pregunta es de alta dificultad.
Además, también se puede utilizar, como elemento de apoyo, chuletas, libro o cualquier método o sistema para copiar en el examen sin que por ello sea expulsado de dicho examen ni suspendido, ya que, según la Universidad de Sevilla, están en su derecho.





*LA PRÓXIMA REFORMA *:​ 

**** El enunciado será algo así: ****​ 


«Ebaristo, labriego y leñador, burgues, latifundista espanyol facista spekulador i intermediario es un kapitalista insolidario y centralista q sa enriquezio con 100 pabos al bender espekulando un mogollón d leña».
Bibe al hoeste de Madrid esplotando ha los magrevies. Lleba a sus ijos a una esjuela de pago. Analiza el testo, vusca las faltas desintasis, dortografia, de puntuazion, y si no las bes no t traumatices q no psa nda.​​

Ejcribe tono, politono o sonitono con la frase ?QUE LISTO EL EBARISTO? y envia unos sms a tus colejas komentando los avusos antidemocráticos d Ebaristo i conbocando una manifa expontanea d protesta. Si bas a la manifa sortearan un buga guapeado. SALU2​


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 16, 2011)

Cualquier parecido a la realidad es pura coincidencia


----------



## Uro (Feb 16, 2011)

Y si digo que vamos en progreso, nadie me lo cree!       
, mis frens.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 16, 2011)

Y porque no habéis catado la educación española... Y si no miren mi nueva firma:

Un alumno de la ESO en un examen dijo:

    El voltio: Fue inventado por Voltaire.​
"O que para que las gallinas tengan pollitos, han de ser fermentadas por los gallos"


----------



## zxeth (Feb 16, 2011)

jajajajajaja, me acorde de un companiero (no tengo enie ni ganas de buscarla jajajaja) con el que lo estaba ayudando en electrotecnia,el profesor nos dio un ejercicio a parte del que nos dio de kirchoff para que pongamos las unidades de cada unidad que se usaba (osea el ponia uF y vos tenias que poner microfaradios por ejemplo), y cuando termino el examen el reprobo, yo sorprendido porque era eso le pedi el examen, cuando lo lei me mori de la risa, decia cualquier bolu+ez, por ejemplo puso= Ihm, V:faradios.

Lo peor es que el ejercicio lo habia echo bien pero no sabia las unidades ajjajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Uro (Feb 16, 2011)

Problemas de ortografía, tan usuales hoy

Un amigo colombiano  a otro español:  "Me voy a cazar"
-¿Con escopeta? le pregunta el otro.
_No güevon, con mi novia.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Problemas de ortografía, tan usuales hoy
> 
> Un amigo colombiano a otro español: "Me voy a cazar"
> -¿Con escopeta? le pregunta el otro.
> _No güevon, con mi novia.


 
la escopeta es para mas adelante


----------



## Uro (Feb 16, 2011)

Hay quienes dicen que nuestro idioma está en PLENA EVOLUCIÓN!
¿Será que me estoy volviendo viejo?


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 16, 2011)

Es el típico ejemplo que nos pone nuetro profe de lengua.
Lo peor es en catalán. Caza es caça (lo ví en un cartel), y como la cedilla estaba oxidada ponía coto privado (en catalán) de caca... Lo que nos reímos mi hermano y yo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 16, 2011)

Generalmente mi profe ponía los ejemplos de pie o sentado...


----------



## Uro (Feb 16, 2011)

> Generalmente mi profe ponía los ejemplos de pie o sentado...



 ....  ... 

Qué buena esa, Hammer!  Me has hecho reir!     ... 

-------
*Cosas de la vida (o de la vejez)*

Se casó un viejito de 80 años con una quinceañera. Y bueno,  … después de la fiesta salieron para el hotel donde pensaban pasar la luna de miel.  Ya sentados en la cama, le pregunta el viejito a la joven esposa

- Su mamá no le dijo .. hmmm,  … cuáles son las obligaciones de una esposa, … hmmm, ..  para con su esposo en la noche de bodas?

_ A mi no me dijeron nada!  Responde la muchacha.

- Entonces, nos fregamos, hmmmm … ¡A mí se me olvido, …. hmmm!


-----------------------


Jajajajajajaj!  Todavía estoy riendo.    



> Generalmente mi profe ponía los ejemplos de pie o sentado


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 16, 2011)

Siguiendo con uno de la escuela.

Entra la maestra al aula y ve escrito en el pizarron escrito " Pisss" y abajo a modo de firma "El Vengador".

Se de vueltas indignada y se dirije a los alumnito y les dice: chicos, no puede ser, ustedes son el futuro del pais, quiloqui esto que  han escrito, como puede ser, es una falta de respeto.!!!

Pero ... como yo los quiero y tengo muchas esperanzas en ustedes, les voy a dar una oportunidad, todos vamos a cerrar los ojos y el que escribio eso se levanta y lo borra, nadie lo va a ver y no le va a pasar nada.

Cierran los ojos todos y la maestra le dice: bueno ahora el que fue que borre... se sienten unos pasitos chiquitos shhicki, shicki hasta el pizarron shhhchhh schhss que borraban, en eso la maestra empieza:
Estoy orgullosa de ustede no esperaba nada menos cuando se da vuelta y ve el pizarron escrito

     " Piss y caca el Vengador !!!No se Rinde!!!

Be happy

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Y porque no habéis catado la educación española... Y si no miren mi nueva firma:
> 
> Un alumno de la ESO en un examen dijo:
> 
> ...



... Y los Puntos por Poincaré


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2011)

Le dije a mi novia si quería fermentar , y me dijo que prefería algo más rapidito


----------



## Uro (Feb 17, 2011)

"Quien pudiera tener la dicha que tiene el gallo
racatapumchichin y el gallo sube
y echa su polvorete 
racatapumchichin y se sacude".
            (Vallenato de Alfredo Gutiérrez)


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2011)

Entonces al ciclo de Krebs y luego a reducir y oxidar un rato y... ATP!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

entren en esta, hay buenisimos.:

http://www.pobladores.com/channels/entretenimiento/AULLIDOS_INSONOROS/area/2

solo este:


----------



## Uro (Feb 19, 2011)

Entretenimiento para rato. Hay que enviar el enlace a Favoritos. ¿Podemos plagiar?   
------------------------
*Chiste flojo*
Ubicación: Escuela de párvulos
Lugar: Clase de Inglés

Profesora:  Pedrito, cómo se dice pollo en inglés?
Pedrito:  Chicken, maestra.
Profesora: muy bien Pedrito, tiene cinco. Juanito, cómo se dice repollo?
Juanito: ¡Rechicken!, señorita.


----------



## tatatira (Feb 19, 2011)

JuaJua....15chr's


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Lean este chiste que se me ocurrio de un tema del foro.



			
				justin dijo:
			
		

> Quiero hacer un banco de condensadores . . .



   ¿Y con cuantos microfaradios se abre una cuenta?, ¡en ese banco!.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2011)

no no y no los bancos son aparte ,los capacitores son los sentados


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 20, 2011)

En Moderación estaba más chistoso....


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> En Moderación estaba más chistoso....



Por supuesto Hammer, pero ese chiste lo coloque para medir el tiempo de respuesta de envio a moderacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2011)

El tiempo de envio a moderación tiene variables no moderadas


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Errados, Los bancos son para sentar a los condensadores. Los capacitores se quedan de pie. Las damas abajo, los damos arriba.

-------------

A la salida de una iglesia se encontraba una cantidad de gente reunida y un borrachito que pasaba por allí se detuvo a escuchar: 

Arriba el novio! gritaban unos. 
Arriba la novia! gritaban otros.
Arriba el novio! arriba la novia! arriba el novio!...

Ya cansado el borrachito se paró en medio de la gente y gritó: ¡Déjelos que se acomoden como quieran!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2011)

Yo soy feminista 

¡ las mujeres arriba !


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Cuándo estuvo el monarca en moderación?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 20, 2011)

No.... me refería al chiste de Mandrake


PD.: al lemur le abren la puerta para que salga a hacer sus necesidades...


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 44084¡Huy amiguitos! . . . ¿estan contando chistes? . . . Tengo unos buenisimos . . . 

Un tipo tan feo, pero tan feo . . . que cuando nacio, el doctor le dijo a la mamá del tipo:
"Señora, si su hijo vuela *es un murcielago*" . .   

Otro chiste, otro chiste . . . 

Entra un borrachito a un velorio, asi como llegan los borrachitos al  velorio . . . mira el ataud en la sala y el borrachito dice:
"(hip) Con razon nadie baila, (hip) *si es que tumbaron el bafle*" . . .   

El ultimo, el ultimo, este si es buenisimo . . . 

Entra el señor Zapata a la alcoba y encuentra a la mujer con otro tipo . . . *asi como usted encuentra a su mujer con otro*    Entonces Zapata se dirige al armario, abre la maleta, mete toda la ropa y sale a la calle con la maleta. Entonces la mujer semidesnuda le pregunta desde la ventana: "¿Te vas Zapata?" y él muy furioso responde:
"*¡NO, ME VOY EN TREN!*" . . .     

¡Huy pero riansen que estaban buenos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2011)

> No.... me refería al chiste de Mandrake
> 
> 
> PD.: al lemur le abren la puerta para que salga a hacer sus necesidades...



el lemur es bastante astuto


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Entra el señor Zapata a la alcoba y encuentra a la mujer con otro tipo . . . asi como usted encuentra a su mujer con otro    Entonces Zapata se dirige al armario, abre la maleta, mete toda la ropa y sale a la calle con la maleta. Entonces la mujer semidesnuda le pregunta desde la ventana: "¿Te vas Zapata?" y él muy furioso responde:
> "*¡NO, ME VOY EN TREN!*" . . .




Jaja éste es bueno


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola Mandrake, no sabía que eras paisano. Bien aquí va el último, pero YAAAA! esta viejita si le gusta tirar. Jejejejj! Llega el marido intempestivamente a la casa y encuentra a la mujer desnuda, completamente en bola, y con ese frio que hace en Bogotá. Entonces le dice, "Pero mija que hace usted sin ropa a estas horas, mire este frío, se va a resfriar. Acaso no le he comprado ropa, mire! - y abre el closet- mire, uno rojo, uno azul, otro verde, y este moradito, mire qué lindo, y este.... buenas tarde señor... negrito cómo a usted le gusta. ....

Jejejej pero ríanse que estuvo buenísimo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2011)

si muy bueno,yo tengo una vercion sobre ese chiste,
resulta que un tipo llega a su casa y encuentra un tipo en bolas en el ropero,el tipo furioso le increpa a su mujer y le pide explicasiones,
la mujer le dice= es el inspector de poliyas ,mi amor -
el marido responde,pero esta desnudo¡¡¡-
la mujer le dice= ves ya las poliyas le comieron la ropa
la mujer le dice(vercion caribeña)=(como asiii,ya le comieron la ropaaaa)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 20, 2011)

jajaj!


PD.:


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Si, lo conocía....  LO tenía en remojo.

Y qué me dices del número 3.457?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2011)

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii casiiiiiii piiiiiii

http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.de.bullas/dp/matema/conocer/numpi.htm


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Si, lo conocía.... LO tenía en remojo.
> 
> Y qué me dices del número 3.457?


Pero lo que es su majestad, solo le gusta el numero 41


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 20, 2011)

Qué edad tiene el lemur?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2011)

que 41 ni nada ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ rata mala, mala, pero muy mala
depende si la edad es mental o la edad fisica?
12 o 37 serian las respuestas¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola Rat, de dónde sales?

Llega un charro mejicano a una cantina y haciendo una raya en el piso grita: "Ustedes, de aquí para allá son unos maricas! y de aquí para ese lado, son uns HP.

Y se para uno de los de aquí para ese lado y le dice: "pos, vea que yo no soy ningún HP".

-Pos, órale, que espera, pásese para allá!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Hola Rat, de dónde sales?
> 
> Llega un charro mejicano a una cantina y haciendo una raya en el piso grita: "Ustedes, de aquí para allá son unos maricas! y de aquí para ese lado, son uns HP.
> 
> ...



Mexicano, se dice Mexicano


----------



## Uro (Feb 21, 2011)

Taca, lo se. Pero ya sabes, en poesía o en chiste se toman ciertas libertades... Que tu orgullo mexicano me disculpe.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> en poesía o en chiste se toman ciertas libertades...
> 
> Saludos


jaaa jaaaa, si mexicano


----------



## LeonKennedy (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

si ay que pulsar la tecla ,,,,pero del reset


----------



## LeonKennedy (Feb 22, 2011)

una tecla dice, cualquiera!! jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2011)

¡ La del disyuntor !


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Llega una viejita a consulta donde el médico. -
Doctor,  que me manda, vea que yo toso mucho y me duele la espalda ... 

El doctor la ausculta, le hace sacar la lengua, le dice que diga aaaaaaagg! Y luego le dice: 

-Bueno abuelita, usted me dice que tose mucho,
-Si dotor,
-Que le duele la espalda
-Si dotor. 
-Le duele la garganta?
Si dotor.
-Pero usted esputa?
-No dotor, que va! Yo con qué alientos! Eso si, a veces me echo mis traguitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2011)

JAJAJAJAJ

Llega una viejita con un tiro en la rodilla al hospital.
El galeno le pregunta que le había pasado.
Me quise suicidar dice la viejecita.
¿Pero cómo?
Claro , mi médico me dijo que el corazón estaba justo debajo de la tetilla izquierda.


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

...  ... 

Llega una señora, ya veterana a dormir. Empieza a desnudarse lentamente y de pronto se quita el sosten y grita el ombligo" Hola, ustedes por aquí?


----------



## Jessy (Feb 22, 2011)

Chistes y mas chistes espero se rian =)

El vaquero

Un hombre va cabalgando por el monte. De repente, su equino ve una serpiente, se asusta y relincha. El hombre rápidamente saca su revolver, apunta y, cuando está listo para pegarle un plomazo a la serpiente, ésta le dice:

No me mates, yo soy un genio y te puedo conceder tres deseos!!!

(Si el hombre no creía en genios, cuando oye a la culebra hablando tan claramente, se convenció que era mejor darle el beneficio de la duda).

Esta bien! Quiero que mi casa, desde el muro de afuera hasta las macetas, toda sea de oro sólido.
Quiero también tener la cara de Brad Pitt!!! y quiero tener los genitales de este animal !!!

Todos tus deseos se harán realidad si me dejas escapar, le dijo la serpiente, mientras se escondía en el monte.

El hombre picó espuelas, iba en chinga para su casa y, cuando estaba todavía un poco lejos, vió un resplandor muy extraño. Al acercarse, vio que era el muro de su casa, que brillaba porque se había convertido en oro. Al entrar vio que las plantas del jardín, las paredes, los muebles, todo era de oro…..

¡¡¡No mames!!! –dijo-.

Desesperado, se mete corriendo en el baño, se ve la cara en el espejo (de oro) y ve que es la fotocopia de Brad Pitt. Ya completamente loco, se suelta el cinto, se desabotona el pantalón, se lo baja junto con los chones y grita:

AAHHH.....QUE PENDEEEEEEJO ¡ME LLEVÉ A LA YEGUA….!


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Qué buenísimo .....  ...  ...  ... 
 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...
:cabezon:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

jajaj que mal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessy dijo:


> ¡ME LLEVÉ A LA YEGUA….!


 

  :reidoooooooooooooooooo:


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Sabia usted que.........

La más grande hazaña de Cristobal Colón en América fue haber traido desde España a Juan de La Cosa?


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 22, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Sabia usted que.........
> 
> La más grande hazaña de Cristobal Colón en América fue haber traido desde España a Juan de La Cosa?



Era el navegante me parece, Cristobal solo era capitán.

ON: 

Saben quién es el superhéroe más importante de EEUU?
SUPERMAAAAAAAN!




Superhéroe de los árabes?






MUSUL....MAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Uro (Feb 23, 2011)

Si, pero traer a Juan de la cosa, desde España,  eso es una hazaña la hijuemadre!


----------



## wbg58h (Feb 23, 2011)

jaja, estuve viendo sus chistes y tan wenos para eso del humor, les contaria uno,pero soy muy malo para eso, mejor continuo viendo mas..
Atte: DSCHDEZ

no es lo mismo decir TIZIANO FERRO que......?

un FIERRO TIEZO EN EL ANO......JEJEJEJEJ

Twa twa twa twaaaaa


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 23, 2011)

por que los sordomudos se masturban con la mano izquierda?


























porque gimen con la derecha


----------



## Uro (Feb 23, 2011)

No es lo mismo una culebrilla negra que una negra que le brilla el ...derrière


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2011)

> por que los *diestros* se masturban con la mano izquierda?



 ...  porque tiene la torpeza de la mano ajena !!!


----------



## Uro (Feb 23, 2011)

Bueno el apunte.


> ... porque tiene la torpeza de la mano ajena !!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2011)

wbg58h dijo:


> jaja, estuve viendo sus chistes y tan wenos para eso del humor, les contaria uno,pero soy muy malo para eso, mejor continuo viendo mas..
> Atte: DSCHDEZ
> 
> no es lo mismo decir TIZIANO FERRO que......?
> ...



LOL!!! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1716


----------



## LeonKennedy (Feb 23, 2011)

a que estamos con las viejas, hsta que vino el vaquero de los genitales!! ajajajajajaja

una viejita va el sexshop, se acerca el vendedor, y el vendedor le pregunta, señora en que le podemos ayudar?
esta le dice, quiero comprar la protesis peneana roja que esta colgada en la pared, en esto el vendedor le dice, pero Señora los extintores no estan a la venta!


----------



## Jessy (Feb 23, 2011)

Una Alerta!!!!  (Me lo paso un amigo lo transcribo como me lo enviaron XD)

OJO Alerta en Los Almacenes!!!!

Señores tengan cuidado!!! Mujeres alerten a sus maridos y novios.

No se cuantos de ustedes compran en en algun almacen pero esta información les puede ser útil. Les mando esta información para avisarles, ya que fui victima de una estafa mientras hacía mis compras.

Fue en un centro comercial en universidad y félix cuevas, pero pudo ser en cualquier otro almacén. Así es como funciona:

Dos niñas espectaculares se le acercan mientras usted esta guardando sus compras en la cajuela de su carro. Limpian el parabrisas con esponja y producto limpiador. Sus senos prácticamente salen de sus camisetas, así que es casi imposible no prestarles atención. Usted les ofrece una propina pero la rechazan y le piden que más bien las lleve a otra tienda de la ciudad. Usted acepta y se suben en el asiento de atrás.

Durante el camino empiezan a hacer el amor. Luego una se pasa al asiento del pasajero y le practica sexo oral mientras la otra le roba la billetera.

Esté alerta!! Podría sucederle a usted también. A mi me robaron el viernes pasado, también el sábado......... 2 veces el domingo, otra el lunes, otra vez el martes , el miércoles y mañana voy a ir a ver si están...


----------



## Uro (Feb 23, 2011)

Genial, eres genial Jessy...     para contar cuentos, claro! Bueno, por lo demás, no sé; le temo a los cacerolazos sicológicos.


----------



## Jessy (Feb 23, 2011)

Este no se si ya lo puse o no XD pero espero lo disfruten 

Un hombre que siempre molestaba a su mujer, pasó un día por la casa de unos amigos para que lo acompañasen al aeropuerto a dejar a su esposa que viajaba a París. A la salida de inmigración, frente a todo el mundo, él le desea buen viaje y en tono burlón le grita:

-¡¡Amor, no te olvides de traerme una hermosa francesita, ja!! Ja!! Ja!!

Ella bajó la cabeza y se embarcó muy molesta. La mujer pasó quince días en Francia.
El marido otra vez pidió a sus amigos que lo acompañasen al Aeropuerto a recibirla.
Al verla llegar, lo primero que le grita a Toda voz:

-Y amor ¿¿me trajiste mi francesita?
-Hice todo lo posible, ahora sólo tenemos que rezar para que nazca Mujercita.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola.

Ella le envía un txt msg al celular de su novio.

Mi amor:
Si estás durmiendo mándame tus sueños.
Si estás riendo mándame tu sonrisa.
Si estás llorando mándame tus lágrimas.
¡Te amo!

Él le responde:
Mi amor,
Me agarraste cagando.
¿Qué hago?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uro (Feb 23, 2011)

No sé por qué, pero me imaginaba el final. Muy predecible, muy predecible. 
----------
*Uno muy cruel* (ríase si quiere. No se permiten comentarios desobligantes)

Van surcando las aguas en una chalupa un tuerto y un cieguito, rio arriba. Van muy orillados porque por las orillas el rio es menos torrentoso. Se dirigen a casa de unos amigos que los esperan.

En un recodo del camino, una rama aislada, chuza el ojo bueno del tuerto que es el conductor de la chalupa y entonces exclama: "¡Hasta aquí llegamos!

Entonces el cieguito se para y grita: "Buenos diiiias! y da un paso fuera de la chalupa y ¡CHUBLUM!, al agua.  ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> No sé por qué, pero me imaginaba el final. Muy predecible, muy predecible.
> ----------
> *Uno muy cruel* (ríase si quiere. No se permiten comentarios desobligantes)
> 
> ...


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Este Taca_tan chistoso. Acerca más las manos a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Este Taca_tan chistoso. Acerca más las manos a ver qué pasa.



Me hubieses visto hace como un año, era el más querido del foro, pregúntale a cualquiera 
100% Offtopic  Guaranteed


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Pues has perdido la chispa, Tacatan. Animo, hombe!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Pues has perdido la chispa, Tacatan. Animo, hombe!



Ya dejé quienes ocuparan mi gran puesto. Yo me pasé a retirar . Simplemente Coyote And Tacato Incorporaited.


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

El CTI no me cae bien. Ni modo!

--------------------
*Otro cuentico de médicos*

Un paciente llega a un consultorio y le dice al médico:
-Doctor, cuf, cuf, ..  cof, cof,  ... mándeme algo pa... coof, cof, cof.... ra esta tos que m cuf, cuf, cuf..... e está matando.
- A ver, veamos, siéntese. -dice el doctor- Le voy a recetar un purgantico que es muy bueno.
-Purgantico? cof, cuuf, cof. - dice el paciente y eso no  cof, cof, cof .... es un laxante, pues?
- Si, efectivamente - contesta el doctor- Tómeselo pa'que vea si se atreve a toser.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 24, 2011)

me lo sabia pero con un litro de aceite de oliva, conosco un sujeto que si lo intento, desgraciadamente tosio...


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Y qué tal en medio de un buseta del servicio público.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 24, 2011)

afortunadamente fue en privado...


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Eso me suena a coyotada!


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Esto no es un chiste, es una anécdota. -  Sólo se ríen los lectores a quienes  les gusta pensar.

En una oportunidad que me quedé sin trabajo tuve que dedicarme a manejar un taxi.  Y una vez, yendo del barrio Cuba hacia el centro, ahí en el distrito militar abordó una parejita de novios, muy acaramelaitos y me pidieron que los llevara a Las Orquideas, un motel  muy cerca de la salida a Manizales. 

Arranque por la Av de las Américas y casi llegando a La Castellana  dijo la muchacha “Por ahí no!” entonces yo viré por la calle 50 rumbo a Maraya. Ya casi para voltear hacia el Dane, volvio a decir la muchacha “por ahí no!”, entonces yo seguí derecho hacia la 30 de Agosto. Llegando a la Gobernación, volvió a decir la muchachita “Por ahí no!” entonces yo subí hacia la octava para tomar derecho el Viaducto y llegando al parque La Libertad escuché nuevamente “Por ahí no!”. Entonces yo cogí hacia la quinta para bajar hacia Carrefour y subir a Desquebradas. Ya frente a Carrefpur volvió a decir la muchacha “Por ahí no!”.

Yo ya de mal genio, cuadré el carro y le dije. Vea señorita como usted es la que sabe el camino, pues maneje usté!-

-Y quién le dijo que yo estaba hablando con usted?- Me dijo la niñita.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 28, 2011)

ese estubo buenisimo...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 28, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja el novio frustadisimo pobre!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Saca la mano Antonio que mamá está en la cocina


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Videos prohibidos para chiquitines.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2011)

Se les olvidó "Re-Masterizar" el vídeo!!!


----------



## Uro (Mar 1, 2011)

Verdad que sí, Tacatan? Es que el afán de Dosmé por opacar mi éxito como cuentachistes no le dió tiempo a nada! Jajajajajajajajja  ujjjujujujujujuuu!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola.

Me ayudan con esta prueba o test.
¿Qué debe hacer una mujer si su marido está corriendo en zigzag por el jardín Rpta: Seguir disparando ¿En qué se parecen los perros a los hombres?Rpta: ¡En que cuando te miran, parece que te entienden!  Los científicos han descubierto porqué  Moisés estuvo 40 años dando vueltas por el desierto con el pueblo de Israel:Rpta: Un hombre  jamás pregunta como llegar a un sitio.¿Cuándo un hombre va a valer un dólar?Rpta: Cuando el precio del huevo suba a cincuenta centavos.Las 3 mayores crisis en  la vida de un hombre:Rpta:  1.  La pérdida de su mujer2.  La pérdida de su trabajo3.  Un rasguño en el coche ¿Por qué los Psicoanalistas tratan menos tiempo a los hombres?Rpta: Porque no hace falta la regresión a la infancia, ellos siguen viviendo en ella 
¿Qué le produce a un hombre más placer que una semana de sexo con una bella mujer?Rpta: Amigos que se lo crean.
¿Por qué los hombres usan corbata?Rpta: Por que es más elegante que llevar correa.
¿Por qué los hombres silban mejor que las mujeres?Rpta: Porque  tienen cerebro de pájaro.
¿Qué hubiera hecho la mujer sin el hombre? Rpta: Habría domesticado a otro animal.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para ver las respuestas, marca todo el texto o el espacio de la respuesta.


----------



## asherar (Mar 2, 2011)

A qué se deben esos chistes feministas ?

Acaso elaficionado es señorita ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola.

Los chistes sólo son chistes, cuando es bueno se disfruta.
Yo no tengo problemas con los chistes feministas, machistas, etc.
No te preocupes, no soy chica o señorita (no soy de los que están en el closet o ya salieron de él).

Sólo toma el chiste como lo que es, además es una prueba o test.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 3, 2011)

Buitres: falsa alarma. Vuelvan a su guarida!


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

Que chistosos son algunos foristas.   



			
				Sourcegeek dijo:
			
		

> Un amigo 'Ingeniero' en electricidad me dijo  que eso es porque hay demasiado ruido y que se soluciona conun circuito  no inversorutilizando dos resistencias... Que tan cierto es  eso?





			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tu amigo te dijo es que pongas un circuito  inversor, eso se hace con un operacional y dos resistencias





			
				Chaparron Bonaparte dijo:
			
		

> . . . La gente dice que tu y yo estamos locos, Lucas . . .



¿Alguien tiene problemas de comunicacion o yo estoy leyendo mal?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Mi abuela tejió un paraguas !


----------



## Uro (Mar 3, 2011)

Y yo tenía una tia que le daban ataques!  .
Se llamaba Taquilina Ospina Pineda. Y mi visabuelita materna se llamaba Lastenia Rojas.



			
				Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> Mi abuela tejió un paraguas !



Hmmmmff!  Que no vaya a ser el paraguas de Tola y Maruja!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola.









Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uro (Mar 4, 2011)

Qué buena caricatura!


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

CHISTE PESADO, MUY PESADO, PARA PERSONAS DESCOCADAS.

Un papá manda a su hija a comprar gasolina y le dice:"mijita, vaya a la esquina y compra un galón de gasolina, pero fíjese que sea SHELL. Ahora, no se deje meter ESSO"


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> CHISTE PESADO, MUY PESADO, PARA PERSONAS DESCOCADAS.
> 
> Un papá manda a su hija a comprar gasolina y le dice:"mijita, vaya a la esquina y compra un galón de gasolina, pero fíjese que sea SHELL. Ahora, no se deje meter ESSO"



Ahhhh, Claaaro. Argot Inglés


----------



## Uro (Mar 7, 2011)

Un hombre irresponsable y que se había portado muy mal con su pobre familia, muere al fin. En el acto del entierro, un pariente lejano pronuncia la oración fúnebre:
"Fue un esposo modelo y un padre ejemplar".
Al oír eso la viuda toma de la mano al niño que está a su lado y le dice:
"Vamonos hijo que nos equivocamos de entierro".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

¿Día internacional de la Mujer coincidente con los Carnavales  ?


----------



## Uro (Mar 9, 2011)

Un pasajero le toca el hombro al taxista para hacerle una pregunta.

El taxista grita, pierde el control del coche, casi choca con un camión, se sube a la acera y se mete en un escaparate haciendo pedazos los vidrios.

Por un momento no se oye nada en el taxi, hasta que el taxista dice:
-¡Mire amigo, jamás haga eso otra vez! ¡ Casi me mata del susto!
El pasajero, impresionado le pide disculpas y le dice:
-No pensé que se fuera asustar tanto si le tocaba el hombro.
El taxista le dice:
-Lo que pasa es que es mi primer día de trabajo como taxista.
-¿y que hacía antes? -pregunta el pasajero-
-¡Fui chofer de carroza funeraria durante 25 años!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 9, 2011)

Cruelmente bueno jejejeje


----------



## Uro (Mar 9, 2011)

Un empleado municipal tuvo que salir a hacer una diligencia oficial a una vereda cercana al pueblo y le cogió la tarde para regresar y tuvo que esperar al otro día. Muy temprano se viste rápido, toma el café que le ofrecieron y sale corriendo para llegar a hora de abrir la oficina. Preocupado por la hora, pregunta a un campesino que estaba ordeñando una vaca a la orilla del camino: "¿puede decirme qué hora es?"
El campesino tantea un poco la ubre de la vaca y le dice: "Son las siete y diez".
El hombre que da pensando  mmm por unos momentos y se decide a preguntar: "Oiga y cómo hace usted para calcular la hora sólo tanteando la ubre de la vaca", a  lo que el campesino responde, "No es que yo levanto un poco la ubre para poder ver la hora en el reloj de la iglesia, allá, vea"  




---------
*Otro y no más*

Esta era una carrera en el viejo oeste estaban compitiendo un vaquero y un indio. Arrancan, van muy parejos en toda la carrera y ya en el final, el vaquero se echa un gas y sale como alma que se lo lleva el diablo y gana la carrera. Después llega el indio y le dice todo cansado:
Tú hacer trampa, tú tener motor en el trasero.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hola.*

*Un hombre fue llevado de emergencia a un hospital administrado por monjas, donde lo operaron del corazón. Después de la operación, el hombre despertó y una monjita estaba a su lado.*
*- Señor Pérez, la operación fue un éxito. Sin embargo, necesitamos saber cómo piensa pagar la cuenta del hospital…. ¿¿¿Tiene usted seguro de gastos médicos…???*
*- ¡¡¡No…!!!*
*- ¿¿¿Puede pagar en efectivo…??? *
*- ¡¡¡Me temo que no, hermana…!!!*
*- Entonces, ¿¿¿Tiene usted parientes cercanos…???*
*- ¡¡¡Sólo mi hermana, pero es una monja solterona sin un centavo…!!!*
*- ¡¡¡Disculpe que lo corrija...!!!... ¡¡¡Las monjas no son solteronas; ellas están casadas con Dios…!!!*
_*- Magnífico…!!!... ¡¡¡Por favor envíele la cuenta a mi cuñado…!!!*_

*Y así nació el…¡¡¡Qué Dios te lo pague…!!! *

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2011)

juasss juass que cuñadoooooo


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 10, 2011)

El Doctor, después de ver la Historia Clínica de su paciente, le pregunta:


-¿Fuma?
- Poco
- Pues, considérelo y déjelo, 
-¿Bebe? 
- Poco 
- Pues, considérelo y déjelo.

- ¿Practica algún deporte? 
- Ninguno
- Pues, considérelo y hágalo.
- ¿Tiene sexo?
- Poco
- Pues, considérelo. Tenga sexo, mucho sexo...¡¡lo máximo posible!! 

El hombre regresa a su casa y le cuenta a su mujer: 

- El Doctor me recomienda dejar el tabaco, la bebida, hacer deporte

y sobre todo, tener sexo, mucho sexo, todo el sexo que sea posible.

Dicho lo anterior, se mete en la ducha, momento en que la esposa
se pone un picardías, se perfuma y maquilla provocadoramente,
esperando que salga su marido del baño. 

Éste sale y empieza a vestirse, a perfumarse y se pone su mejor traje.

La esposa sorprendida, le pregunta: 
- ¿Dónde vas?
-Te dije que el Doctor sugirió tener sexo, mucho sexo, lo máximo posible...
-Sí, mi amor, eso fue lo que te escuché decir y por eso me puse así para ti

- ¡¡AY CAAARMEN, TÚ SIEMPRE tocando los cojones con TUS REMEDIOS CASEROS!!.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

Cosmos   Cosmos   Y es que el que no tiene más.... con su mujer se acuesta


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

espectacular este ultimo ...............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> - ¡¡AY CAAARMEN, TÚ SIEMPRE tocando los cojones con TUS REMEDIOS CASEROS!!.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

En un carro iba una pareja de casados pero iban peleados, al pasar frente a una granja el novio vio unos cochinitos y le dijo a la mujer:
¿Familiares tuyos?
Y ella le contestó:
¡Sí, mis suegros!

-----------------------------

Después de medio siglo de matrimonio, él muere, y al poco tiempo después ella también va parar el cielo...

En el cielo, ella encuentra al marido y corre hasta donde él y le dice:

- ¡Queriiidoooooo! ¡Que bueno encontrarte!

Y él responde:

- ¡No me vengas con tonteras! El trato fue: "HASTA QUE LA MUERTE NOS SEPARE"


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 10, 2011)

Muy bueno Uro:

Otro, es un poco largo pero a mi me ha gustado.


En la universidad, un estudiante acaba de suspender su examen de fin de año de "Lógica y legalidad". 
Va a ver al profesor y le dice:
Profesor, ¿usted entiende y comprende el tema del examen?
¡Naturalmente!
Bueno, entonces le propongo un trato. Le hago una pregunta de lógica. Si me da una buena respuesta, no solo acepto el suspenso sino que puede ponerme un cero, pero si no lo consigue, me pone un sobresaliente.


Picado en su orgullo el profesor acepta el desafío.
La pregunta es la siguiente:
¿Descríbame un contexto que sea legal pero no lógico, lógico pero no legal y además ni lógico ni legal?
Después de una larga reflexión, el profesor reconoce que no sabe responder y cambia la nota del alumno dándole el sobresaliente.
Herido en su amor propio, el profesor va a ver a un colega suyo y le expone el problema. Este, que lo conoce bien le responde:


Mira, el caso es que tienes 65 años y que estás casado con una chavala de 30 lo que es legal pero no lógico. Por otro lado, tu esposa tiene un amante de 23 años lo que es lógico pero no legal y para terminar, y a pesar de que lo habías suspendido, le acabas de dar un sobresaliente al hijoputa que se esta tirando a tu mujer, lo que no es ni lógico ni legal


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

Vamos progresando Cosmos, vamos progresando.  Son buenos tus chistes.

*Aquí va uno mio de políticos *

Este era un día en que el señor presidente paseaba por la calle, cuando escucha una voz que dice: 
¡Que se muera el presidente!

Este mira desconcertado para todos lados y cuando ve un loro en la ventana de una casa decide tocar la puerta de ésta, al abrir la dueña de la vivienda, el presidente disgustado le dice que él pasará mañana y el loro no deberá decir eso.

La señora preocupada, fue a casa del sacerdote y éste canjea con ella el loro, la señora se lleva el loro del sacerdote y el sacerdote se queda con el loro de ella. Al día siguiente pasa el presidente y observa que el loro no dice nada, éste enojado le dice al loro:

¿No vas a decir que se muera el presidente?
Y el loro contesta:

¡Que Dios te oiga hijo mío, que Dios te oiga!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2011)

en una plaza publica un sujeto comienza a grita, el presidente es un idiota, el presidente es un (palabra mas ofensiva) y demas improperios, entonces como es de esperarce llega un par de policias que lo sujetan para apresarlo en su defensa el sujeto les dice "pero yo hablaba del presidente de estados unidos" y los policias responden, no nos quiera ver l cara, sabemos bien como es el presidente...


----------



## Uro (Mar 15, 2011)

Entra un borracho a su casa todo manchado con lápiz labial por todos lados y hecho un desastre, y la mujer le dice:
Sinvergüenza, degenerado, malmarido, vea eso como viene, y ahora qué me va a decir?  
Y el borracho le responde:
¡Hic, psss, no, no, no.  Hip!  No me lo va a creer, hic, hip,   me peleé con un payaso! Hip!

---------------

Un borrachito llega a su casa alas 4:45 a.m. y su señora le dice:
¿Ya viste? Borracho, degenerado  ¡Falta un cuarto para las cinco!
Y el borrachito le dice:
Hip ¡Ya me cansé de que en esta casa, siempre falte algo! Hip!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2011)

Llega muy de madrugada el borracho, borrachísimo, a su casa. Entra arrastrándose por el piso, en silencio llega a la cama, se trepa y se acomoda al lado de su mujer que ya dormía.

Al día siguiente lo va a despertar su esposa enojada y a los gritos.

-¡Otra vez llegaste borracho! ¡¿No ves que no podés mantenerte sobrio?!
-No, mi amor, no vine borracho...
-No me mientas, ¡recién llamaron del bar y avisaron que te olvidaste de nuevo la silla de ruedas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2011)

*--De donde vienes?*
*--del médico*
*--que te dijo?*
*--que tengo una sonrisa simpática y soy feliz.*


*--lee bien, **tonto... **ahí dice:*



*sirrosis hepática y sífilis**.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

jua jua la silla de ruedas y el de dosme  juas juas


----------



## Uro (Mar 18, 2011)

Hace añaos se puso de moda ente las parejas que iban a casarse, el ir donde el especialista para que les examinara aptitud y esos detalles. Pues bien una conocida le exigió al novio que fuera a hacerse un exámen de virilidad. El, muy afligido fue al especialista y después del exámen le expidió un certificado donde deía:

Resultado:/  S.S.P.M.

el novio, al presentárle el certificado a la novia le explicó que SSPM quería decir "*S*ano, *s*anote, *p*uro *m*achote".

Días después de la luna de miel la novia fue al especialista a reclamarle por la falsedad de su certificación. A lo que él le explico: 

"SSPM no quiere decir Sano Sanote Puro Machote, sino "Solo Sirve Para Mear"!


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.placasrojas.com.ar/gener...kushima&linea3=para+enfriar&linea4=el+reactor

Click en link para ver bien


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> http://www.placasrojas.com.ar/gener...kushima&linea3=para+enfriar&linea4=el+reactor
> 
> Click en link para ver bien



http://www.placasrojas.com.ar/placa...a2=Las placas &linea3=Rojas inunda&linea4=Fde


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2011)

espectacular esa pagina , esta es la inicial, la puerta del ropero :
http://www.placasrojas.com.ar

del otro lado esta la bruja, no se si el leon tambien 

y hablando de brujas, aca un video de unas tirandose de los pelos : 

http://www.placasrojas.com.ar/placa/381

que aportazo ..........


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2011)

Que lo parió!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 19, 2011)

Un borracho en una ceremomia oficial, escucha que comienza la musica y se le acerca a alguien y le dice: Señorita, yo voe que a estado muy sola hip, asi que la invito a bailar esta guarachita que esta sonando...

a lo que responde: En primera yo no bailo; en segudo lugar eso no es una guarachita, es el himno nacional y en tercer lugar, no soy ninguna señorita soy el nuncio de su santidad el papa....!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2011)

Je je                               je


----------



## Uro (Mar 19, 2011)

Ji ji .........


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2011)

En una ocasión estaba San Pedro de vacaciones y le toco a Jesús atender la entrada al cielo. En eso llega un hombre de edad avanzada a querer pasar, entonces Jesús toma su lista y le pregunta:
-¿Cómo te llamas?
El viejito se queda pensando pero no se acuerda.
Jesús le pregunta:
-algo de lo que se acuerde
El viejito le dice, yo solo me acuerdo que era carpintero y mi hijo era muy famoso.
Jesús se emociona y le da un fuerte abrazo exclamando:
-padre
el viejito se emociona también y le dice:
-¡Pinocho!


----------



## Uro (Mar 20, 2011)

Me gustaron mucho los de Rat Mayor , Cacho  y Dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

No me discrimine al viejo carpintero


----------



## lucifergaby (Mar 21, 2011)

FeeeR dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Este me llego por mail hace unos meses a ver si les gusta.., es medio largo pero esta bueno!
> 
> 
> ...



buenisimo, mortal!! XD


----------



## Uro (Mar 21, 2011)

Muy muy muy buenoooo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Imagenes de una mujer que no molesta :

http://www.segu24.com.ar/images/equipos/nid_01.jpg

http://www.inmomur.es/imagenes/interface/imagen-no-disponible.gif


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

dosme, dice imagen no disponible ??

haaaa  ya entendí no existen las mujeres que no se molestan¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 22, 2011)

no es que no existan, no estan disponibles...


----------



## Uro (Mar 22, 2011)

Yo pensé que era por lafotografía que publiqué.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> dosme, dice imagen no disponible ??
> 
> haaaa ya entendí no existen las mujeres que no se molestan¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

vamos todavía acerté una ,sigo sin entender lo del psuedo camello   (llama/vicuña)


----------



## Uro (Mar 22, 2011)

La mayoría de las especies animales necesitan un macho alfa que los guíe y domine. Está en su constitución animal. Las mascotas hembras por supuesto, al no tener macho alfa cerca, adoptan a su amo como guía, etc. etc.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Si le hiciste atenciones especiales a la llama , después te sigue al pueblo


----------



## Uro (Mar 22, 2011)

Eso es en el Perú, acá en Colombia son las burras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si le hiciste atenciones especiales a la llama , después te sigue al pueblo



jajajaj ahora si entendí,pero yo pense que la atención de los gauchos era solo para la ovejita ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Uro (Mar 22, 2011)

Cuando viví en la costa atlántica, vi pasar una vez a un amigo con un atado de pasto debajo del brazo, entonces le pregunté: "Oye, y ese pasto para donde lo llevas?"-
- Ah! son unos chiclecitos para mi novia!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

jajajaaj buenaaa


----------



## Uro (Mar 23, 2011)

Cómo se dice en Japonés...

Nuevo hospital japonés: Aki Temato.
Director de la clínica: Dr. Kienkarajo Tekura.
Emergencias:  Dr. Takurado Yamimito
Dermatología: Dr. Tukuero Taduro
Endoscopia:  Dr. Temeto Tubito
Gastroenterología:  Dr. Tesobo Tupanza
Inmunología:  Dr. Loawanta Toito
Laboratorio:  Dra. Temira Tukaka
Medicina Preventiva:  Dra. Tamumal Kelosepas
Neumología:  Dra. Tutose Mufuete
Neurología:  Dr. Saturo Tukoko
Obstetricia:  Dra. Tepalpa Podentro
Odontología:  Dr. Tekito Lakarie
Oftalmología:  Dr. Temiro Lozojo
Otorrino laringólogo:  Dr. Yosi Tesako Mokito
Patología:  Dr. Revisao Enchikito
Pediatría:  Dr. Tekuro Lakria
Proctología:  Dr. Temiro Kulete
Psiquiatría:  Dr. Tarayado Tukoko
Radiología:  Dr. Tomemo LaFoto
Traumatología:  Dr. Tarreklo Tuwueso
Urología:  Dr. Tupipi Tamalo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Cómo se dice en Japonés...
> 
> Nuevo hospital japonés: Aki Temato.
> Director de la clínica: Dr. Kienkarajo Tekura.
> ...




esto no es chiste ,pero es comico
la cosa es así,trabaje con japoneses y uno se llamaba TOMO Higa ,era viejito y se la pasaba todo el dia poniendo clavos y reparando cajones de verduras,ese era su trabajo,yo era el ayudante de su hermano ''el patron'', eiyun se llamaba el patron y me enseño mucho sobre jardinería y horticultura,yo me encargaba de los venenos para las fumigaciones y mantenimiento en general,pero siempre estaba aprendiendo/asiendo el jardin con el jefe''mas que en otra cosa,
bueno todos los dias la patrona me llamaba y me desia avisale a Tomo que el te esta listo,
entonces yo me iva al galpon y gritaba ''TOMO EL TE'' y el señor Tomo que era rengo salia casi corriendo a tomar el te,,
TOMO EL TE jajajaja y asi todos los dias TOMO EL TE jajaja
creo que Tomo era de apellido kometo ,y el cuñado Higa / nakandakare o algo asi


----------



## tatajara (Mar 23, 2011)

muy buenos 
Hablando de borrachos...
Llega un borracho a su casa, golpea la puerta y dice abrirme la puerta ramera cabrona... nada, repite la acción y dice abrimeee la puerta ramera cabrona, entonces sale la mujer enojada y le dice en un tono medio elevado ya te dije que soy ramona cabrera no ramera cabrona jajajajaj
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2011)

je                       je


----------



## Uro (Mar 23, 2011)

..................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2011)

jajajaja buenisimo como foto de nick ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)

*Cómo escribir correctamente*


*La secretaria** del convento está escribiendo una carta y comienza:*

*'Querido Monseñor'..............*


*Se da cuenta de que aquél puede mal interpretar sus palabras y vuelve a empezar:* 


*'Excelentísimo Monseñor....*

*Recapacita pensando que es demasiado formal.*


*'Sr. Monseñor'? ...*


*Éste le parece muy mundano, así que decide que el mejor es:*


*'Don Monseñor'......*


*Para asegurarse de no meter la pata, le pregunta a la Madre Superiora :*


*- ¿Madre, Monseñor se pone con Don?*



*- ¡¡ Claro que se pone hija, si no este convento sería una guardería !!!!*


----------



## Uro (Mar 24, 2011)

Buenísimo, buenísimo.


----------



## Uro (Mar 24, 2011)

Resulta que un día estaba Aristóteles en el bosque, cuando de repente ve a Sócrates pasar muy contento con un cucharón en la mano, un tanto intrigado le pregunta:
¿Adónde vas con ese cucharón?
Sócrates muy entusiasmado le responde:
¡A comer con Platón!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## tatajara (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## fckland (Mar 24, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Resulta que un día estaba Aristóteles en el bosque, cuando de repente ve a Sócrates pasar muy contento con un cucharón en la mano, un tanto intrigado le pregunta:
> ¿Adónde vas con ese cucharón?
> Sócrates muy entusiasmado le responde:
> ¡A comer con Platón!


jajajaja es buenisimo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2011)

En el consultorio el doctor le dice al paciente que tiene dos noticias, una mala y una buena.
Con cara muy seria le dice que la mala es que no le queda más que una semana de vida.

-¿Y la buena doctor?
-¡Que me estoy acostando con la enfermera!


----------



## tronik (Mar 25, 2011)

muy bueno el chiste de cacho jajajajaajaj y la buena doctor ajajaajaj

María, promete que cuando me muera te casaras con Antonio.
¡Pero, si es tu peor enemigo!
¡Pues por eso, que se joda! 

jajaja


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Cacho, los 33 te cayeron de perlas. Regresaste como muy chistosito.   .  

Buenísimo el de Tronik


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2011)

http://listocomics.com/426-el-amor-es-un-amplificador-operacional/


----------



## Uro (Abr 2, 2011)

Señor Encargado de Soporte Técnico:

Hace un año y medio cambié de la versión Novia 7.0 a Esposa
1.0 y he observado que el programa inició un proceso inesperado de
subrutina llamado Hijo, que me ocupó mucho espacio y recursos importantes y
eso que el programa también ocupa muchísimo disco duro. En el folleto
explicativo del programa NO viene mención alguna a este fenómeno.

Por otra parte, Esposa 1.0 se auto instala como residente en todos los demás programas y, durante el inicio de cualquier otra aplicación, se lanza monitoreando todas las actividades del sistema. Aplicaciones como: Cerveza con Amigos 10.3, Noche de Tragos 2.5, y Fútbol Dominguero 5.0 ya no funcionan, y el sistema se cuelga cada vez que intento cargarlos.

De vez en cuando, se lanza un programa oculto (¿Virus?) denominado Suegra 1.0 que parece residente en memoria y que consigue colgar el sistema o que Esposa 1.0 se comporte de manera totalmente impredecible, por ejemplo, dejando de atender a cualquier comando que introduzco. No he logrado desinstalar este residente. Aparentemente, no puedo lograr mantener a Esposa 1.0 en minimizado al correr alguna de mis aplicaciones favoritas.

Estoy pensando en poder volver al programa anterior Novia 7.0, pero no me funciona el Desinstalar. (¿Me podría ayudar?).

Gracias,

Usuario afligido


RESPUESTA

Estimado Usuario:

Este es un motivo de queja muy común entre los usuarios, pero se debe en la mayoría de los casos a un error básico de concepto: Mucha gente pasa de cualquier versión de Novia X.0 a Esposa 1.0 con la idea de que Esposa 1.0 es sólo un programa de 'Entretenimiento y utilidades'. Sin embargo, Esposa 1.0 es un SISTEMA OPERATIVO completo y su creador lo diseñó para controlar todo el sistema.
Es muy poco probable que pueda Ud. desinstalar a Esposa 1.0 y regresar a cualquier versión de Novia X.0. Hay archivos operativos ocultos en su sistema que harían que Novia X.0 emulara a Esposa 1.0, así que no se gana nada.

Es imposible desinstalar, eliminar, o purgar los archivos del programa una vez instalados. No puede volver a Novia X.0 porque Esposa 1.0 no está programado para eso. Lo mismo pasa con Suegra 1.0 que es una aplicación oculta que se auto instala en el sistema mientras Esposa 1.0 funciona.

Hay quienes han intentado el formateo total del sistema para luego instalar los programas Novia Plus o Esposa 2.0 pero terminan con más problemas que antes. Lea en el manual, el apartado precauciones, capítulos: Pago de alimentos y pensiones; Mantenimiento de hijos.

Por otro lado, si cambia a Novia 8.0 no intente luego pasar a Esposa 2.0 porque los problemas que provoca este nuevo sistema operativo no son idénticos, sino peores, que los de Esposa 1.0. Aunque existe una versión Esposa 3.0 e incluso 4.0, son programas reservados a especialistas, de altísimo costo y no son aconsejables para el usuario normal.

Si todos fallan, es preferible optar por sistemas basados en plataformas completamente diferentes, pero yo le recomiendo que mantenga a Esposa 1.0 y maneje la situación lo mejor posible.

Personalmente, tengo también instalado a Esposa 1.0 y le sugiero que estudie toda la sección del manual sobre Fallos Generales de Sociedad (FGS's). Esposa 1.0 es un programa muy sensible a los comandos y funciona en modo protegido contra fallos. Esto significa que Ud. deberá asumir la responsabilidad por cualquier problema que se produzca independientemente de su causa, porque el programa siempre considerará que cualquier fallo en el sistema es debido a un mal uso por parte del usuario.

Uno de los mejores recursos es la aplicación del comando:
C:\PEDIR PERDÓN.exe en cuanto se produzca un problema o el sistema se cuelgue.

No reinicie el sistema porque seguirá sin funcionar. Evite el uso excesivo de la tecla ESC o SUPR, porque luego deberá aplicar el comando PEDIR PERDÓN.exe/flores /All para que el programa vuelva a funcionar normalmente. El sistema funcionará bien mientras usted cargue con todas las culpas por los FGS's.

Esposa 1.0 es un programa muy interesante, pero con un alto costo de mantenimiento. Considere la posibilidad de instalar algún software adicional para mejorar el rendimiento de Esposa 1.0. Le recomiendo Flores 5.0, Joyitas 2.3 y, en último caso, Viaje de Vacaciones 3.2; también puede usar Simiamor 8.0 o Loquetúdigas 14.7. Estos son programas Shareware muy difundidos en Internet y que funcionan muy bien como residentes y los puede obtener casi en cualquier sitio web.

Jamás instale Secretariaconminifalda 3.3, Amiguita 1.1 o Amigotes 4.6. Estos programas no funcionan en el ambiente Esposa 1.0 y probablemente causen daños irreversibles al Sistema operativo.

Mucha suerte.

Servicio Técnico.


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://listocomics.com/426-el-amor-es-un-amplificador-operacional/



Jaja muy bueno


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2011)

si que esta buieno, el señor con anteojos y un poco cara de desesperado, y hasta moño el buenazo parece tener con el diodo ese.
sin embargo la niña bien dibujada: las cosas le llegan a la cabeza atenuadas por un buen C4 y lo que le llega por los ojos necesita ser amplificado por que si no ......ni modo .


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 3, 2011)

Un señor nota que un ladrón está entrando a su casa y enseguida llama a la policia...:
Señor: Llamo para informar que un ladrón está entrando a mi casa!
Policia: El sujeto está armado?
Señor: La verdad no se, está oscuro, ademas no se mucho de armas!
Policia: Bueno, veremos que podemos hacer, no tenemos patrullas disponibles...

El señor al escuchar esto, cuelga y a los 5 minutos vuelve a llamar...:
Señor: Ya no vengan, acabo de dispararle al ladrón con mi escopeta...
Policia: Que!!?? Un momento señor no se mueva!!!

Y en menos de un minutos aparecen 14 patrullas, de las cuales 6 son de las fuerzas especiales, una ambulancia y varias camionetas de diarios amarillistas y en eso en ladrón que aun intentaba entrar es sorprendido por todos a lo que uno de los policias le dice al dueño de la casa: No que habia matado al ladrón? ¬¬ a lo que el Señor contesta: No que no habia patrullas? ¬¬'


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2011)

eso es humor negro con sarcasmo y triste realidad...................si bien no es lo que digamos gracioso pero es una mezcla muy buena


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 3, 2011)

En la Universidad de Medicina, los estudiantes de
medicina estaban recibiendo su primera clase de 
anatomía con un cadáver real. 
Están todos reunidos en torno al cuerpo cubierto 
con una sabana blanca.
Entonces el profesor empieza la clase diciendo:
-En medicina es necesario tener dos cualidades muy
importantes.
-La primera es no ser escrupuloso.
El profesor retiro la sabana blanca y hundió su 
dedo en el trasero del cadáver, lo retiró, se lo
metió en la boca y comenzó a chuparlo.
-Vamos, ahora, haced lo mismo,le dijo a sus alumnos.
Estos asqueados dudaron en obedecer pero poco a poco
y por turnos fueron introduciendo el dedo y chupándolo
después de retirarlo del trasero del muerto.
Cuando todos terminaron el profesor les miro y les dijo:
-La segunda cualidad es observación; 
*yo metí el anular ....y me chupé el índice.
*Presten más atención la próxima vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2011)

Jeje . . .  muy buenos   !


----------



## Uro (Abr 8, 2011)

No sé si el siguiente chiste ya fue posteado (Hay tantos que ni modo de releer), pero me arriesgo a repetir.

Un hombre entra a un restaurante y ve una mujer muy bonita sola en una mesa.
Se aproxima y pregunta:
¿ Estaba viendo que usted está sola. Puedo sentarme y hacerle compañía?
Escandalizada, la mujer responde gritando:
- ¡ Mal educado ! ¿ Usted que se piensa que soy ?
Todo el restaurante lo escucha.
El hombre, sin saber qué cara poner, dice:
- Sólo quería hacerle compañía, nada más.
Y la mujer, gritando otra vez contesta:
- ¡ Y usted insiste!¡ Atrevido !
El hombre se da la vuelta, se va cabizbajo y se sienta al otro lado del restaurante.
Después de algunos minutos, la mujer se levanta y se acerca a la mesa de él:
- Disculpe por la forma en que lo traté. Es que soy psicóloga y estoy estudiando las reacciones de las personas ante situaciones inusitadas.
Y el hombre le contesta gritando:
- ¿¿ 1.000 dólares???, ??? ¡¡ estás loca!!!, ¿ninguna puta vale eso!!!


----------



## Uro (Abr 9, 2011)

Eco-Chiste


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2011)

"La nena" a sus 19 años estaba buenísima y se fue a bailar, como muchas otras veces. Vuelve del baile con un lavarropas nuevito, con caja y todo.

La madre le pregunta de dónde lo sacó...
-Me lo gané en un sorteo.

Sale unos días después a bailar de nuevo y vuelve con una heladera. La madre le pregunta de dónde la sacó...
-Me lo gané en un sorteo, contesta.

Sale de nuevo y retorna con un Rolex. Misma pregunta, misma respuesta:
-Me lo gané en un sorteo.

A los pocos días se está bañando para salir de nuevo y la madre le dice a través de la puerta:
-Nena, lavate bien el talonario que necesito una cafetera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2011)

¡ Queroso                             !


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Queroso                             !


Habló y dijo el que nunca vio un talonario sucio


----------



## Uro (Abr 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> A los pocos días se está bañando para salir de nuevo y la madre le dice a través de la puerta:
> -Nena, lavate bien el talonario que necesito una cafetera.



.............................................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2011)

*-*
*-*
*¡ ¡ ¡ Cuidado ! ! !*
*-*
*-*
*Estafa en compras*
*-*
*-*
*por Internet*
*-*
*-*






*-*
*-*
*Venta del aparato*
*-*
*-*
*para agrandar el*
*-*
*-*
*"nene" . . .*
*-*
*-*
*te hacen depositar*
*-*
*-*
*100 dólares en una*
*-*
*-*
*cuenta y después*
*-*
*-*
*te **envian ésto*
*-*
*-*

*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*
*-*
*-*
*V*​


----------



## tatajara (Abr 15, 2011)

naaaaaaa


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 15, 2011)

Uno de mi cosecha:
-¿Por qué las hormigas rojas no tienen reina?
-Porque son republicanas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

jajaja , muy bueno ! 

****************************************************************


_Un marido entra en Victoria’s Secret para comprarle a su esposa un negligé transparente. _


_Le enseñan muchos modelos que van desde $250 hasta $500 -mientras más transparente, más caro es el precio-._

_Elige el más caro, paga los $500, y se lo lleva a su casa. Se lo presenta a su esposa y le pide que suba a las habitaciones, se lo ponga y modele para él. _

_Arriba, la esposa -que no es ninguna tonta- piensa en voz alta: "se me ocurre una idea... es tan transparente que es como si no llevara nada. No me lo voy a poner. Haré el modelaje desnuda, lo devuelvo mañana y guardo la devolución de los $500 para mí"._

_Hace su aparición en el balcón totalmente desnuda y adquiere una pose sensual._

_El marido exclama, "Pucha... me costó $500 y ni siquiera lo plancharon!!!” _

_Los vecinos oyeron tres disparos..._

_La esposa se entregó sin ofrecer resistencia..._

_El velorio será mañana al mediodía..._


----------



## Uro (Abr 17, 2011)

Oyeme Dosmé, de donde sacaste ese chiste tan chévere. Genial.
:buenpost:


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2011)

Toca cambió de esposa!

JUAZZZZ


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

hummm no de esposo,la esposa le pego tres tiros al marido y luego se entrego,
asi que el esposo esta muerto


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2011)

Pero antes del problema...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

haaa siiiii jajaja antes si


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 17, 2011)

Este me lo contaron hace unos días
Dice que cae una nueva vecina al barrio, y por supuesto la jauría atenta porque era una mina impresionante, asi con un shorsito y un top andaba de aquí para allá llevando cajas y demás, la cuestión que la mudanza duró casi toda la tarde, cuando ya el camión se va la mina va y le golpea la puerta a uno de los mirones y le dice:
- Mirá esto de la mudanza me ha tenido re mal todo el día y esta noche quiero salir, comer, tomar, bailar y después coj... hasta que amanezca, me harías un favor?
- POR SUPUESTO!!!!!
- Bueno ya te traigo el perrito asi me lo cuidas mientras me voy....


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Buenisimo anajesusa, se iluciono mal jajaja mira si le termina pasando asi al que te jedi


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 17, 2011)

Este va dedicado al panda je je, se lo afané a zocotroco de DTforum

Un camionero de Pepsi va por la ruta.
 una chica monumental le pide que la lleve.
El camionero la sube y cuando estaban llegando al lugar de destino,
 la chica le agradece eternamente y le ofrece su cuerpo como pago por el favor.
Rauda y velozmente, el camionero frena y se le tira encima,
 pero ella ama la naturaleza y quiere hacerlo a pleno sol.
A toda velocidad el tipo saca la lona de Pepsi del camión,
 agarra cuatro cajas con botellas,
 pone una en cada punta de la lona para que no se la lleve el viento,
 le quita a la chica la poca ropa que llevaba, se tira sobre ella en el medio de la lona
y comienza a hacerle el amor con tan mala suerte , que en plena acción,
 la chica se desmaya de placer.
El camionero huye despavorido, suponiendo que la chica había muerto  y  verse involucrado en un asesinato.
La chica queda tendida en el lugar, disfrutando entre sueños.
Más tarde, cuatro tipos que pasan en otro camión, al ver la situación se detienen,
 se bajan y empiezan a fornicar también.Y mientras se toman una Pepsi,
 uno le dice al resto:

- " Éstas sí que son promociones, no la mierda de Coca Cola con las tapitas".


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Este va dedicado al panda je je, se lo afané a zocotroco de DTforum
> 
> Un camionero de Pepsi va por la ruta.
> una chica monumental le pide que la lleve.
> ...



Muy muy pasado, pero bueno


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 17, 2011)

Okis, fué el último


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Pasado????? no ni ahi, buenisimo anajesusa, me has echo reir con ganas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Oyeme Dosmé, de donde sacaste ese chiste tan chévere. Genial.
> :buenpost:


 
Lo peor es que me los mandan amigas mujeres 

**********************************************************

*Estudios europeos han revelado **los *


*efectos del alcohol y se ha evidenciado que:*


*Vodka+Hielo = jode el riñón!*


*Ron + Hielo = jode el higado! *


*Whisky+Hielo = jode el corazon!*


*Ginebra+Hielo = jode el cerebro!*



*Al parecer la porquería esa *


*del hielo es el que jode todo!*


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo peor es que me los mandan *amigas mujeres *


Tienes amigas hombres?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

¿ es una redundante redundancia dancia dancia dancia ?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 17, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> No sé por qué, pero me imaginaba el final. Muy predecible, muy predecible.
> ----------
> *Uno muy cruel* (ríase si quiere. No se permiten comentarios desobligantes)
> 
> ...



Me hiciste acordar de uno

En una esquina 2 ciegos piden limosna, un chistoso pasa por ahi y decide hacerles una broma

Se acerca y les dice "Tomen ahi esos 1000 pesos para que se los repartan" pero no les entrega nada, los 2 ciegos comienzan a discutir uno dice: dame mi parte, el otro dice tu tienes el billete, el otro dice: no! lo tienes tu, y asi hasta que se van a los golpes, el chistoso desbaratado de la risa dice: le apuesto 2000 pesos  a que gana el del cuchillo y los 2 ciegos salen corriendo.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ es una redundante redundancia dancia dancia dancia ?



ya que rimamos  ambulancia ambul*ancia *ambulancia 



fdesergio dijo:


> Me hiciste acordar de uno
> 
> En una esquina 2 ciegos piden limosna, un chistoso pasa por ahi y decide hacerles una broma
> 
> Se acerca y les dice "Tomen ahi esos 1000 pesos para que se los repartan" pero no les entrega nada, los 2 ciegos comienzan a discutir uno dice: dame mi parte, el otro dice tu tienes el billete, el otro dice: no! lo tienes tu, y asi hasta que se van a los golpes, el chistoso desbaratado de la risa dice: le apuesto 2000 pesos  a que gana el del cuchillo y los 2 ciegos salen corriendo.....



mejor que el cartel diga ''aqui corrio,que aqui murio''


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2011)

muy buenos chistes medio HDP , pero buenisimos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

ese de los ciegos ,muy bueno


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> DOSMETROS dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quitad ya la reve que molesta


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 17, 2011)

Este me lo contaron hoy

Esta la sede de los Records Guines y llega Caperucita Roja.......sale a la media hora feliz cantando  Sigo siendo la mas roja del mundo

Entra ahora la Bella durmiente............sale a la media hora cantando  sigo siendo la mas dormilona del mundo

Entra Blanca Nieves..........sale a la media hora   feliz cantando sigo siendo la mas blanca del mundo

Entra Ali baba y los 40 ladrones................pasa 1 hora............2 horas y salen cabizbajos  y entre ellos se preguntan ..quien HDP son los NULE??

PD: para los no Colombianos

http://www.eltiempo.com/noticias/carrusel-de-la-contratacion-en-bogota


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

no la reve (rebecca) esta tranquila,quizás mas empiece a molestar,,,,
te refieres a la v y b ??si no ?

y que es un NULE fdesergio ?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 17, 2011)

Mi rey, mire el link, chauuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya que rimamos ambulancia ambul*ancia *ambulancia
> 
> mejor que el cartel diga ''aqui corrio,que aqui murio''


 


*ancia* suena a Gancia y CARTEL suena a chiste para CACHO SAN 









Dos borrachos en un auto, 

caen de un precipicio y mueren. 


Camino al cielo, uno le dice a otro: 

- Boló ¿no viste el cartel? 

- El único que vi decía: 

 *FERNET BRANCA......*

- Nooooooooooo... infelí !!! Decía: 

FRENEEE BARRANCAA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

jajaja ahora si ,es como el mismo chiste pero esta ves la vercion para argentinos 
Esta la sede de los Records Guines y llega Caperucita Roja.......sale a la media hora feliz cantando Sigo siendo la mas roja del mundo

Entra ahora la Bella durmiente............sale a la media hora cantando sigo siendo la mas dormilona del mundo

Entra Blanca Nieves..........sale a la media hora feliz cantando sigo siendo la mas blanca del mundo

Entra Ali baba y los 40 ladrones................pasa 1 hora............2 horas y salen cabizbajos y entre ellos se preguntan ..quien HDP es ese tal menen??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Che , más respeto por los "muertos"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

no se murió todabia,creo que es senador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Politicamente es finucho

Negoció lo de Senador por los Foros , así no le pueden hacer juicios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

pillin el turco    ,jajajaj turco como los alibaba ,,,que casualidad


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2011)

Este es para "su majestad", para cuando encuentre a su camello: 


Una madre y un bebé camello estaban descansando, y de repente el bebé camello pregunta: 

Bebé: ¿Madre,puedo preguntarte una cosa? 
 
Madre: ¡Claro que sí! 
 
Bebé: ¿Por qué los camellos tenemos joroba? 
 
Madre: Mira hijo, nosotros somos animales del desierto, y la necesitamos para guardar agua y así poder sobrevivir. 
 
Bebé: Bien, ¿y nuestras patas por qué son tan largas y redondas? 
 
Madre: ¡Hijo,es para poder andar por el desierto! 
 
Bebé: ¿Y nuestras pestañas por qué son tan grandes? A veces molestan a mi vista. 
 
Madre: Hijo mio las pestañas son largas y gruesas para proteger la vista de la arena del desierto. 

Bebé: Ya entiendo. Entonces, la  joroba debe almacenar el agua cuando estamos en el desierto, las piernas  son para andar por el desierto y estas pestañas protege mis ojos del  desierto... 
 
*¡¡Entonces qué demonios estamos haciendo aquí en el zoológico!!*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Politicamente es finucho
> 
> Negoció lo de Senador por los *Foros *, así no le pueden hacer juicios



No serén *fueros *? jejej


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2011)

mejor en mi casa los camellos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡yo les pongo toda la rena que quieran¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Este es para "su majestad", para cuando encuentre a su camello:
> 
> 
> Una madre y un bebé camello estaban descansando, y de repente el bebé camello pregunta:
> ...


 

Si si si , los *Foros* eran para andar por el desierto


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2011)

- _Papá, papá, ya no soy virgen!_
El padre le pega una bofetada, y la pobre niña dice, entre lágrimas:
- _Ahora voy a hacer de San José..._.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2011)

lo hiciste bien "cortito " hammer .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2011)

Es domingo...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2011)

El joven al papa; Viejo tuve mi primera experiencia sexual!
el papa ogulloso...veni sentate y me contas!
no! me duele mucho viejo todavia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2011)

que horror


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> El joven al papa; Viejo tuve mi primera experiencia sexual!
> el papa ogulloso...veni sentate y me contas!
> no! me duele mucho viejo todavia.



AAARRRGGGG


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2011)

Papa   papa juguemos que tu eras puto y yo.......QUE QUE contesta el papa y le da tremedo golpe..............bueno yo soy puto y tu tibilin


----------



## Uro (Abr 24, 2011)

Jajajajajajaj, jajajajajajaja,   jajajajajaj


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2011)

Un muchacho va a un cabaret y encuentra a su padre rodeado de putas.
- Papá, que hacés acá?
- Pero nene... Si acá las chicas son tan amables y cobran tan barato... Cómo voy a andar molestando a tu madre con estas cosas!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Un muchacho va a un cabaret y encuentra a su padre rodeado de putas.
> - Papá, que hacés acá?
> - Pero nene... Si acá las chicas son tan amables y cobran tan barato... Cómo voy a andar molestando a tu madre con estas cosas!


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 24, 2011)

Buenos chistes jajaja
Hacen relajarlo a uno...

Es sano y no hace daño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Cómo voy a andar molestando a tu madre con estas cosas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2011)

*En **la última **noche del **Titanic, un mago estaba* *brindando un espectáculo de magia... *


*El mago comenzó su número, e hizo desaparecer su sombrero.*
*En eso un loro atrás del auditorio comienza a gritar:*


*- Lo tiene detrás de él !!!, Lo tiene detrás de él !!!...*
*El mago molesto continúa con su número y hace **desaparecer un conejo…**En eso el loro grita:*
*- Lo tiene debajo de la mesa !!!, lo tiene debajo **de la **mesa !!!...* 

*Y así, durante todo el número, el loro jodió y jodió al* *pobre mago.*
*Pero justo después del espectáculo, el crucero choca* *con el iceberg y se hunde.*
*El loro y el mago se salvan, quedando a la **deriva solos **en el mismo bote.*
*Pasaron muchos días sin que ninguno se hablara.**De pronto el loro habló y le dijo al **mago:* 

*- Ya, boló, me rindo...,¿Dónde carajo pusiste **el barco?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2011)

jajajajajaj            .


----------



## fran becu (Abr 27, 2011)

jajja algunos estan geniales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2011)

gracias gracias fran becu


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2011)

...
*LA IMPORTANCIA DE LOS BIZCOCHITOS Y EL MATE *

*Dos leones huyeron de un zoológico. En la huída cada uno partió con rumbo diferente.*
*Uno fue para el monte y el otro para el centro de la ciudad.*
*Los buscaron por todos lados y nadie los encontró.*
*Después de una semana y para sorpresa de todos, volvió el león que había rajado al monte.*
*Regresó flaco, famélico y afiebrado.*
*Fue reconducido a la jaula.*[/SIZE]
*Pasaron tres meses y nadie se acordó del león que había ido para el centro de la ciudad hasta que un día el león fue recapturado y llevado al zoo.*
*Estaba gooooordo, sano, desbordante de salud.*
*Al ponerlos juntos, el león que huyó para al monte le pregunta a su colega:*
*-¿Cómo estuviste en la ciudad tanto tiempo y regresás tan bien de salud?*
*Yo que fui al monte y pese a la época de veda, no hay un solo bicho para morfar. *
*Cagado de hambre, decidí entregarme.* *El otro león le explicó:*
*-A mí me pasó todo lo contrario. Estoy en Argentina, me dije, voy a un lugar donde difícilmente me busquen y me escondí en la Municipalidad. *
*Cada día me manducaba a un funcionario y nadie advertía su ausencia.*
*-¿Y por qué te pescaron? ¿Se acabaron los funcionarios?*
*- Nada de eso... Los funcionarios públicos nunca se acaban. Sucede que cometí un error gravísimo.*
*Ya había comido a 20 Asesores, 8 Directores, 5 Coordinadores, 22 Secretarias Privadas, 20 Gremialistas, 15 Jefes de Hogar, y nadie notó que habían desaparecido. * *Pero el día que me comí al Ordenanza que se encarga de servir los bizcochitos y el mate..... se pudrió todo!!!!! [/size][/SIZE][/SIZE]*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 30, 2011)

Jaaajajaja !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2011)

bueno !


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 30, 2011)

!


----------



## Uro (Abr 30, 2011)

Ji ji, este si ta bueno, acorde con mi pensamiento. Si, si. Ta rebueno.


----------



## MacPerez (May 1, 2011)

*¡No abráis la nevera que el zumo de limón está concentrado!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2011)

ese si que no lo entendí???


----------



## Ratmayor (May 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese si que no lo entendí???


No le quiere distraer (hacer perder la concentración)...


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2011)

Hola.


MacPerez dijo:


> *¡No abráis la nevera que el zumo de limón está concentrado!*


 
Si hubiras escrito así:

*¡(Uds.) No abran el refrigerador, que el jugo de limón está concentrado!*

Tal vez, si habría entendido.

Fuera de bromas, ese dicho no lo concocía, está bueno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uro (May 1, 2011)

LO conocía... está mal escrito.   *"No abras la nevera, el jugo de limón está concentrado"*

Es en singular (tu), no en plural (vosotros). El qué (galicado) se suprime. Si se quiere utilizar la conjunción debe escribirse. "No abras la nevera, mira que el jugo de limón está concentrado". Cómo ha caido tan bajo nuestro bello idioma!


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2011)

se entendio perfecto.........y esta bueno ...........lo que pasa es que es el dia universal de el trabajador y andan con la cpu apagada !!!!!!!!!!!!!



feliz dia a los que trabajan , aunque sea de vez en cuando.


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2011)

Hola.

Eso es si te diriges a una persona (o sea tú), pero al foro es en plural.
Aun que no nunca uso el plural de la segunda persona, sino me equivoco "abrais" es un pural en segunda persona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooo...........................

no me vengas con lengua aca.....

que te recontraaa !!!!!!! 

la proxima te respondo algo en preterito pluscuamperfecto !!!!!!


----------



## Uro (May 1, 2011)

Feliz dia, fernandob. Veo que *estáis* trabajando hoy. Jajajaj


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2011)

Hola.

Fernandob, lo del saludo por el "Día de trabajador", es en broma o en serio. Porque sí es en *broma* *gracias* y si es en serio, una felicitación para ti y para todos en el foro (aunque sea en este tema de *chistes y algo más)*.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uro (May 1, 2011)

Gracias Aficionado.


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2011)

igualmente a todos , al final, siempre trabajamos , a veces se disfruta y otras no .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

*LO QUE SON 5.000 AÑOS DE SABIDURIA...*

*Un joven obtuvo su permiso de conducir. Ese mismo día le preguntó a su padre (que era rabino), si podían acordar que él usara el auto de la familia.*
*El padre lo llevó a su estudio y le dijo:*
*- Haré un trato contigo: trae aprobadas todas tus asignaturas, estudia un poco el Talmud, corta tu cabello y luego hablaremos del auto...*
*Luego de un mes, el muchacho regresó y de nuevo le pidió a su padre que le dejara utilizar el auto.*
*De nuevo el padre lo llevó a su estudio y esta vez le dijo:*
*- Hijo: estoy muy contento contigo: trajiste excelentes notas y cada día te observo mientras estudias un rato el Talmud, pero... ¿recuerdas la condición de cortarte el pelo? ¿Por qué no te lo has cortado aún?*
*A esto el muchacho respondió:*
*- Padre, he estado pensando sobre ello y vi que Sansón, Moisés, Noé e incluso Jesús llevaban el cabello largo... por qué tendría yo que cortármelo ?, acaso no va contra el mensaje divino?*



*- Es cierto -dijo el rabino- pero te recuerdo que esos melenudos iban a todas partes CAMINANDO .*


----------



## Uro (May 1, 2011)

Jeje, muy bueno, Dosmetros. Excelente.  Has aprendido mucho últimament sobre el arte de contar cuentos. Felixcitaciones! jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Es cierto -dijo el rabino- pero te recuerdo que esos melenudos iban a todas partes CAMINANDO .*


----------



## Uro (May 7, 2011)

Antes del matrimonio:
EL: ¡Sí!. Por fin.¡Qué duro fue esperar...!
ELLA: ¿Quieres dejarme?
EL: No, ni siquiera lo pienses.
ELLA: ¿Tú me amas?.
EL: Por supuesto, una y otra vez.
ELLA: ¿Alguna vez me has sido infiel?.
EL: ¡Nooo!. ¿Cómo te atreves siquiera a preguntar eso?...
ELLA: ¿Me besarías?...
EL: En cada oportunidad que tengo...
ELLA: ¿Te atreverías a golpearme?.
EL: ¿Estás loca? No soy ese tipo de personas.
ELLA: ¿Puedo confiar en tí?.
EL: Sí.
ELLA: ¡Mi amor!.
Después de casados, léalo de abajo a arriba...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

Entonces hay que ller la libreta de matrimonio al revés ?


----------



## Uro (May 7, 2011)

Si, man, de retro. Jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

Separe los muerte la 

sasesinos


----------



## yupiwankanavis (May 9, 2011)

llego un capitan al frente del regimiento que estaba formado y dijo....

ATENCION, FIRMES!!!!!....
ARMAS AL HOMBRO!!!!!....

EL WN. DEL TANQUE NO!!!!!....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 9, 2011)

que soldado con fuerza¡¡¡¡¡ o eran de cartones los tanques ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Xander (May 9, 2011)

yupiwankanavis dijo:


> llego un capitan al frente del regimiento que estaba formado y dijo....
> 
> ATENCION, FIRMES!!!!!....
> ARMAS AL HOMBRO!!!!!....
> ...


waksjaks..si que es chileno...

...Habian dos tomates en un refri, uno le dice al otro "uff, que hace frio", y el otro le responde "¡ahh!...un tomate que habla!!"

Plop*!


----------



## zxeth (May 9, 2011)

jajaja me hizo acordar. WASAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2011)

Como hacer unos zapatos levitatorios en casa


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 10, 2011)

me sacaste una sonrisa


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

chiste PORNO cordoobé (cordobés) 

Por el parque Sarmiento de la ciudad de Córdoba paseaba una mujer de mediana edad, algo gordita y con una remerita y pantalones *notablemente* ajustados. 

Un nero (negro , modismo de señor) que la observaba le dice con voz arrobadora :

-Mamasota (piropo) tenís (tenés) un cuerpo Groseramente Porno...! 

Sensualmente Porno..! 

Espectacularmente Porno! 

¿.........Y sabes POR QUÉ....? 



La gordita se embeleza esperando el porqué . . .   




¡ *PORNÓ* HACER EJERCICIOS !


----------



## anajesusa (May 11, 2011)

Con las cordobesas no 2M!!!!
Buenísimo, ya lo adopté


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

*...y con mucha satisfacción informamos que ya está disponible en las librerías el " Manual para entender a las mujeres " Tomo I de MMXII*


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2011)

*" Manual para entender a las mujeres "*

y no será solo la guia rapida????


----------



## Electronec (May 15, 2011)

Mas bien ..... la primera entrega...

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2011)

mejor me espero a que lo haga pelicula...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> *" Manual para entender a las mujeres "*
> 
> y no será solo la guia rapida????


 
Espectacular lo suyo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2011)

Y esa es la versión de Bolsillo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

*Cuatro amigos habían estado llendo al mismo campamento durante muchos años.*


*Dos días antes de que el grupo partiera, la esposa de Pepe le dijo que de ninguna manera él iría al campamento.*
*Los amigos de Pepe estaban muy incómodos con esa noticia, pero nada podían hacer.*
*Dos días más tarde, los tres amigos llegaron al campamento y se dieron con la sorpresa de encontrar a Pepe en el campamento, con la carpa ya levantada, con una buena cantidad de leña y con la cena casi lista.*
*"¡Vaya, vaya, hombre! ¿Cuándo llegaste y cómo hiciste para convencer a tu mujer que te dejara venir?"*
*"Les cuento. He estado aquí desde ayer. Ayer en la noche estaba yo sentado en mi sillón favorito y mi esposa se apareció por mi espalda, me puso sus manos sobre mis ojos y me dijo, '¿Adivina quién soy?'"*
*Retiré sus manos y vi que sólo llevaba un baby doll nuevecito.*


*Ella tomó mi mano y me llevó a nuestro dormitorio, que estaba iluminado solo por velas y tenía pétalos de rosa por todos lados.*
*En la cama, ¡ella había colocado esposas y cuerdas! Me dijo que la atara y la esposara a la cama, así que eso fue lo que hice.*


*Cuando terminé de atarla, ella me dijo, "¡Haz lo que se te dé la gana!" *





*¡Así que, aquí estoy!*


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2011)

buena decicion!...


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2011)

el pez por la boca muere.

me encanto....buenisimo .........me quedo pensando en la esposa 4 dias esposada a la cama ....


----------



## Uro (May 15, 2011)

Ji ji,... ji ji ji..., ji ji ji. Shhhhh, No puedo reir más fuerte porque mi mujer está cerca!


----------



## elaficionado (May 15, 2011)

Hola.

Moraleja: Piensa más de una vez, antes de decir, *"¡Haz lo que se te dé la gana!"

*Chao.
elaficionado.*
*


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2011)

Me acorde de una imagen de Chico 3001...


----------



## Cacho (May 16, 2011)

Si del campamento volvían todos con anteojos, vamos bien. Si volvían con visión normal... Algo pasó ahí.

-----------------

No muy de salón, pero me causó gracia cuando lo escuché.

Dos travestis se van de picnic al bosque. En eso a una "la llama la naturaleza" con cierta urgencia, agarra el papel higiénico y se pierde atrás de unos arbustos a hacer lo segundo.
Poco después vuelve con la expresión desencajada, blanca...

-¿Qué te pasó?
-Aborté, contesta muerta de miedo la otra.
-Naaaaaaaaaa... No seas tonta, vos no podés abortar... ¿O ya te olvidaste?
-En serio: ¡Aborté!.
-¡No digas pavadas!...
-Vení que te muestro.

Van atrás de los arbustos y le señala su "obra" mientras medio de lejos va enumerando:
-Mirá, ¿ves? Ahí están los deditos, las manitos, los ojitos...
-¡Tarada, c*g*ste encima de un sapo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

¡ Queroso !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Ratmayor (May 22, 2011)

*Circulitos................*


Dos amigos estaban fumándose un cigarro de marihuana cuando fueron detenidos por la policía.
En el juicio, el Juez estaba de buen humor y les dijo:

- Parecen buenas personas; les quiero dar una oportunidad, en vez de ir a la cárcel, ustedes tienen que demostrar a las personas *el terrible mal *de las drogas y convencerlas que las dejen.

- Deberán regresar a mi tribunal en una semana porque quiero saber a cuantas personas convencieron.

A la semana siguiente, los dos amigos regresaron al tribunal y el Juez le pregunto al primero:

- Como te fue?

- Excelente Su Honorabilísimo, convencí a 17 personas que dejen las drogas para siempre!!

- Bien! Cuéntame , como los convenciste?

- Use un diagrama Su Honorabilidad, dibuje estos 2 círculos:

*               O **o* 
y les dije que el primer círculo es el cerebro antes de usar drogas y el segundo después de usarlas.


- Muy bien! Aplaudió el Juez; y volteando se al amigo le pregunto: Y a ti, como te fue?
 
- Su Merced; Convencí a 284 personas !!!
 
- El Juez casi se cae de su silla, 284 PERSONAS? Cómo lo lograste?
 
- También use diagramas, les dibuje 2 círculos: 
*                                   o **O
*y apuntando al primer círculo les dije: 


Este es tu c*lito antes de entrar a la cárcel....y este otro cuanto sales..............


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2011)

JAJajjaja, Muy Bueno, muy bueno!!! Con esa demostración quien no! Juazzzzzz


----------



## Uro (May 22, 2011)

El humor es lo único que nos queda después del desastre!


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

conclusion?? 

el hombre cuida mas el cul... que el cerebro ??

( Ta bueno el chiste   )


----------



## Uro (May 22, 2011)

Más vale un hombre muerto que bombardeado!


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

el hombre, no se si por su educacion o de naturaleza carga con una cabeza pesada.
las cosas que le son "malas" no se las puede sacar de encima.
y que te agranden la O es algo muyyyy humillante ......dificil de borrar de la cabeza.

bueh..... no para todos . 


la verdad que hay gente que se toma las cosas mas serias ... bien con alegria....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2011)




----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Un Ojo-Plato! ......
o un plato-Ojete


----------



## Helminto G. (May 22, 2011)

casualidades de la vida....


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Jejej.. santas confusiones bat-man... pense que era el tema de adivina que es???...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2011)

algo me esta andando mal, no veo ninguna ilusion optica!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

No gira desde que lo pegué


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2011)

igual no puedo(completando caracteres)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

*SMS ROMÁNTICO*

 Una novia envía un mensaje por teléfono móvil  
 a su novio con el siguiente texto: 
 Si estas durmiendo mándame tus sueños. 
 Si estas riendo mándame tú sonrisa.  
 Si estas llorando mándame tus lágrimas. TE AMO!!! 
 El novio le responde: 

También te amo , ahora estoy c_gando... ¿Qué hago?


----------



## mnicolau (May 26, 2011)

Luego de los premios Martín Fierro, dieron vuelta por la web estas imágenes de la revista de Aptra que entregaban a la entrada, en la noche del show.





Notaron algo raro en la tapa?? ........

Es un Oscar!!!  INCRE-IBLE

Si esto no es un chiste....


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

> Notaron algo raro en la tapa?? ........


 
jejej... yo si note que era un oscar, pero como no conozco el martin fierro ???

y se equivocarian al hacer la publicidad o fue  deliverada pirateria?


----------



## mnicolau (May 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> jejej... yo si note que era un oscar, pero como no conozco el martin fierro ???
> 
> y se equivocarian al hacer la publicidad o fue  deliverada pirateria?



Jajaja no sé, cuesta mucho creer que se hayan equivocado en algo así... pero nunca dejan de sorprender.

PD: este es un Martín Fierro:



Totalmente diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

Pues si... totalmente diferentes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

Claro , se ganaron al Óscar en el rubro *"a la pe___déz humana" *


----------



## LeonKennedy (May 26, 2011)

no hay coyotrofeos para los premios coyote????


----------



## funkxero (May 26, 2011)

Jajajja Siemrpe quise ver a alguien que se riera con estos tipos de chiste! kjajka


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2011)




----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

waka waka jaaaa...

no se ni porque lo puse pero me causo gracia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 54009
> 
> waka waka jaaaa...
> 
> no se ni porque lo puse pero me causo gracia


 
_*1257*_

_*1262*_

_*1263*_

en eso órden


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _*1257*_
> 
> _*1262*_
> 
> ...




A mi no me sirven ninguno de esos enlaces ¿Por Que?  Me mandan al mensaje que cité de 2M


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

Alguien a de estar hackeando los Servidores...  es el segundo caso que veo...

a mi me mandan al mensaje 
1257, 1262,1263... respeitivamente...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2011)

Mmm, A mi nones. Esto me pasa siempre que ponen enlaces a comentarios anteriores...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 27, 2011)

*Primera ley de la arena:* La arena nunca se agota, solo cambia de lugar


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2011)

*Segunda ley de la arena:* La cantidad de la arena es proporcional al numero de usuarios e inversamente proporcional a los banneados...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

anoche no andaba el servidor  . . . cerbidor


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> anoche no andaba el servidor  . . . cerbidor


En la madrugada de hoy, lo de mi DNS cayeron como por 1 hora... No podían resolver mi IP


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 29, 2011)

Leer despacio.


AMIGO: Dícese de la persona de sexo masculino que tiene ese "no se que" que elimina toda intención de querer acostarse con el.



AMIGA: Dicese de la persona de sexo femenino que tiene ese "no se que" que añade todo tipo de morbo de querer acostarse con ella.


AMOR: Palabra de cuatro letras, dos vocales, dos consonantes y dos idiotas.

ARQUITECTO: Dicese de un tipo que no fue lo suficientemente macho para ser ingeniero; Ni lo suficientemente maricon para ser diseñador.

AUDITOR: Es el que llega después de la batalla y patea a los heridos.

BAILAR: Es la frustración vertical de un deseo horizontal.

BANQUERO: Es un tipo que te presta su paraguas cuando hay sol radiante y te lo reclama cuando empiezas a llover (Mark Twain)

BOY SCOUT: Un niño vestido de gilipollas comandado por un gilipollas vestido de niño.

CONSULTOR: Es alguien que te saca el reloj de tu muñeca, te dice la hora y te cobra por ello.

CURA: Persona al que todos llaman padre menos sus hijos, que le llaman tio.

DIPLOMATICO: Es quien te dice que te vayas a la  mierda de un modo tal que te sientes ansioso de que empiece el viaje.

DOLOR DE CABEZA: Anticonceptivo mas usado por la mujer de los 90.

ECONOMISTA: Es un experto que sabrá mañana por que lo que predijo ayer no sucedió hoy.

ENTREVISTA: Lo que se ve entre las piernas de la entrevistada.

ESTADISTICO: Es alguien que es bueno con los números pero carece de personalidad suficiente como para ser ingeniero.

ETERNIDAD: Tiempo que pasa desde que acabaste hasta que la dejaste en su casa.

FACIL: Dicese de la mujer que tiene la moral sexual de un hombre.

FISICO CUANTICO: Es un hombre ciego en un cuarto oscuro, buscando un gato negro que no esta allí.

FUTBOL: Es con lo que toda mujer se casa sin saberlo.

HARDWARE: Parte del ordenador que recibe los golpes cuando el software se cuelga.

IMPACIENCIA: Esperar con prisa.

INDIFERENCIA: Actitud que adopta una mujer hacia un hombre que no le interesa, que es interpretada por el hombre como "se esta haciendo difícil".

INFLACION: Es tener que vivir pagando los precios del año próximo con el sueldo del año pasado.

INTELECTUAL: Individuo capaz de pensar por mas de dos horas en algo que no sea sexo.

LAMENTABLE: Hombre con una erección que camina hacia una pared y con lo primero que toca es con la nariz.

LENGUA: órgano sexual que algunos degenerados usan para hablar.

MONOLOGO: polígamo reprimido.

NANOSEGUNDO: Fracción de tiempo que transcurre entre que la luz del semáforo cambia a verde y el vehículo de atrás nos toca el claxon.

NINFOMANA: Termino con el cual un hombre define a una mujer, que desea tener sexo mas a menudo que el.

PESIMISTA: Optimista desengañado.

PROGRAMADOR: Es el que resuelve un problema que no sabias que tenias de una manera que no comprendes.

PSICOLOGO: Es aquel que mira a todos los demás cuando una mujer atractiva entra en la habitación.

TENDER A TENDER: Encontrarse infinitamente próximo a colgar la ropa, pero sin llegar a hacerlo.

TRABAJO EN EQUIPO: Posibilidad de echarle la culpa a otros.


----------



## Cacho (May 29, 2011)

Mark Twain era un genio 
Hay una muy buena de Oscar Wilde: Bigamia es tener una mujer de más. Monogamia es lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

oscar wilde era un genio de las relaiones emocionales...


----------



## sp_27 (May 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *Primera ley de la arena:* La arena nunca se agota, solo cambia de lugar


Pues al parecer se movió para acá 


COSMOS2K dijo:


> BANQUERO: Es un tipo que te presta su paraguas cuando hay sol radiante y te lo reclama cuando empiezas a llover (Mark Twain)


  Bueno, al menos el paraguas te podría servir de sombrilla


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

por si no sabian como se hacen los helados ::


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2011)

Hola.

Los helados de fresa los hacen la chicas de nieve (en eso días ....).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

aca el enlace para que se entretengan :

http://todohumor.com/imagenes/dibujosanimados/index.asp?page=14&orden=visitas


----------



## sp_27 (May 29, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los helados de fresa los hacen la chicas de nieve (en eso días ....).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


>








Y lo más triste: *Basado en hechos reales* 






sp_27 dijo:


>


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2011)

naaa, el de la rubia se paso!!!


----------



## sp_27 (May 30, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Y lo más triste: *Basado en hechos reales*


naaaaa, no lo creo, de una lo creo, pero ya dos juntas parece un eclipse solar


jejeje, ese se bob esponja ya lo había visto, muy bueno por cierto








Otro para seguir en la onda


----------



## Josefe17 (May 30, 2011)

>


 
y por atrás el metro creo de Londres...

En el cartel de un bar ponía hoy cuando venía de clase "La dirección del bar no se hace responsable de las necesidades fisiológicas de la fauna voladora"


----------



## sp_27 (May 30, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> y por atrás el metro creo de Londres...
> 
> En el cartel de un bar ponía hoy cuando venía de clase "La dirección del bar no se hace responsable de las necesidades fisiológicas de la fauna voladora"


 me imagino que el bar tiene mesas en la interperie


----------



## Cacho (May 30, 2011)

O está en una zona en que las vacas vuelan...


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

Acabo de leer lo que fernado puso en las profundidades, que entro porque creia que alguien se ahogaba, ya que pedia auxilio y queria arrojarle su patito de hule...... no podes Fer...........

Bueníisimo!!!!! esta nueva etapa en tu humor no tiene desperdicio....


----------



## sp_27 (May 31, 2011)

si cierto, para que no anden perdidos:
tema alguen ayudeme x favor



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a la mierd............mire el titulo y entre por que pense que se estaba ahogando o algo asi ........
> 
> queria ver de donde era asi le tiraba el patito .
> 
> pero no ...solo no leyo las normas , todo bien


--------------


Cacho dijo:


> O está en una zona en que las vacas vuelan...



otro post polémico del averno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2011)

Volvamos a los chistes 
Un gallego va al cine, y la muchacha de la taquilla le dice: señor, ésta es la 5ª vez que compra la entrada. El gallego le contesta: “es que el hijoputa de la puerta me la rompe..."


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volvamos a los chistes
> Un gallego va al cine, y la muchacha de la taquilla le dice: señor, ésta es la 5ª vez que compra la entrada. El gallego le contesta: “es que el hijoputa de la puerta me la rompe..."



Jojojo, Bueno, Bueno!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volvamos a los chistes
> Un *gallego* va al cine, y la muchacha de la taquilla le dice: señor, ésta es la 5ª vez que compra la entrada. El gallego le contesta: “es que el hijoputa de la puerta me la rompe..."




 .......................................................................


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2011)

espectacular...........

que malos que somos con los gallegos. 




electronec : en cines e incluso autobus te venden la entrada o el pasaje que es un papel , y antes de entrar un empleado recibe esa etrada o pasaje y adelante tuyo la rompe y te la da., a veces la entrada se divide en 2 piezas troqueladas, para que antes de entrar se corte y una parte te la dan y la otra se la queda el empeado del lugar.
a ti te sirve como comprobante pero esa mitad no sirve para un nuevo ingreso  
pero ya entraste.
al parecer ese gallego se enoja y da marcha a tras a comprar otra.............una y otra vez.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> espectacular...........
> 
> que malos que somos con los gallegos.
> 
> ...




Aquí es lo mismo lo de cortar la entrada en un montón de sítios.
Si el chiste lo he pillaooooooo......a la primer............pero lo de el despectívo no me mola NADA.

Aquí en España se cuentan chistes sobre Lepe (Población de la Provincia de Huelva, Andalucia)y sus Leperos (en el orden de los Gallegos)
pero no le cuentes a un lepero un chiste sobre ellos. 

Saludos,


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 4, 2011)

ay no fernandob, chiste explicado pierde gracia 
aparte electronec resaltó lo de "gallego", fíjate que él es de España

Edit:
PD: bue, ya el mismo se explicó


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2011)

Pero, Son Chistes, y en eso se quedan Chistes!.

Saludos Compañeros.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2011)

pense que no lo habia entendido , no vi que resalto eso.
y como yo varias vecs no entendi alguno ............

en fin..me estoy poniendo  viejo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Aquí es lo mismo lo de cortar la entrada en un montón de sítios.
> Si el chiste lo he pillaooooooo......a la primer............pero lo de el despectívo no me mola NADA.
> 
> Aquí en España se cuentan chistes sobre Lepe (Población de la Provincia de Huelva, Andalucia)y sus Leperos (en el orden de los Gallegos)
> ...


 

No lo tomes a mal Electro  , sabés que hay chistes de Gallegos , Mexicanos , Alemanes , Italianos , Judios , Argentinos , incluso dentro de los Argentinos , los Porteños (agrandados) , los Santiagueños (ultra tranquilos) y los Tucumanos (cuidá los bolsillos )

Y si lees para arriba yo he puesto montones de chistes de Argentinos ---> el humor comienza por casa 

Saludos  !


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 4, 2011)

me hicieron recordar:  
entra un ruso un gringo y un mexicano a un bar, al verlos entrar el mesero pregunta "que esto es un chiste?"

(suena mas interesante hablado...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2011)

obvio


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> (suena mas interesante hablado...)


De todas maneras, pude imaginar al mesero hablándolo. ¿¡Qué es esto!, un chiste?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo tomes a mal Electro  , sabés que hay chistes de Gallegos , Mexicanos , Alemanes , Italianos , Judios , Argentinos , incluso dentro de los Argentinos , los Porteños (agrandados) , los Santiagueños (ultra tranquilos) y los Tucumanos (cuidá los bolsillos )
> 
> Y si lees para arriba yo he puesto montones de chistes de Argentinos ---> el humor comienza por casa
> 
> Saludos  !



Con ustedes no me puedo puedo enfadar, al contrario.
Un abrazo 2M.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Con ustedes no me puedo puedo enfadar, al contrario.
> Un abrazo 2M.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 7, 2011)

-@cacho, te veo preocupado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es que por poco atropello a mi suegra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-¿Te fallaron los frenos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, no, el acelerador...


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en fin..me estoy poniendo  viejo



pero no pierdes las mañas ...


----------



## Daniele (Jun 7, 2011)

Un borracho va caminado por la calle y se cruza con una vieja. La mujer lo mira y le dice despectivamente:
- Negro, sucio y asqueroso.
Y el borracho le contesta:
- Si es una adivinanza es el c**o


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> -@cacho, te veo preocupado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A mí no me falló el acelerador 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Eduard64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Un chiste

Llega un señor a Blockbuster y dice:
      -Quiero rentar “Batman Forever”
      -No se puede señor, tiene que devolverla tomorrow


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Jun 7, 2011)

Caminando estaban 2 padres italianos por el patio de un monasterio cuando el mas joven levanta la vista al cielo y dice: "¡padre, padre un angelo,un angelo!" y el otro ciego por la edad pregunta "y vola" el joven responde "si!,due padre"....


----------



## Xander (Jun 7, 2011)

Eduard64 dijo:


> Un chiste
> 
> Llega un señor a Blockbuster y dice:
> -Quiero rentar “Batman Forever”
> -No se puede señor, tiene que devolverla tomorrow




--------------

*Mama, Mama!!...en el colegio me dicen WAKA-WAKA!
>¿por que hijo?

...por que esto es africa!*


----------



## Daniele (Jun 8, 2011)

Un satiro entra a un convento y viola a Sor Maria, la monja mas viejita. Llaman a la policia y el comisario les toma declaracion a todas. Y se da el siguiente dialogo entre la Madre Superiora y el Comisario.
Madre Superiora: ¿Que podemos hacer con Sor Maria, porque está muy mal...
Comisario: Tienen que darle limón...
Madre Superiora: ¿Y con eso se va a mejorar?
Comisario: No, pero por lo menos va a perder la sonrisa...

------------------------------------------------

Dos monjas van caminando por la ruta, cuando un auto se detiene. Una rubia impresionante va manejando y les dice que las puede llevar hasta el pueblo siguiente.
Las monjas suben y comienzan a preguntarle a la rubia.
Monjas: Que lindo auto. ¿Como lo conseguiste?
Rubia: Una noche de amor con el industrial automotor mas importante del mundo.
Monjas: ¿Y ese tapado de visón?
Rubia: Una noche de amor con el peletero mas importante del mundo.
Monjas: ¿Y ese fajo de dolares en la guantera?
Rubia: Una noche de amor con el petrolero mas importante del mundo.
Llegan al pueblo y las monjas se bajan, van derecho a la iglesia, encuentran al cura y sacandose una medallitas que tenian le dicen: Tomá, metetelas en el c**o.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Dos monjas van caminando por la ruta...




Muy bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2011)

No grito , es copy & paste 




*UN BORRACHO ES DETENIDO POR UN POLICIA A LAS TRES DE LA MAÑANA. *​
* EL POLICIA LE PREGUNTA:*​



*- ¿A DONDE VA USTED ?...*​



*EL BORRACHO LE RESPONDE:*​


*- VOY A UNA CONFERENCIA SOBRE EL ABUSO DEL ALCOHOL Y SUS EFECTOS LETALES EN EL ORGANISMO, EL MAL EJEMPLO PARA LOS HIJOS Y LAS CONSECUENCIAS NEFASTAS PARA LA FAMILIA, EL PROBLEMA QUE CAUSA EN LA ECONOMIA FAMILIAR Y LA IRRESPONSABILIDAD ABSOLUTA...*​


*EL POLICIA LO MIRA INCREDULO Y LE DICE:*​


*- ¡ EN SERIO?, Y ¿QUIÉN VA A DAR ESA CONFERENCIA  A ESTA HORA?...*
​


*- ¿Y QUIÉN VA A SER?... ¡¡¡ MI MUJER ...NI BIEN LLEGUE A CASA !!!*

*  *


​


----------



## Xander (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, esta armando?...








....eeeeeee.....................................recien voy por las instrucciones.....


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2011)

Armando Esteban Quito de Madera !!!

  !!!

*La niña en el avión*

Un tipo viajaba sentado en el avión al lado de una tierna niña. El hombre miró a la niñita y le dijo:
-Charlemos, escuché decir que los vuelos son más cortos si uno conversa con la persona que tiene al lado.

La niñita que acababa de abrir un libro para comenzar a leer, lo cerró lentamente y dijo con voz suave:
-¿Sobre qué le gustaría conversar?
-No sé, dijo el hombre. ¿Que tal física nuclear? y mostró una gran sonrisa.
-Bueno, dijo ella. Ese parece ser un tema interesante. Pero primero déjeme preguntarle algo: Un caballo,una vaca y un ciervo comen los tres lo mismo: "pasto". Pero el excremento del ciervo es como bolitas pequeñas,el de la vaca es una pasta y el del caballo parece una pelota de pasto seco. ¿Por que cree usted que sucede esto?

El tipo sorprendido por la inteligencia de la niña lo pensó un momento y luego dijo:
-Hmmm no tengo ni idea.

A lo cual la delicada y dulce niña contesta:
-¿De verdad se siente calificado para discutir física nuclear,cuando no puede opinar sobre una mierda?

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Si es ZARPADO, mis disculpas por anticipado.


----------



## Xander (Jun 12, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Armando Esteban Quito de Madera !!!


 


J2C dijo:


> Un tipo viajaba sentado en el avión al lado de una tierna niña...


Esto es humor sarcástico...cuanta razón.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Armando Esteban Quito de Madera !!!
> 
> !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2011)

Una anciana va con el medico y le dice:
- Doctor, tengo un pequeño problema y se trata de que me tiro muchas flatulencias, no suenan ni huelen mal pero resultan ser incomodas para mi, incluso en este momento me tiré 2 y usted ni lo noto...

El doctor le hace un recipe con el tratamiento y la señora se marcha. A la semana la doñita regresa y le dice:

- Doctor! Con este tratamiento que me dio estoy peor! No solo siguen mis flatulencias, sino que suenan descomunales, aunque aun siguen sin oler nada me resulta mas incomodo...!

A lo que el medico responde...: Bien ya vamos mejorando con respecto su sordera, ahora tratemos su olfato.....


----------



## J2C (Jun 13, 2011)

Ratmayor
Jajajajaja..

Les dejo otro
*Leche con whisky*

La madre superiora de 98 años, estaba en su lecho de muerte. Las monjitas la rodeaban, intentando hacer cómodo su último viaje. Trataron de darle leche caliente, pero no la quiso.

Una monjita se llevó a la cocina el vaso de leche, recordó una botella de whisky que les habían regalado por Navidad y le puso una buena porción a la leche.

Volvió al lecho de la superiora y le acercó el vaso a la boca. La superiora bebió un sorbito, luego otro y antes de que se dieran cuenta, se lo había acabado hasta la última gota. Las monjitas le dijeron: 
- Madre, denos una última palabra de sabiduría antes de morir. 

Sin apenas fuerzas, se incorporó un poco y les dijo:
- No vendan esa vaca.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 13, 2011)

ja, ja, ja, ja muy bueno...

un niño va a la tienda de la esquina y le dice ¡ oiga don sutano, dice mi mama, que si tiene huevos que le mande diez pesos! a lo que don sutano, saca su cartera le da 20 pesos y le contesta ¡ dile a tu mama que no es manera de pedir dinero!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2011)

...--.-.-.....-....-....-


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 14, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Ratmayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yo la compro...!


----------



## asherar (Jun 14, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> ja, ja, ja, ja muy bueno...
> 
> un niño va a la tienda de la esquina y le dice ¡ oiga don sutano, dice mi mama, que si tiene huevos que le mande diez pesos! a lo que don sutano, saca su cartera le da 20 pesos y le contesta ¡ dile a tu mama que no es manera de pedir dinero!



Otro niño va a la misma tienda y, haciéndose el gracioso, le dice a don sutano: 
- Por favor, me da un metro de leche ?
Don sutano, con cara de póker, pincha un sachet, se moja con leche la punta del dedo, con ese dedo dibuja una raya de más o menos un metro sobre el mostrador, y le pregunta al niño: 
- Te lo envuelvo ?


PD: En el cuento original, que es de cuando la leche venía en botellas, don sutano mete el dedo en la botella.


----------



## zxeth (Jun 14, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKuS9U41sIU&feature=player_embedded
> ...--.-.-.....-....-....-



AJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA pobre pibe no cazaba ni una jajajajajajajajajaja, encima se ponia a llorar porque le decian que se iban y no se le iba el shampoo jajajaja, muy bueno


----------



## Daniele (Jun 15, 2011)

Un pibe va al almacen y le pide al almacenero: - Sr. me da 5 $ de mortadela. El tipo corta y le da el paquete y el pibe pregunta: ¿Cuanto es? El tipo lo mira asombrado y le dice: 5$.

Al otro dia se repite la situacion: el pibe va al almacen y le pide al almacenero: - Sr. me da 5 $ de mortadela. El tipo corta y le da el paquete y el pibe pregunta: ¿Cuanto es? El tipo lo mira asombrado y le dice: 5$.

La situción se repite por varios dias y el almacenero ya estaba medio podrido.

Al dia siguiente el pibe va al almacen y le pide al almacenero: - Sr. me da 10 $ de mortadela. El tipo corta y le da el paquete y el pibe pregunta: ¿Cuanto es? El tipo lo mira asombrado y le dice: 10$. Y el pibe pregunta: ¿Como puede ser, aumentó?


----------



## Xander (Jun 15, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> .... ¿Como puede ser, aumentó?


Wasjkasjkajajajskajskjsk!!...que rayos!!!, me imagino la cara del tipo del almacén, que pensará del pobre niño...jajaja!!!

----------------------------------------------------------
Entrevistan a una mujer con barba y le preguntan
-"señorita, por que usted tiene barba?"

y ella responde

-"por que mi mama es mujer y mi papa es hombre"                          .__.


----------



## Daniele (Jun 15, 2011)

Cae un tipo al hospital despues de un accidente grave. Los medicos le amputan una pierna y cuando el tipo se despierta de la operacion el médico le dice:
- Sr. tengo 2 noticias para usted, una buena y una mala.
- Bueno - dice el tipo - deme la mala primero.
- Tuvimos que cortarle una pierna.
- ¿Y la buena?
- El de la cama de al lado le quiere comprar el zapato que le sobra.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

En una fiesta, dos tipos estan charlando animadamente, cuando uno de ellos señala una mujer y dice:
- Mirá los bigotes que tiene esa mina.
- Esa es mi mujer.
- ¡Que bien le quedan!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un nene le pregunta a su mamá:
- Mami ¿Porque yo no me parezco a papá?
- No se nene, pero da gracias que no ladrás.


----------



## J2C (Jun 15, 2011)

Guau, guau


Jajajajajajaja.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

Muy buenos, muy buenos!!! XD


----------



## Daniele (Jun 15, 2011)

Dos mineros vienen bajando la montaña con un burro. Llegan al pueblo, venden las pepitas de oro que habian juntado durante meses en la montaña y se ponen a buscar una prostituta. Encuentran una que era ciega, pero como los tipos no tenian problema se mandan igual y cada uno hace lo que tiene que hacer. Cuando estan saliendo de la casa de la mina se encuentran con el burro que los mira como diciendo. -¿ Y YO?
Los tipos piensan, lo mandamos al burro, total la mina es ciega y no se va a dar cuenta. Hablan con la mina y le dicen que tienen un amigo que necesita sus servicios. La mina acepta y el burro se manda con todo. Cuando el burro sale de la casa, la mina desde la puerta les dice: -Vengan cuando quieran, pero avisenlé al de la campera de cuero que para el es gratis.

Chau y hasta la proxima, me tengo que ir a trabajar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Dos mineros vienen bajando la montaña con un burro. Llegan al pueblo, venden las pepitas de oro que habian juntado durante meses en la montaña y se ponen a buscar una prostituta. Encuentran una que era ciega, pero como los tipos no tenian problema se mandan igual y cada uno hace lo que tiene que hacer. Cuando estan saliendo de la casa de la mina se encuentran con el burro que los mira como diciendo. -¿ Y YO?
> Los tipos piensan, lo mandamos al burro, total la mina es ciega y no se va a dar cuenta. Hablan con la mina y le dicen que tienen un amigo que necesita sus servicios. La mina acepta y el burro se manda con todo. Cuando el burro sale de la casa, la mina desde la puerta les dice: -Vengan cuando quieran, pero avisenlé al de la campera de cuero que para el es gratis.
> 
> Chau y hasta la proxima, me tengo que ir a trabajar.


----------



## J2C (Jun 15, 2011)

Cuenta una niña

Un día mi madre salió y mi padre quedó a mi cargo.

Yo tendría casi 3 años. Alguien me había regalado un juego de té y era uno de mis juguetes favoritos. Papá estaba en el salón mirando el telediario de la noche cuando le llevé una pequeña taza de té, que era solamente agua. Después de varias tazas de té y de muchas alabanzas por la riquísima bebida, mi mamá llegó a casa.

Papá la hizo esperar en el salón para que me viera traerle una taza de té, porque le parecía la cosa más tierna que había visto. Mi mamá esperó, me vio venir caminando por el pasillo con la taza de té para papá y lo miró mientras se la tomaba.

Entonces, rompiendo todo el encanto, mi mamá le dijo:

¿No se te ocurrió que el único lugar del que ella puede sacar agua, es del inodoro?".-

P.D.: Sin palabras.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

*X2*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2011)

¡ Muy buenos che !  


*Papa, "Que hay entre las Piernas de Mami??? *

*El paraíso..*

*Y entre las tuyas???*

*La llave del paraíso... *

*Bueno pues cambia la cerradura que el vecino tiene** copia!!!! *


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Muy buenos che !
> 
> 
> *Papa, "Que hay entre las Piernas de Mami??? *
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2011)

*LLAMANDO A SU CASA POR TELEFONO *

*-¿Hola, mi reina?.. ¿Cómo estás mi amor?.. ¿Bien? *
*-Sí ¡muy bien!...*

*-¿Los niños están bien?*
*-No te preocupes amor, están de lo mejor... *

*-Perfecto.. ¿Almorzaron? *
*-Si, almorzaron muy bien.*

*-¿Sí?.. ¡Qué bueno!.. Dime, preciosa. ¿qué cocinaste para la cena? *
*-Lomo a la pimienta... *

*-¡Mi plato preferido!... ¡Te adoro divina!..*
*Siempre complaciéndome. .*
*-Y dime... ¿todo tranquilo en casa? *
*-Todo bien, te espero con la comidita caliente y luego (en tono malicioso) **El postre que tanto te gusta... * 
*-No me digas esas cosas, nena, que me dan ganas de volar hacia allá ahora mismo.. ¿Me prometes que esta noche te pones ese babydoll transparente que tanto me gusta? *
*-Como mandes, dulzura, sabes que soy tu esclava...* 
*-¿Sí?.. Gracias cosita, por eso te quiero tanto.. *
*Bueno amorcito, ahora pásame a mi señora un momento, ¿sí? *

*-Patronaaa !!!!.. Le llama el ingenieroooooo...*


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *LLAMANDO A SU CASA POR TELEFONO *
> 
> *-¿Hola, mi reina?.. ¿Cómo estás mi amor?.. ¿Bien? *
> *-Sí ¡muy bien!...*
> ...













Neta, está bien volado este último!

Vamos organizando la encuesta ¿no?
Los 10 Mejores chistes de FDE


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2011)

usaria post de los demas temas como mejores chistes...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> usaria post de los demas temas como mejores chistes...



De verdad que no entendí


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2011)

DosMetros

Muy bueno sobre todo el ultimo, el Ing. o Terminator ???


Tacatomon

Lo de Helminto G. es solo otro chiste.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

juaaaa juaaa.......... el ingeniero o TERMINATOR.............jaaaaaa.
lo hicieron moco a terminator y con un modelo de robot fulero ............

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2011)

Fernandob 

Cuesta hacerlo reir a Ud., pero parece que esta vez no.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniele (Jun 16, 2011)

¿Que le dijo un electron a una electrona?
Querida, yo te amo pero no te pienso seguir la corriente...
----------------------------------------------------------
Un tipo va parado en un colectivo, y en el asiento de enfrente van 2 minas espectaculares con un escote tremendo. El tipo se empieza a exitar y se mete la mano en el bolsillo toqueteandose. Una de las minas le dice a la otra:
- Parece que hay paro...
Y el tipo contesta.
- No, son bolas que se corren...
----------------------------------------------------------
Un borracho sube a un colectivo y en un asiento va una mujer amamantando a su bebe. El borracho la empieza a mirar con cara de degenerado. La mujer le dice:
- Sr, por favor, no me mire asi, solo estoy amamantando a mi hijo, piense que yo tengo el derecho divino.
Y el borracho contesta.
-Y el izquierdo también...
-------------------------------------------------------------
Un borracho entra por error en un baño de mujeres, y mientras esta orinando tranquilamente entra una mujer y lo encuentra.
- Sr, por favor, no ve que esto es exclusivamente para mujeres...
El borracho contesta:
-Y esto tambien...
-------------------------------------------------------------
Un borracho esta orinando en un baño cuendo entra un gay y se pone en el mingitorio de al lado. El borracho dice:
-Tengo un negocio entre manos...
El gay contesta:
- Hay, yo tengo un c**o para los negocios...
--------------------------------------------------------------
Un borracho entra por error en un baño de mujeres, y mientras esta orinando tranquilamente entra una mujer y lo encuentra.
- Pero Sr, le parece bonito?
- Vió, parece un muñequito.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Saludos, hoy me las agarre con los borrachos

Una mujer joven con una silueta 90 - 60 - 90 sube a un colectivo con el pelo revuelto, la ropa desordenada y respirando entrecortadamente y le dice a un tipo que estaba sentado:
-Sr, por favor no me da el asiento que estoy embarazada...
El tipo la mira y le dice:
- ¿Embarazada, de cuanto?
- De 5 minutos...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un tipo sube a un colectivo y antes de sacar el boleto el chofer arranca rapidamente y el tipo sale rodando para el fondo. Se levanta y viene caminando por el pasillo para sacar el boleto. Nuevamente el chofer arranca rapidamente y el tipo sale rodando para el fondo. Se levanta y viene caminando por el pasillo para sacar el boleto. Y nuevamente el chofer arranca rapido y el tipo otra ves va rodando para el fondo y vuelve caminado para adelante. La situación se repite varias veces hasta que el tipo decide bajarse del colectivo y el chofer le dice:
- Sr, usted no me pagó el boleto...
- Que boleto queres que te pague si me trajiste caminando...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2011)

Hic, hic, hic, hic, hic !!!!

Muchos Hic!! por que no me dejaba enviar el mensaje tan corto.-


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2011)

jejeje.. se me hizo gracioso...


----------



## Xander (Jun 16, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> jejeje.. se me hizo gracioso...


y a mi se me hizo agua la boca, ¡A por unas xelas!...xd


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

medio guarangotes lso de atras pero buenisimos, ocurrentes los borrachos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya sé que no es un chiste, pero os partiréis al oírlo, por eso lo pongo aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/513321/


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 18, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya sé que no es un chiste, pero os partiréis al oírlo, por eso lo pongo aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/513321/



muyyy bueno


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> muyyy bueno



Está chistosa la canción... Pero ahí 2/3


----------



## lubeck (Jun 18, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya sé que no es un chiste, pero os partiréis al oírlo, por eso lo pongo aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/513321/



muy electrificante la canción... 

merecedora del premio Ω del año


----------



## Electronec (Jun 19, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya sé que no es un chiste, pero os partiréis al oírlo, por eso lo pongo aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/513321/




............................................................

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya que veo el panorama del asunto mirad esta otra de Los Gandules:





Y este REMIX mío con la original:


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2011)

Hasta ese fatídico día nadie se había ocupado de resolver el problema. Aunque el propietario había denunciado la pérdida a la compañía de suministro eléctrico tiempo atrás, tal vez los trámites burocráticos o la desidia de algún funcionario hicieron que hasta entonces todo siguiera igual. 
 Tampoco era posible que él se enterara, a pesar del precario cartel que, con temblorosa e infantil caligrafía, el mismo propietario de la casa había colgado en una esquina de la pared, como desesperada advertencia para eventuales paseantes. 
 Así es que esa noche, como tantas otras, él se acercó sin dudar. Por su propia naturaleza perruna y siguiendo el llamado de sus necesidades corporales, elevó su extremidad posterior y mirando a un costado de manera despreocupada dejó que los líquidos salieran mansos, como debía ser. 
 Súbitamente, todos sus sentidos se crisparon. Un horrible ardor subió por donde sus fuidos bajaban y un reflejo muscular lo impulsó a emitir un ahogado aunque igualmente estremecedor ladrido, el que retumbó dos cuadras a la redonda y fue seguido de una carrera de características olímpicas, como jamás se lo había visto capaz de desarrollar. 

...

 Por algunas semanas nadie volvió a ver al desafortunado can, otrora habitué de similares micciones furtivas. 
 Meses más tarde la compañía arregló el desperfecto que hacía de aquélla pared un indebido camino a tierra para la corriente domiciliaria. 
Hoy, algunos vecinos del barrio comentan que, en ocasiones, al verlo  pasar frente al temido muro, su andar se inquieta, como si recordara la  sensación que lo sorprendió en su debilidad fisiológica aquélla vez. 
Para Fido, ese muro ya nunca será el mismo.


A. Sherar

Inspirado en un caso real, anécdota de mi amigo Carlos H.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2011)

Me sosprendes!!!!  ASherar...

Realmente muy bueno....


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 21, 2011)

Les paso este mensaje porque a mí me está funcionando hoy, y a tí también podría traerte mucha alegría, paz y calma en tu vida:

Un doctor comentó esta mañana en la televisión que el único modo de conseguir la verdadera paz interior es finalizar todos los asuntos que tengas pendientes. Así que eché un vistazo por mi casa y encontré varias cosas que había comenzado pero que no había finalizado. 

Terminé por completo una botella de Cabernet Sauvignon, una botella de Merlot, una bodella de Baileys, un bomo de grron, unnn sizzzzz de chevechas, un baquettte de batas britas, una gajjja de vallllliiiiiuuums, el resdo de unos yyogoladines.

Do dienes di idea de lo enodmemede ffffabulodo guee me diendo agora midmo. Pod favod eevía ezdo a dodoz loh gue ziendaz gue nededidan bazz inderiozz.

Ammmigooosss que digo, Hegggmanossss loz guiero mmushhhhooo. Zzzaluuddzzzzitaaaaa!


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Asherar

Toda historia tiene una gran moraleja!!.


Chico3001

Yo le recomendaria que de tan bien que le estan saliendo las cosas, tenga cuidado de no meter los deditos en el enchufo hoy; vió por las dudas!!!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Les paso este mensaje porque a mí me está funcionando hoy, y a tí también podría traerte mucha alegría, paz y calma en tu vida:
> 
> Un doctor comentó esta mañana en la televisión que el único modo de conseguir la verdadera paz interior es finalizar todos los asuntos que tengas pendientes. Así que eché un vistazo por mi casa y encontré varias cosas que había comenzado pero que no había finalizado.
> 
> ...



SALUD!!!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 21, 2011)

muy bueno ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!

machhhasso pedo..!


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Consulta profesional

Un sujeto se fue al médico de familia, con el testículo izquierdo, hinchado y adormecido... 
El clínico le dijo que era una inflamación testicular; que no se trataba de nada grave.... 
Sin embargo, le aconsejó fuera a ver un especialista.

Y le dió el teléfono de un Colega URÓLOGO pero... se equivocó de número y le dió el de su ABOGADO. 

El tipo pidió una consulta y a la hora marcada allí estaba él delante del abogado, pensando que era el Urologo.
- ¿En que puedo ayudarlo? - preguntó el doctor

Nuestro amigo se bajó los pantalones y le mostró el testiculo, diciendo: 
- Como usted está viendo, doctor, tengo una inflamación en el testiculo izquierdo... 

El abogado se queda mirando algunos segundos,...... sin entender absolutamente nada. Pensó, pensó y pensó... y le respondió: 
- Amigo mío, mi especialidad es el Derecho...

Y el paciente le respondió:
- ¡No me joda...! ¿Es que ahora hay un especialista para cada huevo?


;#=#=#=# =#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2011)

esta fue la pagina 69 .. habria quie haberla dedicado a chistes al respecto ....
no nos percatamos


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Mi diario... Día 1
Ya estoy preparada para este maravilloso crucero. 
He cogido mis mejores vestidos.¡¡ Estoy excitada!! 


Mi diario... Día 2 
Hemos estado todo el día en el mar. Estaba precioso, vi algunos delfines y ballenas.
¡¡Qué bien empiezan las vacaciones!! Hoy encontré al Capitán y me pareció un hombre interesante. 


Mi diario.... Día 3 
He estado todo el día en la piscina, haciendo surf y dando bolas de golf. El Capitán me ha invitado a su mesa a cenar. 
Fue un honor y me lo pasé maravillosamente. Es un hombre muy atractivo y atento. 


Mi diario... Día 4 
He estado en el Casino del barco y gané 110 euros. El Capitán me invitó a cenar con él en su camarote. Tuvimos una cena lujosa y espectacular con foie, ostras, caviar y cava... 
Me preguntó si me quedaba con él y decliné la invitación. Le dije que no quería serle infiel a mi esposo.


Mi diario... Día 5 
He vuelto a la piscina y me he quemado un poco al sol. Me he ido al piano bar a pasar allí el resto del día. 
El Capitán me ha invitado a unas copas, la verdad es que es un hombre encantador. 
Me preguntó otra vez si quería pasar la noche con él y le he vuelto a decir que no. A lo que me contestó que si seguía negándome a estar con él, hundiría el barco. 
Me he quedado aterrada. 


Mi diario.... Día 6 
Hoy he salvado a unas 1.600 personas... ¡¡¡¡cuatro veces!!!!
¡¡¡¡Estoy más contenta!!!!

;#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> esta fue la pagina 69 .. habria quie haberla dedicado a chistes al respecto ....
> no nos percatamos


mi opinion la dejaste clara...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Para Fido, ese muro ya nunca será el mismo.
> 
> A. Sherar


 
IM PE CA BLE el perro a tierra 




Chico3001 dijo:


> Do dienes di idea de lo enodmemede ffffabulodo guee me diendo agora midmo. Pod favod eevía ezdo a dodoz loh gue ziendaz gue nededidan bazz inderiozz.
> 
> Ammmigooosss que digo, Hegggmanossss loz guiero mmushhhhooo. Zzzaluuddzzzzitaaaaa!


 

Hay que vivir *al día* mejor 




fernandob dijo:


> esta fue la pagina 69 .. habria quie haberla dedicado a chistes al respecto ....
> no nos percatamos


 
Podemos empezar por los sin realimentación negativa . . . digamos 34 1/2


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2011)

No importa fer, tenemos toda la página 70. 
Es apenas un dedo de diferencia.


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Flor de Dedo !!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2011)

un dedo si es la diferencia!!!....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2011)

¿ de                         ancho ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> esta fue la pagina 69 .. habria quie haberla dedicado a chistes al respecto ....
> no nos percatamos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55393



69 Seguro?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 21, 2011)

sherar, que jabalina de puesta a tierra, no?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 23, 2011)

XDDD


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Falto CTRL - C


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2011)

.---.-..-..-.-


----------



## Electronec (Jun 23, 2011)

_*El*_: Cariño, ¿ hacemos el *68* ?

_*Ella*_: ¿ el 68 ?.....será el *69* !!

_*El*_: No, no, ....... el 68,..... tu me la ch**as y te debo una.  

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jun 23, 2011)

Electronec

Jaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!, me hace recordar ciertas bromas que he usado en salas de chat.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 23, 2011)

Disculpen si este foro no tolera post con espacios publicitarios, pero:

VENDO CAMISETAS PUMA: (para contactos por privado XD)


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 25, 2011)

¿Qué es un circuito?
Es un lugar donde hay elefantuitos, caballuitos, payasuitos...


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggghh


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 25, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Disculpen si este foro no tolera post con espacios publicitarios, pero:
> 
> VENDO CAMISETAS PUMA: (para contactos por privado XD)


 Si el gato está vivo te doy $5


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Cronica de un "Hacker" *(solo para entendidos.... )
PS.-Yo se que es mucho leer pero vale la pena XD 


*bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)
* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop
* bitchchecker> porqué me tirastes del chat
* bitchchecker> no puedes discutir normalmente
* bitchchecker> contesta!
* elch> nosotros no te tiramos
* elch> tu tuviste un ping timeout:("NOTA: es decir desconexión automática")
* bitchchecker(~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)
* bitchchecker> de que ping hablas tio
* bitchchecker> la respuesta de mi pc es normal
* bitchchecker> incluso tengo dst
* bitchchecker> me has baneado
* bitchchecker> eres un hijo de puta
* hopperhunter|afk> LOL
* hopperhunter|afk> mierda!, eres un poco estúpido, DST^^
* cierra la boca, NOSOTROS TENEMOS DST!
* desde hace dos semanas
* bitchchecker> entonces, cuando arranco windows me sale el mensaje desde windows que DST está arrancado.
* elch> Tu eres un experto en ordenadores
* bitchchecker> callate o te hackeo
* elch> ok, estamos esperando a ver como nos enseñas lo buen hacker que eres
* bitchchecker> dame tu numero de red y estarás muerto
* elch> Eh, es 129.0.0.1
* elch> o puede 127.0.0.1 ("NOTA: 127.0.0.1 es la dirección propia de cada computadora, es decir apuntarse a uno mismo *LocalHost*")
* elch> eso es, exactamente esa es: 127.0.0.1 Estoy esperando tu super ataque.
* bitchchecker> en cinco minutos borraré tu disco duro
* elch> Ahora estoy temblando
* bitchchecker> callate y lo verás
* bitchchecker> tengo un programa que le meto la ip y estás muerto
* bitchchecker> di adiós
* elch> a quién?
* bitchchecker> a ti pendejo!
* bitchchecker> adios adios
* elch> Solo de pensar lo gran hacker que eres me pongo a temblar
* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

"NOTA: Acaba de introducir esa IP en la herramienta de "hacking" y el programa a atacado su propia máquina desconectandolo de internet. El ataque produce algun fallo en la máquina del individuo, y dos minutos después..."

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop
* bitchchecker> da gracias a que mi PC se ha colgado que si no verías.
* metanot> lol XD
* elch> bitchchecker: porque no intentas volver a hackearme, tengo la misma IP: 127.0.0.1
* bitchchecker> idiota, tu eres tonto
* bitchchecker> di adios
* metanot> ah, [Please control your cussing] off
* bitchchecker> adios elch
* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

NOTA DE elch: hay tensión en el chat, despues de dos fallos para atacar mi pc, yo espero. No pasa nada, Pasan seis minutos y se prepara para en siguiente ataque,. Siendo un hacker que normalmente ataque centros de datos ahora sabría cual es el problema.

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop
* bitchchecker> elch eres un hijo de puta
* metanot> bitchchecker, que edad tienes?
* elch> que ha pasado, bitchchecker?
* bitchchecker> tienes un firewall ("NOTA: Firewall o cortafuegos sirve para controlar el acceso al ordenador de uno y cortar los ataques desde la red, entre otras cosas")
* bitchchecker> firewall
* elch> quizas, no se que es eso
* bitchchecker> tengo 26
* metanot> y te comportas así con 26?
* elch> Como sabes que tengo un firewall?
* metanot> tststs no fastidies la diversión.
* bitchchecker> porque al tener un firewall directamente me devuelve la señal apagada a mi pc
* bitchchecker> venga tio, apaga la mierda esa.
* elch> ooh!!, no se como es posible eso..
* bitchchecker> entonces mis virus te destrozarán.
* metanot> te estas hackeando a ti mismo?
* elch> si, bitchchecker está intentado hackearme
* metanot> eh! bitchchecker, si tu eres un verdadero hacker deberás rodear y saltarte el firewall si es que puedes, claro
* bitchchecker> si tio, yo hackearé a elch, pero tiene el cabron un firewall
* metanot> que firewall tienes?
* bitchchecker> como una niña
* metanot> un firewall es normal, hacker, si no puedes saltarlo tu eres una niña.l^^
* he> Bitch give yourself a jackson and chill you're letting them provoce you and give those little girls new material all the time
* bitchchecker> apaga el firewall y te mando el virus
* elch> Noo
* metanot> he bitchchecker porque no lo apagas tu, deberías apagarlo tu.
* bitchchecker> tienes miedo
* bitchchecker> no deseo pelear si el se oculta como una niña tras un firewall
* bitchchecker> elch apagalo tio mierda.
creo que debo hacer algun comentario sobre esto, sabes la definición de hacking??? si el apaga el firewall te esta invitando y eso no tiene nada que ver con el hacking.
* bitchchecker> callate
* metanot> lol
* bitchchecker> mi madre navega con firewall
* bitchchecker> y tu cabrón, eres un cobarde porque no sabes hacer nada en internet sin un firewall

NOTA DE elch: El me llamó niña y dice que su madre usa firewall. Se que los viejos tienen más conocimiento que los jóvenes, pero no tanto. Para ver lo buen hacker que es este looser le mentiré y le diré que lo he apagado. Realmente no tengo firewall pues estoy tras un router.

* elch> bitchchecker, un amigo me ha dicho como apagar el firewall. Ahora puedes intentarlo
* metanot> bitchhacker no puede hackear
* black>> bonito juego de palabras ^^
* bitchchecker> debilucho
* elch> bitchchecker: estoy esperando tu super ataque
* metanot> cuantas veces tengo que decir que este idiota no es un hacker
* bitchchecker> quieres un virus?
* bitchchecker> dame tu ip y te borraré tu disco duro
* metanot> lol ne give it up i'm a hacker myself and i know how hackers behave and i can tell you 100.00% you're no hacker..^^
* elch> 127.0.0.1
* elch> es fácil
* bitchchecker> lolololol tu eres estúpido, ahora verás...
* bitchchecker> tus primeros ficheros se están borrando
* elch> mom...
* elch> voy a echar un vistazo.

NOTA DE elch: Con algo de miedo abrí el explorer de windows, lo habré subestimado?? 

* bitchchecker> no necesitas recuperarlo, eres un hijo de puta
* elch> eso es malo
* bitchchecker> elch tu eres un idiota. Tu disco duro g: está borrado
* elch> si, yes, no puedo hacer nada con el.
* bitchchecker> y en 20 segundos el f: le seguirá.

NOTA DE elch: Si, la verdad es que G: y F: no estaban,... pero! ¿Debía tenerlos antes? jeje me reconfortaba bitchchecker con su música.

* bitchchecker> tupac rules
* bitchchecker> elch tu eres un hijo de puta, f: está borrado y e: también

NOTA DE elch: Drive E: ? Oh dios mio, todos los juegos, las fotos de vacaciones, de forma instantanea miré a ver y todo seguía en su sitio, pero el hacker decia que estaba borrado. OH!!! tal vez eso no está pasando en mi pc sino en otro...

* bitchchecker> y el d: está al 45%.. tu eres un imbecil lolololol
* he> porque meta no dice nada
* elch> problablemente se estará deswebeando por el suelo.
* black>> ^^
* bitchchecker> tu d: está borrado
* he> dale dale BITCH

NOTA DE elch: Este tio es muy bueno, mi CD-ROM acaba de ser borrado. Bitchchecker ha conseguido meter un disco dentro de la grabadora, pero ¿Cómo lo habrá hecho? se lo preguntaré, algunos siguen animándole y el a si mismo esta advirtiendo del desastre en mis discos duros.

* bitchchecker> elch , eres un tonto, nunca des tu IP a nadie en internet
* bitchchecker> ahora mismo estoy borrando c: y esta al 30%

NOTA DE elch: Entonces, ¿le digo que no está atacando mi computadora?

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

NOTA DE elch: Demasiado tarde, son las 20:22 cuando salió el último mensaje de nuestro hacker con el alias "bitchchecker". Nosotros vimos como el volvió a tener un has a "Ping timeout". No hemos vuelto a verlo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 27, 2011)

Jejeje....


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2011)

Mas que *HACKER* yo digo que son *MAMER tos* !!!!.


----------



## anajesusa (Jun 27, 2011)

El nero cordobes cree esto... 

CÓRDOBA, CUNA DE CAAAMPIONES
(CON TODA HUMILDAD)


No existen las lesbianas. Solo mujeres que nunca conocieron al cordobés.


Cuando Dios dijo: 'Hágase la luz', el cordobés ya estaba jugando a la play dos.


Un cordobés le regaló su navaja suiza a McGiver, total el se las arregla perfectamente con un alfiler de gancho y un escarbadientes.


El cordobés juega a la Ruleta Rusa con el arma totalmente cargada. ¡Y gana.!.


El cordobés encuentra la revista 'Muy interesante' bastante aburrida.

El cordobés compra fernet Capri y le queda como si fuera Branca. 

Al cordobés siempre le funciona el 'Abra aquí ' de las galletitas.

Cuando las ovejas no pueden dormir se ponen a contar cordobeses.
El cordobés compra todo lo que MasterCard no puede.

El cordobés si quiere, te quita lo bailado.

 Cuando el cordobés elimina un archivo, la computadora nunca le pregunta si está seguro.

El cordobés no sólo dividió las aguas, sino que también les sacó raíz cuadrada y está evaluando la posibilidad de elevarlas al cubo.


El cordobés puede estornudar con los ojos abiertos.

Alrededor del cordobés hay señal Wi-Fi.


Si el cordobés se va a Sevilla, no sólo conserva su silla, sino que cuando vuelve tiene también un banquito y una reposera.

Cuando el cordobés juega al metegol, mete los goles de rabona y tira caños.

Al cordobés no se le rayan los CDs,  solo se le remixan.

Si argentina queda afuera en el mundial, el cordobés se gana un plasma.

James Bond no tiene licencia para matar al cordobés.

Jehová es testigo del cordobés.
Ticketek llamo al cordobés para venderle entradas de U2 y Sabina. Él los hizo aguardar 2 horas en línea.
El cordobés invita a almorzar a Mirtha Legrand.
 El cordobés existe sin necesidad de pensar. ("Pienso luego existo")
El cordobés sabe distinguir entre 'Tire' y 'Empuje'.
Cuando todos van el Cordobés viene. 
El cordobés es tan grosso, que de chico cuando decía 'basta para mi', era 'basta para todos'

Están estudiando aplicar un nuevo método de calificación en las escuelas: Mal - Regular - Bien - Muy Bien -Excelente - Cordobés. 

 El cordobés no presta atención, la regala.

El cordobés puso dólares, y recibió dólares.

El cordobés es válido también en Buenos Aires y en todo el mundo

El cordobés es sujeto y predicado al mismo tiempo.

El cordobés SABE, pero NO CONTESTA.

Cuando el cordobés deja una mina le dice: 'No soy yo, sos vos'.

Los noteros de "cqc" esquivan al cordobés por miedo a que los deje en ridículo.

El Olmo del cordobés da peras.

El cordobés puede contar hasta el infinito, al revés.

Lo que 'La Gotita' pega solo el cordobés puede despegarlo.

Toda la película de Forrest Gump está basada en anécdotas del cordobés.

Si el cordobés alcanza la velocidad de la luz, no solo duplica su masa - según Einstein - sino que también usa la mitad de masa sobrante para hacer bizcochitos. 
El cordobés es el único ser humano que se puede lamer el codo.
EL CORDOBÉS SE QUEMA CON LECHE, VE UNA VACA Y SE CAGA DE RISA.
 El Cordobés cuando encuentra el agujero NEGRO en el infinito, lo pinta de verde boteia.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 27, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)
> 
> NOTA DE elch: Demasiado tarde, son las 20:22 cuando salió el último mensaje de nuestro hacker con el alias "bitchchecker". Nosotros vimos como el volvió a tener un has a "Ping timeout". No hemos vuelto a verlo...


 Ah, estos lamers que se hacen pasar por hackers...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> * elch> 127.0.0.1
> * elch> es fácil
> * bitchchecker> lolololol tu eres estúpido, ahora verás...
> * bitchchecker> tus primeros ficheros se están borrando
> ...



 esto estuvo bastante gracioso....

nada mas faltaba que le dijera aaaahhh... ch*ngao ni disco duro G: tengo!!!  ¿tu si?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> El nero cordobes cree esto...
> 
> No existen las lesbianas. Solo mujeres que nunca conocieron al cordobés.


 




Chico3001 dijo:


> *Cronica de un "Hacker" *(solo para entendidos.... )
> NOTA DE elch: Demasiado tarde, son las 20:22 cuando salió el último mensaje de nuestro hacker con el alias "bitchchecker". Nosotros vimos como el volvió a tener un has a "Ping timeout". No hemos vuelto a verlo...


 

Me hiciste reir con los *boluders* que entran a las salas de chat , chateaba en Wanadoo que era HTML y me divertía poniéndoles música , o mandando ALT255 que es un espacio blanco o el otro ALTxxx que ya no me acuerdo que hacía salto de página (o sea dejaba la página en blanco.

NOTA DE Dosme : Dame el múmero de tu cuenta y la clave así te robo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2011)

> 'Casarse es cambiar la admiración de muchas mujeres por la crítica de una sola'.





> 'Esposa es aquella amiga y compañera que está siempre a nuestro lado para ayudarnos a resolver los grandes problemas que no tendríamos si no estuviésemos casados'.


----------



## Daniele (Jun 29, 2011)

En el medio de la selva un monito estaba con un cuchillo sacandole punta a un palo largo. Pasa una jirafa y le dice: - ¿que haces monito?
- Aca estoy, haciendo una lanza para matar al leon.
Al rato pasa una cebra y le dice: ¿que haces monito?
- Aca estoy, haciendo una lanza para matar al leon.
Al rato pasa un rinoceronte y le dice: ¿que haces monito?
- Aca estoy, haciendo una  lanza para matar al leon.
Al rato pasa un cocodrilo y le dice: ¿que haces monito?
- Aca estoy, haciendo una lanza para matar al leon.
Al rato pasa el leon y le dice: ¿que haces monito?
- Nada, boludeando...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

cobaaaaaaaaarde jajaja


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2011)

De los que tiran la mano y esconden la piedra ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

*CALOR Y FRÍO DESPUÉS DEL SEXO*


*Una pareja de ancianos va al médico. Al terminar el examen, el médico **pregunta al viejito:*

*- Su salud parece buena. Tiene alguna pregunta, o existe alguna cosa **que le preocupe?*

*- En verdad, existe.-- dice el viejito-- Después de hacer sexo con mi **esposa, en general, siento mucho calor después de la primera, y, **después de la segunda, siento mucho frío!*

*El médico dice que nunca escuchó hablar de eso y que va a investigar.*

*En seguida, el médico examina a la viejita, y le dice:*

*- Todo está muy bien con la señora. ¿Existe alguna cosa que le preocupe?*

*La señora dice que no tiene ninguna pregunta o preocupación. El **médico entonces le dice a ella:*

*- Su marido dice tener un problema un poco extraño. El dice que **siente mucho calor después de hacer sexo la primera vez, y que siente **mucho frío después de la segunda. Sra. tiene idea de por qué?*


*-- Oh, este viejo mañoso! - responde ella...*

*... Es porque la primera es en enero, y la segunda, en julio!*



​


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2011)

*Despues de Siglos del estudio cerebral por fin son revelados los resultados a la opinion publica...


Masculino...*







Femenino..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

Llegan un hindú, un judío y un argentino a un hotel
de un pueblito y piden un cuarto para tres.

- Solo me queda un cuarto pero es para dos, pero si
no les incomoda tengo espacio en el establo para
que uno se duerma ahi.

Los tres individuos deciden tomar el cuarto y en
eso dice el hindú:

- Si quieren, yo me voy a dormir al establo y ustedes
duermen en el cuarto.
A los cinco minutos tocan a la puerta del cuarto: - ¿Quién es? - Soy el hindú, lo que pasa es que en el establo hayuna vaca y como es un animal sagrado paranosotros, no puedo dormir donde duerme unavaca.
En eso el judio dice: - No se preocupen, si quieren, yo me duermo en elestablo.

A los cinco minutos tocan a la puerta del cuarto:

- ¿Quién es?
- Soy el judio, lo que pasa es que en el establo hayun cerdo y es un animal desagradable paranosotros, no puedo dormir donde duerme un cerdo. En eso el argentino dice: - No se preocupen, yo me iré a dormir al establo. A los cinco minutos tocan a la puerta: - ¿Quién es? - Somos la vaca y el cerdo… ¡¡no mamen!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2011)

**Un aviso muy importante!**
 Por favor cuídate: Un reciente estudio realizado por el Área de control y [/SIZE]estadística del Ministerio de Salud, afirma que el 23% de los accidentes de tránsito (sí, leíste muy bien, el 23 %) son provocados por el consumo de alcohol. Esto significa que el otro 77% de los accidentes son causados por los salames que toman agua, jugos, refrescos diet, yogurt, cafecitos y todas esas pendejadas!!! Por lo tanto; cuídate de los abstemios !! ATENTAMENTE, alguien que se preocupa por ti...! Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> **Un aviso muy importante!**
> ....................................



Muy bueno


----------



## Daniele (Jul 5, 2011)

Estaban todas las parejas de animales en el arca de Noe y como habia una sola habitacion disponible para que saciaran sus necesidades sexuales, el arca se habia transformado en un bolonqui tremendo. Entonces Noe para tratar de ordenar la cosa, le da al macho de cada pareja un numerito con un turno correspondiente. Entonces el mono empieza a seguir a la mona diciendole: - Ya vas a ver el viernes...
Al rato el mono le dice a la mona: - Ya vas a ver el viernes...
Nuevamente, el mono le dice a la mona: - Ya vas a ver el viernes...
Y otra vez el mono le dice a la mona: - Ya vas a ver el viernes...
Cansada de tanta palabreria del mono, la mona lo para y le dice: ¿Que carajo va a pasar el viernes?
- Es que tenia turno para el viernes y lo perdí con el burro jugando al poker...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En el medio de la selva, el mono mandaba bastante cabizbajo y decaido, entonces llega la cebra y le dice: - ¿Que te pasa monito? Te veo mal...
- Es que me pude de novio con la jirafa...
- Y eso que tiene que ver. ¿Te trata mal acaso?
- No pero...
- ¿No te deja ir a jugar a la pelota con tus amigos?
- No pero...
- ¿No te deja ir a tomar cerveza con los muchachos?
- No pero...
- ¿Es muy celosa?
- No pero...
- Entonces, ¿que es lo que te pasa?
- Es que la jirafa es muy mimosa.
- ¿Y?
- Es que me dice: dame un besito, tocame el culo, dame un besito, tocame el culo...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un cazador cae en Africa y busca un guia para cazar gorilas. Parten hacia la selva y el guia llevaba un burro. El cazador no mentia nada. De pronto encuentran un gorila trepado a un arbol y le guia le dice al cazador: -Yo voy a subir al arbol para hacer bajar al gorila, usted esté muy atento con el rifle listo por las dudas...
El guia sube, se agarra a las piñas con el gorila y de pronto el gorila cae del arbol. Cuando llega al suelo lo agarra el burro y le da para que tenga. El cazador sorprendido por el metodo del guia, mete al gorila en una jaula y siguen el camino.
Al rato encuentran otro gorila en otro arbol y la situación se repite, el guia le dice al cazador: -Yo voy a subir al arbol para hacer bajar al gorila, usted esté muy atento con el rifle listo por las dudas...
El guia sube, se agarra a las piñas con el gorila y de pronto el gorila cae del arbol. Cuando llega al suelo lo agarra el burro y le da para que tenga. El cazador mete al gorila en una jaula y siguen el camino. Ya habian cazado unos cuantos gorilas con el metodo del guia y le cazador estaba mas que contento. De pronto encuentran otro gorila en otro arbol, pero este gorila era muy grande y muy fuerte. El guia vuelve a decirle al cazador: -Yo voy a subir al arbol para hacer bajar al gorila, usted esté muy atento con el rifle listo por las dudas... El guia sube, se agarra a las piñas con el gorila, pero piña va y piña viene, de pronto el guia cae del arbol. Mientras va cayendo el guia le grita al cazador: Tirelé, tirelé...
El cazador pregunta: - ¿Al gorila?
- No tarado, al burro, al burro...

Chau, saludos


----------



## Xander (Jul 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> **Un aviso muy importante!



transito intestinal?


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

hola, cual es el colmo de un tecnico en sonido?

estar afonico... estar monofonico... y estar estereofonico.
PD:   :S inventado hoy, estaba nublado por si acaso, por eso la creatividad tan baja . :S


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Puedo poner chistes colorados??


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

como la de las resistencias bobinadas que se ponen coloradas de verguenza por no poder hacer bien su trabajo?  :S


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> como la de las resistencias bobinadas que se ponen coloradas de verguenza por no poder hacer bien su trabajo?  :S



Uno light, a ver si les gusta 

Hubo una pelea en la fiesta de una boda y todos los que participaron en la riña fueron llevados ante el juez.
El padrino explica cómo empezó la bronca.
“Soy amigo del novio y su padrino de bodas, estaba bailando con la  novia. En eso vino el novio y ¡sopasss! que le dá una patadota a la  novia  en el mero centro de sus partes!”. “¡Qué barbaridad! , dice el  juez ¡Eso debe haberle dolido!”.
“Claro que sí -dice el padrino-. ¡Me quebró mis tres deditos!”..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Va otro de gallegos, de cosecha propia Y de teles!

En su viaje a Nueva York, Manolo compró una televisión para lle vársela a su familia.
"¿Es qué no hay televisores en galicia?", preguntó alguien.
"Claro que los hay, pero los programas de aquí me gustan mucho más".



Hammer Facer dijo:


>


jajajaj LOMAO


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

Pobres gallegos , creo que en Galicia los chistes esos existen pero les ponen otro nombre, no gallegos ovbiamente, pero no recuerdo cual era.
Aqui una frase de un bebe que balbucea algo muy cierto.


EL Rey de Epaña no Eta.

XD, se que es fome pero es lo que hay.


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Pobres gallegos , creo que en Galicia los chistes esos existen pero les ponen otro nombre, no gallegos ovbiamente, pero no recuerdo cual era.
> Aqui una frase de un bebe que balbucea algo muy cierto.
> 
> 
> ...


  decian siempre fome... supongo que seria algo como aburrido no?


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

sip fome es aburrido .


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> sip fome es aburrido .


saludos jeje y por cierto... no se ha conectado jessy?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 7, 2011)

depende de la acepción, fome puede significar aburrido, simple o tonto


----------



## Xander (Jul 7, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> depende de la acepción, fome puede significar aburrido, simple o tonto



al menos en chile, fome es aburrido... :$


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Es una historia no se si real pero me pareció muy buena....

"Estábamos ya listos para irnos a la fiesta de Año Nuevo. Prendí la lucecita de noche y la contestadora. Tapé la jaula del perico y saqué la gata al patio. Pedí un taxi al sitio más cercano y ... rápido llegó.

Al abrir la puerta de la casa para salir, la gata que estaba en el patio, se metió como bólido a la casa. (No la queremos allí porque siempre anda tratando de comerse al periquito).

Regreso a la casa a atrapar al gato, que se sube rapidísimo las escaleras y lo tengo que perseguir.

Mientras tanto, mi mujer va y se sienta en el taxi. Como no quiere que el taxista sepa que no habrá nadie en la casa durante toda la noche, le dice al chofer: “Mi marido viene enseguida; subió nada más a despedirse de mi mamá”

Unos minutos después, me meto al taxi. “Perdón por la tardanza” dije mientras el taxi arrancaba. “La muy estúpida estaba escondida debajo de la cama. La tuve que picar con un gancho de ropa para que se saliera. Trató de escapárseme, pero la agarre por el cuello y la tuve que envolver con una cobija porque la desgraciada me quería rasguñar. Pero funciono! La arrastré de nalgas por todas las escaleras y la aventé al patio!”

Los ojos de mi mujer estaban desmesuradamente abiertos y... el taxista chocó contra un carro que estaba estacionado!"


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> ...................................
> 
> Los ojos de mi mujer estaban desmesuradamente abiertos y... el taxista chocó contra un carro que estaba estacionado!"



Muy buena .


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Me micciono de la risa.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2011)

MACHOOOOOOOOOOO ..................... habra dicho el taxista , (luego de que se repuso) .


yo estoy ahora con mi hermosa gata en casa y jamas le haria eso.........pero si mi suegra se quisiese meter en mi casa a vivir ......:enfadado:


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 8, 2011)

Jajajaja! Que buena historia jaja, saludos!


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Un amigo le dice a otro:
-¡Tengo una trompeta que da la hora!
-¡Ay si, como no!
Luego de un par de tonas sale un hombre por una ventana diciendo:
-Haga el favor de callarse, son las 3 de la mañana ¡imbecil!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Un amigo le dice a otro:
> -¡Tengo una trompeta que da la hora!
> -¡Ay si, como no!
> Luego de un par de tonas sale un hombre por una ventana diciendo:
> -Haga el favor de callarse, son las 3 de la mañana ¡imbecil!




...................................


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 8, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> Un amigo le dice a otro:
> -¡Tengo una trompeta que da la hora!
> -¡Ay si, como no!
> Luego de un par de tonas sale un hombre por una ventana diciendo:
> -Haga el favor de callarse, son las 3 de la mañana ¡imbecil!



Jajajaa! Muy bueno


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2011)

*lo importante de buscar opiniones de DISTINTOS profesionales.*


Ahí tienen un tipo muy exitoso que vio como todo lo que había logrado en la vida comenzaba a desbaratarse debido a unos fuertes dolores de cabeza que le atormentaban frecuentemente.
Tan grande era el dolor que decidió buscar ayuda profesional.
Después de ir de especialista en especialista encontró un médico que le dijo que podía resolver su problema:
-"La buena noticia es que le puedo curar sus dolores de cabeza.
-La mala es que para lograrlo debo castrarlo.
-No se asuste, los estudios indican que tiene una rara condición que provoca que sus testículos hagan presión en la base de su columna y esta presión provoca que tenga fuertes dolores de cabeza".
La castración fue un éxito.
El hombre salió del hospital y se dio cuenta que era una persona diferente y que podría empezar de nuevo a vivir.
Feliz de la vida, al pasar por una tienda de trajes decide comprarse uno.
Al entrar el vendedor después de verlo, le dice:
-"44 de largo".
-"¿Cómo lo supo?", pregunta sorprendido el eunuco.
-"Ese es mi trabajo", responde con arrogancia el vendedor.
El tipo se mide el traje y le queda a la medida.
-"¿Qué tal una camisa nueva?", sugiere el vendedor.
-"Me parece bien".
El vendedor lo observa y afirma:
-"Manga 34, cuello 16".
-"Pero, ¿cómo lo supo?"
-"Es mi trabajo".
Y, por supuesto, que la prenda le quedó a la perfección.
-"¿Qué tal un juego de ropa interior?"El capado acepta.
-"Muy bien, veamos, es usted talla 36..."
-"Se equivoca, caballero, he usado talla 34 desde que tenía 18 años..."
-"¡Usted no puede usar talla 34, porque eso provocaría que sus testículos hicieran presión en su columna, causándole tremendos dolores de cabeza!" 



*ABSTINENCIA*

Dos amigos se encuentran y uno le dice al otro:
- ¿Sabes que estuve intentando ingresar en el Opus Dei?.
Es que con mi señora somos muy religiosos y pretendemosque los chicos también se eduquen con los mismos valores.
- ¿En serio?.
Te felicito, pero ahí hay un tema muy complicado, creo que te piden un período de abstinencia sexual.
- Así es.
Me dijeron que tenía que pasar seis meses sin tener relaciones.
Lo iba llevando bastante bien hasta el tercer mes, pero un día mi mujer se agachó para agarrar un yogurt del refrigerador y ahí no aguanté más, tres meses sin tocarla, ya no podía más.
Me le tiré encima con todas las ganas, le arranque la ropa con los dientes, le hice el perrito, la carretilla, la vuelta al mundo,…. la puse encima, debajo, ….. gritamos, gemimos, hicimos de todo hasta quedar exhaustos.
- Y te echaron del Opus Dei?
- Del Opus Dei y del Jumbo !!!!!!

*para mas:*
http://cbargentina.blogspot.com/


----------



## Electronec (Jul 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> - Del Opus Dei y del Jumbo !!!!!!



..........................................................................


Muy bueno .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2011)

hay de todo en ese enlace, algunos viejos , pero otros que te sorprenden .

mira este, yo que siempre les digo en "anecdotas de profesion" que la calle esta llena de viejitas de mier$%& y que hay que tener cuidado:

Un hombre joven estaba de compras en el supermercado, cuando notó que una viejecita lo siguió por todos lados. Si el se paraba, ella se paraba al lado de él y, además, se quedaba mirándolo.

Al fin, camino a la caja, ella se atrevió a hablarle y volteándose le dijo:
“Espero que no lo haya hecho sentirse incomodo; es sólo que usted se parece mucho a mi hijo recién fallecido”..
El joven con un nudo en la garganta, replico que estaba todo bien, que no había problema.

La viejita entonces le dijo:
- Joven, le quiero pedir algo poco común.
El joven le contestó diciéndole:
- Dígame en que puedo ayudarla, señora.
La viejita le dijo que quería que le dijera 'Adiós mamá' cuando se fuera del supermercado, y que esto la haría Muy feliz!
El joven sabiendo que seria un gesto que llenaría el corazón y el espíritu de la viejecita, accedió gustoso. Entonces, mientras la viejita pasaba por la caja registradora se volteo y sonriendo, con la mano le dijo:
- ¡¡¡ADIOS HIJO!!!'
Él, lleno de amor y ternura, le respondió efusivamente:
- ¡¡¡ADIOS MAMA!!!'

El hombre, contento y satisfecho por que seguramente había traído un poco de alegría a la viejecita, continuó pagando sus compras.

- Son $ 623,54 le dijo la cajera.
- ¿Cómo tanto si llevo sólo cinco cosas???
Y la cajera le dice:
- Si, pero su MAMA dijo que usted pagaría por sus cosas también.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> - Son $ 623,54 le dijo la cajera.
> - ¿Cómo tanto si llevo sólo cinco cosas???
> Y la cajera le dice:
> - Si, pero su MAMA dijo que usted pagaría por sus cosas también.


 
  

*La mujer va al médico con los ojos morados

¿Qué le sucedió, señora? preguntó el galeno.

Es que cuando mi esposo llega a casa borracho siempre me pega...

Hay una solución para eso, - dice el médico, cómprese muchos caramelos de leche y cuando su marido entre a la casa borracho, métase 5 caramelos en la boca y comience a masticarlos lenta, pero muy lentamente.

Un mes después la mujer regresa  al consultorio:

Doctor, su recomendación resultó muy efectiva, cada vez que mi esposo ha llegado borracho me he comido los caramelos, los he masticado muy lentamente y nunca más me ha vuelto a golpear...!!!!

**¡Que bueno señora!!!!! ¿Vió la importancia de mantener la boca cerrada..?

*


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2011)

ALUCINANTE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *La mujer va al médico con los ojos morados
> 
> ¿Qué le sucedió, señora? preguntó el galeno.
> 
> ...




Jajaja +10


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

El Ingeniero llegó a su casa después de haber pasado dos semanas ajustando equipos en otra planta. 

-¡María! Vengo que no me aguanto, ve quitándote la ropita que te voy a echar pa que tengas , guardes , conserves y alquiles. 

Entraron en la habitación, se metieron en la cama e hicieron el amor de manera salvaje, brutal, escandalosa. 
Fue tal el ajetreo y el ruido de la cama contra la pared, que despues escucharon unos golpes al otro lado de la pared, acompañados por las voces del vecino: 

-Ya está bien, ¿no? 



*¡Toda la semana igual, coño..!*


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2011)

Iba Roberto desde su campo al pueblo caminando: Tenía que comprar un tarro de pintura y un balde.

Va al almacén, hace su compra y sale con una cosa en cada mano. A la salida se cruza con José que le debía dos gallinas y un pato y para su sorpresa los tenía con él y se los da.
Ahora sí está en un lindo problema tratando de sujetar los animales y las cosas que acaba de comprar, hasta que una viejita que iba por la calle le dice:
-¿Por qué no te ponés una gallina abajo de cada brazo, el tarro de pintura adentro del balde y lo agarrás con una mano y te queda la otra para llevar el pato?

Roberto lo hace y todo funciona bien.
-Gracias señora, ¿cómo podría pagarle?
-Diciéndome cómo llego a la granja de los López.
-Queda al lado de la mía, camine conmigo y llegamos en 20 minutos.

La viejita y Roberto se van por el camino y al ratito ya están en medio del campo. Al llegar a una tranquera Roberto le dice a la señora
-Hay un atajo por acá que nos va a hacer ahorrar un buen tramo, pero nos saldríamos del camino principal...
-Ay, joven... Vea, usted, un hombre fornido caminando a mi lado, una indefensa y pobre viuda, por el medio del campo... ¿Qué me garantiza que no intentaría hacerme nada?
-Señora... Mire cómo voy cargado... Dos gallinas, un pato, un balde y un tarro de pintura... ¿Cómo haría yo semejante cosa?.
-Fácil: Ponés el pato en el piso, lo tapás con el balde, ponés la pintura encima para que no se mueva y yo te sostengo las gallinas 

------------
Dosme: Ahora no me podé sdecir "queroso"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

¡ Son habilidosas las viejitas ! . . . no hay como la experiencia . . .


----------



## dukex (Jul 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> *lo importante de buscar opiniones de DISTINTOS profesionales.*
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



jejejej no entendí lo del jumbo 


----------------------------------
Llega un señor con la esposa donde el médico y le dice:

-Doctor, cada vez que tengo relaciones sexuales con mi esposa ella se queda dormida, que es lo que pasa?

El doctor empieza a examinar a la señora y le dice al señor:
-Todo parece indicar que cuando su esposa empieza a exitarse su temperatura corporal aumenta demasiado, causando que se desmaye... por sofocación.

El señor entonces se vá a buscar a alguien que lo ayude a solucionar su problema, encuentra a un negro de mas de 2 metros y se lo lleva para su casa.

Entonces entra al cuarto con su esposa y el negro, le dice al negro:
-vas a ventilar a mi esposa con este abanico mientras le hago el amor....

el señor empieza a tener sexo con su esposa y de repente está cae inconciente...  EL señor enojado le dice al negro:

-Cambiemos de lugar negro, preste ese abanico para acá y hágale ud.

El negro empieza a darle como a rata en restaurante chino, la señora empieza a gritar casi que inmediatamente de placer y llega al orgasmo al instante.

El señor dice:
-Negro HDP vos no sabés ventilar con un abanico.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> jejejej no entendí lo del jumbo


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_747


----------



## dukex (Jul 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_747



jajajaja quedé en las mismas..... por que iban en un avión???

pss: ya lo sé, soy increiblemente eficáz en arrancarle la gracia a los chistes


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 14, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> jajajaja quedé en las mismas..... por que iban en un avión???


No se trata de ese "Jumbo", es el nombre de una cadena de supermercados.


----------



## dukex (Jul 14, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> No se trata de ese "Jumbo", es el nombre de una cadena de supermercados.



Oooooohhh Ahora todo adquiere sentido


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Vió la importancia de mantener la boca cerrada..?



    y no sabe cuanta razón.... 

Me hizo acordar de algunas experiencias conocidas.....


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2011)

*Un jefe de la mafia descubrió que su Contable había desviado 10 millones de dólares de la caja. 

El Contable era sordo. *
*Por eso fue admitido en el trabajo, pues como no podía oír nada, en caso de una eventual detención y  proceso, no podría actuar como testigo. 

Cuando el Jefe le fue a preguntar por los 10 millones, llevó consigo a su Abogada, que conocía el lenguaje de las señales de los sordomudos. 

El jefe pregunto al Contable:**- ¿Donde están los 10 millones que te llevaste? *
*La Abogada usando el lenguaje de las señales, le hizo llegar la pregunta al Contable, que a su vez respondió con señales. *
*- Yo no sé de que están hablando. *
*La Abogada lo tradujo para el jefe. *
*- El dice que no sabe de que le hablamos. *
*El mafioso saco un pistola calibre .357 magnum y apuntó a la cabeza del contable, gritando: *
*- Pregúntale de nuevo... *
*La Abogada  por medio de señales le dijo: *
*- El te va a matar, si no le cuentas donde está el dinero. *
*El Contable respondió con señales: *
*-Ok, ustedes ganaron, el dinero está en una valija marrón de cuero, que está enterrada en el jardín de la casa de mi primo Enzo, en el Nº 400 de la calle 26,  de Santa Martha, mi primo no está ahora y regresará en dos meses. 

El mafioso le preguntó a la Abogada. *
*- ¿Qué dice? *
*La Abogada respondió: *

*Dice que se la c**pe y que  se c**a en  la p**a madre que lo pario, que no tiene miedo de morir y que le faltan muchos huevos para apretar el  gatillo....*
*
Moraleja: Si todas las mujeres fueran buenas, Dios tendría una,*
*       y si se pudiera confiar en todas, el diablo no tendría cuernos.*


----------



## asherar (Jul 14, 2011)

Este queda mejor hablado, pero bueno ... 

Iba un jaguar caminando por un bosque de Inglaterra, y de repente se encuentra con un zorro.
Entonces le dice: 
- "Jauar iú ?" 
y el zorro le contesta: 
- "No, jauar iú, aim sorri !"


----------



## dukex (Jul 15, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Este queda mejor hablado, pero bueno ...
> 
> Iba un jaguar caminando por un bosque de Inglaterra, y de repente se encuentra con un zorro.
> Entonces le dice:
> ...



JAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJ  y la firma es como una cereza de un postre


----------



## Electronec (Jul 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> *Dice que se la c**pe y que  se c**a en  la p**a madre que lo pario, que no tiene miedo de morir y que le faltan muchos huevos para apretar el  gatillo....*
> *
> Moraleja: Si todas las mujeres fueran buenas, Dios tendría una,*
> *       y si se pudiera confiar en todas, el diablo no tendría cuernos.*




.........................................................................


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 16, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> No se trata de ese "Jumbo", es el nombre de una cadena de supermercados.





dukex dijo:


> Oooooohhh Ahora todo adquiere sentido


 La verdad que si tiene sentido, vi Jumbo y pensé de una en el avión, pero no me cuadró lo del refrigerador , no conozco el supermerecado


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 16, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> , no conozco el supermerecado



 es éste Jumbo...


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2011)

Hay una vidrieria en mi barrio que dejo de funcionar, por que quebro... .

Otro chiste re-fome (muy sin gracia).

Una señora de 50 años se asoma a la calle y llama a un policia, le dice joven venga a ver a mi patio , y el le dice:
-¿por que señora?
-Por que el vecino se pasea por su jardin completamente desnudo, y yo soy una viuda respetable.
Entonces el policia entro a la casa y fue al patio de la señora, echo una mirada y dijo:
-Pero señora solo veo la cara del vecino y sus hombros. a lo que replico la señora:
-No ve nada joven?, pero subase a esta escalera de aca, ¡se ve todo!


Plop


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola

*Mira esto* 




*Pásale el puntero del mouse por la cabeza del muchacho en el enlace de abajo…*

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html

Te apuesto a que lo haces mas de una vez,...

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 16, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> *Pásale el puntero del mouse por la cabeza del muchacho en el enlace de abajo…*
> 
> _ http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html_
> 
> ...



Arreglé el link... 


 jajajaja   Ahora, traten de dejar el mouse sobre el *objeto* que está en la pared arriba a la derecha... si es que pueden 

 debe ser un campo magnético de la misma polaridad del mouse....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2011)

Yo casi no veo TV y no se si sale el comercial, yo lo vi en youtube y se me hizo gracioso....


----------



## Daniele (Jul 20, 2011)

Dos tipos van caminando por el bosque cuando encuentran un par de pajaritos muy hermosos sobre la rama de un árbol, y uno le pregunta al otro:
-¿Que pajaritos son?
- Lo ignoro.
-¡Que lindo LOIGNORITOS!

Saludos


----------



## dukex (Jul 20, 2011)

Va una joven caminando por el bosque pensando en que está sóla y que quiere alguien para amar..... de repente, aparece una rana, entonces la joven recuerda la linda historia de la rana que se convierte en principe...

La joven le pregunta a la rana: 
-"Hola rana, si te beso te convertirás en mi principe azul"?

La rana responde:
-"No, mi hermano es el que se convierte con un beso.... YO necesito sexo oral...."


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2011)

De los inventos mas tontos que he visto...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 20, 2011)

con tirarlo contra el suelo y rasparlo un poco alcanza, es mas rapido y mas barato que el coso ese jeje


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> con tirarlo contra el suelo y rasparlo un poco alcanza, es mas rapido y mas barato que el coso ese jeje


 
ademas de LA ESTUPIDA dependencia.
me imagino a mas de un oficinista que debe destruir un cd y como no tiene el cosito ese que esta en la oficina no sabe que hacer :cabezon:


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que esta pinzas pelacables....







sirven igual como tensores para hacer ejercicios con las manos,como estas cosas....






Bastante relajantes la pinzas...


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## asherar (Jul 21, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> De los inventos mas tontos que he visto...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WD2c7DZ9d0&feature=related



Claro, porque la superficie que contiene los datos es la otra !!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> Claro, porque la superficie que contiene los datos es la otra !!!



Pues si...

basta con tomar un cuter, un clip o cualquier cosa y rasgar esa parte y adios..... irrecuperable...
o restregarlo sobre el piso....o un tambo, solvente y un cerillo para destruccion masiva...

 seguramente los del AFI en mi pais (que son tan estupidos) han de haber comprado toda la fabricacion de esas maquinitas  para destruir de uno a uno los discos producto de la pirateria....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 21, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> De los inventos mas tontos que he visto...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WD2c7DZ9d0&feature=related


Y que me dices de este?


----------



## dukex (Jul 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y que me dices de este?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CO1f31q3fQ



 esto me recuerda un chiste de un señor en un avión que pide prestado el baño de las azafatas por que el de los pasajeros está ocupado.  Después de casí luchar con las azafatas para poder entrar al baño se encuentra con que es de tecnología avanzada como éste    el señor hace lo suyo, pone su huevito jejeje... Entoces sin conocer como funciona, empieza a mover las teclas para vaciarlo. Depronto le sale un chorrito de agua jejejej, luego mueve otro y el inodoro le mete un consolador por el OGT  .... el sujeto desesperado empieza a presionar todas las teclas del panel de control, cuando de repente... Bum!! un brazo robotico levanta al sujeto de arriba-abajo una y otra véz-.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 21, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> esto me recuerda un chiste de un señor en un avión que pide prestado el baño de las azafatas por que el de los pasajeros está ocupado. Después de casí luchar con las azafatas para poder entrar al baño se encuentra con que es de tecnología avanzada como éste  el señor hace lo suyo, pone su huevito jejeje... Entoces sin conocer como funciona, empieza a mover las teclas para vaciarlo. Depronto le sale un chorrito de agua jejejej, luego mueve otro y el inodoro le mete un consolador por el OGT  .... el sujeto desesperado empieza a presionar todas las teclas del panel de control, cuando de repente... Bum!! un brazo robotico levanta al sujeto de arriba-abajo una y otra véz-.....


O la variante del tipo que precionó un boton y perdio el conocimiento y cuando despertó se dio cuenta de que estaba en un hospital, pregunto si el avion se habia estrellado y la enfermera le dijo que no, que lo que paso fue que presionó el retirador automatido de tampones y lo que tenia en la cajita que estaba al lado de su cama era su... "Tampon retirado"


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2011)

que hace el pobre guri que nacio y crecio en una familia adinerada que , como poco siempre tuvieron ese inodoro .
el dia que se va de campamento con lso amigos y tiene que Kgar atras de los arboles, en cuclillas, agarrandose de una rama y luego limpiarse con el papel que tenia por ahi  (ni menciono si la urgencia y necsidad no le permite llevar papel y debe rebuscarselas con mas imaginacion.
y al final , no hay boton que apretar asi que se tiene que despedir de su hijito con una mirada y un saludo .

y ni que hablar de si el profesor del grupo les dice que deben hacer en un pocito y taparlo ..... mi dios ""!!!!! eso es interactuar con la kakita !!!!!!!!!

vuelve a su casa traumado el pibe !!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 21, 2011)

Fails.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2011)

buenisimos, en verda uno nota que la juventud tiene una falta de cuidado tremenda, por no decir son medio boludos por querer presumir en general se terminan haciendo moco el coco o lso testiculos, cosas que les seran utiles y necsarias en sus proximos años.
errores, mala suerte, estupidez, cosas que pueden pasar ........pero .

alguien me quiere decir que queria hacer el del minuto  1:40 ........por que esa bengala o salia como salio alejandose de el pero obviamente expulsando los gases y llamas hacia su cabeza ............o el sentido inverso hubiese sido mas tragico.........
¿ que queria hacer ?? ¿ que esperaba?? 
por que le vo cara de asombro , como si esperase que .................. que ??? 
si se puso una bengala en la oreja !!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y que me dices de este?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CO1f31q3fQ





ya vi uno instalado en una casa no se igual o muy parecido, solo vi que se levantaba la tapa y se jalaba solo lo del chorito D) no lo vi...

si se ven perrones en funcionamiento...


----------



## asherar (Jul 21, 2011)

En los fails:
Peor el que se le engancha la pierna en las mordazas. 
Tuvo suerte que pararon el torno a tiempo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

algunos muy fuertes , como el de la patineta que se quebró la mano...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> En los fails:
> Peor el que se le engancha la pierna en las mordazas.
> Tuvo suerte que pararon el torno a tiempo.


 
si estaba el profesor IMPERDONABLE.
si no estaba el profesor no deberian estar usando esa maquina, por lo menos no de la forma tan imprudente en que lo hacian .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 21, 2011)

La verdad es que varios no son precisamente graciosos (aunque el de los carritos de supermercado me mata..... qué gilesssssss jajajaj) pero si se ambientan con música de Benny Hill quedan perfectos para esos programas de "video loco" en donde la gente se cae y hace tonteras..... y todos se ríen en familia.


----------



## dukex (Jul 21, 2011)

EL de la policia estuvo muy bueno, pero el mejor definitivamente el último que va en la camilla con la casa en llamas de fondo..... jajajajaja




asherar dijo:


> En los fails:
> Peor el que se le engancha la pierna en las mordazas.
> Tuvo suerte que pararon el torno a tiempo.



Tuvo muuucha suerte,  he visto un par de accidentes con el torno y esas máquinas no perdonan si te enganchas con ellas.... con la ropa es algo muy común:enfadado:

También cuando dejan la llave pegada de la mordaza y luego la ponen a andar de despistados....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 21, 2011)

Aquí hay otro con fails 









Este otro es de situaciones en donde los protagonistas salen bien librados.... con mucha suerte (seee..... estoy aburrido viendo videos de Youtube...)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer: en estos videos siento dolor ajeno !!! salvo en esa universitaria vestida de azul que ahi senti verguenza,..... que bolulll...

pero hay una duda que se me repite, mas cuando veia al que saltaba del puente  (minuto 1:37) 
acaso creen que por que dan vueltas en el aire no se van a hacer moco contra el suelo al llegar ???, digo por la altura.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 22, 2011)

Hay tantas posibilidades.... qué es lo que les pasa por la cabeza antes de hacerlo?



En la mayoría de los casos.... probablemente nada. Simplemente se dejaron llevar por los impulsos.... quizá un poco de alcohol en las venas, se fumaron quizá que diablos o.... creían que dios los esperaba abajo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 22, 2011)

en el video luck compilation no se puede creer el tarro que tienen algunos, en los accidentes automovilisticos digo

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 22, 2011)

Se ve que a algunos no les llegó el día


----------



## Daniele (Jul 27, 2011)

Un chofer de colectivo (omnibus) venia manejando muy alterado, a toda velocidad, pasando semaforos en rojo, frenando bruscamente y atropellando todo lo que encontraba a su paso. En eso una viejita le hace señas desde la parada para que se detenga y le pregunta:
- Señor, ¿que puedo tomar para ir rapido al cementerio?
- Cianuro vieja de m****


Un tipo va manejando por la ruta cuando le agarraron ganas de c***r, y como no encontraba ninguna estacion de servicio para ir al baño, para al costado de la ruta y se mete en el campo a hacer sus necesidades. Cuando el tipo esta agachado lo mas tranquilo haciando sus cosas, pasa un camion por la ruta y le choca el auto dejandolo todo destruido. El tipo manda un telegrama (todavia no existian los mensajitos de texto) a su esposa diciendo:
-Accidente en ruta. Auto destruido. Me salve ca*ando.


Una monjita va manejando un auto muy pequeño por la ruta cuando el motor se detiene. Pasa un camion y el chofer para a ver que la pasó a la monjita. Descubre que el auto no tiene combustible. Entonces el camionero busca algun recipiente para pasarle algo de combustible al auto. Lo unico que encuentra es una pelela (recipiente donde hacen pis los bebes cuando estan por dejar los pañales). LLena la pelela y se va, dejando a la monjita hechando el combustible en el auto con la pelela. En eso pasa otro camionero y ve la escena y le dice a la monjita:
- Hermana, esta bien que tenga fe, pero me parece que eso ya es mucho...

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 27, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Un chofer de colectivo (omnibus) venia manejando muy alterado, a toda velocidad, pasando semaforos en rojo, frenando bruscamente y atropellando todo lo que encontraba a su paso. En eso una viejita le hace señas desde la parada para que se detenga y le pregunta:
> - Señor, ¿que puedo tomar para ir rapido al cementerio?
> - Cianuro vieja de m****


Conozco uno similar... 

Un señor detiene el bus y le pregunta al chofer:
-Este bus me lleva al cementerio?
y este le contesta:
-Si se pone enfrente, quizás...


----------



## Daniele (Jul 27, 2011)

Es una variante interesante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2011)

Va un señor al confesionario justo cuando el cura está comiendo. 
Entonces el señor dice: 
He pecado 
Y el cura responde: 
No, e pollo. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Estaba un sacerdote celebrando una misa y dice: 
¡Alabad, hermanos! 
Y contesta una señora: 
Y a planchad también, que dejé mucha ropa. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Un hombre llega a una Iglesia y le pregunta al padre: 
¿Usted aparta las mujeres de la mala vida? 
Y el padre le dice: 
Si, hijo. 
Y el hombre le responde: 
¡Entonces apárteme dos para el sábado! 

******************************* 


En la clase de Biología la maestra pregunta: 
Pepito, nómbrame un mamífero que no posea dientes. 
¡Mi abuelo! 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Dos locos están en un manicomio y le dice uno al otro: 
Mira, si tú me traes cien tablas y mil puntillas te hago un barco. 
Y el otro le contesta: 
Y si tú me traes a tu hermana, yo te hago la tripulación. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Un tipo va pasando por enfrente de un manicomio y oye a los locos 
que gritan: 
¡Ocho, ocho, ocho, ocho! 
El tipo se pregunta por qué los locos gritan tanto "ocho"; entonces 
se suben a la pared del manicomio y cuando asoma la cabeza, le pegan una pedrada en la frente y empiezan los locos a decir: 
¡Nueve, nueve, nueve, 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Un hombre entra a toda carrera a un hospital y pregunta en la 
entrada: 
¿Dónde está mi amigo? Es al que atropelló el tren. 
Está en las habitaciones 50, 51 y 52. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

El capitán del Titanic está en su camarote revisando los mapas 
cuando llega un marinero muy nervioso y le dice: 
Mi capitán, tengo dos noticias, una buena y otra mala. 
¿Cuál es la mala? -- pregunta el capitán 
Que nos vamos a estrellar contra un iceberg. 
¿Y la buena? 
¡Nos van a dar nueve Oscars! 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 
A ver, cuénteme su versión de los hechos - dice el juez: 
Verá, estaba yo en la cocina con el cuchillo de cortar jamón. En eso 
entra mi mujer, tropieza, cae sobre el cuchillo y se lo clava en el pecho. 
Ya - dice el juez--, siga. 
Pues así, hasta siete veces. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Era un ladrón que estaba robando en una casa, pero con tan mala 
suerte que llegaron los dueños y lo vieron. Entonces el ladrón dijo: 
Como ya me vieron, los voy a tener que matar. Pero antes quiero 
saber sus nombres. 
Le pregunta a la muchacha su nombre y ella dice: 
Isabel 
A ti no te puedo matar, porque así se llama mi mamá. 
Luego le pregunta al muchacho y él le dice: 
Me llamo Juan , pero mis amigos me dicen Isabel. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Un señor llega a un abasto y pide: 
¿Me da un pote de veneno para matar cucarachas? 
El vendedor le pregunta: 
¿Para llevar? 
Noooooooo, ¡Si quieres te traigo las cucarachas! 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

Estaban dos ciegos en un parque y uno dice: 
¡Ojalá lloviera! 
A lo que contesta el otro: 
¡Ojalá yo viera también! 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' 

¿Te regañó mucho ayer tu mujer por quedarte un rato más a jugar 
cartas? 
No, no. Total estos cuatro dientes me los tenía que sacar.


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2011)

DOSME ... hoy estamos desatados ... !


----------



## Electronec (Jul 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un hombre llega a una Iglesia y le pregunta al padre:
> ¿Usted aparta las mujeres de la mala vida?
> Y el padre le dice:
> Si, hijo.
> ...



.......................................................................


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 29, 2011)

solo para los de argentina:

*Sustitución del rubro 59*

*Con esto de que no hay mas rubro 59 surgen nuevos clasificados, el ingenio popular no descansa.* 



Armamos tu canchita de futbol, travesaños, pelotas y pitos: x $100 x $200 jugás en los 2 equipos

-Perforaciones Roberto.

-Si estás triste porque se te opacó la platería, Yesica y Yamila te la
lustran!!! Mucha franela!.

-Profesor de matemáticas / brasileño: 25x8?

-Paseo gansos, baño gallinas, acomodo topos, hamaco
monos. La mejor: calidad y experiencia.

-Angustiado??? No te tragues TODO... Nosotras lo hacemos por vos!!!

-"Cervezas" para tu fiesta? Tenemos rubias, negras, rojas. La mejor tirada a
domicilio.

-Veterinaria Servicial. Guardia 24 hs. Revivo la nutria. Alquiler de gatos.
Te espero en "4 Patas".

-Experta en artículos regionales especialmente en porongos y bombillas de
cuero.

-Actriz a domicilio, por 50$ te interpreto a Toti Passman en la conferencia
de Maradona después de clasificar al mundial!.

-Vendo libro de Pigna, "Los anales de la historia".

-GAROTA BRASILERA. Ex funcionaria de Lula, te explica como es el PT.

-Gomería "La Turca". Abierta las 24hs del día. También cambios de aceite. Consulte.

-Te cansaste?, Pega la vuelta que te atendemos por atrás.

-Te duele la cabeza?, te entregamos un ANALgésico Romina y Andrea enfermeras

-Hago trabajos manuales en cañerías bajas. No uso guantes.

-Tenés el medio campo flojo nosotras te prestamos volantes: Benítez, Lamela, Ganso, Soplán, y arriba Telechea.

-En esta noche tan fría, yo te ofrezco mi estufa, no tiene pilas ni cables, pero igualmente se enchufa.

-Agencia de publicidad. Hacemos que "penetre tu producto".

-No soy carnicera barata pero entrego la nalga a $20.-

-Desdentada total, superior e inferior busca instrumental para rascarse las encías.

-Organizo cumpleaños tristes, "sin globito" TE 5555 xxxxxx

-"Recojo cosas viejas a domicilio. Rocco 15-5555-xxxxx

-Astrónoma a domicilio. Te hago ver las estrellas, prepará el catalejo.

-Romina y Deborah. Enfermera a domicilio. Descuentos por OSDE y por ONGA



saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2011)

me mataste .....estos ultimso buenisimos 




Una señora muy pero muy histerica entra a un negocio con sus dos niños. Desde que entra・la mujer no paraba de gritarles, retarlos, insultarlos y  con una cachetada de vez en cuando....

Entonces en un momento se le acerca un vendedor a ella y amablemente le dice:

- "｡Buenos dias señora, bienvenida a nuestra tienda!  Tiene usted dos hermosos niños, son gemelos??"

La señora deja un momento de gritar y por un instante mira seriamente al vendedor...  y con una cara de orto terrible le responde: 

- " Por supuesto que no son gemelos, pedazo de pelotudo !!!! El mayor tiene 9 años y el otro tiene 7. De donde carajo sacaste que pueden ser gemelos, idiota? vos sos ciego, te falla el cerebro o sos pelotudo nomas?"

Y el vendedor con una sonrisa y muy tranquilo le responde:  

 - "No señora, no soy ciego, no me falla el cerebro ni tampoco soy pelotudo... es que simplemente no puedo creer que a Usted se la hayan co...ido dos veces..."


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 29, 2011)

Una mujer va a una farmacia y habla con el farmaceutico:

Mujer: Quiero que me venda una botella de arsenico.!! :enfadado:
Farmaceutico: Pero señora, para que quiere eso? 
Mujer: Para envenenar a mi marido!! :enfadado:
Farmaceutico: No señora, con mas razon me niego a venderselo..! 

En eso la señora saca de su cartera una foto de su marido haciendo el amor con la esposa del farmaceutico...

Farmaceutico: A bueno, ya que me trae el recipe como no...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2011)

Muy buenos che . . .  por OSDE y por . . .


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Esta Será La Nueva Oración para rezar en  Mexico: *

Santa Pascuala, que no me alcance una bala.   
Santa Antonieta, que no me quiten mi camioneta.   
Santo Angel Adolfo, líbrame del Cártel del golfo.   
San Macario, que no me persiga un sicario.
San Andrés, líbrame de un secuestro express.  
San Abulón, líbrame de un levantón.
Santa Enriqueta, líbrame de los “zetas”.   
San Timoteo, que no me toque un tiroteo  
San Federico que no me rompan el hocico
y 
Santa Librada, que no me caiga una granada y me cargue la chi...#"@.

¡Amén!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 29, 2011)

amen             .


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS: vos sos Cordobés, no me cabe duda, ese humor solo lo tienen los cordobeces, muy bueno. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2011)

Naaaaa , nací en el Hospital Británico che , pero soy capaz de sentarme a tomar mate y tertuliar en cualquier rancho che nero 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2011)

y no hay algún rezo para los ladrones de pizas ???
asi es ,dos tipos en moto me afanaron mis tres pizas y todo por salir a caminar un poco y no pagarle al muchachito que trae las pizas siempre frias,,,,,ni no fuera por mi cintura me me sacan mi comida


----------



## Uro (Ago 4, 2011)

Chico, muy buena la sátira. Nosotros hemos pasado por idénticas circunstancias. Qué barbaridad. Hago votos por la seguridad de los Mexicanos. Un saludo.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

Cuando trabajaba en el supermercado el reponedor(mercaderista, quien repone los productos en las estanterias o gondolas) del azucar tuvo que ir al medico, por el exceso de glucosa .
Chistes fomes (sin gracia), pero hechos por mi XD.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 4, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Cuando trabajaba en el supermercado el reponedor(mercaderista, quien repone los productos en las estanterias o gondolas) del azucar tuvo que ir al medico, por el exceso de glucosa .
> Chistes fomes (sin gracia), pero hechos por mi XD.








¿Está demas decir que es una broma?​


----------



## johncaro12 (Ago 4, 2011)

que ingenioso XD


----------



## Imzas (Ago 5, 2011)

sip se ahorro pizarron para escribir 


Rat, perdon por mi chiste malo .


...

Una amiga muy querida se vio en apuros economicos  y tuvo que empezar a vender su cuerpo, comenzo por un pulmon, un riñon etc.

ya se, mejor me arrojo yo misma el tomate.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 5, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> que ingenioso XD




Yo lo ubiera echo en basic 

3 lineas


----------



## Electronec (Ago 5, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Una amiga muy querida se vio en apuros economicos  y tuvo que empezar a vender su cuerpo, comenzo por un pulmon, un riñon etc.
> 
> ya se, mejor me arrojo yo misma el tomate.



Era carnicera........jeje


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 5, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Una amiga muy querida se vio en apuros economicos  y tuvo que empezar a vender su cuerpo, comenzo por un pulmon, un riñon etc.


 ese si fue bueno, estás mejorando


----------



## Xander (Ago 5, 2011)

Al menos los tuyos, jasmina, serán mejores que los míos...

...soy tan fome que ni pescaron mis chistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_______________

aquí va un intento...


*Había un negro tan negro!!...que sus padres le llamaban "el negro"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2011)

*APAGANDO EL FUEGO...*​ 


*Chucho el bombero llega a la casa y le dice a su mujer:*

*-"En el cuartel tenemos un sistema excelente,*
*Con la primera campana nos ponemos los equipos**.*
*Con la segunda campana nos tiramos por el tubo.*
*Con la tercera campana nos subimos a la autobomba y salimos.*


*A partir de hoy cuando yo grite:*
*"Campana 1" te desnudas**...*
*"Campana 2" te vas a la cama...*
*"Campana 3" hacemos el amor toda la noche".*

*Al día siguiente, Chucho llega a su casa, grita "Campana 1" y la mujer se desnuda.*
*Luego grita "Campana 2", y la mujer se echa en la cama.*

*Y finalmente grita "Campana 3" y comienzan a hacer el amor.*
*Al cabo de un rato la mujer grita:*

*-"¡CAMPANA 4!"*

*Entonces Chucho sorprendido le dice:*
*-"¿Qué es "CAMPANA 4"?"*

*La mujer dice:*

*-"¡Desenrolla más manguera, que estás lejísimo del fuego !!!  *


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 5, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Una amiga muy querida se vio en apuros economicos y tuvo que empezar a vender su cuerpo, comenzo por un pulmon, un riñon etc.


Que cruel, pero bueno  mejorando...


Xander dijo:


> *Había un negro tan negro!!...que sus padres le llamaban "el negro"*


¬¬'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2011)

*Un negro muere y va al cielo , al recibir sus alas pregunta, ¿ahora soy un ángel? no seas estúpido negro.... Ahora reencarnaste en murcielago !!! *


----------



## lubeck (Ago 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Un negro muere y va al cielo , al recibir sus alas pregunta, ¿ahora soy un ángel? no seas estúpido negro.... Ahora reencarnaste en murcielago !!! *



Muy bueno....


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

...

Una amiga muy querida se vio en apuros economicos y tuvo que empezar a vender su cuerpo, comenzo por un pulmon, un riñon etc.


Me hace acordar del siguiente chiste: un presidiario la pide permiso al jefe de la prision para donar un riñon. Le dan el permiso.
Al tiempo pide permiso para donar el higado. Le dan el permiso.
Al tiempo pide permiso para donar los ojos. Le dan el permiso.
Al tiempo pide permiso para donar el corazon. Le dan el permiso.
Al tiempo pide permiso para donar los pulmones. Le dan el permiso.
Al tiempo pide permiso para donar el cerebro. Le niegan el permiso argumentando que se estaba fugando de a poco...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2011)

Leru leru


----------



## Daniele (Ago 9, 2011)

Un tipo pone un cartel que dice: Se enseña a adivinar el futuro
Llega una mujer muy atractiva y le dice que no le cree que se pueda adivinar el futuro. El tipo insiste en que le puede enseñar y tienen la siguiente charla.

- No creo que se pueda adivinar el futuro.
- Se puede y yo te puedo enseñar.
- ¿Como? A ver, demostramelo.
- Pasá para el dormitorio, sacate toda la ropa y acostate en la cama.
- Me parece que voz me queres c***r.
- Viste, ya estas adivinando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

adivinando Je jes


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2011)

Un tipo que va a casa de un adivino y llama a su puerta:

-Din-Don....

-¿Quien es?....

-Pues vaya mier** de adivino...:enfadado:


----------



## asherar (Ago 9, 2011)

Esto se puede llegar a considerar off topic porque realmente no es chiste: 

http://muyargentino.com/curupi/


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2011)

no es chiste pero tampoco es verdad.............. no vamos a andar fomentando el turismo de las señoras europeas con mentiras, no ???


frase del enlace que pusiste alejandro 
_"reina con el poder de su sensualidad"_ 

el que lo dibujo seguro le tenia envidia............o el que escribio el texto fue el curupi....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2011)

Por casualidad... No te habrás estado castigando en el canal Volver con la Coca Sarli en Embrujada ?

La Coca y su encuentro con el Pombero:


----------



## lubeck (Ago 9, 2011)

Valgame Dios!!!!

Que barbaridad que indecencias ...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 9, 2011)

Cuánta discriminación!!


Por qué las indígenas no están operadas también? :enfadado:


----------



## Uro (Ago 9, 2011)

Hasta dónde puede llegar nuestra imaginación!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2011)

Esa es mitología Guaraní , más del Paraguay que de aquí  , el nuestro va con dos vueltas al cuello estilo bufanda


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2011)

aca es mas pequeño y se llama trauco, menos mal que solo ataca a las virgenes  :s.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 12, 2011)

Se parece a mí!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2011)

ya veo a todas las viejas y feas del pueblo corriendolo y gritando :

veni que soy virrrggenn....veniii !!!!!!!



por la pinta de los dibujos ese no le hace asco a nada.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por la pinta de los dibujos ese no le hace asco a nada.







El es un ser sensible que sólo se fija en la belleza interior....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 12, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> sólo se fija en la belleza interior....


a que te refieres exactamente con "interior"...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 12, 2011)

A que primero contempla su alma, y después se embelesa ante sus encantos.... qué más....!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> a que te refieres exactamente con "interior"...


 
y que usa para mirar "alli adentro " ?????


----------



## Electronec (Ago 13, 2011)

Dos amigas que hace mucho tiempe que no se veían:

................Bueno hablando de todo un poco, y tu marido en que trabaja ?

Pues es tocólogo. Y el tuyo ?

El mio, meteorólogo...........

Joe que suerte tienen algunas.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y que usa para mirar "alli adentro " ?????




 que sera que sera, es un ser supranatural con un tercer ojo simbolico sobre su frente que puede ver el conjunto de pensamientos y motivaciones de una persona.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> tercer ojo





Jazminia dijo:


> simbolico


Y pensar que en mi tribu esas 2 palabras pudieran prestarse a malas interpretaciones...


----------



## Uro (Ago 13, 2011)

Si, algo groseronas.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 13, 2011)

:s, pense que no los Ratoncitos no tenian un lenguaje codificado tan elaborado .


----------



## dukex (Ago 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> :s, pense que no los Ratoncitos no tenian un lenguaje codificado tan elaborado .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> :s, pense que no los Ratoncitos no tenian un lenguaje codificado tan elaborado .


Te sorprenderías... Sin embargo los coyotes tienen un lenguaje no solo codificado sino que mucho mas complejo y extenso, que raya en lo increible y quien tiene la experiencia de leerlo por lo general puede entrar en panico....


----------



## Electronec (Ago 14, 2011)

El único que posée un lenguaje codificado, cifrado, encriptado, oculto, de los mas misteriosos gerogríficos y demas escrituras, es:

:cabezon:.........Ops.......creo que me confundí de tema.....

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 14, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Te sorprenderías... Sin embargo los coyotes tienen un lenguaje no solo codificado sino que mucho mas complejo y extenso, que *raya* en lo increible y quien tiene la experiencia de leerlo por lo general puede entrar en panico....


pasas a creer...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 14, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> El único que posée un lenguaje codificado, cifrado, encriptado, oculto, de los mas misteriosos gerogríficos y demas escrituras, es:
> 
> :cabezon:.........Ops.......creo que me confundí de tema.....
> 
> Saludos.



Sip ese es..... el Santo Innombrable en este tema XD.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2011)

Evidencia del calentamiento global.

​


----------



## Imzas (Ago 14, 2011)

me hiciste reir dentro de mi llanto, me decepcione de una persona que conoci aca, bueno ese es el chiste, fui muy credula :'(.


----------



## malto (Ago 14, 2011)

Si le mostrara eso a mi abue..me c...a a palos.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 14, 2011)

respecto al calentamiento global, parece que quieres miran esos trajes de baño estan mas caldeados


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2011)

No... No .... No... la evidencia mas clara es esta


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> respecto al calentamiento global, parece que quieres miran esos trajes de baño estan mas caldeados





Aaaaaay pero noooooo....



Nunca!


Es material didáctico proporcionado por Fogo. Veámoslo desde el punto de vista científico-educativo.


Amén.


----------



## Uro (Ago 14, 2011)

Chico, me quitaste la idea. Esta imágen es de mi colección.

Ver el archivo adjunto 58436


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

hhaaaaaa..........quiero renacer ..........para estar en la proxima generacion


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

El objetivo de los fabricantes de prendas es poner la menor cantidad posible de prendas y cobrar la mayor cantidad posible de dinero, je je, flor de idea...

Perdon: quise decir la menor cantidad de tela...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Si, nii hablar lo que sale la ropita de bebe (guagua), es pequeñisima y cara :s.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Un tipo se va al hotel con su amante y cuando entra se encuentra con el auto del suegro:- A viejo picaron, mira donde te vengo a ancontar. Decide hacerle una broma y le roba la radio del auto.
Cuando sale del hotel se va para la casa del suegro y lo encuentra bastante enojado.
-¿Que le pasa suegro, tubo un mal dia?
- Es que le preste el auto a TU MUJER para ir hasta la iglesia y le robaron la radio...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2011)

. . . amen . . . .


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Una mujer va a la iglesia a confesarse, se acerca al confesionario y se pone a decir sus pecados. Mientras tanto, adentro del confesionario estaba el cura escondido casi borracho tomando vino barato. El dialogo es el siguiente:
- Padre, he pecado, me he acostado con Juan...Padre, no siente olor a borracho por aca?
- No hija, no siento olor a borracho...Dios te perdona hija tu pecado...
- Padre, he pecado, me he acostado con Pedro...Padre, no siente olor a borracho por aca?
- No hija, no siento olor a borracho...Dios te perdona hija tu pecado...
- Padre, he pecado, me he acostado con Carlos...Padre, no siente olor a borracho por aca?
- No hija, no siento olor a borracho...Dios te perdona hija tu pecado...
- Padre, he pecado, me he acostado con Alan...Padre, no siente olor a borracho por aca?
- No hija, no siento olor a borracho...Pero yo hace rato que siento olor a puta y no digo nada...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Un tipo se va al hotel con su amante y cuando entra se encuentra con el auto del suegro:- A viejo picaron, mira donde te vengo a ancontar. Decide hacerle una broma y le roba la radio del auto.
> Cuando sale del hotel se va para la casa del suegro y lo encuentra bastante enojado.
> -¿Que le pasa suegro, tubo un mal dia?
> - Es que le preste el auto a TU MUJER para ir hasta la iglesia y le robaron la radio...


  Jaja!, ese estuvo bueno, fino y efectivo. El tipo se creia lo mas y le hicieron la jugada a él. XD


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

un perro y un pato nacen el mismo dia.
luego de un año, cual tiene mas edad ?????
la respuesta esta en blanco abajo, hay que marcar con el mouse 

el pato , por que tiene un año .........y pico .....................................


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> un perro y un pato nacen el mismo dia.
> luego de un año, cual tiene mas edad ?????
> la respuesta esta en blanco abajo, hay que marcar con el mouse
> 
> el pato , por que tiene un año .........y pico .....................................


 
Jua juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Muy bueno, es de salon


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

_*Uno muy malo:*_

Esto es un pez que se encuentra a otro pez, y le dice;

Bli, Blo, Blu, Bla.

El otro pez:

Bli, Blo, Blu, Bla.????? ...........Contesta;

Bli,blo,blu,bla, blu, blable, blablón!!!


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> _*Uno muy malo:*_
> 
> Esto es un pez que se encuentra a otro pez, y le dice;
> 
> ...


 

??????????????????? La verdad no entiendo nada...


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> ??????????????????? La verdad no entiendo nada...



.....la última frase tienes que decirla muy rápido....

Ya dije que era muy malo...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Chiste interactivo:*_
_Para que el chiste tenga gracia al leerlo, uno debe cerrarse la nariz al leer la frase escrita en *rojo*, si no, no tiene gracia, menos que el de los dos peces ..je..je.
_ 
Esto es un explorador que va por la selva africana abríendose paso entre la maleza con su sable de acero de un metro..........Fiu......Fiu......fiusssss......(sonido del sable cortando la maleza )

En uno de los sablazos del explorador se escucha un ruido extraño      

Despacito, sigiloso aparta con las manos la poca maleza que quedaba ante él, y perplejo ve ante sus ojos un elefante que exclama...!!!!!!!.....???????

Tu eres tonto o ¿Qué?

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 16, 2011)

Va caminado una mujer por el parque y un borracho le dice:

  Tienes un cuerpo groseramente PORNO..!


  Sensualmente PORNO..!


  Espectacularmente PORNO..!

  ¿Y sabes por qué?
*
¡¡ PORNO HACER EJERCICIO..!!*


jajaj ufff malo malo

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

*El "catador" de pollos*

Un borracho, casi cayéndose, entra a un restaurante y se sienta en una
butaca a la barra. Pide un vino y comienza a tomar.
A todo esto, entra al restaurante un hombre, bien vestido, se sienta a
una mesa, llama al mozo y pide un pollo con papas fritas y aclara:
_*- Mozo, el pollo tiene que ser criado en Rosario. Mire que otro no me gusta.-*_
El borracho que estaba en la barra, para la oreja.
Vuelve el mozo y le sirve el pollo con papas frita. Antes de
retirarse, el hombre le dice: _*- Espere mozo.- *_Entonces toma el pollo por
las patas, le mete del dedo en el cu_o, lo huele y dice: _*- Este pollo no*_
_*es de Rosario. ste pollo fue criado en la granja Los Mirasoles de Entre Ríos. Le digo más: La granja esta en la calle Cristóbal Colón 1135. Así que, mozo retire esto y tráigame, por favor un pollo de Rosario.-*_
El mozo, asombrado, pide disculpas y retira lo que había traído. El borracho, que había escuchado todo,no podía creer nada. Se refregaba los ojos, se pellizcaba. Tomaba más vino y estaba como loco. Vuelve el mozo, con otro pollo.
El parroquiano, realiza la misma operación: toma el pollo por las
patas, lo levanta, le mete el dedo en el cu_o, lo huele y le dice:
_*- Mozo, este pollo no es de Rosario; es de la Pcia. de La Pampa; de la granja La Gran Húmeda que esta en la calle 25 de Mayo 5210.*_
_*Por favor mozo retire esto. Voy a tomarlo como un mal entendido y*_
_*esta vez tráigame un pollo de Rosario, por favor.-*_
El borracho, entendía menos que antes; se golpeaba la cabeza, daba
vueltas a la silla, se pellizcaba. Estaba reloco y tomaba más vino.
Volvió el mozo, sirvió el pollo. El hombre realizó la misma prueba y dijo:
_*- Ahora sí. Este sí es un pollo de Rosario y es de los mejores; de la*_
_*granja Los Esteros que esta en la calle San Juan 2152.-*_
Y se dispuso a comer.
El borracho se cayó de la butaca. Se pegaba la cabeza contra la barra
y siguió tomando vino.
Cuando este señor terminó de comer, llamó al mozo y le pidió la cuenta.
Entonces el borracho como pudo, se paró, chocando contra las mesas se
fue hasta la puerta y se paró en el marco de la misma, impidiendo la
salida.
Cuando llegó este hombre, el borracho le dijo: _*- Perdóneme señor, pero*_
_*escuché lo que le pidió al mozo y vi lo que hizo con los pollos que le*_
_*sirvieron y quiero pedirle un favor.- *_
El hombre, muy servicial, le dijo:
_*- Pero como no. ¿En qué puedo ayudarlo?.-*_
Y el borracho le preguntó:
_*- ¿Me puede ayudar que no recuerdo donde vivo? y decirme de dónde soy , que me perdí...??? - *_


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Ago 18, 2011)

una joven estaba por entrar al convento entonces sus amigos deciden hacerle una fiesta de despedida pero la joven era timida asi que tenia que ser de disfrases, ella se disfrazo como mujer de la calle, durante el jolgorio aparece un tipo disfrasado de diablo y comenzaron a bailar, comer y conversar hasta que se la llevo al jardin y todo se conjugo: la luna llena, las flores un poco de vino...y el tipo le hizo el amor, despues del acto la joven le dice al tipo " sabes yo no soy una mujer de la calle estoy postulando para monja y mañana me voy al convento, el tipo le responde "yo tambien te tengo que decir algo, yo no estoy disfrazado sino que soy el diablo", impresionada le dice "que haremos hemos pecado"..el diablo le dice pide perdon a tu Dios pues....ella se arrodilla y dice "Dios perdoname por estos dos actos de lujuria que he hecho..." a lo cual el diablo le dice "oye, espera, solo fue uno no mas.." a lo cual la joven responde "que ya te vas a ir diablo maricon..."

de salon...saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2011)

Se tarda 7 segundos para que la comida pase de la boca al estómago.

El pelo humano puede aguantar 3 kilos de peso.

La longitud del pene es tres veces la medida del pulgar.

El fémur es tan duro como el cemento.

Utilizamos 300 músculos para mantener el equilibrio cuando estamos de pie.

La mujer ha leído este texto entero.

El hombre aún se está mirando el pulgar.


----------



## dukex (Ago 21, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Se tarda 7 segundos para que la comida pase de la boca al estómago.
> 
> El pelo humano puede aguantar 3 kilos de peso.
> 
> ...




siiiii jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Se tarda 7 segundos para que la comida pase de la boca al estómago.
> 
> El pelo humano puede aguantar 3 kilos de peso.
> 
> ...


 
 hay un error . . . a mi me da 5


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

cortito el dedo ????????????????????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2011)

pst . . . era el meñique !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 21, 2011)

De la mano o el pie?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2011)

Entre dos negros estaban violando a un payaso , entonces el payaso les dice :¡ Despacito que la sonrisa es pintada che !


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 21, 2011)

Creo que la imagen habla por si sola


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 21, 2011)




----------



## Imzas (Ago 22, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Se tarda 7 segundos para que la comida pase de la boca al estómago.
> 
> El pelo humano puede aguantar 3 kilos de peso.
> 
> ...



mmm si, lo lei entero y ni gracia :s .


----------



## Daniele (Ago 23, 2011)

El pulgar ¿con la uña larga o cortada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

http://aarm68.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/humor-contrasena-cambiar.jpg?w=614&h=674


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Ago 23, 2011)

Cuantos ELECTRÓNICOS se necesitan para cambiar un bombillo???


Ninguno, porque ese es trabajo de electricistas!!!!!


----------



## dukex (Ago 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://aarm68.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/humor-contrasena-cambiar.jpg?w=614&h=674



muy bueno,. . . ....


----------



## johncaro12 (Ago 24, 2011)

*Unos narcos llegan a un rancho arrastrando a un tipo. Adentro, hay un Negro de 1,98m y 140 kg mezcla de Yanqui con Africano, limpiándose las uñas con un cuchillo cebollero.

- Oye Negro, el jefe pidió que te cul**s a este tipo, para que aprenda a no hacerse el machito con nuestra banda

- Déjenlo ahí en un rincón, más tarde me lo como .

Cuando los narcos se van el tipo dice:

- Por favor Señor, no me haga eso, si usted me coje, mi vida se termina, tenga piedad por el amor de Dios.

- Cállate el hocico mar***n y quédate quieto ahí

Al rato vuelven los narcos con otro pobre tipo.

- Negro, el jefe pidió que a éste, le cortes las dos manos y le perfores los ojos, para que aprenda a no tocar el dinero de la venta.

- Déjalo ahí que dentro de un rato me encargo.

Una hora después traen otro tipo.

- Negro a este le cortas los huevos y la lengua para que nunca más se meta con las mujeres del jefe

-Tá güeno déjalo ahí en el rincón con los otros.

Finalmente traen a otro.

- Mira "Negro", a este lo cortas en pedacitos y mandas cada pedacito a la familia!

En ese momento, el primer tipo le dice al Negro, en voz baja:

-Señor Don Negro, por favor no se vaya a confundir: ¡¡Al que se va a cul**r es a mi ¿OK? *


----------



## dukex (Ago 24, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> *
> 
> -Señor Don Negro, por favor no se vaya a confundir: ¡¡Al que se va a  cul**r es a mi ¿OK?
> 
> *



JAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## zxeth (Ago 24, 2011)

Noo no vieron esto, no se si causa gracia o te dan ganas de matarlos


----------



## Uro (Ago 24, 2011)

Zxeth dijo:
			
		

> Noo no vieron esto, no se si causa gracia o te dan ganas de matarlos





¡Imbécil!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 24, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ



JAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
 JAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
 JAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
 JAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
 JAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2011)

el del colectivo a mi me parece fake, que queres que te diga


----------



## darth_vader (Ago 25, 2011)

Alguienmepuededecirdondeencuentrolabarraespaciadoraenestacomputadorademierda???????


----------



## lubeck (Ago 25, 2011)

es la barra mas grande del teclado....


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 25, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el del colectivo a mi me parece fake, que queres que te diga


yo vi el "como se hizo", fue un estupendo trabajo hecho a computadora, lástima que no recuerdo el nombre del video, es en ingles


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2011)

es un estupendo trabajo si que si, a mi ojo salto enseguida que es un fake, pero no quita que es un muuy buen laburo


----------



## Uro (Ago 26, 2011)

Yo preferíría utilizar el término "falsificación" o "plagio", aunque en internet es utilizado como pretende hacerlo entender el adagio popular: "Le metieron gato por liebre".

El término *colectivo *se malutiliza en Colombia para referirse también a un vehículo de transporte público cuyo boleto es pagado por varias personas, se entiende más a un *taxi* que no tiene ruta definida y que va dejando los pasajeros en su camino. Esta modalidad es considerada una infraccón  de tránsito (como se diría, es una ruta pirata)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2011)

Los Argentinos fuimos los "inventores" del Colectivo , digamos que durante la segunda guerra , no había neumáticos , aceite , poco combustible . . . así que los que iban a trabajar en automovil , llevaban a otros y compartían los gastos , hasta que los galaicos lo vieron como un negocio y comenzaron a circular taxis de uso compartido = Colectivo 

¿ Parece que inventamos lo mismo en diferentes partes del planeta ? 

También aqui nos dicen que somos los inventores del "asado" (barbacoa) y ya de niñito ya pensaba que el hombre de las cavernas había descubierto el fuego y cocinaba animales , entonces ¿ queca hábíamos inventado entonces ?

Habíamos inventado la forma de cortar la carne en cortes definidos y el asado es uno de ellos


----------



## Uro (Ago 26, 2011)

Nosotros reinventamos el lenguaje. A ciertas palabras les damos significados distintos para expresar lo que con las palabras propias no nos atreveríamos a decir. Por eso decimos: "Qué carro tan cuca", por no decir que "me gusta esa chica", en lugar de decir "Qué carro tan vagina"  O como dicen los "ñeritos": "¡Huuuy que burbuja tan chimba!"

Somos ebones, verdad?


---------------
Ñero: habitante de la calle, por lo regular, malvestido que manifiesta cierta repulsión al aseo personal, le gusta la marihuana (lo que no quiere decir que necesariamente sea un adicto). Habla su propia jerga que posee además un acento muy particular.

Algunos le llaman "desechable", "gamín", ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2011)

aqui cuca supongo que es cucaracha . . .


----------



## Uro (Ago 26, 2011)

Acá en Colombia en muchas regiones cuca es un dulce (golosina, bizcocho, parva, mecato) fabricado con harina, azucar, esencias, etc. es de color café y tiene forma de disco. Algo como esto:


----------



## dukex (Ago 26, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Acá en Colombia en muchas regiones cuca es un dulce (golosina, bizcocho, parva, mecato) fabricado con harina, azucar, esencias, etc. es de color café y tiene forma de disco. Algo como esto:



Acá en el valle ésa se llama mantecada, y la "cuca" es negra.  Es deliciosa con natas.


----------



## Uro (Ago 26, 2011)

Al mismo me refiero, Duque, solamente que no encontré en la red algo más parecido. Es precisamente por la exquisitez del manjar que se le asocia con las cosas más apetecibles de la vida.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 26, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Noo no vieron esto, no se si causa gracia o te dan ganas de matarlos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhIQ6Rq9tbc




¿Este primer video es de verdad o son efectos especiales?  

¿Puedo poner chistes? Haya voy 



> ¿Cuál es el colmo de un pirata?
> Que su novia le regale un disco original






> Un hombre lo detienen por robar una tienda de ropa.
> Entonces el policía le dice: Cuando robaba no se acordó de su esposa y sus hijas.
> El ladrón responde:
> - No, es que era tienda de hombres.





> ¿Qué es el amor?
> 
> Estaban en una mesa de tragos un medico, un político y un matemático, los tres discutían”que es el amor…
> 
> ...





> Chistes cortos de informáticos
> 
> - ¿Qué ruido hacen los coches de los informáticos? *ROM, ROM*





> La contraseña del ordenador
> 
> Una  informática estaba ayudando a un hombre a configurar su ordenador y para ello le pregunta que qué contraseña desearía para entrar en su sistema. Con la intención de reirse un rato, este le dice que escriba PE** con mayúsculas.Ella, sin inmutarse ni decir una palabra, introduce la contraseña. De pronto, la chica casi se mata de la risa ante el mensaje del ordenador:- *Contraseña inválida. No es suficientemente larga.*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2011)

Una pareja bañandose y la mujer le dice al novio, hazme cosas malas y él le echó champu en los ojos...

Dos esqueletos q recien salian del cementerio a divertirse. 
Y le dice uno al otro:
Oye porque no llevamos las lapidas.
Y el otro le pregunta: para que?
Porque si nos piden los documentos....


----------



## moises95 (Ago 27, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una pareja bañandose y la mujer le dice al novio, hazme cosas malas y él le echó champu en los ojos...



 le tenia que ver dicho direcamente lo que queria hacer, el novio se ha confundido


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

Cariño, dime algo bonito y delicado.

¡¡¡ Terciopelo !!!

Cariño, dime algo verde.

¡¡¡ Alfalfa !!!

Son muy malos verdad


----------



## Uro (Ago 27, 2011)

Pienso ... desde mi perspectiva,  que a la sección de chistes le hace falta algo. Como por ejemplo, seleccionar semanalmente el mejor chiste y dedicarle una sesión de aplausos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 29, 2011)

Una monja dice: MADRE SUPERIORA, ME HAN VIOLADO!!!
-Hija tomate rápido un vaso de vinagre con limón... 
-MADRE eso me devuelve la virginidad?
-No, pero te quita la cara de felicidad que tienes !!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2011)

hoy pensaba en una imagen que pusieron no se donde que se referia a una piba que vendio su virginidad por una entrada paara ver a ese pibe rubio que no se si canta o que hace y encima tiene cara  de poco machito .
y me reia cuando recordaba el facebook de ese tema, que la piba decia que no se vendio y que le pagaron con una entrada FALSA y algo de dinero.

aca distintas opiniones segun cada uno , y de paso vemos como segun cada quien la opinion es distinta:

*ella:* no se vendio
*el amigo que uso sus servicios:* se regalo
*un contador* : se alquilo
*el padre* : es una p%&$%
*ella de nuevo luego de cobrar:* hizo un negocio
*ella luego de enterarse de que la entrada era falsa:* me violaron !!!! 
*otra amiga:* esta haciendo marketing via web esta zorra
*ella de nuevo:* estoy arrepentida , voy a usar el dinero que gane para comprar una web-cam.
*los amigos del amigo que uso sus servicios:* es una emprendedora, sus amigas deberian seguir el ejemplo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2011)

A mi me pasó algo parecido con una anciana rica , a cambio de una casa y automovil


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Pienso ... desde mi perspectiva,  que a la sección de chistes le hace falta algo. Como por ejemplo, seleccionar semanalmente el mejor chiste y dedicarle una sesión de aplausos.



y el ganador del premio....


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2011)

¿Cómo se llama el compuesto químico que evita el embarazo?
 (marca con el mouse para ver la respuesta) 

Respuesta:NITRATO DE METERLO


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama el compuesto químico que evita el embarazo?
> (marca con el mouse para ver la respuesta)
> 
> Respuesta:NITRATO DE METERLO



¿Y ese elemento donde se consigue?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2011)

hay unmetodo divertido que evita el embarazo, una vez pusieron el video de youtube......
una mina y el tipo con cara de salame, que cantaban contando la historia acercca de un "error" que cometio el muchacho cuando estaba haciendo de las suyas......






 
y no produce frustracion como el producto quimico ese , que no es natural .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hay unmetodo divertido que evita el embarazo, una vez pusieron el video de youtube......
> una mina y el tipo con cara de salame, que cantaban contando la historia acercca de un "error" que cometio el muchacho cuando estaba haciendo de las suyas......
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, de el minuto 2:42 para adelante es un mar de risas ajajajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 31, 2011)

jajajaja muy bueno!!! pero no entiendopor que lo de equivocado  

lo que acota el don en el ascensor se pasa!!

atencion a los dialogos!


----------



## rash (Sep 1, 2011)

Una anciana a su odontólogo
- Vengo a que me saque los dientes...
- Pero señora, si usted no tiene dientes.
- Sí doctor; acabo de tragármelos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajajaja muy bueno!!! pero no entiendopor que lo de equivocado
> 
> lo que acota el don en el ascensor se pasa!!
> 
> ...


 
sopn 10 minutos que no tienen desperdicio.........no se de donde es noticias 4 pero ya me subo a la terraza a mover al antena a ver si agarro ese canal ........


----------



## Daniele (Sep 1, 2011)

Una empresa multinacional está buscando una secretaria ejecutiva, despues de una gran busqueda y seleccion quedan 3 aspirantes al puesto y el director de la compañia le encarga a un psicologo que entreviste a las 3 aspirantes para poder decidir a cual de las 3 tomaria para trabajar. El psicologo vuelve a los 3 dias con un informe y se lo entrega al director. El director lee:
Aspirante Nº1: gran dedicacion al trabajo, facilidad para el aprendizaje y altamente capacitada.
Aspirante Nº2: muy buena predisposicion para resolver problemas, rapidez para ejecutar y excelente para pronosticar problemas financieros futuros.
Aspirante Nº3: muy buen cumplimiento de los objetivos exijidos, gran capacidad de planificacion y excelente negociadora de contratos y negocios.
Al director queda absorto, las 3 aspirantes son muy buenas y no se puede decidir, entonces le pregunta al psicologo: - Digamé ¿ud a cual de las 3 tomaria?
- A la rubia tetona...


----------



## dukex (Sep 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Una empresa multinacional está buscando una secretaria ejecutiva, despues de una gran busqueda y seleccion quedan 3 aspirantes al puesto y el director de la compañia le encarga a un psicologo que entreviste a las 3 aspirantes para poder decidir a cual de las 3 tomaria para trabajar. El psicologo vuelve a los 3 dias con un informe y se lo entrega al director. El director lee:
> Aspirante Nº1: gran dedicacion al trabajo, facilidad para el aprendizaje y altamente capacitada.
> Aspirante Nº2: muy buena predisposicion para resolver problemas, rapidez para ejecutar y excelente para pronosticar problemas financieros futuros.
> Aspirante Nº3: muy buen cumplimiento de los objetivos exijidos, gran capacidad de planificacion y excelente negociadora de contratos y negocios.
> ...



Así fuera la del peor perfil


----------



## Daniele (Sep 1, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Así fuera la del peor perfil


 

Obviamente...

Saludos


----------



## Alva (Sep 1, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> _*Uno muy malo:*_
> 
> Esto es un pez que se encuentra a otro pez, y le dice;
> 
> ...



Hola, y hablando de chistes malos a ver que les parece este
Se encuentran dos amigos y uno le dice al otro:  - ¿ Què te pas que estàs con èsa cara de sufrimiento?
_Es que tengo un dolor en los pies que me està matando.
-Pero, ¿ No fuiste al mèdico?.
- Sì que fui, me recetò unas pastillas y me puse una en cada zapato, pero no me diò ningùn resultado.
-

Y... este otro:

Dicen que un gato negro trae mala suerte.
  ¡ Es verdad ! Y depende de quièn se lo encuentre: UN HUMANO  O...UN RATON

Acà va otro:
                  Don Pedro se estaba muriendo y en sus ùltimos minutos estaba rodeado de sus hijos y su mèdico. 
el hombre le dice a sus hijos:-Josè eres mi hijo mayor . Quiero dejarte los edificios de la zona norte.
-Gracias papà-responde su hijo.
- Juanita, mi hija mujer, te dejo los edificiops de la zona oeste.
 -Gracias papà -dice la hija llorando.
 -Anìbal, mi hijo menor , te dejo los edificios de la zona oeste.
 -Gracias pàpa - responde el hijo.

El mèdico comenta asombrado: No sabìa Don Pedro que ud. poseìa tantas propiedades.

 _No, doctor-explica el hijo mayor-lo que papà tiene es un reparto de soda.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alva dijo:


> Hola, y hablando de chistes malos a ver que les parece este
> Se encuentran dos amigos y uno le dice al otro:  - ¿ Què te pas que estàs con èsa cara de sufrimiento?
> _Es que tengo un dolor en los pies que me està matando.
> -Pero, ¿ No fuiste al mèdico?.
> ...



 No lo pillo, I'm lost


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 1, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> No lo pillo, I'm lost


No le dejó propiedades, le dejó la ruta de distribución de soda/refrescos/bebida carbonatada

Chiste explicado pierde gracia


----------



## moises95 (Sep 1, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Chiste explicado pierde gracia



  

Una señora ve a un mendigo con un letrero que decía así:
"Sordomudo, por favor coopere conmigo".
La señora le dice:
Oiga señor, yo a usted le he visto hablando con la gente, es un mentiroso.
A lo que el mendigo le contesta:
¡Cállese y no me grite que tampoco estoy sordo!

¿Cuál es el colmo de una funeraria?
Que el negocio este muerto. 

¿Que hacer en un ascensor?
1. Hacer ruidos de carro mientras arranca y se detiene.
2. Sonarse la nariz y ofrecer mostrar el contenido a los demás pasajeros.
3. Abra el maletín y diga, hay suficiente aire ahí dentro.  !! 
4. Haga Miau discretamente, y mire la reacción de todos.
5. Apuésteles a los pasajeros a que se puede meter una moneda en la nariz.
6. Cuando el elevador esté en silencio, voltéese a alguien y pregúntele:
¿Es ese tu beeper?
7. Diga "Ping" en cada piso.  
8. Recuéstese contra el panel de botones.
9. Anuncie con voz endemoniada "Necesito otro cuerpo para habitar".
10.Haga ruidos de explosión cuando alguien presione un botón.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 1, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> 1. Hacer ruidos de carro mientras arranca y se detiene.
> 2. Sonarse la nariz y ofrecer mostrar el contenido a los demás pasajeros.
> 3. Abra el maletín y diga, hay suficiente aire ahí dentro.  !!
> 4. Haga Miau discretamente, y mire la reacción de todos.
> ...




Le faltó el título....


----------



## moises95 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Le faltó el título....



Uff como estoy . Ya esta arreglado


----------



## Uro (Sep 1, 2011)

Este man del martillo no pierde ni media.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 1, 2011)

Un borracho entra a la farmacia y grita:
- ¡¡ Deme un condón !!!
La empleada le dice 'sea más decente por favor!
El borracho saca el pito y dice
*- ¿Tiene ropita para este bebé??*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 1, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Una señora ve a un mendigo con un letrero que decía así:
> "Sordomudo, por favor coopere conmigo".
> La señora le dice:
> Oiga señor, yo a usted le he visto hablando con la gente, es un mentiroso.
> ...



lo del ping lo he hecho!!!! y me miraron con cara rara, no se por que


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2011)

falto hacer ruidos de electricidad cuando alguien preciona el boton, yo lo he hecho, es muuuuuy divertido


----------



## dukex (Sep 1, 2011)

¿que hacer en un ascensor?

una vez iba con un amigo en un ascensor y me quería tirar un pedit o "gas mal oliente que sale por el OGT" para echarle la culpa a él por que iban otras personas con nosotros.  Traté de que saliera silenciosamente, uds saben, apretando el OGT lo suficiente como para que saliera algo  pero no tanto como para que no fuera a tronar.... pero, sonó como nunca  y me salió el tiro por la culata 

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 1, 2011)

mira el chistecito de la cordobeza

_



_


----------



## Uro (Sep 2, 2011)

SP dijo:
			
		

> Chiste explicado pierde gracia



Esto me causó gracia. Jajajajaj


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> ¿que hacer en un ascensor?
> 
> una vez iba con un amigo en un ascensor y me quería tirar un pedit o "gas mal oliente que sale por el OGT" para echarle la culpa a él por que iban otras personas con nosotros.  Traté de que saliera silenciosamente, uds saben, apretando el OGT lo suficiente como para que saliera algo  pero no tanto como para que no fuera a tronar.... pero, sonó como nunca  y me salió el tiro por la culata
> 
> saludos



 Tubieron que dar un salto y todo!  



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lo del ping lo he hecho!!!! y me miraron con cara rara, no se por que



 essa es la gracia de hacer eso en los ascensores


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> falto hacer ruidos de electricidad cuando alguien preciona el boton, yo lo he hecho, es muuuuuy divertido



  Tambien que digas, en este maletin hay aire suficiente, con eso pones nervioso a la gente porque les hace pensar en que se quede paraod el ascensor


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Tambien que digas, en este maletin hay aire suficiente, con eso pones nervioso a la gente porque les hace pensar en que se quede paraod el ascensor


Tambien dejar caer una ampolla de vitaminas:





​Y decirle a la multitud que dejaste caer una ampolla de gas venenoso, toser y fingir asfixia... muajajajajajaja​


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tambien dejar caer una ampolla de vitaminas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.  O te riras un pedo silencioso cuando slagas del asensor para cuando entre otro este todo el peste dentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2011)

Una amiga es enfermera y ya lo hemos hecho varias veces.

Como aqui el gobierno distribuye gratuitamente preservativos en los centro de salud , llevamos una bolsita de nylon con 50 de esos  y se nos "rompe" (ya la llevamos preparada) en el medio del ascensor , desparramandolos por el piso

Muajajajaja


----------



## Electronec (Sep 2, 2011)

En un Hospital trabajando, vimos como un farmacéutico del mismo, hechó en el cubo del agua de una mujer de la limpieza, un montón de hielo seco (dióxido de carbono). Este cubo se encontraba dentro de un ascensor sin la limpiadora, el ascensor bajó sin ella...jeje.
Cuando la pobre mujer llamó al ascensor para recuperar su cubo y herramientas y vió al abrirse las puertas del ascensor la cantidad de humo, pegó un grito que se le escuchó por todo el centro.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 2, 2011)

Un prestigiosos cientifico reúne a cientos de eminencias en diversos campos del queahcer de la ciencia.
Toma la palabra y dice:
"Señores y señoritas, acabo de construir una maquina fascinante, aqui esta"- y descubre un monton de chatarra.
"pero hombre eso solo es basura"-arguyó un colega.
" es que este innvento destruye inventos"-dijo el cientifico-" por eso se autodestruyo"...


tan , tan (como el tango)...
Plop


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una amiga es enfermera y ya lo hemos hecho varias veces.
> 
> Como aqui el gobierno distribuye gratuitamente preservativos en los centro de salud , llevamos una bolsita de nylon con 50 de esos  y se nos "rompe" (ya la llevamos preparada) en el medio del ascensor , desparramandolos por el piso
> 
> Muajajajaja



para despues usarlos con la "amiga"????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 3, 2011)

De ahí su nick, Dosmetros, y por eso la bolsa con tan sólo 50...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una amiga es enfermera y ya lo hemos hecho varias veces... [...]


Mmmhhhh.... El sueño del pibe... una enfermera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que rico...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2011)

Tengo otra amiga enfermera , que es hija , nieta y bisnieta de enfermeras . . . es de Montevideo aunque ahora está en España.

La de camilleros , enfermeros y médicos que han pasado por debajo del puente en esa familia siempre le digo , y se ca_a de risa


----------



## Imzas (Sep 3, 2011)

Veo que mi chiste paso desapercibido, bueno parece que gustan mas los chistes con una dosis de picante :s.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo otra amiga enfermera , que es hija , nieta y bisnieta de enfermeras . . . es de Montevideo *aunque ahora está en España.*


Uhhhh.... venías re bien, hasta que la ca_aste con España...  



Jazminia dijo:


> Veo que mi chiste paso desapercibido, bueno parece que gustan mas los chistes *con una dosis de picante* :s.



 *Biennnn!!!* cazaste la onda!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> para despues usarlos con la "amiga"????????


Menos mal que los usan después de la broma...
Si fuera el orden inverso ya sería una de mal gusto


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 3, 2011)

*SABIDURIA DE LA MAMÁ DEL 2011:*
*DERECHO A MORIR DIGNAMENTE* 



*Anoche mi mamá y yo estábamos sentados en la sala hablando de las muchas cosas de la vida. Entre otras, estábamos hablando de la idea de vivir o morir.* 
*Entonces yo le dije:*
*'Mamá, nunca me dejes vivir en estado vegetativo, dependiendo de máquinas y líquidos de una botella, si me ves en ese estado, desenchufa los artefactos que me mantienen vivo, prefiero morir!'.*​

*Entonces, mi mamá se levantó con una cara de admiración... y me desenchufó el televisor, el DVD, el computador, el celular, el Ipod , el XBOX y me botó el pisco, el ron y todas las cervezas!!!* 
*- !CARAJO!**,... !CASI ME MUERO!* 
​


----------



## Uro (Sep 3, 2011)

Aficionado, este chiste si que esta bueno.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Menos mal que los usan después de la broma...
> Si fuera el orden inverso ya sería una de mal gusto



ajajajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Menos mal que los usan después de la broma...
> Si fuera el orden inverso ya sería una de mal gusto


Como siempre yo...

" No lo entendí.  "

Dejen, no me expliquen, que pierde toda la gracia.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Como siempre yo...
> 
> " No lo entendí.  "
> 
> Dejen, no me expliquen, que pierde toda la gracia.


Sigue las flechas azules


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Como siempre yo...
> 
> " No lo entendí.  "
> 
> Dejen, no me expliquen, que pierde toda la gracia.



me estas jodiendo???

a ver, el tipo hace la jodita de desparramar preservativos/condones/forros en un ascensor, preservativos nuevos, con el empaque cerrado.

ahora, si hace ese mismo chiste pero con condones usados.........


----------



## Uro (Sep 3, 2011)

En ese caso..................................


> ... sería una de mal gusto


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....... bueno... igual.... ------------>>>>>>


Tavo dijo:


> Dejen, no me expliquen, que pierde toda la gracia.



Ya entendí... CCCCCHHHHHHHHAAAANNNNN!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo otra amiga enfermera , que es hija , nieta y bisnieta de enfermeras . . . es de Montevideo aunque ahora está en España.




Casi


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

Una chica lleva a su novio a casa y le dice a su padre (típico estirado conservador).

- Papá este chico se quiere casar conmigo.
- ¿Ah si? Toma hijo esta naranja, ven mañana y hablamos.
Al día siguiente va el muchacho y el padre de la chica pregunta:
- ¿Y qué has hecho con la naranja?
Y él dice:
- Me la comí.
- ¿Y las semillas?
- Las sembré.
- ¿Y que hiciste con la cáscara?
- La he tirado.
- *¡¡UN DERROCHÓN, LARGO DE AQUÍ!!*

Al otro día vuelve la hija con otro candidato.
- Papá este chico se quiere casar conmigo.
El padre dice:
- Toma hijo este huevo duro y ven mañana y hablamos.
Al día siguiente va el muchacho y el padre dice:
- ¿Qué hiciste con el huevo?
- Me lo comí.
- Ah, ¿y la cascara?
- La he tirado.
- *¡¡OTRO DERROCHÓN, LARGO DE AQUÍ!!*

Al otro día vuelve la hija con otro joven.
- Papá este chico se quiere casar conmigo.
- Toma hijo este chorizo y ven mañana y hablamos.
Al día siguienete va el muchacho.
- Y joven ¿Qué has hecho con el chorizo que te he dado?
- Me lo he comido.
- Ah, ¿Y con el piolin?
- Me he cosido un botón de mi campera.
- Muy bien, pero ¿Qué hiciste con la piel?
- Me hice un preservativo, me follé a su hija y aquí le traigo la leche para el gatito.

-------------------------  *CUAK!*  -------------------------​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2011)

Pa tirar 50 usados . . .  necesito un par de meses


----------



## Uro (Sep 3, 2011)

UUUUjujujujujujjuju!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2011)

Pero ya con tirar uno o dos usados y 48 nuevos el chiste califica como de mal gusto


----------



## Tavo (Sep 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pa tirar 50 usados . . .  necesito un par de meses


EEeeeee, como???? pensé que lo joda era dos veces por día con la enfermera... JAJAJA!! 
Naaa, eso ya te calificaría como "ninfómano". 


Cacho dijo:


> Pero ya con tirar uno o dos usados y 48 nuevos el chiste califica como de mal gusto


Esta vez si lo entendí..


----------



## Uro (Sep 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> el chiste califica como de mal gusto


Yo diría que califica como de mal aspecto. Lo de mal gusto... que lo diga el gatito.  Jijiji


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2011)

. . .  mejor no lo escribo  . . . .


----------



## Uro (Sep 4, 2011)

Oye, 2, y desde cuando acá tanta discreción? Esta si está buena. Vaya!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . .  mejor no lo escribo  . . . .


Queroso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2011)

re Queroso lo literal


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Bromas
Una buena es estar sentado arriba de un diario abierto en un banco de una plaza y esperar que se siente una persona en el banco. Entonces a intervalos de un par de minutos levantarse y dar vuelta una hoja del diario...

Otra
Subir a un colectivo (bus) con un paquete grande y molestar a todo el mundo por el pasillo hasta llegar a la puerta trasera y bajarse. Luego un amigo con un auto nos lleva mas adelante del colectivo y volvemos a subir...

Otra
Llamar a un numero de telefono cualquiera y preguntar por Pepe.
Al rato volver a llamar y preguntar por Pepe.
Al rato volver a llamar y preguntar por Pepe.
Al rato volver a llamar y preguntar por Pepe.
Al rato volver a llamar y decir: - Hola soy Pepe, alguien prefuntó por mi?

Otro
Ir al cine con un amigo y al salir, si la película fue una porquería, comentar a los gritos que la película es excelente y si fue buena comentar a los gritos que es una porquería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2011)

Mala persona Daniele . . . 

Hace unos dias llamo por teléfono a una empresa de transportes para averiguar sobre el recorrido y horarios , entiéndase bus línea 55.

Atiende una señora y le digo ¿ línea 55 ?

Era equivocado y la señora arrancó para el lado del sexo telefónico    , no no señora linea 55 de colectivos


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Me parece que hay algunas mujeres desesperadas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2011)

No no , me empezó a retar y tomarme el pelo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2011)

anda a saber si ya otros le habran hecho esa broma de hacer como que llaman a una linea de sexo...... la señora ya debe andar con lso ovarios por el piso con esas bromas.

pd: no sabia que habia una linea 55 de sexo telefonico ??

pd2 : hay videos y hasta programas de tv que hacian bromas y burlas por telefono.
yo recuerdo siempre el "del pintor" .pintameeeee .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2011)

Ustéd es el electricista?

Electrificaméééé


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Dosmetros: Seguro que esa mujer queria que la invitaras a salir y como no lo hiciste te empezo a insultar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2011)

Naaaaaaaaaa , era una señora bastante mayor con tono Galaico


----------



## zizou (Sep 5, 2011)

Cuando el astronauta del Apolo Neil Armstrong pisó por primera vez la luna, no sólo dijo su famosa frase, "Un pequeño paso para el hombre, un enorme salto para la humanidad", sino que después hizo varios comentarios, los usuales de comunicación entre él, los otros astronautas y el centro de control. Sin embargo, justo al volver a la cápsula dijo algo enigmático:

Buena suerte, señor Gorsky.

Mucha gente de la NASA pensó que sería un comentario casual acerca de
algún cosmonauta soviético rival. Sin embargo, tras comprobarlo, no se encontró ningun Gorsky en ningún programa espacial, ni ruso ni norteamericano. A lo largo de los años, mucha gente interrogó a Armstrong acerca del significado de su comentario "Buena suerte, señor Gorsky", pero Armstrong se limitaba a sonreír siempre, sin decir nada.

Pero hace algunos años (el 5 de julio de 1995 en Tampa Bay, Florida),
mientras respondía preguntas tras un discurso, un periodista sacó a relucir la famosa pregunta de 26 años de antigüedad. Esta vez por fin respondió. Mr. Gorsky había muerto, por lo que Neil Armstrong sentía que podía dar solución a la pregunta.

Cuando era un niño, estaba jugando al beisbol en el patio trasero con un
amigo. Éste golpeo una bola con fuerza y la hizo aterrizar enfrente de la ventana del dormitorio de sus vecinos. Éstos eran el señor y la señora Gorsky.

Cuando Neil se inclinaba a recoger la pelota, oyó a la señora Gorsky gritándole al señor Gorsky:

¡¿Sexo oral?! ¡¿Quieres sexo oral?! ¡Tendrás sexo oral cuando el chico
del vecino se pasee por la luna! 

Es una historia verdadera.

jajajjajajajajajaa


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaaaaaaaaa , era una señora bastante mayor con tono Galaico


 

Con tono galaico...jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2011)

Daniele dijo:
			
		

> *La estupides humana no tiene límite.*


Sin ánimos de que suene mal... Justito justito, estupidez se escribe con Z.

Vaya ironía


----------



## Uro (Sep 5, 2011)

Vaya estupidez!


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Auch, ya lo arreglo


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 6, 2011)

Que les parece este TEST????? me lo enviaron por email hace un buen tiempo espero no sea de mal gusto para ustedes debido a que se repite muchas veces la palabra maricón y todas sus variantes pero creo que no se puede expresar de otra forma jajajaja.

*"AML" (Asociación de Machos Latinos)*
*INFORMA:**

CONSIDERANDO:
*A causa del evidente* "amariconamiento estandarizado" *de la sociedad en  la que vivimos hoy en día, la aparición de vocablos como* "**metrosexuales" *u* "homogays",  *términos que no hacen otra cosa que desdibujar los límites entre el * "buen macho" *y el *"maricón generalizado"*, los cada vez más tolerados ¡y  consumidos! tratamientos de belleza masculina, el aparente e inminente  triunfo de los cuerpos* "lampiños"*, de las* "barrigas planas" *y los *"cutis  no-grasos"…**

RESOLVEMOS
*Por todo esto y mucho más, *"AML"* ha desarrollado el test que
en este momento tiene  usted delante, un material de incalculable
valor que debe estar siempre en el bolsillo de cualquier*
MACHO  *que  se precie y de cualquier *NENA* que suspire por nosotros los varones  de  exportación y que nos servirá para dar claridad y orden a una sociedad que nos aísla y discrimina. 
*TEST*​*REGALOS QUE PREFIERE RECIBIR**
a. Una botella de ron, aguardiente o whisky.......... (MUY MACHO)
b. Cualquier artículo o aparato electrónico............. (MACHO)
c. Una prenda de vestir................................................ (RARITO)
d. Dulces, bombones, etc............................................. (OJO CON ESTE)
e. Flores y/o perfumes.................................................. (MARICÓN)
**USO DE CREMAS Y** BRONCEADORES**
a. No usa........................................................................ (MACHOTE)
b. Usa sólo un poco en verano.................................. (AMANERADO)
c. Usa bastante en verano........................................... (MARIQUITA)
d. Usa abundante todo el año................................... (RE-CONTRA MECO)  
**TRATAMIENTO DE LAS MASCOTAS*
*a. Patea al perro y lo alimenta con desperdicios……....................... (VARÓN)* *
b. Su perro vive adentro, come alimento especial y lo acaricia..... (DELICADITO)
c. Tiene gato, vive  adentro, lo acaricia y duerme con el................. ( MARICON)
**TRATAMIENTO DE LAS PLANTAS*
*a. Se alimenta con algunas de ellas.......................................... (RAMBO)* *
b. Tiene algunas plantas afuera y no las riega...................... (MEDIO MACHO)
c. Cuida las  plantas y los arbolitos........................................... (FLORIPONDIO)
d. Riega, poda y habla con plantas y flores de su jardín......(MARICÓN)
**USO DEL ESPEJO*
*a. No usa....................................................................................... (VIKINGO)* *
b. Lo usa solo para  peinarse..................................................... (COQUETO)
c. Se mira el cutis y observa sus músculos............................. (GAY)
d. Igual que el GAY, pero además se mira las nalgas.......... (LOCA)
e. Se mira con diferentes pelucas, vestidos y atuendos........(CHIVA LOCA)
**PEINADO*
*a. No  se peina....................................... (CAVERNARIO)* *
b. Se peina después de ducharse..... (HOMBRECITO)
c. Se peina varias veces por día........ (MARIQUITA)
d. Usa gel, fijadores y secadores....... (HOMOGAY METROSEXUAL)
e. Peina a otros y aconseja..................  (MARICONAZO!!!)
**LIMPIEZA DOMICILIARIA*
*a. Barre sólo cuando siente el crujir de sedimentos bajo sus zapatos....(VARON)* *
b. Barre cuando ve mugre.............................................................................. (DEJA MUCHAS DUDAS)
c. Limpia con agua y  detergente.................................................................. (MARICÓN)
d. Limpia con agua, detergente y aromatizante........................................ (MARIPOSA)
**DEPORTES  PREFERIDOS*
*a. Futbol, básquet, Futbol Americano, beisbol, boxeo, formula 1.(MACHO DE PELO EN PECHO)* *
b. Tenis, Golf, Atletismo, Natación, ...................................................(BIEN, PERO HAY QUE VIGILARLO)
c. Aeróbicos, Spinning, Voleibol, Bádminton..................................(LOCA DESATADA)
d. Lo mismo que el "C", pero con licra...............................................(MARICONAZO)
**COMIDAS PREFERIDAS*
*a. Cerdo, estofados, frituras, grandes animales asados, guisos picantes..(TARZÁN)* *
b. Pescado y ensalada para no engordar.........................................................(LE PICA)
c. Sándwiches integrales, consomés................................................................(MARICON)
d. Aves acompañadas con vegetales al vapor................................................(NENA ARREBATADA)
**BEBIDAS PREFERIDAS*
*a. Puro, cerveza, ron, tequila, punta..............................(VARÓN)* *
b. Whisky con hielo.........................................................(FINO)
c. Refrescos light y limonadas........................................(SE LE MOJA LA CANOA)
d. Jugos de frutas y licores muy dulces sin alcohol...(MARIPOSÓN IRREDIMIBLE)
**ASEO PERSONAL*
*a. Se ducha cada dos semanas en 5 minutos y se cambia de calzones.......(LEGIONARIO)* *
b. Se baña rápido con champú pero sin tocarse el culo............(VARÓN)
c. Se baña durante más de 30 minutos con jabón líquido........(MARICA)
d. Se baña con sales y espuma en la bañera................................(LOCA DESAFORADA!!!)
**CERVEZA*
*a. Helada y en grandes cantidades..........(SUPER MACHO)* *
b. Sólo una para el calor............................(MEDIO  MARICÓN)
c Con limón (michelada)...........................(MARICÓN)
d. Sin alcohol..............................................(SUPER MARICÓN)
e. Sin alcohol, con hielo y limón.............(SUPER MENESTRA AGUADA)
**CUANDO VA AL MALL*
*a. A mirar  nenas.........................................................(SUPER BUITRE, MACHO, CAZADOR)* *
b. A mirar nenas y comprar ropa............................(OJO CON ESTE MAN)
c. A ver ropa de nenas...............................................(ROSCA VOLTEADA)
d. A probarse y comprar la ropa de las nenas.......(SIN PALABRAS...) 
MENSAJES DE CORREO ELECTRONICO
a. Envia fotos de mujeres desnudas..........................................(MACHO)
b. Envia saludos y ciertas cadenas ............................................(DUDOSO)
c. Envia powerpoints con flores y cositas.................................(HUUUUUUYYYY)
d. No reenvia este mensaje..........................................................(SUPER HIPER MARICONAZO) 

Sigamos preservando la especie. *

*Asóciese

*Saludos.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2011)

*TRATAMIENTO DE LAS PLANTAS*
*a. Se alimenta con algunas de ellas.......................................... (RAMBO)*

JAjjaajjajaajjaja


----------



## Uro (Sep 6, 2011)

CONCURSOS QUE VE POR TV
a. Reinados de belleza.......................................... (MARICONSÍSIMO)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2011)

*Cir culitos...*



_*Dos amigos estaban fumándose un cigarro de *_

_*marihuana cuando fueron detenidos por la policía*_.

En el juicio, el Juez estaba de buen humor y les dijo:
- Parecen buenas personas; les quiero dar una oportunidad, en vez de ir a la cárcel, ustedes tienen que demostrar a las personas *el terrible daño que hacen* las drogas y convencerlas de que las dejen. - Deberán regresar a mi tribunal en una semana porque quiero saber a cuántas personas convencieron. A la semana siguiente, los dos amigos regresaron al tribunal y el Juez le preguntó al primero: - Cómo te fue? Excelente Su Honorabilísimo, convencí a 17 personas que dejen las drogas para siempre!! - Bien! Cuéntame, cómo los convenciste?Use un diagrama Su Honorabilidad, dibujé estos 2 círculos:

*O **o* 

y les dije que el primer círculo es el cerebro antes de usar drogas y el segundo después de usarlas.


- Muy bien! Aplaudió el Juez; y volteándose al amigo le pregunto: Y a ti, cómo te fue?

Su Merced; convencí a 284 personas !!!

- El Juez casi se cae de su silla, 284 PERSONAS? Cómo lo lograste?

También use diagramas, les dibuje 2 círculos:

*o **O*
y apuntando al primer círculo les dije: Este es tu culito antes de entrar a la cárcel...y este otro cuando sales...


----------



## Uro (Sep 6, 2011)

No sé bien, pero me da la impresión de que ya lo había leido.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 7, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> No sé bien, pero me da la impresión de que ya lo había leido.



+ 1.............................

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 7, 2011)

si, yo tambien lo lei, "pero el publico se renueva"


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> *TRATAMIENTO DE LAS MASCOTAS*
> *a. Patea al perro y lo alimenta con desperdicios……....................... (VARÓN)*



Si eso es ser Varón o Macho... entonces prefiero ser no tan macho...

Quiero a mi perra más que a mi familia, y jamás la patearía ni le daría de comer lo que a mi me sobra: come lo que yo como (le guardo siempre) y la cuido como un ser humano.
*La traje de la calle, siempre me obedeció y me fue fiel.* ¿Por qué no haría lo mismo yo con ella?

Es lo único, el resto todo ok.

Saludos.
PS: Y si era una broma y agarré pa' cualquier lado, sepan disculpar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

Mi perra fué un regalo de un matrimonio amigo , ellos tienen el cazal , en realidad no se corresponde conmigo . . . yo mido dos metros y ella 25 cms aunque ya es adulta.





*Hablando de amor* . . .  el veterinario me prohibió la zoofilia


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Hablando de amor* . . .  el veterinario me prohibió la zoofilia


Gran pregunta para saber si es imposible lo de ustedes: ¿Le prohibió la zoofilia a ella también?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

No , ella tiene un novio hermoso , todo color fuego , me contaban sus dueños que le llevaron una perrita en celo y el tipo la miraba con desprecio.

Ta enamorado !


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Si eso es ser Varón o Macho... entonces prefiero ser no tan macho...
> 
> Quiero a mi perra más que a mi familia, y jamás la patearía ni le daría de comer lo que a mi me sobra: come lo que yo como (le guardo siempre) y la cuido como un ser humano.
> *La traje de la calle, siempre me obedeció y me fue fiel.* ¿Por qué no haría lo mismo yo con ella?
> ...



Claro que es una broma *Tavo*, no creo que nadie se lo tome a pecho si nos hacemos el test en algo caemos por ejemplo yo en ese mismo que citas: tengo un gato, vive dentro y lo acaricio de vez en cuando (ya sabemos como son los gatos) pero no duermo con él para eso la tengo a mi esposa jajaja. Los derechos de los animales ante todo porque son seres vivos que nos alegran la vida (aunque a veces no jejejeje si no pregúntales a mis muebles) y así seguramente muchos tendrán costumbres que coincidan con esos adjetivos pero no por eso tendremos esas mismas inclinaciones.

Saludos.....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Claro que es una broma *Tavo*, no creo que nadie se lo tome a pecho si nos hacemos el test en algo caemos por ejemplo yo en ese mismo que citas: tengo un gato, vive dentro y lo acaricio de vez en cuando (ya sabemos como son los gatos) pero no duermo con él para eso la tengo a mi esposa jajaja. Los derechos de los animales ante todo porque son seres vivos que nos alegran la vida (aunque a veces no jejejeje si no pregúntales a mis muebles) y así seguramente muchos tendrán costumbres que coincidan con esos adjetivos pero no por eso tendremos esas mismas inclinaciones.
> 
> Saludos.....



 Too bien... 

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2011)

*"AML"* *TEST*

*REGALOS QUE PREFIERE RECIBIR**
*No me han regalado ninguna botella de ron por que tomo poquísimo, debido a mis medicamentos, me gustaría un buen delineador que no se corra por que el que uso es mala calidad y luego termino con los ojos como golpeados. Una cirugía de rostro y cuerpo XD.

*USO DE CREMAS Y** BRONCEADORES**
**No tengo dinero, pero preferiria usar bloqueador por los rayos UV cancerigenos. *No tengo casi cremas, ya que no tengo trabajo, quizás una exfoliante (especie de crema cif de limpieza que lija el rostro para sacar impurezas) que uso poco por mi cara no es muy grasa y me dicen que tengo bonito cutis.

*TRATAMIENTO DE LAS MASCOTAS*
no tengo animales para evitar por que no me gusta aandar limpiando sus desperdicios, tampoco me gusta patearlos, pobrecitos, me gustan los gatos pero solo acariciarlos un poco y no me gusta que esten dentro de la casa, por las pulgas y demases,

*TRATAMIENTO DE LAS PLANTAS*
Y si me gustan plantas y flores pero no tengo ninguna :S.  

*USO DEL ESPEJO*
*lo miro pero solo por mi inseguridad, frecuentemente para ver si he desmejorado, tengo que mirarme oara autoafirmarme.*

*PEINADO*
a veces olvido peinarme (muy frecuentemente), 

*LIMPIEZA DOMICILIARIA*
barro el hogar pero no se por que, queda mugre en casa y luego mi hermana que es maniática de la limpieza viene de visita solo a supervisarme y regañarme (retarme). 


*COMIDAS PREFERIDAS*
*Se que debo hacer dieta pero la olvido fácilmente, a veces me da un ataque de adelgazamiento y me poco a comer poco y sano y mucho agua –poco pan, pero luego me invitan algo hiper calórico y mi dieta se va a a las pailas ( se me olvida)*

*BEBIDAS PREFERIDAS*
*Gaseosas, néctar de fruta, odio lo Light por el sabor, pero prefiero hacer jugo de fruta en casa, con la licuadora, y endulzarlo con miel, pues el azucar y el aspartamo son nocivas para la salud.*

*CERVEZA* 
Cerveza poca y helada por que tiene mal sabor si esta tibia :s.

*
**ASEO PERSONAL*
Paso rapidito por la ducha por que el agua esta heladisima, luego me lavo el cabello aparte, con agua tibia. 

*DEPORTES PREFERIDOS* 
Mis deportes preferidos...mmm... no tengo ninguno, caminar a pie debido a mi cesantía (sin trabajo estable), andar en bicicleta pero solo si vivo en lugares planos... ap, bueno me gusta bailar musica ritimica cuando estoy sola en casa, un dj mendez, un pitbull, etc. hacer un poco de ejercicio en casa para bajar mi panza pero se me olvida hacerlo frecuentemente.... el vicio del foro de electronica sera?

*CUANDO VA AL MALL*
Voy al mall a ver nenas, nenes y ver la  ropa (preferentemente ofertas por que estoy corta de presupuesto).

*MENSAJES DE CORREO ELECTRONICO**
*Envio correos con fines laborales, o de contacto, pero prefiero hablar con las personas cara a cara si es posible. No me gusta reenviar cadenas por que la mayoria de las veces son fraudes , no son verdad y solo esparcen rumores infundados, que atemorizan y no edifican a las personas.


MI resultado es:
Según este test soy hiper mega hermafrodi-hetero-homo-camiona-bisex-marimacho-loca-femenina-masculina...etc. 
No CREO QUE ME ACEPTEN PERO VIVO HAPPY ASI .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , ella tiene un novio hermoso , todo color fuego , me contaban sus dueños que le llevaron una perrita en celo y el tipo la miraba con desprecio.
> 
> Ta enamorado !


Que hermoso tu caso DosMe, encontrar situacions que parecen humanas en los animales, mas humanos ue nosotros.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> *DEPORTES PREFERIDOS*
> Mis deportes preferidos...mmm... no tengo ninguno, *caminar a pie* debido a mi cesantía (sin trabajo estable), andar en bicicleta pero solo si vivo en lugares planos... ap, bueno me gusta bailar musica ritimica cuando estoy sola en casa, un dj mendez, un pitbull, etc. hacer un poco de ejercicio en casa para bajar mi panza pero se me olvida hacerlo frecuentemente.... el vicio del foro de electronica sera?


 a mi me gusta caminar con las manos, pero no lo hago a menudo 

PD: Es broma


----------



## dukex (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> MI resultado es:
> Según este test soy hiper mega hermafrodi-hetero-homo-camiona-bisex-marimacho-loca-femenina-masculina...etc.



  éso está muy bien, por lo menos no caés en los estereotipos 

A mi me encantan las plantas y las flores, sobre todo los frutales.

Los animales me gustan pero soy alérgico al pelo de algunos de ellos 

Nunca voy al mall, eso es para mujeres


----------



## Tavo (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> MI resultado es:
> Según este test soy hiper mega hermafrodi-hetero-homo-camiona-bisex-marimacho-loca-femenina-masculina...etc.
> No CREO QUE ME ACEPTEN PERO VIVO HAPPY ASI .


Eso justifica todo lo anterior. No te sientas perseguid@, si así sos feliz no hay nada que hacer... 

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2011)

era solo una humorada mas, para contribuir al hilo, se quien soy y que me gusta, hice una mezcla de cosas solo para decir que el test es muy chistoso como broma pero en la realidad hay gente que no es asi y sin embargo tiene cosas en comun con ellos .



dukex dijo:


> éso está muy bien, por lo menos no caés en los estereotipos
> 
> A mi me encantan las plantas y las flores, sobre todo los frutales.
> 
> ...


Que bien, se ven re-lindos los arboles frutales floridos, como los ciruelos, con sus flores lilas .


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ........hice una mezcla de cosas solo para decir que el test es muy chistoso  como broma pero en la realidad hay gente que no es asi y sin embargo  tiene cosas en comun con ellos .



Eso mismo digo yo como broma es muy bueno pero de ahí a tomarlo en serio caemos todos jajajajaja.



sp_27 dijo:


> a mi me gusta caminar con las manos, pero no lo hago a menudo





Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> a mi me gusta caminar con las manos, pero no lo hago a menudo
> 
> PD: Es broma



quizas debio decir esto= me gusta caminar descalsa , o sea en patas o a pie sin calzado y/o zapatillas/botas/chanqleta o chinela ,tambien llamadas sandalias 
salud2s
pd:
   nunca me sale caminar con las manos,siempre me cai enseguida,,de cubito dorsal


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quizas debio decir esto= me gusta caminar descalsa , o sea en patas o a pie sin calzado y/o zapatillas/botas/chanqleta o chinela ,tambien llamadas sandalias
> salud2s
> pd:
> nunca me sale caminar con las manos,siempre me cai enseguida,,de cubito dorsal


 
eso si : 
con las patas limpias....... no sea cosa que se parezcan a un amigo que tenia que le decian : el HUNO:

por donde el pasaba no crecia mas el pasto


----------



## Uro (Sep 10, 2011)

Hace algún tiempo que no aporto un nuevo chiste porque me la he pesado criticando y riéndome de los chistes que aparecen en este foro.

Fuera pues pereza y aquí les va uno chiste que me llegó al correo electrónico de un amigo español. Transcribo:

 INVENTOS....

EL HOMBRE descubrió el VIDRIO e inventó la BOTELLA.

LA MUJER tomó el VIDRIO e inventó el ESPEJO .

El HOMBRE descubrió la BARAJA y ahí mismo inventó el JUEGO.

LA MUJER agarro la BARAJA e inventó la BRUJERÍA.

EL HOMBRE descubrió la PALABRA e inventó la CONVERSACIÓN.

LA MUJER transformó la CONVERSACIÓN y ahí mismo inventó el CHISME.

El HOMBRE descubrió el DINERO e inventó el COMERCIO.

LA MUJER descubrió el COMERCIO e inventó el CRÉDITO.

El HOMBRE descubrió las TRANSACCIONES y creó las TARJETAS DE CREDITO.

La MUJER descubrió las TARJETAS DE CREDITO y nos JODIMOS

El HOMBRE descubrió el TRABAJO e inventó el SALARIO.

LA MUJER descubrió el SALARIO y nos jodieron otra vez

EL HOMBRE descubrió a LA MUJER e inventó el SEXO.

LA MUJER descubrió El SEXO e inventó el MATRIMONIO y ahí se cagó todo

DESPUÉS DE ESTO EL HOMBRE SE HIZO EL GUEVON 
Y NO VOLVIÓ A INVENTAR NI MIERDA


----------



## Electronec (Sep 10, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> ...........
> 
> LA MUJER descubrió el SALARIO y nos jodieron otra vez
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA !!!!!!   Que bueno  Uro....bueniiiisimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Sep 10, 2011)

Mis chistes son buenísimos cuando no estoy hablando en broma.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 10, 2011)

Jejeje...ya te digo.

Me hicistes recordar uno en esa línea: (perdón si se contó antes)

*LA CREACION:*

Dios creó nuestro mundo en 7 Dias.

El Lunes creó la Tierra.
El Martes creó la Luz y el Aire.
El Míercoles creó los Mares.
El Jueves creó la Fáuna y la Flora.
El Viernes creó al Hombre.
El Sábado creó a la Mujer.
Y el Domingo no descansó ni Dios.


----------



## slater pacheco (Sep 10, 2011)

Porque es bueno0o ponerle los cuernos a nuestras mujeres??
porque un animal sin cuernos es un animal indefenso0o hahaha  saludo0oss!!....


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2011)

Me temo un chiste un tanto machista, ya que el hombre sale bien parado y... naaa, es un chiste y hay que reirse:
jajajaja jejejeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2011)

Buen vídeo Hammer.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 13, 2011)

Excelente video Hammer.....

Aquí va otro chiste..... espero les guste jejeje

Un monarca europeo, un presidente latinoamericano y un jeque árabe  disfrutaban sendos martinis en un bar cercano al edificio de la ONU, en  Nueva York.
Dice el rey europeo: "Tengo cuatro hijos.
Uno más y podré tener una quinteta de basquetbol".
"Yo -dice el presidente latinoamericano- tengo ocho hijos.
Uno más y podré tener una novena de beisbol".
"Pues yo -dice el jeque árabe- tengo 17 esposas.
Una más y podré tener un campo de golf".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2011)

Como no se lo que es un chiste subido de tono... continuaré republicando unos cistes que me llegan al correo de parte de un amigo español.

Va el segundo. 

TODO EL MUNDO SE PREGUNTA:

¿POR QUÉ LOS TERRORISTAS SON DE MEDIO ORIENTE, Y NO DE OTRAS PARTES DEL MUNDO, ESTÁN SIEMPRE DISPUESTOS A SUICIDARSE POR SUS CONVICCIONES?

BIEN,  ANALICEMOS
LO SIGUIENTE:

1- NO EXISTEN LAS PUTAS.
2- TIENEN PROHIBIDO TOMAR BEBIDAS ALCOHÓLICAS
3- ESTÁN PROHIBIDOS LOS BARES
4- PROHIBIDA LA TELEVISIÓN
5- PROHIBIDO INTERNET
6- PROHIBIDOS LOS DEPORTES, ESTADIOS, FIESTAS, ETC.
7- PROHIBIDO TOCAR BOCINA
8- PROHIBIDO COMER CARNE DE CERDO
9- ARENA POR TODOS LADOS Y NI SIQUIERA UN CUATRICICLO PARA DIVERTIRSE.
10- ¿ALGUNA VEZ TRATASTE DE PESCAR EN UN OASIS?
13- SÁBANAS EN VEZ DE ROPA.
14- COMER SOLAMENTE CON LA MANO DERECHA PORQUE CON LA IZQUIERDA TE
LIMPIÁS EL TRASERO (COMO SI LA VIDA NO FUERA SUFICIENTEMENTE COMPLICADA)
15- GRITOS DE AGONÍA DE TU VECINO QUE ESTÁ ENFERMO Y NO HAY UN MÉDICO PARA ATENDERLO.
16- NO SE PUEDEN AFEITAR.
17- NO SE PUEDEN DUCHAR.
18- TIENEN PROHIBIDA LA MÚSICA EXTRANJERA.
19- TIENEN PROHIBIDA LA RADIO.
20- LAS PARRILLADAS SON DE CARNE DE BURRO COCINADA SOBRE BOSTA DE CAMELLO...
21- LAS MUJERES TIENEN QUE USAR VESTIDOS QUE PARECEN BOLSAS, Y VELOS TODO EL TIEMPO.
22- NO VEN UNA TETA ...  ¡¡¡NI POR CASUALIDAD!!!
23- A TU ESPOSA TE LA ELIGE OTRO.. .
24- TU ESPOSA SE MANTIENE TAN TAPADA QUE LUEGO DE SEIS MESES TE DAS CUENTA QUE TIENE BARBA...

Y DE PRONTO ALGUIEN TE DICE, EN FORMA POR DEMÁS CONVINCENTE, QUE CUANDO TE MUERAS IRÁS AL PARAÍSO Y TENDRÁS TODO LO QUE SOÑASTE Y NO TUVISTE EN LA TIERRA...

AHORA , DE VERDAD.... PERO DE VERDAD ..
DECIDME:

¿¿¿NO TE COLGARÍAS UNA BOMBA EN LAS PELOTAS ???


----------



## Daniele (Sep 13, 2011)

URO  muy bueno JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2011)

Buenísimo!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Che, pero... ¿Todas esas "convicciones" son de verdad o es solo chiste? 

Si llegase a ser verdad... _*ESTÁN RE LOCOS!!!*_


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Uro* es un excelente análisis que con el tono sarcático con que se presenta hace reir a cualquiera.... espero sigas publicando más chistes porque están muy buenos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2011)

Jajajaja URO


----------



## Daniele (Sep 13, 2011)

El nivel va subiendo, excelente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2011)

Un hombre visita a un amigo en el hospital.
- José ¿Qué te paso que estas tan golpeado?
- ¡Me golpearon!
- ¿Por qué?
- ¡Porque tosí!
- ¿Porque tosiste?
- Sí, tosí *dentro de un closet-ropero-placard* !!!
=================================================== 
Un hombre de unos 65 años le pregunta al entrenador en el gimnasio:
-¿Que máquina debo usar para impresionar a una chica de 30?
El entrenador lo mira y dice...
-Le recomiendo el *cajero automático*.... 
=================================================== 
Un señor manda su ropa interior a la lavandería y pone una nota: 
- 'Usar más jabón en los bóxer"... 
Cuando recoge su ropa encuentra una nota que decía: 
- "Usar más papel en el cu_o"...
=================================================== 
-Dr. no puedo controlar el deseo de hacer el amor.
-Es que usted es NINFOMANA.
-Dr., anótemelo en un papelito porque en el barrio me dicen pu_a !!!
=================================================== 
¡Esta es la mejor carta de la década, breve, concisa y directa! 
Querida Suegra:
Por favor no trates de decirme cómo educar a mis hijos.
Yo estoy casado con una de los suyos y créeme, *hay mucho que reclamar* también!
Sinceramente, 
Tu Yerno
==================================================== 
Recientemente, estaba sentado en Mc Donalds y de repente sentí la impetuosa necesidad de pedorrearme. 
La música estaba realmente muy alta por lo que, decidí programar mi pedorreada al ritmo de la música. Luego de 2 canciones, ya me sentía mucho mejor así que, procedí a terminar mi café. Me dí cuenta que, toda la gente a mi alrededor se me quedaba viendo...fue cuando recordé que, estaba *escuchando mi ipod*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ===================================================
> Un hombre de unos 65 años le pregunta al entrenador en el gimnasio:
> -¿Que máquina debo usar para impresionar a una chica de 30?
> El entrenador lo mira y dice...
> ...


*  EL MEJOR!!! *


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ====================================================
> Recientemente, estaba sentado en Mc Donalds y de repente sentí la impetuosa necesidad de pedorrearme.
> La música estaba realmente muy alta por lo que, decidí programar mi pedorreada al ritmo de la música. Luego de 2 canciones, ya me sentía mucho mejor así que, procedí a terminar mi café. Me dí cuenta que, toda la gente a mi alrededor se me quedaba viendo...fue cuando recordé que, estaba *escuchando mi ipod*!!!!!!!!!





Esta me mato jajaja... me imagino la pedorreada al ritmo del bajo, o del bombo, jajaja....


----------



## Uro (Sep 20, 2011)

Estimado Dosmetros, el alemán nos hace malas jugadas.


----------



## Daniele (Sep 21, 2011)

Un hombre llega a un pueblo en el que no conoce a nadie. Como quería cortarse el pelo le pregunta a un parroquiano donde hay una peluquería. El hombre responde: en el pueblo hay 2 peluquerías, una en frente de la otra en la avenida principal. El tipo va a la avenida principal y encuentra las dos peluquerías. Entra a una de ellas y ve al peluquero todo desalineado, con el pelo largo y despeinado y la barba mal afeitada. Cruza la avenida, va a la otra peluquería y encuentra al peluquero muy bien arreglado, con el pelo bien corto y peinado y la barba bien afeitada.

¿Con quién decide cortarse el pelo?


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 21, 2011)

con el greñudo, porque ambos se cortan el pelo mutuamente, y si el otro peluquero esta bien arreglado significa que el greñudo corta bien, y el otro mal...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> con el greñudo, porque ambos se cortan el pelo mutuamente, y si el otro peluquero esta bien arreglado significa que el greñudo corta bien, y el otro mal...


 

Pst 

Una vez voy a un peluquero nuevo , lo saludo , me siento y como era verano le digo "romana corta" , el ñato me mira y me dice que era estilista y que entonces él iba a decidir que corte me quedaba mejor , le dije amablemente que el dueño de la cabeza era yo y que quería solamente ESE corte , empezó a histeriquear como con Síndrome de Malco , y terminó con mi . . . buenas tardes


----------



## Tavo (Sep 21, 2011)

Cuando era chico mis viejos llamaban a un peluquero que iba a domicilio, o sea, te cortaba ahí en tu casa.
El tipo este siempre cortaba con navaja, nunca con tijera, y me acuerdo que yo le tenía terror, tal era el caso que siempre me escondía debajo de mi cama para que no me corte...


----------



## elbausa (Sep 21, 2011)

Un indio llega a un burdel y le abre una dama... 
-Q se te ofrece joven? 
-Indio querer mujer!!! 
-Pero tienes experiencia? 
-Indio no tener...
-Bueno ve a la selva, busca un arbol con un huequito y practica un mes y vienes...
El indio se fue y asi lo hizo. 
Al mes volvio al burdel con una tabla bajo el brazo, y dice:
-Indio ya tener experiencia!! 
La dama le trae una bella mujer y suben a la habitacion...
La puta le pregunto como se ponia y el indio le dijo:
-Tu poner en 4 patas como perrito:O
Ella se pone y el indio le pega este tablazo en la nalga durisimo! 
Y élla grita...!!! 
-Que te pasa indio maricon porque me pegas?>:O 
-Es que indio asegurarse que no tener hormigas el huequito!!!X_X=D Jajajajaj


----------



## Tavo (Sep 21, 2011)

Jajaja!

Y hablando de indios, acá va otro:

*Una india y un indio en una carpa:*
- India tener frío.
- Indio tener poncho.
- India tener más frío!
- Indio tener más poncho!
- India tener agujerito!!
- Ahh, por ahí entrar frío!


----------



## Uro (Sep 21, 2011)

En mi pueblo había una peluquería que por lo famosa creció hasta albergar sitio en las dos plantas que conformaban la construcción. Pero lo curioso del negocio era el aviso: *CORTE DE PELO ARRIBA Y ABAJO*

 ................


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> En mi pueblo había una peluquería que por lo famosa creció hasta albergar sitio en las dos plantas que conformaban la construcción. Pero lo curioso del negocio era el aviso: *CORTE DE PELO ARRIBA Y ABAJO*
> 
> ................


.........................................................................................

leo uno ...y el otro :



Tavo dijo:


> Cuando era chico mis viejos llamaban a un peluquero que iba a domicilio, o sea, te cortaba ahí en tu casa.
> El tipo este siempre cortaba con navaja, nunca con tijera, y me acuerdo que yo le tenía terror, tal era el caso que siempre me escondía debajo de mi cama para que no me corte...


 
y pienso que harias tavo si ese peluquero que solo corta con navaja va a tu casa a cortar el pelo de arriba..........y tambien el de abajo !!!!!!!!!
ahi no te escondes en la cama:
vas al puerto y te tomas el primer barco (y yo tambien haria lo mismo )


----------



## Tavo (Sep 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y pienso que harias tavo si ese peluquero que solo corta con navaja va a tu casa a cortar el pelo de arriba..........y tambien el de abajo !!!!!!!!!
> ahi no te escondes en la cama:
> vas al puerto y te tomas el primer barco (y yo tambien haria lo mismo )



    

  ............................. 

Buenísimo!!! Seguro que haría eso!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

*Al entrar a la cabina de Primera Clase de un Boeing 777 en su vuelo inaugural, **el pasajero es recibido por una bella azafata que le ofrece una copa de champagne Moet & Chandon extra Brut: *


*“Cual es su nombre señorita, si no es indiscreción?” *


*“Mercedes señor,” responde ella. *

*“Humm, lindo nombre. ¿Alguna relación con Mercedes Benz..?”, pregunta él con un guiño.*

*“Si señor, el mismo precio…. " *


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 22, 2011)

lo importante es ser buen comerciante...!

un  hombre le propone mantener sexo a una mujer por un millón de $ 

la mujer duda pero acepta...!

al momento del encuentro ..el hombre muy acelerado comete su propósito, la mujer ya convencida y encariñada por el monto le pide que se relaje....!

y el hombre contesta, vos te podrías relajar? si estas estafando a alguien en un 1.000.000 de pesos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2011)

por eso la gente con experiencia cobra por adelantado .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

Un negro ostentoso le ofrece tener sexo a una mujer a cambio de su celular , la mujer observa bien todo y acepta y le pone voluntad ! 

Cuando todo termina , ella reclama el celular , y él le dice , anotá . . .  1545_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2011)

En un pueblo se está construyendo una carretera. Un pueblerino se sentaba largas horas a ver como se realizaba la obra cuando se topó con el ingeniero.
-Hola, soy George Frank Steven, el ingeniero que hizo los estudios y encargado de la obra y la maquinaria.
-Hola, yo soy Federico Díaz, soy del pueblo vecino.
-Veo que nunca habías visto cómo se hace una carretera moderna. Dime, ¿Cómo hacen las carreteras en tu pueblo? pregunta el ingeniero
-Bueno, en mi pueblo cuando queremos hacer una carretera de un pueblo a otro, soltamos un burro viejo y el animal escoge el camino más corto y más seguro y por ese camino hacemos la carretera.-Responde el lugareño
-¿Y qué pasa si no tienen un burro?
- En ese caso, ¡Llamamos a un ingeniero!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> - En ese caso, ¡Llamamos a un ingeniero!


jajajajajajajajaja jojojojojojojojojo jajajajajajajaja me recuerda a mis clientes... jajaja EPIC FAIL


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2011)

Tres amigos están discutiendo sobre la cosa más rápida del mundo:

El primero dice: Yo creo que la cosa más rápida del mundo es el rayo; cuando cae del cielo, baja tan rápido que ni los ves.

El segundo dice: Yo creo que la cosa más rápida es la luz, porque cuando llegas a tu casa y le aprietas el interruptor para encenderla, pulsas y al instante, sin darte cuenta esta encendida.

Y el tercero sentencia: Pues yo creo que hay otra cosa más rápida que el rayo y la luz.

Los otros dos preguntan: ¿Y cuál es?

-La diarrea. Una noche estaba en el campo y de pronto se me retorció el estómago; salí para mi casa como un rayo y cuando encendí la luz, ya me había ca......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

La diarrea es más rápida que el díodo ultrarrápido !


----------



## lubeck (Sep 23, 2011)

Misteriosamente y ya sin decir nada Ninel Conde sigue en los primeros lugares de las redes sociales con un sin fin de chistes y frases que se le adjudican por los internautas, hacen mofa de cualquier situación asegurando que Ninel lo ha dicho... y como buenos mexicanos lo contamos a todo mundo... 

Estaba Ninel Conde comiéndose unas galletas Marías y muy segura de sí misma grita: GUARDIAAAAAS!!!

Ninel Conde: ¡Hey! ya dejen de decir que soy testigo de Jehová si yo no vi el accidente.

Ninel, ¿Qué opinas del Papanicolaou? Sinceramente me caía mejor Juan Pablo segundo

Ninel Conde: Quiero Felicitar a mi compañera FEY por el éxito de su página en internet… El Fey´s Book

Entran unos Sicarios a un bar gritando "ARRIBA LAS MANOS TODOS, VA HABER UNA VIOLACION MASIVA!!" -y contesta Ninel- "POR LA VIOLACION NO HAY PROBLEMA, PERO ¿POR QUE NOS VAN A COBRAR EL I.V.A.?

Estaba el Travieso Arce, Cuauhtémoc Blanco y Ninel Conde en una isla desierta, y cada uno tenía un chip en la cabeza que si decían mentiras les explotaría la cabeza, y dice el travieso arce: Yo pienso que soy el mejor boxeador del mundo… y PUM!! Le explota la cabeza, y luego dice Cuauhtémoc Blanco: yo pienso que soy el mejor jugador del futbol … y PUM!!  Le explota la cabeza,  y dice Ninel Conde: Yo pienso... PUMMMM!!!

El profesor le pregunta a Ninel: A ver Ninel ¿qué significa esta fórmula H2O+CO+CO?


Ninel: pues si no soy tan tonta, es agua de coco.



La hija de Ninel Conde pregunta: !Mamá¡ ¿Hay Gelatina?
Ninel contesta: No se hija, yo solo conozco la "i" Latina, pero la "g" Latina no

Me tome la pastilla del día siguiente para que fuera viernes y aun es jueves.... ¡No se dejen engañar! Atte.: Ninel Conde

Pregunta Ninel Conde ¿Llos disturbios en Liverpool son por el adiós a las mercancías?

Le preguntan a Ninel Conde ¿Cuál es tu verdura favorita? -La habichuela - ¿La puedes deletrear? – Ja ja ja hay no te creas es la papa

Ninel Conde: No importa cuánto hablen de mi, ni los chistes tontos que inventan, yo sé renacer de entre las cenizas como el gato Félix

La hija de Ninel Conde: ¿Mamá de donde son los mayas?
Ninel: Pues de mayami

Ninel ¿Qué opinas de los sismos? .... ¡hay me encantan! Y ese niño Bart es muy gracioso

Me dijeron que "Pepito" está enojado porque todos los chistes ya son de Ninel Conde

Fuente: copy & paste


----------



## Daniele (Sep 26, 2011)

Cuando mi hermano y yo eramos chicos mi vieja nos llevaba a la peluquería. Yo me cortaba primero mientras mi hermano se ponia a llorar desde que entraba a la peluquería hasta que le terminaban de cortar a él. Ni mi vieja ni yo nunca entendimos porque lloraba. Era algo automático, entrabamos a la peluquería y se ponía a llorrar. Evidentemente un caso de hospital...


Uro: excelentes los chistes
Dosmetros: idem
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Dos murciélagos se cuelgan de cabeza y le pregunta uno al otro....
- Cual ha sido el peor dia de tu vida?
- Cuando tuve diarrea.*


----------



## Daniele (Sep 26, 2011)

Dos tipos van caminando por el bosque cuando se encuentran con un animal. Uno le pregunta  al otro.

-¿Qué animal es ese?
-Es un perro lobo.
-¿Y cómo es eso?
- Su papá era un perro y su mamá era una loba.

Siguen caminando y se encuentran con otro animal.

-¿Qué animal es ese?
-Es un loro lechuzero.
-¿Y cómo es eso?
- Su papá era un loro y su mamá era una lechuza.

Siguen caminando y se encuentran con otro animal.

-¿Qué animal es ese?
-Es un oso hormiguero.
-No me jodas...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Un padre orgulloso le pregunta al nene:

- Hijo, ¿qué querés ser cuando seas grande?
- Do quedo sed puto.
- Quéee? No, no hijito no me entendiste. Cuando seas grande que querés ser, abogado? ingeniero?
- Noo!, do quedo sed puto!
El padre le lanza una tremenda bofetada y el pendejo no entiende nada. Los tres dientitos de leche le quedan bailando, el moco le sube al cerebro.
Entonces el viejo le dice:
- PERDON, A VER REPETIME AHORA... CUANDO SEAS GRANDE, ¿QUE VAS A SER?
- ¡Puto!
- ¡Zas! Otra bofetada que le junta las orejas, seguida por una patada en el upite que lo levanta a 60 cm. del piso, cuando cae lo engancha con un cortito en la pera, y otra patada.
- ¡PENDEJO DEL ORTO MALCRIADO! ¡TOMÁ! ¡TOMÁ! ¡ESAS COSAS NO SE DICEN! ¿QUE QUERÉS SER CUANDO SEAS GRANDE? ¿EH? ¿PUTO? ¿SEGURO QUE QUERÉS SER PUTO?
Y el nene ya llorando, hecho mierda, contesta:
- ¡Nooo! Da no quedo sed puto. ¡Ahoda quedo sed Mickey!*

Pobre nene!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2011)

¡ MUCHO CUIDADO !


Ladronas en SUPER MERCADO  
No soy alarmista, ni propenso a andar enviando cosas por que sí, es más nunca les hago caso, pero esta experiencia deben tenerla en consideración:


Se trata de UN ROBO del que he sido víctima y en la que según pude saber, está cayendo bastante gente.


La hacen (al menos en mi caso) en el Estacionamiento del SUPER MERCADO . 

Así funciona el engaño: dos chicas muy lindas de entre 18 y 20 años se acercan al auto mientras estás cargando en la maletera las bolsas de las compras del mercado.


Entonces empiezan a limpiarte el parabrisas con esponjas haciendo salir disimuladamente los pechos de sus apretados politos (camicetas). Cuando al final, para darles las gracias, intentas darles una propina ellas la rechazan y te piden a cambio que las lleves al estacionamiento de otro centro comercial cercano.


Si aceptas, suben y se sientan en el asiento de atrás.


Mientras manejas empiezan entre ellas a hacer juegos lésbicos y otras mañoserías. Cuando llegas al otro estacionamiento, una de ellas, haciéndose la agradecida, se pasa al asiento de adelante y te hace SEXO ORAL, mientras la otra sin darte cuenta te roba todas las bolsas del mercado.


CON ESTE INGENIOSO SISTEMA ME ROBARON LAS COMPRAS DEL MARTES, EL MIERCOLES DOS VECES, EL JUEVES, EL SABADO PASADO,HOY POR LA MAÑANA Y POSIBLEMENTE MAÑANA POR LA TARDE.


¡ Tengan Cuidado !


----------



## capitanp (Sep 26, 2011)

Noooooooo mañana me toca super y me van a robar....


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 27, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> - ¡Nooo! Da no quedo sed puto. ¡Ahoda quedo sed Mickey!*


----------



## Tavo (Sep 27, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> CON ESTE INGENIOSO SISTEMA ME ROBARON LAS COMPRAS DEL MARTES, EL MIERCOLES DOS VECES, EL JUEVES, EL SABADO PASADO,HOY POR LA MAÑANA Y POSIBLEMENTE MAÑANA POR LA TARDE.
> 
> 
> ¡ Tengan Cuidado !



      

OJALÁ me engañen a mi también......... jajajajajajaja


----------



## Daniele (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya estoy saliendo urgente para el supermercado...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> ¡ MUCHO CUIDADO !
> 
> Y POSIBLEMENTE MAÑANA POR LA TARDE.
> 
> ...


 
jejejejejejejejeje


----------



## zxeth (Sep 27, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> ¡ MUCHO CUIDADO !
> 
> 
> Ladronas en SUPER MERCADO
> ...





perdona mi ignorancia no, pero a que supermercado vas vos?, hoy fui a jumbo de lugano, estube 1 hora guardando 3 bolsas de jumbo en el auto, me quede sentado 30 minutos en el asciento y ensucie todo el parabrisas de barro, pero ninguna chica de 18 o 20 años vino a buscarme.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 27, 2011)

Mi amor cada vez que te veo en baby doll me dan ganas de hacerte cositas... 
- Cosas como cuales mi amor? 
Los senos, el pompi, la nariz, la lipo.....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 27, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi amor cada vez que te veo en baby doll me dan ganas de hacerte cositas...
> - Cosas como cuales mi amor?
> *Los senos, el pompi, la nariz, la lipo..... *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi amor cada vez que te veo en baby doll me dan ganas de hacerte cositas...
> - Cosas como cuales mi amor?
> Los senos, el pompi, la nariz, la lipo.....


 
Jueputa


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2011)

¡Yo soy muy feliz con la señora.......   del vecino!"


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi amor cada vez que te veo en baby doll me dan ganas de hacerte cositas...
> - Cosas como cuales mi amor?
> Los senos, el pompi, la nariz, la lipo.....






MORALEJA: El que no tiene más, ... con su mujer se acuesta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> ¡Yo soy muy feliz con la señora....... del vecino!"


 

Desear a la mujer de tu prójimo , es pecado.

. . .  pero no dice nada acerca de tenerla ?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desear a la mujer de tu prójimo , es pecado.
> 
> *. . .  pero no dice nada acerca de tenerla ? *


 .............  -------


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2011)

Y quén las *detiene?*
Yo tenía unas amarradas y totiaron las cabuyas.


----------



## Daniele (Sep 28, 2011)

Mujeres: no se puede vivir con ellas y no se puede vivir sin ellas...

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2011)

La mujer propia es útil para esos momentos en los cuales todas las estretigas han fallado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

*. . . a quien corresponda . . . *

*me desperté esta mañana, levanté los brazos, moví las rodillas, giré el cuello..., y todo hizo "crack". *

*Conclusión: no estoy viejo , estoy crocante. *


----------



## Daniele (Sep 28, 2011)

Un matrimonio se esstaba peleando y la mujer le dice: -Decime, si no te sirvo mas me voy...
-No, mi amor, como decis que no me servis, traeme un cafe...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Un matrimonio se esstaba peleando y la mujer le dice: -Decime, si no te sirvo mas me voy...
> -No, mi amor, como decis que no me servis, traeme un cafe...


 
ups........poniendo a prueba los instintos asesinos de la patrona ??????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

El marido estaba viendo tele y la mujer con la fuente en mano le pregunta : ¿ Te sirmo amor ?

. . . a veces . . .


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2011)

queria toda la fuente junta me parece !!!!

a mi una vez me tiraron con una fuente de ensalada...... una mujer .. que le toque donde le dolia , o mas bien .....sobrepase el umbral de disparo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

Algunas tienen limado el gatillo . . .


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2011)

Algunos son como el gallo de los Aguilares.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 30, 2011)

Mamá ¿puedo salir?
 - ¿a dónde?, ¿cuándo?, ¿a qué hora?, ¿porqué?, ¿con quién? ¡Firma aquí! ¡aqui! y tus Iniciales por aquí.

---------------------------------------------

Una joven sale embarazada y le dice al papá: papi fue un momento d debilidad  y el responde y a ti quien te dijo que el pi** es vitamina? ¬¬

----------------------------------------------

Papi ¿Me das $50? - ¡QUE! -¿Qué te de $40? ¿Para qué quieres $30 si con $20 es suficiente? Ten $10 y dale $5 a tu hermano...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Papi ¿Me das $50? - ¡QUE! -¿Qué te de $40? ¿Para qué quieres $30 si con $20 es suficiente? Ten $10 y dale $5 a tu hermano...


Este hace honor a tu nombre Ratmayor...


----------



## Uro (Sep 30, 2011)

Pero... eche! que tacañería es esa, Ratvez!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Papi ¿Me das $50? - ¡QUE! -¿Qué te de $40? ¿Para qué quieres $30 si con $20 es suficiente? Ten $10 y dale $5 a tu hermano...


 
ese chiste siempre lo esuche como que un tacaño se lo dice a su hijo .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 2, 2011)

Me estaba botaneando con un blog acerca de como engañar a la compañia electrica, pues acá es un VERDADERO ROBO lo que cobran.... tanto que estoy muy tentado a seguir los pasos de mis estimados compatriotas y poner el mentado Diablito.... y de ahi que di con ese blog....

bueno... leyendo y leyendo hubo un comentario que hizo que estallara en llanto pero de risa... como es que estamos tan desesperados....



> Me he portado bien todo el año, te lo juro, solo te pido un regalo: POR LO QUE MAS QUIERAS me olvido de pedirte todas las Navidades de mi vida si me traes una chambita en la CFE* aunque sea de intendente y a cambio te prometo guardar en un baúl bajo siete llaves mi título de doctorado.
> Tengo que pagar 5,800.00 * acá nos hacen 43 grados el clima no es un lujo es una necesidad, me sacrifiqué para comprarlo a 12 meses sin intereses y ahora no lo voy a poder encender... Esas son chin€&@#%.
> a los que saben de electrónica, no sean gachos y detallen la manera de robar a los ladrones



*C.F.E Comision Federal de Electricidad
*$5800=415USD aprox pago bimestral


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Me estaba botaneando con un blog acerca de como engañar a la compañia electrica, pues acá es un VERDADERO ROBO lo que cobran.... tanto que estoy muy tentado a seguir los pasos de mis estimados compatriotas y poner el mentado Diablito....


 

*Hace aaaaaños si vos tenías un taller , negocio , o pequeña "industrita" , la empresa de electricidad te proveia de dos medidores , el trifásico y un monofásico para la iluminación general. El tema era que la "fuerza motríz" tenía un precio y la monofásica otro precio , así es que a ellos les convenía  !*

*Luego alguien descubrió accidentalmente que si usabas la fase del monofásico junto con otras dos fases del trifásico , los medidores , esos por efecto Faucault , simplemente se volvían locos  , con tendencias de funcionar hacia atrás .*

*Incluso algunos tomaban la fase del monofásico y otra del trifásico , conectaban un transformador de 380 a 220 y . . .  enloquecían a ambos medidores .*

*Por eso las empresas proveedoras , a partir de cierto momento retiraron los monofásicos.*

*Lo mismo ocurre en lo que ellos definen como robo de trifásica , donde tres vecinos se juntan para tomar una fase de cada uno , ya dentro de sus casas y sin manipular medidor ni conección de la empresa , nuevamente los discos enloquecen  .*


----------



## lubeck (Oct 2, 2011)

La verdad, si hay que buscarle y suena deshonesto pero no nos dejan otra alternativa.... por ahi me entere de un metodo que con un capacitor y un triac  hace que se ahorre un 50% en monofasica en 110v, y supuestamente legal, pero me parece que es mentira... no he encontrado diagramas ni nada de eso, puros comentarios de gente que parece no tener idea...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 2, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> La verdad, si hay que buscarle y suena deshonesto pero no nos dejan otra alternativa.... por ahi me entere de un metodo que con un capacitor y un triac hace que se ahorre un 50% en monofasica en 110v, y supuestamente legal, pero me parece que es mentira... no he encontrado diagramas ni nada de eso, puros comentarios de gente que parece no tener idea...


 
no sirve nada de eso ...................



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Lo mismo ocurre en lo que ellos definen como robo de trifásica , donde tres vecinos se juntan para tomar una fase de cada uno , ya dentro de sus casas y sin manipular medidor ni conección de la empresa , nuevamente los discos enloquecen  .*


 
tampoco, :
2 reflectores de 500w .
primero conectados a un medidor monofasico solo , cuento vueltas del medidor en una unidad de tiempo  y anoto .

luego tomo fase 1 de un medidor y fase 2 de otro medidor , conecto a cargas (ojo, tengo 380 , no 220v ) 
cuento vueltas en unidad d etiempo .

calculo equivalencia sde potencia.

en ambos casos medidores cuentan, no se enloquecen ni miden de menos.

*conclusion: se leen pavadas a lo loco en internet, terreno para decir tonterias a lo loco , total, hoy dia nadie prueba nada .*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2011)

Fernandob , no digo pavadas , esa es información de un empleado de ITALO


----------



## fernandob (Oct 2, 2011)

yo use medidores de los clasicos de disco.
y te aseguro 2M que tenes que probar vos las cosas.
puede ser un empleado de italo o quien quieras, yo estoy cansado de escuchar cosas que dijo uno que le dijo el otro , y por que usa el mameluco de una empresa reconocida ya se lo creen, y cuando tenes oportunidad REAL de trabajar con el te das cuenta que no tiene muchas luces.

solo te digo que desconfies y pruebes vos, es sano.

yo me guio con las pruebas que si realice en un rato libre y cuando tuve oportunidad , solo por curiosidad, por que para ahorrar a alguien o a mi 50 $ de boleta no voy a ponerme a hacer un lio de conexiones peligrosas y menso riesgosas y menos ilegales , por que tengo BIEN CLARO que cuando ocurre un problema todo el mundo se hace el tonto .

por eso yo no pierdo tiempo en buscar ese tipo de cosas (esto es solo of- topic pero lo aclaro por el tema que estamos tratando aca ) .

no dudo de tu capacidad y conocimientos 2M , para nada, solo te digo que no confies en lo que dicen otros, si vos me decis que VOS LO PROBASTE Y FUNCIONO entonces si te creo y te pediria mas info acerca de que medidor usaste y de como lo hiciste......
ahora si te lo dijo otro ..................para mi es como yo digo .

un saludo


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Chiste de la vida real ocurrido recientemente cerca de mi casa:

Ocurrió en un restaurante muy concurrido, que en la mañana vende pastelitos, empanadas, mandocas, entre otras cosas que se suelen comer aquí en el desayuno, y en la tarde vende almuerzos y sopas.

Llega un tipo acompañado de otros 3 o 4, y le dice al que atiende:
- Dame 3 pastelitos para mi, 3 para el, 3 para el otro, etc.... que el del caprice paga
Uno de los comensales presente le reclama:
- ¿Y por que voy a pagar yo?
Acto seguido el tipo que pidió los pastelitos saca un arma apuntando al comensal le dice:
- Dame las llaves del carro entonces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2011)

Te comento un caso que me pasó a mi.

Unos amigos abogados tenian dos estudios en dos departamentos del mismo edificio y se habían comprado esos intercomunicadores por portadora que se enchufan a los 220.

Obviamente no les funcionaba y me pidieron si podia verlo , me fijo y estaban en distintas fases , asi que para probar conecto en el sótano la fase de uno con un capacitor de .47 con el neutro del otro y vice versa, no conecté el capacitor de fase a fase , ya que los capacitores que tenia de casualidad eran de 400 volts.

El intercomunicador andaba , pero al menos uno de los medidores andaba para atrás .

Así que al final cambié uno de los departamentos de barra-fase y listo el problema.

También he visto medidores cabeceando al revés con soldadoras elécricas muuuuuuy viejas. Mientras soldaba , no en stand by.

Tengo dos medidores , voy a hacer la prueba


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Chiste de la vida real ocurrido recientemente cerca de mi casa:
> 
> Ocurrió en un restaurante muy concurrido, que en la mañana vende pastelitos, empanadas, mandocas, entre otras cosas que se suelen comer aquí en el desayuno, y en la tarde vende almuerzos y sopas.
> 
> ...


 
barrio simpatico ese.........te reis o te pegan un tiro


----------



## Uro (Oct 3, 2011)

Para torcer el rumbo de la disquisición, me atrevo a referir algo que me ocurrió hace varios años cuando era más jóven. 
Resulta pues que en medio de una farra me conseguí una chava... Cierto dia a ella le dio por inscribirse en un concurso de feos dizque por dirvertirse y cuando se presentó ante el jurado le dijeron: "Lo sentimos, no aceptamos profesionales"

------------------------------------------

Una mujer quería comprar un número de lotería, pero estaba indecisa sobre qué números escoger, así que va donde el joven vendedor y le pregunta:
- Mire, quiero jugar a la Lotería, pero la verdad es que no sé cómo escoger los 5 números, a lo mejor usted me puede ayudar.
- Claro, como no - responde el joven y a la vez le pregunta:
- Por ejemplo, dígame. ¿Cuántas veces ha salido usted del país?
- Cuatro veces.
- Perfecto, ese es su primer número, el 4. Ahora dígame ¿Cuántos hijos tiene?
- 2 hijos.
- OK. Ese es su segundo número. ¿Y cuántos libros ha leído este año?
- 5 libros.
El joven anota.
- Ahora cuénteme, ¿Cuántas veces al mes hace el amor con su marido?
- Oiga pero, eso es muy personal, ¿no cree?
- Bueno, ¿quiere o no ganar la lotería?
- Bueno bueno,.... 2 veces al mes.
- O.K. Y ahora que ya entramos en confianza, dígame:
¿Cuántas veces en su vida le ha puesto los cuernos a su marido?
- Perdone joven, pero sepa que... ¡Yo no soy de esas mujeres sueltas...!
- Está bien, está bien, no se enoje - le dice el joven - Eso quiere decir que cero veces.
Ya lo tengo, su número es el:
4 2 5 2 - 0
Efectivamente la mujer compra la serie completa y al día siguiente lo primero que hace es mirar el periódico y encuentra que el número ganador del premio es el:
4 2 5 2 - 7
y grita:
¡Eso me pasa por mentirosa!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2011)

Nadie se va mocho de éste mundo jeje


----------



## Uro (Oct 3, 2011)

Simpático el comentario. Jajajajajaj



Con esos cachos para qué el pelo erizado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2011)

Así quedé luego que me los limaron  ????


----------



## Uro (Oct 3, 2011)

Ajajajajajajaja.. Qué susto!  .






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Les presento a la hija de Mr Bean. Será cornupeta...... ?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 3, 2011)

siA poco si es la hija???


Wow.... esta muy "guapa"... (por no romper la reglas del foro con palabrotas)

o nada mas una palabrota.... esta "GAUAAAAAPIIIISSSSIIIIISSSIIIISIMAAAA"


----------



## Uro (Oct 3, 2011)

Si esta es la señora Bean....No hay comparación, verdad?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2011)

Tengan mucho cuidado, nos les vaya a pasar!!!!!!!!!! 

Bill y Sam, dos amigos de la tercera edad, se veían en el parque todos los días para alimentar 
a las palomas, observar las ardillas y discutir los problemas del mundo. 
Un día Bill no llegó. 
Sam no se preocupó mucho pensando que quizá tuvo un resfrío o algo parecido. 
Pero después de una semana que Bill no venía, Sam realmente se preocupó. 
Sin embargo, siempre se juntaban solo en el parque y Sam no sabía dónde vivía Bill, 
por lo que no podía averiguar qué le había pasado. 
Pasado un mes, Sam fue al parque y sorpresa, ahí estaba Bill! 
Sam estaba muy excitado y alegre de verlo y le dijo: 
-Por lo que mas quieras Bill, dime qué te pasó "
Bill le contestó, " He estado en la cárcel "
" ¿ En la cárcel ? " replicó Sam. " ¿ qué te pasó ?"
'Bueno, dijo Bill, ¿ conoces a Sue, la linda mesera rubia de la cafetería donde voy seguido ? 
'-Claro,' dijo Sam, Yo la recuerdo. ¿ Qué pasa con ella ?' 
'Bueno, un día me demandó por violación. 
A mis 87 años, yo estaba tan orgulloso que, cuando fui al juzgado, me declaré culpable ....

*" Y el maldito Juez me sentenció a 30 días de cárcel por mentiroso "*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2011)

Eche, este peruano se salió con la suya. Vaya que esta buenísimo el chiste.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 5, 2011)

Tres viejitos estan conversando sobre que hacen para dormir y uno dice:
- Yo hago crucigramas...
el otro:
- Yo veo television
y el ultimo dice:
- Yo me masturbo... 

a lo que los otros 2 viejitos sorprendidos le preguntan: ¿y se te para?  a lo que el viejito responde: No, me canso y me duermo...


----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2011)

Zzzzzzonas parcero. Ese viejito debería probar D-URO-val... Con seguridad no dormiría ni dejaría dormir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)

*3.00* de la madrugada, suena el timbre de la casa; abre la puerta el dueño y al abrir se encuentra con un completo desconocido Ingeniebrio diciéndole:

_*¿ Buenag nocheggg Señog, por bavor, bodría bajar a ambuujarme un poco, verá ejjj que... ?*_

_*El señor le interrumpe indignado:*_
_*- ¿Pero "tustastontookeeee" No me toques los cojones tontolabaaa, pero... ¿como te atreves a llamar a esta hora?. ¿Sabes que dentro de tres horas me tengo que levantar, para ir a trabajar, eh?*_
_*!Así que, deja de molestar y búscate la vida....hostias!*_

_*El borracho se disculpa y se va obediente y cabizbajo.*_

_*El dueño de la casa regresa a su cuarto, se queda insomne y empieza a sentir*_
_*un poco de remordimiento de conciencia y piensa:*_
_*- "¿Y si me hubiera pasado a mi? ¿Si mi coche se quedara tirado en medio de*_
_*la madrugada y nadie me ayudara a empujarle?. Sabe Dios lo lejos que estará*_
_*ese tío de su casa... ¡. Aunque lo mejor es que no conduzca en su estado.*_
_*Joder...venga, hay que ser solidario".*_

_*Total, que decide salir a buscar al borracho. Abre la puerta y ya no había*_
_*nadie, mira hacia el parque de enfrente medio a oscuras, y grita:*_

_*- ¿¿Ehh!!.....Dónde esta el que necesita que le empujeeeeeennn??... ... ...*_
_*Y en eso, se oye a lo lejos al borracho decir:*_








*- Aquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!... En los golumpioooossss!!! *


----------



## zxeth (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *3.00* de la madrugada, suena el timbre de la casa; abre la puerta el dueño y al abrir se encuentra con un completo desconocido Ingeniebrio diciéndole:
> 
> _*¿ Buenag nocheggg Señog, por bavor, bodría bajar a ambuujarme un poco, verá ejjj que... ?*_
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, que bonito!!! JAjajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris puede ahorcarte con el cable de un teléfono inalámbrico.


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Chuck Norris puede ahorcarte con el cable de un teléfono inalámbrico.


 Los telefonos inalambricos tienen 2 cables, el de la línea y el de la energía


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)

leru                            leru


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Los telefonos inalambricos tienen 2 cables, el de la línea y el de la energía



No señor, porque hay muchos tipos de teléfonos inalámbricos... Y los celulares?  Son teléfonos inalámbricos, y esos si que no tienen cables eh.. 

No le busques la quinta pata al gato o el pelo al huevo, porque no tiene!   

PS: Que alguien me diga como hacer calentar a Sophi, porque me encanta verla enojada, con esta carita -> :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No le busques la quinta pata al gato* o el pelo al huevo, porque no tiene*!


 
por que ??
vos te los depilas ???


----------



## dukex (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Que alguien me diga como hacer calentar a Sophi, porque me encanta verla enojada, con esta carita -> :enfadado:




Oh.... eso  es un antiguo arte milenario de los tiempos del Uro.... lo practican los monjes Oisifs en el templo de Ennui desde....

Nah. Sólo hay que estar aburrido y con ganas de hinchar


----------



## dukex (Oct 5, 2011)

mero combo, nenas lindas y chistes


----------



## Daniele (Oct 6, 2011)

ELAFICIONADO
DOSMETROS

Muy buenos
...........................................................................................

Mamá, mamá ¿los alfajores tiene piolin?
No nene.
Entonces me comí el yo-yo.
.......................................................................................
Mamá, mamá ¿el inodoro da vueltas?
No nene.
Entonces cag** en el lavarropas.
........................................................................................
Mamá, mamá, los chicos en la escuela me dicen cabezón.
No les hagas caso y haceme el favor de ir al almacen a comprar.
Bueno, pero dame una bolsa.
No, mejor lleva tu sombrero.
........................................................................................
Mamá, mamá ¿quién es mi papá?
No se hijo, había tanta gente esa noche.
............................................................................
Mamá, mamá ¿quién es mi papá?
No se hijo, pero da gracias que no ladrás.
...............................................................................
Mamá, mamá ¿porque las gallinas no tienen tet**?
Porque los gallos no tienen manos.
..........................................................................
Mamá, mamá ¿porque las mujeres tienen 2 tet**?
Porque los hombres tienen 2 manos.
.............................................................................
Este es de humor negro, ojo, gente sensible saltearlo. Pido disculpas por anticipado si alguien se siente lastimado, pero es solo un chiste. Para verlo pasar el mousse por arriba.
Mamá, mamá ¿me comprás una bicicleta?
No nene.
Mamá, mamá ¿me comprás una bicicleta?
No nene.
Mamá, mamá ¿me comprás una bicicleta?
No nene.
Mamá, mamá ¿me comprás una bicicleta?
No nene, y deja de joder, encima de paralítico caprichoso.
....................................................................................

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2011)

Daniele! Otro más para tu colección:

Mamá, mamá, en la escuela me dicen muelón!
Tranquilo mijo, que usted no es ningún muelón, pero cierre la boca que me raya la baldosa!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por que ??
> vos te los depilas ???




Leru leru


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2011)

Mi Dios lo mandó a uno a este mundo fue a trabajar.... Si señor, por eso le dió diez dedos y un pipi... Si señor!.  Si lo hubiera mandado a gozar... le hubiera dado diez pipis y un dedo.

------------------------------------------
Un amigo compró un auto último modelo y salió con la novia a dar un vueltón por una autopista nueva que acababan de inaugurar, entonces le dice a la novia: Póngase el cinturón de seguridad que esta vía es muy peligrosa. 
-Nooo. Qué va! Yo no me voy a poner eso. 
- Póngase el cinturón, le digo que esta autopista es muy peligrosa!
Pero ella no quiso hacer caso y más adelante… ¡PUM!   Tuvieron un accidente y la muchacha salío disparada y cayó como a 50 metros.
Entonces llegó el guarda de tránsito y le dijo al amigo. “Si ve, ella por no tener el cinturón de seguridad vea lo que le pasó, pero usted… vea que no le pasó nada!
-Que no me pasó nada? dijo mi amigo- Vea y verá lo que ella lleva en la mano!.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 6, 2011)

Su billetera?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

la que se frota y se hace maletín ?


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Daniele (Oct 6, 2011)

------------------------------------------
Un amigo compró un auto último modelo y salió con la novia a dar un vueltón por una autopista nueva que acababan de inaugurar, entonces le dice a la novia: Póngase el cinturón de seguridad que esta vía es muy peligrosa. 
-Nooo. Qué va! Yo no me voy a poner eso. 
- Póngase el cinturón, le digo que esta autopista es muy peligrosa!
Pero ella no quiso hacer caso y más adelante… ¡PUM! Tuvieron un accidente y la muchacha salío disparada y cayó como a 50 metros.
Entonces llegó el guarda de tránsito y le dijo al amigo. “Si ve, ella por no tener el cinturón de seguridad vea lo que le pasó, pero usted… vea que no le pasó nada!
-Que no me pasó nada? dijo mi amigo- Vea y verá lo que ella lleva en la mano!.[/QUOTE]

EXCELENTE

.............................................................................

En un colectivo (omnibus) una viejita muy tranquila va sentada en un asiento, en el asiento de al lado lleva un paquete pequeño, una caja casi del tamaño de un ladrillo. En eso sube un señor al colectivo, saca su boleto y sin mkirar nada se sienta arriba del paquete de la viejita.
La viejita le dice: - Señor, cuidado con los huevos.
- Perdón señora, no sabia que eran huevos.
- No señor, no son huevos, son agujas.


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2011)

Jajajajajajajaj, jajajajajaaj! Esto se pone bueno. Jajajajajajajajj

Va un profeta con sus seguidores por un paraje desolado. De pronto uno de los seguidores le dice: "Maestro, maestro, tenemos hambre. A lo que el profeta dice: "Hágase el pan" e inmediatamente aparece una canasta llena de panes....  Más adelante otro de los discípulos le dice: "Maestro, tenemos sed". El profeta dice "Háganse los rios" y aparecen los rios....
Más tarde otro de ellos dice: Maestro, maestro, las palomas tinen hambre. Y el maestro dice "Hágase el maiz"... Ya casi al anochecer alguno de ellos grita: "Maestro, el burro tiene hambre" a lo que el profeta dice "Que se haga la paja!"      . ,

---------------------------------------------
El hijo mio se antojó una vez de una mascota.. y moleste y moleste… “Papá, papá, cómpreme un gato”… y dele con la friega esa de que quería un gato, entonces decidí comprarle uno y me fue pa’l centro y le compré uno pintaito y salí a coger la buseta, y eso túquio de gente y no me dejaban subir con el gato dizque porque aruñaba a la gente. Entonces me lo metí por entre los pantalones…. Me aflojé el cinturón y lo escondí entre los pantalones. Entonces me subí a la buseta y me senté y empieza ese mugre gato a aruñar y friegue y aruñe hasta que sacó una mano por entre la botonadura de los pantalones y escarbe y friegue y escarbe el condenao gato.. y dos monjitas que iban al pie de yo mirando y le dice una a la otra: “mire mija de lo que nos salvamos… ahora tiene uñas!”


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaj, jajajajajaaj! Esto se pone bueno. Jajajajajajajajj
> 
> Va un profeta con sus seguidores por un paraje desolado. De pronto uno de los seguidores le dice: "Maestro, maestro, tenemos hambre. A lo que el profeta dice: "Hágase el pan" e inmediatamente aparece una canasta llena de panes....  Más adelante otro de los discípulos le dice: "Maestro, tenemos sed". El profeta dice "Háganse los rios" y aparecen los rios....
> Más tarde otro de ellos dice: Maestro, maestro, las palomas tinen hambre. Y el maestro dice "Hágase el maiz"... Ya casi al anochecer alguno de ellos grita: "Maestro, el burro tiene hambre" a lo que el profeta dice "Que se haga la paja!"      . ,
> ...




JAjajaajaja, Monjas


----------



## Daniele (Oct 6, 2011)

URO

Un cura recién ordenado estaba dando su primera misa, por los nervios todo le salió mal y le pidió consejo al obispo. El obispo le dice: el domingo proximo tómate un vasito de vino antes de dar misa y verás que te tranquiliza, además como apoyo iré personalmente a ver la misa del proximo domingo.

LLega el domingo y el cura da la misa sin ningún nervio. Días después, recibe una nota del obispo que decía lo siguiente:

Querido Hermano: he presenciado la misa del domingo pasado y vi estabas bastante más tranquilo, pero de todas formas he tomado nota de algunas cosas que deberás corregir:
1) Los apóstoles eran 12, no 7 y ninguno era enano.
2) Está bién que los fieles se den la mano cuando se ora el padre nuestro, pero bailar la conga me parece una exageración.
3)María era virgen y no la perra que lo parió.
4)El viaje a Nazaret de Jose y Maria no fueron vacaciones, tampoco viajaron en una Ferrari.
5)Jesús era carpintero, no artista plástico.
6)Poncio Pilatos se lavó las manos, no las bolas.
7)La música del templo se debe hacer con el organo, no es recomendable repartir silbatos y matracas entre los fieles.
8)Cuando los fieles hacen su ofrenda, cada uno pone lo que puede, no es recomendable avisar que se aceptan todas las tarjetas de crédito.
9)Yo le aconsejé que tomara UN vaso de vino, no 3 botellas.
10)Y por último, ese maricon con vestido rojo sentado en el primer asiento ERA YO.


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Despierta el tipo con un dolor de cabeza tremendo, la boca le sabe a  excremento, le duelen hasta los huesos, en fin, con una resaca fatal un  domingo por el medio día, se levanta, y ve cortinas tiradas, cuadros  rotos, baja las escaleras y ve macetas despedazadas, una ventana rota,  el reloj de la sala roto y oliendo a rayos, el hombre no recuerda nada, y  comienza a preocuparse al no encontrar a su mujer por ningún lado.... "al fin se cansó de mis borracheras, seguro me  dejó"

Llega a la cocina y ve a su mujer cocinando, esta al verlo pasar se le  va a los brazos , lo besa y le limpia la cara, lo colma de "te quieros" y  lo sienta en el comedor, le trae unos chilaquiles bien picosos para la  resaca, le destapa una cervecita....

-Mi cielo, mi amor, tesoro, que quieres hacer hoy?, necesitas algo?  prepárate por que esta noche te haré el amor como nunca-

El hombra atónito, no puede creerlo y no logra recordar, vuelve a la sala  y ve a su compadre acostado en el sofá, así que de un salto llega hasta él.

-Compadre, despierta, dime que pasó, que es todo esto, estamos muertos?

Su compadre  se levanta y le dice: -pues estabas super ebrio así que te  traje  a tu casa, llegaste y como no encontrabas tus llaves te metiste  por la ventana, rompiéndola, te equivocaste de puerta y orinaste el  clóset, rompiste todo cuanto pudiste de camino a las escaleras, con  trabajos te pude subir a tu recámara, en donde decías que te querías  matar y volteaste todo patas arriba, la comadre estaba mas enojada que  espantada pero cuando te quiso quitar el pantalón, murmuraste algo y te  dormiste.

-Pero que fue lo que dije? por que tanto amor de mi mujer?

-Le dijiste algo así como  "QUIETA PERRA.... SOY CASADO"


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola.


En la clase de Ciencias Naturales, la maestra pregunta a sus alumnos:

 
*- Lolita, ¿Cómo se llama la vena que recoge toda la sangre del cuerpo y la manda al corazón? 
- No se maestra.
- La vena cava, Lolita.
- A ver, Carlitos, ¿cómo se llama la vena que va desde los pulmones al corazon?'
- No se maestra'.
- La vena pulmonar, Carlitos.
Entonces, Jaimito le pregunta a la maestra: 
- Maestra, ¿cómo se llama la vena que entra por la boca y sale por el …….?'
Jaimito, no seas grosero, ¡ niño !. esa vena no existe!' 
- Sí existe. Se llama **lavena Quaker....* 
​Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nicolasmatias (Oct 6, 2011)

Estaba Una Señora Embarazada en La Parada del Bus y en eso viene jaimito y le dice :
- Que esta Esperando?
La señora le Responde
- El Colectivo
y Jaimito responde:
- Mi**da a La Vieja Se la c***o un Transformer 
jajaajajajajaj XD


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola.

¿Qué es un colectivo?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2011)

Colectivo: Bus, Autobús, Transporte Público.

Saludos!


----------



## dukex (Oct 6, 2011)

Miren cómo se dobla una camisa, pero miren la camisa


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola.

En una reunión tres mujeres se presentan mutuamente.
Una de ellas les dice a la otras, mi nombre es *Anastacia*, pero me dicen *Ana*.
Otra de ellas les dice, mi nombre es *Catalina*, pero me dicen *Cata*.
La última dice, mi nombre es *Penélope*, pero no me gustan los apodos (sobrenombres).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi amor cada vez que te veo en baby doll me dan ganas de hacerte cositas...
> - Cosas como cuales mi amor?
> Los senos, el pompi, la nariz, la lipo.....


 
Esta muy bueno ja ja ja  



 Que diria Freddy Mercury de esto ?


----------



## Uro (Oct 7, 2011)

Se encuentran dos amigos después de varios años de no verse y le pregunta el uno al otro: "Y qué, cómo estás, a qué te dedicas últimamente, cuál es tu oficio".
-Eeeste, mi oficio? Ah, si yo hago el trabajo de los muertos.
-El trabajo de los muertos? Cómo así, no te entiendo.
-Pues sí, el trabajo de los muertos. Es que en la *pensión* donde vivo también viven tres viudas.  .

----------
* *Pensión* = Hotel, residencia, inquilinato.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 7, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Miren cómo se dobla una camisa, pero miren la camisa



¿Que camiseta?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Miren cómo se dobla una camisa, pero miren la camisa


Eh... habia alguna camisa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eh... habia alguna camisa?



la verdad muy raro todo, yo no veo ninguna camisa, solo la gris al principio y despues desaparece


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2011)

Estaban dos ratoncitos en plena calle, y se encuentran una botella con algo de ron.
Se ponen a tomar, y ya borracho uno le dice al otro, mira compadre me siento tan fuerte
que podria parar a ese trailer que viene ahi, le dice su compadre, no compayito te aplastara.
No que va, y se le para con la mano al frente al trailer, y al trailero se le poncha una llanta.
Se para justo enfrente del ratón, se baja el trailero y dice, !!Chin¡¡ ahora tendre que sacar el gato.
Y el ratoncito dice. Ni me amenaces por que te lo volteo!!!!


----------



## Daniele (Oct 7, 2011)

Un hombre, en su cama matrimonial, a las 3 de la mañana despierta a su esposa y le pregunta: -¿Querida, yo estoy gordo?
La mujer, medio dormida y sin enterder nada le contesta: -No, querido, dejame dormir.
Al rato la situacion se repite.
-¿Querida, yo estoy gordo?
-No, querido, dejame dormir.
Un rato mas tarde la situacion se repite.
-¿Querida, yo estoy gordo?
-No, querido, dejame dormir.
Al rato la situacion se repite.
-¿Querida, yo estoy gordo?
La mujer, cansada de tanta pregunta absurda a esas horas de la madrugada, le pregunta: -Me queres decir porque queres saber si estás gordo?
-Porque hace un rato, bajé a la cocina a tomar un vaso de agua y en la sala estaba la nena con el novio.
-¿Y?
-Es que el novio le decía a la nena: Que papito gordo que tenés...

papito en ese contexto = vagina
..................................................................................................

Un lorito va cruzando las vias del tren muy tranquilo cuando en ese momento se hace un cambio de vias y al lorito le queda una patita atrapada entre los rieles. Tironeaba y tironeaba pero no podía sacar la patita. En eso suena el silbato del tren que se acerca, el lorito sigue tironeando pero nada, no puede sacar la patita. El tren se acerca cada ves más y el lorito ya bastante desesperado, sigue tironeando, pero nada. Y el tren más cerca, y el lorito desesperado tironea y tironea, pero nada, no puede sacar la patita. Entonces el lorito, cuando ya tiene el tren casi encima, sacando pecho, se para firme ante el tren y dice: -Y bueno, alguno de los dos se va a hecer mierda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Miren cómo se dobla una camisa, pero miren la camisa


 
 Caramba , voy a tener que ver el video otra mañana más


----------



## Uro (Oct 7, 2011)

Daniele dijo:
			
		

> La estupidez humana no tiene límite.


----------



## Uro (Oct 9, 2011)

Está una mujer quejandose con su amiga y dice que quiere divorciarse de su marido:
-Y oye, por qué te divorcias?
-Porque mi marido me trata como si fuera un perro!!
-Hala, qué bestia!! Te pega y maltrata?
-Nooooo... Quiere que le sea fiel!!!

---------------------------------------------
Un grupo de monjitas ha pasando por delante de San Pedro para entrar al cielo. Entonces, San Pedro le pregunta a la primera:
- “Hermana Verónica, ¿ha tocado usted un miembro masculino alguna vez?”
- “Sí” -le contesta Verónica- “pero sólo con un dedito”.
- “Pues hermana, lávese el dedo aquí en el agua bendita y luego entra”.
A la segunda monja le hace la misma pregunta y ella le responde:
- “Sí, pero sólo con la mano”.
- “Entonces, Hermana Camila, lávese la mano en el agua bendita y entre”.
De pronto, llega corriendo y empujando la hermana Betsabé y se coloca al frente de la fila. San Pedro le pregunta:
- “¿Por qué tantas prisas, hija mía?”
- Y le contesta sor Betsabé… “Porque si tengo que hacer gárgaras con el agua bendita, quiero hacerlo antes de que la hermana Sonia meta el trasero.”


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Uro (Oct 9, 2011)

Este ratón se rebusca más que un perro en un basurero. Jajajajajajajajaj
Si no ven la imágen en el mensaje de Rat, acá está el enlace.

http://images8.cuantocabron.com/ccs/2011/10/CC_613996_inglip_en_el_convento.jpg

Al salir ya podrán ver la imágen.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 9, 2011)

También hay problemas para verla.


Aquí está la página.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> “Porque si tengo que hacer gárgaras con el agua bendita, quiero hacerlo antes de que la hermana Sonia meta el trasero.”


  

Mmhhh, me parece que la hermana Sonia va a tener que hacerse una enema con el agua bendita...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2011)

y ademas el cura de esa congregacion es un vivo de aquellos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2011)

No sé si lo vieron, pero este ventrílocuo es muy bueno y muy políticamente incorrecto:






Saludos


----------



## Uro (Oct 10, 2011)

Mi estimado Cacho, muy propio el video, Genialísimo.
El humor no tiene barreras... para mí, el humor es la política más recomendable para la vida.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Mmhhh, me parece que la hermana Sonia va a tener que hacerse una enema con el agua bendita...



Aguante Coraje, el Perro cobarde! Ese es todo un chiste!!!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 11, 2011)

Me parece que algún ... le cerró la Cantina al Uro...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2011)

Esa es la filosofía, Don Duro.

Si te fijás, Dunham (el ventrílocuo ese) tiene varios personajes más -están en youtube-, pero en general son muy yanquis (hacen humor sobre temas muy de la cultura de ellos) y si no conocés algunas cosas, te perdés mucho del sentido. El terrorista muerto es de lo mejorcito que tiene porque juega con los prejuicios, la religión y la muerte. Vaya temas pavotes para hacer humor


----------



## Daniele (Oct 11, 2011)

CACHO: estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís, son temas muy jodidos para hacer humor, además hay que tener en cuenta que el público debe entender que se trata de una puesta escénica y nada más, sinó generaría demasiadas controversias.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 11, 2011)

Hasta tiene Página Oficial y todo el ventrílocuo... 
*http://www.jeffdunham.com/*

Facebook:
*https://www.facebook.com/JeffDunham*

Y canal de YouTube:
*http://www.youtube.com/user/jeffdunham*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2011)

*Aritos :*
*En la oficina, un compañero de trabajo se dio cuenta que otro compañero, que siempre había sido conservador en su comportamiento, estaba usando aritos, y le pregunta:*
*- No sabía que estabas en esa onda.*
*Y él le contesta:*
*- Bueno, no es gran cosa, son sólo unos aritos.*
*- ¿Y desde cuando vos usás aritos?*
*- ¡¡¡¡Desde que mi mujer encontró uno en mi auto!!!! *


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2011)

Aritos = Aretes

JEjejeje, Pobre tipo.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Hola.*

*LA REFLEXIÓN GANADORA** DE LA SEMANA*







De madrugada, un hombre se despierta y va al cuarto de baño. Mientras orina, mira fijamente a su pene y le dice:

—¿Te das cuenta, hijo de etc.? Cuando tú lo necesitas, yo sí me levanto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## dukex (Oct 12, 2011)

Muy bueno


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2011)

Esto mas que chiste es una critica a los BBManiacos que viven atados a sus BlackBerrys como si se tratara de un marcapasos o un respirador... 




Hoy en el Sala de Charla del Hotel foros de electronica (Es 9 estrellas, ok?), charla de autoayuda: 

Que debo hacer si me quedo sin pin otra vez? 8-|
Que hacer con tanto tiempo libre? :x
Hay mundo sin en el pin? :'(
Debo anotar el numero de la persona? X_X
Como enviar un mensaje de texto?
Y como recuperarse del trauma de haber pasado un dia sin pin? :O
Como volver a agilizar los dedos?
Como volver a mirar al frente?
Hoy a las 7 y 30 de su hora local.
No faltes!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*FORMAS DE LLEGAR BORRACHO A LA CASA*


*METODO INCORRECTO:*
Quitese los zapatos antes de ENTRAR...
Suba tratando de no hacer RUIDO ni pisa el GATO
Quitese la ropa en el Baño con la luz APAGADA
Entre en el CUARTO bien DESPACITO
RESULTADO: De igual manera su mujer se va a pone furica y se LEVANTARA a fomarle soberano lio..



*METODO CORRECTO:*
Llegue Picando Cauchos, Dando Frenadas Bruscas
Tire la Puerta con FUERZA
Suba la escalera Pisando FUERTE y dale una Patada al GATO
Quitese la ropa y los zapatos y tire todo y deje todo regado.
Metale una patada a la PUERTA del amario y de ser posible, rompala
Brinque sobre la cama, cojale una NALGA a su MUJER y digale a todo PULMON: MI AMOR!! HOY QUIERO C*LOOO!!!!
RESULTADO: Se hará la DORMIDA y usted dormirá TRANQUILITOOO!!! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Papá estoy considerando hacer una carrera en el crimen organizado
-En el Gobierno o el sector privado?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/sistema-seguridad-temporizador-17583/


...........................................................


----------



## lubeck (Oct 14, 2011)

> Papá estoy considerando hacer una carrera en el crimen organizado
> -En el Gobierno o el sector privado?



en el gobierno es mas lucrativo y sin riesgos... aunque son tan ineptos que seria crimen desorganizado


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2011)

*




*
*LA TORTUGA EN EL POSTE*

_*Un joven está paseando por la plaza de un pueblo y decide tomar un descanso.*_


*Se sienta en un banco... al lado hay un señor de más edad y, naturalmente, comienzan a conversar sobre el país, el gobierno y finalmente sobre los Legisladores y similares.*

_*El señor le dice al joven:*_
_*- "¿Sabe? -*_
_*LOS POLITICOS Y DEMÁS, SON COMO UNA TORTUGA EN UN POSTE."*_
_*Después de un breve lapso, el joven responde:*_
_*- "No comprendo bien la analogía... ¿Qué significa éso, señor?"*_

_*Entonces, el señor le explica:*_
_*"Si vas caminando por el campo y ves una tortuga arriba de un poste de alambrado haciendo equilibrio"*_*¿Qué se te ocurre?*
_*Viendo la cara de incomprensión del joven, continúa con su explicación:*_
_*- Primero: No entenderás cómo llegó ahí.*_
_*- Segundo: No podrás creer que esté ahí.*_
_*- Tercero: Sabrás que no pudo haber subido solita ahí .*_
_*- Cuarto: Estarás seguro que no debería estar ahí.*_
_*- Quinto: Serás consciente que no va a hacer nada útil mientras esté ahí.*_
_*"Entonces lo único sensato sería ayudarla a bajar."*_



_*EN LAS PRÓXIMAS ELECCIONES, HAGÁMOS LO MEJOR, TRATEMOS DE QUE NINGÚN ANIMAL SUBA AL POSTE.*_
*.*
*.*

*.*

*.*

*.*
*.*
*.*
Una señora muy pero muy histerica entra a un negocio con sus dos niños. Desde que entra・la mujer no paraba de gritarles, retarlos, insultarlos y  con una cachetada de vez en cuando....

Entonces en un momento se le acerca un vendedor a ella y amablemente le dice:

- "｡Buenos dias señora, bienvenida a nuestra tienda!  Tiene usted dos hermosos niños, son gemelos??"

La señora deja un momento de gritar y por un instante mira seriamente al vendedor...  y con una cara de orto terrible le responde: 

- " Por supuesto que no son gemelos, pedazo de pelotudo !!!! El mayor tiene 9 años y el otro tiene 7. De donde carajo sacaste que pueden ser gemelos, idiota? vos sos ciego, te falla el cerebro o sos pelotudo nomas?"

Y el vendedor con una sonrisa y muy tranquilo le responde:  

 - "No señora, no soy ciego, no me falla el cerebro ni tampoco soy pelotudo... es que simplemente no puedo creer que a Usted se la hayan c......do dos veces..."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/sistema-seguridad-temporizador-17583/
> 
> 
> ...........................................................


 

Ya puse mi cuota


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya puse mi cuota



Che, pero el pobre no sabe que hay reglas en el foro!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2011)

son las mil y una formas de que LEAN las normas . 
seguro que fue a mirar a ver que acepto al entrar .....


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 14, 2011)

JAJajaa, Ya muy tarde. Ahhhh. Por cierto, tengo que repasarlas, a ver que hay de nuevo XD


Ajajaja, El chaval no tiene ni idea de que lo van a trabar y en Euros! Excelente trabajo Fernandob!!! Ajjaj

No maaa, "Por eso yo me cuido" JAjajajaaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2011)

Seguramente no haya leido la parte que le puse que iba planito y plaqueta JAJAJAJA


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2011)

hay varios asi ................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2011)

pero che esa tortuga es de las peligrosas,
cuando niño me mordió una de esas,son acuáticas y casi me saca el dedo pulgar ,

ni se les ocurra atrapar de las verdes ,muerden feo ,aunque saben muy rico ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)

No es un chiste . . . es una reflección 

Un individuo sorprende a su mujer en la cama con otro...

Buscó una pistola y con cuidado, para no ser percibido por los infieles, apuntó, y cuando estaba listo para meter la primera bala, paró para pensar.

Fue ahí que percibió cómo su vida de casado había mejorado en los últimos tiempos.

La esposa ya no pedía dinero para comprar carne, ni para comprar vestidos, joyas o zapatos, a pesar de que todos los días aparecía con un vestido nuevo, una joya nueva o una sandalia de moda.

Los niños cambiaron la escuela pública del barrio para un colegio privado en un elegante sector de la ciudad.

Y qué decir de la Minivan nueva que su mujer había comprado, a pesar de estar él hace cuatro años sin aumento de salario, y de haberle suspendido desde entonces la mesada que solía pasarle. Y de las provisiones ni hablar.

Nunca habían tenido tanta abundancia en casa como en los últimos meses. Y las cuentas de luz, agua, teléfono, internet, celular y tarjetas de crédito: hacía tiempo que ni oía hablar de ellas.

El caso es que su mujer era un BOMBON. Una mezcla de Nicole Kidman con Khaterine Zeta Jones enriquecida en un caldo de Elizabeth Hurley. Un hembra de locos, súper guapa y con un cuerpazo.

Guardó el arma con el mismo cuidado para no ser percibido y fue saliendo de su cuarto despacio, para no molestar a la pareja.
Paró en la puerta de su sala.
Encendió un cigarrillo, reflexionó un poco y dijo para sí mismo:

- El tipo paga la servidumbre…

el supermercado…

la educación de los niños…
las cuentas de la casa…

el carro, ¡Todos los gastos!

Y yo voy a la cama con ella todos los días... y gratis...

¡A güeeevo! ¡El CORNUDO es El  !


----------



## fernandob (Oct 17, 2011)

mira, caigo aca y justo vengo de ver este video.

solo te lo muestro...........no opino........

http://www.rtve.es/television/20101220/cerebro-no-busca-verdad-sino-sobrevivir/388412.shtml

mira el video , es muy interesante .


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un chiste . . . es una reflección
> 
> Un individuo sorprende a su mujer en la cama con otro...
> 
> ...



A veces es bueno analizar las cosas bien. Puede ser que se le encuentre el lado bueno a las peores  Buenisimo 2M!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 17, 2011)

Muy bueno el video fernandob.... excelente la reflexión de DOSMETROS.... jajajaja me he reído.... ahora va el mío.....

*LAS RECEPCIONISTAS*
*Un  amigo que se quejaba amargamente del trato vergonzante de las  recepcionistas en los consultorios médicos me relató la siguiente  situación:*

*Teniendo un problema preocupante de salud, fui al consultorio médico y con timidez me acerqué a la recepcionista:*
*-¡Buenos días señorita!*
*-Buenos días señor ¿Cuál es la razón de su consulta con el doctor?*
*-Tengo un problema con mi pene.*
*Como  algunos de los presentes se rieron , la recepcionista se irritó y me  dijo: -Perdón Sr pero usted no debería decir cosas como esas delante de  la gente.*
*-¿Por qué no? ...usted me preguntó qué me pasaba y se lo dije.*
*La  recepcionista sonrojada me contestó: -Podría haber sido más disimulado y  decir por ejemplo que tenía irritado el oído; y luego discutir su  problema con el Dr. en privado.*
*-¡Y usted no debería hacer preguntas delante de extraños! -le repliqué indignado.*
*Pero entonces decidí salir de la sala de espera y volver a entrar.*
*-¡Buenos días señorita!*
*La recepcionista socarronamente me preguntó: -Sí Sr... ¿Qué lo trae por acá?*
*-Tengo problemas con mi oído.*
*Ella  asintió sonriente porque había seguido su consejo, pero no pudiendo con  su genio volvió a preguntarme: -¿Y qué le sucede a su oído señor?*
*-¡ME ARDE AL MEAR!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 18, 2011)

Y siguiendo con el tema..... menos mal que el problema era con su pene y no unas hemorroides...... Me lo imagino diciendo:
"Constantemente me pica, duele al sentarme y cagar es infernal.. Además, no puedo montar en bici.."

Y la cara de la recepcionista        :cabezon:


----------



## Daniele (Oct 18, 2011)

Psyco83: EXCELENTE

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Oct 18, 2011)

Excelente tu video-artículo, Fernandob. Además de interesante... deja las conclusiones para el lector. Buenísimo.


----------



## Daniele (Oct 18, 2011)

Un borracho se va tambalenado en la vereda de un lado para el otro, apenas se podía mantener en pie, cuando se cruza con un cura que venia caminando. El cura, al verlo se indigna por el estado del tipo y agarrandolo fuerte de la nariz, le dice mientras se la retuerce: - Los borrachos no van al cielo...
El borracho, le agarra la nariz al cura y mientras se la retuerce le dice: - Y los curas con olor a bombacha de mujer en la mano tampoco...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2011)

Valid only in Argentina:

*La Muerte  le dijo a su ayudante:* 
*- Traeme al viejo que se hizo famoso con la  manzana..... *
*¡Y el pe#otud# va, se lleva a Steve Jobs, y deja a  Sofovich!.*


----------



## Daniele (Oct 18, 2011)

Tambien se podría haber llevado a Guillermo Tell


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Valid only in Argentina:
> 
> *La Muerte le dijo a su ayudante:*
> *- Traeme al viejo que se hizo famoso con la manzana..... *
> *¡Y el pe#otud# va, se lleva a Steve Jobs, y deja a Sofovich!.*


 
Tres mordedores de manzanas   

¿ Adan ? . . .  lo hizo al dope ?


----------



## Uro (Oct 19, 2011)

Yo asumo que fue Manzanero... Armando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Armando Esteban Quito


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 19, 2011)

cual es el colmo de un electricista?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          


quedarse pegado en una pila de mierda jejejejeje

en que se parecen las mujeres a los semaforos?   











en que despues de las 12:00 am nadie los respeta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

*Otro para la reflección . . . *

* Una pareja está en el juzgado divorciándose y discute sobre de la custodia de la hija.*
*La mujer dice al juez:*
*- Yo traje a esta niña al mundo con mucho dolor y sufrimiento, la custodia me corresponde.*
*El juez se dirige al marido: *
*- Qué tiene que decir en su defensa?*
*El hombre cierra los ojos** un momento**, luego dice con voz calmada:
- Sr. Juez, si usted mete una moneda en una máquina de bebidas y sale una Pepsi, ¿de quién es la Pepsi, de la máquina o suya?
El marido obtuvo la custodia!*


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2011)

Armando Esteban Quito de Madera !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

*Sigo con el humor para pensar *

*A una empleada de atención al cliente de Aerolineas Argentinas, en Tucumán, se le tendría que haber dado un premio hace unos meses por ser tan ingeniosa y educada, pero a la vez decir las cosas claras a un cliente legislador, que probablemente tendría que haber viajado en la bodega con los equipajes. *
*Un abarrotado vuelo de Tucumán - Bs As, fue cancelado cuando el avión 767 de la compañía fue retirado por cuestiones de seguridad. Sólo una empleada de atención al cliente estaba intentado encontrar vuelos alternativos para todos los pasajeros. *

*De repente, un pasajero muy exaltado se salió la cola para ponerse delante del mostrador. Con un golpe depositó su billete en el mostrador y dijo:*

*"Tengo que salir en el primer vuelo y tengo que ir en Primera" *


*La empleada le contestó: "Lo siento mucho, señor. Estaré encantada de ayudarlo, pero en primer lugar tengo que ayudar a estos pasajeros que estaban antes que usted tenga paciencia; estoy segura que lo solucionaremos" *

*El pasajero todavía más enojado le gritó: "¿Sabe usted quién soy?" A lo que la empleada, sin pensarlo mucho, tomó el micrófono de los altoparlantes y anunció: "Su atención por favor", su voz se escuchó por toda la terminal:*
*"Tenemos un pasajero que no sabe quién es. Si alguien sabe y puede ayudarlo, por favor tenga la amabilidad de presentarse en el mostrador número 2. Gracias"*
*Los pasajeros detrás de él comenzaron a reírse, ante lo cual el legislador turbado de vergüenza, mirando a la empleada le dijo: "Hacete co#er". Y ella le contesta : *

*"Lo siento señor, pero para eso también tiene que hacer cola"*


----------



## Daniele (Oct 19, 2011)

Un tipo multimillonario, dueño de una cadena petrolera, va siempre a almorzar con su hijo al mismo restaurante, siempre paga el hijo y siempre deja suculentas propinas al mozo. Un buen dia el padre le dice al hijo: - Hoy invito yo el almuerzo.
Van al restaurante, almuerzan y cuando llega el momento de pagar, el padre le pide la cuenta al mozo. El tipo paga y deja una propina miserable.
El mozo, enojado, le dice: - Señor, no entiendo como usted siendo multimillonario deja una propina miserable mientras que su hijo siempre deja una propina generosa.
- Es que yo no tengo un padre multimillonario como tiene el...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un tipo entra a un restaurante y pide un plato de sopa. Al rato viene el mozo con el plato de sopa sobre la palma de su mano izquierda y con el dedo pulgar de la mano derecha adentro de la sopa.
El tipo, indignado le dice: - Oiga mozo, me quiere decir porqué tiene metido su dedo pulgar en mi plato de sopa.
- Lo que pasa señor, es que la semana pasada me golpee el dedo pulgar y el médico me recomendó que le haga baños calientes
- Pero porqué no se mete el dedo en el ort*
- Bueno, entre plato y plato...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un par de amigos entran a una cafetería y piden un par de cafés. Uno de ellos le recomienda al mozo: - Por favor mozo, que la taza esté bien limpia.
El mozo contesta: - Como no señor, quédese tranquilo.
Al rato llega el mozo con los cafés y antes de servir pregunta: - ¿Quién lo quería con la taza limpia?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Muy buenos 

Un tipo reclama que la sopa tiene una mosca y el mozo dice , le traigo sopa con carne y se queja . . . .


----------



## Daniele (Oct 19, 2011)

Una vez fui a un puesto de choripan al costado de la ruta y despues de comerme un suculento choripan bien adobado con chimichurri veo en la vianda del chimichurri una mosca (muerta) que parecía un elefante... Andá a saber desde cuando estaba esa mosca en el chimichurri... Nunca más comí en un lugar así.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Sigo con el humor para pensar *
> 
> *A una empleada de atención al cliente de Aerolineas Argentinas, en Tucumán, se le tendría que haber dado un premio hace unos meses por ser tan ingeniosa y educada, pero a la vez decir las cosas claras a un cliente legislador, que probablemente tendría que haber viajado en la bodega con los equipajes. *
> *Un abarrotado vuelo de Tucumán - Bs As, fue cancelado cuando el avión 767 de la compañía fue retirado por cuestiones de seguridad. Sólo una empleada de atención al cliente estaba intentado encontrar vuelos alternativos para todos los pasajeros. *
> ...


 

si fue cierto es amina es *UNA CAPA !!!*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Una vez fui a un puesto de choripan al costado de la ruta y despues de comerme un suculento choripan bien adobado con chimichurri veo en la vianda del chimichurri una mosca (muerta) que parecía un elefante... Andá a saber desde cuando estaba esa mosca en el chimichurri... Nunca más comí en un lugar así.




Si te sirve de algo, la mosca tampoco....


----------



## dukex (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Una vez fui a un puesto de choripan al costado de la ruta y despues de comerme un suculento choripan bien adobado con chimichurri veo en la vianda del chimichurri una mosca (muerta) que parecía un elefante... Andá a saber desde cuando estaba esa mosca en el chimichurri... Nunca más comí en un lugar así.



hay que verle el lado bueno, hásta el aderezo venía con proteina....

Una véz fuí a comer chuleta(milanesa) esa carne que está apanada, y del apanado frito de la carne salía una puntita crocante cómo una antena, miré de cerca y éra una pata cómo esta:
Nunca supe a que insecto pertenecía  como si eso importara 






después un amigo me dijo que conocia ese sitio, al cual él cariñosamente le decia "ala doble ala" por que vendian alas de pollo que venian apanadas con alas de cucarachas


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> hay que verle el lado bueno, hásta el aderezo venía con proteina....
> 
> Una véz fuí a comer chuleta(milanesa) esa carne que está apanada, y del apanado frito de la carne salía una puntita crocante cómo una antena, miré de cerca y éra una pata cómo esta:
> Nunca supe a que insecto pertenecía  como si eso importara
> ...



AJajajaja, ¿Es normal que me de risa y no asco? Total... frita la cuca ni se siente  
Que experiencias Compañeros 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## dukex (Oct 19, 2011)

una pregunta taca, ya que éres de mexico alguna vez probaste los chapulines? a que saben?  

Acá en colombia se comen hormigas culonas(jajajaj enserio por favor no me moderen) la verdad no me gustaron cuando las probé, pero si probé otras hormigas que saben a limón y esas son muy aceptables


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> una pregunta taca, ya que éres de mexico alguna vez probaste los chapulines? a que saben?
> 
> Acá en colombia se comen hormigas culonas(jajajaj enserio por favor no me moderen) la verdad no me gustaron cuando las probé, pero si probé otras hormigas que saben a limón y esas son muy aceptables



No, no he probado nada que se mueva que no se Pez, Pollo, Res, y Chancho (Muy Chaaanchos ) 

Quizás algunas arañas en las noches... Uno nunca sabe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Mi abuela cantaba en un coro y se aspiró una mosca . . . que finalmente se tragó

***********************************************************

Entra un negrito a estudiar derecho y le preguntan: 
- Señor ¿qué rama va a escoger? 
Y el negro responde: 
- Ninguna rama pe#o#udo . . . a mi me dan *un pupitre* como a todos los demás!" :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

yo recuerdo algunos trabajos como electricista (lo que soy desde hace 20 años) , y en uno tenia que arreglar un tablerito , no recuerdo que historia.
pero en la pare estaba , una caja embutida chica, rectangular que contenia unas pocas llaves termicas y lio de cables.
pero adelante mio habia una mesa donde el panadero trabajaba, asi que tenia que subirme a ella, estar sentado en ella para trabajar por que estaba fija al piso .

el tema es que apenas empece , abri la puertita de metal y movi los cables y comenzaron a salir las cucarachas...... yo ya habia empezado a trabajar, no podia ponerme en maricon y dejar el trabajo.

los mande a comprar un insecticida y estuve mas de media hora hechando veneno y esperando , echando veneno y esperando ..........y viendo como NO TERMINABAN DE SALIR atontadas.
y yo cada tanto les tiraba mas veneno.

me paso varias vecs.
y lo mas molesto es las que suben por la pared atontadas, por que luego cuando no pueden mas te caen encima como lluvia.

por esas cosas compro muy pero muy pocas cosas en negocios de comida.
uno afuera ve todo bien , pero atras.............................

y si llegas ver cucarachas en un negocio donde esta el publico..........ni dudes que atras donde trabajan y almacenan las cosas debe ser UN ASCO .


----------



## dukex (Oct 20, 2011)

Fernando debiste cobrar más por la doble labor. Electricista y exterminador de plagas 

Tienes razón fernando, que asco la comida de la calle. A véces toca comer por ahí afuera por que el trabajo lo obliga, pero trato siempre de llevar lonchera  desde la casa. Mas barato y mejor calidad.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 20, 2011)

Les comparto el memorando que nos entregaron en la  empresa. 



> M E M O R A N D O
> 
> PARA:    TODO EL PERSONAL
> DE:      RECURSOS HUMANOS
> ...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2011)

NO TE PUEDO CREER! 

JAJAJAJA

espectacular!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2011)

> Si usted puede ir a la oficina del médico, usted puede venir a trabajar.


----------



## dukex (Oct 20, 2011)

> 'Transgresores Crónicos'





Andrés, Esa empresa tiene unas politicas muy adelantadas a su época....


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 21, 2011)

Podría estár seguro de que eso lo redactó mi jefe...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Podría estár seguro de que eso lo redactó mi jefe...


Ya lo creo...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2011)

*¡¡Aaaah que bonito!!!* 
*Estaban 3 mujeres y un borracho en una esquina a las 2 de la mañana.*
*Pasa la patrulla y se lleva a los cuatro... Al llegar a la delegación les* *preguntan:*

*nombre, nacionalidad y ocupación...*

*Ernestina López, panameña secretaria...*

*María Mendoza, colombiana organizadora de eventos...*

*Claudia Pérez, guatemalteca, ama de casa;*

*Y dice el borracho:*

*¡¡Aaaah que bonito!!! ¡¡Ahora resulta que la puta soy yo!!!*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 21, 2011)

Jajajaj.... ahora no se puede ver un montón de mujeres en una esquina a las tantas de la mañana.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2011)

algunas de las chicas vienen con sorpresita . . . .


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola.

El sexo sin condón es ¡¡MÁGICO...!!

Aparece un bebé... y desaparece el padre... kasjajakjaj

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2011)

Las TV Plasma de rayos X no existen.... 

http://www.videobash.com/video_show...raffic_trade&utm_campaign=ph_video_trade_box6


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> algunas de las chicas vienen con sorpresita . . . .



es que a esas horas las chicas van armadas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ con trabuco


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 23, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Las TV Plasma de rayos X no existen....
> 
> http://www.videobash.com/video_show...raffic_trade&utm_campaign=ph_video_trade_box6


mo juegues con mis emociones....


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Tavo (Oct 23, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es que a esas horas las chicas van armadas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ *con trabuco *







Mmm.. mereciera que hoy en día está de moda... puaj!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2011)

. . . se hizo otra sucursal del Silicato de Coyotis . . . .

**********************************************************

*Una Rubia en el Casino*


Una atractiva rubia llegó al Casino.
Parecía estar algo borracha y apostó 20.000 Euros en una sola jugada a los dados.
En eso dijo: “_Espero no se molesten, pero siento que tengo más suerte si estoy *completamente desnuda*_“
Así, se sacó toda la ropa, tiró los dados y gritaba “_vamos! vamos! que mami necesita ropa nueva!_”
Cuando el dado se detuvo, empezó a dar saltos y gritó “_si! si! gané!_”
Abrazó a los empleados, a cada uno de los jugadores, levantó sus ganancias, su ropa y partió rápidamente.
Todos se miraron boquiabiertos.
Finalmente uno de los empleados preguntó: “¿qué número salió?”

El otro contestó : “No sé, pensé que tú estabas mirando!” 

moraleja . . . .


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2011)

Qué descreste!!!!!!

-----------------------
* *Descreste* Es un término que he escuchado muchas veces, nunca he buscado su significado y no lo haré, yo siempre lo he tomado como el estado en que uno queda cuando ocurre algo que uno no esperaba. Es probable que tenga alguna connotación vulgar, pero yo no lo considero así.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 24, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Qué descreste!!!!!!
> 
> -----------------------
> * *Descreste* Es un término que he escuchado muchas veces, nunca he buscado su significado y no lo haré, yo siempre lo he tomado como el estado en que uno queda cuando ocurre algo que uno no esperaba. Es probable que tenga alguna connotación vulgar, pero yo no lo considero así.



Me voy a dormir asi que escribo rapido. La palabra descreste significa timar. Nunca la habia oido decir


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 24, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Me voy a dormir asi que escribo rapido. La palabra descreste significa timar. _Nunca la habia oido decir_



Entonces ¿La Leíste?


----------



## Uro (Oct 24, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> ... La palabra *descreste* significa *timar*. Nunca la habia oido decir



Voy a colocar un ejemplo en el contexto en que he escuchado la expresión "Me descrestó" en boca de terceros:
En clases de Química, por allá en el año 1970 nos pusieron el reto de parar un huevo en uno de sus nodos... Muchos de mis condiscípulos (contaba yo con 16 años de edad) hicieron mención de
echar una mecha encendida en una botella y luego taparla con un huevo tibio y el huevo entra dentro de la botella deformándose pero recomponiendfose al caer dentro.

Sin embargo, el profe meció con firmeza el huevo crudo y luego de dos intentos, el huevo quedó parado en una de sus puntas. ... ¡Me descrestó!" - dijimos la mayoría.

Recuérdese que eramos jóvenes de quince a veinte años de hace más de 40 años.

Ahora..., Zxeth... deduzca.

PD/
La explicación de la cámara de aire y cómo romperla para cambiar el punto de equilibrio del contenido del huevo.. Para mi fue algo sorprendente. Le daba explicación a una inquietud que tenia con respecto a ciertos juguetes con contrapeso, generalmente imanes y pueden oscilar en equilibrio indiferente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 24, 2011)

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=Descrestar


----------



## Daniele (Oct 24, 2011)

¿Que puede ser peor que encontrar un gusano en una manzana que estamos por comer?

Encontrar medio gusano en una manzana a la que ya le comimos la mitad.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 24, 2011)

una mujer va entrando a un hotel con su amante y va saliendo su esposo con otra y ella grita aja enfermo pervertido dejenerado te agarre y traje un testigo para que no digas que no je je je


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola.

_Un *inglés* con un fuerte dolor de espalda entra a una cantina y frente a él se encuentra nada más y nada menos que *Jesucristo!!!*_

_El _*inglés*_ le dice: _*Hey, tómate una copa de Whisky conmigo.* *
Jesús*_ acepta y luego le toca la espalda y santo remedio con el dolor, Desaparece milagrosamente.

En la misma cantina entra un _*ruso*_ con un fuerte dolor en el pie. De igual manera se encuentra Jesús enfrente de él y el ruso le dice: _*Tómate una copa de vodka conmigo.* *
Jesús*_ acepta y luego le toca el pie y Santo remedio con el dolor._ 

Y a un *peruano*  que estaba en la misma cantina con el brazo enyesado, *Jesús* lo observa y el *peruano* para no ser menos le dice: *hey...!!! causa...!!! tomate un pisco sour conmigo.* *

Jesús* acepta y luego de terminar la copa, le acerca la mano al brazo enyesado, y de pronto el *peruano* pega un salto y se levanta exaltado y le dice: *

¡¡ Ni se te ocurra tocarme, que tengo 45 días de licencia por enfermedad !!*





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 24, 2011)

jajajaja hermano ese si que fue cruelll


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> ¡¡ Ni se te ocurra tocarme, que tengo 45 días de licencia por enfermedad !!



 Buenisimo, Buenisimo!


----------



## Uro (Oct 25, 2011)

*Curiosidades de pareja*.

Un convicto recién escapado de la cárcel entró a una casa y ató a una joven pareja que se encontraba durmiendo en la recámara...  Tan pronto como vio una oportunidad, el marido se volvió hacia su joven y voluptuosa mujer, que estaba atada sobre la cama, vestida solo con un pequeño camisón, y le susurró:

-"Cariño, este tipo no ha visto a una mujer en años. Trata de cooperar con cualquier cosa que desee. Si quiere tener sexo contigo, síguele la corriente y haz como si te gustara. Nuestras vidas dependen de eso."-

La esposa logró quitarse la mordaza y le respondió:

-"Cariño, estoy tan contenta de que pienses así, porque el tipo me acaba de decir que piensa que eres realmente guapo!"


----------



## Daniele (Oct 25, 2011)

Elaficionado: excelente

-------------------------------------------------------------------

En la selva el león había organizado una fiesta, estaban todos los animales y la fiesta era muy divertida. Tdos bailaban, comían y bebían. En un momento la cebra le dice al león:
- Nos estamos quedando sin vino...
- Ya mando a alguien a buscar más vino - y llamando a la tortuga le encargó que fuera a buscar más vino.
Pasaron un par de horas y la cebra le dice al león:
- ¡Como puede ser, solo a vos se te ocurra mandar a la tortuga a buscar más vino, hace como 2 horas que estamos esperando! ¿Porque no mandaste un animal más rápido?
- Tenes razón, como demora esta tortuga, cuando vuelva va a ver quien soy yo!
Y todo los animales se pusieron a criticar a la tortuga:
- Que es muy lenta
- Que nunca se preocupa
- Que todo lo hace despacito
- Que es una irresponsable
En eso sale la tortuga de entre unos arbustos y dice:
- Bueno, bueno, si siguen criticando no voy nada a buscar el vino...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

JAJAJA Elaficionado , pero digo yo  , el Pisco-Sour ¿No es Chileno? 

>Para el resto del mundo , estoy haciendo humor en el sector de humor , ya que es una vieja rencilla entre Chile y Perú , adjudicarse dicha bebida.

Y para Elaficionado , tengo amigos/as que me introdujeron a la comida Peruana , así que cada tanto le doy al  anticucho , al arroz chaufa , papas a la huancaina , ceviche , picarones , a la jalea , etc , etc <


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

Esos de chuchin (jesus) son muy buenos....

uno cortito...

Estaba jesus pasiando por todo el mundo y pasa por la calle y lo atropeyan y dice el señor perdon perdon llamen ala cruz y dice jesus no no ya estoy bien hno:


----------



## Daniele (Oct 25, 2011)

Creo que hay 2 tipos de Pisco: uno chileno y otro peruano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

El Pisco es de origen indígena  y algunos habían migrado a la zona de Chile.

Sería lo mismo que si nos pusiéramos a discutir sobre de quien es el mate , era de los Guaranies !


----------



## Daniele (Oct 25, 2011)

De todas formas, chilenos y peruanos discuten sobre el pisco. Cada uno de ellos asegura que son los inventores del pisco y ademas cada uno de ellossostiene que hacen el mejor pisco del mundo.

Lo digo porque mi yerno es chileno y trabaja con un muchacho peruano y cuando se juntan la discucion se hace eterna.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> Lo digo porque mi yerno es chileno y trabaja con un muchacho peruano y cuando se juntan la discucion se hace eterna.



diles que no se peleen, seguramente los chinos ya tienen la patente!


----------



## Daniele (Oct 25, 2011)

Me parece que los chinos tienen patente de todo lo que se ha inventado y de todo lo que se va a inventar...

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Satisfacer a una mujer* 
Para  todos aquellos hombres que tienen dudas sobre como satisfacer  a una  mujer, les explicamos que el famoso “punto G” se encuentra ubicado  exactamente al final de la palabra “Shopping”


Saludos​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> *Satisfacer a una mujer*
> 
> Para todos aquellos hombres que tienen dudas sobre como satisfacer a una mujer, les explicamos que el famoso “punto G” se encuentra ubicado exactamente al final de la palabra “Shopping”​
> 
> ...


 
    

Yo tengo un Master en Supermercado  , pero en Shopping . . .  nada


----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2011)

Yo tenía VISA de salida, pero ni MASTERcard en Supermercado ni en Shoping.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

Master = Doctorado , agarro el carrito con ambas manos y digo : ¡ Si querida !

Para Shopping no me da la paciencia


----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2011)

Celebres dos ultimas palabras en cualquier intercambio dentro de vidas paralelas!!,  


Menos mal que las paralelas las perdi hace aaaaaaaaañosssss


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 25, 2011)

que le dijo un piojo a un calvo?




R= no te agaches que me resbalo jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Daniele (Oct 26, 2011)

Un tipo que se estaba quedando pelado, se despierta una mañana y descubre que solamente tiene 5 pelos en la cabeza y se dice a si mismo:
- ¿Y ahora como me peino? Ya se, con raya al costado, 2 pelos para un lado y 3 para el otro.
Al otro día cuando se despierta ve que solo tiene 4 pelos.
- ¿Y ahora como me peino? Ya se, con raya al medio, 2 pelos para un lado y 2 para el otro.
Al otro día cuando se despierta ve que solo tiene 3 pelos.
- ¿Y ahora como me peino? Ya se, con raya al costado, 1 pelo para un lado y 2 para el
otro.
Al otro día cuando se despierta ve que solo tiene 2 pelos.
- ¿Y ahora como me peino? Ya se, con raya al medio, 1 pelo para un lado y 1 para el otro.
Al otro día cuando se despierta ve que solo tiene 1 pelo.
- ¿Y ahora que hago? Ma si, voy despeinado...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

El practicar mucho el sexo produce amnesia y otras cosas que ya no recuerdo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2011)

Me peino con raya al medio . . . muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy ancha


----------



## Daniele (Oct 26, 2011)

Yo en cualquier momento empiezo a andar despeinado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2011)

Tengo un problema , si no tomo la pastillita rosa , después no me acuerdo donde escondí las azules , ni para que sirven .....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

pobre Pidjin....

de seguro ni la foto que tiene pidjin es la de él....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

jajajaja muy bueno ese amigo Hammer Facer esta bacano


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2011)

El asunto de pelo para allá o pelo para acá ... meejor que lo resuelva Cacho. Jajajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Oct 28, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> El asunto de pelo para allá o pelo para acá ... meejor que lo resuelva Cacho. Jajajajaja


Pará, a que pelos te referís? Porque si hablás de los de la cabeza, no creo que tenga mucho poder de decisión sobre ellos, debe tener las dos cabezas prácticamente iguales!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

¿HOLA... POLICIAAAAAA. 911?? POR FAVOR, MANDEN A ALGUIEN, HA ENTRADO UN GATO EN CASA !!! 
 911 - Qué quiere decir con un gato en casa ???. ... 
 - UN GATO!!!... ¡¡MIERDA!! NO SABE LO QUE ES UN GATO?, HA ENTRADO EN CASA Y VIENE HACIA MI !!!
 911 - Pero no entiendo, ¿Usted querrá decir un ladrón? 
 - NO CARAJO NO! UN GATO, MIAUUUU. MIAUUUU. ¡¡GAAATO!! 
 911 - Pero que tiene de peligroso que un gato ande hacia usted.... 
 - ME VA A MATAR!!, Y USTEDES SERÁN LOS CULPABLES !!! TARADOS!!! 
 911 - PERO... Quién habla??? 
 - SOY EL LOROOOOOOOO, CHINGA! ! ¡ AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOO! !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

Creí que era Rataro


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creí que era Rataro



Las ratas no hablan... Con conocidas excepciones. 

Miauu, miaaauuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

*Ayer nació la rata número 7 mil millones de millones de millones. *

Estuve haciendo limpieza y tiré mi PC386 (16 mega de ram , miiiii Dióoooo ) , otra 486 - 100MHz , una P1 150 y otra P1 200 MMX , solo me quedé con una PII 300 MHz con 192 de ram y 3 discos rígidos.

Estas las conservaba porque fueron mias. Una de las placas tenía un dil8 en zócalo = TK9107-2 y no figura su datashiiiiit  alguien sabe siquiera que es ?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2011)

> Estuve haciendo limpieza y tiré mi PC386 (16 mega de ram , miiiii Dióoooo ) , otra 486 - 100MHz , una P1 150 y otra P1 200 MMX , solo me quedé con una PII 300 MHz con 192 de ram y 3 discos rígidos.


y yo que quiero una PC viejita para mis experimentos...

rescatalas Dosme, al rato paso por ellas!!!, yo llevo las frias,


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Ayer nació la rata número 7 mil millones de millones de millones. *
> 
> Estuve haciendo limpieza y tiré mi PC386 (16 mega de ram , miiiii Dióoooo ) , otra 486 - 100MHz , una P1 150 y otra P1 200 MMX , solo me quedé con una PII 300 MHz con 192 de ram y 3 discos rígidos.
> 
> Estas las conservaba porque fueron mias. Una de las placas tenía un dil8 en zócalo = TK9107-2 y no figura su datashiiiiit  alguien sabe siquiera que es ?



Y en que placa estaba? De red, de audio, RAID SAS???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

TK9107-2 <------ en la Mobo puesta en un zócalo DIL8 , por eso me llamó la atención.

Abajo dice 9406 . . . semana 6 del 94 ? 

Ya se , parece que es el clock porque está en medio de JP9 y JP10

http://stason.org/TULARC/pc/motherboards/F/FORCOM-TECHNOLOGY-CORPORATION-486-M396F.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

El judio miraba la película porno al revés para disfrutar la parte en la que la prostituta le devolvia el dinero al cliente.


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2011)

O sea que la prostituta le paga previamente por coSerselo a el ???.

Aclarando que esta nublado.


----------



## Daniele (Nov 1, 2011)

Un abogado llega a Paris y busca inmediatamente un burdel. Cuando encuentra el burdel, pregunta por Marilu.
La madama le dice: - Marilu está disponible, pero cuesta 3000 euros la noche.
- No hay problema - dice el abogado. Se va a la habitacion con Marilu, le paga los 3000 euros y pasa una noche sensacional.
A la noche siguiente el abogado regresa al burdel y pide por Marilu.
 La madama le dice: - Marilu está disponible, pero cuesta 3000 euros la noche.
- No hay problema - dice el abogado. Se va a la habitacion con Marilu, le paga los 3000 euros y pasa una noche sensacional.
A la noche siguiente el abogado regresa al burdel y pide por Marilu.
 La madama le dice: - Marilu está disponible, pero cuesta 3000 euros la noche.
- No hay problema - dice el abogado. Se va a la habitacion con Marilu, le paga los 3000 euros y pasa una noche sensacional.
Cuando se va, le deja a Marilu una propina de 1000 euros. La madama intrigada le pregunta:
- Escucheme señor ¿Tanto le gusta Marilu que además de gastar 9000 euros en 3 noches le deja una propina de 1000 euros?
- Lo que sucede es que soy agogado.
- ¿Y eso que tiene que ver?
- Es que vengo desde Buenos Aires comisionado por la abuelita de Marilu a traerle una herencia de 10000 euros...

Moraleja
De 3 cosas no se salva nadie: de la muerte, de los cuernos y de que te co*a un abogado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El judio miraba la película porno al revés para disfrutar la parte en la que la *prostituta le devolvia el dinero* al cliente.


 



J2C dijo:


> O sea que la prostituta le paga previamente por coSerselo a el ???.
> 
> Aclarando que esta nublado.


 
 Es un chiste che! Pausas y volves para atrás


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2011)

2m

Se entendia bien maestro, solo que seria lindo que fuese en el orden como lo escribi  .

Alguna vez nos tendria que tocar asi ó no?.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2011)

*MUY FINO.....¡¡¡ FINÍSIMO !!!* 


James Bond entra a un bar y se sienta al lado de una de esas morochas increíbles que sólo aparecen en sus películas. La mira a ella y mira su reloj.
Ella le pregunta: - ¿Está esperando a una mujer impuntual?
- No - responde Bond - Me dieron este reloj high tech y lo estoy probando.
- ¿Ah, sí? ¿Y qué tiene de especial? - Pregunta la mujer.
- Usa ondas alfa y gama para envíarme mensajes directo a mi mente.
- ¿Y qué le está indicando ahora? - Pregunta ella, intrigada.
- Me indica que usted está sin bombacha ni sostén.
La mujer sonríe y le responde. - Pues su reloj no funciona. Tengo puestas ambas prendas.
James Bond sacude su reloj, le da unos golpecitos y dice: -
--
--
--
Caramba, está adelantado MEDIA HORA.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *MUY FINO.....¡¡¡ FINÍSIMO !!!*
> 
> 
> James Bond entra a un bar y se sienta al lado de una de esas morochas increíbles que sólo aparecen en sus películas. La mira a ella y mira su reloj.
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boludo está buenísimo!!!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 4, 2011)

Una noche, una pareja está en la cama y el marido suavemente acaricia el brazo de su mujer. La esposa se voltea y le dice:
- Lo siento cariño, pero tengo cita con el ginecólogo mañana y quiero estar fresca.
El marido, rechazado, se da la vuelta y trata de dormir. Unos minutos mis tarde se voltea de nuevo y destapa a la esposa, susurrándole al oído:
- ¿Y también tienes cita con el dentista mañana?


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Un día, frotándose la cabeza, Pepito siente una protuberancia, va y le pregunta a su mami:
- ¿Mami, por qué tengo este chichón en la cabeza?
- Pues lo tienes desde que naciste, hijo. Lo que pasa es que cuando ibas a nacer, a tu papi le dieron ganas de hacer el amor y, como tu venías de cabeza, te hizo ese chipote con su cosa...
Pepito se queda pensando y responde:
- Qué suerte que venía de cabeza!, porque si hubiera venido de nalgas... el cabrón nos coge a los dos!! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

En un subte en la hora pico, la gente va como sardinas en lata y una chica le dice a un chico:
- Por favor, ¿Se podría apartar un poco? Tiene usted algo duro dentro del pantalón que me está apretando el muslo.
- Oh, perdón, es que llevo el sobre con mi sueldo.
- Pues usted debe tener un trabajo muy jodido, porque le han aumentado el sueldo tres veces desde la última parada...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2011)

*-Si juegan una carrera*

* un diodo*

*de silicio y uno de germanio*


*¿Quién gana?*


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 5, 2011)

ayda dijo:


> *chistes*
> 
> 
> -si juegan una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿quién gana?
> *- el de germanio, por que es mejor conductor.*



El primer primerito post...


----------



## Tavo (Nov 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *-Si juegan una carrera...*



ESE ESTÁ QUEMAO' !! El del primer post!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2011)

que desconsiderados che:

no se 2M ........ ¿ cual ???


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 5, 2011)

el publico se renueva


----------



## Tavo (Nov 5, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que desconsiderados che:
> 
> *no se 2M ........ ¿ cual ???*



Obviamente el de Silicio, *porque es más rápido!* 

*Naah, mentira: El de Germanio, porque es mejor conductor... *


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Obviamente el de Silicio, *porque es más rápido!*


Solo si fogonazo le apostó al silicio


----------



## Uro (Nov 5, 2011)

Una monja va al médico con un ataque de hipo que ya le dura un mes.

- Doctor, tengo un ataque de hipo desde hace un mes que no me deja vivir. No duermo, no como, ya me duele el cuerpo de tanto movimiento compulsivo involuntario.

- Tiéndase en la camilla, hermana, que la voy a examinar – dice el médico -.

La examina y le dice:

- Hermana, está usted embarazada. La monja se levanta y sale corriendo de la consulta con cara de pánico.

Una hora después el médico recibe una llamada de la madre superiora del convento:

- Pero Doctor, ¿qué le ha dicho a la hermana María?.

- Verá madre superiora, como tenía un fuerte ataque de hipo, le di un susto para que se le quitara y supongo que ya se le habrá quitado, ¿no?.

- Sí, a la hermana María se le ha quitado el hipo pero....      el cura se ha tirado del campanario.


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 5, 2011)

Para los que vieron la pelicula exterminio con este video se van a reir o van a llorar


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2011)

llorar.................................................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 6, 2011)

Son zombies... ¿Verdad?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Son zombies... ¿Verdad?


 
no, pero los impulsa lo mismo : sangre
y toman las desiciones de igual modo : sin usar la razon


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 6, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Para los que vieron la pelicula exterminio con este video se van a reir o van a llorar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf9NOwWtUyI


   me imagino que hay que ser argentino para entender a que se refieren


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2011)

yo no lo entendí y soy argentino


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 6, 2011)

Eso es porque no vieron la pelicula exterminio 2


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pues no es por lo de la película, lo que no entendí que tiene que ver lo que vino después


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2011)

gente, es asi la cosa, en inglaterra hay desmanes, en africa estuvo el aparteid y quemaban con una goma de auto a una persona (de igual nacionalidad y color) , en esos paises europeos de vez en cuando encontras a un papa que viola a las hijas o que tiene todo el jardin abonado con cadaveres.
en el mundo encontras pueblos que tienen como costumbre exterminar otras especies por que son afrodisiacas o por que los hace "machos".
en Alemania se dio la locura de el exterminio contra los judios, en israel parece que les gusto la joda y se la desquitan contra los palestinos, EEUU hace fiesta de la hipocresia con tantas cosas , japon o china no recuerdo tiene una cultura de no te metas si pisas a un nene con el auto .

en fin , muchachos..........no digamos que no sabemos nada , todos tenemos manchas de sangre de un muerto en el placard..........somos humanos .,


sigamos con los chistes mejor


----------



## Uro (Nov 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ... *todos *tenemos manchas de sangre de un muerto en el placard..........somos humanos.



Todos.... quiénes?


----------



## Tavo (Nov 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> todos tenemos manchas de sangre de un muerto en el placard..........somos humanos


 WTF?
Todos quiénes?


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 6, 2011)

Las marcas de sangre son las que quedan cuando matas los mosquitos contra el placard eso quiso decir ...


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> todos tenemos manchas de sangre de un muerto en el placard..........somos humanos



Mis manchas de sangre no son precisamente de muerto



Agustinw dijo:


> Las marcas de sangre son las que quedan cuando matas los mosquitos contra el placard eso quiso decir ...


 ah, así pos si


----------



## Tavo (Nov 6, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Mis manchas de sangre no son precisamente de muerto



Totalmente normal!  (si es lo que estoy pensando...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh me olvidé una amante en el altillo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2011)

que muchachos estos:

me refiero a que cada cultura tiene su historia negra ( o roja) y si observan y analizan un poco es la educacion y cultura lo que nos hace como personas, asi que a no vanagloriarse: es solo suerte de haber nacido donde nacimos si podemos decir que no nos hemos manchado ni las manos ni la conciencia.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 6, 2011)

ahhhhh noooo.... mis manchas de sangre son azules, no se porque????


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2011)

por que te afanabas en el cole las recargas de tinta ????


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> ahhhhh noooo.... mis manchas de sangre son azules, no se porque????





No te estarás convirtiendo en éste?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2011)

cosa que no tiene que ver con el tema ,pero me llevo a recordar algo ,
ay un señor de color que vende anillos (creo)un dia estava en pleno sol ,todos a la sombra y el feliz al sol,,al otro dia le di los dientes blancos,su sonrrisa se debia a que tenia una clienta de su misma raza,lo que me llevo a pensar en cuanto extrañaria su pais el negrito,luego nunca mas le vi los dientes

en realidad su clienta era negra pero no tan negra como el,yo creo que era alguna muchacha uruguaya ,el vendedor si es bien negro que brilla

pero su carita de feliz no me la olvido mas,el señor estaba evidentemente muy feliz

llo comento porque aca en argentina es muy raro ver gente de color,con decir que en mi vida solo vi unos 4 humanos de ese color

un detalle mas,estava al sol con campera ,mientras nosotros estábamos con remeras


----------



## Daniele (Nov 7, 2011)

Los santos no existen. Todos tenemos algo oscuro que ocultar, por pequeño que sea.

He conocido gente que yo creía que nunca tendrían una agachada (un acto vil), sin embargo el tiempo me demostró lo contrario. Nadie es un santo, creo que es nuestra naturaleza humana lo que nos hace así. La mayoría controla ese instinto, pero hay otros que le dan libre albedrío y lo utilizan en beneficio propio a costa de sus pares.

Léase "otros" como mentirosos, ladrones, racistas, asesinos, violadores, explotadores, ladinos, traidores, infieles, imnorales, ventajeros, abusadores, etc.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2011)

quiero chistessssssss


----------



## Uro (Nov 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> quiero chistessssssss


Échese uno.


----------



## Daniele (Nov 7, 2011)

La naturaleza es sabia.

¿Porqué el gallo no tiene manos? 
Porque la gallina no tiene tet*s.

¿Porqué el hombre tien 2 manos?
Porque la mujer tiene 2 tet*s.


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Échese uno.


 

Uno solo y tranquilo????


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola.

Un consejo de vida.

Estar bien informado

Un cura va conduciendo cuando ve una monja parada a un lado de la carretera, esperando el autobús.
El cura se detiene y le ofrece llevarla hasta el pueblo más próximo. La monja acepta y pone el equipaje en el asiento trasero. Al sentarse, su hábito se abre un poco y deja ver una hermosa pierna.

Cuando el cura lo advierte casi ocurre un accidente. Consigue controlar el coche, aunque no resiste la tentación y pone la mano en la pierna de ella.
La monja mira al cura y le dice:
-Padre, recuerde el Salmo 129.

El cura retira rápidamente su mano y pide disculpas, pero sus ojos se resisten a dejar de mirar la pierna, por lo que, poco después, su mano salta de la palanca del cambio esta vez a la rodilla de la monja:
- Padre, recuerde el salmo 129, reitera la monja.

El cura, contrariado, retira la mano y trata de disculparse:
- La carne es débil, hermana…
Llegan a su destino y ella mira al cura significativamente y le agradece el favor de haberla acercado a su destino.

El cura prosigue su viaje y cuando llega a su destino corre a ver lo que dice el salmo 129.
Salmo 129: "Sigue adelante e inténtalo. Alcanzarás la gloria".

Conclusión 
Esté informado al máximo sobre temas relacionados con su trabajo o se expone a perder grandes oportunidades.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Estar bien informado
> 
> ...


 

Jodiose 

******************************************************

Un tipo alto como de 2 metros  y que además de *tartamudo* tenía el tic nervioso de *pestañear continuamente* , entra al baño a orinar y le toca justo justo al lado de un enano.

Lo mira al enano pestañeando y el enano le devuelve la mirada *también pestañeando*.

- " O...ooo ... oigagaga ¿ me... me... está car... car... gando ? 

Y el enano le responde

- " No... no ... me...me...está salpicando


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 8, 2011)

me imagino que le ofreciste disculpas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

S...s...si...si


----------



## Uro (Nov 8, 2011)

Como que el Dosmetros es tartamudo hasta para escribir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

S...s...si...si ....................


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> S...s...si...si ....................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

*El ginecólogo termina de revisar a la paciente y le dice:*​ 
*- Bien señora, me complace decirle que está todo muy bien, puede vestirse, la espero en el escritorio y **conversamos.*​ 
*Al minuto ella se asoma y le dice:*​ 
*- Doctor, y mi bombacha?*​ 
*- Qué... ? *​ 

*- No está, si no aparece . . . voy a tener que llamar a mi abogado !*​ 
*Incómodo, el doctor le responde:*​ 
*- Señora, por favor, yo no toqué su bombacha, es más, ni la vi. Usted se desvistió en el reservado de la camilla y cuando me avisó que estaba lista para ser examinada, recien entré. Además no creo que sea un caso de llamar a un abogado. Por favor, búsquela bien, allí debe estar !*​ 

*- Pues no está acá, lo voy a llamar!*​ 
*El médico muy preocupado, dado los múltiples casos de denuncias por mala praxis que están recibiendo y otros asuntos provenientes de pacientes histéricos, no la puede tranquilizar y ve, muy asustado, como la mujer toma el celular y llama:*​ 
*- Hola.... Por favor señorita, me comunica con el doctor Albernaz? de parte de la señora de Gomez..., gracias !*​ 
*Pocos segundos después*​ 
*- Hola, ¿Doctor Albernaz...? Perdoname Panchito, soy Chuchi...fijate si quedó mi bombachita en tu escritorio..., gracias !*​


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 10, 2011)

Este es de doctores también, llega la señora con su hija de 17 años a la consulta
- Dr,  mi hija tiene un vulvitis, por favor examínela
El galeno la manda a la camilla y la examina con una lupa
- Dígame que tiene, Dr por favor
- Sra su hija tiene el clítoris como un capuchón de lapicera
- Azul, Dr?
- No Sra, mordido, MORDIDO!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 13, 2011)

Existe una página que muestra la _i*n*diosincracia_ de mi país en imágenes, muy popular por acá: http://soloenvenezuela.com/

Algunas muestras:

Gracias a Dios





Jugando Dominó





Tiene una tienda por nombre "El catire", pero él es afrodescendiente






Pero como les digo, son imágenes reales, que, a veces, en vez de reír nos dan ganas de llorar


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 13, 2011)

me mato la del camion jajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2011)

Navegando por la página me encontré con está


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2011)

esta tecnologia esta buenisima....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

es para mirarla toda..............sorprendente la pagina, no se si aca ves (jutas) algo asi .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Existe una página que muestra la _i*n*diosincracia_ de mi país en imágenes, muy popular por acá: http://soloenvenezuela.com/
> 
> Algunas muestras:
> 
> ...


es que cambio de firma o el rubio se tosto,un poco 
,el dueño anterior si era catire ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 13, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es que cambio de firma o el rubio se tosto,un poco
> ,el dueño anterior si era catire ¡¡¡¡¡¡


Naaa, yo he visto mujeres de piel muy oscura que los padre le ponen por nombre "blanca", y hombres y mujeres blancos que la familia y amigos les dicen "negr@"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2011)

A mí las chicas me dicen "El Negro", pero soy catire.....


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> A mí las chicas me dicen "El Negro", pero soy catire.....


¬¬ ¡Si, de ojos azules y todo!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2011)

ya entendi lo del catire!.... 

estuve viendo muchas imagenes del link, pero en muchos no les entendi...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¬¬ ¡Si, de ojos azules y todo!




Es que uso Photoshop para verme menos ario.... =P


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

la verdad que reconozco que es una especie de humor negro bastante feo .
pero es imposible no asombrarse, no solo lo que hace sino de como es esa persona.

y hasta hacer algun chiste , como que de tantas veces que se salio de el carrito y fue a dar al asfalto que se lo fue "comiendo de a poco " y por eso esta asi .

pero de nuevo aclaro .... un humor muy negro  que hasta me da cosa.:

http://soloenvenezuela.com/2009/08/21/el-minusvalido-patinetero-extreme/


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2011)

_Sólo pasa en Chile._


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero de nuevo aclaro .... un humor muy negro  que hasta me da cosa.:
> 
> http://soloenvenezuela.com/2009/08/21/el-minusvalido-patinetero-extreme/


A ese señor lo vi muchas veces, el se la mantiene pidiendo en la intersección de dos de las vías públicas más transitadas de mi ciudad, lo que aún no he visto en la página es videos sobre los ingeniosos que se montan en los autobuses a pedir, cada uno con su historia de enfermedad falsa o su manera de divertir a la gente mediante chistes y cantos, o los nuevos que se ponen a repartir folletos con versos de la biblia y dicen que son drogadictos reformados y están reuniendo fondos para la iglesia donde los ayudaron.
Esa página es apenas la punta del iceberg de lo que uno ve a diario.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

son unos HDP .............no se que es lo peor que hacen las chicas...........pero a veces los hombres cuando se juntan son unos HDP re zarpados


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

sos un ......:enfadado:................me la comi como el mejor a ese hermoso cullllllllll. (no... horrible !!!! ... no ..lindo .....:cabezon:......:cabezon:.................  ) 

voy a tener pesadillas de las peores hammer ...........:enfadado:..sos un monstruoo...........

necesito un psicologo ....urgente ..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2011)

El Cu#o sigue siendo lindo 

. . . ahora si vos sos homofóbico . . . . 

Aguantarse y ajoderse


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2011)

no me puedo reirrrr ,porque si me rio me duele la cintura y ademas biene la lemur corriendo para ver que es lo que me causa tanta gracia,
jajajaja



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> son unos HDP .............no se que es lo peor que hacen las chicas...........pero a veces los hombres cuando se juntan son unos HDP re zarpados


ace poco salio una que pelliscaba un bebe para que llore y mejorar las limosnas



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Cu#o sigue siendo lindo
> 
> . . . ahora si vos sos homofóbico . . . .
> 
> Aguantarse y ajoderse



sino a afilar el diente


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . ahora si vos sos homofóbico . . . .


 
habria que definir que es ser homo fobico.
si para no serlo tenes que ACOSTARTE con un homosexual.........
pero no creo.

ademas, se supone que hay UN TODO , cuando uno ve una parte de algo supone todo el resto, estos casos son tramposos.


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ......
> ademas, se supone que hay UN TODO , cuando uno ve una parte de algo supone todo el resto, estos casos son tramposos.


 

Sisisisis, también era trampa darse una vueltita por Godoy Cruz entre Av. Córdoba y Av. Santa Fe hace unos añitos, no?????.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> habria que definir que es ser homo fobico.
> si para no serlo tenes que ACOSTARTE con un homosexual.........
> pero no creo.
> 
> ademas, se supone que hay UN TODO , cuando uno ve una parte de algo supone todo el resto, estos casos son tramposos.


 
Si hay un TODO , también hay una PARTE . . .  cual sería la *parte* de éste


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2011)

Si de carteles y demás se trata, en Argentina tenemos bastante y hasta hay una recopilación internacional: http://www.proyectocartele.com

Para muestra...

























No, si para pintar cartelitos parece que en todas las casas se cuecen habas


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2011)

ANÉCDOTA

…resulta ser que…


Una mujer estaba jugando golf y golpeó la bola hasta mitad de un bosque...


…y mira lo que sucedió…


Mientras buscaba la bola de golf encontró un sapo atrapado en un arbusto.
El sapo le dijo: - ¡Si me liberas te concederé 3 deseos! 


…si fueras mujer, que harías…


La mujer, 
sin dudarlo, 
liberó al sapo. 

…y el sapo lo agradeció…


Dijo el sapo:
- Gracias, pero olvidé mencionar una condicion para concederte los 3 deseos. 


…y la condición era…


- ¡Cualquier cosa que pidas para tí, tu marido recibirá 10 veces más! 

Dijo el sapo.


…a lo que la mujer respondió…


¡Ah! 
No hay problema alguno… 
Es más, me parece muy bien…
¡Je! ¡Je! ¡Je!

…1er Deseo …


Entonces ella pidió el primer deseo: 
¡Quiero ser la mujer más bella del mundo! 


…y el sapo preguntó…


¿Seguro? 
No olvides que tu marido recibirá 10 veces más… 
Lo que hará de el un hombre extremamente bello… ¡Un dios griego de quien las mujeres se encandilarán! 
Avisó el sapo 


…y respondió la mujer…


Eso no me preocupa porque, siendo yo la mujer mas bella del mundo, él solo tendrá ojos para mí


…y el sapo lo concedió…


¡¡¡E KAZAM!!! 
El sapo le concedió el 1º deseo. 
La convirtió en la mujer mas bella del mundo...


…2do Deseo …


Como segundo deseo, la mujer pidió: 
¡Quiero ser la mujer más rica del mundo! 


…y el sapo volvió a preguntar…


¿Estás segura? 
No olvides que tu marido será 10 veces más rico que tú... 
Avisó el sapo 


…y respondió la mujer…


No importa… 
Porque lo que es mío es de él y lo que es de él es mío... 


…y el sapo lo concedió…


¡¡¡E KAZAM!!! 
El sapo le concedió el 2do deseo. 
La convirtió en la mujer más rica del mundo...


…3er Deseo …


Finalmente, llego la hora de pedir el tercer deseo... 
Dijo la Mujer:
Ahora quiero tener un ligero ataque cardíaco. 
¡Je! ¡Je! ¡Je!


…y el sapo lo concedió…


¡¡¡E KAZAM!!! 
El sapo le concedió el tercer deseo. 


…MORALEJA…

Las mujeres son astutas. 
Nunca las subestimes... 


… pero …
…

…si eres mujer…


Este es el final feliz de la historia para tí, mujer. 
Por eso, no sigas leyendo y disfruta el momento... 


…si eres hombre…


Este es el final de la historia ... 
¿Que pasó con el tercer deseo? 
La mujer, apesar de haber pedido un “ligero ataque cardiaco", no lo aguantó y murió ... 
Ahora el hombre, sin hacer nada... 
¡¡Se convirtió en el hombre mas bello y rico del mundo, pues sufrió un ataque cardíaco DIEZ VECES MAS LIGERO que el de la mujer y sobrevivió!! 


…MORALEJA FINAL …


Las mujeres piensan que son más inteligentes y subestiman al hombre. Están equivocadas... ¡¡¡Pero no importa, hay que dejar que crean que es así!!!


… Para que sepas…


PD. 
Si eres mujer y continuaste leyendo la historia, eso prueba que nunca escuchas lo que te decimos.
FIN


----------



## Daniele (Nov 14, 2011)

Elaficionado EXCELENTE


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> PD.
> Si eres mujer y continuaste leyendo la historia, eso prueba que nunca escuchas lo que te decimos.
> FIN


 

Sin embargo son ellas las que te dicen . . . ¡ Vos nunca me escuchás ! 

**************************************************************


*Primer Español en salir de la crisis . . . *


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

Co#ooooooooo!!!!, que no se ve la imagen.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2011)

Por mí, elaficionado puede aprender de este chiste... veinte veces más de lo que yo he aprendido.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2011)

me encantaron los carteles  que puso cacho


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


>



¿Así o más claro?

PS: Allá también hay Partido Verde?


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

Quien aprieta el boton/tira la cadena??.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2011)

Una esposa tiene unos encargos para su marido.

Sábado por la mañana:

Esposa: “Cariño, una de las patas de la mesa del comedor esta floja, ¿podrías arreglarla?

Marido: “¿Acaso me has visto tu a mi cara de carpintero?

Domingo a medio día:


Esposa: “Amor, el grifo del lavabo gotea, ¿podrías echarle un vistazo?

Marido: “¿Es que me ves cara de fontanero?



Lunes por la noche

Esposa: “Cariño, no se enciende la luz de la cocina, ¿podrías mirar que pasa?

Marido: “¿Ahora me ves cara de electricista?


Martes por la tarde:

Esposa: “Mi amor, la puerta del jardín cada vez cierra peor, ¿podrías ver que tiene?

Marido: “Ahora resulta que tengo cara de cerrajero”

Miércoles por la noche:

Esposa: “Cariño, esta tarde quise ver una película y al poner el DVD no funcionaba, ¿puedes echarle un vistazo?”


Marido: “Me parece que no tengo yo cara de técnico electrónico”

Y el viernes por la noche el marido llega a casa y se encuentra con que la pata de la mesa esta firme y segura, el grifo del lavabo no gotea, la luz de la cocina enciende perfectamente, la puerta del jardín cierra a la perfección sin hacer el mas mínimo ruido, y ve que su hija esta viendo una película en el DVD sin problema, tras lo cual pregunta…


Marido: “¿Qué ha pasado que está todo arreglado?

Esposa: “Pues nada … que vino Luís, el vecino, que tiene una empresa de servicios de mantenimiento para el hogar y es un experto en todo ese tipo de cosas.”

Marido: “¿Cuanto te cobró?


Esposa: “Nada, mi amor”

Marido: “¿Cuanto tiempo estuvo arreglándolo?”

Esposa: “Casi tres horas”

Marido: “Y empleando tanto tiempo, ¿no te cobró nada?

Esposa: “Cuando terminó los arreglos, le pregunté: ¿Cuanto le debo? Y él sonriendo me dijo:


“No es nada, con una tarta de chocolate con nata, o con una sesión de sexo desenfrenado me sentiría muy bien pagado”

Marido: “¿Y le hiciste la tarta?”

Esposa: “Cariño, ¿no eres un poco tonto? ¿acaso me has visto tú a mi con cara de pastelera?”


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahhh, Entonces tenía cara de...

JAjajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2011)

proyecto para el foro :





timbre inteligente ..........

sinceridad: 





en esta de abajo , si no fuese por la amenaza de quemado mas de uno iria a robar ....







esta , junto con la que puso taca , ..........me mataron de risa ......






se van a la miercoles..............sabemos que es asi la juventud..........pero un poco de discrecino che ......






.


que me voy a actualizar y me actualizo, por que hace como 2 mil años que no modernizamos el asunto :




( seguro el cura lo echo a la mierc...... ) 


 hay mil..........son un show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhh, Entonces tenía cara de...
> JAjajajajaja


 

Tacatomon 




Cara de "Gauchita" tenia !!!!.




P.D.: "gauchita" = regionalismo argentino XXX


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

JAjajajjaaajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 14, 2011)

Una monja y un padre van viajando en un camello. Después de algunos días, el camello cae en la arena muerto. Después de mirar la situación, el cura se da cuenta de que ninguno de los dos sobrevivirá y... El padre le pregunta a la monja:
"Nunca le he visto los senos a una monja... y ahora no creo que tenga importancia. ¿Me enseñas tus senos?", La monja le enseña sus senos....
"¿Puedo tocarlos?", La ... monja lo deja tocarlos.
Entonces, la monja le dice al padre: "Padre, nunca le he visto el "ese" a un hombre... ¿me puede enseñar el de usted?", Acto seguido, el padre se baja los pantalones y los calzones..."¿Puedo tocarlo?"... Ella lo empieza a acariciar por un minuto cuando el cura logra una erección, entonces le dice el cura a la monja: "¿Sabias que... si meto mi ese en el lugar indicado... puede dar vida?"
"¿Es eso verdad, padre?", se asombra la Monja
"Siiii!", contesta entusiasmado el Padre.
"Entonces... PORQUE NO SE LO METE AL CAMELLO Y NOS LARGAMOS DE AQUI?!!"


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 15, 2011)

buena esa ratamayor jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> "¿Sabias que... si meto mi ese en el lugar indicado... puede dar vida?"
> "Entonces... PORQUE NO SE LO METE AL CAMELLO Y NOS LARGAMOS DE AQUI?!!"


 

 

****************************************************************

*Mientras se toman unos tragos en el bar de la **esquina, un viejito de 88 años le dice a otro: *

*Yo a mi esposa le echo 3 polvos al día. *

*-Puuuucha!!!, en serio ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*_¡¡ Sí,* 
*JOHNSON en las TE#AS*

*VERITAS en el CU#O* 

*y EFICIENT en los PIES.*















​


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

que es un circuito???

un lugar donde hay elefantuitos y payasuitos!!!...
hno:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

¡ No seas Payasuitus !


----------



## asherar (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeje "me sobra pintura" ... muy sutil !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2011)

quiere decir que puede pintar algun fustrado mal-intencionado victima estacionero casual


----------



## asherar (Nov 15, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quiere decir que puede pintar algun fustrado mal-intencionado victima estacionero casual



Claro, pero de la forma como lo sugiere no se puede decir que sea una amenaza. 
Incluso pide "por favor".
Luego deja todo librado a la capacidad imaginativa (o paranoia) del lector.

Todo un perversito ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2011)

casi actuá que como su majestad,su mismo modus operandi¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 20, 2011)

Copy/Paste


*Un cirujano plástico que inventó un procedimiento de cirugía facial para eliminar las arrugas,  se encuentra explicándoselo a una paciente.

- Mire señora, si usted está de acuerdo, le voy a instalar un tornillo especial  sobre su cráneo que no se va a notar porque su pelo lo tapará.   Cada vez que usted se vea una arruga, le da un cuarto de vuelta al tornillo y milagrosamente la arruga desaparecerá.

La mujer, entusiasmada por el fantástico invento le dice al doctor:

-¡Ay doctor, opéreme cuanto antes!

La cirugía fue un total éxito y la mujer se fue a su casa loca de alegría.

Pasaron los meses, hasta que un día la señora operada, llega agitada al consultorio, comentándole desesperada al doctor:

- Doctor, mire estas bolsas debajo de mis ojos… ¿De dónde salieron?

El cirujano examina a la señora detallada y meticulosamente por varios minutos, y al final le dice:

- Mire señora, esas cosas que tiene debajo de los ojos no son bolsas, son sus tetas ,… y si usted se sigue apretando el tornillo, dentro de poco va a tener barba....


*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2011)

jajaja , y algunas mujeres no podrán usar escote ya que se les verá el ombligo entre los senos 

Invito un energy  helado


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola.

Es bueno un energy heladito
Cuando el cuerpo está calientito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2011)

buenisimo hammer............
la verdad que hay un monton de chistes buenisimos aca


----------



## DOA (Nov 20, 2011)

*NUEVA  ENFERMEDAD MASCULINA 

Un abnegado marido llega un sábado a la madrugada  después de departir merecidamente con unos amigos... Al llegar, la esposa  empieza a insultarlo, a sacarle en cara que eso es de cada 8 días que es un  sinvergüenza y demás cosas que las señoras acostumbran a decir en estos casos.  
*​ *El  marido no dice nada y se acuesta a dormir.*​ *Por  la mañana la señora vuelve con la cantaleta y sigue con ella hasta el domingo  por la noche y el marido no dice una palabra, sigue como si  nada.*​ *Ya  el lunes por la mañana a la señora le entra el susto pues el marido a pesar de  una nueva cantaleta sigue como si nada, por lo que lo lleva al  médico.*​ *Después  de unos minutos sale el médico y le dice que efectivamente está enfermo y que   tiene ¡OTITIS RECTAL!*​ *-  ¡Cómo así?  Pregunta la señora, ¡eso qué es?*​ *A  lo que el médico le dice: "Su marido tiene OTITIS RECTAL; el oye perfectamente,  sólo que le IMPORTA UN CULO lo que usted le dice..."

LA OTITIS RECTAL es  una nueva enfermedad propia del sexo masculino, que aparece después de algunos  años de matrimonio, ¡mucho ojo...!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2011)

A veces no hago algunas cosa por motivos de *Lírica Testicular  *


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2011)

uno grafico.....hay que tener cuidado con los amigos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Te regalo la frgancia unicul jajaja

Éste es para los abuelos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te regalo la frgancia unicul jajaja
> 
> Éste es para los abuelos
> 
> ...



Se veia venir, pero a una si, me descoj**e al final.   solo con la cara que pone el abuelo.

Muy bueno 2M.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2011)

Una viejita de más de 80 años, muy coqueta, entra a una farmacia.

-¿Por favor tiene anestésicos?
-Sí señora.
-¿Y tiene antirreumático?
-Sí señora.
-¿Y tienen Viagra?
-Sí señora.
-¿Tienen crema contra las arrugas?
-Sí señora.
-¿Tienen también. pomada para las hemorroides?
-Sí señora.
-¿Y por casualidad tienen somníferos?
-Sí señoooora!
-¿Tiene productos para la memoria?
-Si señoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
-Tienen Uds….. ?

-Por favor señora, esta es una farmacia y aquí tenemos todos los productos que pide. Dígame, ¿cual es su problema?

-Mire, lo que pasa es que yo me voy a casar con mi amigo Celedonio, que va a cumplir 95 años a final de mes y queremos saber si podemos dejar aquí nuestra Lista de Regalos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> -¿Y tienen Viagra?
> -Sí señora.
> 
> me voy a casar con mi amigo Celedonio, que va a cumplir 95 años


 
El Viagra *SIEMPRE* le asegura felicidad a la mujer  , o lo hace funcionar  , o lo liquida  .

***************************************************************

*Una mujer se encuentra una lámpara de Aladino.*
*Inmediatamente la frota y, como es lo usual, sale un Genio.*
*La mujer lo mira y le pide un deseo:*

*... "Quiero que mi marido me mire solo a mí, *
*que yo sea la única, *
*que duerma siempre a mi lado, *
*que cuando se levante sea yo lo primero que agarre *
*y que me lleve a todas partes con él...*

*Y zuasssss ! ! *





*La convirtió en un BLACKBERRY...*


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 23, 2011)

jajajaja conchale dosmetros te la comiste en vivo jajaja ese no se lo sabe el conde del guacharo "patentalo porque te lo puede tumbar" jajaja saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 23, 2011)

Chiste de médico...tengo un amigo y bueno, me cuenta muchos:

Estaba una parejita en la cama, despues de haber hecho el amor y ella abrazandolo le dice a él:
-Mirá si quedé embarazada? Si sale nene le llamamos Ignacio y si sale nena la llamamos María..
Él la mira y le dice:
-Y si sale del forro le llamamos McGyver!!!


Forro - preservativo - condon - profilactico masculino


----------



## Electronec (Nov 23, 2011)

Una viejeita llega a un SexShop.

El comerciante se acerca y le dice:

Buenas señora, ¿ en que puedo ayudarle ?

Pues mire joven, quiero ese consolador rojo que tienen ahí.

El dependiente asombrado le contesta........Señora, me temo que los extintores no los tenemos en venta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

DjDraco y Electronec


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 24, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Chiste de médico...tengo un amigo y bueno, me cuenta muchos:
> 
> Estaba una parejita en la cama, despues de haber hecho el amor y ella abrazandolo le dice a él:
> -Mirá si quedé embarazada? Si sale nene le llamamos Ignacio y si sale nena la llamamos María..
> ...




se, los quiero ver a la pareja de que se disfrazan si tenia una cortapluma del ejercito suizo


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2011)

CHAVEZ: Levante la mano quien me ama:☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_☺_\☺/ Mamá SAL DE AHÍ ¬¬!

--------------------------

Doctor, doctor, ¡AYUDEME! me quedan 60 segundos de vida, ¿qué hago?
- Déme un minuto ya lo atiendo.

--------------------------

El chiste se divide en 5 partes: Introducción / desarrollo / remate / risas …y un idiota que dice "no entendí"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Introducción / desarrollo / remate / risas …


 

Eso parecería mal sexo hno:


----------



## Electronec (Nov 25, 2011)

Milagros:






Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2011)

Electronec , mandame ese Cristo a casa JAJAJAA

*****************************************************


*Un lorito que viajaba en un avión, en primera clase, llama a la azafata:*
*- A ver, estúpida .. vení a atenderme.*
*- ¿Qué desea, Señor Loro? Responde ésta.*
*- Traeme un whisky, guacha.*
*- Si Señor Loro, en un instante se lo traigo.*
*El señor que estaba sentado al lado del lorito, aprovecha cuando se acerca la azafa a traerle a este el whisky, y le dice:*
*- Señorita ¿Y a mí podría traerme un café?*
*- Cuando tenga tiempo se lo traigo le responde la azafata de mala gana.*
*Media hora más tarde, el lorito vuelve a dirigirse a la azafata:*
*- A ver, trolita barata, traeme otro whiscacho.*
*- Si Señor Loro, de inmediato se lo traigo*
*- A mi tráigame por favor el café que le pedí hace media hora, señorita -insiste el hombre-*
*- Usted espere, y no me apure señor responde la azafata malhumorada.*
*Media hora más tarde, el lorito vuelve a dirigirse a la azafata:*
*- Che, atorranta de cuarta, traeme otro whiscardo.*
*- Si Señor Loro, de inmediato -musita la azafata-*
*- ¿Y mi café, Señorita? -pregunta ya un poco enojado el hombre-*
*- Usted espere, señor ¿No ve que estoy muy ocupada?*
*Entonces el hombre, no soporta más, y le dice al loro:*
*- Oiga ¿cómo hace para que lo atiendan tan bien, que le traigan tres whiskies, y yo no consigo que me traigan un miserable café?*
*- Muy simple señor -responde el loro- Yo se lo pido con firmeza, la trato mal, para que vea quien es el que manda, y quien el que obedece.*
*- Ahhhhh… A ver…voy a probar con su método, a ver si funciona… -exclama el hombre-*
*Y dicho esto, comienza a gritar:*
*- ¡A ver, azafata del or#o, si me traés el pu#o café que te pedí hace como una hora, reventada!*
*Ante esto se acerca muy enojado el comisario de a bordo, los agarra del cogote al señor y al lorito, y los tira del avión al vacío. Cuando van los dos cayendo, el loro le dice al hombre: *
*- ¡ Pucha que hay que ser muy muuuuy macho, para pu#ear a una azafata y no saber volar !  *










__._,_.___


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2011)

jajaja el loro si vuela jjajaja muy bueno


----------



## Electronec (Nov 30, 2011)

Muy bueno 2M.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 1, 2011)

*Dos amigas borrachas en un auto pararon a **[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]** en un cementerio, una se seco con la bombacha y la tiró, la otra no quiso tirar su bombacha así que agarro la cinta de una tumba y la puso en su ropa interior para no mojarla, al dia siguiente un marido llama a otro:
-Mi mujer llegó borracha y sin bombacha. Y el otro le dice:
-Que suerte, la mía llegó con una cinta en el **[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]** que decía ''Jamás te olvidaremos: Marcos, Gastón y todos los muchachos del taller...''*


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 4, 2011)

Pedido Navideño de Juana.

Anoche un hombre vestido de rojo se deslizó por la chimenea de mi casa
y entro a mi habitación...
Como estaba dormida pensé que era un sueño, pero aquel hombre de
barba blanca se desnudo y se metió a mi cama...
Antes de que pudiera hacer o decir algo, se subió sobre mí y me dio
el mejor polvo que he recibido en toda mi vida.
Mis gritos de placer y mis alaridos de un largo orgasmo fueron ahogados
con su mano para no despertar a los demás.
Exhausta pero agradecida, cuando todo había acabado y aún jadeando le pude decir:

*-Muchas gracias Santa Claus, pero lo que yo te pedí fue un Volvo*


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2011)

ROFL-AZO!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Pedido Navideño de Juana.
> 
> Anoche un hombre vestido de rojo se deslizó por la chimenea de mi casa
> y entro a mi habitación...
> ...



que macana ¡¡ le va a tener que devolver el regalo¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 4, 2011)

Las niñas de antes quedaban satisfechas con una Barbie....


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2011)

Un rubia y una morena estaban mirando las 11:00pm noticias. La historia de las noticias en curso era sobre un hombre a en una corniza y amenazando saltar, cuando la estación corta para un comercial. 
 
La morena: Yo te aposté $20 que él va a saltar.  
La rubia: ACEPTO.
 
(Regresa el noticiario: Él saltó!) 
 
El rubia: ESTÁ BIEN. Yo perdí. Aquí están mis $20 para ti.  
La morena: No, eso fue demasiado fácil. Yo no puedo tomarlo.  
La rubia: Yo insisto. Yo perdí.  
La morena: Yo tengo una confesión que hacer. Yo vi la misma cosa en las noticias 6:00 pm y sabía que él saltó. Así que realmente no era una buena apuesta.  
La rubia: Yo sé, yo vi el mismo noticiario también a las 6. Pero yo no pensé que él sería tan idiota de saltar DOS VECES


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 5, 2011)

seguro que la rubia es gocha jajajajajaja


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2011)

Un tipo va con el auto cuando ve a una mujer haciendo la calle (prostituta), se acerca y le dice:

- ¿Cuánto?
- 500 dólares...

El tipo asombrado por el precio excesivo responde:

- ¿500 dólares? ¡Pero andá a lavarte el cu#o, atorranta!
- A no, si querés que antes me lave el cu#o son 600 dólares.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> un rubia y una morena estaban mirando las 11:00pm noticias. La historia de las noticias en curso era sobre un hombre a en una corniza y amenazando saltar, cuando la estación corta para un comercial.
> 
> la morena: Yo te aposté $20 que él va a saltar.
> la rubia: Acepto.
> ...


 
plop !!!!!!! .,...................................................


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

Dos compadres (amigos) platicando:
- Compadre ¿como te fue en tu luna de miel? (paseo de recien casados)
- Mal compadre cometí un error gravisimo!!!
- Qué error cometiste, cuentame.
- Todo iba bien... llegamos al hotel, pasó lo que tenia que pasar...  y ahi fué donde cometí el error...
- Pues que hiciste compadre?
- Que le pago...
- No compadre, como pudiste... que mal...
- Pero espera... eso no fué lo peor...
- Entonces... que fue lo peor..?
- Que me dió cambio


----------



## Daniele (Dic 7, 2011)

DSP: 

Uno tontín:

¿Porqué una lamparita (bombilla) está hinchada¿
Porque está a punto de dar a luz...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Lo pongo aquí . . .


----------



## Electronec (Dic 7, 2011)

......Menos mal que es tecnología espacial, si no de que.........

Muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Si , los astronautas doblaban los calzoncillos-boxers con eso 

*****************************************************

En una escuela secundaria de Remedios de Escalada, el año pasado, las alumnas habían adquirido la mala costumbre de besar los espejos para dejarlos con las marcas de sus lápices de labios. 

Todas las mañanas, los espejos de los baños de las mujeres amanecían llenos de "besos" de colores. 

La directora publicó entonces un "comunicado", pidiendo "por favor" a todas las alumnas que se abstuvieran de imprimir besos en los espejos "porque recargaba el trabajo del personal de limpieza". 

La explicación del motivo no sirvió de nada, lo mismo que la civilizada solicitud, ya que los espejos siguieron apareciendo llenos de marcas de pintura de labios , y aún más que antes ! 



Al final, la directora junto a la mayor cantidad de alumnas que pudieron entrar al mismo tiempo en el baño de mujeres, les explicó que quería mostrarles lo difícil que era para el personal de limpieza eliminar esas marcas todos los días.

Ya reunidas en ese lugar, le pidió a la señora de la limpieza que procediera con la tarea. La mujer cumplió enseguida: tomó un trapo seco, lo mojó varias veces en un inodoro, lo escurrió y procedió a sacar las marcas una por una. Cada tanto volvió a mojar el trapo en otro inodoro, lo retorció y siguió limpiando, hasta que todos los espejos quedaron brillantes... 



Nunca más aparecieron marcas de labios en los espejos...   




MORALEJA: 

Maestritos hay muchos. 

Educadores, no tantos... 

"El verdadero hombre inteligente es el que aparenta ser pelo#udo, delante de un pelo#udo que aparenta ser inteligente"


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

No se en sus paices pero aca en Mexico los de pepito son clasicos:

Pepito en la escuela:

MAESTRA: Haber Pepito... si hay cinco moscas en una mesa y aplastas 2 ¿cuantas quedan?
PEPITO: Ninguna maestra porque las demas hechan a volar...
MAESTRA: mmm... la respuesta era 3 pero me gusta como piensas...

Despues la situación se invirtió:

PEPITO: Oiga maestra... y si usted ve tres mujeres comiendo helado, una chupandolo, otra mordiendolo y otra lamiendolo ¿como sabrá cual es la casada...?

La maestra se sonrroja y contesta
MAESTRA: mmm... pues la que lo está lamiendo...
PEPITO: La respuesta era la que tiene el anillo de boda... pero me gusta como piensa...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

¿Doblará PCb's ese invento? ajajajjaaj




DSP dijo:


> No se en sus paices pero aca en Mexico los de pepito son clasicos:
> 
> Pepito en la escuela:
> 
> ...



Juazzzzz,


----------



## zxeth (Dic 7, 2011)

He no se rian de el comercial que con eso te dobla el auto en un cuadradito, no viste que tiene la "fuerza" para levantar un auto jajajajaja


----------



## Electronec (Dic 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todas las mañanas, los espejos de los baños de las mujeres amanecían llenos de "besos" de colores.



Muy bueno 2M.....

Esto me a recordado:  







Y esto:  




Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Dic 7, 2011)

Electronec: EXCELENTES

La historia de las chicas que besaban los espejos me hace acordar una que es verdadera (yo soy testigo).

Yo era encargado de mantenimiento en una fabrica de cinturones para dama, había 2 plantas, en una se hacía todo el trabajo de marroquinería y en la otra se fabricaban las hebillas. En la planta de las hebillas los que trabajaban eran todos hombres. Uno de esos muchachos era boxeador amateur, es decir estaba en sus comienzos y entrenaba casi todos los días cuando salía de la fabrica a las 4 de la tarde, se llamaba Hugo. También en esa planta había otro muchaco que salía mas temprano, pero entraba más temprano, se llamaba Victor. Como se trabajaba con bronce para hacer las hebillas, había una balanza que se usaba para controlar el material que entraba. Atrás de esa balanza, pegado a la pared había un afiche que tenía una mujer desnuda (una mina infernal) sentada sobre un banco con las piernas abiertas, bién incitante. Todos los días, Victor, llegaba temprano, se subía a la balanza y le daba un beso (ya se imaginan donde) al afiche y le decía: - Hola mi amor ¿Me extrañaste? Victor se iva a las 3 de la tarde.
Cuando eran las 4 de la tarde, Hugo se iva al vestuario, se bañaba y salía completamente desnudo, solamente cubierto con una toalla a tomarse el peso en la balanza. Se subía a la balanza, tiraba la toalla a un costado y se pesaba. Luego de pesarse, tomaba su pene y lo pasaba por el afiche (ya se imaginan donde) y le decía: - Tomá mi amor, esto es lo que estabas esperando.

Esto ocurría todos los días. Les garantizo que todos en la planta esperabamos la llegada de Victor a la mañana para verlo besar el afiche. Todos nos reíamos y Victor no entendía porqué. Meses despúes, Victor se enteró de lo que hacía Hugo y casi se arma una pelea. Finalmente el encargado de la planta sacó el afiche, lo rompió y lo tiró a la basura.

Juro por mis hijos que es verdad.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

*

Campaña de fomento


de la lectura *


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5HBKNfMEkg




nadie ve the big bang theory??


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 7, 2011)

Descripción gráfica:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

. . .  sentido sencillo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)




----------



## elaficionado (Dic 9, 2011)

En mí país Jaimito es ese niño tan especial.

¡¡¡¡¡CARTA DE JAIMITO AL NIÑITO JESUS. MORTAL!!!!!!

> CARTA DE JAIMITO AL NIÑITO JESUS

Jaimito le escribe a Jesús:
'Querido Niñito Jesús: me he portado MUY BIEN este año y quiero que, por favor y si es posible, me TRAIGAS una bicicleta nueva.
Atentamente, Jaimito- '
Coloca la carta debajo del árbol de Navidad y ve la figura de la Virgen María, que desde el pesebre lo mira fijamente.[/SIZE]
Arrepentido, rompe la carta y escribe nuevamente:
 'Querido Niño Jesús, CREO que me he portado BIEN este año, por favor TRAEME una bicicleta. Cordialmente, Jaimito. '
Nuevamente se dispone a poner la carta, cuando siente la mirada de la Virgen Maria que lo observa fijamente. De nuevo rompe la carta y vuelve a escribir: 'Niño Jesús: NO ME HE PORTADO BIEN este año, pero si me traes una bicicleta, prometo portarme bien el que viene. Sin más, Jaimito.' 
Va con la carta de nuevo al arbolito y otra vez la mirada de la Virgen María sobre él, penetrante. Rompe otra vez el sobre y desesperado agarra la figura de la Virgen María, la pone súbitamente en una bolsa y la mete en el ropero (closet) cerrándolo con llave. Vuelve apresurado a escribir: 'Jesus:TENGO SECUESTRADA A TU VIEJA (MAMÁ).Si queréis volver a verla, deja una bicicleta debajo del árbol.
No hagáis la denuncia.
Jaimito . '


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 10, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


>


Y el propósito general es fabricar peluches musicales electrónicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

encima tiene la puerta obstruida con árbol y ramas


----------



## lubeck (Dic 10, 2011)

*papa... un ferrari es un coche rojo con un caballo blanco???*

*si hijo...

pues nos a adelantado un ferrari...*






hno:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> *papa un ferrari es un coche rojo con un caballo blanco???*
> 
> 
> *si hijo, *
> ...


 

* :                                         -          )*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

*UN NIÑO MONAGUILLO ITALIANO*

*-‘Bendígame padre, porque he pecado. He estado con una chica ligerona’.*​ 
*El cura preguntó: -¿Eres tú, pequeño Luca**Pagano?*
*-Si, padre, soy yo’. *​ 
*-¿Y quién es la chica con la que estuviste? *
*-No le puedo decir, padre, no quiero arruinar su reputación’. *​ 
*-Bien, Luca, estoy seguro de averiguar su nombre tarde*
*o temprano,por lo que deberías decírmelo ahora.*
*¿Fue Tina Minetti?*
*-No puedo decirlo’. *
*-¿Fue Teresa Mazzarelli?*
*-Nunca lo diré’. *
*-¿Fue Nina Capelli?*
*-Lo siento, pero no puedo nombrarla’. *
*-¿Fue Cathy Piriano?’*
*-Mis labios están sellados’. *
*-Entonces ¿Fue Rosa Di Ángelo? *
*-Por favor, padre, no le puedo decir.*

*El cura suspira en frustración y le dice:*​

*-‘Eres muy discreto, Luca Pagano y te respeto por eso,*
*pero has pecado y debes cumplir una penitencia.*
*No podrás ser monaguillo durante los próximos cuatro meses.*
*Ahora vete y compórtate.*​ 
*Luca regresa a su puesto con la cabeza baja *​ 

*Su amigo **Franco se le acerca y le susurra:**-¿ Qué conseguiste ?*​ 
*¡ Cuatro meses de vacaciones y el listado de las más pu#as de la parroquia!  .*​


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

un capo el pibe ese...............mente superior domina a mente inferior.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 12, 2011)

Muy bueno 2M......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Eso se llama pensamiento lateral


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Dic 12, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5c_MYLDV-w



Algunas personas, que poco aprecian su vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Más allá de todas las caidas , al final del de Zxeth  8:08 hay una "práctica de tiro" y a un soldado , el de atrás le quita la gorra . . . meu Deus.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 12, 2011)

....y lo del hachazo en toda la pierna me a dolido a mi y a mi hermano en Sevilla.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)

JAJAJAJAJ EL MEJOR FINAL DE TODOS


----------



## Daniele (Dic 12, 2011)

Dos amigos:

- Che flaco ¿A vos te gustan las mujeres con mucha te*a?
- Bueno, mas o menos, que tengan lo normal.
- A mi también, con más de dos me impresiona...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZ9P4VvsSs&feature=fvwrel
> 
> JAJAJAJAJ EL MEJOR FINAL DE TODOS


 
es impresionante ver tantos jovenes (*) entrenando para el dia de mañana poder ganarse el premio DARWIN .
diria regocijante mientras no sean mis hijos.


(*) tremendos pelotudos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Más allá de todas las caidas , al final del de Zxeth  8:08 hay una "práctica de tiro" y a un soldado , el de atrás le quita la gorra . . . meu Deus.



vamos a suponer que solo fueron los gases que salieron por el caño, no creo que usen balas ahi, no?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

recien veo ese........la verdad me arrancaron variso suspiros.....
el que sigue de la bengala en la cara... y el flaco que cae por ese barranco con la bicicleta.....
vi solo desde el minuto 8  por que ya me quiero ir  aacostar, pero ......estan entrenando duro para el premio darwin ...... son tremendos poco amantes de la vida.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2011)

eso demuestra que mas del 96% de los accidentes es por estupides humana y poca sensates...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

y por los videos tambien la juventud es causa de accidentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Fernandob , me puse "como un ejercicio" a ver MTV , un programa especialmente diseñado para pibes . . . por favor . . . hno:


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

Y nunca vieron los jackass?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

no zxeth dejate de *(texto innecesariamente grosero , .,.. pero calzaba justo )* no me atrevo a dar click en ese video, ya con ese ojo asi ........ no me da el estomago y quiero cenar.

poneme un video de mocosas en la pileta borrachas, pero no el de un ojo a punto de ser circuncidado ...haaagggg.........


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

Miralo, no se lo van a sacar , le van a poner sanguijuelas en el ojo y en el cuerpo ajjajaja, igual no es el unico


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

no le doy click... y menso con eso de que le ponen sanguijuelas en el ojo.ç

dejate de inchar , busca en google XXX  pero no al pelado que anda en moto con cara de malo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2011)

Jackass 3D me pareció muy aburrida. Aguanten los viejos tiempos de Jackass.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Receta de pollo al horno a lo Ingeniebrio

1.- Un Pollo fresco de unos 3 Kg.

2.- Rellenarlo con variedad de verduras sazonadas con ajo, sal y romero.

3.- Cubrir la fuente en que se horneará con papel aluminio doble, colocar sobre el papel aluminio una cama de finas hierbas, mientras tanto precalentar el horno a 180 / 200 °C.

4.- Bañar el pollo con:

* 1/2 taza de Ron 


* 1/2 taza de Brandy 


* 1/2 taza de Coñac 


* 1/2 taza de Whisky 


* 1/2 taza de Vodka 


* 1/2 taza de Tequila 


* 1/2 taza de Champagne 


* 1/2 taza de Vino Tinto 


* 1/2 taza de Vino Blanco 


* 1 taza de Cerveza clara 


* 1 taza de Cerveza oscura. 


5.- Cerrar el papel aluminio de base por sobre el pollo para cubrirlo muy bien, reforzar el cerramiento de la cubertura con papel aluminio mas grueso para evitar la perdida del liquido. Hornear por 2 hrs.


6.- Se saca el pollo del horno.


7.- Se deja enfriar por 1 hora y 50 minutos.


8.- Se tira el pollo a la mie#da y se toma el caldito .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

pero al hornearlo el alcohol se evapora,dosme ,no funciona,créeme ya lo probé
mejor es beberse el resto de los  condimentos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2011)

LAS ABUELAS/OS NO LO SABEN TODO........


El pequeño nieto estaba pasando unos días con su abuela.
Llevaba un rato jugando fuera con otros niños cuando entró en la casa y le preguntó: 
-"Abuela, ¿cómo se llama cuando dos personas duermen en el mismo cuarto y una de ellas está encima de la otra?
La abuela se quedó un poco sorprendida, pero decidió decirle la verdad.
- "A eso se le llama tener relaciones sexuales, cariño"
El pequeño dijo: - "¡Ah...!" y volvió a salir a charlar y jugar con los otros niños. 
Al otro día volvió a entrar y dijo todo enojado: 

"¡Abuela, no se llaman relaciones sexuales!, ¡se llaman cuchetas !...... y la maestra quiere hablar con vos...." :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2011)

auchhhhhh ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 18, 2011)

Chistes argentinos..... quién los entiende.... 










jaaja son bromas  .....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 18, 2011)

¿Cuchetas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Cuchetas?







tambien llamadas cama doble
uno duerme arriba y el otro abajo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 18, 2011)

Típico de ella..... por eso nadie la entiende......


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola.

En mi país le decimos *camarotes* a las *camas superpuestas*.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Dic 19, 2011)

Estos son bastante clásicos, ... como para salir un poco del tema del trigo (después volvemos).

Una dama entra a una farmacia y le pide al farmacéutico : 
-Por favor, quisiera comprar arsénico. 
Dado que el arsénico es muy tóxico y letal el farmacéutico quiso saber más datos antes de proporcionarle la sustancia. 
-¿Y para qué querría la señora comprar arsénico? 
-Para matar a mi marido. 
-¡Ah, caramba! Lamentablemente para ese fin no puedo vendérselo. 
La mujer sin decir palabra abre la cartera y saca una fotografía del marido haciendo el amor con la mujer del farmacéutico. 
-¡Mil disculpas!, dice el farmacéutico -no sabía que usted tenía receta.

Otro

Un Gerente está con un paquete de hojas frente a la trituradora de papeles. Se le ve desconcertado, mira por un lado, mira por el otro. En eso pasa un empleado y muy amablemente le dice: 
- ¿Le ayudo? 
El Gerente, agradecido, contesta: 
- Muy amable, parece ser que me quedó grande la tecnología. 
El empleado, muy diligente, toma el paquete de papeles, los coloca en una ranura, y se oye el sonido de los papeles cuando se hacen trizas. El  empleado le dice al Gerente: 
- ¿Ve que fácil? 
y el Gerente pregunta: 
- ¿Y por dónde salen las copias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Daniele dijo:
			
		

> Si, se nota que está abichado...
> 
> Pero....... que lindo bicho no?


 
. . .  me llaman fumigador 




asherar dijo:


> y el Gerente pregunta:
> - ¿Y por dónde salen las copias?


 
 Comedido


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 20, 2011)

un burro se queda mirando a otro que esta cargado de sacos y este al ver que lo mira le dice que me ves buey? ja ja ja


----------



## BKAR (Dic 21, 2011)

imagenes chistosas..

Respuesta WIN





Meándose en las reglas





local multiproposito
http://www.perufail.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/hostal-las-birsas-colegio-no-escolarizado.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://www.perufail.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/escalera-descanso-subida-bajada-construccion.jpg


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

Leído por ahí..... 



*-Un gringo tenía una novia llamada WENDY, y estaba bien enamorado por lo que decidió tatuarse en el pene el nombre de su novia.

Cuando el pene estaba tranquilo, sólo se veía WY y cuando estaba muy entusiasmado, se podía leer completo WENDY.

El gringo fue de vacaciones a Jamaica y se metió a un baño, cuando estaba orinando, llegó un Jamaiquino negro y grandote, el gringo notó que en su pene también decía WY y le preguntó:

-" ¿Oye, tu novia también se llama WENDY?

A lo que el negro le respondió que NO. El gringo le dijo:

-" Es que el mío también dice WY y cuando está grande, dice WENDY.

El negro le contestó:

-" El mío cuando esta grande dice:

"WELCOME TO JAMAICA, THANKS FOR YOUR VISIT AND HAVE A NICE DAY"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2011)

* HAVE A NICE DAY* 


:enfadado:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

Escrito en minúscula..... jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2011)

ESE SCRIPT DEL TOOR


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> :enfadado:




Pero no te enojes.....


----------



## Electronec (Dic 25, 2011)

Trigo, trigo,....a ver si pasamos de página,..porque no puede ser....hno:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2011)

anoto un poroto para pasar la pagina del trigo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 25, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Leído por ahí.....



segun aparece en "la nueva picardia mexicana" aparece la vercion de un mexicano que al ir al medico el medico felicita a la novia del paciente ya que al hacer los examenes noto que llevaba tatuado en el miembro el apellido de su novia "villada" la novia corrige al doctor diciendole, esque en realidad dice " viva villa hijos de la chingada" pero extendida...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

Anoto otro pototo.....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 25, 2011)

y quien es ella la ayudante de santa ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

Y cambiamos de página......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> y quien es ella la ayudante de santa ?



es el regalo de santa,,,,notase el moño del regalo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 25, 2011)

cual                                    moño...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2011)

el                                              rojo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

De qué hablas.... 




Yo sólo veo un trasero...... cualquier otra cosa sólo la vería un gay.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2011)

que no vieron el moño ?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 25, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> De qué hablas....
> Yo sólo veo un trasero...... cualquier otra cosa sólo la vería un gay.....[/quote
> 
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/medico-gay-para-reirse-muchoo
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 25, 2011)

Huuuuu, Que moño tan lindo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Huuuuu, Que moño tan lindo!!!



jajaj vio el moño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ también



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Anoto otro pototo.....



ay esta el moño


----------



## asherar (Dic 25, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ... "villada" ... " viva villa hijos de la chingada" ...



Acá en Argentina lo conocemos con los textos: "ReCopla" y "Recuerdo de Constantinopla" respectivamente.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Huuuuu, Que moño tan lindo!!!






Hooola enfermera!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Hooola enfermera!



JAJaajajajajjajajja


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2011)

que grande rey que trajiste el moño a esta pagina


----------



## lubeck (Dic 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que grande rey que trajiste el moño a esta pagina





fer me cai que me caes re bien.... saludos mi amigo!!!.. y no me da pena decirlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2011)

De todos los bombones que me han regalado , conservo los moños . . . cosa e vieja


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De todos los bombones que me han regalado , conservo los moños . . . cosa e vieja


claro... seria una tonteria conservar los bombones...

ojo, que hablo en sentido de broma de palabras y metaforico por lo de "el moñito"...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 26, 2011)

cuales moños????

yo no vi ningun moño???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> claro... seria una tonteria conservar los bombones...
> 
> ojo, que hablo en sentido de broma de palabras y metaforico por lo de "el moñito"...


 
Conservo un bombón asesino


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 26, 2011)

no se conservan solo se saborean, por muy "asesinos" que esten...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2011)

Lo voy a conservar hasta que consiga otro más sabrosón 

*******************************************************
 Una reportera de CNN oyó hablar de un anciano judío que había estado yendo a orar al Muro de los Lamentos durante muchos años, todos los días, sin faltar uno.Así es que fue allí a comprobarlo. Identificó al hombre fácilmente mientras se acercaba al Muro. Lo observó mientras oraba. Después de 45 minutos y cuando el viejito daba vuelta para irse, ella se acercó para hacerle una entrevista. [/SIZE]-Disculpe señor. Soy Rebecca Smith, reportera de CNN. ¿Cuál es su nombre?-Morris Fishbein - respondió el hombre. -¿Cuánto tiempo ha venido usted, señor, al Muro de los Lamentos?- Alrededor de 60 años.-¡60 años! ¡Es asombroso! ¿Y por quién ó por qué reza?  - Rezo por la paz entre cristianos, judíos y musulmanes. Rezo porque terminen todas las guerras y los odios entre la gente. Rezo para que los niños crezcan como adultos responsables, amando a sus semejantes .-¿Y cómo se siente usted después de estos 60 años? 
*- Como si hubiera estado hablando a una pared. :enfadado:*


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2011)

NOVIO:Te llamare eva.. 
NOVIAorque..??
NOVIOorque eres mi primera mujer...
NOVIA:te llamare dalmata...
NOVIOorque..??
NOVIAorque eres el 101..!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

. . . Peugeot , eres mi 3008 


 -¡Mamá!, ¡mamá!, en el colegio me dicen: "jabón en polvo"-No te preocupes, Ariel. [/SIZE]///////////Mamá, mamá, mamá, ¿Es verdad que todos los niños tenemos dos papás y dos mamás? [/SIZE]No hijito, sólo tú,........ porque eres bizco. /////////// Ring, ring, suena el teléfono a las cuatro de la mañana, al descolgar se oye una voz que pregunta: Aló, aló, ¿La familia Silva? Una voz dormilona contesta: ¡No imbecil, la familia duerme! :enfadado:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 2, 2012)

Qué bueno que todavía no se pierde el gusto por los chistes clásicos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

*Hace dos días me vengo riendo con éste chiste  :*

*¡Ojo con el Gran Danés!!!* 
En una veterinaria hay 3 perros esperando ser atendidos. Un Labrador negro, un Labrador dorado, y un Gran Danés.

El labrador negro le pregunta al dorado:
- ¿Por qué estas aquí ?
El labrador dorado contesta:
- Me van a castrar... resulta que soy meón compulsivo....orino en cualquier parte, el piso, las alfombras, los muebles, paredes, plantas....lo que sea.

Lo que colmó la medida es que me mandé una flor de meada justo en el medio de la cama de los dueños....

-¿ Y ?

- Dicen que estoy muy excitado, y que eso se cura con la castración....., ¿Y vos, qué haces aquí ?


El labrador negro contesta:
- Resulta que soy pocero... pocero compulsivo...hago pozos donde sea, en el jardín, en las macetas... adentro de la casa y afuera, en las alfombras, muebles tapizados, felpudos, es de locos... hasta que hice un pozo en el medio de la cama de mis dueños, y, como a vos, me van a castrar para que que pierda esos impulsos.

Luego de un silencio breve, ambos miran al Gran Danés y le hacen la misma pregunta: ¿Y vos ?

El Gran Danés contesta:
- Resulta que soy adicto al sexo...una especie de montador asesino serial...no me puedo dominar...veo a cualquiera de espaldas, y me lo tengo que montar... no importa si es perro...o perra, o gato..., u oveja..., almohadones..., sillones.... lo que sea... un desastre... no lo puedo manejar...

...Y lo que detonó la situación es que ayer, mi patrón salía de la ducha, se le cayó la toalla, se agachó a levantarla... y... qué querés que te diga...me enceguecí...me nublé... no me pude resistir y ahí nomás me le tiré encima como un poseído... 

No sabés cómo gritaba ese hombre !!... Así que por eso estoy acá...

Uno de los labradores le dice:
- Uhh !!! ... Sos candidato seguro a la castración !!!


- Eso es lo que yo creía, ........ pero parece que solamente me van a cortar y limar las uñas  .....





​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2012)

hauchhhhh jajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 2, 2012)




----------



## Eliana (Ene 3, 2012)

jajajajajaj


----------



## asherar (Ene 4, 2012)

Por qué se le llamó "síndrome premenstrual" ?

Porque "síndrome de la vaca loca" ya se había usado.


En realidad fue al revés pero si no, no da el chiste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

Ellas tienen el problema de la semana antes , la semana durante y la semana después


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2012)

o sea le queda solo una semana por mes para no tener problemas¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

. . .  bueno . . .  tampoco es tan tan exacto  :reido.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Por qué se le llamó "síndrome premenstrual" ?
> 
> Porque "síndrome de la vaca loca" ya se había usado.
> 
> ...


 
me mato .........asi como esta .


----------



## Alva (Ene 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Hace dos días me vengo riendo con éste chiste  :*
> 
> *¡Ojo con el Gran Danés!!!*
> En una veterinaria hay 3 perros esperando ser atendidos. Un Labrador negro, un Labrador dorado, y un Gran Danés.
> ...



Muy bueno lo del Gran Danès parece que el patròn era màs compulsivo que èl.ja,ja,ja


----------



## asherar (Ene 7, 2012)

ORIGEN DE LA PALABRA ANFITRIÓN 

En la mitología griega, *Anfitrión *era el marido de Alcmena, madre de Hércules.
Mientras Anfitrión estaba en la guerra de Tebas, Zeus tomaba su forma para acostarse con Alcmena, la noche antes que Anfitrión volviera, tras lo cual ella queda embarazada.
 Con el embarazo de Alcmena, un gran alboroto fué creado, porque Anfitrión dudó de la 
fidelidad de su esposa. 
Al final todo fué aclarado por Zeus y Anfitrión se puso contento por ser el marido de una 
mujer elegida por el Dios Zeus, para tener sexo.
De aquellas noches de amor nació el semidios Hércules.
A partir de allí, el termino *anfitrión* paso a tener el sentido de:
"aquel que recibe en su casa".
Por lo tanto, *Anfitrión* es sinónimo de *CORNUDO TRANQUILO Y FELÍZ !*

RESUMIENDO:
*CUANDO ALGUIEN DIGA QUE USTED ES UN BUEN ANFITRIÓN,....POR LAS DUDAS.... ESTÉ ATENTO,Y..... VIGILE A SU MUJER!!!!!!   
*

DEMASIADA CULTURA ES UN PROBLEMA...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

mejor es no saber mucho,entonces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Por lo tanto, *Anfitrión* es sinónimo de *CORNUDO TRANQUILO Y FELÍZ !*


 

! Que mal anfitrion que soy LPM hno: !

JAJAJAJA


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2012)

¡¡¡ASI SE PIDE EL DIVORCIO !!!

Una mujer se va de viaje y a los pocos días le manda un mail a su esposo que decía: "SUPLICO ENVIARME PAPELES DE DIVORCIO. ENCONTRÉ COMPAÑERO IDEAL. REÚNE LAS CONDICIONES DEL MAZDA 3, 2012". 

El esposo, extrañado, acude a la respectiva agencia de automóviles más cercana y pide las características del Mazda 3 2012... 
El vendedor le comienza a explicar:

"TIENE MAYOR EMPUJE, EL EJE ES MÁS LARGO, LA LUBRICACIÓN ES CONSTANTE Y TIENE UN SISTEMA DE SEGURIDAD QUE PERMITE QUE SE PARE CUANDO SE DESEE, COMO SEA Y DONDE SEA".

Con esa descripción el desafortunado marido pudo comprender los motivos de su esposa y lo único que le quedo fue buscarse una nueva compañera.

Fue a pasear un par de días y a la semana le contesta a su esposa con otro mail diciéndole: 

"TE ENVIO PAPELES DE DIVORCIO. ENCONTRÉ COMPAÑERA IDEAL. REÚNE LAS CONDICIONES DE CAMIONETA JEEP GRAN CHEROKEE ÚLTIMO MODELO 2012. Cordialmente, TU EX". 

La esposa, extrañada, acude a la respectiva agencia de automóviles más cercana y pide las características de la Gran Cherokee modelo 2012, el vendedor comienza a explicar:

"EL MODELO ES NUEVO, CERO KILÓMETROS, LINDAS CURVAS, MAS ECONÓMICA, NO SE LE AFLOJA LA CARROCERIA, NO RUGE CUANDO SE LE METE LA PALANCA Y SU ESCAPE ES MÁS SILENCIOSO, NO PIERDE ACEITE POR EL DIFERENCIAL, Y LO MEJOR QUE TIENE... TRABAJA DURO Y SIN PROBLEMAS CON LAS DOS TRACCIONES, DELANTERA Y TRASERA..."


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

buenisimo .me mato este ultimo .
asi se hace :
cuando la vida te da un golpe , lo mejor es un  buen contragolpe


----------



## keysoy (Ene 8, 2012)

jajjajjjjajjaj q bueno algunos chistes


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> buenisimo
> cuando la vida te da un golpe , lo mejor es un  buen contragolpe


un clega de por el rumbo siempre dice una frace similar:   si la vida te da la espalda..., agarrale las nalgas...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2012)

Me Parece Divino
"Que Tal Diplomacia"

Dos Amigas Se Encuentran Después De Muchos Años Y Entablan El Siguiente
Diálogo:
¡¡¡Hola, Paola, ¿Cómo Te Ha Ido?, ¡¡¡Qué Gusto Me Da Verte... A Los Años!!!-¡Que Sorpresa Gigi! ¿Cuánto Gusto! Qué Ha Sido De Tu Vida?Ay Pues, Mira, Me Casé Con Un Millonario Que Me Ha Dado De Todo. SabrásQue Me Ha Comprado Dos Mansiones, Una En La Planicie Y Otra En Eisha.- Me Parece DivinoAdemás, Me Ha Comprado Un Departamento En Miami.- Me Parece Divino- Además, Tenemos A Los Chicos En El Mejor Colegio De Lima.- Me Parece Divino- Siempre Nos Vamos De Vacaciones Toda La Familia A Miami.- Me Parece Divino ¿Y A Ti, Como Te Va? ¿Te Casaste También Con Un Millonario?- No Gigi, Yo Me Casé Con Un Maestro De Escuela.
¡¡No Me Digas!! - Si... Sabrás Que Me Ha Enseñado A Hablar Mucho Mejor. 
Mira: - Antes Yo Decía: ‘Chapa Un Taxi’,Y Ahora Digo, ‘Toma Un Taxi’ - Antes Yo Decía : ‘Safa D'aquí’Y Ahora Digo, ‘Por Favor, Retírese”
Antes Yo Decía: "A Mi Que Diablos (M) Me Importa"

Y Ahora Digo..... "Me Parece Divino"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2012)

Jejeje . . . Diviiinoooooooooo 

Un día se mueren tres amigos en un accidente de tráfico. Los tres suben al Cielo y los recibe San Pedro, quien les comenta cómo va a ser su estancia allí: - Aquí en El Cielo todo el mundo se desplaza en coche, y la calidad de éste depende del comportamiento que se haya tenido en vida. - Tú, Juan, por haber sido infiel a tu esposa en 20 ocasiones, conducirás un Twingo con parches y abolladuras, el tapizado hecho polvo y el tubo de escape picado. -Tú, Antonio, por haber traicionado a tu esposa con otras 5 mujeres, tendrás un Corsa 1.400 en buen estado general, con pocos fallos. -Y tú, Jaime, por haber sido siempre fiel a tu esposa, irás en un Aston Martin V8 de 400 CV, con kit deportivo, tapicería en piel y equipo de audio JBL de 240 W. RMS. Además, como premio adicional, te alojarás en la suite presidencial del Hilton y te haremos socio del club de golf. Cada uno de los tres amigos toma un rumbo con el vehículo que le adjudicaron. A los cuatro meses, después de haber recorrido muchos km. por las carreteras celestiales, se encuentran los tres por casualidad en un semáforo. Juan y Antonio se bajan de sus coches para saludarse y observan que Jaime no se baja de su Aston Martín. Lo ven llorando amargamente al volante y extrañados se dirigen hacia él: - ¿Por qué lloras Jaime? ¡Pero si tienes el mejor coche del Cielo y vives como un marajá, tío! No tienes motivos para estar deprimido....   ¿Que no? ¡Joder... acabo de ver a 
mi esposa en patineta!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Que no? ¡Joder... acabo de ver a
> mi esposa en patineta!!!!!




.................................................... .  .


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2012)

Esto parece "La Venganza de don Mendo", todos con cuernos (aunque no muere ni el apuntador)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

el otro dia pensaba justo en eso, o algo parecido.
por que (tristemente ) un conocido tuvo un problema asi, un tema de la esposa infiel.

y saben a que llegue ??? 

el tipo tiene que ser feliz !!  si tu esposa te hizo los cuernos fue ella la que traiciono a la faminia, fue ella la que hizo la cagada (siempre que uno no haya tenido culpa real) .

la cabeza de uno maneja todo , si uno quiere se deja enredar y deja crecer como en ese chiste la amargura de que su esposa le fue infiel, de que no todo en la vida fue como el esperaba o como el queria.

pero uno debe manejar a la cabeza, y ........darse cuenta que uno , a lo mucho , y con suerte e inteligencia podra manejar SU PROPIA VIDA, nada mas , no podes ser el conductor de la vida de nadie mas, ni de tu esposa ni de tus hijos, ni de tus amigos, ni nada.
con suerte de la tuya .

entonces si la otra persona se comporta como mierda, (amigo, esposa/o , o ..tristemente hijos) cosa de ellos, .......ya son grandes.
en el chiste ese el tipo deberia seguir siendo feliz, no llorar.
ya recorrio el camino de la vida y ahora tiene el cielo para disfrutar, y  si su mujer o amigo/a hizo cagada , cosa de ella.


es.......tan dificil despegarse de la influencia de los demas, cuesta tanto en la cabeza aceptar que "apenas" podemos con nuestras vidas y menos vamos a pretender que los demas hagan lo que nosotros pretendemos.
cada uno que se haga cargo de lo que hace.
y nosotros disfrutemos de la buena gente.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 16, 2012)

Niños... Niños.. no jueguen en la tierra!!!!!!

... y los niños que se van a marte! hno:


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 16, 2012)

Yo hubiera Jurado que si lo eran!

todos se comportan como si lo fueran...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2012)

y que culpa tienen las putas ???????


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 16, 2012)

otra popular por estos lares era: que nos gobiernen las putas, que sus hijos no pueden...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 16, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Niños... Niños.. no jueguen en la tierra!!!!!!
> 
> ... y los niños que se van a marte! hno:




el anfitrion de la fiesta dijo: bailen con gracia!!!!


y gracia bailo con todos esa noche


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 16, 2012)

pero no se apene dijo la señorita....

(no, no es chiste, lo se)


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola.

*Quien bebe vino, VIVE  MENOS...* 



*
· Menos triste. 
· Menos deprimido. 
· Menos tenso. 
· Menos peleado con la vida. 
· Menos enfermo del corazón.
  Piensa en ello. 

Para mis tintos amigos, sauvignon cordiales, y que tengan una semana merlot.  

Los Vinos mas amargos de la historia:

1) Vino mi suegra
2) Vino el recibo
3) Ya se vino
4) Se vino adentro
Y el más amargo y jodido de todos:* 

*
**¡NO LE VINO!*​ 
Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 17, 2012)

JUA JUA JUA!!!!! excelente *elaficionado*..... muy bueno jajajaja.... ahora va otro realmente bueno....
[/SIZE]Un grupo de balseros cubanos se escapan rumbo a Miami. 
En  la mitad del océano un viejito empieza a gritar que se siente mal, que  va a morir y que para despedirse de su Cuba natal, quiere una bandera  cubana. 

Todos se miran y no saben de dónde sacar una bandera.

De pronto, una de las chicas conmovida le dice: 

_-Mire abuelo......., bandera lo que se dice bandera no hay, pero yo tengo una tatuada en la nalga,si la quiere ver y despedirse, se la puedo mostrar... _

El viejo acepta, ella se baja los jeans y le muestra el tatuaje. 

El hombre emocionado comienza a besarle la nalga en el lugar del tatuaje diciendo: 

_-¡Adiós mi Cuba querida, adiós mi patria natal!_

…y así siguió besándole la nalga como 15 minutos... luego la mira y le dice: 

_-¿No te podrías dar vuelta?, ¡¡¡me dieron ganas de despedirme de Fidel!!!



_Saludos[/SIZE]


----------



## Electronec (Ene 17, 2012)

Muy buenos chistes compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2012)




----------



## asherar (Ene 20, 2012)

este me matooo






(armas de distracción masiva, ... falta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> este me matooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
      


**********************************************************


La mujer, después de estacionar el coche , le pregunta al marido :

- Mi vida, ¿me he quedado muy separada de la acera? 

El marido le contesta:

- ¿De cuál de las dos?


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

esto es una joda! (es real)
cómo %*&$@#! pongo el capcha?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 22, 2012)

¿De cuál de las dos? 

......


----------



## zxeth (Ene 22, 2012)

ajajajajjajajajajajaja, te quiero ver ahi tratando de piratear algo ajajajja


----------



## Daniele (Ene 23, 2012)

Un sabado a la tarde un tipo va a la farmacia y le pide al empleado:
- Sr, por favor me da 10 cajas de preservativos.
- Lo siento, solo tengo 9 cajas.
- Ya me aruinaste la noche...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

*-Si juegan una carrera marcha atrás un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana?
*


----------



## Dano (Ene 24, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> esto es una joda! (es real)
> cómo %*&$@#! pongo el capcha?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66138


----------



## asherar (Ene 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *-Si juegan una carrera marcha atrás un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana?
> *



El que tenga mayor corriente inversa de saturación ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *-Si juegan una carrera marcha atrás un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana?
> *



gana el diodo mas rapido


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

Gana el de silicio....

oicilis vs oinamreg... tiene menos letras...hno:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

pero los dos diodos tienen 2 patas cada uno,así que gana el mas rapido


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2012)

gana el de silicio por que el de germanio es mas viejo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola.

Mira la nariz roja por 10seg más o menos.
Después mira hacía un fondo blanco o cierra los ojos.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dano (Ene 24, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira la nariz roja por 30seg más o menos.



No puedo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

Veo como si fuera una parca


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2012)

Uh pero son todos vurros!!  (a propósito)

Esa imagen no tiene ninguna ciencia, si se fijan, es una foto común y corriente pero en negativo, y tampoco tiene nada que ver ese coso rojo (en realidad es azul) que tiene en la nariz...

Una vez que puedan con esta, hagan la prueba. Pasen a negativo cualquier foto que les guste y hagan los mismos pasos que se indican con esta... Funciona.

De paso, me parece que esta imagen vino de FB, la acabo de ver allá hace algunas horas... 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

Ahora veo una payasa !


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora veo una payasa !


Bastante buena la payasa... está para hacerle payasitos toda la noche...


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

yo no veo nada con la bueni-parca.... 

y quien fue el diodo mas rapido, dosme? no me dejes con la duda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

yo si vi la chica bien clarita,asta el color de piel bien nítida,la sonrisa  y el punto rojo de la nariz desapareció,
luego todo se esfumo,
luego vi la foto que puso tavo , es mas bonita la que esta en negativo ,parece que el cerebro reconstruye el rostro de la chica al gusto de cada quien lo mire,,,
la verdad yo esperaba verla desnuda,pero tenia ropa


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2012)

Entra un chino a un castillo a violar a la princesa, ella desesperada grita:
- ESCOLTA!! - Y el chino le dice: - Es colta pero gluesa y sablosa!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

no comments


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> no comments



Cheeeeee, no seas tan *mala onda...*  

Alto chiste me conté eh!!! jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

Contame el chiste del japonés copeteado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Cheeeeee, no seas tan *mala onda...*
> 
> Alto chiste me conté eh!!! jajaja


pero la princesa tiene guardias ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Cheeeeee, no seas tan *mala onda...*
> 
> *Alto chiste* me conté eh!!! jajaja


 
.....................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2012)

Ajajajajaja, Bueno, bueno! XD


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2012)

Me causa más gracia el comentario de FernandoB que mi chiste del chino violín...


fernandob dijo:


> .....................................


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 25, 2012)

Va uno de humor negro....... 

*Accidente de la esposa*
El Sr. Martínez recibe una llamada de un  hospital. Le informan que su esposa sufrió un terrible accidente  automovilístico. El hombre se va inmediatamente al hospital, llega a la  sala de Emergencias y pregunta por su esposa. 
Le dicen que el Dr. Ramírez es el médico que la recibió, lo van a buscar  para que le informe sobre el estado de salud de la Sra. Martínez. El  doctor llega y se encuentra con el Sr. Martínez muy compungido. 
- ¿Sr.Martínez?...
- Si, soy yo digame, doctor, ¿Qué sucedió, como está mi esposa?
El doctor se sienta y dice: 
- Me temo que el pronóstico no es bueno... su esposa tuvo dos fracturas graves en la columna vertebral.
- ¡Dios santo! - Exclama el Sr. Martínez.- ¿Cuál es su diagnóstico, doctor?
El doctor dice: 
- De momento, muy grave, sus signos vitales están estables. Sin embargo  debo decirle que su columna es inoperable, ella quedo paralítica y usted  va a tener que darle la comida en la boca como a un bebé. 
Martínez comienza a sollozar. El doctor continúa:
- Además, usted no se podrá separar de ella por mucho tiempo, tendrá que  darle vuelta en la cama cada dos horas para evitarle acumulación de  líquidos en los pulmones lo que le producirá una neumonía fatal.
Martínez llora desconsoladamente al imaginarse el cuadro... El doctor sigue: 
- Prepárase también para colocarle pañales, los cuales deberá cambiar  por lo menos cinco veces cada día. Ud. la va a limpiar cada vez que haga  cacá ya que su esposa ya no puede controlar los esfínteres. Puede que  se llene de gases y emita pedos con alguna frecuencia. Le recomiendo que  se acostumbre y la limpie inmediatamente para evitar acumulación de los  líquidos podridos que saldrán de sus intestinos.
Es estos momentos, el Sr. Martínez está con el ánimo en el piso.  Entonces el doctor Ramírez le pasa un brazo por la espalda al Sr.  Martínez, le da unas palmadas y dice: 
- Cálmese, hombre, todo esto es chiste mío... estoy bromeando... su esposa murió en el accidente... tranquilo.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

ni bien vi el nick de pysco83 y el chiste de humor recordé 
esto que paso y muchos se enojaron por el humor negro del gobernador
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...a-los-que-ayudaron-despues-del-sismo-de-peru/


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2012)

que HDP ...................no sabia que los adams tenian un hijo medico.........


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2012)

Un hombre grande, de unos 80 años le pregunta al entrenador en el gimnasio:
- ¿Qué máquina debo usar para impresionar a una chica de 30 ?
 ... El entrenador piensa unos segundos, lo mira y le dice:
- Le recomiendo el cajero automático.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2012)

Todas las monjitas estaban andando en bicicleta en el patio del convento y sale la madre superiora y las llama a comer... Las monjas siguen andando en sus bicicletas y sin prestarle atención.
La madre superiora las llama 2 veces más. Al cabo de un rato se enoja y les dice:

*- Si no vienen a comer les pongo el asiento a las bicicletas!! *


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

metodo anti SOPA y FBI 

*chistes aptos todo publico y buenos*

chistes comunes

chistes un poco zafados

chistes medio zafados a un poco mas

chistes zarpados, guarangos racistas, y contra gobiernos o famosos.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 2, 2012)

"Hasta que la muerte los separe..."



Ya quisiera que me agarre la muerte...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 2, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> "Hasta que la muerte los separe..."
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66714
> 
> Ya quisiera que me agarre la muerte...


esto como que ya lo habia visto antes


----------



## Tavo (Feb 2, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> esto como que ya lo habia visto antes


Buáh, espero que no te enojes che... lo puse acá porque sinceramente me causó mucha gracia... 

Para los desentendidos: Eso vino de FB.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola

LAS  10 PALABRAS MAS  USADAS  POR LAS MUJERES

1 )    Y LISTO:  
Ésta es la palabra que usan las mujeres para terminar una discusión cuando han dicho la última palabra y tú te has quedado callado. Significa que están seguras de tener razón. 

2)     5 MINUTOS: 
Puede tener dos significados: si tú la estás necesitando para algo y la mujer se está vistiendo, está hablando por teléfono o viendo  su telenovela favorita, significa media hora.  Si ella te necesita para algo y tú estas jugando al playstation o viendo un partido, significa dos minutos. 

3)   NADA: Significa mucha rabia o fastidio por algo. Generalmente la utilizan cuando el hombre pregunta ¿Te pasa algo?. Quiere decir que SÍ pasa algo y es muy grave. Discusiones que empiezan con NADA normalmente duran de una hora a 3 años y terminan con LISTO (ver el punto 1).

4)     HAZ LO QUE QUIERAS: 
Definitivamente significa que NO hagas lo que quieras. ¡¡NI SE TE OCURRA!! 

5)     GRAN SUSPIRO: 
Es como una palabra, pero no verbal. Muy a menudo los hombres no lo saben interpretar. Un GRAN SUSPIRO significa que ella piensa que eres un idiota y se pregunta por qué está perdiendo su tiempo peleando contigo discutiendo sobre NADA    (ver el punto 3).


6)   OK.  ESTÁ BIEN: Es una de las palabras mas peligrosas que una mujer puede decir a un hombre. Aunque da la impresión de significar que te dan la razón, realmente significa que la mujer necesita tiempo para pensar muy bien antes de decidir cómo y cuándo hacértelas pagar.  Y lo vas a pagar, seguro.

7)   GRACIAS: 
Por tradición la mujer pronuncia esta palabra solamente una vez al año. Si una mujer te da las gracias, no hagas preguntas o no te desmayes; quiere sólo dar las gracias. 
Nota: pero si dice MUCHAS GRACIAS es puro sarcasmo y no te está dando las gracias de verdad.

8)    COMO QUIERAS: 
Es el modo gentil de la mujer para decir ¡¡¡vete a la mierda!!!


9)     NO TE PREOCUPES,  QUE YO LO HAGO: Otra frase peligrosa. Significa que una mujer pidió a un hombre algo dos veces (no importa si fue hace poco o incluso en años diferentes), y consideró necesario darse por vencida y hacerlo ella misma.  Esto llevará al hombre a preguntarse ¿Pero qué hice de malo? La respuesta de la mujer es el punto numero 3.

10)    ¿QUIÉN ES?:
Ésta es sólo una simple pregunta, pero recuerda que cada vez que una mujer te pregunta ¿quién es? en realidad te está preguntando: ¡¡¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿QUIÉN ES ESA ZORRA Y QUÉ ES LO QUE QUIERE CONTIGO????!!!!!!!'   
Ojo con lo que contestas.  De cualquier manera, como no sea tu madre o tu hermana, estás jodido.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2012)

el punto 10 siempre lleva al punto 1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2012)

Y yo que pensé que esas cosas solo me pasaban a mi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2012)

parece que no dosme,su majestad también es victima


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Buáh, espero que no te enojes che... lo puse acá porque sinceramente me causó mucha gracia...
> 
> Para los desentendidos: Eso vino de FB.


tranquilo che lo que cuenta es la intencion jejeje la de hacer reir


----------



## Electronec (Feb 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y yo que pensé que esas cosas solo me pasaban a mi



Es un Firmware de serie.


----------



## Imzas (Feb 4, 2012)

Cual es el colmo de un hiperkinético?
Que le administren un K(i)eto-profeno

Cual es el colmo de un sicoanalista?
que su hijo le diga:
"papá loqu(i)ero".


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 4, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola
> 
> LAS  10 PALABRAS MAS  USADAS  POR LAS MUJERES
> 
> ...



Uno debe saberse al revés y al derecho estos otro diez mandamientos


----------



## jol45 (Feb 6, 2012)

No leí todas las paginas, solo algunas del comienzo y otras del final. 
Por tanto si lo que digo esta ya repetido seria un ERROR 200 "Que esta entre la Pantalla y el Aciento"

       Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Feb 7, 2012)

Un tipo llega a su casa y encuentra a su mujer haciendo el amor con su amigo, saca la escopeta y lo mata y la mujer le dice:

- Sigue asi que te vas a quedar sin amigos !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 7, 2012)

10 llamadas perdidas: mamá


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 7, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> 10 llamadas perdidas: mamá



UUuuu, Cuidado!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 7, 2012)

Para otros mas adultos del foro, aplica 10 llamadas perdidas de la esposa


----------



## djwash (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## asherar (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

que nene mas dañlno


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


>



Genio!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2012)

*Pilotos Italianos *


*




*

*



*


----------



## Imzas (Feb 9, 2012)

10 llamadas perdidas: mamá 
Original el "chiste gráfico", el chinito es tierno, pero lo trataban muy mal en la pelicula :S. y Bueno si son 10 llamadas perdidas, ¡imagina como serian si fueran de la novia o la esposa!!:
*Pilotos Italianos * El barco de DosMe iba muy rápido y angulado por eso terminoa si jeje XD
Aaca otros chistes graficos:
KIll Rates, el magnate de Mocksoft, original en ingles, la pagina esta offline actualmente, adivinen por que, una lástima realmente, era buen humor intelectual e informático.






Ver el archivo adjunto 67072
Ver el archivo adjunto 67073
Enjoy!


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 11, 2012)

Excelentes los gráficos *Jaz* y *Dosme*.... me he partido de la risa..... ahora va uno mío aunque no es gráfico...

Un tipo que decide comprar una mascota ve a un loro colgando, cabeza abajo, de un palo; se le queda mirando y dice en voz alta:​
- Vaya, ¿qué le habrá pasado a este loro?​
- Yo nací así: soy un loro sin patas - dice el ave.​
- ¡Je, je! Me pareció como si este pájaro hubiera entendido lo que dije y me hubiera contestado.​
- Claro que entendí lo que dijiste. Soy un loro sumamente inteligente y muy culto.​
-  ¿Ah, sí? Entonces contéstame esto: ¿cómo te cuelgas del palo, si no tienes patas?​
-  Bueno, verás, me da un poco de vergüenza, pero ya que has preguntado,  te lo voy a decir: uso mi pene como gancho y lo enrollo en el palo, no  puedes verlo porque lo cubro con mis plumas".​
- ¡Increíble! ¿Realmente puedes entender lo que dice la gente y contestar?​
-  Claro que sí, hablo español e inglés. Puedo conversar sin mayores  problemas casi sobre cualquier tema: política, religión, fútbol,  química, filosofía... y soy especialmente bueno en ornitología. Deberías  comprarme, soy un excelente compañero.​
El hombre mira la etiqueta del precio ($200) y masculla:​
- Ese precio es demasiado para mí.​
-  Pssst....- le llama el loro moviendo un ala para que se acerque. -  Nadie me quiere porque no tengo patas. Ofrécele al dueño $20.​
El  hombre ofrece los $20 y sale de la tienda con el ave. Pasan las semanas  y el loro es sensacional, gracioso, interesante, un excelente amigo,  entiende todo y hasta da muy buenos consejos. Su dueño está feliz con  él. Un día, el hombre llega de trabajar y el loro lo llama:​
- Pssst.... - moviendo un ala para que se acerque.​
El tipo se pone muy cerca de la jaula.

- No sé si contarte o no, pero es acerca de tu mujer y el cartero.​
- ¡¿Qué?!​
-  Bueno, esta mañana, cuando llegó el cartero, tu mujer lo recibió con un  beso en la boca. Ella estaba vestida sólo con ropa interior.​
- ¿Y después qué pasó?​
- Después, el cartero entró en la casa y empezó a acariciarla toda.​
- ¡Dios Santo! ¿Y qué más?​
-  Después, le quitó las bragas y el sostén. Se arrodilló y empezó a  besarla por todas partes, empezando por los senos, lentamente, e iba  bajando y bajando por el ombligo y seguía y seguía...​
El ave se queda callada un buen rato.​
- ¿Y qué pasó? ¿Qué pasó? ¡Habla maldito loro! - grita frenético el hombre.​
- No sé, se me paró y me caí del palo.



Saludos jajajajaja​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2012)

jajaja ya me imagine el final cuando lo estaba leyendo muy bueno


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola.

Sin comentarios.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

Ja ja ja ¿ de dónde sacas esas fotos aficionado ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2012)

en el parque tematico¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Feb 12, 2012)

Estas caminando por la plaza y te roban el celular. Al cabo de 5 minutos viene el chorro y te dice:
- "Tomá, atendé, tu vieja es insoportable!"


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 12, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sin comentarios.
> 
> ...


*debe ser el parque más visitado *


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

que haran los pibes /as en ese parque por la noche ???


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que haran los pibes /as en ese parque por la noche ???



Taaaaanto así como para que los árboles sigan el ejemplo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2012)

Leeeeendo Jardín Botánico tiene ElAficionado 

Muuuuuuy bueno el de Tavo


----------



## djwash (Feb 13, 2012)

- Una mujer le arranca el pene a su novio y se va en su auto. Pasan unas cuadras hasta que la chica tira el miembro por la ventana, con tanta mala suerte que le rompe el parabrisas a una ambulancia que venia atras de ella. La ambulancia frena y el chofer le dice al acompañante:¡que grande que la tenia ese mosquito! 



Van el padre y el hijo por la ruta y ven un burro, y ya conocen la fama de los burros no? y el hijo le dice 
- papi que es eso? 
- y el padre le contesta - un burro hijo 
- y el hijo le contesta - ala mier%& como la tendras vos que sos ingeniero...


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 13, 2012)

en la misma ruta va pasando un auto con padre madre y el niño que al ver al burro le pregunta al padre
-papá, que tiene ese burro, porque esta asi?
el padre para no meterse en esos asuntos a tan temprana edad del niño responde
-esque esta enfermo m'hijo, ta enfermo
la mujer presurosamente le dice al chamaco
-ya quisiera tu padre tener la mitad de salud que ese burro!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2012)

Papá papá mira al burro

Si hijo y que 

Y vos sos Ingeniero


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

italiano tenias que ser ..
Como apuran eh?
Fabrizio






Rossi






Biaggi











Schettino








​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 14, 2012)

_*Me emborrache para olvidarte. Y ahora te veo doble
*__*Ojos que no ven... Zapatos llenos de  estiércol
*__*Di No a la droga. Hay poca y somos muchos
*__*Un día estaba en mi cama viendo las estrellas cuando de repente me pregunte... ¿Donde esta el techo? 
*__*Voy a escribir algo profundo... Subsuelo
*__*Abajo las drogas... Atentamente, los del sótano
*__*Si eres un joven entre 16 y 18 años... Entonces tienes 17
*__*Gracias a Dios que soy Ateo
*__*Intente suicidarme y casi me mato
*__*Si la montaña viene a ti... Corre que es un derrumbe
*__*No soporto a las personas que no dan la cara. (Anónimo)*__* 
*__*Dos cosas que odio, el racismo y el negro de acá a la vuelta
*__*Fulanito te quiero. (Menganita)*_ 
_*No  hay opiniones estupidas, sino estupidos que opinan
*__*Cuando el rio suena... Se ahogo una orquesta
*__*¿Para que tomar y manejar?... Si puedes fumar y volar*_
_*Antes de morir, prefiero la muerte
*__*Existen dos palabras que te abrirán muchas puertas. Jale y empuje
*__*No veo la hora de irme. Un ciego
*__*Antes era indeciso. Ahora no se
*__*Trabajar nunca mato a nadie. ¿Pero para que arriesgarse?*__* 
*__*Muerte a los pitufos. Los enanitos verdes
*__*Te he dicho 100 mil millones de veces que no soy exagerado
*__*¿Si el hombre araña? ¿La mujer rasguña?*_
_*Si en Holanda usan suecos. ¿En Suecia usan holandos?*_
_*
*__*En caso de incendio siga la flecha-------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> Dije en caso de incendio!!!*_


----------



## Tavo (Feb 14, 2012)

Están todos muy quemados esos... son bastante viejos, los conocía a la mayoría.. 

Igual lo que vale es la intención.. jaja

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2012)

> Un día estaba en mi cama viendo las estrellas cuando de repente me pregunte... ¿Donde esta el techo?


 jojojojojo                      o


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jojojojojo                      o


su majestad el avatar esta como mas rapido de lo normal jejjejejee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2012)

. . .  las anfetaminas . . . .


----------



## Electronec (Feb 14, 2012)

Abajo las drogas... Atentamente, el-rey-julien y los del sótano..jaja.

Que marcha lo de ese avatar.....jeje...Un abrazo Gus.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

alguna reciente alegria ......................


----------



## asherar (Feb 14, 2012)

las hemorroides ...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 14, 2012)

Cómo hacen para subir una imagen GIF como avatar?? A mi no me deja!! :enfadado:

Sube la imagen pero queda estática, no se mueve!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2012)

la imagen tiene que tener un máximo de 100x100 pixeles y que pese 20k o menos ,si pesa mas se queda quieta

mira como se mueve mi imagen,a las chapas¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

hay o hubo fuesta a la noche don lemur ?? que esta tan ansioso y alegre ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2012)

Lemur . . .  no se de baños de inmersión


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lemur . . . no se de baños de inmersión


 
..........................................



*ENTREVISTA de candidatos al empleo en una gran empresa*:

*
1º) Candidato formado en YALE:*

Director: - ¿Cuál es la cosa más rápida del mundo?

Candidato: - El pensamiento.

Director: - ¿Por qué?

Candidato: - Porque un pensamiento ocurre casi instantáneamente.

Director: - Muy bien, excelente respuesta.



*2º) Candidato formado en HARVARD:*

Director: - ¿Cuál es la cosa más rápida del mundo?

Candidato: - Un parpadeo de ojos.

Director: - ¿Por qué? 

Candidato: - Porque es tan rápido que ni nos damos cuenta de que lo hacemos.

Director: - Óptimo.



*3º) Candidato formado en OXFORD:*

Director: - ¿Cuál es la cosa más rápida del mundo?

Candidato: - La electricidad.

Director: - ¿Por qué?

Candidato: - Al accionar el interruptor, encendemos una lámpara situada a 5km de distancia instantáneamente.

Director: - Excelente.


*4º) Candidato formado en la UBA (Universidad de Bs. As.):*

Director: - ¿Cuál es la cosa más rápida del mundo?

Candidato: - Una diarrea...

Director: - ¿Cómo? ¿Está bromeando? Explique eso...

Candidato: - Verá usted. Ayer por la noche tuve una diarrea tan fuerte, que antes de que pudiera pensar, parpadear o darle al interruptor, ya me había cagado encima...

Director: - ¡El empleo es suyo!
*
*
*MORALEJA:*

Los fundamentos técnicos y los conocimientos académicos no lo son todo... lo que el mundo empresarial argentino de hoy precisa es alguien que entienda de cagadas...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 14, 2012)

asi seria esa cagalera que no le dejo tiempo a nada jajaja yo e visto gente cagarce asi jejejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lemur . . .  no se de baños de inmersión








adjcp dijo:


> asi seria esa cagalera que no le dejo tiempo a nada jajaja yo e visto gente cagarce asi jejejeje


----------



## Tavo (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 por el chiste de Fernando, me *Término innecesariamente vulgar * de risa un buen rato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2012)

*        ¡MUJERES...! 

        A una mujer le diagnostican una enfermedad terminal: 2 meses de vida.
        Decide ir a un pintor para que le haga un retrato y así dejar un bello recuerdo a su familia.
        El día que llega al taller del pintor, se sienta para posar y el pintor la empieza a retratar.
        Al cabo de un rato ella le dice:
        - Perdón, podría pintarme una diadema de diamantes en la cabeza?
        - Sí, señora, por supuesto.
        Al cabo de unos minutos:
        - Y un collar de perlas en el cuello?
        - Por supuesto señora.
        Y le va pidiendo que le pinte también una sortija con un rubí, una pulsera de oro macizo, etc.
        Por fín el retrato queda acabado. La señora parecía una reina toda llena de joyas.
        El pintor le dice:
        - Perdone señora, ¿para qué ha querido que le pinte tantas joyas?
        - Para que la zorra con la que se case mi marido se vuelva loca buscándolas !!!!!!  * 
*

*


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/222475164509197/


----------



## Electronec (Feb 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .........................
> - Para que la zorra con la que se case mi marido se vuelva loca buscándolas !!!!!!



  








Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2012)

Esa tabla es de "Pinus montezumae", u *Ocote* *(ver regionalismos) *

*************************************************** *******************

DESPUÉS DE QUE NACIO EL BEBE, EL PADRE AFLIJIDO FUE A HABLAR CON EL OBSTETRA DOCTOR, ESTOY MUY TRISTE PORQUE MI HIJA NACIO CON EL CABELLO ROJO, NO PUEDE SER MIA!!!!! QUÉ DISPARATE !!!DIJO EL MEDICOAUNQUE USTED Y SU MUJER TENGAN CABELLO NEGRO, PUEDEN TENER CABELLOS ROJOS EN LOS GENES DE SUS FAMILIAS
NO ES POSIBLE, INSISTIO EL PADRE, AMBAS FAMILIAS HAN TENIDO EL CABELLO NEGRO DESDE HACE MUCHAS GENERACIONES 
“BIEN” DICE EL MÉDICO TENGO QUE PREGUNTAR......CON QUÉ FRECUENCIA USTED Y SU MUJER PRACTICAN EL SEXO??
EL HOMBRE AVERGONZADO RESPONDIÓ....“BUENO ESTE AÑO HE ESTADO CANSADO DE TANTO TRABAJAR, SÓLO HICIMOS EL AMOR UNA O DOS VECES EN LOS ULTIMOS MESES.
ENTONCES AHÍ !!!!!!ESTA LA RESPUESTA, DICE EL MEDICO ES OXIDO!!!! 
*no grito , es copy & paste  *


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 19, 2012)

Un hombre se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el hombro y un amigo le  dice, "Hay una computadora en la farmacia que puede diagnosticar  cualquier cosa, mucho más rápido y más barato que un doctor. Pones una  muestra de tu orina y la computadora te diagnostica tu problema, y te  sugiere qué hacer. Además, sólo cuesta 5 pesos".

 El hombre llenó un frasco con orina y fue a la farmacia. Encontró la  computadora y puso la muestra de orina dentro de la máquina. Luego  depositó los $5 en la ranura. La computadora comenzó a hacer ruidos, a  encender y apagar varias luces, y luego de una pequeña pausa, por una  ranura salió un papel que decía:

 Ud. tiene hombro de tenista
  Frote su brazo con agua caliente y sal
  No haga esfuerzos físicos de magnitud
  En dos semanas va a estar mucho mejor

 Más tarde, decidió probar si la computadora podía ser engañada.  Mezcló agua de la canilla, un poco de caca del perro, un poco de pis de  la hija y su mujer. Para terminar, se masturbó y puso su semen en la  extraña mezcla. Fue a la farmacia, encontró la computadora, y le puso la  mezcla, además de los $5. Después de los sonidos y luces de rigor, la  máquina imprimió el siguiente análisis:

 Su agua es demasiado impura: Cómprese un purificador
  Su perro tiene parásitos: Déle vitaminas
  Su hija se droga: Intérnela en un instituto de rehabilitación
  Su esposa está embarazada: Y no es suyo. Consiga un abogado
  Y si no deja de masturbarse, no se le va a curar nunca el hombro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

se equivoco la computadora,las vitaminas no eliminan los parásitos del perro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
jajajaj muy bueno muy bueno


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 19, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se equivoco la computadora,las vitaminas no eliminan los parásitos del perro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> jajajaj muy bueno muy bueno



jajaja yo creo que la pc esta bien quien se equivoco fue el que hecho el chiste jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2012)

Con las vitaminas , los parásitos se van a poner mas gorditos


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Aqui les dejo uno que me llego al mail 



*****Carta de un Negro*****

Querido  amigo  blanco:
Algunas cosas deberias de saber.
Cuando yo nací, ya era *negro.*
Cuando empece a crecer, era *negro.*
Cuando voy a la playa, soy *negro.*
Cuando tengo frio,sigo siendo *negro.*
Cuando tengo panico, soy *negro.*
Cuando me enfermo, soy *negro.*
Inclusive cuando me muera, 
continuaré  siendo *negro.*

En cambio tu, mi querido amigo blanco.

Cuando naces, eres rosado.
Cuando empiesas a crecer, te pones blanco.
Cuando vas a la playa, te pones rojo.
Cuando tienes frio, te pones azul.
Cuando tienes panico, te pones amarillo.
Cuando estas enfermo, te pones verde.
Cuando te mueres, te pones gris.

Y tú todavia tienes los huevos de decirme que yo soy de color

*****Un negro encabronado*****



Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2012)

que no se ponen violetas los negros cuando ase frio?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola.

Sí se ponen violeta, pero no se nota.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Aqui dejo algo que encontre en la red


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2012)

*SABIA DECISIÓN. 

 Una mujer le dice al marido llorando:

 - Definitivamente a este matrimonio le falta magia!!! ...*

*... y el marido la complace y se desaparece Viernes, Sábado y Domingo. *


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## djwash (Feb 23, 2012)

Tenes que borrarle el "imagesXX" del principio del link...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 23, 2012)

Otro más... sobre policías y memes... 



















NAHHH!!! Este me mató!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

*MI AMOR.......................QUE DIJO?*​ 
*Un matrimonio "paisa" viaja a Europa de vacaciones. En la aduana de Alemania la esposa, que domina muy bien el idioma, mientras hace todos los trámites conversa en alemán con la empleada de migración: *

*Buenos días, señora ¿sus papeles?' *​ 

*'Aquí los tiene' El esposo, al no entender nada, pregunta:*​ 
*-'Mi amor, ¿qué dijo?'*​ 

*-'Me pidió los papeles' contesta la esposa tranquila.*​ 

*Vuelve a preguntar la empleada;*​ 

*-'¿Cual es el motivo de su visita?'*​ 

*-'Venimos de vacaciones' contesta la esposa.*​ 

*El esposo **nervioso **vuelve a preguntar a la esposa:*​ 

*-'Mi amor, ¿que dijo?'* ​ 

*-'Me preguntó que a qué venimos a Alemania'*​ 

*Continúa la empleada alemana:*​ 

*-'¿De dónde vienen, señora?'*​ 

*-**'De **Medellín,Colombia*​ 

*Nuevamente insiste el marido** muy nervioso**:*​ 
*- 'Mi amor, ¿qué dijo?'*​ 

*La esposa, un poco desesperada ya, le contesta: -'Pregunta que de dónde venimos'**.*​ 

*La empleada comenta entonces:*​ 

*-'Oh, Medellín!!!!!!. Una vez estuve allí hace algunos años. *​ 


*Qué ciudad tan hermosa, la gente increíble,*​ 
*pero tuve la mala suerte de toparme*​ 
*con un hombre que era insoportable, *​ 

*vago, sucio, machista, celoso, preguntón, *​ 

*desconfiado, no me dejaba en paz *​ 

*y además tuve el peor sexo de mi vida'.*​ 

*-'**¿Qué dijo, mi amor?'*​ 

*-'Que te conoce,*​ 
*guevón!!!!!!, que te conoce!!!! :enfadado:*

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Otro más... sobre policías y memes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, literalmente!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2012)

Esto es real. Es uno de los anuncios que te agrega Google en las páginas.
Me apareció hoy navegando "porai"








Solamente equivocaron el orden, Ayuda Legal debería ir al final.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 28, 2012)

naaa, la cosa es que dejaras a tu mujer conoces a otra y luego lo demas...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Típico...


----------



## djwash (Mar 3, 2012)

Que buenas estan estas galletas jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Que buenas estan estas galletas jajaja
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68450



Jajajajajjajajaa


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Que buenas estan estas galletas jajaja
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68450



JAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

NAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH lo que me re ca**é de risa con este!!!!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Mar 3, 2012)

Jajaja muy bueno!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2012)

*ORACION DE LA MUJER**...*​ 


*Querido Dios:*​ 
*Hasta ahora mi día fue bueno*​ 
*- No estuve chusmeando;*

*- No perdí la paciencia;*
*- No **fui codiciosa, sarcástica, malhumorada, *​
*aburrida ni irónica* 
*- Controlé mi tensión pre menstrual;*

*- No reclamé;*
*- No maldije;*
*- No grité;*
*- No tuve ataques de celos;*
*- No comí chocolate;*
*- Tampoco usé mi tarjeta de crédito, *
*ni di cheques con fecha adelantada; *
*Pero pido tu protección, Señor, *
*porque estoy por levantarme de la cama *
*en cualquier momento!*​

*¡¡¡AMEN!!!*

​


----------



## Psyco83 (Mar 4, 2012)

Una colección de Preguntas Tontas, para reír un rato:

Un parto en la calle… ¿es alumbrado público? 

¿Por qué apretamos más fuerte los botones del control remoto cuando éste tiene pocas pilas? 

 El mundo es redondo y lo llamamos planeta. Si fuese plano… ¿lo llamaríamos redondeta? 

¿Por qué cuando vamos en auto y nos perdemos, apagamos la radio? 

¿Por qué los pilotos kamikaze, llevan casco? 

Si un abogado enloquece… ¿pierde el juicio? 

Una mujer encinta… ¿también puede estar en compact? 

¿Qué cuentan las ovejas para poder dormir? 

¿Por qué las ciruelas negras son rojas cuando están verdes? 

¿Dónde está la otra mitad del Medio Oriente? 

¿Por qué se utilizan agujas esterilizadas para administrar una inyección letal? 

¿Hasta dónde se tienen que lavar la cara los calvos? 

¿Por qué el sol aclara el pelo, y sin embargo, oscurece la piel? 

¿Por qué las mujeres no se pueden pintar las pestañas con la boca cerrada? 

¿Por qué nunca se ha visto en los titulares de un periódico  *“Adivino gana la lotería”*? 

¿Por qué el jugo de limón está hecho con sabor artificial y el jabón lavaplatos está hecho con limones naturales? 

¿Por qué no hay comida para gatos con sabor a ratón? 

Cuando sale al mercado una nueva marca de comida para perro de la que se dice que tiene mejor sabor… ¿quién la prueba? 

¿Por qué los aviones no están hechos del mismo material que la caja negra? 

¿Por qué las ovejas no encogen cuando llueve y los pulóveres de lana sí? 

¿Por qué los apartamentos se llaman así, si están todos juntos? 

Si volar es tan seguro… ¿por qué se le llama al aeropuerto "*Terminal*"? 

¿Por qué con el tiempo las tortas se ponen duras y las galletas blandas? 

¿Por qué "*todo junto*"; se escribe separado y "*separado*"; se escribe todo junto?


Y por último…

¿Por qué para finalizar la sesión de Windows hay que ir al botón de inicio?


Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 4, 2012)

Esta nos es muy propia:


> ¿Por qué apretamos más fuerte los botones del control remoto cuando éste tiene pocas pilas?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola.

¿Por qué los pilotos kamikaze, llevan casco? 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para salir bien en la fcto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

porque la seguridad esta primero¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2012)

si no llevaran casco podrian sufrir un accidente antes del incidente..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

> ¿Por qué cuando vamos en auto y nos perdemos, apagamos la radio?


por que sera?para no distraernos mas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2012)

segun los psicologos presisamente es para prestar mas atencion...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

la ultima ves que me perdí ,estaba en una calle con dos muros altos a mi alrededor ,todo era muy extraño y silencioso,de pronto un porton y era el  cementerio de rafael calzada,me dio ''cosas''


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2012)

la ultima vez que me perdi estaba hebrio...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

yo no ,fue muy raro porque nunca me pierdo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

Lah *h*ebriedad esh pehor sih tomhás demhasiadoh halcohol


----------



## Electronec (Mar 8, 2012)

En un almacén de vinos, el catador había fallecido y, el director, comenzó a buscar alguien que hiciera el trabajo
Un oficial piloto de la Marina, borracho y sucio se presentó para solicitar la posición
El director se preguntaba como podía deshacerse de él.
Le dieron una copa de vino para que lo tomara.   El viejo piloto lo probó y dijo, “Es un Moscatel de tres años, elaborado con uvas
cosechadas en la parte norte de la región, madurado en un barril de acero.  Es de baja calidad pero aceptable.
“Correcto”, dijo el jefe.  “Otra copa por favor.”   Es un cabernet, de 8 años, cosechado en las montañas al sur de la región,  madurado en  barril
de roble Americano a ocho grados de temperatura.   Le falta aún tres años más para que alcance su más alta calidad.”
“Absolutamente correcto.  Una tercera copa.”  “Es un champage elaborado con uvas pinot blanc de alta calidad y exclusivas” dijo calmadamente el borracho.
El director no lo podía creer, le hizo un guiño de ojos a su secretaria  para sugerirle algo.   Ella salió de la habitación y regresó con una copa de orina.
El “alcoholico” lo probó.  “Es una rubia de 26 años de edad, con tres meses de embarazo y, si no me dan el puesto, digo quién es el padre”.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> “Es una rubia de 26 años de edad, con tres meses de embarazo y, si no me dan el puesto, digo quién es el padre”.


 
Fucking jodi#o el beodo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 8, 2012)

, como me gustan, amarillos y añejados en roble!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 9, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> , como me gustan, amarillos y añejados en roble!



que le gustan los chistes o el wisky?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

le meten viruta de roble algunos productores en lugar del barril de roble


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> le meten viruta de roble algunos productores en lugar del barril de roble


 

Estube averiguando y hay 3 métodos :

*1º)* Estacionan los vinos 3 o 6 meses , haciendólos circular a través de *virutas de roble* , o sea un tanque de 100.000 litros de vino de acero inoxidable , conectado con una bomba de circualción (nada potente) con otro pequeño tanque de 2.000 litros , lleno de virutas.

*2º)* Hacen la fermentación de la uva (20 dias) mezclada con *aserrín de roble*.

*3º)* Le agregan al vino un *extracto de roble* , que hasta puede ser sintético.

Francia NO exporta roble de Eslavonia , solo vende los toneles hechos y caros.
La vida util de un tonel son 5 años , donde queda internamente impregnado de taninos , bodegas de segundo y tercer categoría pueden usarlos hasta 10 o 15 años , pero ya no es lo mismo.

En un tonel ya inútil , basura , para descartar , si el espesor de la madera es de 25 mm , solo unos 3 a 5 mm estarán impregnados y el resto no .

Por lo que la obtención de virutas o aserrines les resulta practicamente gratis , reciclando "basura"

Había bronca en España en relación al que compraba un vino teóricamente estacionado dos años en tonel de roble - pagándolo muy carito , y cuando en realidad solo lo habían circulado unos meses por virutas . . . 

El tema de las virutas tiene como ventaja que *multiplica geometricamente la superficie de contacto con el vino* , acelerando el proceso de transferencia de sabores.


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2012)

Me parece que este thread entro en la Onda Tipica "*3 C*" = *C*.... , *C*..... y *C*.... !!!! .-

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Mar 9, 2012)

...........................................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

muy bueno ,nada tonto el perrito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

No jodan que suelto a la jauria de 4 dóbermans que tengo


Ver el archivo adjunto 68850


Los dos cachorritos de wachos rompen 4 cajas de cartón por día


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

vienen con radar incluido (orejas) son perros batman (murciélagos,por la oreja)

están grandes ya ,cesen muy rápido (sobre todo las orejas)
alta parabolica (ya saben por las orejas)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2012)

un poco de humor .......negro quizas??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2012)

Muy negro !

********************************************
 Evolución Tecnológica . . .  Novia: -_Hola mi amor, ¿dónde estás? _Novio: -_En mi casa__,__ a__punto de dormir, ¿y tú? _[/SIZE]
Novia: -_En la discoteca, __¡__detrás de ti! :enfadado:_


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

http://kisshumor.com/Fotos.html


----------



## asherar (Mar 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No jodan que suelto a la jauria de 4 dóbermans que tengo
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68850
> ...



Si no cuento mal las orejas son 6, y eso significa que los cachorritos son 3, y no 4 
como quieres hacernos creer, ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

el otro  estaba sacando la foto ¡¡¡ por eso falta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo soy el cuarto Dóberman . . . pero no me muestro


----------



## Daniele (Mar 12, 2012)

Un tipo le dice a su amigo:

- Para las mujeres yo soy un objeto sexual...

- ¿Y como es eso?

- Por la calle me gritan forro... (preservativo)


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2012)

Por ahi si no se entendio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

jeje amor e13ctró41c0


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 14, 2012)

Va un chiste:
  Amor estas tardando Tanto… ¿donde estas?
  Estoy en un embotellamiento.
  Vas a tardar mucho?
  Si asta que se acaben todas las botellas


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Por ahi si no se entendio
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU




Pero si está clarísimo ! Es todo sentido figurado. Como aquél tema de 
Guns&Roses que me explicó el del martillo. 

Cada tanto el "quía" se agarra un pedo de aquéllos, y en el medio de la curda 
se imagina una mina morocha o rubia según el vino sea tinto o blanco. 
Cuando mezcla se las imagina a las dos juntas, y la resaca es peor. 
Si le puso un poco de ginebra se le aparece la oriental, y por eso pide que no 
lo lastimen (no entiende qué joraca pasa).   
Con cualquiera de las dos queda destruido, pero como el tinto le deja la 
garganta ardiendo se imagina que la morocha es vampira. 
Con el vino blanco termina tirado en el piso, y por eso a la rubia se la imagina 
como que lo persigue gateando. 
En todos los casos se despierta solo y con un dolor de cabeza que se parte. 
En realidad está enamorado del muchacho del piso de arriba que arma festicholas 
tremendas, y de ahí es la música que no lo deja dormir.
Pero como no lo invita, a éste salame se le da por chuparse con alcohol barato.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 16, 2012)

Una  viejita, en la mitad de un servicio religioso, se inclina y le dice al oído al  esposo: 

- "Me acabo de tirar un pedito silencioso... Qué  hago?.."

Y el marido  le responde:
- "Ahora nada, pero después cámbiale las pilas al  sonotone."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Una viejita, en la mitad de un servicio religioso, se inclina y le dice al oído al esposo:
> 
> - "Me acabo de tirar un pedito silencioso... Qué hago?.."
> 
> ...


 

Ese chiste es viejo pero siempre me hace ca#ar de risa


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

aprovechen que esta hoy , los comentarios estan bueno s.

http://ar.mujer.yahoo.com/blogs/amor-y-sexo/por-qué-fallan-los-preservativos-151717605.html


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> aprovechen que esta hoy , los comentarios estan bueno s.
> 
> http://ar.mujer.yahoo.com/blogs/amor-y-sexo/por-qué-fallan-los-preservativos-151717605.html



Sí que están buenos... me reí un buen rato... 

Los preservativos fallan porque no se los ponen, o les da vergüenza ir a comprarlos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un comentario: "A mi me fallaban porque me quedaban largos y le cortaba la punta..."


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

y el loco ese que decia que para cuidarse los usaba siempre , los llevaba puestos todo el dia , solo se los sacaba para coj......


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2012)

Los preservativos también tienen lo suyo... si yo estuviese con una pareja realmente estable y seria, prefiero toda la vida las pastillas anticonceptivas... como explicarlo... no es lo mismo cuando hay un látex en el medio...  Que se yo, es mi opinión.  
Ni mucho menos los preservativos baratos "Tulipan" o los que te regala el gobierno, que pareciera que están hechos con _goma de cámara de camión_ por el grosor, es más sensible ponerte un guante de látex de sirvienta que esos... 

Me parece que los preservativos son indicados para relaciones "rápidas" , es decir, cuando salís por ahí y "oh casualidad" se da la oportunidad... jajaja, para esas situaciones, pero no para una pareja estable y seria... 

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 16, 2012)

Los pastillas también son perjudiciales para las feminas usandolas _*a*_ largo plazo debida a la cantidad de hormonas que les agregan.

Y si no queres usar *kositos *proba con una *Aspirina entre las rodillas* de ellas.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2012)

Este es medio oscuro: 

— Hijo, por qué lloras?
— Mi Mamá me quiere vender, papá 
— Pero hijo, por qué dices eso?
— Anoche escuché que le decía al sodero "Dame más por el chiquito.."


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

ese no lo entendí octavio .creo que lo escuche distinto

--el hijo le pregunta al padre si tenia colitis 
--no hijo no tengo, porque lo preguntas?
--el hijo responde,  porque anoche escuche a mama decirte viejo cuando se te va a parar esa mierda?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Este es medio oscuro:
> 
> — Hijo, por qué lloras?
> — Mi Mamá me quiere vender, papá
> ...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese no lo entendí octavio .creo que lo escuche distinto


Lo que pasa es que te falta una cuota de morbosidad a vos...  ¿Cómo explicarte qué es el chiquito? Buáh, algunas son tan pero tan p*tas que el chiquito pasa a ser el más grande...

Si está aprobado por Chuck, entonces es bueno.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

haaaa yaaaa ,la otra parte ¡¡¡¡la trasera


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Si está aprobado por Chuck, entonces es bueno.


y por el coyote:


----------



## Electronec (Mar 17, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Este es medio oscuro:
> 
> — Hijo, por qué lloras?
> — Mi Mamá me quiere vender, papá
> ...



 

- Mamá, mamá,  ¿ el corazón tiene piernas ?
- No hijo,.. ¿ por qué ?
- Porque ayer oí a papá decirle a la sirvienta; ¡ábrete de piernas, corazón!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-Doctor, venía a por un remedio para mi marido, es que no me cumple en la cama.
-Tome este frasco y eche una gota en cada comida.

Ya en su casa, dice....una gota ....echaré 10 o 12 porque este........

Cuando el marido se pone a comer, perplejo mira el plato y exclama a su mujer.

¡¡¡¡ Maria   !!!!!  Corre corre, mira los fideos se están dando por c**o


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> - Mamá, mamá,  ¿ el corazón tiene piernas ?
> - No hijo,.. ¿ por qué ?
> - Porque ayer oí a papá decirle a la sirvienta; ¡ábrete de piernas, corazón!
> 
> ...



Yo lo conocía con los fideos tiesos y las almejas haciendo palmas...



"-¡Mamá mamá! ¿las olivas negras tienen patas?
-no
-¡pues ya me he comido otra cucaracha!"


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2012)

JAjajajjajajajajajjaja

Terribles cucarachas...


----------



## miguelus (Mar 17, 2012)

Cuentan que dos amigos estaban pescando tranquilamente en un lago.
Uno de ellos rompe el silencio, y para no asustar  a los peces, dice muy bajito a su compañero.

Creo que me voy a divorciar.
Su amigo responde ¿Porqué dices eso?
Mi mujer, hace dos meses que no me habla.
Después de largo silencio, el amigo contesta.
¿Lo has pensado bien?.... ten en cuenta que mujeres así son muy difíciles de encontrar.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Cuentan que dos amigos estaban pescando tranquilamente en un lago.Uno de ellos rompe el silencio, y para no asustar a los peces, dice muy bajito a su compañero. Creo que me voy a divorciar.Su amigo responde ¿Porqué dices eso?Mi mujer, hace dos meses que no me habla.Después de largo silencio, el amigo contesta.¿Lo has pensado bien?.... ten en cuenta que mujeres así son muy difíciles de encontrar.
> Sal U2


 
     Mis reverencias , señor


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2012)

Esta imagen casi provoca la rotura de mi escritorio, no sé por qué me causó tanta gracia, era verla, volver a verla y pegar un manotazo en la mesa... y volverme a reír descontroladamente..   Y me sigo riendo, me causan mucho los Memes...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2012)

Jajajajajajja, :yaoming:


----------



## djwash (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2012)

Tres ingenieros de Linux y tres de Microsoft se disponían a viajar en tren para asistir a un congreso. En la estación, los tres de Microsoft compraron sus respectivos billetes y vieron cómo los ingenieros de Linux sólo compraban un billete…

- “¿Cómo van a viajar tres personas con un solo billete?”, les preguntó uno de los empleados de Microsoft.

- “Mira y verás!”, le respondió uno de los ingenieros de Linux.

Total, se subieron todos ellos al tren… Los empleados de Microsoft tomaron sus respectivos asientos y vieron cómo los ingenieros de Linux se metían los tres en el aseo, cerrando la puerta.

Al poco de arrancar el tren, llegó el revisor pidiendo los billetes, tocó en la puerta del aseo y dijo: “billete por favor”… La puerta se abrió lo suficiente como para que saliese un brazo con el billete en la mano, el revisor lo picó, lo devolvió y se marchó…
Al ver esto, los empleados de Microsoft pensaron que era una idea genial, y que por lo tanto, para no quedarse fuera de juego, copiarían el truco a la vuelta del congreso, para de esa manera ahorrarse un dinerillo y demostrarle al jefe (Bill Gates) lo inteligentes que habían sido.

A la vuelta, en la estación, los empleados de Microsoft sacaron un solo billete, quedándose atónitos al ver que los ingenieros de Linux no sacaban ninguno…

- “¿Como vais a viajar sin billetes?”, pregunto perplejo uno de los empleados de Microsoft.

- “Mira y verás!”, le respondió uno de los linuxeros.

Al subir al tren, los tres empleados de Microsoft se metieron en un aseo y los tres ingenieros de Linux en otro… Arrancó el tren, y rápidamente uno de los linuxeros salió de su aseo, se dirigió al aseo de los empleados de Microsoft, tocó en la puerta y dijo: “billete, por favor”…


----------



## Tavo (Mar 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Tres ingenieros de Linux y tres de Microsoft se disponían a viajar en tren para asistir a un congreso...


       

NOOOOOOOOO, no puede ser....  ............ 

Eso sí que es inteligencia, por dios... *ESPECTACULAR!!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

*Miniaturas . . .*


*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

el bondi esta bueno lo compro ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2012)

De la primera imagen ya me estoy encargando, oh casualidad, ando en algo similar: Me quiero armar una mini chopper... con motor de 4T 200cc. directo (o con centrífugo), de cortadora de césped (Briggs & Stratton).   Ya veremos que sale, si todo va bien paso algunas fotos. 

El autito de la segunda foto me gusta... tiene toda la facha...  Pero más me gusta este: El nuevo Fiat 500. 











Ojalá pudiese ser mi primer auto... 

Saludos.


----------



## Alva (Mar 22, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> ORIGEN DE LA PALABRA ANFITRIÓN
> 
> En la mitología griega, *Anfitrión *era el marido de Alcmena, madre de Hércules.
> Mientras Anfitrión estaba en la guerra de Tebas, Zeus tomaba su forma para acostarse con Alcmena, la noche antes que Anfitrión volviera, tras lo cual ella queda embarazada.
> ...


Por favor los que estudien CULTURA traten de no difundirla, ja,ja,ja





Tavo dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOO, no puede ser....  ............
> 
> Eso sí que es inteligencia, por dios... *ESPECTACULAR!!!*



JA,ja,ja Estpo parece de argentinosss



Hablando de nuestro oficio, entra al taller un televisor con un problema de salida vertical, falta una alimentaciòn en el integrado +-. El tècnico lo repara llama al cliente y le explica lo que se le habìa echo, el cliente enojado exclama:- No , Còmo? Yo lo llevè por un problema de tubo.
Tècnico: Còmo por un problema de tubo?- expliqueme.
Cliente: Si ,yo lo llevè a reparar porque al tubo se le agotò la parte de abajo, y la de arriba se veìa mal .


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

jajaja me tente


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 69673
> 
> 
> jajaja me tente



A ver que hago cuando vea algo parecido  
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

Hace unos dias , el hijo de una amiga tenía problemas con su PC , la mami , obvio , me pide que la mire , resulta que el guacho , además de otros mambos le había pinturrajeado unas rayas al teclado negro con aerosol blanco y le había echado alcohol y lo había encendido (solo un ratito) para que le quedara "tuniado" .

Las letras no se veian ni mier#a :enfadado: , así que hasta que no consiga un teclado decente ni bola.

Aguantarse y ajoderse


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> además de otros mambos le había pinturrajeado unas rayas al teclado negro con aerosol blanco y le había echado alcohol y lo había encendido (solo un ratito) para que le quedara "tuniado"


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


>



La misma expresión... Que pend*** eh!  :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Muy bueno.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 23, 2012)

Me he reído más de 2 minutos seguidos con este, es increíble como me afectan esos chistes, CuantoCabrón es mi casa de la risa...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2012)

chupate esta mandarina!

científicos norteamericanos excavaron 50 metros bajo tierra y descubrieron pequeños hilos de cobre. después de estudiar esos trozos de hilo por mucho tiempo, llegaron a la conclusión de que los indígenas norteamericanos tenían una red nacional de teléfonos hace ya 2.500 años.




por supuesto, a los rusos no le pareció nada bien y le pidieron a sus propios científicos que excavaran más hondo. a 100 metros bajo tierra encontraron pequeños hilos de cristal que, según ellos, formaban parte del sistema de fibra óptica nacional que tenían los cosacos hace 3.500 años.







los argentinos no se dejaron impresionar. y le pidieron a sus científicos que excavaran 150 metros bajo tierra, pero no encontraron ni mierda, entonces excavaron a 200 metros y aun nada. siguieron excavando hasta 250 metros sin encontrar ni un puto hilo, entonces!!!
llegaron a la muy lógica conclusión de que, hace ya más de 5.000 años, los indigenas de estas pampas tenían wi-fi!!!

viva argentina, carajo!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 23, 2012)

poca coza, mi raza fundo una ciudad encima de un lago...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

los argentinos inventaron muchas cosas buenas,no es todo malo,yo opino que esa creencia quedo cuando las continuas propagandas de lo importado era ''mejor''


----------



## Tavo (Mar 24, 2012)

Como dijiste Gustavo, los argentinos "inventaron" muchas cosas buenas, pero sinceramente no sé en qué están pensando a la hora de fabricar cosas... No me gusta incluírme porque no soy así, los argentinos fabricando cosas SON UN DESASTRE, lo tengo más que comprobado.
Sinó, miren la marca de electrodomésticos Liliana, por ejemplo, hechos en argentina... calidad 4/10. 

Digo yo, a ver: ¿Qué les cuesta hacer un producto CARO pero bueno?? ¿Cuál es el misterio?? 
Verdaderamente, con pena lo digo, argentina fabricando cosas es un desastre.

Ayer fui al odontólogo, y no cualquiera, ya he ido a casi todos los de mi ciudad, pero este es el que cobra más "caro" y el mejor. La cuestión es que tengo dos muelas mal y necesito dos pernos y dos coronas. El tipo me dijo claramente "Yo importo las piezas de afuera, porque las que se fabrican en argentina son malas, duran 4 años y se empiezan a picar, romper..." entonces los precios son en dólares, y las piezas importadas son caras (400 mangos cada perno, 890 una corona de metal y 1250 una de porcelana.)
El tipo la tiene clara, es lamentablemente que hasta en esto tengamos que importar... 

Es la ideología de gente que hay acá. El importador ARGENTINO que trae toda la mier** de china, todos los artículos "todo por dos pesos"... 
Es un círculo vicioso. Porque el importador trae esas cosas porque hay un público que las compra... es así de simple. :enfadado:

Saludos.

Argentina ha fabricado cosas buenas, pero son minoría.
Ejemplo:
Mi viejo se fue a vivir solo hace poco, y tuvo que comprar algunas cosas de bazar para cocinar y eso. La cuestión es que compró un par de cosas, entre ellas un abrelatas. Tenía buena pinta de afuera, no parecía ser malo, para nada. Resulta que a la segunda lata abierta ya empezaba a fallar, la hoja había perdido el filo y me parce que se estaba doblando...
No tuve otra que, con el carácter que tengo le dije: ¿Y por qué compraste esta porquería?? :enfadado:
No recuerdo cuánto lo pagó. Pero le dije "por qué no compraste un Loekemeyer y listo???  (este salía 3 veces más)

Loekemeyer es Industria Argentina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

yo compre un ventilador liliana y me duro 5 años ,compre un ventilador de esos chinos de hiperpermercado y me duro 2 años ?
ya puse de esos de techo marca ''carlitos'' pero de industria argentina ,con ruleman zerwini o algo asi y todavía funcionan ,solo les cambie un capasitor 
pero los ventiladores de marca siam ,industria argentina,todavía funcionan (mantenimiento-mediante)y llevan mas de 40 años en uso







en este verano pasado arregle uno de estos,le puse un variador de velocidad ,porque lo unico que se rompio fue la llave selector de potencia,increíble pero ese ventilador nunca se le cambio buje ni se bobino nada,
aca también se hacían cosas de calidad


----------



## Tavo (Mar 24, 2012)

Ahí nombraste una marca *EXCELENTE*, verdaderamente buena, *Industria Argentina: Czerweny S.A. *

La calidad de los motores que hacen es indiscutible, excelente calidad. No lo niego, hay cosas buenas hechas en Argentina, pero lamentablemente son minoría.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

Loekemeyer muy buenos abrelatas ¡¡¡¡ y los Czweweny S.A importan rulemanes con su marca
asi es son minoria y cuestan dinero,pero a la larga sale mas barato porque no andar comprando y comprando nuevamente todo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2012)

hola, hoy hablaba con "alguien " acerca de este asunto de fabricar aca:

1 -- esta BUENISIMO  fabricar aca, pero primero el gobierno debe fomentar una politica , y NO es una politica cerrar todo a lo tonto de un dia para el otro cuando el motivo real es "otro" .

2 -- aca viene la realidad: 
si sos un empresario y conoces como es el pais te da UN MIEDO TERRIBLE invertir, por que imaginas esto:
te pones a invertir en equipos, matrices, a contratar empleados, a alquilar un lugar y ponerte  A FABRICAR ARGENTINO, claro , esto demora un tiempo y cuando estas COMENZANDO  a arrancar nuestros gobernantes dicen:
"bueno, ya paso lo que nos molestaba , ABRIMOS DE NUEVO LAS IMPORTACIONES 
y el pobre tipo que invirtio y se lleno de deudas que da como el culo, con un monton de produccion , con empleados, con deudas y un producto que sale de costo 10 $ .
y sabe que en 20 dias entra un container con algo similar a 4 $ .

las cosas SE CONSTRUYEN , no se hacen de capricho , y construir algo, desde una fabrica a la confianza de un pais no es algo facil.


que quieren que les diga, esto es una joda, no es nada serio, nada de nada.
¿? como te vana venir con cerar las importaciones a medicamentos ?? eso podrian hacerlo si 5 años antes hubiesen venido invirtiendo en bioquimica y medicina, y en incentivar investigacion y desarrollo.

¿?¿ y los libros ?? acaso vamos a decir que el conocimiento sale de Argentina ??  si queremos fabricar aca no hay que cerrarse y menos al conocimiento .

ustedes y yo sabemso que aca no se hace ni siquiera un transistor .... que mas hay que decir?? 

cuando un fabricante vea que vale la pena fabricar calidad quedense tranquilos que lo hara, lo de oferta y demanda funciona, pero hoy dia la cosa no es asi.
simplemente ponganse uds. en los zapatos de un tipo que tiene sus ahorros de la vida, o que puede pedir un prestamo hipotecando su casa, a ver , diganme ........que hacen ??
con la propuesta de esta gente del gobierno ??? 
sabiendo como es la mano.


----------



## J2C (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo que vos, compro lechugüitas en el Mercado Blue !!!


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

-“Y ¿cómo va su vida sexual compadre?”​ 

-“Pues como la _Coca-Cola"_.​ 


-¿Como la _Coca-Cola _? ... Y ¿¿¿cómo es eso???”​ 


-“Primero *normal *, después *Light * y ahora ¡*Zero*! ”

​


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -“Y ¿cómo va su vida sexual compadre?”​
> 
> -“Pues como la _Coca-Cola"_.​
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola.

*AHORA TOMATE EL TIEMPO PARA REIRTE UN RATO LARGO.*​ *En un autobús repleto de gente, sube un hombre. Se coloca al lado de una mujer guapísima y le pone la mano en el pecho.
Oiga, podría poner la mano en otro sitio? - le dice la mujer.
Y le contesta el hombre:
No me provoque, no me provoque...
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*En un juicio. Dice el fiscal al acusado:
A ver, ¿por qué disparó dos tiros contra su suegra?
¡Porque no tenia más balas!

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Almirante, quince carabelas aproximándose."
"¿Una flota?"
"No, flotan todas
----------------------------------------------------------*

*Dos madres se encuentran en el rellano de la escalera y una le dice a la
otra:
¿Qué tal tu hija?*

*La otra contesta:
Uy de maravilla, después de hacer la entrevista para ese trabajo que te
dije la tomaron, en 2 semanas la han ascendido de administrativa a jefa de sección, el jefe le ha dado un coche de empresa y ahora le va a alquilar un apartamento cerca de la oficina para que tarde menos en llegar al trabajo.

¿Y la tuya?
Pues la mía, igual de puta, pero con menos suerte.
--------------------------------------------------------------*

*Una mujer se encuentra a su marido con un matamoscas en la mano:
-¿Qué haces?
-Matando moscas.
-¿Y has matado alguna?
-Sí, 3 machos y dos hembras.
-¿Y cómo sabes si son machos o son hembras?
-¡Porque 3 estaban en el vaso de cerveza y 2 en el teléfono!

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dos amigas conversando:
-¿Sabes que María se ha desecho de 80 kilos de grasa inútil?
-¿Ah, sí? ¿Y cómo lo ha hecho?
-Se ha divorciado*.
                    ------------------
**Un matrimonio estuvo haciendo sus compras sabatinas toda la tarde en Plaza Mayor.*

*De repente la esposa se da cuenta que su esposo se desaparece. Se molesta la señora y le habla a su esposo al celular: * *--¡¿Dónde 
diablos te metiste desgraciado?! --le pregunta furiosa.

Él le contesta: --Mi amor… ¿te acuerdas de la joyería en la que viste el collar de diamantes del cuál te enamoraste y que yo no traía dinero y te dije: “Mi amor no te preocupes algún día será tuyo”?

Sí, ya me acordé mi cielo, mi viejito lindo y hermoso. **
le contesta con mucho amor.*
*
Bueno pues… ¡estoy en el bar de enfrente!*

*===========================00
*LA NEGRA

Una mujer negra se queja con el médico porque su marido lo tiene muy largo y cuando hacen el amor le llega hasta el corazón y le duele.


El médico le dice: "Tráigame a su marido que yo le corto unos cm., y listo".


Y  la negra toda alborotada le responde indignada:
"¿¿¿¿¿Aaaaahhhh....?????  UD ESTÁ LOCO.........yo lo que quiero es que me corra el corazón un poquito más a la derecha.

*===============================
*El cura dice:* 
*Recemos por las partes enfermas del cuerpo humano.
**Un viejito se agarra el pene y una* *viejita lo ve y le dice:** Es misa de sanación, no de resurrección! 
**==================
**Una chica se casa con un dentista y  deciden llevar a la mamá de la novia a la luna de miel.

Llegan al hotel y por la noche a la chica le da un fuerte dolor de muela y pasa toda la noche quejándose ayyyy.... Ayyy ayayayayaay...
Ayyyy.

Mi amor, cómo me duele ya no puedo más...

Ya de madrugada le dice: Mi amor hoy sí ya no aguanto más ¡¡¡¡sécamela!!!! ¡¡¡¡sécamela pues!!!!

Y la suegra bien molesta desde su cuarto grita:*
*¡Sécasela ya desgraciado... talvez quiere orinar la niña!*





Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2012)

> Una mujer se encuentra a su marido con un matamoscas en la mano:
> -¿Qué haces?
> -Matando moscas.
> -¿Y has matado alguna?
> ...



jajaja buenisimo  y tambien el del dentista jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

Mal pensado Elaficionado


----------



## lubeck (Mar 29, 2012)

Ayer fui por unos condones a la Farmacia y el dependiente me pregunto que si queria el paquete de soltero o de casado?... le pregunte cual era la diferencia  y me contesto que el de soltero tiene 7 y el de casado tiene 12, y porque 12 del de casado y 7 el de soltero, no deberia ser al revez le dije... a lo que rapidamente me responde que no... el de soltero es uno para el lunes, martes, miercoles...etc... y el de casado es uno para enero, febrero, marzo...etc...

entonces le dije que me diera uno de 24... uno para la 1..las 2...las 3...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2012)

te falto solo decirle que ademas extra grandes ..........

son para un cumple, lo que pasa es que no consigo globos en ningun kiosco .


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2012)

Y si quieren impresionar a la jermu pidan estos... Feel like african men...


----------



## lubeck (Mar 29, 2012)

Esos son para ancianos Tavo....

solo son tres  uno por año y se descanza el bisiesto...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2012)

Pero che, así no me voy a casar nunca, me tiran las expectativas de futuro al diablo!  

Me parece que voy a ser toro semental... digooooooooooooo SOLTERO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

*Informacion del Producto* 

Jager BLACK

Plus: Refreshing tower, toallita humeda a base de agua aroma a mentol. No se requiere lavado ni enjuague posterior !

 Sucios de mie#da  


​


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2012)

No esos negros, pero esa marca en particular es mi preferida, o Camaleón. Después está Prime y por último Tulipán. 

Pongan el volumen de la compu bien fuerte y entren a la página oficial de Camaleón...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

Una vez compré los "Tachas" de Prime para probarlos con mi novia histórica-histérica.

Ibamos en el auto y empieza con que todo era desarrollado para proveernos de placer a los hombres bla bla en esta sociedad machista bla bla bla , consumista bla bla bla bla y bla bla bla hasta que se me fueron las ganas  .

Otro día llega el momento de probarlos , así que tomo uno , lo desenrosco , lo doy vuelta y comienzo a enroscarlo al revés.

 ¿ Que hacés me dice ? 

¡ Te hago caso !  Le pongo la parte del placer hacia adentro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2012)

digo yo y este desde cuando le conoce la cara a dios?


----------



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2012)

Dos caballeros que se movían muy  deprisa en el interior de un Hipermercado con sus carritos de compras se chocan. Uno le dice al otro: 
- Perdóneme Usted; es que busco a mi  señora. 
- ¡Qué coincidencia, yo también! Estoy ya  desesperado. 
- Bueno tal vez le pueda ayudar. ¿Cómo es su  señora? 
- Es alta, de pelo castaño claro, piernas bien  torneadas, pechos firmes, un culo precioso, en fin, muy bonita... ¿Y la  suya?. 
- Olvídese de la mía, vamos a buscar la  suya...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)




----------



## elaficionado (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola.


La gran apuesta en un bar...




Un hombre entra en un bonito Bar y ve que en la barra había una jarra enorme, casi llena de billetes de 100 euros. 
A ojo de buen cubero, calcula que habría por lo menos 10 mil euros. 
Y le pregunta al camarero: 

- “¿Y esa jarra llena de dinero?” 

- “Es como una apuesta..., usted mete un billete de 10 euros,
y si pasa tres pruebas, se lleva todo ese dinero
y además un BMW nuevo” (00 klmts) 

El hombre no quiere desperdiciar la oportunidad, y pregunta: 

- “¿Cuáles son esas tres pruebas?” 

- “Primero meta el billete, luego sabrás las reglas”

Tras pensarlo un rato, el hombre se decide y mete el billete
de 10 € en la jarra. 

- “Bien”, dice el camarero: ahora “esto es lo que tiene que hacer”: 

1ro.- Tiene que beberse una botella de tequila, sin hacer un sólo gesto, y en menos de un minuto.

2do.- Hay un Pit Bull atado en el patio de atrás, y tiene una muela picada que le duele, Ud. tiene que sacarle la muela con sus manos
y sin guantes.





3ro.- En el segundo, piso hay una viejecita de 90 años, que todavía es virgen, así que tiene que hacerle el amor.





El hombre se queda atónito: 

- Ya sé que he pagado mis 10 euros, pero no soy idiota. 
No voy a hacer todo eso; sería una locura! 

Hay que tener muchos un esófago de lata y cojones para beberse una botella de tequila, y luego todavía hacer esas otras cosas!, comentaba mentalmente este audás caballero.

- “Como quiera,” le dice el camarero, pero eso sí, su dinero entonces se queda donde está, a favor de la cas.

El hombre se queda en la barra, rumiando su decisión, y después de un par de copas, finalmente salta y grita: “Está bien, venga ¿dónde está ese maldito tequila?”

Coge la botella con las dos manos y se la bebe todo, lo más rápido que puede. Le resbalan por la cara dos lagrimones enormes, pero no hace ni un gesto, y tarda sólo 58 segundos! A continuación sale, tambaleándose por la puerta de atrás, donde está atado el inocente Pit Bull.  
Enseguida, la gente que está en el bar empieza a oír gritos horribles, gruñidos, chillidos, gemidos, golpes... los ruidos de una pelea considerable... y de repente, el silencio otra vez!

Todos creen que el hombre estaría muerto, pero de repente vuelve a entrar en el bar, todavía tambaleándose. La ropa hecha jirones y lleno de arañazos, mordiscos y heridas, cubierto de sangre por todos lados.

Con la voz pastosa de la borrachera, le dice al camarero: 

“Venga..., venga, y ahora dígame ¿dónde está su viejecitacon la muela picada?” 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2012)

Uuuu, que mal XDDDDDD Se le atravesaron las ideas Jajjajaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> *Ver el archivo adjunto 70296*
> 
> *“Venga..., venga, y ahora dígame ¿dónde está su viejecita**con la muela picada?”*


 
dentista                                    jaja


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2012)

pobre viejecita..................se va a morir sin galopar !!!!!!!!!
dira :
la proxima vez primero yo y luego el perro o el tequila !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 4, 2012)

Se le confundieron las idea*S* al flaco... 

Edit: Me parece que la tecla S de mi teclado no funciona bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

Con éste me morí de risa , explicación del accidente de un albañil galego al seguro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMQfkgS1Qug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la del albañil gallego lo comprobaron los de mythbusters, y si, pasaba eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2012)

un pobre hombre les daba pan a sus hijos ,pero era el pan del dia anterior que le regalaban en la panaderia,
entonces los hijos de preguntaron ''papa papa cuando vamos a comer pan de hoy''
---mañana hijo mañana

(mañana lo entendieron?)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un pobre hombre les daba pan a sus hijos ,pero era el pan del dia anterior que le regalaban en la panaderia,
> entonces los hijos de preguntaron ''papa papa cuando vamos a comer pan de hoy''
> ---mañana hijo mañana
> 
> (mañana lo entendieron?)


Ayer me lo contaron... Hoy lo entendí


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2012)

es chiste de rolo el de radio diez ,de balcarse el cuenta chistes


----------



## Tavo (Abr 10, 2012)

*
*
*
*


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2012)

La imagen de "Poder" está incompleta, porque en realidad no hay un precipicio sino una embajada, un puesto de asesor de 30000 U$S por mes, una jubilación de 20000U$S por mes ....


----------



## lubeck (Abr 10, 2012)

El autobus, espero que no haya sido uno europeo(britanico)...  porque sino el 90% de los niños son retrazados..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2012)

yo pensé que el autobús se iva hacia adelante y que lo veíamos eran las ventanillas de atras


----------



## lubeck (Abr 10, 2012)

o si es de aquellos modelos antiquisimos que tenian la puerta Atras???


naaaa... es niños no saben !!! necesitan saber para que pais se fabrico y que modelo es!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2012)

_*Llega el flaco a la casa de la novia y le dice, quiero hablar con tu viejo, ok, le dice ella, ahí está.*_
_*-Como le va Sr, vengo a decirle que me quiero casar con su hija. *_
_*El padre, hombre tranquilo, le dice:*_
_*-Peero amigo, piénselo.*_
_*-Ya lo pensé, quiero casarme con su hija.*_
_*-Analíselo.*_
_*-Ya lo analisé, quiero casarme con su hija.*_
_*-Medítelo.*_
_*-Ya me lo medí che ! , calza justito.... *_


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 70770





Ejem... 
Sólo contestaron bien porque son niños de preescolar, si tuvieran más edad esperarían ver la puerta del chofer.

Por otro lado, no ven la puerta, pero no les llama la atención que tenga tres ventanas puestas a todo lo largo, ni la forma rara del dibujo, ni que no tenga tuercas en las ruedas, ni ningún sistema que una las ruedas a la carrocería/chasis (¿una suerte de maglev?), ni la ausencia de cardan... 
No, che, si nos ponemos mágicos, pongámonos bien mágicos 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 70770

pregunta al final:

como te sientes ?? 
con ganas de seguir en la pagina xxx en la que estaba en vez de perder tiempo en desmotivaciones.com


----------



## asherar (Abr 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 70769



Hasta la nariz larga tiene el tipo que habla. 
Mensaje subliminal, alusivo al "efecto Pinocho".


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

Hablando de politicos....

aca ya llego el Peña-Man 

"si quiere jugar a destruir un estado, la republica mexicana completa o terminar con la prole compre su Peña-Man"


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 12, 2012)

les digo, ya no se si reir o llorar...

(cuanta razon tenia breton)


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 12, 2012)

Diceeeee...:
- Mamá, mamá!!! En el colegio me llaman despistado.
- Anda niño, vete a tu casa!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

ju ju ju                .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Diceeeee...:
> - Mamá, mamá!!! En el colegio me llaman despistado.
> - Anda niño, vete a tu casa!


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 13, 2012)

Abordad el barcooo!
Y el barco quedó precioso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2012)

ye imagino los feroces piratas con hilo y agujas, jajajajaja


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 13, 2012)

Jajaja. Tengo un amigo que siempre que salimos por ahí de juerga se pega toda la noche con el chiste en la boca, y aunque no haya nadie "nuevo" para contarle el chiste y ya te lo haya contado cincuenta veces el mismo día te lo sigue contando de vez en cuando según pasa el tiempo.
Como al que le da por bostezar o fumar... jajaja...es una característica que tiene. Eh... como un tic!  Y siempre hace gracia!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 13, 2012)

Esos chistes de "Mamá, mamá..." están todos re quemados, ya no me causan ni un poco de gracia!!!

Mamá, mamá, me ha picado una serpiente!! Cobra? No, gratis.
Mamá, mamá, el vidrio se rajó! Pues ve a buscarlo!!
Mamá, mamá, en el colegio me dicen "bocón". Bueno hijo, no te preocupes, ve a buscar la pala que te doy el jarabe...

Lluvia de chanes: CHAN, CHAN, CHAN, CHAN!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2012)

jajajaj ese de la pala y el jarabe ,,*boqui e' pez*


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Diceeeee...:
> - Mamá, mamá!!! En el colegio me llaman despistado.
> - Anda niño, vete a tu casa!



Simple pero épico!!!


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 13, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Simple pero épico!!!



Igual de simple, pero para mí de los mejores que hay si se cuenta con el tono adecuado es éste (también de Mamá, mamá):

- Mamá, mamá!!! En el colegio me llaman chulo.
- Anda... calla... calla y cómete la sopa.
- Cómete la sopa... cómete la sopa... Cómeme la po...!!!

Jajaja! Me encanta.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 14, 2012)

- Doctor, Doctor, me he tragado la aguja de un tocadiscos y creo que no me ha pasado nada,
kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg..nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg..nada...

Jeje que malo.....


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 14, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> - Doctor, Doctor, me he tragado la aguja de un tocadiscos y creo que no me ha pasado nada,
> kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg..nada...kuggg...nada...kuggg..nada...
> 
> Jeje que malo.....



Jajaja. Esto que va un tío al circo, y pregunta por el capataz. Llega el capataz y le pregunta que qué quiere.
- Hola, buenas. Vengo a buscar trabajo.- Dice el tío.
- Vamos a ver, y usted... ¿qué es lo que sabe hacer?- Pregunta el capataz.
- Mire, yo imito muy bien a los pájaros.
- Lo siento, pero a mí eso no me interesa.
Y coje el tío y se va volando.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 14, 2012)

Estaba un elefante y al lado un grillo, en ese momento el grillo le dice: 

- Hay elefante que feo eres. Mira que orejas tan grandes tienes y en cambio yo soy chiquito, bonito y canto. 

Después de un rato el grillo voltea y le dice: 

- Elefante pero eres horrible, mira esas patotas grandes y gruesas, además tu piel es arrugada y en cambio yo soy chiquito, bonito y canto. 

Pasa otro rato y el grillo comienza: 

Mírate elefante que trompa tan grande tienes y en cambio yo soy... y en eso el elefante levanta la pata lo pisa y le dice: 

- Cantabas chiquito cantabas


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 14, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Estaba un elefante y al lado un grillo, en ese momento el grillo le dice:
> 
> - Hay elefante que feo eres. Mira que orejas tan grandes tienes y en cambio yo soy chiquito, bonito y canto.
> 
> ...



Jajaja! Muy bueno.

Le dice una hormiga a otra:
- ¿Qué, se suda?
Y contesta la otra:
- Y tú cabezuda!!!


----------



## Imzas (Abr 14, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> *Un padre orgulloso le pregunta al nene:
> 
> - Hijo, ¿qué querés ser cuando seas grande?
> - Do quedo sed puto.
> ...


Esas patadas me parecen familiares, cuando no me hacia entender con mi padre, patadas y bofetadas y alguna que otra trompada. Bueno lo peor se lo llevo mi madre y mis hermanas.

El chiste es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 71133
Un loro, va volando y se cansa de volar, comienza a caminar, se tropieza y cae por un barranco-precipicio corto, cuando se endereza, una paloma se posa y le pregunta "que te paso Lorito"- a lo que respondio el loro.
"mala pata, mala pata"


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2012)

Hoy me sentí tranquilo, mi carro lo cuido satelite.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2012)

*¡¡¡Sólo las mujeres son capaces de sacrificarse por los demás!!!*


*VACACIONES EN CRUCERO *
*Mi diario... Día 1 *

Ya estoy preparada para este maravilloso crucero. 
LLevo mis mejores vestidos. ¡¡ Estoy excitada!! 

*Mi diario... Día 2 *

Hemos estado todo el día en el mar. 
Estaba precioso, vi algunos delfines y ballenas. 
¡¡Qué bien empiezan las vacaciones!! 
Hoy encontré al Capitán y me pareció un hombre interesante. 


*Mi diario... Día 3 *

He estado todo el día en la piscina, haciendo surf y dando bolas de golf. 
El Capitán me ha invitado a su mesa a cenar. 
Fue un honor y me lo pasé maravillosamente. 
Es un hombre muy atractivo y atento. 


*Mi diario... Día 4* 

He estado en el Casino del barco y gané 110. El Capitán me invitó a cenar con él en su camarote. Tuvimos una cena lujosa y espectacular con foie, ostras, caviar y cava.. 
Me preguntó si me quedaba con él y decliné la invitación. Le dije que no quería serle infiel a mi esposo. 


*Mi diario... Día 5* 

He vuelto a la piscina y me he quemado un poco al sol. 
Me he ido al piano bar a pasar allí el resto del día. 
El Capitán me ha invitado a unas copas, la verdad es que es un hombre encantador. 
Me preguntó otra vez si quería pasar la noche con él y le he vuelto a decir que no. A lo que me contestó que si seguía negándome a estar con él, hundiría el barco. 
Me he quedado aterrada. 


*Mi diario... Día 6 *

Hoy he salvado a unas 1.600 personas... ¡¡¡¡cuatro veces!!!!   


_¡Estoy más contenta!_


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2012)

PLOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahi el por que no hay que pagarle el crucero a la esposa.
o que lo pague ella o te vas con otra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2012)

No seas desagradecido , que te salvaron la vida . . . . cuatro veces


----------



## Electronec (Abr 15, 2012)

POR QUÉ LOS HOMBRES SON TAAAANNN FELICES:

Conservan su apellido.
El garaje es todo suyo.
La preparación de la boda se hace sola.
El chocolate es algo que pueden comer.
Nunca quedan embarazados.
Los mecánicos les cuentan la verdad.
El mundo es su orinal.
Nunca tienen que conducir hasta la próxima estación de servicio porque en
ésta los baños estén sucios.
Las arrugas añaden carácter.
La gente nunca les mira los pechos cuando les están hablando.
Los zapatos nuevos no les destrozan los pies.
Las conversaciones telefónicas duran 30 segundos.
Unas vacaciones de 5 días necesitan sólo una maleta.
Pueden abrir todos los frascos.
Si alguien aparece en una fiesta con su misma ropa, puede llegar a ser su
amigo.
La cera caliente nunca se acerca a una zona peligrosa.
Pueden comer un plátano o un helado en lugares públicos tranquilamente.
Pueden ver la televisión con un amigo, en total silencio, por horas, sin
pensar "Debe estar enfadado conmigo".
Si alguien se olvida de invitarle a algún lado todavía puede ser su
amigo/a.
 Su culo no es un factor en las entrevistas de trabajo.
Su ropa interior cuesta 30 euros en pack de tres.
Tres pares de zapatos son más que suficientes.
Son incapaces de ver arrugas en su traje.
Todo en su cara permanece en su color original.
El mismo peinado les dura años, quizás décadas.
Sólo tienen que afeitarse la cara.
Pueden jugar con juguetes durante toda su vida.
Pueden llevar pantalones cortos independientemente de cómo  tengan sus piernas.
Pueden 'hacerse' las uñas con una navajita de bolsillo.
Pueden escoger si quieren o no dejarse bigote.
Pueden comprar los regalos de Navidad para 25 parientes, el 24 de diciembre, en 25 minutos.
Aunque tengan barriga, siguen comiendo igual

Y lo mejor de todo: ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Todo, todo es cierto!!!!!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cuatro amigos habían estado yendo de acampada durante muchos años .

  Dos días antes de salir de nuevo, la esposa de Pepe le dijo que no le dejaba ir. 

Los amigos de Pepe estaban muy molestos con la noticia, pero no podían hacer nada.

  Dos días después, los otros tres amigos llegaron al campamento y encontraron a Pepe, con la tienda ya levantada, una buena cantidad de leña y la cena casi lista ./

 "¡Pero bueno! ¿ cómo has convencido a tu mujer?"

  "Pues veréis . Ayer por la noche estaba yo sentado en mi sillón favorito y mi esposa se me acercó por la espalda, me tapó los ojos y me dijo, '¿Quién soy?'. 
Retiré las manos y vi que sólo llevaba un picardías nuevecito, perfumado y transparente./ 
   /Ella me agarro la mano y me llevó al dormitorio, que estaba iluminado con velas y tenía pétalos de rosa por todas partes . /

 /En la cama, ¡había colocado esposas y cuerdas! Me dijo que la atara y la esposara a la cama, así que lo hice./

 /Cuando terminé de atarla, me dijo, '!Haz lo que quieras!" /

   "Y....¡¡¡Aquí estoy!!!"/


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2012)

JAjajajaja, Muy bueno el primero XDDD


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> POR QUÉ LOS HOMBRES SON TAAAANNN FELICES:
> 
> .
> Los mecánicos les cuentan la verdad.
> ...



o tu mecanico es un amigo tuyo de mucha confianza o un dia te vas a llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

Estoy deacuerdo con fer.... quitemos ese renglon 

el otro dia lleve a mi chevy Picup al moflero(ero que arregla mofles, escapes), y me cobraba como 50usd por quitar el convertidor catalitico, que porque habia que quitar un monton de soportes y bla.. bla.. bla... y por supuesto yo... "aaaa siii aahhh, entonces deje juntar la plata y se lo traigo", pobre iluso creyo que me engaño... solo tiene 2 soportes y los tornillos donde se agarra del motor... para fin de la historia fui con otro y solo me cobro 10usd...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

¿ El capitan era el de este crucero ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

Seeeeeeeeeee , ese capitan Italiano acompañado de los 12 custodias que echaron de Obama


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 15, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Pueden comer un *plátano* o un helado en lugares públicos tranquilamente.
> /


esto no s tan cierto...
y si hay amigos cerca menos...


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 16, 2012)

Para los que esten en contra de esta ley


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

yo, desde el punto de vista gastronomico :

si al pescado.

si a la carne de nalga

si a la pechuga.

si a la ubre 

si a la lengua 

si a la carne de ternera.

tambien si a la sopita asi como la pones 

si , si y si.

luego, la cosa esa de legales, empresas que son cerradas, cosas de el FBI y vivos que juegan a pulsear contra otros ..........cosa de ellos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Ya que estamos en el sector de humor , un cliente mio , tano , me pregunta por esa "sopita" , mas vale le digo , pero no con cualquier mina (el tano consumia cualquiera de pago).

Se me queda mirando y con cara de asco me dice : - "Ma , e como la carne cruta"

Nos cagamos de risa un rato largo con el hijo


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2012)

Esa sopita no la puede dar cualquiera ehh... depende de la persona!   

Pero sí que es rica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Deje de relamerse mijo  . . . queda feito


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deje de relamerse mijo  . . . queda feito


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 17, 2012)

sopita. sopita. jajajja

este me lo contaron hace un buen. como 6 años mas omenos.

Tres náufragos estaban casi muertos de hambre, entonces uno de ellos se mutila una pierna y la hecha al fuego diciendo:

-"Esta noche comeremos jamón ahumado".

Pasan los días y siguen con hambre entonces otro de ellos se mutila una nalga diciendo:

-"Esta noche comeremos milanesas de nalga".

Luego de diez días sin que el tercero aporte algo para comer este saca su pene, los otros dos lo miran y dicen:

-"¡Qué bien! esta noche comeremos salchicha azada!"

Y este responde:

-"No, no. su lechita y a dormir".


disculpen si me pase. pero queria compartir este chiste jejejee.
se podran poner chistes colorados?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

*Master of the sopas*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

y porque no le compraba media hora?


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y porque no le compraba media hora?


A mi no me causó gracia el relato , más bien me corrió un escalofrío por el cuerpo... 

Es muy triste, esto no es un "cuentito" como cualquier otro, pasa en muchas casas y hogares, es un problema el tema de los padres ausentes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

si es triste,pero yo que el niño le compraba media hora aunque sea


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2012)

yo le preguntaria, de donde fregados saco le otra mitad... se me haria mas sospechoso

por otro lado hay mejores personas para pagar por hora...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2012)

Aparentemente no era el lugar indicado para publicarlo, pensé que tomarían más consideración y no a la broma.



Helminto G. dijo:


> por otro lado hay mejores personas para pagar por hora...



NO EXISTE una mejor persona para un niño más que su propio padre, el que debería estar presente y hacerse responsable de la educación y crecimiento de su hijo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

tavo yo no lo tome a la broma,pero me dio por preguntarme el porque quería una hora si tenia dinero para media hora ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2012)

porque si pedia media hora no tendria sentido el relato, ahora hablando mas enserio, la ausencia de un padre en la casa es por ciertas razones culturales que deberiamos atender antes de regañar a una bola de padres que buscan tener "lo mejor para sus hijos"


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

ya le di dos repasadas y no encuentro de donde salio eso de los hijos... lo borraron????

por cierto esta bueno el chiste de la lechita


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2012)

Lubeck 

Desde el post #2198 al #2205 son la continuación del post #26 del thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/off-topic-reflexivo-71888/index2.html .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

Ahhh oki ya entendi... gracias JuanKa...

Triste pero a veces muy cierto, aunque tambien sucede lo contrario... ahora como mi negocio lo tengo en casa, estoy todo el dia con mis hijos, bueno menos en horas de escuela, y me pongo a apapacharlos a cada rato... seguro que si consiguen dinero me pagan para que ya los deje en paz...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

no lo quise poner en el tema de off topic reflexivo.
ahora que veo que vino de aca.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

en fin, son ejemplos quiero creer que ficticios pero que remarcan como un ataque de ira puede llevar a consecuencias tragicas , no deseadas e irremediables.
tanto como caer en un agujero sin fondo al infierno.

chee.esto es chistes y algo mas........en un rato lo borro........



conocen esta serie ???
es para poner a lso nenes de 4 o 5 años y que ya de temprana edad le den de comer al psicologo


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> conocen esta serie ???
> es para poner a los nenes de 4 o 5 años y que ya de temprana edad le den de comer al psicologo


La serie no es para niños, es para adultos, se hicieron con un estilo infantil para que el público no se esperara el desenlace de cada capitulo, pero los canales que los transmiten advierten que no es para niños, ahora, si un padre permite que sus niños de 4 a 5 años vean eso, al que deben llevar al psicologo es al padre...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La serie no es para niños, es para adultos, se hicieron con un estilo infantil para que el público no se esperara el desenlace de cada capitulo,* pero los canales que los transmiten advierten que no es para niños,* ahora, si un padre permite que sus niños de 4 a 5 años vean eso, al que deben llevar al psicologo es al padre...



eso me pasa por no leer los subtitulos que estan en ingles......
ahora que lo pienso......
sera por eso que a mi nena le "desaparecen " los novios y las amigas  
y colecciona cosas filosas 

le voy a preguntar a ver si me dice donde enterr... estan los ex.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> eso me pasa por no leer los subtitulos que estan en ingles......
> ahora que lo pienso......
> sera por eso que a mi nena le "desaparecen " los novios y las amigas
> y colecciona cosas filosas
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Lo pasan en el noticiero de hoy :

http://diarioterritorio.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/hallan-muerta-y-enterrada-en-depto.html


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo pasan en el noticiero de hoy :
> 
> http://diarioterritorio.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/hallan-muerta-y-enterrada-en-depto.html


 
lo habia visto, hace mucho que llegue a la conclusion que el crimen perfecto solo depende de la paciencia y calma que tenga uno para enterrar (hacer desaparecer) el cuerpo .

y encima te lo enseñan en las noticias, como te enseñan que es facil hacer bombas con fertilizantes......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Seeeeee , te muestran a la tardecita como los chico NO deberían hacer drogas caseras con tal o cual cosa . . . HDP !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2012)

como cuando mostraron el te del floripondio ¡¡¡¡ pelaron las plantas estos pibes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Justamente de eso hablaba .

**************************************************


PSIQUIATRAS -vs- CANTINEROS (vale para psicólogos también!) DESDE QUE ERA PEQUEÑO SIEMPRE TENÍA MIEDO DE IRME A ACOSTAR PORQUE CREÍA QUE HABÍA ALGUIEN DEBAJO DE MI CAMA. CANSADO DE ESTO, UN DIA FUI A VER A UN PSIQUIATRA Y LE EXPLIQUÉ: 'Tengo problemas. Cada vez que voy a acostarme creo que hay alguien
debajo de mi cama. Tengo miedo. Me estaré volviendo loco?" "Déjeme eso a mí y en doce meses le curo" me dijo el psiquiatra.
"Venga a verme tres veces a la semana y le curaré todos esos miedos" 'Y cuanto me cobra doctor?" pregunté.
"Barato. Ochenta euros la visita" contestó el doctor.
'Bueno, un poco caro pero si me cura, vale la pena" dije.
Seis meses después, me encontré con el doctor en el cine. "Ey! Usted dijo que vendría a mi consulta, pero después de la tercera
vez.... Por qué no regresó?" me preguntó. "Bueno, doctor, ochenta euros por consulta tres veces a la semana por
doce meses es bastante dinero! encontré un cantinero en el bar que me
curó en una sola sesión por diez euros! Estaba tan contento con el
dinero que ahorré, que compré un coche nuevo!" "No me diga" dijo el siquiatra algo molesto. "Y se puede saber como
un cantinero que solo sabe servir tragos lo curó por diez euros?" "Me dijo que cortara las patas de la cama! Ahora ya no puede haber
nadie ahí abajo!" OLVÍDENSE DE LOS PSIQUIATRAS......TÓMENSE UN TRAGO Y HABLEN CON EL CANTINERO!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

que bueno, la logica y las respuestas simples son la solucion


----------



## Electronec (Abr 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Me dijo que cortara las patas de la cama! Ahora ya no puede haber
> nadie ahí abajo!"
> 
> OLVÍDENSE DE LOS PSIQUIATRAS......TÓMENSE UN TRAGO Y HABLEN CON EL CANTINERO!





Saludos.


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 18, 2012)

Esta si esta Brava


----------



## smd10 (Abr 19, 2012)

Ahí van unas cuantas frases al más estilo de Matías Prats... 


Un pirómano incendia un bloque de pisos.
Los vecinos están que echan humo.


Hospital agota las reservas de anestesia.
Se acabó lo que sedaba.


Un hombre mudo acaba con toda su familia.
Se conoce que los mató callando.


Mujer arroja por la ventana a su marido por fumar en casa.
Le bajó los humos.


Masacre en el ala femenina del psiquiátrico.
El asesino mató a tontas y a locas.


Un niño ingresa en la UVI tras tragarse un billete de 100 euros.
Su pronóstico: Sigue sin cambio.


Un cliente mata al abogado que lo defenía.
Debió perder el juicio.


Disparan a 20 canis.
Mañana más deportes


Detienen a la niña del exorcista con 20 gramos de cocaína.
La detuvieron por posesión.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 20, 2012)

siempre amanezco guapo pero este dia exagere jajajaja


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 20, 2012)

despues de pasar un dia pescando en el mar, un hombre camina tranquilamente paseando por el muelle cargando 2 langostas.
Un policia se le acerca y le pide su licencia para pescar.
Un momento señor!! - dice el pescador. - yo no pesque estas langostas, son mis mascotas.
todos los dias las llevo al muelle, y las hecho al agua para que se den un paseo y luego les silbo para que regresen.
El policia no cree una sola palabra y le recuerda que es ilegal pescar sin licencia.
si no me cree, puedo probarlo - dice el pesacador.
ambos caminan por el muelle y el pescador arroja las langostas al agua.
ahora silbe para que sus langostas regresen - dice el policia.
y el pescador contesta.
langostas? - ¿ cuales langotas ?


----------



## rash (Abr 20, 2012)

*- SRTA!....LA RUBIA ....*

*¡Le comunicamos que su avión viene demorado.*

*- Hay qué lindo, ese es mi color favorito..!!*

*
==============================*

*Rubita ¿viste El Señor de los Anillos?
- Sííí, pero no le compré nada...*



*======================== 
- A ver rubia... ¿Simón Bolívar murió en...?
- "fermo".... **
===================================*



*Dice la rubia:
- ¿Qué pasa con el facebook? Me dice "su clave es incorrecta", entonces pongo "incorrecta" pero ¡no abre!!!..**
==================================*



*Un cura en la iglesia dice: 
- Hoy confesaré a todas las devotas. 
Se levanta la rubia y pregunta:
- y las que vinimos en sandalias... ¿cúando nos toca?**
==================================*



*La rubia sale corriendo y grita:
- "Auxilio, me robaron mi camioneta".
Un señor se acerca y le pregunta...
- ¿4 x 4?
- Mmmmmm... 16... pero ahora ayúdeme a encontrar mi camioneta!.**
======================================*



*Señorita:
- ¿Qué opina usted sobre la gelatina?
- Bueno en realidad no sé qué decir. En mi escuela sólo conocí la "Y " griega y la "I " latina, pero la "G " latina nunca supe de ella, a lo mejor no fui ese día a clase.**
======================================*



*Dígame Rubita... ¿ A qué corresponde esta formula química H2O+CO+CO
- Bueno, tampoco soy tan bruta,no?, pues eso es agua de coco...*


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 20, 2012)

Está un pescador su caña y se le acerca uno por detrás y le dice:

- ¿Qué? ¿Pican?
- No, son mansos.


Llaman por teléfono...

- ¿Está Consuelo?

Y contesta:

- ¡¿¡¿Y si no qué quieres, que esté colgado del techo o qué?!?!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 21, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> despues de pasar un dia pescando en el mar.....





rash dijo:


> *- SRTA!....LA RUBIA ....*





TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Está un pescador su caña.....




jajaja, muy buenos todos!!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Abr 22, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> despues de pasar un dia pescando en el mar, un hombre camina tranquilamente paseando por el muelle cargando 2 langostas.
> Un policia se le acerca y le pide su licencia para pescar.
> Un momento señor!! - dice el pescador. - yo no pesque estas langostas, son mis mascotas.
> todos los dias las llevo al muelle, y las hecho al agua para que se den un paseo y luego les silbo para que regresen.
> ...



lo jodio por completo jjejeje y ya no tiene pruevas del delito jejejeje muy bueno


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 23, 2012)

Un tipo estaba desesperado porque la naturaleza lo había dotado de un considerable trozo: ¡50cm! :wtf: , y cada vez que iba a tener sexo las mujeres salían corriendo espantadas.
Un día se encuentra con un amigo y le cuenta su problema. El amigo le ofrece una solución sorprendente:
“Para solucionar tu problema tienes que viajar al Amazonas y buscar al sapito de los ojos brillantes. Una vez que lo encuentres le preguntas ¿Sapito, sapito, me chupas el pito ?, el sapito te va a contestar que NO y automáticamente se te va a reducir el pito 10 cm.”
Luego de una larga discusión con el amigo pensando que se estaba burlando de su desgracia este hombre decide que no tiene nada que perder y emprende su viaje hacia el Amazonas.
Una vez ahí se interna en la selva en busca del sapito de los ojos brillantes. Al cabo de varias horas de caminata y ante su sorpresa encuentra en medio de un estanque al sapito de los ojos brillantes.
Todavía medio incrédulo se acerca al sapito y le dice:

“¿Sapito, sapito, me chupas el pito ????”

A lo que el sapito responde:

“NO.”

Y automáticamente se le reduce el chosto 10 cm. El tipo reflexiona y decide que 40 cm todavía es demasiado y por ende le vuelve a preguntar al sapito:

“¿Sapito, sapito, me chupas el pito ????”

Y ante el segundo NO del sapito se le reduce el pito a 30 cm.

“Bueno,” piensa este hombre, “30 cm no está nada mal pero todavía puede que sea demasiado.”

Entonces decide acercarse al sapito por última vez y preguntarle:

“¿Sapito, sapito, me chupas el pito ????.”

Y el sapito responde:
“Te dije que NO, NO y NO.”

disculpenme si esta fuera de lugar este chiste.
que tengan buen dia


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 23, 2012)

¡Qué ambicioso^(-1)!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 23, 2012)

JAjajaajjajaajaja


----------



## Daniele (Abr 23, 2012)

Sagitario10 EXCELENTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

No no no no y noooooooooo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

un no de mas y se hace nena ........


----------



## Daniele (Abr 23, 2012)

¿Será que cuando yo nací y le dijerona mi vieja que era varón ella empezó a gritar:
NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.......


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

mira, si hay demasiados no ............creo que termia del otro lado saliendote una cola


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira, si hay demasiados no ............creo que termia del otro lado saliendote una cola


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira, si hay demasiados no ............creo que termia del otro lado saliendote una cola



jajajajajja 
muy bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> ¿Será que cuando yo nací y le dijerona mi vieja que era varón ella empezó a gritar:
> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.......


 

 ¿ Tu vieja decía CROAC ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Tu vieja decía CROAC ?



jajajaja croac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

A ver como lo cuento  . . . yo era un muchachito de 20 y teníamos un amigo del club , un tipo de unos 45 , que lo llamaban mayonesa , abreviatura de : "*frasco* de mayonesa" , en las duchas de los vesturios no hay nada que ocultar.

Viene un día todo contento y me dice que había logrado hacer el otro camino , yo me le rio en la cara porque era re mujeriego y ultra pu#aniero , un playboy , en rigor daba envidia todas las minas que tenía.

Entonces se pone serio , y me dice boló , te lo digo en serio , es la primera vez , nunca ninguna permitió , y ésta miró y puso como condición que ella sola haría todo el trabajo , que sinó nada.

Así que yo humildemente refleccioné , ahh nooo , tendrás ventajas , pero tener que esperar hasta los 45 años para eso no da. 

Consuelo de tonto envidioso


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

yo que el tambien pondria condiciones si entendi bien la cosa era gruesa:

la señorita con 24 hs de ayuno por lo menos .......no quiero enchastres.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 24, 2012)

En la escuela la profesora le pregunta a jaimito. 
Jaimito: que pasa si te corto una oreja?
Hay maestra!! me quedo sordo de un lado.
y que pasa si te corto la otra.
me quedo ciego.
como que ciego jaimito, no seas burro. le dice la maestra.
Pues si maestra, me quedo cieg por que se me caen los lentes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A un programa de televisión asiste un japonés que ha ingresado a los Guinness Records debido a que ha hecho el amor al menos con una mujer de cada país del mundo.
El conductor del programa toma un mapamundi y al azar va escogiendo países y preguntándole sobre cómo es en el sexo cada mujer del mundo.
 Entonces, el conductor lo interroga: - Dígame, entonces, ¿Cómo es la mujer francesa?
- Bueno, la flancesa es muy tielna y hace el amol una y otla vez sin cansalse...
- ¿Y la egipcia?
- A la egipcia le gusta hacel el amol en conjunto. Estuve yo con tles o cuatlo al mismo tiempo...
- ¿La argentina?
- La algentina es la más fogosa. Estuve con una algentina dulante más de 12 holas, dándole y dándole... y nunca se cansaba...
- ¿Y la belga?
- La belga... la belga la tengo a la miselia...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2012)

a ese chiste lo conozco pero en otra versión, la fogosa que no se cansaba nunca era mexicana ,el pajones ,digo el japones si era japones


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola.

Cómo se dice Barceloma en Chino: *Shin Chan pion li*

Messi está en la iglesia (templo), porque quiere ser *CRISTIANO*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a ese chiste lo conozco pero en otra versión, la fogosa que no se cansaba nunca era mexicana ,el pajones ,digo el japones si era japones


cuentame aver si me alegras el dia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2012)

pero es igual ,nomas que como van contándolo le van agregando,quitando,pero básicamente es el mismo chiste,cuando uno escucha del japones y el recor ya sabe como termina


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 25, 2012)

Estaban en un convento unas monjitas y un padre.
todos convivian en perfecta armonia y paz.
cuando de pronto una de las monjitas pasa por el pasillo del padre y nota que el tapete de su puerta
esta muy viejo. y ya no sirve.
entonces va con el padre y le dice.

- padre he notado que su tapete ya esta muy viejo, nesesita cambiarlo de inmediato.
alo que el padre contesta.
- no se dice su tapete. se dice nuestro tapete, recuerde que tenemos mucho tiempo aqui y que somos una familia.

al dia siguiente la misma monjita pasa por el jardin y se percata de que el pasto del padre esta muy crecido. y nesesita una podada. y van con el padre y le dice

- padre he notado que su jardin, quise decir Nuestro jardin tiene muy alto el cesped, y que nesesita ser podado.
alo que el padre respone
- gracias hermana, de inmediato lo podamos.

unos dias despues el padre perdio un reloj. y le comenta a la monjita que se le perdio su reloj.
que le ayudara a encontrarlo.

en ese mismo dia, le comunican al padre que iba a llegar el obispo a revisar el orden del convento.
y el padre y las monjitas se pusieron alimpiar todo.

cuando llego el obispo el padre le mostraba  todos los lugares del convento.
y en eso que se acerca la monjita y le dice.

- padre he encontrado su reloj. aqui tiene
- gracias responde el padre
- y donde lo encontraste.?
- abajo de nuestra cama.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 26, 2012)

Entra un tipo a una cantina.
donde le pide al cantinero unos tequilas.
despues de 3 tequilas el cantinero le dice.
- señor sera mejor que no se embriague mucho. por que cuando estan bien pedos
el señor de aquella esquina se los lleba en una carretilla y los viola.
el tipo siguio tomando y se le paso el comentario que le hizo el cantinero.
ya estaba bien briago.
despues se quedo dormido en la barra.
despues sintio que temblaba y se desperto. y vio al tipo de la esquina que lo llevaba en una carretilla
y le grita.
- momento!! a donde me llevas.
y el tipo le contesta
noo!! - si no te llebo, ya te traigo de regreso!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

JAJAJA chuavechito !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

mira DOSME  lo que hace con la carretilla por las noches  menos mal que no llevas el tester


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Recemosle a San Ocote . . . amen


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Recemosle a San Ocote . . . amen



me parece ver un lindo gatito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

No se meta con la herramienta de trabajo jeje


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 26, 2012)

Que bueno que no tomo. si no imaginense 
la de buenas por las mias
yo tambien tengo mi carretilla. pero yo no le hago a eso jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

*Pero voy a tener que cambiarla . . . ya está muy traqueteada   *


----------



## Jonhatan (Abr 26, 2012)

Que es el hardware??
El hardware es el que recibe los golpes cuando el software funciona mal.!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Pero voy a tener que cambiarla . . . ya está muy traqueteada   *



YYYYY te estas quedando viejito empezaste llevando, pero después te traían y se sabia que ibas a terminar baqueteado, pero vamos a ponerle manija digo fuerza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Ahora le pido a las Chichis que me lleven ellas a mi en la carretilla


----------



## smd10 (Abr 26, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> Que es el hardware??
> El hardware es el que recibe los golpes cuando el software funciona mal.!



Yo he oído una parecida:

¿Qué es el hardware? Es lo que puedes partir con un hacha.

¿Qué es el software? Es lo que solamente puedes maldecir.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora le pido a las Chichis que me lleven ellas a mi en la carretilla



aaaa si me contaste de las que conociste en las noches de parque Palermo de las que te veian con la carretilla a los saltitos 





smd10 dijo:


> Yo he oído una parecida:
> 
> ¿Qué es el hardware? Es lo que puedes partir con un hacha.
> 
> ¿Qué es el software? Es lo que solamente puedes maldecir.



Las dos hablan del software y el hardware están buenas, pero SMD no se parecen mucho a lo que se refieren


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2012)

EL JAPONESITO

 Un niño japonesito llega a Estados Unidos y el papá lo inscribe en la escuela.

 El primer día de clase, la maestra presenta a Susuki, hijo de un empresario japonés, a los chicos de sexto grado.
Luego la maestra les dice a los alumnos :

 -"Hoy empecemos repasando un poco de historia de América del norte y del sur... ¿Quién dijo "Denme la libertad o denme la muerte"?
La clase se quedó callada, excepto Susuki:

- "Lo dijo Patrick Henry,1775"

 -"Muy Bien!.

 - ¿Quién dijo "el gobierno del pueblo para el pueblo, no debe desaparecer de la faz de la tierra"?
 - De nuevo, ninguna respuesta de la clase, salvo Susuki:
 - "Abraham Lincoln, 1863".

 La maestra, asombrada, les dice: - "Chicos, debería darles vergüenza. Susuki que es nuevo en nuestro país, sabe más de nuestra historia que ustedes".

 La maestra alcanza a escuchar un susurro:
 "¡A la mierda con los malditos japoneses!".

 ¿Quién dijo eso?, preguntó la maestra.
 Nuevamente Susuki levanta su mano y dice:
-"General Mc Arthur, 1942".

 La clase queda muda y uno de los chicos alcanza a decir:

 "Voy a vomitar".

 La maestra trata de ver quién fue el irrespetuoso:
- "Ya basta… ¿quién dijo eso?

 Y Susuki dice: -"George Bush padre, al Primer ministro japonés, 1991".

 Uno de los alumnos, furioso, le grita al japonés desde el fondo:

 -"Chupame ésta!".

 Susuki, casi saltando en su silla, le dice a la maestra:
- "Bill Clinton a Mónica Lewinsky.- 1997” .

 El que era el número uno de la clase gritó:
-"Estaba primero hasta que llego este japonés de mierda. "
 Y Susuki Contesta: -"Mario Vargas Llosa - Elecciones peruanas, 1990".

 La clase entra en un estado de histeria. La maestra se desmaya, cunde el caos. Mientras los chicos se arremolinan alrededor de la desvanecida maestra, uno de ellos –exclama:

 "¡Mierda, la cagamos, ¿ y ahora cómo salimos de este desastre sin que den cuenta que fuimos nosotros?... . "
 Y Susuki responde:

*aca cada uno fijese si tiene en su pais, actualmente o en el pasado cercano a algun gobernante que luego de haber hecho un desastre increible esta desesperado por escapar o zafar.*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 27, 2012)

ahi tienen que era ya muy tarde y un joven andaba buscando un cuarto donde pasar la noche
llega a un motel. y pregunta si hay una havitacion disponible
el encargado le contesto que sii. pero que no estaba bien pintada. y que se veia un poco fea.
no importa solo quiero pasar una noche. contesta el joven
total le dan las llaves y se acomada para descansar. cuando de pronto escucha una voz que dice

- Te voyy a comeer, te voyy a comeer.
de un brinco se levanta el joven y comenta al encargado lo que cababa de escuchar.
el encargado le dice que alomejor, es producto del cansancio. que descanse y mañana pasara todo eso
el joven regresa y se acomoda para dormir. Cuando de pronto escucha nuevamente
- te voyy a comeer, te voyy a comeer.
de un salto llega hasta donde esta el encargado y le comenta nuevamnete lo susedico.
entonces deciden subir los 2.
se acomodan los 2 ( el encargado y el joven ) en la misma cama, pasan unos 20 minutos cuando escuchan esa voz.
- te voyy a comeer, te voyy a comeer

se levanta bien asustados y de la mano, y empiezan a buscar,
de pronto abren el closet y ven a un changuito con un platanito al que le decia.
- te boyy a comeer, te boyy a comeer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

Ah


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ah


 
idem ............................................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

*Es de un album de fotos del Foro , está mortal ! ! !*[/SIZE]
*Es un examen de química , le piden 4 metales pesados y sus símbolos . . .  genial ! aunque merecía el muy bién diez felicitado  *


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 27, 2012)

Tambien pienso que merecias el 10. 
la pregunta esta mal formulada jejejeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 27, 2012)




----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ratmayor


*:foreveralone:*​

PD: Odios los "memes"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

:aloneforever:


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Es de un album de fotos del Foro , está mortal ! ! !*
> *Es un examen de química , le piden 4 metales pesados y sus símbolos . . .  genial ! aunque merecía el muy bién diez felicitado  *



Claro, Metales Super Pesados!!! U235 RULZ!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

A ese docente hay que pasarlo por la máquina de la niña rosada por ignorante


----------



## Electronec (Abr 28, 2012)

Tras casi un año de salir con mi novia, el próximo mes me caso!

La madre de mi novia o futura suegra es genial (además de estar terriblemente buena). Ella solita se ha ocupado de organizar toda la boda:
iglesia, música, fotógrafo, banquete, flores, etc.

Hace poco me llamó y pidió que fuera su casa para revisar la lista de invitados y anular algunos de los de mi familia pues estaba superando nuestras previsiones. Cuando llegué, revisamos la lista y la rebajamos justo por debajo de los ciento cincuenta invitados. Fue entonces cuando me dejó boquiabierto: Se quedó en bragas y sin sujetador y me dijo que siempre le había resultado un hombre muy atractivo, que dentro de un mes ya sería un hombre casado y que antes de que ello ocurriera, quería tener sexo salvaje conmigo.

Entonces se levantó, caminó sensualmente hacia el dormitorio y me susurró que yo sabía donde estaba la puerta de salida si lo que quería era marcharme.

Me quedé de pie, inmóvil, aproximadamente unos tres minutos y finalmente decidí que sabía perfectamente qué camino tomar.

Me dirigí corriendo a la puerta, salí a la calle y... ya fuera, apoyándose en el capó de mi coche estaba su marido, el futuro suegro, sonriente y con una escopeta de dos cañones cargada. Creo recordar que me explicó que únicamente querían estar seguros de que su querida hija se casaba con el hombre adecuado, honesto y se les ocurrió esta pequeña prueba que yo felizmente había superado con éxito.

Me tomó del hombro, y después me abrazó, me dió un talón de 500.000 euros sin yo poder reaccionar ni hablar aún aturdido por las emociones.


CONCLUSION: Menos mal que fui a buscar los condones al auto,  que si los llegaba a tener encima, hoy estaría muerto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

moraleja '' siempre de dejes los condones en el auto''   jajajaja muy bueno


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2012)

Papá, papá ....... ¡¡¡ MIRA !!!.....*un avión macho !!!!!*

No hijo, eso que le cuelga son las ruedas.........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Papá, papá ....... ¡¡¡ MIRA !!!.....*un avión macho !!!!!*
> 
> No hijo, eso que le cuelga son las ruedas.........


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2012)

Bueno ...peor los he contado....jejeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2012)

Quiero el botón "no me gusta"

 jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

quiero el botón de los gatos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2012)

Joer... no es para tanto........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

es broma, están buenos los chistes santiago


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Papá, papá ....... ¡¡¡ MIRA !!!.....*un avión macho !!!!!*
> 
> No hijo, eso que le cuelga son las ruedas.........




jajajaja, muuuy bueno che! hay que ver si lo entienden


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 29, 2012)

Oye Electronec, el chiste es chiste y o es cierto (aunque lo de los 500.000 € me hacen sospechar, pero me lo he llegado a creer)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajajaja, muuuy bueno che! hay que ver si lo entienden


 

- " ¡ Copiloto , baje los cojones de aterrizaje ! "


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

para que los cojones no es la otra parte mas noble?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> - " ¡ Copiloto , baje los cojones de aterrizaje ! "



 

la de Dr. Selby que van a tener que ponerle!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2012)

Es como el famosos pájaro  Uy Uy Uy 

Tiene dos metros de envergadura de alas , los testículos de 30 com  de diámetro y patitas de 15 cm de alto . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

jajajaja por eso se llama uy uy uy jajajaja  ,me guta y sin botón usar


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es como el famosos pájaro  Uy Uy Uy
> 
> Tiene dos metros de envergadura de alas , los testículos de 30 com  de diámetro y patitas de 15 cm de alto . . . .



pomeshito!! tiene que pasar la vida volando!! jaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 29, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2012)

muy bueno juaaaaaa


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 30, 2012)

aqui para empezar la semana jejejeje buen dia a todos

*Había una vez un señor que se fue a aprender karate al Japón, y llevaba como 5 años estudiando, pero nada que aprendía no podía dar ni una patada, y ya cansado y aburrido se decidió a hablar con su maestro que era uno de esos viejitos como de 100 años que enseñan artes marciales.

Llegó el día que iba a hablar con su maestro y le dijo: "No, maestro, estoy cansado de esto, llevo como 5 años de mi vida aquí desperdiciados y no se ni dar ni una patada, ya no puedo más, me voy..."

El maestro se queda mirándolo seriamente a los ojos y con voz misteriosa le dice:

"¿Has visto al atardecer cuando las gaviotas vuelan flamantes por la llanura?"

Y el joven responde: "Sí, maestro."

"¿Has visto cuando los hipopótamos se revuelcan en el fango?"

"Sí, maestro."

"Has visto cuando los leopardos se aparean en el ocaso."

"Sí, maestro."

"¡Ves, por estar viendo maricadas es que no aprendes un culo, guevón!"*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

y ya que estamos en los chistes aqui tienen otro



Un gringo tenia una novia llamada WENDY, por lo que decidio tatuarse en su miembro el nombre de su novia.

Cuando aquello estaba tranquilo, solo se veia WY y cuando estaba muy "alegre", se veia WENDY.

El gringo fue de vacaciones a Jamaica y se metio a un baño.
cuando estaba haciendo pis, llego un Jamaiquino negro y grandote, el gringo vio que en su miembro tambien decia WY y le pregunto:

¿Oye, tu novia tambien se llama WENDY?

A lo que el negro le respondio que NO.

El gringo le dijo: Es que el mio tambien dice WY y cuando esta en su apogeo, dice WENDY.

El negro le contesto:

El mio cuando esta en su apogeo dice: "WELCOME TO JAMAICA, THANKS FOR YOUR VISIT HAVE A NICE DAY"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2012)

< - - -  WELLRUBIA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

Chinito "wey"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2012)

¿ A vo te guta la música Regayton ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

no la conocia  a ese tipo de musica vos la escuchaste


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2012)

mejor wendy feliz que entra en cualquier parque de atracciones y no :

welcome to jamaica que me quedo siempre afuera y con la frustracion ......


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mejor wendy feliz que entra en cualquier parque de atracciones y no :
> 
> welcome to jamaica que me quedo siempre afuera y con la frustracion ......


jajjajaj pobre negrito dejalo


----------



## lubeck (Abr 30, 2012)

Uno de niños, por su dia....

Maestra... 

Pepito, ¿cual es el indice de mortalidad en Mexico?

Pepito....

Una Muerte por persona Maestra...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Uno de niños, por su dia....
> 
> Maestra...
> 
> ...



es complicado, pero esta bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Uno de niños, por su dia....
> 
> Maestra...
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola.










Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

El novio acompaña a su novia a la casa después de una salida. Cuando llegan a la entrada, él adoptando una posición ganadora apoya una mano en la pared y le dice:

Mi amor, ¿por qué no me la chupas un ratito?

Ella le contesta: ¿Aquí? ¿tú estás loco?

Ándale, rapidito, que no pasa nada...

- ¡No! puede bajar alguien de mi familia a tirar la basura o algún vecino y reconocerme.

- Pero es un ratito nada mas, a esta hora no viene nadie.

- ¡Que no hombre, que si bajan a tirar la basura...

Ándale, si a ti te gusta, una chupadita nada mas ... - ¡No! que pueden bajar...

Ándale, no seas así... - ¡He dicho que no, que no y que no! - Venga si, ahí agachada no te va a ver nadie, tonta.

- ¡¡¡No!!! En ese momento aparece la hermana, en camisón, medio dormida y despeinada, le dice a su hermana:

- Dice mi papá que ya ha tirado la basura: que ya se la chupes de una buena vez, y si no, que se la chupe yo, y si no, dice que baja él y se la chupa, pero por favor, que quite su chingada mano del puto interfon que son las 3 de la mañana....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entran dos gallegos a robar un banco, reunen a las personas que estaban en el local y las encierran en el baño y abren las cajas fuertes. Para sorpresa de los dos tipos, no habia plata si no que estaban llenas de unos frasquitos con un liquido blancusco adentro; entocnces una de los gallegos le dice al otro:

-Manolo, que coño es esto?

-Pues no se Juan, pero parece yogurt, y si lo tenien guardado en el banco debe ser muy caro.

-y que hacemos?

-Pues nada hombre, que si esta aqui es caro y hay que comerlo!!!

Asi empienzan los dos gallegos a comerse las botellitas una tras otra.

Luego deciden abrir la segunda bóveda y también encuentran allí sólo yogurt. "Pues a comer yogurt otra vez", dice manolo , y proceden a comer...

Hartos ya deciden abrir la tercera y última bóveda pensando que allí si tendrían que encontrar la plata. pero Nada. Puro yogurt otra vez...

Ahora furiosos, interrogan al pobre guardia quien junto con los otros presentes, permanecía boca abajo en el suelo con las manos hacia adelante: "¿Dónde está la plata! ? ¿Qué clase de banco es este que solo tiene yogurt?"...

Y el guardia les responde:
- "Señores, este es un banco de semen."


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2012)

Hola

Tres preguntas.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

darle su besito al pelon. 
saborear el chilito.
beso al ganso
su besito al cocodrilo
una mordidita al tiburon



Un día, un carpintero estaba cortando una rama de un árbol para sacar madera, debajo de un río y su hacha se le cayo al río.
El infeliz carpintero le ruega a Dios y Dios se le aparece y le pregunta "Porque estas llorando?"
El carpintero le responde que su hacha se le ha caído al río.
Dios se mete al río y le saca una hacha de oro,
le pregunta dios "es esta tu hacha?" 
El noble carpintero responde, "No."
Dios se mete de nuevo al río y saca una hacha de plata.
"y esta, es tuya?" De nuevo vuelve a decir el carpintero, "No, esa no es."
Dios vuelve al río y saca una hacha de madera, y pregunta "es esta tu hacha?".
El carpintero contento le responde "Si" es esa.
Dios estaba tan contento con la sinceridad del carpintero que le dejo todas las tres hachas y mando al carpintero a su casa.

Un día en el campo paseaban el carpintero y su esposa, de repente su esposa tropezó y cayó al río.
El infeliz carpintero le ruega a Dios y Dios se le aparece y le pregunta "Porque estas llorando?" 
El carpintero le responde que su esposa se ha caído al río!...
Dios se mete al río y le saca a Jennifer López y pregunta "es esta tu esposa?" .
"Si, Si," contesta el carpintero.
Dios se enfurece!. "Eres un mentiroso!!! un rufián!!!" 
El carpintero contesta, "Oh, Dios perdóname. Ha sido un malentendido. 
> >Pues si digo que 'no' es Jennifer López, después sacarías a Sofia Vergara. Después si digo que 'no' es ella, por ultimo sacarías a mi esposa y diría que "si" es ella, y entonces tu me dejarías con las tres. 
Dios, yo soy un humilde carpintero y no podría mantenerlas a las tres "solo por eso dije si la primera vez."


los hombres solo mienten por causas honorables y con buenas intenciones. ono compaañeros 


ayuda con este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplificador-modo-puente-mas-diagrama-74610/


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 3, 2012)

*bueno dias amigos, aqui el chiste del dia

Un niño y una niña asistían juntos a la escuela y además eran grandes amigos.
En la hora del almuerzo se sentaban juntos y abrían sus loncheras para comer.
Un dia descubrieron que sus mamás siempre les ponían lo mismo: "emparedado
de pollo".
Paso el tiempo y llegaron a 4º o 5º grado. Un día la niña, se presentó con un emparedado que no era de pollo, y el amiguito pregunta:
¿Qué pasó ya te aburriste del pollo?
La niña le contesta:    ! No,  todavía me sigue gustando !  pero decidí no comerlo más  porque, sabes?  "alla abajo"  me están saliendo plumitas.
El niño quiso verlas y ella se las mostró. !Ooh si tienes plumitas! ¡mejor no comas más!
Al cabo de un tiempo, la niña se fijó que el niño ya no comía emparedado de pollo, y le dijo:
¿Oye que pasó que ya no comes emparedado de pollo? ¿ya no te gusta?
!Oh sí, sí me gusta!, pero... pasó que a mi tambien me salieron plumitas "ahi abajo"
mira.... se bajó el calzón y le mostró a la niña. La niña puso enorme cara de susto y angustiada le dijo:
Huyy!! pero tu si estas cabrón!A ti ademas de las plumitas ya te salió el pescuezo y las mollejas!!!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Justiciero24 (May 3, 2012)

A ver aqui les dejo otros mas: (especiales para mexicanos)

Llega Felipe Calderón a cambiar un cheque a una Sucursal de Bancomer.


-"Buenos Días Señorita, ¿podría hacerme el favor de cambiarme  este cheque? 

-"Con mucho gusto Señor, ¿me permite su identificación?" 

-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero soy Felipe Calderón,  Presidente de México." 

-"Sí Señor, pero tengo Auditoría y ya sabe como son, y me debe mostrar una identificación, por ejemplo su credencial para votar con fotografía." 

-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero pregúntele a quien  quiera, soy Felipe Calderón, por favor...!!" 

-"Lo siento, Señor, pero son reglas del banco. Me debe usted  enseñar su identificación." 

-"Pues no traigo Señorita y me urge cambiar este cheque." 

-"Mire Señor, lo que podemos hacer es lo siguiente: el otro día vino Jorge Campos y tenía el mismo problema, no traía identificación y  para probar que era él, sacaron un balón, le tiraron unos pénaltis y los paró, y así comprobó que él era en verdad Jorge Campos. 

También vino Julio César Chávez y no traía su credencial  de elector, entonces se echó unos rounds con los cajeros y se madreó a dos  y así comprobó que el era en realidad J.C. Chávez.

Entonces Usted puede hacer lo mismo... Haga algo para probar que es usted el Presidente de México" 



Calderon se queda pensando…y pensando…y pensando durante un buen rato y dice... 

-"Mmmmh, Señorita, la verdad es que estoy nervioso y nada más se me ocurren puras pendejadas." 

-"¿Billetes grandes o chicos, Señor Presidente ????"     
_____________________________________________________________________________

Un mexicano llega a Houston, Texas proveniente de un pueblito de la sierra, y cuando se le acaban los cigarros, va al súper de la esquina a comprar unos sin saber hablar nada de inglés.



Con señas y muchas dificultades describe lo que quiere....



La chica del súper se agacha a buscar los cigarros debajo del mostrador......y se le escapa un pedo!!! 


La texanita se levanta como si nada hubiera ocurrido y pone la cajetilla en el mostrador y le dice:  'Two fifty'.



Entonces el paisano indignado le contesta: 



'Tas pendeja'!!!

La del pedo FIFTY TU!!!  



__________________________________________________________________________

 Saludos,


----------



## Tacatomon (May 3, 2012)

Jajajajajaja, Muy bonito el último. El primero ya lo había oído, es un clásico 

Saludos a los compatriotas!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 3, 2012)

llega un hombre a la plancha del zocalo capirucho de la republica y suelta tremendo grito diciendo:  ¡EL PRESIDENTE ES UN IMBECIL:::!!, inmediatamente llega un grupo de granaderos y lo somenten, entre jalones el tipo trata de excusarse diciendo, "pero yo hablaba de otro presidente" a lo que los ejecutores de la ley responden, no nos quieras hacer güey nosotros sabemos bien como es el presidente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2012)

como que texanita  "Two fifty"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 3, 2012)

estaban una nena y un nene de unos 10-11 años ambos jugando en la casa de este ultimo. la nena se levanta de donde estaban, va al baño y vuelve con cara de preocupada.

-que te pasa? - le pregunta el nene.
-nada nada, y tu mama donde esta?  - consulta la nena.
-no se donde estara, pero por que, que te pasa?
-ay, nada te dije, tengo un problema femenino y no se que hacer.
-pero que te pasa?
-es que tengo sangre en un lado.......
-pssssssssssssss, contame a mi que te pasa que la tengo reeeee clara con las cosas de las mujeres, hace raato que ya lo se todo.

la nena primero duda, pero ante la auscensia de la mama de su amiguito no le queda otra, se levanta la pollerita y se baja el calzon.

el muchachito, con cara de horrorizado grita:

-¡¡¡¡¡¡¡BOLUUUUUDAAAAAA, QUE TE PASO ?????  TE CORTASTE LAS BOLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2012)

un aplauso a *zeta bola*


----------



## Justiciero24 (May 3, 2012)

Muy bueno ese chiste Helminto G, aunque el escuadron de granaderos y los ejecutores de la ley tiene que admitir que es una excelente excusa, pues dudo que sea el unico presidente imbecil en el mundo.
jjajajajajaja, 

jjajaaja, excelente chiste zeta bola, parece que el boludo del nino no sabia todo sobre las mujeres. jajaja


saludos,


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 4, 2012)

muy buenos. el del niño me pareci a uno que me contaron. pero con mafalda jejeje.
me gusto mas el de two fifty jejeje
qui el mio


Un elefante le pregunta a un camello: - ¿Por qué tienes los pechos en la espalda? Y el camello le responde: - Me extraña la pregunta, y más si viene de alguien que tiene el pito en la cara.



Llega un tipo borracho a su casa, a las 4 am. y entra gritando: ¡¡¡¡Arriba Zapata!!!!! Sale su esposa encabronada y le dice: - Aparte de borracho, ahora me sales zapatista!!!??? - Cuál zapatista? arriba esa pata que vamos a co....!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2012)

Jeje Zapatista Zapatero 


El turco estaba casado con 50 esposas y tenía dos preferidas , así que a su nueva esposa solo la atendió 5 minutos la noche de bodas.

La nueva esposa le pide consejos a la madre y termina creando todo un ambiente sensual , perfumes , tules , manjares y le baila en bata transparente sin nada abajo al turco que estaba acostado , el turco la mira un rato y dice - ¡ Sacá la bata ! , ellá se apura a arrancarse la bata y el turco le replica , - ¡ Na , sacá la bata que está pisando un buevo !


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 4, 2012)

dosme que cruel eres jejejejeje


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 5, 2012)

Buen dia amigos

antes de salir del trabajo y despues irme a comprar meterial para forrar un amplificador y material para armar una bocina de 12" aqi les dejo este chiste

*Tres amigos que acostumbran a jugar golf juntos están listos para iniciar la partida un Sábado, cuando se les acerca un solitario jugador y les pregunta si podría acompañarlos. Los amigos se ven las caras y deciden aceptarlo.
- Con gusto, venga con nosotros -le dicen.
A unos dos hoyos de haber comenzado, los amigos no pueden resistir la curiosidad y, entablando conversación con el extraño, le preguntan qué hace para ganarse la vida. Cuando el extraño les dice que es un Eliminador;, todos ríen.
-No, de verdad - les dice el extraño- soy un eliminador. Elimino gente, mi arma está en el saco de palos; la llevo conmigo a todas partes. Si quieren, le pueden dar un vistazo.
 Uno de los amigos decide verificar la historia y al abrir el saco, ve un rifle con una enorme mira telescópica. Asombrado, dice:
- ¡Qué pieza! ¡Apuesto que podría ver mi casa con esto!
Se voltea y le pregunta al Eliminador
-¿Puedo probar?
 - Seguro - le contesta éste.
Así que el hombre mira por un segundo a través de la mira telescópica y dice:
 - ¡Vaya que si se puede ver mi casa! Hasta veo a mi mujer desnuda en el cuarto, ¿No es hermosa? UN MOMENTO! También está mi vecino! Y DESNUDO TAMBIEN!! Totalmente alterado, le pide al Eliminador que tiene que ayudarlo a limpiar su honor.
El Eliminador le contesta:
- Me pagan 50 mil dólares por cada vez que jale el gatillo.El marido agraviado responde:
 - ¿Cincuenta mil dólares? es mucho dinero, pero no lo soporto. Tiene que hacer dos eliminaciones, una a mi mujer justo en la boca, porque nunca para de hablar y otra al tipo ése en los genitales para que aprenda a respetar a las mujeres de los demás!!'
El Eliminador está de acuerdo. Se prepara, observa detenidamente por la mira telescópica, hasta que unos cinco minutos después, el hombre, mpaciente, le dice:
- ¿Qué rayos espera? ¡¡No aguanto mas!!'.
- Amigo, sea paciente ¡¡¡¡Estoy a punto de ahorrarle 50 mil dólares!!!!! *


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2012)

jajajaja buenísimo ¡¡¡¡ dos pájaros de un solo tiro


----------



## Justiciero24 (May 5, 2012)

jajaja, estoy en desacuerdo con su majestad, seria un pajaro y su nido de un solo tiro.
Y ademas de eliminador era economista.
Estubo buenisimo. jajajajajaja


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2012)

> estoy en desacuerdo con su majestad, seria un pajaro y su nido de un solo tiro.



estoy en desacuerdo con el justiciero...

seria el pajaro, el nido, y los huevitos de un solo tiro...


----------



## djwash (May 5, 2012)

Estoy en desacuerdo con el vecino


----------



## djwash (May 5, 2012)

jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2012)

y que onda con la planta de sávila? (Aloe vera)


----------



## Justiciero24 (May 6, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> estoy en desacuerdo con el justiciero...
> 
> seria el pajaro, el nido, y los huevitos de un solo tiro...



Tienes toda la razon, he pasado por alto los huevitos.

Bueno, aca les dejo otro chiste:

Estaba el leon, ya saben el rey rey de la jungla, el todo poderoso, y demas.
y un dia le dice a sus subditos:

-Quiero que me traigan carne para comer, y el que me traiga algo que no sea carne se lo voy a meter por el culo.

Pues mas alrato llega la zebra con unos bisteks y el leon le dice:
- Chido, te puedes ir.

Despus llega la hiena con unos cortes finos y el leon le dice:
- Excelente, pasale.

Y despues llega la ardilla con 3 bellotas y el leon le dice:
- Te dije que me trajeras carne ahora lo pagaras, date vuelta.
Y el leon le mete la primera bellota por el culo, y luego la segunda y cuando estaba apunto de meter la tercera, la ardilla se empieza a reir, y el leon le pregunta:
-¿De que te ries?
y la ardilla le contesta:
- Esque ahi viene la hormiga con una sandia...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 6, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2012)

jajaja uno se desmayo ,el de chaqueta verde ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2012)

el de pantalones rosa quien es?!?!?!?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2012)

valla uno a saber ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2012)

No se debe hablar de la gente ausentementesuspendida !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2012)

y bueno un clásico ,siempre la ligan los gatos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2012)

Che , no te la agarres con Angelito !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2012)

jajajaja pero si es ya un clásico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos me retiro,antes que se haga el minino


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2012)

se puede suplantar el gatito con un marsupial de madagascar??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5Ys08MlQDg8


----------



## fausto garcia (May 7, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo uno que me mando mi sobrino:

*BLACK & WHITE*

Un gringo y un africano estaban en el departamento de asistencia social.
 El gringo, parado detras del negro, le dice:
 -Nigguer motherfucker, I´ll fuck you. Pero el negro no le hace caso.
 Al rato, el gringo le hace una pregunta: 
-¿Saben ustedes porque tener las palmas de las manos y las plantas de los pies blancas? 
El africano educadamente le responde:
- No, ¿porque? 
Y el gringo le dice: Porque a ustedes pegarlos contra la pared, pintarlos con pintura de aceite negra y de pasada con crayones.
El africano, ya encabronado, le responde: 
- ¿Y saben por que ustedes tienen el ano bien negro?
- No. ¿Whi? 
- Pues porque nosotros todavia estabamos frescos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2012)

Moda Courrege jajajaja

************************************************

*Muere un tipo y se va derecho al infierno*.

Mientras titiritaba de desesperación, tuvo su primer encuentro con el diablo, quien le cuestiona:

¿Qué te pasa, cabrón?

¿Qué te parece que me pasa? ¡Estoy en el infierno!

No está tan mal. Actualmente tenemos un montón de diversión aquí.
¿Te gusta beber?

Seguro, ¡Amo el alcohol!

Bueno, entonces vas a amar los lunes. Todo lo que hacemos los lunes es beber whisky, tequila, vino... bebemos hasta que reventamos, y luego bebemos un poquito más.

Je, je, je... suena grandioso.

¿Eres fumador?

Más de lo que crees.

Perfecto, ¡Vas a amar los martes!... Conseguimos los cigarros más finos de todo el mundo y fumamos hasta que vomitamos los pulmones.
Si te da cáncer, no hay problema: ya estás muerto.

¡Guau!

Apuesto a que te gusta el juego.

Sí, en realidad, sí.

Bien, porque los miércoles es el día del juego: ruleta, black jack, carreras de caballos; lo que quieras. Hasta hemos abierto una mesa de strip-poker.

Mierda, nunca antes he jugado strip-poker.

Bueno, ahora puedes. ¿Te gustan las drogas?

Sí, ¡Amo las drogas! ¿No querrás decir que...?

¡Exacto!, los jueves es el día de las drogas.
Puedes meter tu cabeza en un boul de crack. Puedes fumar un porrón del tamaño de un submarino. Puedes hacer lo que quieras con las drogas y, si se te va la mano con la dosis, todo está bien: ya estás muerto .

¡Carajo!, nunca imaginé que el infierno fuera un lugar con tanta onda.

¿Eres maricón?

¡Noooooo!.....

*¡Uffffff!...vas a odiar los viernes!!!!  *


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 8, 2012)

jajajajaja, muy bueno dosmetros  jaja 
y ya no me gustan los viernes, mejor los sabaditos

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bueno ya que no veo activada de chistes aqui uno.

resullta que mueren en un accidente 3 hombre

un gringo, un colombiano y un mexicano
y como se habin portado muy mal en vida, llegan al infierno
donde el diablo los estaba esperando

bien venidos, le dice el diablo, hoy tengo un excelente humor, asi que los dejare libres
para que se bayan al cielo si pasan 3 pruebas.

emocionados todos dicen que si, sea lo que sea, ya que era mas feo quedarse ahi

las pruebas son:

*matar a un leon a cachetadas
hacerle el amor a una mujer 100 veces sin parar
y tomar 10 litros de tequila solo
*
el gringo, queriendose creer mas que todos, dice ami hechame a la mujer primero.
pasan unas 2 horas y el gringo sale todo cansado y dice no puedo mas

entrale al infierno dice el diablo.

despues pasa el colombiano y dice. pues ami hechame el leon. ahorita veremos de que cuero salen  mas correas

pasan unos minutos, se escucha el rujido del leon. y de repente sale asustadisimo y bien arañado y con toda la ropa desecha, no puedo mas y por poco me come dice el colombiano.

a como seran pen.....sativos dice el mexicano, empezaron por lo mas dificil

aver pasame el tequila. dice el mexicano al diablo.
despues de 10 minutos ya se habia terminado la botella y estaba bien pedo el mexicano.
que no sabia ni como se llamaba.
entra a la jaula del leon, y despues de unos rujidos espantosos, se escucha unos maullidos del pobre leon como si fuera un lindo gatito, despues el silencio.
sale de la jaula el mexicano y dice el diablo
*DONDE ESTA A LA VIEJA QUE HAY QUE MATAR A CACHETADAS*??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

Ese ya lo pusieron , no se vale repetir , vaya a leer todos los chistes desde el principio .

¿ Cual es el díodo más rápido ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese ya lo pusieron , no se vale repetir , vaya a leer todos los chistes desde el principio .
> 
> ¿ Cual es el díodo más rápido ?



Jejeje
no lo vi. por eso me atrevi a ponerlo,

pero bueno mas vale volverse a reir de lo mismo jejeje 
gracias amigo dosmetros, por la aclaracion
deja pienso en tros jejeje  
mañana creo, publico otro

y cual es el diodo mas rapido, seran los schottky o algo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

Lo del díodo más rápido es el primer chiste de todos de este hilo , que luego lo repitieron 20 veces


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo del díodo más rápido es el primer chiste de todos de este hilo , que luego lo repitieron 20 veces


jajajaja ando en la luna el dia de hoy
tratare de aterrizar a la tierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

Che Sagitario --->  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/651802/


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Sagitario ---> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/651802/


 
BUCHONAZOOOOO, te estoy mirando !!!!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Sagitario ---> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/651802/


 
BUCHONAZOOOOO, te estoy mirando !!!!

   ​ 

   ​ 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2012)

le gana el diodo que no esta soldado ,ese si puede correr


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cual es el díodo más rápido ?



segun una prueba que se realizo recien en mi mesa, el diodo mas rapido es el que tiene mas corta las patitas, por que rueda sobre la mesa, cae al suelo y ya no lo encontras :enfadado:


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 9, 2012)

Buen dia a todos.

resulta que un avio se cae en una selva y todos mueren ecepto un mexicano.
recorriendo la selva se encuentra con unos negrotes ( tipo motumbo )
dejo foto de motumbo






quienes lo toman como prisionero y lo lleban al jefe. ( un tipo todavia mas alto y con un hueso en la nariz )

el jefe le dice que que no soporta los intrusos
pero que en esta ocacion podria ser una ecepcion
asi que le muestra su amigo de diversiones y le dice

que prefieres, morir como todo un hombre, o moñoñongo, ( asi le decia a su amiguito )

no pues el mexicano, dijo soy todo un hombre asi que mas vale morir

y el jefe dice:

pues primero moñoñongo


----------



## Ratmayor (May 10, 2012)

*Precio justo...*

Una simpática dama de la tercera edad decidió regalarse por su cumpleaños el gusto de pasar la noche en uno de los hoteles más caros de su ciudad.

Cuando a la mañana siguiente se acercó a cancelar, el recepcionista le entregó una cuenta de $ 350 dólares!!!!

Ella explotó de ira y exigió saber por qué la cuenta era tan alta. "Es un buen hotel pero las habitaciones sin duda no valen  350 dólares por pasar una noche y sin desayuno."

El empleado le dijo que $ 350 era la "tarifa estándar" por lo que insistió en hablar con el Gerente.

El Gerente apareció y advertido por el empleado de recepción anunció: ". El hotel tiene una piscina de tamaño olímpico y un gran centro de conferencias, que están disponibles para su uso"

*-"Pero yo no los usé", dijo.

-''Bueno, ellos están aquí, y usted pudo usarlos ", explicó el Gerente.*

Luego pasó a explicar que ella también podría haber visto uno de los espectáculos internacionales del hotel por lo cual  es famoso. "Los mejores artistas internacionales se presentan aquí", dijo el Gerente.

*-"Pero yo no fui a ninguno de esos shows", dijo.

-"Bueno, nosotros los tenemos, y usted los pudo ver", contestó el gerente.* 

Sin importar lo que el Gerente mencionara, ella respondía: "Pero yo no lo usé!"

El Gerente no se inmutó, por lo que decidió pagar con un cheque y se lo entregó.

El Gerente se sorprendió cuando vio el cheque.
*
-"Pero señora, este cheque sólo está hecho por $ 50."

-''Eso es correcto. Yo le he descontado $ 300 por dormir conmigo ", respondió ella.* *

-* *"Pero no lo hice!" exclamó el Gerente muy sorprendido.

-"Bueno, mala suerte, yo estaba aquí, y usted podría haberlo hecho."*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 10, 2012)

jejejeeje 
me lo sabia de otra forma amigo Ratmayor
pero sigue siendo bueno


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2012)

si, muy bueno  e ingenioso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

*-"Bueno, mala suerte, yo estaba aquí, y usted podría haberlo hecho." *


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 10, 2012)

ya contaron el del hombre feo y la mujer hermosa
si no pues se los cuento


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 10, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> ya contaron el del hombre feo y la mujer hermosa
> si no pues se los cuento


No sé, revisa las paginas anteriores a ver 



esta imagen me hizo acordarme de Tacatomón: 

El sueño de todo gamer


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 10, 2012)

bueno ahi va mi chiste,

resulta que habia un hombre de lo las feo, que estaba en una fiesta
de repente ve que una joven hermosa la mas hermosa que jamas vio.
pasa por donde estaba este tipo.
de inmediato se levanta hombre feo y se dirije hacia donde esta aquella hermosa joven.

disculpe, gustaria bailar conmigo esta pieza, dice el feo

que le pasa a usted!!!
pues cuando ha visto un manjar en la boca de los cerdos, dice la joven

momento que solo he dicho si bailabamos, no que me la chupara,!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 10, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> momento que solo he dicho si bailabamos, no que me la chupara,!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 10, 2012)

cuales el colmo de un cardiaco?





















decirle a su novia que la quiere con todas las fuerzas de su corazon...


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No sé, revisa las paginas anteriores a ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajajaj, Será un gamer medio raro, por que yo juego sobre el escritorio 

Saludos!


PS:


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

por la cama en esa foto ese es el "Telo" de un gamer.
en vez de ir con una chica va con el CD del jueguito .


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2012)

Puede ver tres videos al mismo tiempo, terabits y terabits de


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> por la cama en esa foto ese es el "Telo" de un gamer.
> en vez de ir con una chica va con el CD del jueguito .



yo tambien lo creo. que raros son esos tios, 
ese del melon invisible. seguro que quedo asi de tanto jugar y alucino a los alienigenas y al melon
jajaja


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Puede ver tres videos al mismo tiempo, terabits y terabits de



como dije:

se pueden hacer orgias de a varios.
es un telo para gamers


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhhhh , a ver si te escucha el espíritu del Gran Maestro en Orgías 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&safe=off&q=sarmiento%20orgia&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=595&wrapid=tlif133675284476210&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=8zqtT67xLoio8QSolb2YDQ


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

y bueno..........a quien no .......
si te dejan ......mira si vas a decir que no .


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2012)

¿Que es "Un Telo"?


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que es "Un Telo"?


R.- El esposo de la Tela...

No soy nada y tengo nombre;
siempre iré pegada a ti,
sin que te escapes de mí,
ya seas mujer u hombre.

Que es?
(La sombra)


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

el chivo ??................................(olor a.. ) ....



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que es "Un Telo"?



hote de alojamiento :
pelotero de adultos ocasionales .


----------



## Electronec (May 11, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> No soy nada y tengo nombre;
> siempre iré pegada a ti,
> sin que te escapes de mí,
> ya seas mujer u hombre.
> ...



La sombra no puede ser porque si no esto no seria un chiste.


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

ademas que de noche se escapa .........es el chivo.lo podes disimular pero siempre esta.

el olor a hombre o a pescado segun sea el sexo.
tambien , recordadndo la firma de alguno :
la estupidez humana que siempre nos acompaña , algunos llevan un poco y otros parece que son distribuidores mayoristas  autorizados .


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ..... algunos llevan un poco y otros parece que son *distribuidores mayoristas autorizados* .


 
Que semanita que tuviste Ferny. Diria el Pay Albertito Olmedo:



*Estas CARGADISIMO !!!*​ 


.


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

termine bien la semana:
me saque unos trabajos de encima bien y ya me confirmaron mas , hoy me quede en casa tranquilo.
pinta que engancho cliente nuevo , que le estoy sacando papas de el fuego .

cada vez veo que la gente esta mas boba , y como en pueblo de ciegos el tuerto el rey :
me siento tranquilo y feliz.

lo malo es que la bobada mundial tambien pega en casa y en todos lso entornos.

pero .......en verdad, desde que le busco el lado positivo a las cosas : va para bien todo .

aunque a veces........si estas parado justo encima de un electron gigante , se vuelve mas dificil encontrarle el lado positivo , no ???
Pero bien.............si...............

ahh.olmedo, ese si que era un vivillo, siempre con las mas lindas, esa me falta...aunque ....es un peligro .......... anda a saber.


----------



## Limbo (May 13, 2012)

A peticion de los areneros.. Me complace presentaros el nuevo invento; La gatostada:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Z8yW5cyXXRc


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2012)

haaa.buenisimo que lo pusiste...para quien dice que no existe la maquina de energia perpetua.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2012)

jajaj si muy bueno ,la gototostada muy ingenioso ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



*increible se confundieron de ciudad y no pudieron ver la final *
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...ndieron-de-ciudad-y-no-pudieron-ver-la-final/


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2012)

hheee............se confundieron de verdad ??

http://forums.inter-rail.org/interrail/tema/8247-budapest-la-capital-del-sexo/

stamos seguros ?? o se hicieron los vivos ??

http://es.paperblog.com/fiesta-con-prostitutas-en-budapest-570451/


sera la noticia:
400 inchas se equivocaron de destino .......demoraron 15 dias en regresar 
que si andas perdido para la ida, pues que para la vuelta tambien , no ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2012)

yollegas   ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ todo es posible





fernandob dijo:


> hheee............se confundieron de verdad ??
> 
> http://forums.inter-rail.org/interrail/tema/8247-budapest-la-capital-del-sexo/
> 
> ...



se equivocaron al regreso también ,no encontraban galicia


----------



## Daniele (May 14, 2012)

Lubeck: ¿es el alma?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

Daniele los científicos se están rajando ¡¡ lo dijo Lanata ayer domingo 13/05/2012
no les pagan el sueldo y ademas le rebajaron el sueldo


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2012)

los cientificos ????????
jaaa.

LOS MAESTROS !!!!!!!!!
tengo familia en docencia y no hay suplentes y lso maestros estan dejando .

ni para los chicos chicos, no podes educar, no podes ponerles notas bajas.
si los retas te vienen los padres (villeros de mente) y te cagan a palos.
si tenes un pibe que es un psicopata no podes sacarlo de la clase, no podes mandarlo a direccion.
tampoco podes retarlo, tocarlo, ni nada.

es un chiste hoy la escuela, y los maestros el ultimo orejon de el tarro .

un cientifico ????????

si es cientifico >>> es inteligente = tiene capacidad de deduccion = RAJA , HUYE , ESCAPA !!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

lo de los maistros es porque no se reciben ninguno,le alargaron la carrera/magisterio o algo así paso


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

Aparentemente se están dedicando eficientemente a sumir a la docencia en mejor crisis , lo parió !


----------



## Daniele (May 15, 2012)

Ya lo se, me referia a que hace un par de años algunos regresaron al pais.

Me quiero comprar una moto


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 15, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Ya lo se, me referia a que hace un par de años algunos regresaron al pais.
> 
> Me quiero comprar una moto



dime donde la compras para que yo tambien me compre una 
no me gustan mucho las motos, pero esta me encanto


----------



## Daniele (May 15, 2012)

Gracias Sagitario10: apenas sepa donde las venden voy a hacer pública la dirección.

Ahora se me ocurre otra cosa. Mirando la imagen y tratando de sacar datos de ella ¿alguien puede decir en qué país se sacó esta foto?

Ojo que no se la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## nuk (May 15, 2012)

no es un chiste pero... espero que cuente sino a moderacion... 





http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m42tzmsP5z1rqhhsjo1_1280.jpg


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

y ...........tambien la otra..........para que pone eso ??

es como dice pedro:
fue inevitable.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2012)

si, esa clase de fraces son inevitables, uno no puede leer eso y seguirse de largo sin hacer nada...


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

sin "intentar" hacer algo .

si el pescadito se pone a saltar ......uno tira el anzuelito, tipo ........"se me cayo ".....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

si te sigue picando
te puedo seguir rascando


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Paradoja_del_gato_y_la_tostada


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

pobrecito , que susto.






es que tienen el cuerpo muy distinto a el nuestro.
si nosotros caemos no podemos hacer nada, somos inutiles, ellos pueden maniobrar, yo los veo .
pero en eso de gravedad cero........ .se pierden.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

pero si también caen de espalda,pero el truco es entrenarlos
1- se tira el gato repetidas veces sobre la cama
2-despues de un tiempo el gato deja de maniobrar ,como sabe que esta el colchon ni se molesta mas en caer parado
3- arrojar el gato ya condicionado ,pero esta ves muy cerca de la cama,pero sobre el piso* y el gato cae de espalda,en el piso*¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Por mas que las paredes estén acolchadas no me gustó ver a los de la Nasa maltratando a un pobre gato


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Paradoja_del_gato_y_la_tostada



esta muy bueno 



la nasa y el pobre animal


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por mas que las paredes estén acolchadas no me gustó ver a los de la Nasa maltratando a un pobre gato



dijeron , para hacer una tortilla hay que romper algunos huevos


----------



## Daniele (May 16, 2012)

Parece que en ves de estar experimentando quieren hacer pelota al pobre gato...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

y bueno como siempre la liga el gato ¡¡¡¡
ese era un gato-astronauta


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2012)

hasta que el gato largue un soretito o ua meada y ahi los quiero ver.
esquivando la lluvia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hasta que el gato largue un soretito o ua meada y ahi los quiero ver.
> esquivando la lluvia.


 
Espectacular que el gato astronauta hubiera tenido diarrea-cursiadera 

Bién Fer !


----------



## Daniele (May 17, 2012)

aguante el gato...


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

no, que no se aguante........si lo joden que largue todo


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2012)

Eso debe ser en un avión en caida libre. 
Es demasiado espacioso y se ve la pared curva hasta el techo. 
No creo que lleven un gato a la estacion espacial !
Justamente por el problema que mencionan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

Si es un avión para entrenamiento de gravedad cero.

*****************************************************


*Todo es cuestión de organizarse…Un granjero lleva su camioneta al pueblo y el mecánico dice que tiene que dejarla hasta el día siguiente, así que decide regresar caminando a su granja, que no queda lejos.*
*En el camino pasa por la ferretería y compra un balde y un tarro de pintura. Allí, un colega le entrega dos gallinas y un ganso que le debía.*
*Ahora nuestro granjero tiene un problema: cómo llevar todo a casa caminando. Mientras piensa cómo hacer, se le acerca caminando una señora madura y le pregunta cómo llegar a la granja de los González; el granjero le dice que va en esa misma dirección, y que si no tuviera que llevar esa carga la acompañaría.*
*La señora dice:*
*-¿Por qué no pones la lata de pintura en el balde? Lo llevas en una mano; te pones una gallina debajo de cada brazo y llevas el ganso en la otra mano....*

*El granjero sorprendido agradece y comienza a acompañar a la señora. En un momento le dice:*
*-Conozco un atajo, que nos saca del camino principal, pero nos ahorramos un kilómetro.*

*La dama lo mira con desconfianza y responde:*

*-Soy una viuda solitaria sin un hombre que me defienda. ¿Cómo sé que no me vas a llevar por el medio del campo, me vas a poner contra un árbol y vas a abusar de mí?*
*-¡Pero señora! Aun cuando quisiera, ¿cómo hago? Llevo un balde, una lata de pintura, dos gallinas y un ganso. ¿Cómo hago para achucharla contra un árbol y abusar de usted?*

*- Pues, pones el ganso en el suelo, lo cubres con el balde, colocas la pintura encima del balde y yo te aguanto las gallinas... ¡¡¡Joder que no teneis iniciativa, coño!!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

jajajajaja muy bueno muy bueno


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

Logística de carga  muy bueno dosme


----------



## Electronec (May 20, 2012)

*'EL BODY NEGRO'
*

               Tres amigas se reúnen para platicar acerca de sus relaciones
Amorosas.

        Una es casada, otra comprometida y la última con amante.

        Deciden sorprender a sus hombres y coinciden en que usarán esa
Noche, Ropa  interior negra de piel, tacones altos y antifaz.

        A los pocos días se reúnen para comer y comentarlo todo.



La comprometida:

        La otra noche cuando llegó mi novio y me encontró con un body negro
De Piel, los tacones altos y el antifaz; me dijo, 'eres la mujer de mi Vida.

        Te amo', e hicimos el amor toda la noche.



La amante:

        Yo también. La otra noche vi a mi amante en su oficina, me puse un
Body Negro de red, tacones altos, el antifaz y una gabardina. Cuando
abrió, no Dijo palabra alguna.... sólo tuvimos el mejor sexo de nuestra
Vida!!!



 La casada:

        Mandé a los niños a casa de mi mamá esa noche. Cuando llegó mi
Esposo y me Vio en ese body negro de piel con los tacones súper altos mi
Antifaz super Perfumada y me dijo el muy cabrón:





        'Qué hay de cenar, Batman?'


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

A que ese batman


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Claro no era esta 







era esta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

era la *pachambat*


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2012)

por favor....me hago malhechor solo para estar lejos de esa batman ........

imaginate en un ascensor, salis de una fiesta en un piso alto, entras en el ascensor con la ultima batman.
sabado a la noche.........se corta la luz.
quedas atrapado con esa en el ascensor.

vos decis:
"que cagada.......y ya se fueron todos ......creo que hasta el lunes no viene nadie.y la alarma no funciona"

y en la oscuridad escuchas :

jiiiiiiiii jiiii jiiiii 


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
.
. de terror.
eso si es chingarla, esas csoas si que NO se las contas a nadie nunca, .solo a tu psicologo a ver si se apiada y te hipnotiza para que olvides lo ocurrido .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

mas de uno le entra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas de uno le entra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



me anoto, una alegría no se le niega a nadie ademas con la presión que debe estar juntando debe ser una bomba


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 20, 2012)

en epoca de guerra todo agujero es trinchera!! yo conozco mas de uno que le entraria gustoso


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2012)

desespearus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


prefiero ayunar a indigestarme.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

No hay que esculpirla para arriba, todo perro se a comido un bicho


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2012)

pero no por gusto y menos si tiene su apican...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

a esta hora se despabila con café me decía mi patrón, y no hay que esperar a que uno pase al frente para destaparse las vergüenzas


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

quien no se comió un bagarto ¡¡¡¡ no se hagan


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2012)

Jajajaja, que gustos los de ustedes!

Yo me puedo dar el lujo de ser más selectivo... Mi descendencia está en juego! 






PS: Si, es mi desktop


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Ta linda la chinita Desktop  . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quien no se comió un bagarto ¡¡¡¡ no se hagan



No se si bagarto, pero que e hecho cosas con el vodka y no me arrepiento podrías llenar el termo que historias puf hasta la madrugada estaríamos (como esconder los iconos del escritorio  )


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2012)

tacato intente buscar una de tus imagenes para responder pero me dio flojera, asi que imaginen que aparece una clasica de tacato con unos tipos asintiendo con la cabeza...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2012)

Chinita? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naaaaa

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennette_McCurdy

Mi #1 



Helminto G. dijo:


> tacato intente buscar una de tus imagenes para responder pero me dio flojera, asi que imaginen que aparece una clasica de tacato con unos tipos asintiendo con la cabeza...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2012)

esa                                   mera...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Ci ce biene la final del mundo . . .









































hno:


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Jajajaja, que gustos los de ustedes!
> 
> Yo me puedo dar el lujo de ser más selectivo... Mi descendencia está en juego!
> 
> ...


 
ya la identifique, es de un programa medio infantil, mi nena lo veia........pero es una chiquilina.....
se viste de grande pero es un poyito que ni plumas tiene .
hace un programa infantil.

haces bien en no aspirar cualquier porqueria.
hay que cuidar la salud ......fisica y mental.....


igual...se entiende, por mas que sea menor.........quien no se ha enamorado de un poyito ??


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ci ce biene la final del mundo . . .
> 
> 
> hno:



No hagas eso Dosme!!!...

Ahora voy a tener pesadillas.... 

P.D. La de TKTo se parece a Sam la de iCarly...


----------



## Daniele (May 22, 2012)

Si la agarro a esa Batman no le doy tiempo ni a respirar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

jajaja otro mas que le entra ¡¡¡¡¡
saludos muchachos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2012)

Dos náufragos están tirado mirando al horizonte y uno se levanta y dice:_una ballena una ballena
El otro se levanta y dice:_No es una ballena, son dos botellas!

Si por eso una va llena una va llena


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si por eso una va llena una va llena


 
Ya se la chupetearon  

************************************************************

Se presenta a continuación un test rápido

para un diagnóstico precoz del Alzheimer

¿Con qué rapidez podés descifrar estas palabras?

1. P_TA
2. P_JA
3. C_NCHA
4. TE_A
5. C_LO
6. P_R_NGA
7. CO_ ER
8. PAJ_RO
9. MA_ADA

Las respuestas más abajo​ 
Respuestas: 

1. PATA2. PUJA3. CINCHA4. TEJA5. CELO6. PIRANGA7. COMER8. PAJARO9. MANADA

No pegaste una... no importa...

¡Ponete contento! No tenés Alzheimer

 pero tenés la mente repodrida!​


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

la 4 no le acerté


----------



## J2C (May 22, 2012)

Me salio la mente Re-podrida.



​


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Me salio la mente Re-podrida.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



si también ,pero el 4 no le acerté


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Es que la 4 es confusa . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la 4 no le acerté


como que no la adivinaste!!!

che DOSME pense lo primero que se me vino a la mente y no MAL es mas agregue palabra que me comprometen hno:, ahora no me digas que esto no es un dedo si hasta la uña se ve


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

haaaaa ya jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Son dos rodillas y dos pulgares , publicidad de una crema


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Si la agarro a esa Batman no le doy tiempo ni a respirar...



no respira, mirala bien , es una ameba gigante que se le pego la dentadura de un viejo .


----------



## J2C (May 22, 2012)

Una pregunta que he realizado muchísimas veces en salas de chat: 



*105 ???*​ 


.


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2012)

........................................1 uF


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Hablamos de esta,  no ?


----------



## J2C (May 22, 2012)

Naaaaaaaa, también solia



buscar *AMIGOVIA* con derecho a . *.... *.​ 


.

2m    Algo parecido !!!


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Una pregunta que he realizado muchísimas veces en salas de chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a trabajar la mente cochambrosa...



 ciento cinco... uno cero cinco....

se siente quinto....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> *AMIGOVIA* con derecho a . *.... *.
> 
> 2m Algo parecido !!!


 
Si no es con derecho  , no es amiga  , es solo conocida


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya se la chupetearon
> 
> ************************************************************
> 
> ...







*








*


----------



## Daniele (May 23, 2012)

Fernandob: te repito, no la dejo ni respirar, le doy hasta que me pida por favor que pare.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

ACLARE DON !

¿ a la flaca fiestera o a la gorda techera ?


----------



## Daniele (May 23, 2012)

A las dos, a esta edad no vamos a andar discriminando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

Además mi experiencia personal me dice que las que se sienten y creen lindas Diosas , se quedan echadas viendo  . . . la que no se siente linda le pone voluntad , trabaja


----------



## J2C (May 23, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> A las dos, a esta edad no vamos a andar discriminando...


 
Esta remanida frase me suena a *BANDA ANCHA*  !!!​ 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . la que no se siente linda le pone voluntad , trabaja


 

Vó decis que es *más GAUCHITA*  ?????​ 


.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> A las dos, a esta edad no vamos a andar discriminando...



Llamado a la solidaridad: Se necesitan "dadores" 

todos sabemos que fogonazo es de buen corazón.  el foro ,mas bien  un grupo de usuarios le piden (de espaldas al teclado,no quieren dar la cara).son testimonios de identidad reservada.
un poco de solidaridad a fogonazo

PD:
    no vale dar dosis del frasco n 13  y por mas que me apriete como un gusano no voy a revelar nombres de los compañeros de identidad reservada


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2012)

y ahora se va  a acordar ??? ...........


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

No se si ajustada , pero al menos durita acartonada 


****************************************************************


*Murió un intelectual de un pequeño pueblo y, después de algún tiempo, la comunidad decidió que la viuda debía casarse de nuevo. *

*Dado lo pequeño del pueblo, el único candidato disponible era el carnicero.*

*Aunque muy renuente, porque estaba acostumbrada a vivir con un intelectual, la viuda aceptó .*

*Se celebró el matrimonio, y el sábado por la noche, después del baño ritual, el nuevo marido le dijo a la ex viuda: *

*- Mi madre siempre dijo que al comienzo de domingo, es un precepto hacer sexo antes de ir a la iglesia. *

*Y lo hicieron. *

*Cuando volvieron del servicio religioso, él le dijo: *

*- Según mi padre, es un precepto hacer sexo antes de cenar.*

*Y lo hicieron de nuevo. *

*Una vez en la cama, para dormir, él le dijo:*

*- Mi abuelo me dijo que siempre se debe hacer sexo en la noche del domingo. *

*Y lo hicieron otra vez.*

*Finalmente durmieron y, al despertar en la mañana del lunes, él le dijo: *

*- Mi tía dice que un devoto siempre empieza la semana teniendo sexo. *

*Y lo hicieron una vez más. *

*Cuando la ex viuda fue al mercado, se encontró con una amiga que le preguntó: *

*- ¿Y qué tal tu nuevo marido?*

*- Bueno.... mira... un intelectual realmente no es....... ¡¡¡¡pero *

*viene de una familia *


*maravillosa*


*y muy religiosa !!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

y el donante ?   haaa ya,prefiere ser donante anonimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Daniele (May 24, 2012)

1) Las lindas saben que son lindas y se hacen más las lindas para que uno ande atras de ellas baboseandose.

2) Las no tan agraciadas son mas simples, en general no andan con histeriqueos baratos y estan más dispuestas a la pachanga. Son tan buenas en la cama como cualquiera.

3) Dije no que no discrimino, pero tampoco ando desesperado.

4 ) Despues de 108 años se le ocurre entregar, dejate de joder...


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Tenia garantia por 104 años como el magiclic ? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-423855797-encendedor-magiclik-en-su-caja-original-nuevo-0-km-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

y quien vive para comprobarlo ?


----------



## chclau (May 25, 2012)

No se, a mi se me hace que en este tema se nota que muchos somos ingenieros.

Mucha teoria, mucha teoria, pero... cuantos tienen practica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2012)

No no , pa probar a la vieja yo soy apenas un aprendíz  . . . se lo dejo a alguien mas profesional


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

Nunca fui el primero de la clase asi que no me miren 

gobatmannnnnn


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2012)

Yo soy imponente . . . . digo impotente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo soy imponente . . . . digo impotente



 para la hora que es bastante buen humor el tuyo


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Una pregunta que he realizado muchísimas veces en salas de chat:
> 
> *105 ???*​
> .



Hablando de siglas, ésta la dijo un compañero de la facu a una profe de laboratorio 
(solterona ella), refiriéndose a una fuente de pulsos.
Ella le reclamaba que la repetitividad obtenida no era suficientemente alta, a lo que 
él respondió (léanlo de corrido): 

"es que no podemos hacer nada a 5 Hz !" 

Todos nos quedamos helados, esperando a ver qué respondía la profe. 
Ella sin pestañear se dio vuelta y se fue rapidito a su oficina, 
... a largar la carcajada supongo.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2012)

Jajaja... miren lo que me encontre...

nuevo talento musical...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Me ganó de mano , yo iba a poner que había que enseñarle a trio . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2012)

en 5 Hz decile a la profe que hago magia que no se preocupe


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> No hagas eso Dosme!!!...
> 
> Ahora voy a tener pesadillas....
> 
> P.D. La de TKTo se parece a Sam la de iCarly...



Un poco más moderna, esta también te puede dar pesadillas ... pero por agotamiento !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaa , e esta la entrené yop  es mi pupil


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Un poco más moderna, esta también te puede dar pesadillas ... pero por agotamiento !



con ella hasta la muerte por insomnio!


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

Tiene una parada como diciendo "¿ de dónde venís a esta hora ?"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Tiene una parada como diciendo "¿ de dónde venís a esta hora ?"


 

JAJAJA

¿ Por que llegaste tarde ?


----------



## J2C (May 27, 2012)

Domingo​ 
19:49​ 

Tarde, practicamente noche​ 


y la *RATONERIA Rusticana* marchando !!!!​ 



​


----------



## Ratmayor (May 27, 2012)

Y a llegado la hora de molestar a Lubeck!!!   

Compa, el código del tuner!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2012)

amigo *asherar* se me acurrio pensar como hace si tiene urgencia de fondo a la dereche 








y de un rapidito ni hablar


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2012)

vi algunas fotos de la señorita (que no discuto que es linda) pero ......hasta un salamin o una mortadela bien calzada en un traje de neoprene se ve suavecita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Con poca ropa no me llama


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2012)

Hola.

Sólo para adultos: http://america.infobae.com/notas/33574-Las-fotos-prohibidas-de-Scarlett-Johansson



Chao.
elaficionado.
Camino a moderación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Esa foto está editada :enfadado: porque cuando Scarlettita me las mandó estaba con calzonitos


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2012)

Hola.

Es como los implantes (no los originales, pero es lo que ve.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y a llegado la hora de molestar a Lubeck!!!
> 
> Compa, el código del tuner!!!!!



Doctor... no lo encuentro, mañana me dedico de lleno a buscarlo... Oki...


disculpe las molestias que esto le ocasiona


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sólo para adultos: http://america.infobae.com/notas/33574-Las-fotos-prohibidas-de-Scarlett-Johansson
> 
> ...



Nada que ver, acá no somos pacatos ni puritanos. 
Fijate las fotos que se sacó uno que se llama parecido ... 

*Kevin Johansen homenajea a Scarlett Johansson


*


----------



## Ratmayor (May 28, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Doctor... no lo encuentro, mañana me dedico de lleno a buscarlo... Oki...
> 
> 
> disculpe las molestias que esto le ocasiona


No me ocaciona molestia  pero si me ocaciona no tener excusas para ayudar con los que haceres de la casa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2012)

Jm jm muy gracioso, che quien se cuenta la del tipo que se agacho a ver el cohete que no estallo o la del tipo que asalto el banco con una banana


----------



## idem258 (Jun 3, 2012)

*LOS COMERCIALES ERAN ASI
IMAGINATE EN LOS AÑOS CINCUENTA, CUANDO LA TELEVISION ESTABA EN PAÑALES, Y LOS DIAS SOLO ERAN ACOMPAÑADOS POR EL FABULOSO APARATO DE RADIO. Y POR SUPUESTO UNA MENTE LIMPIA Y PURA .. *

***CABALLERO HAGASELA SUAVE Y PLACENTERAMENTE* ..... Su afeitada le proporcionara un suave placer con la crema de afeitar MENNEN.

***SEÑORITA: SI SU MAMA SE METE EL DEDO, Y SU HERMANA TAMBIEN*, no haga Usted lo mismo, USE PALILLOS para dientes EL PINGUINO.

***CABALLERO: Sabe por que a su novia le gusta tocárselo?*... Porque ella sabe que ese disco suena mejor en su nuevo EQUIPO PANASONIC.

***SEÑORITA: No deje que le metan ESO!* cuando mande a llenar el tanque de su vehículo... exija TEXACO.

***SEÑORA: Lo que usted siempre a querido... Ahora le caben hasta los Huevos!* Si, hasta los huevos le caben en su nuevo refrigerador GENERAL ELECTRIC

***SEÑORITA: SI SU NOVIO LLEGA BORRACHO Y SE LA PIDE, DESELA...* Si, Dele un par de ALKA SELTZER y adiós a esa borrachera. 

***SEÑORA: NO LE ENTRAN BIEN? LE MALTRATA LA PUNTA? LE DUELE MUCHO ATRAS? SIENTE DESMAYARSE?* Es porque sus zapatos le quedan chiquitos, llévelos a HUMBERTO VIDAL y se los agrandaran.

***CABALLERO: TIENE PROBLEMAS PORQUE SE LE PARA CONSTANTEMENTE?*... Algo anda mal en su reloj, llévelo a la Relojería SUIZA y se lo dejaran como nuevo.

***SEÑORITA: MUCHO CUIDADO !! NO DEJE QUE SE LO DEN NI DURO,NI VIEJO NI FRIO*...Exija que le den del nuevo y calientito, PAN de la panadería LA ASTURIANA.

***CABALLERO: Se le ha ACHICADO o ENCOGIDO?* Usted sufrirá esto si sus camisas de lana no son confeccionadas con telas de LAS TIENDAS CAPRI. 

***SEÑORA: Le gusta que su marido lo tenga DURO o BLANDO?*... No lo piense mas, mándele a planchar el cuello de sus camisas con Almidón NIAGARA. 

***CABALLERO: LE DUELE LA CABEZA AL METERLO?*... Claro, esto le pasa por no usar sombreros PANAMA 

***SEÑORA: PONGASE en CUATRO!*, Supongas en CUATRO HORAS de SAN JUAN a NUEVA YORK viajando en la AEROLINEA AMERICAN AIRLINES. 

***SI A USTED LE GUSTA TENERLAS SIEMPRE ARRIBA Y QUE NO SE LE ANDEN CAYENDO*...Use Ligueros LEONISA y sus medias lucirán siempre bien. 

***CABALLERO: SI SE LE PARA DE REPENTE Y SE LE DERRAMA EL LIQUIDO*...Esto es señal de que su carro necesita UN CAMBIO DE ACEITE EN JIFFY LUBE.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 3, 2012)

recuerdo algunos de esos del libro picardia mexicana de armando jimenez


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2012)

la gente de antes es la misma que ahora nada mas que hoy en dia no somos tan careta solo eso, y por eso no me causa gracia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2012)

yo escuche una propaganda que decia algo asi
-- *no sabes ¡¡¡tenia unas gomas barbaras ¡¡ me hizo el servicio completo*   ( hay interrumpe una mujer y le dice )
.--*así te quería agarrar ¡¡ degenerado¡¡ ¡¡*
y luego el locutor anuncia a una gomeria


----------



## idem258 (Jun 3, 2012)

*FRASES CELEBRES:*

- Estoy rodeado de animales. Noé. 
- Saquen una hoja. Adán. 
- Lo verdaderamente importante es aquello que cada persona lleva en su interior. Jack el Destripador. 
- Tengo un palo verde. El increible Hulk. 
- La mano viene movida. Parkinson. 
- Nunca pude estudiar derecho. El Jorobado de NotreDame. 
- Qué les hace pensar que no soy un hombre maduro? El increible Hulk. 
- No a la donación de órganos. Yamaha.
- Abajo las drogas! Los del sótano. 
- Me pican demasiado las pelotas. Gabriela Sabatini.
- Estoy hecho pedazos. Frankestein. 
- Yo vivo de las minas. John Faber. 
- Nuestra madre es una loba. Rómulo y Remo. 
- Si hay algo que me revienta, son las ruedas de los camiones. Un sapo. 
- No veo la hora de irme. Un ciego. 
- No hay que perder la cabeza! María Antonieta. 
- Si hay algo que me revienta, son los alfileres... Un globo. 
- Al fin solos. El llanero solitario. 
- Seamos claros. Un albino. 
- Lo que mata no es el cigarrillo... es el cenicero. Huberto Roviralta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

- Al fin solos. El llanero solitario.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo escuche una propaganda que decia algo asi
> -- *no sabes ¡¡¡tenia unas gomas barbaras ¡¡ me hizo el servicio completo*   ( hay interrumpe una mujer y le dice )
> .--*así te quería agarrar ¡¡ degenerado¡¡ ¡¡*
> y luego el locutor anuncia a una gomeria



Mismo el tango de gardel *“deja que el pajarito salga solo de su jaula a cantar” *me ban a venir a mi pssssss *“no me creí en una fabrica de clavo”* Alberto olmedo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

*CUANDO LAS COSAS SE EXPLICAN *

*CON CLARIDAD*

*........SE ENTIENDEN*

no dejes de leerlo...es medio minuto


*No sé quien fue el genio que lo escribió**… **pero es excelente** ...*


Es agosto, en una pequeña ciudad de la costa, en plena temporada; cae una lluvia torrencial 
y hace varios días que la ciudad parece desierta. Hace tiempo que la crisis viene azotando este lugar, todos tienen deudas y viven a base de créditos.

Por fortuna, llega un millonario, forrado de guita y entra en el único pequeño hotel del lugar. Pide una habitación. Pone un billete de 100 euros en la mesa de la recepcionista y se va a ver las habitaciones. El jefe del hotel agarra el billete y sale corriendo a pagar sus deudas con el carnicero. Éste toma el billete y corre a pagar su deuda con el criador de cerdos. Al momento éste sale corriendo para pagar lo que le debe al molino proveedor de alimentos para animales. El dueño del molino toma el billete al vuelo y corre a liquidar su deuda con María, la prostituta a la que hace tiempo que no le paga. En tiempos de crisis, hasta ella ofrece servicios a crédito. La prostituta con el billete en mano sale para el pequeño hotel donde había traído a sus clientes las últimas veces y que todavía no había pagado y le entrega el billete al dueño del hotel. En este momento baja el millonario, que acaba de echar un vistazo a las habitaciones, dice que no le convence ninguna, toma el billete y se va. Nadie ha ganado un centavo, pero ahora toda la ciudad vive sin deudas y mira el futuro con confianza!!!

*MORALEJA: ¡¡¡SI EL DINERO CIRCULA SE ACABA LA CRISIS!!!* ​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 7, 2012)

esta bueno DOSME re deja pensando sobre todo la parte final, solo que me quede en cuando lei lo de maria 

en serio eso que encanutan el billete frenan la economia quiero creer que lo subiste por eso y no por la historia de la chica que es muy triste hno:


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2012)

que historia de una chica es triste ??? 

que es triste ?? tener que fiar ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

El billete eran 100 dólares de CK 

***************************************************************

Éste es para SSTC :


*En 1 hospital 1 enfermera GANGOSA dice: *

*"Famidiades ded señod Fednandez, se des infodma q ed señod ha muedto"... *

*Se le acerca la esposa y dice: NO ME JODA!! ... *

*Y le contesta la enfermera:*

*"No me joda, ni mejodadá, ni mejodó... Se mudió!!! *


----------



## Electronec (Jun 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El billete eran 100 dólares de CK
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2012)

DOSME ese esta clasificado para Z 

y el billeta era de 100 Euro de esos grande que podes hacer un mapa en el dorso y no te digo para que mas se puede usar


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

*o sea y el juguete cual es​*





*a ya lo entendí* ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Una vez lo vi soldar con una moneda de plata , ojo , debía ser un dolar de plata no cualquiera , en serie con no me acuerdo que , soldó la biela de un motor tipo Villa , y le dio arranque y andó y todo 

A bo te yaman Mak Jiber . . .  por que usas ese clip


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

Si no sabes lo que puede hacer con ese clic  primero lo meto en work para que me ayude


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

*Un gallego de 70 años se casa 

con una hermosa muchacha de 30,

y le pregunta al amigo también gallego: *

*-¿Cómo me veo al lado de esta hembrota?” *

*El otro gallego lo mira y le dice: *

*-“Bueno… ¡Pos como la oreja del toro!”* 

*El primero pregunta: *

*-“¿Cómo es eso, tan fuerte me ves? *

*El amigo responde: *

*“No, no, ... te veo l**ejos de la cola *

*y cerquita de los cuernos.”*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2012)

....................... para eso son los amigos:
para sernos sinceros.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Seeeeeeeee , yo primero pensé en la oreja del toro como premio de las corridas de toros . . . pero nop


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2012)

no entiendo la muchacha tenia rabo???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

No no , es que ahora habemus Rey 

*************************************************************

Para futuros padres

(que no saben lo que es serlo)

o para los que ya lo son.

Éste texto brinda excelentes consejos sobre cómo prepararse para ser padres. 
Quienes no lo vivieron, lo encontrarán muy útil. 
Los demás se sentirán reconfortados de saber que alguien los comprende. 

Ser padres en 10 lecciones 

1) Para vivir la experiencia del embarazo: cuélguese una bolsa de garbanzos a la altura de la panza, agregando un puñado todos los días 
durante nueve meses. Luego de los nueve meses, abra la bolsa y retire el 10% de los garbanzos. 

2) Antes de lanzarse a tener hijos, busque una pareja que ya los tenga y sométalos a estudio. Critique sus métodos para imponer disciplina, su falta de paciencia, sus pésimos niveles de tolerancia, y por haber permitido que sus hijos se porten como salvajes. Sugiera maneras de mejorar el comportamiento de los niños a la hora de acostarse, pedir pipí o comer. 
Aproveche, será la última vez que tendrá todas las respuestas. 

3) Para hacerse una idea de cómo serán las noches, consiga un almohadón húmedo de entre 4 y 6 kilos, y recorra el living llevándolo en brazos, sin sentarse, desde las 5 de la tarde hasta las 10 de la noche. A las 10 suelte el almohadón, ponga el despertador para que suene a las 12 y duerma. Cuando a las 12 suene el despertador, levántese y vuelva a pasear el almohadón por el living mientras canta canciones de cuna en la oscuridad. 
Repetir a las 2 AM, a las 4 AM y a las 6 AM. 
Opcional: a las 4 AM puede dar una vuelta en auto con el almohadón. 
Siga esta rutina durante 5 años. Ponga siempre buena cara. 

4) ¿Es posible aguantar a los chicos en la casa? 
Para averiguarlo, unte dulce de leche en el sofá y mermelada en las cortinas. Esconda un trozo de pescado rebozado detrás del equipo de música y déjelo ahí durante todo el verano. Meta los dedos en las macetas y luego arrástrelos por las paredes más limpias. Dibuje encima de las manchas con lápices de color. 
Compre 5 cachorritos de mastín napolitano y déjelos retozar en su dormitorio. 

5) Vestir a un niño pequeño es simple: primero, compre un pulpo y pídale al verdulero una bolsa de red. Trate de introducir el pulpo dentro de la bolsa de manera que no salga ninguno de los tentáculos por los agujeros de la red. No se aflija, le puede dedicar toda la mañana. 

6) Niños en edad escolar: 
Guarde una caja de huevos (vacía). Usando una tijera y un poco de témpera, conviértala en un gracioso cocodrilo. Ahora junte un envase tetra-brik, una pelota de ping-pong y un paquete de cereales vacío y construya una réplica exacta de la Torre Eiffel. Comience este trabajo a las 11 de la noche, que sería la hora en la que se entera que ES PARA MAÑANA. ¡Excelente! 
Ahora espere las criticas de la maestra jardinera. 

7) Cambie el auto de dos puertas por una break. Y no la lave nunca más. 
Después de todo, es un auto familiar, sin valor de reventa. 
Compre un helado de chocolate y aplástelo en la guantera. Meta dos monedas de 10 cts. en la compactera o casetera. Compre un paquete familiar de galletitas dulces. Macháquelas un buen rato sobre los asientos traseros. 
Salga del auto, y arañe ambos lados del vehí(NO INSULTOS-Planeta Mamá) con la llave. ¡Perfecto! 
Vaya al supermercado. Lleve consigo lo más parecido que encuentre a un niño de menos de cuatro años (una cabra adulta es ideal). Si piensa tener más de un chico, lleve dos cabras. Haga la compra para una semana sin perder de vista las cabras. Mantenga discusiones con los encargados de seguridad del supermercado, subiendo en el escalafón (pero siempre sin perder de vista a las cabras). Cuando llegue al gerente, cambie de supermercado. 

9) Darle de comer a un chico: 
Compre un melón, vacíelo, y hágale un pequeño agujero en un costado. 
Cuélguelo del techo y dele un golpe para que se balancee. Ahora tome un plato con puré de zapallo. Trate de meter cucharadas de puré dentro del melón, mientras simula ser un avión. Siga intentándolo hasta terminar la mitad del puré. El resto, viértalo sobre su regazo, y desparrame bastante en el suelo. 

10) El aseo de la criatura: 
Consiga un gato adulto (preferentemente callejero o semi salvaje). Póngase su mejor traje si es hombre o medias y zapatos de tacón alto si es mujer. 
Llene la bañadera con agua tibia y juguetes de goma. Acto seguido introduzca el gato y lávelo con champú. Luego de enjuagarlo y secarlo con una toalla, siga el procedimiento indicado previamente con el pulpo y la bolsa de red. 
Repetir todas las noches durante 8 años. 

Otras actividades recomendadas: 
Camine 4 cuadras por día demorando 35 minutos. Repita todos los días. 
Inspeccione con detalle cada pucho apagado, chicle o pañuelo de papel usado que encuentre en la vereda. También insectos muertos. Grite hasta que los vecinos se asomen. ​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2012)

Si bien me causo risa eso 10 se pagan con un hijo que se sienta a la par, te palmea la rodilla y te dice:_ que bien la hiciste viejo como la remaste y como la seguís sosteniendo. Ser padre es la parte mas importante de la vida de un hombre.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez lo vi soldar con una moneda de plata , ojo , debía ser un dolar de plata no cualquiera , en serie con no me acuerdo que , soldó la biela de un motor tipo Villa , y le dio arranque y andó y todo



en la pinza de la soldadora electrico por arco, en vez del electrodo le mando la moneda





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , es que ahora habemus Rey
> 
> *************************************************************
> 
> Para futuros padres​



no soy padre, soy padrino, pero muy apegado a mi ahijado de 8 años, los 5 dias de la semana esta en casa para llevarlo e irlo a buscar al colegio. todos los puntos son verdad, muuy verdaderas, pero lo que dijo SS es verdad, que lindo es que lo pario


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Si , mas vale , lo puse porque me hizo reir


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , mas vale , lo puse porque me hizo reir




noo, ooobvio, en casa me miraban raro por que me reia solito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

*Mi papá lo tiene todo* ​ 
La maestra, enseñaba las diferencias entre pobres y ricos: ​ 
Julia se para y comenta: ​ 
Mi papá tiene de todo; TV, DVD, un Mercedes-Benz….

Está bien, dice la maestra “pero tiene un barco?” 
Julia dice:
-Bueno no… 
-Entonces "el no tiene todo” dice la maestra.
Arturito se para y dice: 
-Mi papa tiene TV, DVD, un Mercedes-Benz, un barco a motor… 
-¿Pero él tiene un avión particular? Dijo la maestra 
-Bueno, no… 
-“Entonces tampoco se puede decir que él tiene todo”
Entonces Pepito se para y dice con confianza: 
-Pero mi papa sí; ahora tiene de todo! 
-Estás seguro, Pepito? 
-Sí. El sábado, mi hermana le presentó a su novio; 
pelo Largo, 2 aretes, 3 piercing en el labio, tatuajes en los brazos, pantalón y gorra de hip-hop y playera del América…y cuando lo vio mi papá DIJO:​








“!!! lo único que me faltaba!!! :enfadado:​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 12, 2012)

Julia tendria que ser julian y si tenian todo eso que estan haciendo en el escuela


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola.


*"TAKETA” – ¡Estimulante Femenino!*


Un cientifico chino descubre “Viagra” femenino.

*El producto es conocido en China por el nombre de “TAKETA”.*
*Transcripción de la entrevista:*
*Periodista:** ¿Qué sucede cuando da TAKETA a su mujer?*

*Chino:** Mujel queda alegle, caliñosa y bondadoóóósa. Besa y ablaza el dia enteloo y nochee entela. ¡No dá sosiego, ella quiele tlansal cuantas veces tu aguantal, te llama mi amol, mi vida, te adolo, te amo !*

*Periodista:** ¿Ese producto es tan fantástico ?*

*Chino:** ¡SI ! ¡SI ! ¡SI !... ¡Galantido ! funciona muuyyyy... bienn ! No falla nunca!-*
*Periodista:*¿El nombre del producto es sólo... “TAKETA” ?



*Chino:** nombre cientifico completo es **¡¡¡"TAKETA DE CLÉDITO”!!!*








































Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 14, 2012)

bueno ahi va el mio.

va caperucita roja caminando por el bosque,
cuando de pronto le sale el lobo feroz. y le dice:

ahora sii caperusita, te boy a violar,
te la boy a meter donde nunca te la han metido jamas!!!

y caperucita roja grita

no porfavor lobito!!
en la canaztita nooo!! en la canaztita noo!!
ahi le llebo la comidita a mi abuelita.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

guarda con el *Lemur* 

che sagitario lastima el otro nombre estaba chevére... pero bueno bienvenido *Kurosaki Ichigo*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 14, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> guarda con el *Lemur*
> 
> che sagitario lastima el otro nombre estaba chevére... pero bueno bienvenido *Kurosaki Ichigo*



gracias amigo sstc por la bien venida denuevo a mi nick.
pues sii. pero siempre quise que mi avatar fuera kurosaki e igual que el nombre del nick
saludos buen dia, denuevo a las andadas



espero que les guste el siguiente video. jajajajajjajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2012)

este youtube...........un video te lleva a el otro ..y que lindas que estan las japonesitas........


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> este youtube...........un video te lleva a el otro ..y que lindas que estan las japonesitas........



Son muy guapas, ami tambien me gustan  jejejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Tuve un entrevero con una camarera china muy simpática , a todo hacen una sonrisa y asienten con la cabeza .

Yo le decía "abracadabra" , ella sonreia , nunca supo que era por : nada por aqui , nada por allá


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tuve un entrevero con una camarera china muy simpática , a todo hacen una sonrisa y asienten con la cabeza .
> 
> Yo le decía "abracadabra" , ella sonreia , nunca supo que era por : nada por aqui , nada por allá



despues de pensarlo un rato, 
jajajajajaja. 
pero no todas son asi.
algunas tiene  algo que enseñar. y la verdad lucen mejor que algunas que conozco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> despues de pensarlo un rato,
> jajajajajaja.
> pero no todas son asi.
> algunas tiene algo que enseñar. y la verdad lucen mejor que algunas que conozco


 
 Ahora no puedo escribir cosas que antes si podía  :enfadado: , tengo que cumplir con las Normas del Mod .

Pero ahora se arregla todo con siliconas . . .  siliconas por aqui , siliconas por allá  

(las siliconas son frias)


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora no puedo escribir cosas que antes si podía  :enfadado: , tengo que cumplir con las Normas del Mod .
> 
> Pero ahora se arregla todo con siliconas . . .  siliconas por aqui , siliconas por allá
> 
> (las siliconas son frias)



jajajajaja

son frias. que dan miedo.
que mas tiene frio, de seguro la cara asi como esta señora.
que ni un gesto tiene que feo.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Jun 22, 2012)

Llevaba días queriéndoselo contar... pero no sabía cómo expresarlo mejor:



Diceeeee:

- ¡Abuela! ¿Cómo le gustan los huevos?


----------



## idem258 (Jun 23, 2012)

Jajjaja!
Que bueena!


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Jun 24, 2012)

Va un tío con su moto por una carretera de montaña, a tope. Curva para aquí... acelerón por allí... Y llega un momento que pierde el control de la moto y tiene un accidente. Cae la moto por un precipicio y él se queda enganchado en un saliente que había.

El tío, muerto de miedo, grita para conseguir ayuda:

- ¿Hay alguien?

Y se oye el eco: - Alguien... alguien... alguien...

Pasa el rato y el tío: - ¿Hay alguien?

- Alguien... alguien... alguien...

Así tres o cuatro veces más, hasta que...:

- ¿Hay alguien? - Y de repente se oye una voz que contesta:

- Sí hijo mío, soy Dios. No te preocupes. Suéltate, que vendrá un ángel y batiendo sus alas te cogerá y te dejará en tierra firme. Suéltate.

Y contesta el tío: - Sí, vale... ¿pero hay alguien más?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

jajaja por si acaso   ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Va un tío con su moto por una carretera de montaña, a tope. Curva para aquí... acelerón por allí... Y llega un momento que pierde el control de la moto y tiene un accidente. Cae la moto por un precipicio y él se queda enganchado en un saliente que había.
> 
> El tío, muerto de miedo, grita para conseguir ayuda:
> 
> ...



yo pregunaria ( o cualquier Argentino) si hay un angel sin tantas ganas de hacerme eso ........solo de ayudarme a bajar .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

jajaj los ángeles no son de fierro cheee

como el cartel ese de los camiones
*'' gasolina,dinero o sexo,,pero nadie viaja gratis''*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2012)

jaa. no la conocia.
tendriamos que hacer una remera que diga:

matertiales electronic, dinero o sexo, pero a nadie le arreglamos gratis. 

o bueno, la otra , que alguna vez dije:
yo solo le arreglo gratis a mi mujer o a mi mama.
y como vos no sos ni podras ser mi mama ..............si queres algo gratis solo te queda el otro papel .
.
.
.
.
pero hablando mas en serio, y como CONOZCO A LA GENTE , NO PODES decir:

*materiales de electronic*, dinero, o sexo.
ni 
*gasolina,* dinero o sexo............
cuantas veces paso de que haces algo , cuando sos joven y ...por dar un ejemplo imaginario, es un trabajo que cuesta 100 $ y dejas que te paguen en "materiales" 
pues te dan una botella de vino (como si fueses borracho) 
o te dan tal o cual regalo........el cual cuesta como mucho 10 $ 

asi que , SIEMPRE DINERO , y el valor se pacta previamente , asi uno con el dinero se compra loq ue quiere y cuando quiere y al pactar los valores no hay vueltas.
es como siempre digo:
la gente es viva.

es , seria lindo que uno pueda asombrarse con el trueque, arreglar algo y sorprenderte de lo que te den., pero SIEMPRE  te cagan .
siempre que le das a otro la posibilidad de que valore lo tuyo se tira a menso terriblemente , por eso es como es.


el viejo dicho:
si vos no te valoras, nadie lo hara por vos.

es una pena, seria muy interesante que te atienda una piba en batoncito de dormir transparente.
o saber que cuando lo necesites podes contar con ese abogado o ese medico al que le solucionaste un problema........ pero sabes que NO sera asi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

el papel del dinero ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2012)

Algunas de gatos ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 75045
jajaj esta esta buena gatos serios


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 24, 2012)

me gusto!!!! jajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

serio como gato amarillo ¡¡¡ la cara de ese gato jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 75045
> jajaj esta esta buena gatos serios


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo no caí en la tentación ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> serio como gato amarillo ¡¡¡ la cara de ese gato jajaja



pamplona

Ver el archivo adjunto 75048​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## asherar (Jun 25, 2012)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/UT1La.gif


Tacatomon dijo:


> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/UT1La.gif



Pobrecito. Le va a quedar un trauma para toda la vida !
¿ Será así como empiezan las personalidades bipolares ? 
Todo por culpa de algún tarado que te alborota las emociones de chiquito, 
y te condena a ir a los bandazos por el resto de la vida !!! 
No puede ser la desesperación que le causan !!!
¿Qué padre permite que le hagan eso a su hijo ?
Yo no le veo la gracia. 
En este caso si hubiera un botón "no me gusta" yo le haría click sin dudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> [URL]http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/UT1La.gif[/URL]
> 
> Pobrecito !!! Le va a quedar un trauma para toda la vida.
> ¿ Será así como empiezan las personalidades bipolares ?


 
*K*e es lo *K*e estás diciendo (solo para Argentinos , no considerarlo sms )


----------



## asherar (Jun 25, 2012)

No, puede ser que internet nos haya acostumbrado a ver muchas barbaridades 
mostradas como cosas graciosas, pero con los bebes no se hacen esas jodas. 
Vos sabés lo que es la Amígdala cerebral ? 

Algo más 
Algo más 2 
Algo más 3
Algo más 4

Violencia no es solo pegar con la mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Si , algunos están medios locos-desadaptados  , hoy me mandaron un video "dos mujeres y un hombre con suerte" y literalmente muestra como las atropellan , y no creo que hayan salido ilesas , siquiera que se hayan salvado . Distinto sería si se levantan , se sacuden la ropa y siguen caminando.

youtube.com/watch?v=gQn56uSeDlI

*******************************************


De la bipolar *K*e yo hablo no es ninguna BeBa  (solo para Argentinos , no considerarlo sms )


----------



## asherar (Jun 25, 2012)

Es sabido que la amígdala es la responsable de las "fobias", entre otras cosas, 
como el "manejo de la ira".

Cito de "Neuropsicología de la agresión impulsiva", 
Miguel Ángel Alcázar-Córcoles, Antonio Verdejo-García, José Carlos Bouso-Saiz, 
Laura Bezos-Saldaña

"     En el caso de la agresión impulsiva, Davidson et al [21] postulan que
la agresión impulsiva se manifestaría como resultado de una disfunción 
en un conjunto coordinado de estructuras cerebrales que funcionarían 
para regular la respuesta emocional, e incluiría las regiones orbitofrontal 
y ventromedial del lóbulo prefrontal, y estructuras subcorticales, como la 
*amígdala* o el hipocampo, muy relacionadas con la emoción y los instintos. 
Si estas regiones se encontrasen afectadas, tanto en su estructura *como *
*en su funcionamiento,* podrían predisponer a los individuos a comportamientos
irresponsables y violentos."


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2012)

igual no es para alarmarse si no se sabe de que la va el gif ese. mi ahijado hacia algo aprecido cuando me ponia una gorra, adelante de el estaba sin gorra, me la ponia y hacia algo parecido, no es que me escondia y aparecia de sopeton


----------



## asherar (Jun 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , algunos están medios locos-desadaptados  , hoy me mandaron un video "dos mujeres y un hombre con suerte" y literalmente muestra como las atropellan , y no creo que hayan salido ilesas , siquiera que se hayan salvado . Distinto sería si se levantan , se sacuden la ropa y siguen caminando.



Internet puede funcionar como un amplificador, pero somos nosotros los que elegimos 
qué metemos por la punta. 

Después a no quejarse !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

*pego unos cuantos  *

¿Que estaría haciendo ahora mismo Elvis Presley si estuviese vivo?
-Arañar su ataúd


¿Qué usa una elefanta como vibrador?
-Un epiléptico.

* La amistad es como orinarse encima: todo el mundo puede verla, pero solo tú sientes el calor que trae consigo.

* Cuando muera, quiero irme en paz como hizo mi abuelo, durante la siesta – y no gritando como el resto de pasajeros que iban en su coche.

* Si el amor es ciego ¿cómo es que la lencería es tan popular?

* Recuerda siempre que eres único, igual que todos los demás.

--------------------------------------------------------------
CHISTE MUY PESADO E HIJO DE xxxx NO RECOMENDABLE PARA PERSONAS SENSIBLES


Un niño tetrapléjico llamado José, un dia habla después de muchos años y le dice a su cuidadora:
"HoO... hOOla UaP... HoOLA uaPa..."
Esta se emociona y le dice:
"¡AY!!,AY MI VIDA ¿QUE HAS DICHO MI VIDA? Mira, para celebrarlo vamos a ir a dar un paseo al parque."
lo ducha y lo peina muy bien y lo saca al parque. Cuando están caminando por el parque pasa una jovencita en minifalda y José dice:
"GuU... guARR... GuaRRA!"
La joven se va ofendida y la cuidadora alarmada le dice a José:
"JOSE, ESO NO SE DICE, ESO ES PECADO... MIRA QUE ESO NO LE GUSTA A DIOS..."
Siguen caminando y un rato mas tarde pasa otra joven maciza y José le toca el culo y le dice:
"P... p... pUTa... Ji... JI... jji"
La cuidadora pide disculpas y le dice a José enfadada:
"JOSE ESO NO SE HACE, MIRA QUE DIOS TE VA A CASTIGAR..."
Y José le dice:
"Que... vaA... A... haCER... ¿!DESPEINARME!?"

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Una maestra nueva trata de aplicar sus cursos de Psicología..
Comienza su clase diciendo:
- Todo aquel que crea que es estúpido, que se ponga de pie.
Luego de unos segundos de silencio, se pone un chico de pie.
La docente le pregunta:
- ¿Crees ser estúpido?
- No, seño, para nada, da mucha pena verla parada solita ahí adelaaaante... ..........

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un sujeto lleva a la esposa y a la suegra a conocer Jerusalem. Llegando allí, la suegra no puede con la emoción de conocer Tierra Santa, que muere de un ataque cardíaco.

Después de realizar el trámite correspondiente, la pareja descubre que trasladar el cuerpo al país de origen costará 10.000 dólares.

- Querido - dice la esposa - si quieres, podemos enterrar a mamá aquí mismo. A mí no me importa.

-¡No! - dice el marido - aquí en Jerusalén, no la entierro ni loco!

-¿Por qué, mi amor?

-Hubo un sujeto que fue enterrado aquí, y después de 3 días resucitó...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Chiste solo para mexicanos....

Prole: Porque se va a acabar el petroleo en mexico?

EPN: Porque estoy reviviendo a los Dinosaurios...

Juro por el osito bimbo que es de mi autoria


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Esot es un hijo que le pregunta a su padre:
-Papa papa, porque te casaste con mama?¿
-POR TU CULPA CABRON!



Esto es otro niño que le pregunta a su padre:
-Papa como se hacen los niños? porque en el cole me han dicho que lo de la cigueña es mentira.
El padre no sabe que decir, se queda pensando y al cabo de un rato le dice:
-Haber hijo todo empezo cuando tu mama y yo nos conocimos por facebook, nos mandamos un privado para conocernos, entonces cuando nos conocimos tu madre descubrio el potencial del disco duro de papa, papa conecto su pendrive en el puerto USb de mama y  al cabo de un rato nos dimos cuenta de que no teniamos firewall pero cuando intentamos cancelar la descarga ya era demasiado tarde, Asi que 9 meses despues aparecio el virus..........

Salu2


----------



## Daniele (Jul 3, 2012)

Caperucita roja se encuentra con el lobo en el bosque. El lobo se le tira encima y la viola.
Cuando el lobo se está por ir Caprucita le dice:

- Ya vas ver, lobo malo, le voya decir a mi mamá que me violaste 3 veces...
- ¿Cómo 3 veces? Yo te violé una sola...
- ¿Qué, ya te vas?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Esto es otro niño que le pregunta a su padre:
> -Papa como se hacen los niños? porque en el cole me han dicho que lo de la cigueña es mentira.
> El padre no sabe que decir, se queda pensando y al cabo de un rato le dice:
> -Haber hijo todo empezo cuando tu mama y yo nos conocimos por facebook, nos mandamos un privado para conocernos, entonces cuando nos conocimos tu madre descubrio el potencial del disco duro de papa, papa conecto su pendrive en el puerto USb de mama y  al cabo de un rato nos dimos cuenta de que no teniamos firewall pero cuando intentamos cancelar la descarga ya era demasiado tarde, Asi que 9 meses despues aparecio el virus..........
> ...



 esos reseteos hno:

y como habra quedado caliente el micro y la RAM  

​


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

jajajajajajaja   nose como quedaria, ni siquiera se la perdida por el calor ni el rendimiento, ni siquiera se si el disco duro del padre utiliza SATA o IDE   jajajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

la mother de los caches tendría  SUPER Bios


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)

buen fin de semana
espero que ninguno de ustedes no se pierda, por que salgo a buscarlos 

resulta que un joven recien graduado del periodismo
entra a trabajar a una empresa de periodismos ( valga la redundancia )
y su primera mision fue escribir una historia de interes humano

el joven reportero decidio internarse en el campo hasta llegar a un pequeño poblado
ahi se encontro con un viejo granjero que trabajaba sus tierras ( no la que tiene en las uñas )

el reportero se acerco, se presento y explico el motivo de su visita

¿ ha pasado algo por aqui que lo haya hecho sentirse feliz ?

si - respone el viejo granjero despues de pensarlo unos minutos.
una vez se perdio una obeja del vecino, asi que hicimos un equipo de busqeda, y la encontramos perdida en el bosque.
todos la violamos y despues la trajimos de regreso a casa.

¡¡ un momento !! dice el reportero, yo no puedo publicar eso. ¿ no se le ocurre otra cosa ?

ahora que lo menciona - dice el granjero, 
una vez se perdio la hija de unos de mis otros vecinos, ( una chica bastante guapa )
entonces formamos un equipo de busqueda y la ncontramos.
todos la violamos y despues la trajimos de regreso a casa...

lo ciento pero tampoco puedo publicar esa historia.
mejor cambiemos la pregunta,
¿ ha pasado algo que lo haya hecho sentirse muy triste ?

el granjero agacha la cabeza y calla por unos segundos.....
- una vez.... una vez, me perdi yo dice muy triste el granjero.

pD: yo por eso traigo gps jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaa jajjajaj  muy bueno *Kurosaki Ichigo*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## moverar (Jul 16, 2012)

En un automóvil van padre e hijo, en un tranquilo paseo por el campo. De pronto el niño, de unos 13 años ve por la ventanilla un animalito y le dice al padre que parara. 
-¿Qué es ese animal, papá?
-Es un burro, hijo.
-¿Y qué es eso tan grande que tiene entre las patas?
-Bueno... ese es su aparato sexual... es que esta excitado... 
-Haaaa!! ¿y él es burro, papá?
-Si hijo, él es burro...
-¡Papaaaaaá! ¡¡Cómo la tendrás vos que sos Ingeniero Electrooooónico!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 16, 2012)

moverar dijo:


> ¡Papaaaaaá! ¡¡Cómo la tendrás vos que sos Ingeniero Electrooooónico!!


Digital y con conexión wifi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2012)

moverar dijo:


> -¡papaaaaaá! ¡¡cómo la tendrás vos que sos ingeniero electrooooónico!!


 
smd                                                              !


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 17, 2012)

caray yo soy tecnico algo desactualizado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2012)

entonces no sos un coyote ¡¡ jajajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces no sos un coyote ¡¡ jajajaja



jaque mate que NO! 

Se piso la cola y no la ...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

una ganga, vehiculo usado papeles al dia :
:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> una ganga, vehiculo usado papeles al dia :
> :


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> una ganga, vehiculo usado papeles al dia :
> :


no se dice usado, se dice seminuevo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no se dice usado, se dice seminuevo...


 
No se dice automovil , se dice semiautomovil


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2012)

sese, ustedes se rien de esa foto, yo tengo el auto desde hace 4 meses en el taller. por culpa del cierre de las importaciones el seguro de un infeliz que me choco no consigue repuestos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

es que no hay que pensar mas en dolares.
hay que pensar en moneda nacional.

y no hay que pensar mas en cosas importadas sino en productos nacionales.
hay que cambiar al mentalidad che .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2012)

si como hacen los brasileros,que ni saben cuanto vale un dolar,ni piensan en dolares


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 4, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es que no hay que pensar mas en dolares.
> hay que pensar en moneda nacional.
> 
> y no hay que pensar mas en cosas importadas sino en productos nacionales.
> hay que cambiar al mentalidad che .




en el caso del auto me resulta imposible, es un renault clio del 95, ultimo año que vinieron importados de francia. que repuestos usa el muy cornud*? sip, franceses, en muchas cosas le puse los nacionales, desde hace rato, pero con el choquecito este que me dieron no se consiguen repuestos, y tienen que ser los franceses, una pavada? las cerraduras


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ago 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/392249_448039308563358_965407023_n.jpg



como siempre DOSMETROS nos sorprende con algo jajajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

El General está pasando revista a la tropa y decide entrar en la enfermería, donde hay 25 soldados enfermos. Llega a la primera cama y le pregunta al soldado:
- Soldado, ¿de qué sufre?
- De hemorroides, mi general.
- ¿Con qué se las curan?
- Con una pincelada de yodo mi general.
- ¿Cuál es su mayor deseo?
- Morir por la patria mi General ¡¡.
Pasa a la segunda cama, y le pregunta lo mismo al segundo soldado.
- ¿Qué tiene?
- Hemorroides.
- ¿Con qué se las curan?
- Con una pincelada de yodo.
- ¿Cuál es su mayor deseo?
- Morir por la patria mi General ¡¡.
Y así cama por cama hasta la número 24, todos tienen hemorroides, todos son curados con una pincelada de yodo, y todos anhelan morir por la patria. Llega a la cama 25:
- Soldado, ¿que tiene?
- Anginas, mi General.
- ¿Con qué se las curan?
- Con una pincelada de yodo, mi General.
- ¿Cuál es su mayor deseo?
- que cambien el pincel mi General!!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ago 18, 2012)

m uy bueno jajaja 
gracias su majestad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> - que cambien el pincel mi General!!!


----------



## tatajara (Ago 18, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

pobrecito ¡¡¡¡                                .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2012)




----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ago 20, 2012)

buen inicio de semana a todos

resulta que mueren 3 personas. un ruso el indu y un mexicano
llegan al infierno por mal portados en la vida
pero en ese momento el el chamuco estaba tan de buenas que cuando llegaron estas almas
les dice: Van a pasar toda la eternidad en el infierno muajajajaja. ( se supone que asi se rie )
pero como hoy estoy de buenas, les permitire ir al cielo si guantan 3 fuetazos ( les mostro un latigo de verdugo en presentacion caguamon )
todos se quedan viendo y no se animan.
asi que el diablo les dice. y para que vean mi buen humor les permitire que se pongan algo ne las espaldas.
y asi se animaron mas,
asi que primero pasa el ruso. con una enorme piedra en la espalda ( tipo pipilan )
el diablo le deja caer el primer fuetazo ( zass ) y la piedra se parte en 2  segundo fuetazo ( zas )
y el ruso se pone a llorar de dolor. asi que se va al infierno.
despues pasa el indu.
y dice. yo no me pongo nada en la espalda, yo con pura meditacion. al diablo le da igual y le avienta el primer fuetazo. pero el indu ni un solo jesto de dolor.
el segundo fuetazo, apenas se nota una expresion de dolor. pero sigue. y el ultimo fuetazo. el indu pone cara de cuando esta en el baño ( jajaja ) pero no grita.
le dice el diablo. has pasado la prueba ahi adelante esta la entrada al cielo.
y el mexicano pasa y dice,
hey yo quiero que me ponan al indu en la espalda


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 5, 2012)

No se si ya lo pusieron! buenisimo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

ta buenisimo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





pero no solo en mexico cheeee !!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2012)

duran barba en accion ,ayudo a mexicanos y argentinos ,por eso la calidad de politicos de tenemos ,,sera????
porque los chistes son iguales y chantadas tambien


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285408_314578615306704_1687948195_n.jpg


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Sep 8, 2012)

que buena imagen coyotito


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2012)

*Entra un perro a una oficina con un periódico en el hocico.
 Cuando intentan sacarlo, pone el periódico en el suelo
y señala con una pata un anuncio que dice:

 "Solicitamos empleado que sepa escribir a maquina,
 conozca sobre bases de datos y hable varios idiomas"
 Igualdad de oportunidades, no importa sexo, raza, ni edad.

 Entendiendo que el perro viene a buscar empleo,
 lo llevan con el jefe de personal.

Este le dice:
**-¿Sabes? Nosotros teníamos en mente alguien distinto...

 -Guau! Dice el perro.
Señalando con su pata la parte del anuncio que dice "Igualdad de oportunidades".

 -Bueno, pero es que el aspirante debe saber escribir a máquina.

 El perro se sube a una silla, y empieza a teclear con la patas.

 En pocos minutos sale por la impresora una carta de negocios
 perfectamente redactada, y sin una falta de ortografía.

 -Está bien, pero es necesario que el aspirante sepa crear bases de datos en Micro$oft Access.

 El perro pone una pata en el mouse, utilizando la otra para teclear.

 En pocos minutos termina una base de datos perfectamente estructurada,
 sin ningún tipo de errores y disponible para ser usada.

 El jefe de personal, desesperado, le dice al perro:
 -Es que sucede que el aspirante debe hablar varios idiomas...

 El perro se acerca al jefe de personal, y le dice:
 -Miau...
*​


----------



## Electronec (Sep 9, 2012)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> que buena imagen coyotito



La  esta, es lo que pienso que es...jeje......

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> La  esta, es lo que pienso que es...jeje......


Ahora entiendo porque me gustan más las Griegas que las Latinas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *El perro se acerca al jefe de personal, y le dice:*
> *-Miau...*
> ​


----------



## asherar (Sep 9, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque me gustan más las Griegas que las Latinas.



La latina parece estar de espaldas ...


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 10, 2012)

#ENUnMundoAlReves en España se recompensaria al trabajador y se castigaria al ladron


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Sep 10, 2012)

Jajajaja que buen chiste.
miau
jajajja


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2012)

Auditoría en una sinagoga

Una vez acabado el año fiscal, la AFIP envió un inspector para auditar
los libros de una sinagoga.
Mientras los iba comprobando, giró hacia el rabino y le dijo:
-Observo que compraron un montón de cirios. ¿Qué es lo que hacen con los restos de cera que gotean?
-Buena pregunta -dijo el rabino. Las vamos guardando y las devolvemos al fabricante y de vez en cuando ellos nos envían gratis una caja de cirios.
-¡Oh!, respondió el inspector, algo decepcionado con que su insólita pregunta hubiese tenido una respuesta tan buena, pero continuó con sus odiosas maneras.
_¿Qué me puede decir sobre sus compras de galletas? ¿Qué hacen con las migajas?
-¡Ah, sí! -respondió el rabino, dándose cuenta de que el inspector estaba intentando ponerle en un aprieto con su absurda pregunta. ...las recogemos y las devolvemos a los fabricantes y de vez en cuando, nos envían gratis una caja de benditas galletas.
-Ya veo- respondió el inspector, estrujándose el coco para ver como podía sacar de quicio al sabelotodo del rabino.
-¡Bien rabino! y entonces, ¿qué es lo que hacen con los prepucios que van quedando de las circuncisiones que llevan a cabo?
-Pues aquí tampoco desperdiciamos nada -respondió el rabino. Lo que hacemos es irlos guardando y enviarlos a la AFIP y de vez en cuando, una vez al año más o menos, ellos nos envían un (palabra innecesariamente vulgar) entero a hacer preguntas.



El mayor placer de una persona inteligente es aparentar ser idiota delante de un idiota que aparenta ser inteligente.

(NO LO OLVIDES NUNCA, PORQUE HAY MONTONES POR TODOS LADOS)



REFLEXIÓN DEL DÍA

Nunca discutas con un imbécil, te hará descender a su nivel y allí te ganará por experiencia.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> Nunca discutas con un imbécil, te hará descender a su nivel y allí te ganará por experiencia.


Mi firma es similar


----------



## moises95 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ya he terminado de hacer la comida:



Hay esta la foto de como me quedó, se llama 2n3055 cocidos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2012)

Sos vos o es foto de Internet ?  ?


----------



## moises95 (Sep 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sos vos o es foto de Internet ?  ?



Es de internet, y los transistores es un montaje que he hecho.

Ya coceré yo algo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 20, 2012)

aaaa que va a matar al pollo para festejar ¡¡¡¡ creo NO


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 20, 2012)

Jajaajaj!!!


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

Dedicado a los moderadores y a otros foristas adictos, que se pasan el día entero frente a la pantalla de la compu, hice esta recopilación de ejercicios para el cuello.

Primero un poco de precalentamiento, como para no acalambrarse ...























y ahora sí, dejémonos de pavadas y a ejercitarse ! 

Primero las damas: 



































... bueno bueno, ... nada del otro mundo !

.....

y ahora para los muchachos: 


























Tranquilos que dije de cuello !






Guarda que esta viene difícil: 







Bueno, creo que la idea ya la captaron, ahora sigan por su cuenta ...


Feliz fin de semana !


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

paint.....imagen.................voltear o girar.....ampliar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

. . . me dió torticolis


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

a mi se me activaron algunos musculos  

con las ultimas..............ojo !!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

¿ No te gustó la foto de José Tobul ?


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

Dosme, vos te referís a Píter Bulton. 
En realidad había más para las chicas que para los chicos.
Y las primeras, con la pesa colgando, no son para cualquiera.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2012)

Puuuufffffffffffff la 1ª de la Bici..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

Chuecas , rengas , jorobadas , sin dientes , con celulitis . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2012)

buuuuuuu >>mucha ropa<<


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> buuuuuuu >>mucha ropa<<



Concuerdo.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> buuuuuuu >>mucha ropa<<


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

Mal agradecidos ! Y yo que sólo iba a postear esto:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

la de segunda bici, tiene la bici igualita a mi bici


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2012)

mas me a burro si es pura letras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la de segunda bici, tiene la bici igualita a mi bici


 
Nadie  compraría tu sillín


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

y no creo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

El otro lo usaria de almohada


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 24, 2012)

bueno he aqui mi primer chiste espero sea del gusto de todos jejeje...
llega un man que esta a dias de casarse y se encuentra a su mejor amigo y el le dice, compadre!!!! y cuando se va a casar? el man le responde, pues en estos dias pero estoy preocupado porque tengo una duda, es que me quiero casar pero no se si mi novia es virgen, a lo que el amigo le dice, eso es facil compadre, mire llene la tina de agua hasta arriba y sienta a su novia en la tina y mira si debajo de ella salen burbujas, si salen menos de cuatro ella es virgen pero si salen mas no lo es, ah bueno amigo, lo voy a hacer.......

pasado como 15 dias se encuentran de nuevo los dos amigos y el amigo le pregunta al otro... compadre!!!! digame y me imagino que ya se caso!!!... que casarme ni que nada a la m... con ese matrimonio, no ve que hice lo de la tina que usted me dijo, y que paso???? pues que meti a mi novia a la tina y parecia un alka seltzer..... jejejejejeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

yo me caso JACUSSI gratis para toda vida


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> bueno he aqui mi primer chiste espero sea del gusto de todos jejeje...
> llega un man que esta a dias de casarse y se encuentra a su mejor amigo y el le dice, compadre!!!! y cuando se va a casar? el man le responde, pues en estos dias pero estoy preocupado porque tengo una duda, es que me quiero casar pero no se si mi novia es virgen, a lo que el amigo le dice, eso es facil compadre, mire llene la tina de agua hasta arriba y sienta a su novia en la tina y mira si debajo de ella salen burbujas, si salen menos de cuatro ella es virgen pero si salen mas no lo es, ah bueno amigo, lo voy a hacer.......
> 
> pasado como 15 dias se encuentran de nuevo los dos amigos y el amigo le pregunta al otro... compadre!!!! digame y me imagino que ya se caso!!!... que casarme ni que nada a la m... con ese matrimonio, no ve que hice lo de la tina que usted me dijo, y que paso???? pues que meti a mi novia a la tina y parecia un alka seltzer..... jejejejejeje



mira vos..............unos inocentes peditos venir a arruinarte el matrimonio........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira vos..............unos inocentes peditos venir a arruinarte el matrimonio........


 
No  inocentes estaba pinchada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

y que bici no viene pincha, todas vienen pinchada de fabrica. Lo que es dificil de encontrar es una inpinchable


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2012)

Pero si es realmente "inpinchable" *a vos* no te va a servir (!!!)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Pero si es realmente "inpinchable" *a vos* no te va a servir (!!!)



*DOSME* lloraba porque se le pincha cuando la queria usar  ajjaaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *DOSME* lloraba porque se le pincha cuando la queria usar  ajjaaj


 
Al contrario  

Eso me ponía contento !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

NO tiene nada emocionante si la muchacha de aire que la estan asaltando se te pincha 

 jajjajjaja No caiste


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 24, 2012)

jejejejejej bueno el chiste queria decir que la novia tenia un recorrido demasiado largo pobre el novio inocente que creia el el ceribato hasta el matrimonio y la novia dandose gusto a diestra y siniestra jejejejejejeje

que es blanco por fuera y negro por dentro?
...........
Michael Jackson... jejejejejje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

Para el bolsillo del caballero :


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-402465378-parches-para-piscinas-camas-y-colchones-inflables-intex-_JM_


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2012)

¿ No será que el tipo del chiste se quería casar con su muñeca inflable ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahora el Tanzazmania me lemuriza 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431074298-munecos-cristina-nestor-kirchner-y-otros-_JM_


----------



## tatajara (Sep 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora el Tanzazmania me lemuriza
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431074298-munecos-cristina-nestor-kirchner-y-otros-_JM_



bienen lemurizadores 
hasta en mercadolibre le hacen publididad dejate de joder


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

ja y que te preocupa si vos vivis en martes y yo en madagascar ?
muy caros los muñequitos?


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

Madagascar queda en Tazmania ?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

> ja y que te preocupa si vos vivis en martes y yo en madagascar ?


bueno piro no te enojes dijo el chabo jaja
es un genio peter jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

yo  no me enoje ¡¡¡ 
pero el si ¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2012)

*De Wikipedia, La enciclopedia Libre.

Urosaurus graciosus*




Cachora _Urosaurus graciosus_



Clasificación científicaReino: AnimaliaFilo: ChordataClase: Sauropsida   Subclase: DiapsidaOrden: Squamata   Suborden: LacertiliaFamilia: PhrynosomatidaeGénero: _Urosaurus_Especie: _*U. graciosus*_Nombre binomial*Urosaurus graciosus*​ Hallowell, 1854   

La *lagartija arbolera de cola larga* (_*Urosaurus graciosus*_) es una especie de lagarto de la familia Phrynosomatidae. Es endémico del desierto de Mojave, noroeste del desierto de Sonora, y desiertos de California, Arizona, Nevada, Sonora, Baja California.
* Descripción*

 Es pequeño de color pardo, rojizo o verdoso por encima y blanco por  debajo. Es muy ligero y asustadizo. Se alimenta de insectos y vive entre  los escombros y los huecos de las paredes. Su cabeza es casi  triangular; sus patas son cortas, y sus dedos están provistos de uñas.
 En la edad adulta mide de 9 a 14 cm  de largo (incluyendo su cola). Los machos son más grandes. *Cuenta con  cuatro patas: dos delanteras y dos traseras un poco más largas y  grandes; cada pata tiene cinco dedos largos que terminan un poco más  anchos y le facilitan el poder trepar y asirse a los árboles y a las  paredes con gran facilidad.*

*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachora*

*



















*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Sep 25, 2012)

jajjaja, eso que?
jajajaja.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2012)

*Cuenta con  cuatro patas: dos delanteras y dos traseras...

*
*



*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2012)

el chiste es como el reportage a una señorita que dijo:_ NO todos los hombre son iguales, pero el 99% piensa en eso... 

ese es el chiste tacatomon


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2012)

Sip, ese es el chiste. Veo que no captaron el sarcasmo. Ni modos.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

Lo que pasa, *Tocatomon*, es que estamos acostumbrados a que te expreses únicamente con memes, o con gifs animados de Chuck Norris, Michael Jackson y Clint Eastwood. 

Ya el simple hecho de que escribas palabras, a decir verdad, a mí me desorientó un poco. (sarcasmo)



Tacatomon dijo:


> *Cuenta con  cuatro patas: dos delanteras y dos traseras...*



¿ Cómo debió haber dicho ?
*Cuenta con  cuatro patas: las traseras más largas ...*[/QUOTE]

O sea que se sobreentiende que dos son delanteras y dos traseras.  ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

con eso de los memes esta bueno,cada uno interpreta como quiere jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2012)

Ése es la ironía!

Todos sabemos que las lagartijas tienen 4 Patas!!! Y mucho Más obviamente, tienen 2 delanteras y 2 (4 En total ) traseras!!!

Por eso, dice el meme en español: No me Digas!!! 

PS: Igual ya no les vuelvo a poner Obviedades, Anotado en el Desktop


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2012)

Bueno, no es tan obvio ... 
podía haber dicho: _*dos derechas y dos izquierdas *_...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Había un burrito y un mono aburridos en una isla solitaria , el mono propone , ya que estaban solos solos , podriamos tener sexo , una vez uno , una vez el otro  . . .

Ta bien , empezá vos le dice el burrito  , el monito se sube y empieza , el burrito mientras come pastito.

¿Sentís algo pregunta el mono? - No , pero segui tranquilo y sigue comiendo pastito.

El mono se cabronea  y le da fuerte . . . ¿No sentís nada? - Nop , dale tranquilo 

Así que el mono termina frustrado frustrado  

Le toca el turno al burrito y para no portarse mal con su compañero comienza con la puntita nomás y delicadamente le pregunta si estaba todo bien.

Si todo bien  le dice el mono comiendo una banana-plátano , entonces el burrito va hasta la mitad y el mono le dice - Meteme las bolitas.

   El burrito se enoja por la burla y va más , y el monito pidiendo : meteme las bolitas.

Re cabrero el burrito , empuja a fondo , y el monito le suplica : ¡Meteme las bolitas de los ojos que se me cayeron ! 

.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Sep 26, 2012)

jajajajajja.
muy bueno dosmetros.
ya lo habia oido, es bueno recordar buenos chistes.
y yo si le entendia a tacato, ajajajaj por eso me rei
y en tono sarcastico le dije eso que es


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2012)

Y si vamos a ir al fondo de la cosa, también podía haber dicho: _*dos delanteras y dos derechas *_... 

y también hubiera sido cierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> *Y si vamos a ir al fondo de la cosa*, también podía haber dicho: _*dos delanteras y dos derechas *_...
> 
> y también hubiera sido cierto.


 
Ahhhhhhhh , pensé que hablabas de las bolitas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2012)

*camión machazo ¡¡*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 26, 2012)

ay! *lemur* se ve tan vulnerable ese camion hno:, *DOSME*  te pasaste con el chiste TAMUYBUENO...   Ahora era sarcasmo *tacatamon* es retorica lo que escribi ya lo note al chiste solo que no soy de tu humor es muy elevado, pero todo bien. Ahora podes sacar conclusion de los que aprovecharon para descuerarte. saludo meme 

postadata: SI no vuelvas a escribir Obviedades y mas SI es un chiste


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

Mi negrita, baila conmigo esta pieza?

No, por cuatro razones:

- Ud. esta borracho
- Esto es un velorio
- El Ave Maria no se baila
- Yo no soy su negrita, soy el cura


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Mi negrita, baila conmigo esta pieza?
> 
> No, por cuatro razones:
> 
> ...



*hahahahh
es muy bueno
es muy bueno
es muy bueno
es muy bueno
...​*


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Mi negrita, baila conmigo esta pieza?
> 
> No, por cuatro razones:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Mi negrita, baila conmigo esta pieza?
> 
> - Yo no soy su negrita


 
Jejejejejejejejeje


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Hongo = hongo² 

hongo por hongo 

******************************************************

Estaba el travesti con mucha mucha tos  , se hace un análisis de esputo y le da : MUCHO 

espero no se enoje nuestra amiga


----------



## djwash (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2012)

Gangnam Style!!!


----------



## Daniele (Oct 10, 2012)

¿Cómo se hace para distinguir entre un cien piés macho de un cien piés hembra?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Por el color de los zapatos, si son rosados son hembras y si también usan cartera que que hace juego con los zapatos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2012)

cuando cien se abren y cien se cierran


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

tienen 100 patas 

Pusieron a la ciempies en cienpies


----------



## idem258 (Oct 11, 2012)

El cien pies hembra tiene las patatitas mas abiertas que el macho....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2012)

ya quemaron el chiste que raro eeeee


----------



## asherar (Oct 11, 2012)

El ciempiés macho es el que está trabajando !!!


----------



## Electronec (Oct 11, 2012)

El cienpies macho tiene 101 patas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2012)

un señor atendiendo el telefono
*--*hola?
*--*si hola. llego julio?
*--*mire no se de donde usted me llamando,pero aquí ya estamos en octubre


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2012)

un señor bastante mayor estaba en el autobus sentado.
cuando se acerca una señora que subio recien , ante lo cual ve que el viejito hace el ademan de pararse para cederle el asiento .
(en realidad es un chiste grafico , el ademan de un viejito al querer pararse inicia adelantando el torso y ladeandose , como queriendo impulsarse para levantar el traste de el asiento ) .
ante lo cual la señora le apoya la mano sobre su hombro y le dice:

"por favor quedese , no necesito el asiento  y usted es mayor" 

al rato el viejito que la esta mirando vuelve a intentar el gesto y la señora le repite sosteniendolo con la mano para que se quede sentado:

"por favor, quedese que yo voy bien asi " .

al final , un señor que esta sentado a el lado de el viejito le dice :
"le pasa algo ?? que lo veo consternado y tenso ?? 

ante lo cual el viejito responde :

opcion 1 ---- nada, que me tendria que haber bajado hace 4 paradas pero esta $%&%$% no me deja.

opcion 2 ----- es que hace rato quiero tirarme un gas y esta %&%$%&% no me deja .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2012)

Un hombre esta esperando en la estacion mientra esta arrancando el tren el prende un cigarro y sube fumando, se sienta y al segundo se sienta una mujer embarazada frente a el, con una camisa bien escotada y al rato comienza a tocer la señora y dice:
- Señor señor, NO podria apagar el cigarro, ojo no por mi (se toca la panza) sino por esta.
- Si, no hay problema disculpe señora. Abre la ventanilla y tira el cigarrillo.
Arranca el tren y la señora comienza a tocer de nuevo y dice:
- Señor señor disculpe podria cerra la ventanilla ojo no por mi (se toca la panza) sino por esta.
- Si señora disculpeme (y la cierra) y dejeme decirle una cosa:

- Señora NO se podria tapa ese escote ojo no por mi sino por esta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2012)

señora aunque usted no lo crea su hijo el bebe me invito a almorzar


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> señora aunque usted no lo crea su hijo el bebe me invito a almorzar



ja ja esa estuvo buena


----------



## Imzas (Oct 13, 2012)

Un hombre llega enfurecido a su departamento observa el numero en la puerta y al abrirla ve a  la mujer en cama con otro hombre, sin dejar que digan nada ni encender la luz, saca su arma y le propina dos tiros mortales a los dos, luego mira el numero de la puerta, y con una mano lo endereza y en vez de 9 en realidad era 6, sorprendido por el error, se rie un poco y cierra la puerta calladito para que no "despierten" los vecinos". (Benny Hill Show)


----------



## idem258 (Oct 13, 2012)

._.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2012)

benny hill............haaa , lo recuerdo , el viejo verde ingles..... me gustaba .,,,,,

les digo algo ??  .......no entendia la de el bebe que invitaba a almorzar al tio ese.......pero ya cai 

no se pierdan este , para mandar a alguno que se esta por casar :






hay un monton , al parecer se usa eso de hacer videos para invitacion abodas, y algunos estan buenos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 14, 2012)

¿porque el hombre tiene pesones?

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Está bueno el video che !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (Oct 15, 2012)

Bien Electronec.

¿Cómo se hace para distinguir entre un cien piés macho de un cien piés hembra?

Se agarra el cien piés por el lomo, se lo levanta, se lo pone patas para arriba, se cuentan las patitas, si tiene 101 patas es macho.

Aqui va otro de animales:

¿Cómo hacen el amor los puercoespines?

En un par de días la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 15, 2012)

*Daniele*, falta que digas la puerca esta en la posilga y sos homero


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola.

Los puercoespines lo hace con GANAS.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Oct 15, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> ¿Cómo hacen el amor los puercoespines?
> 
> En un par de días la respuesta.
> 
> Saludos



Con mucho cuidado ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

frente a frente,porque las espinas estan en el lomo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

eso ha de estar previsto por la natura . . .  a la burra no se le caen las bolitas de los ojos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 16, 2012)

unos de los marineros de la fragata libertad baja a puerto en ghana, se pierde..!!
 y queda en un corralon sin salida, yyy aparece un negro de sobre todo,
el negro muetra sus partes  ..y pahhh parecia una coca cola de 2 litros 1/4.
no me robes gritaba el marinero...!
por suerte.... solo lo violo ....!

por que si le pegaba con esto en la cabeza lo mataba...!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

O mais grande do mundo¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 16, 2012)

ojala existiera


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ojala existiera


vo tened sed  groso


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

hay una medida justa en la vida para todo .

muy grande no la podes agarrar.
se te cae de pesada.
la usas un poco y luego ya perdio el gas.
no la podes llevar a todas partes.
suele resultar incomoda.
si se te cae abierta haces un enchastre de la gran siete.
diganme : DONDE VAN A PODER METER SEMEJANTE CACHIVACHE  !!! (me refiero a en que estante de que heladera entra ?? ) 

en fin...... hay medidas practicas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

- si tenes manos de macanico no se te cae y fuerza en la brasos.
- es para una fiesta NO para una sola persona, no seas goloso.
- con una cosa asi te llevan y traen en limusina.
- bueno eso de que se te cayo y la gran siete, NO COMENT
- la ultima es retorica





> hay una medida justa en la vida para todo .


 freezer.. groso groso lo unico es la tapita es muy chica para tan groso chorro


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> - si tenes manos de macanico no se te cae y fuerza en la brasos.
> l:


primeor pense en error de escritura, pero luego me di cuenta .



SSTC dijo:


> -
> - es para una fiesta NO para una sola persona, no seas goloso.
> - lo unico es la tapita es muy chica para tan groso chorro



incompatible..ves ........ a menso que se busque buena presion y prolongado efecto .


SSTC dijo:


> -
> - con una cosa asi te llevan y traen en limusina.
> :


see por que no podes caminar 



SSTC dijo:


> -
> - bueno eso de que se te cayo y la gran siete, NO COMENT
> :


ART y accidentes laborales









la veo y pienso en como encapsular por unos segundos unas cuantas mentas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

como todas esta operada... la foto mira las gotas

​


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

clonada diria yo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://manolodorage.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/coca-10-litros.jpg


 asi lloraba el marinero...jaja   y la foto , es buenissiima...!!!! biene bien para el chiste


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 19, 2012)

*Llega un tipo con el peluquero y le dice...
¿Me puede cortar el cabello más largo del lado derecho que del izquierdo,
en capas de atrás, parado de en medio, que no se pueda acomodar de aquí,
con un remolino de este otro lado, y grafilado de enfrente?
.- No pues esta difícil.
¿Verdad qué está difícil?
¡¡ Pues así me lo dejaste la vez pasada, condenado peluquero !!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

jajajaj Dark


----------



## moises95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Recientemente, estaba sentado en una cafetería y de repente sentí la impetuosa necesidad de pedorrearme. 
La música estaba realmente muy alta por lo que, decidí programar mi pedorreada al ritmo de la música. 
Luego de 2 canciones, ya me sentía mucho mejor así que, procedí a terminar mi café. 
Me di cuenta que, toda la gente a mi alrededor se me quedaba viendo... 
fué cuando recordé que, estaba escuchando mi ipod ¡¡ 




Si uno va en un avión y se incendia, ¿Por dónde sale? 
Por la televisión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

jajaj muy bueno jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

> fué cuando recordé que, estaba escuchando mi ipod ¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> Fué cuando recordé que, estaba escuchando mi ipod



Es muy bueno
es muy bueno
es muy bueno
...♪♫

​


----------



## moises95 (Oct 21, 2012)

Un                          señor, que llega a su casa, quiere ir al servicio. Abre la puerta y se                          enciende la luz, cierra la puerta y se apaga la luz. Así sucesivamente.                          El hombre se lo dice a su mujer pensando que hay fantasmas, y ella dice que está                          borracho. Pero va el hombre con la mujer a la puerta y la abre y efectivamente                          abre la puerta y se enciende la luz, cierra la puerta y se apaga la luz. La mujer                          enfadada, le grita- ¡serás mamón, has vuelto a mear en la                          nevera.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 21, 2012)

Jaja m95 muy bueno..Otro:

Mamá, mamá....el W.C. da vueltas ? 

No hijo. 

Pues entonces me he meado en la lavadora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Jaja m95 muy bueno..Otro:
> 
> Mamá, mamá....el W.C. da vueltas ?
> 
> ...


 
Ese mensaje lo hallaron unos arqueólogos , grabado en una tablilla de arcilla en escritura cuneiforme , al lado del documento de Fogo


----------



## Electronec (Oct 21, 2012)

Este chiste ya se a contado, verdad....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2012)

pero el publico se renueva,yo no había leído antes


----------



## moises95 (Oct 21, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Jaja m95 muy bueno..Otro:
> 
> Mamá, mamá....el W.C. da vueltas ?
> 
> ...


----------



## asherar (Oct 22, 2012)

Si es por chistes viejos, para mí el que se lleva todas las cucardas es éste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

*Se está muriendo la suegra y en su agonía,*
*mira hacia la ventana y dice:*
*Qué lindo atardecer.!*
_*Y el yerno le dice:*_
_*No se distraiga suegra.*_
_*Concentradita.... mirando el túnel, mirando el túnel! *_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

> Concentradita.... mirando el túnel, mirando el túnel!


muy bueno jajajaja


----------



## Daniele (Oct 24, 2012)

Un peluquero de barrio era muy católico, devoto ferviente, todos los domingos a misa, en la peluquería una imagen de Cristo en la cruz, una foto del Papa, imágenes de santos, etc, etc. Un buen día llega una señora con un nene de 10 años y le dice:

- Le dejo el nene para que le corte el pelo. Yo vengo a buscarlo en un rato.Por favor cortelé bien el pelo porque la semana que viene nos vamos a Europa a visitar al Vaticano y a ver al Papa.

Al tipo le agarra una envidia tremenda y le hace un desastre en la cabeza al pobre pibe. A la semana la señora con el nene se van a a Europa.Tres meses despúes, ya de regreso, la señora lleva al pibe a la peluquería de nuevo a que le corten el pelo. El peluquero lo empieza a atender y se acuerda del pibe y le dice:

- Asi que te fuiste a Europa nene.
- Si.
- Y visitaste el Vaticano.
- Si.
- Y lo viste al Papa.
- Si.
- Y el Papa te dió la bendición.
- Si. Y el Papa me preguntó por usted.
- ¿Te preguntó por mí? ¿Y que te preguntó?
- ¿Quién es el hijo de mil que te cortó el pelo?

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Oct 25, 2012)

@daniele muy bueno! 



			
				Daniele dijo:
			
		

> - ¿Te preguntó por mí? ¿Y que te preguntó?
> - ¿Quién es el hijo de mil que te cortó el pelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

*No hay nada mas lindo que una velada romántica con una chica , y si hay yacuzzi mejor *


----------



## djwash (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaja, no me explico como entraron al tacho ese, y mucho menos como van a salir...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

un poco chico el jacuzzi jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

Y tampoco que harían ahí dentro


----------



## Electronec (Oct 26, 2012)

Yo si lo sé.....Caerse y salir rodando calle abajo .......bien encajaditos..........hno:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2012)

*Llega un regiomontano a la casa de su compadre y al tocar la puerta grita: Quihubooo.... compadre!!!!!!!!!!
La comadre le abre y dice:
´Roberto esta en el baño´.
Y ahí va el compadre al baño, entra y está el compadre en un jacuzzi.
Y el compadre sorprendido dice:
´¡PERO COMPADRE!... ¿QUE ES ESA COSA?
´Ah como será menso compadre..! ´Es un jacuzzi...
´Ah?...Y dónde lo compró?
´Mire, llame a este número y allí se lo venden.
Y el compadre habla y les dice:
´Quiero una cosa como la de mi compadre.
´Y quien es su compadre? 
´Roberto Ortega Carrillo.... y le dicen ´El Charro, ¿lo conocen?
 ´Ah si, y usted quiere un jacuzzi! Le cuesta $2,500.00 dólares.
´¿QUÉEE?.... ¿No habrá otra cosa mas barata...?
´Pos..... Una tina.
Y cuanto vale?
$ 250.00 dólares.
Huuyy!!!! ´Bueno, pos la compro.
Está bien.... ´Luego se la mandamos.
Pasa un mes y la tina no llega, y el compadre desesperado le habla al  Charro y le pregunta que qué paso con lo que pidió? y el compadre le  dice:
´Les tiene que mandar un telegrama de reclamo compadre.
Va el compadre a Telégrafos y llena un telegrama donde pone:

´Miren señores! Quiero mi tina ahora mismo. 

Lo entrega al despachador de telégrafos y éste le dice al compadrito:
´Son $180 pesos !
´¿QUÉEEE??? estás menso o que?????
´Es que son muchas letras y por cada letra se cobra 15 pesos!
´Está bien, haré otro´ Y pone solo una i.
A la semana le hablan los de la tienda: ´Señor Jose Garza,?
´Si... Soy Chema Garza.!
Usted nos mandó un telegrama?
´Sí, porqué?´.
´Es que no le entendemos, solo tiene una letra.
´Ah, si?..... Y que letra es?
´Una I.
´Y qué tipo de I? 
´I latina.
´Ahí tá... Mensos!!!: Y LA TINA ?? ... Ónde está?*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

_


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> una letra.
> ´Ah, si?..... Y que letra es?
> ´Una I.
> ´Y qué tipo de I?
> ...



esta bueno 
raton el chango


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 26, 2012)

Estaba una mujer con su marido en la intimidad
cuando la dama se despoja de sus ropas el marido se da cuenta q tiene un caracol tatuado en el vientre
el marido sorprendido le pregunta
Marido:Que es eso?
Esposa:Un caracol!!!
Marido:Un caracol??
Esposa:Si acercate y escucharas el mar
El Marido nerviosamente pega su oido en el caracol...
Despues de unos minutos su mujer le pregunta

Esposa: Que? Escuchas el Mar??
Marido: No, pero el mar si ha de ser porque huele a pescado...


----------



## asherar (Oct 26, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *...
> Va el compadre a Telégrafos y llena un telegrama donde pone:
> 
> ´Miren señores! Quiero mi tina ahora mismo.
> ...


No me dan las cuentas: 34 letras a 180$ son 5.29$ por letra. Caso contrario 34 letras a 15 pesos son como 510$. 
El tipo es un amarrete pero el telégrafo está atendido por analfabestias !


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 26, 2012)

sube una viejita a un autobus con una bolsita en la mano y como es bus va lleno la viejita se abre paso diciendo "CUIDADO CON LOS HUEVOS, CUIDADO CON LOS HUEVOS" y un señor que esta de pie le pregunta, señora que lleva en esa bolsita... huevos???


la viejita dice:

 NO, LLEVO AGUJAS


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 27, 2012)

que viejita atrevida 



> Usted nos mandó un telegrama?
> ´Sí, porqué?´.
> ´Es que no le entendemos, solo tiene una letra.
> ´Ah, si?..... Y que letra es?
> ...



  esta muiiiiiiiiii BUENO


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2012)

Si no paga el gas se lo cortan ...
Si no paga el agua se la cortan ...
si no paga la luz se la cortan...
Si compra huevos: ... páguelos !!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 27, 2012)

> Si compra huevos: ... páguelos !!!!


a eso SI son sagrados eso incluso el iva hay que pagar el vuelta lo negociamos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

asi no vale¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

No me alcanza la hoja Profe


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2012)

ah....entonces profe ...........lo de esas fotos se puede decir que es una obra de ingenieria ????


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ah....entonces profe ...........lo de esas fotos se puede decir que es una obra de ingenieria ????


Si funciona, más que un ingeniero, eso lo debió haber hecho un dios


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2012)

Les voy a plottear la respuesta...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 28, 2012)

ya me quede sin paredes donde escribir!!!


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 29, 2012)

ummmm... profesor ya tengo una respuesta, la suma de todos los nodos de la primera imagen es directamente proporcional a la fuerza que tiene el poste para aguantar las 1.2 toneladas que ejercen los cables sobre el mismo


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2012)

Y la suma de todos los nodos es inversamente proporcional a las ganas del tecnico de buscar la falla en ese poste...


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me alcanza la hoja Profe



 

Como está el poster , que pocas ganas tienen que tener cuando se estropee algo ahí


----------



## Imzas (Oct 29, 2012)

ese cableado se parece a los primeros cableados de Edison-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

La única forma que la empresa arregle eso es = un fósforo 

 que no les quede mas remedio


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2012)

no se puede destruir, mira en la primer foto que cuelga como una especie de musgo:

ya hay flora autoctona  >>> considerado reserva ecologica , y anda a saber que aracnidos crecen ya en la parte densa.

hay que ser corajudo para animarse por esos parajes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Además los cables esos son Ignífugos


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

A los cables  le ha salido esto:

http://www.xenciclopedia.com/upload/03-08/Algas_verdes38.gif





¿ignifugos?                                :cabezon:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Los cables antiguos se prendían fuego , aún dentro de las cañerias. 

Los actuales son ignífugos por ley , apenas si se encienden y se auto-apagan


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los cables antiguos se prendían fuego , aún dentro de las cañerias.
> 
> Los actuales son ignífugos por ley , apenas si se encienden y se auto-apagan



 Yo pensaba que podian arder si se prendrian  . 

Entonces aquí tienen cables ilegales:






Cortocircuito y ardiendo... y es de 2012  y ni protecciónes anti corto, eso esta fatal 

Parece un tiroteo , oid como suena, tatatattaaa


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 29, 2012)

Es que la ley dice que los cables sean inifugos, pero no dice nada acerca de lo que esté cerca de ellos


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es que la ley dice que los cables sean inifugos, pero no dice nada acerca de lo que esté cerca de ellos



Pero ahí arde el cable ¿No? No hay mas nada


Bueno, vamos con un chiste: 

Va un gallego conduciendo por Londres y da la radio, cuando justo
estaban dando las noticias, y escucha:
- Atencion, atencion, se le comunica a los automovilistas que hay
un loco manejando en sentido contrario al transito! Tengan cuidado!
Y el gallego dice:
- Como que uno ? miles !


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además los cables esos son Ignífugos



que no se pueden fugar (escapar) ?? por que estan atados ???





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los cables antiguos se prendían fuego , aún dentro de las cañerias.
> 
> Los actuales son ignífugos por ley , apenas si se encienden y se auto-apagan



vos sos de mis pagos.
una vez hablaba con uno cuando estaba trabajando , estaba colocando una llave trmomagnetica en caja de pvc exterior.
y me dice que esas cajas son de las normalizadas.
le digo que si (marca conocida) .
le saco el troquelado de la ventanita, que es de el mismo material y comola iba a llenar de termicas , pues habia que abrir la ventana.
agarro ese pedacito de pvc y lo prendo fuego.
agarra
se mantiene
emite humo negro
solo le falto insultarme .

luego , mas adelante un dia voy a una casa de electricidad conocida y les comento , me traen 2 marcas mas muy conocidas y me dan un pedacito de pvc , de el troquel de la ventanita.
los pruebo en casa y ambos hacen lo mismo .

asi que .........si........ignifugo, y lo que emite en realidad hasta hace bien al pelo ........seeee





moises95 dijo:


> Yo pensaba que podian arder si se prendrian  .
> 
> Entonces aquí tienen cables ilegales:
> 
> ...



no necesariamente, eso que ves SI TE DICE que NO   hay protecciones, pero el fuego , anda a saber, quizas hay musgo , o un trapo en ese lugar, por estar a la intemperie se han depositado porquerias quizas.
lo que si te aseguro es que ese cable se pico por la intemperie, quizas o muy posible un empalme aislado con cinta de tela ,y el ambiente fue haciendo de las suyas.



moises95 dijo:


> - Como que uno ? miles !



............................ buenisimo


----------



## Imzas (Oct 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no se puede destruir, mira en la primer foto que cuelga como una especie de musgo:
> 
> ya hay flora autoctona  >>> considerado reserva ecologica , y anda a saber que aracnidos crecen ya en la parte densa.
> 
> hay que ser corajudo para animarse por esos parajes.


Hay aracnidos, insectos, pajaritos, algunas serpientes pequeñitas, lagartos, el cartero huyendo de los perros y alguna infra civilizacion al mas puro estilo Futurama (en el episodio donde del "estomago" de Bender se origina,  una civilizacion de pequeñas criaturitas, que pugnan entre los bendecidos por estar en su estomago, y recibir el "sol" -la vista iluminada del robot y los que se desarrollaron en su espalda)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsH2v8rccGA&feature=player_detailpage#t=67s
Espero no aburrirles con mis fomedades (fome= aburrido).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 29, 2012)

*off topic*, demasiada seriedad en la zona


----------



## moises95 (Oct 30, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *off topic*, demasiada seriedad en la zona



los cables quemados han puesto serio el tema 

Miren esta imagen:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 30, 2012)

Cuenta  la leyenda que Dios, en el momento de la creación,
reservó el  conocimiento a un grupo selecto de hombres, los ingenieros.
Ellos en su  infinita sabiduría, se creían semidioses, por el don recibido,
y llegado  el momento, al desafiar la creación divina,
Dios les impuso como  maldición los siguientes mandamientos...

- No tendrás vida social ni familiar nunca. 
- Nunca veras a tus hijos crecer, es mas, difícilmente los veras despiertos. 
- Tu cabello se blanqueará mas temprano de lo habitual, bueno, si aun te queda cabello. 
- Si tienes suerte, tendrás gastritis. Bajo condiciones normales, sufrirás de ulcera 
- Tu dieta se basará en sandwichs, pizza y comida china principalmente. 
- La única forma de interactuar (cara a cara) con personas del mismo  nivel intelectual
(o mejor dicho, con otras personas) será en happy  hours y reuniones empresariales. 
- Serás amigo intimo de la cafetera, luego, pronto llegara el momento en el que la cafeína no te hará efecto. 
- En menos de cinco años de carrera, tu salud mental será puesta en jaque. 
- El trabajo sera tu único tema y razón de vida. 
- Descanso, vacaciones, fines de semana, festivos, son tan solo días  de no ir a la oficina,
por lo tanto no significa que no tengas que  trabajar esos días. 
- Para ti la gente se divide en dos: Los que saben ingeniería y los que no. Y veras gracia en ello. 
- Dormir es considerado un periodo de descanso, por tanto, no podrás dormir. 
- Aun en la cama, resolverás problemas del trabajo  
Y lo peor de todo es que ¡DISFRUTARAS DE ESTO!

1. No es que quieran tener la razón siempre, es que los otros siempre se equivocan. 

2. Un Ingeniero no es que carezca de sentimientos, es que los otros son unas nenas lloronas. 

3. Un Ingeniero no ve el mundo, lo cambia. 

4. Un Ingeniero no es que sea un crecido, es que los simples mortales no lo comprenden. 

5. Un Ingeniero no comete errores, solo prueba si los demás estaban prestando atención! 

6. No es que se crean la gran cosa, ¡ES QUE LO SON!


----------



## moises95 (Oct 30, 2012)

Vamos a terminar la tarde riendonos un rato 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Primer         acto: sale un diablo con un rollo de papel higiénico.
        Segundo acto: sale el mismo diablo con otro rollo de papel de baño y         entra a un cuarto.
        Tercer acto: sale el mismo diablo con otro rollo de papel higiénico y         entra al mismo cuarto.
        ¿Cómo se llamó la obra?
        El diablo anda suelto. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Qué         pasa si tiras un pato al agua?
        Nada.           


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y por último el mas bueno!! 

Paco y Manolo van por primera vez a la ciudad. Entran a unos grandes         almacenes y ven el ascensor. Paco le sugiere que suban a ver más cosas         en el ascensor. A Manolo no le gusta la idea de meterse en ese aparato,         pero Paco, después de un buen rato, logra convencerlo. Cuando entran el         ascensorista les pregunta

        -¿A cuál piso?

        Manolo responde a gritos:

        -¡A Paco! ¡Que él fue el de la idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> los cables quemados han puesto serio el tema
> 
> Miren esta imagen:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82512



Bien bien!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 30, 2012)

flojito mandinga 



> sale un diablo con un rollo de papel higiénico.



le cayo mal la mermelada se ciruela casera


----------



## Daniele (Oct 31, 2012)

Un tipo hace varios días que anda perdido por el desierto, muerto de sed, casi no puede caminar cuando se encuentra con otro tipo:

- Por favor, deme agua...
- No, agua no tengo, pero siquiere comprar corbatas o moños tengo para vender.
- ¿Corbatas y moños?
- Si señor, yo soy un vendedor de corbatas y moños.
- No quiero corbatas ni moños, solo quiero agua.
- Lo lamento, agua no tengo, solo tengo corbatas y moños.

El vendedor se va y el tipo sigue caminando perdido por el desierto. Unas horas más tarde se encuentra nuevamente con el vendedor:

- Por favor, deme agua...
- No, agua no tengo, pero tengo corbatas y moños
- No quiero corbatas ni moños, solo quiero agua.
- Lo lamento, agua no tengo, solo tengo corbatas y moños.

El vendedor se va y el tipo sigue caminando perdido por el desierto. Más tarde se encuentra nuevamente con el vendedor y el díalogo vuelve a ser parecido:

- Por favor, deme agua...
- Ya le dije que agua no tengo, pero tengo corbatas y moños
- No quiero corbatas ni moños, solo quiero agua.
- Lo lamento, agua no tengo, solo tengo corbatas y moños.

El vendedor se va y el tipo sigue caminando perdido por el desierto. De tanto deambular por el desierto, el tipo llega a un oasis y sus ojos no pueden creer lo que ve: una laguna azul rodeada de palmeras, varias mujeres hermosas y desnudas chapoteando en el agua, mesas con comida y bebida como para los dioses, música suave, etc. en resumen: un paraiso. El tipo cuando ve todo eso sale corriendo hacia el oasis pero cuando va a entrar un morocho gigantesco con turbante y cimitarra lo para y le dice:
- Un momento, usted no puede entrar al oasis.
- ¿Pero porqué?
- Por que aca solo pueden entrar caballeros con corbata o con moño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah . . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 31, 2012)

tengo uno de eso dos tipos que se perdieron en el desierto pero me voy del FORO de internet mal  pero que esta bueno esta bueno  el picacesos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Un tipo hace varios días que anda perdido por el desierto, muerto de sed, casi no puede caminar cuando se encuentra con otro tipo:
> 
> - Por favor, deme agua...
> - No, agua no tengo, pero siquiere comprar corbatas o moños tengo para vender.
> ...








Jejjeje,. Buenisimo!!


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/humor/quemador.htm


simplemente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 31, 2012)

muy bueno ¡¡¡¡                .


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2012)

_"Debido al alto rendimiento de este pequeño           dispositivo, *y su profundo e intenso nivel de quemado a 50/60 Hz* ,           algunos integrados, explotan durante el proceso de QUEMADO. Lo cual da           una confirmación visual de que el proceso se a completado con éxito."
*           Se recomienda el uso de gafas de seguridad al usar este dispositivo.





















*_¿Quien será el primero en probarlo?


----------



## moises95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Si conoceis el supermercado "Ikea" Seguro que os hace gracía esta viñeta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

mejor me quedo paradito señor


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## moises95 (Nov 2, 2012)

Señor, imposible montar la silla, es un rompecabezas

Pues se queda usted sin trabajo





(Espero que se vean las 2 imágenes)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## moises95 (Nov 2, 2012)

La próxima me traigo mi taburete 

No hace falta, no le voy a llamar más, se queda sin trabajo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2012)

este es un buen chiste grafico, medio guarango , pero me mata de risa , las caras, lo que pasa.......
 ..................


----------



## moises95 (Nov 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> este es un buen chiste grafico, medio guarango , pero me mata de risa , las caras, lo que pasa.......
> ..................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf_dGB5TiF4



El otro como grita y se va


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2012)

no se si ponerlo en videos , en verdad son chistes........bastante HDP ..... pero son chistes /bromas o como hacer que te odien for ever.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=2jaHQ9mganQ&feature=endscreen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2012)

Había una vez dos murciélagos que estaban hambrientos por sangre, tenían mucho tiempo sin comer.
De repente llega otro murciélago con la boca bañada en sangre, 
y los otros murciélagos se quedan asombrados y le preguntan:
¿Oye, dónde conseguiste tanta sangre?
Y el murciélago le responde:
¿Ven esa ventana que esta allá?
Y los murciélagos responden:
¡Sí!
Bueno, yo no la vi. 







Una mujer llega a casa y se encuentra al marido con un matamoscas en la mano
¿Qué haces ?
El contesta: matando moscas
¿ y has matado alguna?
Sí, ! 3 machos y 2 hembras !
Intrigada ella le pregunta:
¿Cómo sabes si son machos o hembras?
El contesta:
¡ 3 estaban en el vaso de cerveza y 2 en el teléfono!






Estaba un taxi en una carretera y una monja lo para.
La monja se da cuenta que el taxista esta nervioso y le pregunta:
-"Que te pasa hijo mió?"
-"Ay madre es que siempre he tenido un sueño"
-"Que clase de sueño'
-"Es que me gustaría que una monjita me hiciera el amor"
-"Pues yo lo puedo hacer solo tienes que ser católico y no estar casado".
-"Sí, soy católico y soy soltero"
-"Muy bien pues ponte ya"
Terminan, el taxista esta llorando y la monja la pregunta:
-"¿Ahora que te pasa?
-"Ay, madre es que si estoy casado y soy judío"
-"No te preocupes, yo me llamo Juan y voy a una fiesta de disfraces." ​ 





​


----------



## asherar (Nov 5, 2012)

¿ Quién me buscaba ? .......................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2012)

*Un señor está en una peluquería, días antes de viajar a Roma.*

*Mencionó el viaje al peluquero, el cual le dijo:*

*- ¿A Roma… por qué alguien querría ir a Roma?... Siempre está lleno de italianos que apestan. Estás loco si vas a Roma… ¿Y en qué te vas a ir?*

*- Voy con Alitalia, - respondió el tipo. - Aprovechamos una gran oferta*

*- ¿Con Alitalia? - exclamó el peluquero. - ¡Esa porquería de aerolínea!... Sus aviones son viejos, sus azafatas feas y siempre llegan tarde. ¿Y dónde te vas a quedar en Roma?*

*- Vamos a estar en el Hotel Internacional Marriot*

*- ¿Esa basura de hotel? Todo el mundo sabe que es el peor hotel de la ciudad... Las habitaciones son pequeñas, el servicio es malo y encima son careros!... ¿Y qué vas a hacer cuando estés por allí?*

*- Voy a ir al Vaticano y espero ver al Papa*

*- ¡Esta sí que es buena!, - se rió burlonamente el peluquero - Tú y un millón de personas más tratando de verlo. ¡Lo vas a ver del tamaño de una hormiga!... Pero de todas maneras, te deseo mucha suerte en tu viaje. La vas a necesitar.*

*Pasó un mes y el cliente volvió para hacerse su habitual corte de pelo*

*El peluquero le preguntó acerca de su viaje a Roma*

*- Fue maravilloso - explico el tipo – No solamente llegamos a tiempo en uno de los aviones nuevos de Alitalia sino que, como había 'overbooking', nos pasaron a primera clase. La comida y el vino fueron deliciosos y tuvimos una azafata preciosa que nos atendió como dioses. Y el hotel, fue fantástico... Acababan de hacer una remodelación de 25 millones de dólares y ahora es el mejor hotel de Europa. Allí también había 'overbooking', de manera que se disculparon alojándonos en la suite presidencial… ¡sin cargos extras! –*

*- Bueno, exclamo sin mucho entusiasmo el peluquero… Pero supongo que no pudiste ver al Papa*

*- La verdad es que fuimos afortunados porque, mientras paseaba por el Vaticano, un guardia suizo me dio unos golpecitos en el hombro y me explicó que al Papa le gusta conocer personalmente a algunos visitantes. Me invitó cordialmente a seguirlo para llevarse a las habitaciones privadas del Santo Padre, donde en persona nos recibiría. Cinco minutos más tarde, el Papa entró por la puerta y estrechó mi mano... ¡Incluso me dirigió algunas palabras!*

*- ¿De verdad? - dijo el peluquero conmovido*

*- ¿Y qué te dijo?*

*Me dijo:*

*- "Hijo mío.... ¿dónde mer te has serruchado el pelo?"*


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Quién me buscaba ? ....................... Ver el archivo adjunto 82937


----------



## asherar (Nov 5, 2012)

Yo sabía que Tocatomon iba a saber valorar ese post !!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

> Yo sabía que Tocatomon iba a saber valorar ese post !!!


 es el alimento que necesita para mover su sonrisa


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 6, 2012)

Una Mujer muy excitada le dice a su esposo:
¡Mi Amor! ¡Amárrame y haz lo que más te gusta!
Él Esposo la amarró y se fue a tomar con sus amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

> Él Esposo la amarró y se fue a tomar con sus amigos.


----------



## moises95 (Nov 6, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> ... ¡Amárrame y haz lo que más te gusta!
> *Él Esposo la amarró y se fue a tomar con sus amigos*.


----------



## Daniele (Nov 6, 2012)

Un tipo va al médico y le explica su problema:

- Doctor vengo a verlo porque tengo un problema grave.
- Cuentemé que le está pasando.
- Doctor, hace como un año que no consigo una erección.
- No se haga problema amigo, eso se soluciona facilmente.
- ¿Me va recetar algún medicamento?
- No mi amigo, solo tiene que comer pan, con eso en algunos días va a andar fenómeno.
- ¿Usted está seguro doctor?
- Por supuesto mi amigo, ested coma pan y listo.

El tipo sale del consultorio y se va directamente a una panadería. Lo atiende el despachante:
- ¿Qué va a llevar señor?
- Deme 5 kilos de pan.
- ¡Tanto pan! Se le va a poner duro antes de terminar de comerlo...
- Entonces deme 10 kilos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Panadería "La Viagrada"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

*el viagreta* tempranito y calentito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Naaaaaaaaa el mañanero va de caño


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 6, 2012)

Por si lo preguntan, el panadero era Colombiano, y la receta era de pan calentano.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

daaaa vos *DOSME* porque sos un frio, *Andres* no es colombiano es para navidad y lo comemos todos ponete....   










.....a pensar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

El budincito ese me lo clavo con unos mates nomás


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> daaaa vos *DOSME* porque sos un frio, *Andres* no es colombiano es para navidad y lo comemos todos ponete....
> 
> http://www.fiasconaro.com/news/tuttofood2009_fotodelgiorno2.jpg
> 
> ...


Hacen un pan relleno de viagras para navidad?  eso explica porque mucha gente nace en septiembre...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hacen un pan relleno de viagras para navidad?  eso explica porque mucha gente nace en septiembre...


 
Es peligroso . . .  te puede agarrar un paro . . .


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es peligroso . . . *te puede agarrar un paro* . . .


Si, de que se va a parar, se va a parar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Que no se detenga , que no se detenga


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

> te puede agarrar un paro


Si no te habran agarrado en la panamericana


> Hacen un pan relleno de viagras para navidad?  eso explica porque mucha gente nace en septiembre...


naaaaaa esa es la SIDRA que panettone


> El budincito ese me lo clavo con unos mates nomás


no es un budin es un penettone, y sabemos que sos el goloso de la pandilla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2012)

goloso de la pandilla ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

gozolo gozolo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

Un helicóptero estaba volando sobre la ciudad de Seattle, cuando de repente hubo una falla y el sistema de navegación se averió. Había neblina, quedaban quince minutos de combustible y el piloto no sabía dónde se encontraba. Su copiloto señaló un edificio alto, y se dirigieron en esa dirección. Vio varias personas en las ventanas del edificio, y les mostró un cartón en el que había escrito: "¿Dónde estamos?"
Poco después los del edificio mostraron un cartón que decía: "Están en un helicóptero".
El piloto sonrió, saludó con la mano, consultó su mapa, y cinco minutos después descendían a salvo en el aeropuerto.
El copiloto preguntó asombrado al piloto cómo lo había logrado.
-Bueno, en el edificio me dieron una respuesta técnicamente correcta pero completamente inútil, así que me dí cuenta de que era el edificio de Microsoft.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2012)

> así que me dí cuenta de que era el edificio de Microsoft.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



el chite es facil *lemur* odia los sistema operativo 


> en el edificio me dieron una respuesta técnicamente correcta pero completamente inútil, así que me dí cuenta de que era el edificio de Microsoft.



menos esa cosa de Debian , enmi version eran ingenieros


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Un helicóptero estaba volando sobre la ciudad de Seattle, cuando de repente hubo una falla y el sistema de navegación se averió. Había neblina, quedaban quince minutos de combustible y el piloto no sabía dónde se encontraba. Su copiloto señaló un edificio alto, y se dirigieron en esa dirección. Vio varias personas en las ventanas del edificio, y les mostró un cartón en el que había escrito: "¿Dónde estamos?"
> Poco después los del edificio mostraron un cartón que decía: "Están en un helicóptero".
> El piloto sonrió, saludó con la mano, consultó su mapa, y cinco minutos después descendían a salvo en el aeropuerto.
> El copiloto preguntó asombrado al piloto cómo lo había logrado.
> -Bueno, en el edificio me dieron una respuesta técnicamente correcta pero completamente inútil, así que me dí cuenta de que era el edificio de Microsoft.


----------



## Daniele (Nov 12, 2012)

Resulta que el Papa estaba muy enfermo, y los médicos no podían encontrar el remedio para curarlo. Entre tanto lío, apareció un doctor muy viejito con pinta de saber todo. Después de revisar al Papa, dijo:
- Todo lo que el Papa tiene se cura con una noche de sexo con una mujer.
Se armó un alboroto tremendo en el vaticano: que no puede ser, que el celibato, que es el Papa, que es imposible, que la iglesia no lo permite, etc, etc.
Pero el Papa empeoraba y varios empezaron a pensar que con probar no se perdía nada, que después se pide perdón, que una sola ves no pasa nada, etc. etc. El asunto es que convencieron al Papa de que pasara una noche de sexo con una mujer. Entonces el Papa llamó al secretario para que labrara un acta:
- Anote - le dijo - 1º) la mujer que haga el amor con el Papa de ser ciega.
- ¿Por qué? - preguntó el secretario.
- Para que no vea con quien está.
- Muy bien su excelencia.
- 2º) La mujer que haga el amor con el Papa debe ser muda.
- ¿Por qué? - preguntó el secretario.
- Para que no cuente nada.
- Muy bien su excelencia.
- 3º) La mujer que haga el amor con el Papa debe ser sorda.
- ¿Por qué? - preguntó el secretario.
- Para que no oiga con quien está.
- Muy bien su excelencia.
- 4º) La mujer que haga el amor con el Papa debe tener unas tetas tremendas.
- ¿Por qué? - preguntó el secretario.
- Porque me gusta...


----------



## moises95 (Nov 12, 2012)

*El super ordenador*​ Un  hombre se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el hombro y un amigo le dice,  "Hay una computadora en la farmacia que puede diagnosticar cualquier  cosa, mucho más rápido y más barato que un doctor. Pones una muestra de  tu orina y la computadora te diagnostica tu problema, y te sugiere qué  hacer. Además, sólo cuesta 5 pesos".  

El hombre llenó un frasco con orina y fue a la farmacia. Encontró la  computadora y puso la muestra de orina dentro de la máquina. Luego  depositó los $5 en la ranura. La computadora comenzó a hacer ruidos, a  encender y apagar varias luces, y luego de una pequeña pausa, por una  ranura salió un papel que decía: 

Ud. tiene hombro de tenista
Frote su brazo con agua caliente y sal
No haga esfuerzos físicos de magnitud
En dos semanas va a estar mucho mejor


Más tarde, decidió probar si la computadora podía ser engañada. Mezcló  agua de la canilla, un poco de caca del perro, un poco de pis de la hija  y su mujer. Para terminar, se masturbó y puso su semen en la extraña  mezcla. Fue a la farmacia, encontró la computadora, y le puso la mezcla,  además de los $5. Después de los sonidos y luces de rigor, la máquina  imprimió el siguiente análisis:  

Su agua es demasiado impura: Cómprese un purificador
Su perro tiene parásitos: Déle vitaminas 
Su hija se droga: Intérnela en un instituto de rehabilitación 
Su esposa está embarazada: Y no es suyo. Consiga un abogado 
Y si no deja de masturbarse, no se le va a curar nunca el hombro.

​


Tacatomon dijo:


> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Windows_1_0_crash.png



 Un pantallazo a símbolos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

. . .  cuidate el hombro !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 12, 2012)

es muy bueno *moises95*  quien lo manda a meter cosas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

*EL PODER DE UN BESO*​ 

Va por la carretera la caravana de fornidos y bigotudos motociclistas en sus poderosas, enormes y negras Harley-Davidson cuando de pronto ven a una chica a punto de saltar de un puente al río.

Se detienen y el líder, particularmente corpulento y de aspecto rudo, desmonta, se dirige a ella y le pregunta:

*"¿Qué diablos se supone que estás haciendo?"*

*"Voy a suicidarme", responde suavemente la delicada muchacha con voz cadenciosa y gesto fatal. *

El motociclista piensa  unos segundos y finalmente le dice:

*"Bueno, antes de saltar, ¿por qué no me das un beso?"*

Ella asiente, se hace a un lado su larga y rizada cabellera y le da un largo, apasionado y sabroso beso en la boca. 

Después de esa intensa experiencia, la tribu de motociclistas aplaude, el líder tiene que recuperar el resuello, se alisa la barba y al cabo admite:

*"Ése fue el mejor beso que me han dado en mi vida. *

*Es un verdadero talento el que se perderá si te suicidas. *

*¿Por qué quieres matarte?" *

*Porque... "A mi papá no le gusta que me vista de mujer". *


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## moises95 (Nov 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Porque... "A mi papá no le gusta que me vista de mujer". *





Como se tubo que quedar el motociclista al oir eso


----------



## Daniele (Nov 13, 2012)

Una monjita va manejando por la ruta un auto muy modesto cuando en un momento el motor se detiene. La monja se baja del auto, levanta el capot, mira el motor y no sabe que hacer. En eso pasa un tipo en otro auto, ve la situación y se detiene unos metros más alla. Se acerca al auto de la monjita y le dice:
- ¿Que pasó hermana?
- No se, venía andando lo más bien y de quedó.
- ¿Me deja revisar un poco el motor?
- Si como no.
El tipo revisa, toca cables, mangueras, conexiones, etc. hasta que llega a un diagnóstico.
- Hermana, se quedó sin nafta, por eso no anda.
- Que macana. ¿Ahora qué hago?
- No se preocupe, yo le paso un poco de nafta de mi auto y con eso por lo menos llega hasta una estación de servicio.
- Muchas gracias señor.
- Solo que no tengo ningúna botella o bidón. ¿Ud tiene algo para traspasar la nafta?
La monja con mucha verguenza le dice:
- Si, pero no se si servirá, tengo una pelela (pequeño orinal que usan los niños pequeños).
- No se haga problema, servirá.
La monja saca la pelela, se la da al tipo, el tipo saca la nafta del auto y le da la pelela llena de nafta a la monja.
- Mire hermana, yo estoy muy apurado, le pido por favor encarguesé ud de hechar la nafta en el tanque porque yo me tengo que ir.
- No hay problema, vaya tranquilo.
El tipo se va y la monjita se queda con la pelela llena de nafta. Minutos más tarde, cuando la monjita está hechando la nafta en el tanque pasa un camionero que ve la situación y le dice a la monjita:
- Hermana, está bien que tenga fe, pero eso ya me parece demasiado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Amen !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Como se tubo que quedar el motociclista al oir eso


Se tiró del puente.


----------



## moises95 (Nov 13, 2012)

Este que escribo, teneis que leerlo normal y como dice abajo, despues del matrimonio, leer de abajo arriba 

ÉL : ¡Sí!, Por fin. Que duro fue esperar. 
 Ella : ¿Quieres dejarme?  
 ÉL : NO! Ni siquiera lo pienses.
 Ella : ¿Tú me amas? 
 ÉL : Por supuesto, una y otra vez 
Ella : ¿Alguna vez me has sido infiel?
 ÉL : Noo! ¿Cómo te atreves siquiera a preguntar eso? 
Ella : ¿Me besarías? 
 ÉL : En cada oportunidad que tenga
 Ella : ¿Te atreverías a golpearme?
 ÉL : ¿Estás loca? No soy ese tipo de persona 
Ella : ¿Puedo confiar en ti?
 ÉL : Sí
 Ella : ¡Mi amor!

*Después del Matrimonio: 
Lea de abajo a arriba* 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un tío que iba todos los días a un bar, siempre pedía tres cervezas.
¡Deme tres cervezas! 
Al día siguiente la misma cosa:
¡Tres cervezas, por favor!
Como el camarero estaba algo extrañado le pregunta:
Oye, ¿por qué siempre que vienes pides tres cervezas y te las bebes del tirón?
y el tío le responde:
Es que yo tengo dos hermanos, uno en Suecia y otro en París, y como siempre bebíamos juntos, pues yo bebo por ellos. 
Dice el camarero:
Ah, bien, bien... 
Al día siguiente el tío llega al bar y dice:
¡Dos cervezas!
El camarero extrañado le pregunta:
Y eso, ¿es que se ha muerto un hermano o que?
Y dice el tío:
¡No, es que yo he dejado la bebida!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

> ¡No, es que yo he dejado la bebida!


 





***********************************************

*Cómo escribir correctamente.*​ 
*La Secretaria del convento está escribiendo una carta y comienza:*
*'Querido Monseñor'.............*
*Se da cuenta de que aquél puede mal interpretar sus palabras y vuelve a empezar:*
*'Excelentísimo Monseñor'......................*
*Recapacita pensando que es demasiado formal.*
*'Sr. Monseñor'? ...............*
*Éste le parece muy mundano, así que decide que el mejor es:*
*'Don Monseñor'...................*
*Para asegurarse de no meter la pata, le pregunta a la Madre Superiora :*
*- ¿Madre, Monseñor se pone con Don?*

 *     *
​


----------



## Electronec (Nov 17, 2012)

Un poco de humor gráfico.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SStO9GSKZjA

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Nov 17, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Un poco de humor gráfico.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SStO9GSKZjA
> ...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 17, 2012)

Bueno ahi les dejo uno, CACHACO DESPISTADO

Este era un cachaco muy distraido, que una tarde estaba sentado en la barra de un bar tomandose una cerveza, cuando de pronto entra otro corriendo, se le acerca y le dice lleno de angustia:
- ¡Carlos, Carlos, un auto acaba de atropellar a tu mujer, fue frente a tu casa... corre, la pobre quedo muy mal!...
El tipo sale corriendo del bar mientras le dice:
- ¡Mi casa queda como a un kilometro de aqui...
- ¡No importa, llevese la motocicleta que tengo parqueada en la acera- le ofrece el dueño del bar-.
Como a los cinco minutos regresa el cachaco, hecho un Cristo, con una herida en la frente y botando sangre hasta por los oidos, un brazo quebrado, la ropa toda desgarrada...
El dueño del bar sorprendido le pregunta:
- ¡Hombre!, ¿que te sucedio?.
- ¡Pues que solo a mi me pasa esto - contesta -.
- Resulta que yo... ni me llamo Carlos, ni siquiera tengo novia, y lo peor... nunca en mi vida habia manejado una moto...hay unos muy buenos que se hechan en mi tierra pero son muy groseros....


----------



## Quercus (Nov 21, 2012)

¡Las originalidades ...!

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Michi michi


----------



## Daniele (Nov 21, 2012)

Va un tipo a un kiosco (local de expendio de cigarrillos, golosinas, bebidas, etc,) a comprar cigarrillos y se da el siguiente diálogo entre el cliente y el empleado:
Cliente: - Buen día, deme cigarrillos por favor.
Empleado: - Buen día. ¿Rubios o Negros?
- Rubios.
- ¿Cortos o largos?
- Cortos.
- ¿Con filtro o sin filtro?
- Con filtro.
- ¿Con boquilla común o filtrónica?
- Común.
- ¿Atado común o box?
- Común.
- ¿De 10 0 de 20?
- De 20.
- ¿Sabor común o mentolado?
- Común.
- ¿Nacionales o importados?
- Nacionales.
El cliente ya se estaba cansando de tanta pregunta cuando llega un tipo con un inodoro al hombro, lo tira sobre el mostrador y le dice al empleado:
- Mirá hijo de mil , ayer te mostré el trasero, éste es el inodoro ¿me vas a vender o no un rollo de papel higiénico?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2012)

> - Mirá hijo de mil , ayer te mostré el trasero, éste es el inodoro ¿me vas a vender o no un rollo de papel higiénico?


hno: me dio un poco de asquito no te lo voy anegar pero si me acuerdo de ese chiste  muy bueno *Daniele*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## foc (Nov 23, 2012)

aun no leo todos lo chiste y comentrios pero me animo a decirles uno

Llega san pedro, le dice a dios.........................y se va   jajajaja


chance y este repetido per bueeno espero y me disculpen pues me se puros rojoss de mexicanos[sin ofender a nadie]


----------



## Quercus (Nov 23, 2012)

¡....los curiosos...y/o desobedientes....!

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2012)

foc dijo:


> Llega san pedro, le dice a dios.........................y se va   jajajaja



orco, No lo entendi,en serio no lo entendi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Tampax extractor


----------



## miguelus (Nov 24, 2012)

Buenos días.

Curiosa frase... de pareja. 

*¡Ay! Pepe así no se hace!*

Después de leerla volver a leerla varias veces pero quitando cada vez la palabra del final hasta agotar todas las palabras.... Silencio.

Sal U2



Buenos días.

No se si encaja muy bien en esta sección, pero lo dejo por si alguien lo quiere leer.
Se trata de la verdadera historia de Caperucita roja y el lobo feroz, no es como nos la han contado.

Sal U2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 24, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Curiosa frase... de pareja.
> 
> *¡Ay! Pepe así no se hace!*



jajjaj muy bueno


----------



## foc (Nov 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> orco, No lo entendi,en serio no lo entendi



jaja llega san pedro (santo) y le dice a diios (jesus o com ustedes le llamen) y hacemos el jjuego de palabras "adios" (de bye ) el chiste es jugar con "dios " y adios"  me refiero a las palaabrass 

 espero y ahora si le entiendass .....jeje


----------



## djwash (Nov 25, 2012)

Jaja me hicieron acordar a este capitulo:


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2012)

PffffffffffffffffJajjajajajajajjaajajja




































































​


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 26, 2012)

ya lo dicen en nueve reinas, gays no faltan lo que faltan son financistas: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANOoW24U1ek


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2012)

*  Anoche conquisté a una señora madura en una discoteca de primer nivel. Tenía muy buen *_*aspecto para una mujer de 57 años. De hecho no estaba nada mal, era muy guapa, elegante, *__*distinguida.*_ _* Tomamos unas copas más, nos hicimos algunas caricias fogosas y me preguntó si había tenido un 'Doble Deportivo'.*_ _*- ¿Qué es eso? le pregunté.*_
_*- Es un trío con madre e hija, me contestó.*_
_*- Le dije NO, muy excitado!!!! !!!!!!!!! !!!!.*_

* y sin querer, me encontré pensando que quizá tendría una hija preciosa de unos 30 años.* _*Tomamos unas copas más y me dijo que esta era mi noche de suerte y fuimos para su *__*departamento (pensé para mis adentros, 'se me hace realidad lo de la hija preciosa que *__*imaginé', ese solo pensamiento me excitaba más).*_ _*Llegamos a su edificio, en un barrio muy elegante.*_ _*En el estacionamiento solo Mercedes Benz y BMW... Subimos en un ascensor directo a su departamento, luego entramos (se me aceleró el  *__*ritmo cardiaco imaginando al monumento de hija que tendría), se quitó los zapatos y los tiró sobre la alfombra.*_ _*Encendió la luz del vestíbulo, admiré la decoración de la sala, era todo de muy buen *__*gusto, la decoración, los muebles, la vista...*_ _*Empezó a desvestirse lentamente y luego gritó:*_

*
- **”Mamá, ¿todavía estás despiertaaaaaa?”**?*

*      *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2012)

jajaja la mama era la abuela ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2012)

Se le cumplía el sueño del pibe , mamá e hija . . . pero al revés


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2012)

es el sueño del abuelito ese


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ya lo dicen en nueve reinas, gays no faltan lo que faltan son financistas



me quedon con esta _*"Cuanto más ofendido estás, menos sospechoso parecés."
*_


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)

jajajajjajajajjaja. buenisimo tacatomon  buenisimo jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> me quedon con esta _*"Cuanto más ofendido estás, menos sospechoso parecés."*_


 

Buen punto !


----------



## Quercus (Nov 27, 2012)

*- Dice  ella:**" Se ha  muerto el cura que nos casó "*

*- Responde él:**" El que la hace, la paga  "*


----------



## Daniele (Nov 27, 2012)

Un médico, que trabajaba en el medio rural, pensó que había llegado la hora de jubilarse.
Buscó un joven médico para ocupar su puesto y le sugirió que le acompañase en las visitas para que las personas se habituasen a él.

La primera visita fue a una mujer que se quejaba de dolores en el estómago.
El anciano doctor le dijo: la causa más probable es que usted abusa de las frutas frescas. ¿Por qué no reduce un poco su consumo?

Cuando salieron de la casa el joven le preguntó:
Doctor usted ni siquiera examinó a la mujer... ¿cómo consiguió hacer un diagnóstico tan rápido ?
- Bueno, no merecía la pena examinarla, usted se dio cuenta que dejé caer el estetoscopio al suelo? pues cuando me agaché para recogerlo, vi que había cáscaras de naranja, manzana y ciruelas verdes en la basura. Y eso es lo que le ocasionaba dolores de estómago.
En la próxima visita usted se encargará del examen, dijo el viejo doctor.

En la siguiente casa dieron con una mujer bastante joven. Ella se quejó que se fatigaba mucho.
Me siento totalmente sin fuerzas, dijo.
El joven doctor le respondió: Usted se entrega demasiado a la iglesia.
Si redujese esa actividad, pronto recuperará su energía.
Cuando salieron de la casa, el anciano doctor dijo:
Su diagnóstico me ha sorprendido, ¿cómo llegó a la conclusión que la mujer se daba en cuerpo y alma a la iglesia?
Apliqué la misma técnica que usted: dejé caer mi estetoscopio al suelo y cuando me agaché a recogerlo... vi al cura debajo de la cama !!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2012)

No es fino , pero está bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2012)

Copie URL y pegue en una página nueva


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Copie URL y pegue en una página nueva



ya había probado eso y me salió "forbidden", volví a probar y ahora si me sale, y regreso al foro y lo veo directo en el mensaje, eso es bien raro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2012)

La página no acepta redirecciones y no te lo muestra

Pegado en una página nueva no es redirección y lo muestra

¿ Queda en temporales ? 

Tambien yo lo veo ahora


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 28, 2012)

lo raro es que para poder verlo, tuve que pegarlo en página nueva 2 veces, no se veía nada, luego de varios minutos lo hice de nuevo y si se vió

hno: estoy haciendo off topic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2012)

A mi me anduvo a la primera , copìé la url desde - boton derecho - propiedades.

después se limpia


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ... copìé la url desde - boton derecho - propiedades...



eso mismo hice yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2012)

Ha de ser tu Linux ! 

(provocación al Lemur)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2012)

yo la veo,primera muestra una mujer en paños menores y luego un meme


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo la veo,primera muestra una mujer en paños menores y luego un meme



es una imagen gif *lemur*, y parece que fue un dia tuesday  me rio de eso porque tienen menos gracia que el *Sr burns*

Quieres que te diga donde esta alojada la imagen esta *AD4.gif*


----------



## djwash (Nov 29, 2012)

Espero que estas se puedan ver a la primera, las encontre por ahi:


*Como hacer para que un amigo parezca sobrio:*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 29, 2012)

jajajajjajjja

NO se si sobrio pero seguro qeu lo re quemaste 
​


----------



## carepatacon (Nov 29, 2012)

re quemaron photoshop con el pobre

JAJAJAJAJJAJA  JAJAJJAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Niht (Nov 29, 2012)

que pasado jajaja


----------



## Quercus (Nov 30, 2012)

...vecino molesto, con el trafico de su calle...

  ¡A ver si lo localizo y me hace uno a mi...!


----------



## djwash (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2utozsz.gif



una mamúa el tipo!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

- Querido . . . falleció el cura que nos casó 

- ¡ Bién ! . . ¡ Algún día debía pagar por lo que nos hizo !







leru leru Tacatito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2012)

me mato lo de reseteo jajajjaja


----------



## Quercus (Dic 3, 2012)

<
Una mujer muy enfadada, le echaba la bronca a un chico de su barrio:

_…te has meado en mi pared, no me lo puedes negar…_

  El chico negaba que hubiese sido el…  la mujer insistía una y otra vez…

…serás….
_…pero como puedes decirme que no, se que has sido tú…. _

  El chico seguía negando:

_…que no, que yo no he sido…_

  La mujer no hacía caso al chico, muy segura de lo que decía y seguía acusándolo…

_…como puedes decir que no, si has escrito tu *nombre* con la meada…_

  El chico se ve pillado… piensa un poco y confiesa:

_Bueno está bien, la meada es mía…   _

_ ¡¡¡…PERO QUE QUEDE CLARO, QUE LA ESCRITURA ES DE SU HIJA EEEEEEH…!!!_


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 3, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2012)

¿ Y si se te infarta alguno ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 3, 2012)

Lo guardan junto al de la caja...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2012)

Me gustan las cámaras ocultas , pero cuando son muy pesadas ya nop


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gustan las cámaras ocultas , pero cuando son muy pesadas ya nop


No has visto las cámaras ocultas japonesas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No has visto las cámaras ocultas japonesas?


pues donde las ocultan....


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2012)

yo ....a veces pienso que me hacen una fea camara oculta.
hace años .
cuando veo las noticias.

y muchas veces con las respuestas que escucho .

pero nadie hasta ahora me ha dicho : "es una broma " (de mal gusto obvio ) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2012)

Esta es del mismo equipo del ataud


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2012)

digo yo,como es que caen,yo le pego una acogotada a la ''fantasma''


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

Esas bromas pesadas, mas de una tiene que haber terminado mal...

Esta me dio risa:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 4, 2012)

ja ja ja que ponja plaga lo dejaron del lopa


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

que buenas bromas jajajaja


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2012)

La del japones esta muy buena. Ojo que algunas pueden ser muy pesadas y hay gente con problemas del bobo.

Saludos


----------



## morta (Dic 11, 2012)

Hablando del tema me acorde de este chiste que viene bien para amenizar el calor de la siesta:

Estaba la Presidentaaaa de todos y todas de gira por China, entonces hablando con el primer ministro Chino le dice:
- Primer ministro yo creo que seria conveniente ya que son tan estrechas nuestras relaciones bilaterales, que asi como nosotros compramos muchos productos suyos y a la vez somos los mas grandes proveedores de soja y derivados para su país, ustedes podrían hacer algunas inversiones millonarias en infraestructura en Argentina.
El primer ministro Chino la mira y le dice:
- Señora presidenta, me temo que usted esta confundida, nosotros somos chinos, los kamikazes son los Japoneses....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

Lo moví para acá porque está impecable



*******************************************************
*Sandalias para hacer el amor salvajemente *​ 


Una pareja de recién casados va a pasar la luna de miel a Egipto. Allí,mientras pasean por el mercado, oyen a un vendedor de Sandalias que parece escapado de las Mil y una Noches. ​ 
- Bengan, baisanos, bengan a mi humilde diendita, aquí bodrán combrar algo fabuloso (los incita....) ​ 
- El joven matrimonio entra y allí el vendedor les muestra un Par de sandalias a las que les atribuye poder mágico. ​ 
'Con ellas, bodrán hacer el amor salvajemente, como gamellos enfurecidos' les dice. ​ 
La mujer se tienta por el comentario del vendedor, pero el hombre, atlético y viril, dice que no las necesita. ​ 
-'Bruébalas, baisano, no te arrebentirás'- insiste el vendedor. ​ 
Como su mujer esta cada vez más interesada, el hombre termina por acceder (como le ocurre a todos los hombres). ​ 
¡Y de repente... apenas se las ha calzado...¡¡una mirada feroz se dibuja en su rostro!!.. ¡¡unas ansias incontenibles!!... ¡una furia que su esposa jamás había visto! Veloz como una fiera en celo, el joven marido agarra al vendedor Egipcio por las nalgas, le baja los pantalones y se arroja sobre él para sodomizarlo. ​ 
-'¡¡¡Bará, bará, bará, animal!!!'- grita desesperado el vendedor con lágrimas en los ojos: ​ 


-'¡¡Te las busiste al revés, te las busiste al revés. ​ 
     ​ 


​


----------



## djwash (Dic 19, 2012)

Me dio risa esta imagen, lamentablemente a mas de un descuidado le tiene que haber dado pánico...


----------



## nuk (Dic 19, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me dio risa esta imagen, lamentablemente a mas de un descuidado le tiene que haber dado pánico...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85363


 

esto me mato... muy bueno

PSD: creo que cada 21 deberiamos celebrarlo ...

saludos y feliz dia del fin del mundo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 23, 2012)

Muy bueno* djwash*, esta muy bueno lo del calendario *Jua Jua!!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2012)

En un pueblito de campaña, un hombre entra al burdel (bar prostíbulario). Se acerca al mostrador y lee la lista de precios:

Caña............................................. $   50
Cerveza ......................................  $   65
Refresco ..................................... $   40
Media luna rellena ...................... $   20
Caricias en el órgano sexual ..... $ 120
Se revisa los bolsillos para no pasar vergüenza y se acerca a una de las mujeres que, en tanga, están sirviendo las mesas. 
- Señorita, por favor,  le dice. 
- ¿Si, mi amor? le contesta ella con voz seductora, ¿en qué te puedo ayudar? 
- ¿Es usted la que acaricia el órgano sexual de los clientes?, pregunta. 
- Si, yo misma, dice ella sensualmente, mientras con la lengua humedece sus labios y mueve sus manos . 
- Entonces, por favor, lávese las manos porque quiero una media luna rellena.


----------



## djwash (Dic 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Muy bueno* djwash*, esta muy bueno lo del calendario *Jua Jua!!!*



En realidad paso esto:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

ni haiii ,lo que paso que fue su majestad el rey julien ofreció un sacrificio ,que goku ni goku ¡¡¡


----------



## moises95 (Dic 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> - Entonces, por favor, lávese las manos porque quiero una media luna rellena.



No me esperaba que acabase así , que palo se ha llevado la que sirve las mesas, seguro que ella esperaba que le pidiese acariciarle el organo sexual.

Este me ha gustado bastante 



*-*Un hombre va a un abogado.  
- Y usted cuanto cobra por una consulta rápida?  
- 10.000 pesetas por tres preguntas.  
- Vaya, es un poco caro, no?  
- Si... y dígame, cual es su tercera pregunta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)

*DEMANDA DE DIVORCIO*

En una demanda de divorcio,
*el juez pregunta al demandante:*

- *Señor, está seguro de lo que está pidiendo,*
*¿quiere el divorcio por COMPATIBILIDAD DE CARACTERES?.*
*¿No será lo contrario? *


*El señor contesta: *

*- No Sr. Juez! Es por COMPATIBILIDAD. *


*A mi me gusta el cine, *
*a ella también!*

*Me gusta ir a la playa,*
*a ella también! *

*Me gusta ir al teatro,*
*a ella también! *

*A mi me gustan las mujeres,*
*a ella también!...!!! *


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

*El señor llega donde el medico con un dolor bastante fuerte en un brazo por que se cayo y se partió el antebrazo al punto que se le veía el huesito y llega y le dice al doctor.

"Doctor lo que pasa es que tengo un hueso afuera""

A lo que le responde el doctor:

"Hágalo pasar!!!!"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)




----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

*Al mismo doctor le llega un paciente que sufre de Hirsutismo(exceso de vello), y el paciente acongojado por su situación le dice : Doctor mire que tengo pelos en el pecho, la espalda, los pies, las manos, ya no se que hacer, estoy desesperado!!! por favor doctor digame que Padezco???

Y el medico le responde: "Padeces un Osito!!!!"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)

Va una pecosa a confesarse , y el cura le dice : ¿Pecas hija?

-Si padre hasta ahí tengo pecas


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va una pecosa a confesarse , y el cura le dice : ¿Pecas hija?
> 
> -Si padre hasta ahí tengo pecas



Versión light del chiste!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)

Seeeeeeee , no puedo poner el dicho original


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)

¡¡¡ lemur vigila ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)

Tengo pecas hasta en el cu
ello padre


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 3, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)




----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 4, 2013)

http://bit.ly/TOzMgo


----------



## asherar (Ene 5, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://bit.ly/TOzMgo



... 9x5 = Alzheimer


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> ... 9x5 = Alzheimer


----------



## asherar (Ene 6, 2013)

Cual es el meme para los extraterrestres ?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 6, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Cual es el meme para los extraterrestres ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2013)

Versión alternativa y libre (Casi libertina) del juego del fontanero y la princesa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2013)

...............................ESPECTACULAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!

por fin un video que ademas enseña


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Un señor iba en motocicleta a alta velocidad y observa un aviso que decía: "Precaucion Curva Peligrosa" a lo que decide disminuir la velocidad y justo despues de hacerlo le robaron la moto!!!!!


----------



## JBE (Ene 21, 2013)

Un poquito más de humor:

*Primera Situación:*

Un hombre casado tenía un lío con su secretaria.
Un día, la pasión los desbordó y se fueron a la casa de ella; exhaustos
debido a una tarde de sexo desenfrenado, se durmieron, despertando a las
ocho de la tarde.
Cuando el hombre se estaba poniendo la ropa, le pidió a la mujer que sacara
sus zapatos y los ensuciara con césped y tierra. Aunque intrigada ella lo
hizo; él se puso los zapatos, cogió el coche y se fue a su casa.
-¿Dónde has estado?  -le preguntó su mujer cuando entró.

-Querida, no puedo mentirte: estoy enrollado con mi secretaria y estuvimos
toda la tarde haciendo el amor. Me dormí y no desperté hasta las 8.

Su esposa mira hacia abajo, ve sus zapatos y le dice:

-¡¡Mentiroso bastardo!! ¡¡¡Estuviste jugando al golf!!!". 


Segunda Situación:*

Había una pareja de mediana edad que tenía 2 hermosas hijas adolescentes, y
decide intentar una última vez tener el niño que siempre quisieron.
Después de intentarlo durante meses la esposa finalmente quedó embarazada y
dio a luz a un saludable niño 9 meses más tarde.
El jubiloso padre corrió a conocer a su nuevo hijo, y al mirarlo se
horrorizó, ya que el niño era el bebé más feo que había visto en su vida.
Fue a ver a su esposa y le dijo que no había manera de que él fuera el
padre de ese niño.
"¡Mira las 2 hermosas hijas que hice anteriormente!"
Luego la miró desconfiado y le preguntó:

"¿Me has estado engañando?"

La mujer sonrió dulcemente y le dijo
"¡¡Esta vez no mi amor!!" 


Tercera Situación:*

Un empleado de una funeraria estaba una noche trabajando hasta tarde. Su
trabajo era examinar el cuerpo de los muertos antes de ser enviados a
enterrar o incinerar.
Cuando examinó el cuerpo del señor Juan, que iba a ser incinerado, hizo un
asombroso descubrimiento:
¡¡¡Juan tenía la "parte" más grande que nunca había visto!!!

-Lo siento señor Juan  -dijo el empleado-,  pero no puedo enviarlo a
incinerar con tremenda "parte". Tiene que ser guardada para la posteridad.

Dicho esto separó la "parte" del cuerpo, la puso en su maletín y se fue a
casa.
A la primera persona que se la mostró fue a su esposa:

-Tengo algo que mostrarte que no vas a creer  -le dijo, y abrió el maletín.


-¡¡¡¡Dios mío!!!!  -gritó ella-  ¡¡Juan está muerto!! 


Cuarta Situación:*

Una mujer estaba en la cama con su amante cuando oyó al marido abrir la
puerta principal.
-Rápido  -le dijo-  quédate de pie en el rincón.

Luego le untó rápidamente aceite de bebé por todo el cuerpo y lo espolvoreó
con talco.

- No te muevas hasta que yo te lo diga  -le susurró-  y simula que eres una
estatua.

-¿Qué es esto amor?  -le preguntó su esposo cuando entró al cuarto.

-Ah, es una estatua  -le contestó ella-  Los Rodríguez compraron una para su
dormitorio, y me gustó tanto que compré una para nosotros.

Nada más se dijo acerca de la estatua.

Alrededor de las dos de la mañana, el marido se bajó de la cama, fue a la
cocina y regresó con un sándwich y un vaso de leche.

-Toma  -le dijo a la estatua-  come algo. Yo estuve de pie como un idiota 3
días en la casa de los Rodríguez y nadie me ofreció ni un vaso de agua. 



La excusa:*

Un hombre cincuentón se da el gustazo y compra el Porsche que tanto le
gustaba.

Al tomar la autopista acelera y sonríe con satisfacción... pero al instante
ve las
luces azules de una patrulla que lo va siguiendo.

- No hay forma de que me alcancen con este coche -pensó,  y aceleró a fondo.

Inmediatamente se dio cuenta del lío en el que se estaba metiendo, y paró a
un lado de la autopista.
El policía se acerca, no dice nada, coge el permiso de conducir, lo mira
muy despacio, da una vuelta alrededor del coche y dice finalmente:

- Mire amigo, ha sido un día muy pesado, es viernes y estoy a punto de
terminar mi turno de patrulla. No tengo ganas de ningún papeleo, así que,
si me da una excusa por su exceso de velocidad que no haya oído nunca, le
dejo ir de aquí ahora mismo.

El hombre lo piensa unos segundos y responde:

-La semana pasada mi esposa se fugó de casa con un policía. Tenía miedo de
que fuera usted y estuviera tratando de devolvérmela.

-Que tenga un buen fin de semana amigo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> El hombre lo piensa unos segundos y responde:
> 
> -La semana pasada mi esposa se fugó de casa con un policía. Tenía miedo de
> que fuera usted y estuviera tratando de devolvérmela.
> ...



 muy bueno ​


----------



## JBE (Ene 22, 2013)

Dos amigos hablando:
Pues esta mañana me encontraba tan mal, que decidí suicidarme tomando 1.000 aspirinas.
¿Y qué pasó?
Me tomé la segunda, y me encontré mejor. 



Dos amigos se encuentran en la plaza del pueblo:
¡Oye Marcelino! ¿Qué llevas bajo el brazo?
Es un zorrillo.
El amigo admirado le contesta:
Pero, ¿y el olor?
Ah pues, que se aguante. 



Un señor va caminando por la calle, acababa de comprar una botella de vino. Había estado ahorrando media vida para comprarla. El señor que era bastante agarrado (egoísta) llevaba la botella de vino en el bolsillo de la gabardina, para que nadie se la viera. De repente al cruzar la calle le atropella un coche y al levantarse, ve que tiene todo manchado de rojo y dice:
¡Por favor Dios mío! ¡Que sea sangre, que sea sangre! 


Era un vagabundo que siempre se ponía fuera de una iglesia a pedir limosna con un sombrero, hasta que un día llegó con dos sombreros, y se le acercó un señor y le preguntó: Oiga usted, ¿Por qué trae consigo dos sombreros?
Y éste contestó:
Bueno, señor, la verdad es que me ha ido tan bien, que decidí abrir una sucursal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

Dos amigos se encuentran en la plaza del pueblo:
¡Oye Marcelino! ¿Qué llevas bajo el brazo?
Es un zorrillo.
El amigo admirado le contesta:
Pero, ¿y el olor?
Ah pues, que se aguante.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 22, 2013)

> Un señor va caminando por la calle, acababa de comprar una botella de vino. Había estado ahorrando media vida para comprarla. El señor que era bastante agarrado (egoísta) llevaba la botella de vino en el bolsillo de la gabardina, para que nadie se la viera. De repente al cruzar la calle le atropella un coche y al levantarse, ve que tiene todo manchado de rojo y dice:
> ¡Por favor Dios mío! ¡Que sea sangre, que sea sangre!



Tengo un amigo que es peor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2013)

*Una noche una pareja de mayorcitos estaba ya acostada en su cama.*

*El marido se estaba quedando dormido, pero su mujer se sentía romántica y quería conversar.*

*Le dijo: Cuando me enamorabas, me agarrabas la mano.*

_*De mala gana, el marido se dio media vuelta, le agarró la mano por unos segundos y luego trató de dormirse otra vez.*_

_*A los treinta segundos, ella le dijo: Luego tú me mordías el cuello......*_

_*Molesto, el marido tiró la ropa de cama y se levantó.*_

_*¿A dónde vas?, le preguntó ella.*_

_*¡¡¡A buscar los dientes!!!*_


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2013)

y ya que te levantas trae un vaso con agua y las pastillitas azules .

digo, para no tener que levantarse 2 veces .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2013)

Un alemán está buscando una dirección en  el boulevard del puerto de Veracruz, en México. Ya cerca del hotel  Fiesta Americana, detiene su coche y se dirige a dos jarochitos que  juegan cartas a la sombra de un frondoso árbol.

- Entschuldigung, bitte! Kennen Sie Deutsch sprechen? --pregunta el alemán.

Los dos costeños se miran y siguen sin decir nada.

- Excusez-moi, parlez vous Français? --intenta nuevamente.

Y los jarochitos, ¡callados!

- Do you speak English?

Ni una palabra de los costeños...

- Prego signori, parlate Italiano?

Ninguna respuesta.

- Você fala português?

Y nada... ¡los costeños siguen mudos!

El alemán, frustrado, se sube a su carro y se va.

Unos minutos más tarde, uno de los jarochitos le dice al otro:

- Compadre, yo creo que tal vez deberíamos aprender por lo menos un idioma extranjero.

- ¿Y pa' qué, compa? --replica el otro--. Ese pinche güero hablaba cinco ¡y le sirvieron pa' pura chingada!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 23, 2013)

El señor que tiene una deformacion en su boca y no puede hablar bien porque todo lo que dice se le entiende a modo de berrincHe y decide llamar a su novia Por telefono y le dice:

"hola mi vida adivina con quien hablas"


----------



## djwash (Ene 23, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> El señor que tiene una deformacion en su boca y no puede hablar bien porque todo lo que dice se le entiende a modo de berrincHe y decide llamar a su novia Por telefono y le dice:
> 
> "hola mi vida adivina con quien hablas"



No entendi...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola mi vida "ADIVINA" con quien hablas!!. Al señor se le puede reconocer en cualquier lado que habla chistoso!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 25, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola mi vida "ADIVINA" con quien hablas!!. Al señor se le puede reconocer en cualquier lado que habla chistoso!



Los chistes explicados, esos son los mejores.


----------



## tamasati (Ene 25, 2013)

1.
Juanito, esta semana es la quinta vez que llegas tarde a la escuela. ¿Qué significa esto?
Que hoy es viernes.

2.
La azafata pregunta a un pasajero en el avión:
-¿Desea Ud. comer algo?
-¿Qué se puede elgir?
-Usted puede elegir entre si y no.

3.
En una calle hay tres tiendas de zapatos.
La tienda de la izquierda tiene un letrero:
"Los zapatos más bonitos del mundo"
La tienda de la derecha tiene el letrero:
"Los zapatos más baratos del mundo"
El propietrario de la tienda del centro piensa un poco,
y pone su letrero:
"ENTRADA PRINCIPAL"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2013)

me mandaron un esquema, para evitar la lluvia en la señal de TV 



tambien como arreglar los fusibles de urgencia :


un amigo, que es tecnico en rusia:
dice que hay mucho trabajo por que no abundan buenos tecnicos:


----------



## JBE (Ene 25, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> me mandaron un esquema, para evitar la lluvia en la señal de TV



Jajaja, muy bueno!

Un chistonto:

Moishele estaba llorando desconsoladamente sentadito en un rincón de su escuelita.

El rebe se le acerca para tratar de  consolarlo.

>             -Moishele, porqué lloras de esta  manera?

>             -Se me ha perdido el compás!!!! 

>             -No estés tan triste por eso  chiquito! Un compás no cuesta tan caro, esas cosas suelen suceder, tu papá  te va a compara otro....

>             -¡Nooooooo!!!, mi papá me va a dar  una paliza y va a querer abandonar el hogar, mi madre va a tratar de  suicidarse, mis abuelos no vendrán nunca más a  visitarnos...!!

>             -Pero eso es absurdo! Cuando llegues  a tu casa le dices calmadamente a tu papá que perdiste el compás y ya  verás que él lo comprenderá muy bien y te compra  otro...

>             -¡Noooo!!! usted dice eso porque no  vio lo que pasó en mi casa cuando mi hermana volvió del cole y les  dijo  que no tenía más la regla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2013)

3.
En una calle hay tres tiendas de zapatos.
La tienda de la izquierda tiene un letrero:
"Los zapatos más bonitos del mundo"
La tienda de la derecha tiene el letrero:
"Los zapatos más baratos del mundo"
El propietrario de la tienda del centro piensa un poco,
y pone su letrero:
"ENTRADA PRINCIPAL" 



Ver el archivo adjunto 87052


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 25, 2013)

Una mujer al levantarse ve que hay una nota en la heladera que dice: *"esto no esta funcionando"* la mina abre la heladera y dice:_ _*Que raro si la heladera anda bien!!!*_


----------



## idem258 (Ene 26, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> Una mujer al levantarse ve que hay una nota en la heladera que dice: *"esto no esta funcionando"* la mina abre la heladera y dice:_ _*Que raro si la heladera anda bien!!!*_



Jajajaja...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 26, 2013)

Un señor que le gusta hacerle bromas a su amigo tartamudo le dice: Jorge haga como un un pato! A lo que Jorge le responde: "cua cua cua cua cual pato bobo re re respete!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 3, 2013)

Habilidades de los perros en ingeniería y política

El ingeniero civil ordenó a su perro: 
'¡Escalímetro, muestra tus habilidades! 
... El perro agarró un martillo, unas tablas y se armó el solo una perrera.
Todos admitieron que era increíble. 

El ingeniero de alimentos dijo que su perro podía hacer algo mejor: 
'¡Cash Flow, muestra tus habilidades! 
El perro fue a la cocina, volvió con 24 galletas y las dividió en 8 pilas de 3 galletitas cada una.
Todos admitieron que era genial.

El ingeniero químico dijo que su perro podía hacer algo aún mejor: 
'¡Óxido, muestra tus habilidades! 
Óxido caminó hasta la refrigeradora, tomó un litro de leche, peló un banano, usó la licuadora y se hizo un batido.
Todos aceptaron que era impresionante. 

El ingeniero de sistemas sabía que podía ganarles a todos: 
'¡Megabyte, hazlo! 
Megabyte atravesó el cuarto, encendió la computadora, controló si tenía virus, mejoró el sistema operativo, mandó un e-mail e instaló un juego excelente. 
Todos sabían que esto era muy difícil de superar.
Miraron de reojo al político y le dijeron: 
Y su perro, ¿qué puede hacer...? 

El político llamó a su perro y dijo: 
'¡Diputado, muestra tus habilidades! 
Diputado se paró de un salto, se comió las galletas, se tomó el batido, borró todos los archivos de la computadora, armó pelea con los otros cuatro perros, se robó la perrera con un título de propiedad falso y alegó inmunidad parlamentaria.....¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

la parte graciosa un ingeniero armando una pileta


----------



## asherar (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2013)

a me sale fácil y eso que no soy inteligente ¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 22, 2013)

Estos son los contendientes que compiten contra el Padre Merrin para el papado...

​


----------



## JBE (Feb 22, 2013)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2013)

Dos monjas salieron del convento para vender bizcochos.
Una de ellas  era conocida como Hermana Matemática (HM) y la otra como Hermana Lógica  (HL).

 Ya estaba oscureciendo y ellas aún estaban muy distantes del convento:

 HL- Notaste que un hombre nos está siguiendo ya hace rato?
 HM- Sí, yo creo saber lo que él está queriendo.
 HL- Lógico. El está queriéndonos violentar sexualmente.
 HM- Oh no! Y si mantenemos este paso él no va a demorar ni 15 minutos en alcanzarnos.
 HL- La única cosa lógica que podemos hacer es andar más aprisa.
 HM- Pero eso no va a funcionar.
 HL- Claro que no está funcionando. El hombre está haciendo la única  cosa lógica que puede hacer.
El también está andando más aprisa.
 HM- ¿Y entonces qué podemos hacer? Con este paso él nos va a alcanzar en un minuto!
 HL- La única cosa lógica que podemos hacer es dividirnos. Tu te vas por  aquel lado y yo por ese.
Lógicamente él no podrá seguirnos a las dos al  mismo tiempo.

 Después de eso el hombre decidió seguir a la  Hermana Lógica (HL).
La Hermana Matemática (HM) llegó al convento super  preocupada con lo que podría haber pasado con la Hermana Lógica (HL).
Hasta que finalmente llega la Hermana Lógica.

 HM- Querida Hermana Lógica. Gracias a Dios ya estás aquí. Cuéntame lo que sucedió!
 HL- Sucedió la única cosa lógica que podría suceder.
El hombre no pudo  seguirnos a las dos al mismo tiempo y entonces empezó a seguirme.
 HM- Yo sé eso, ¿pero que sucedió entonces?
 HL- Sucedió la única cosa lógica que podría suceder. Yo comencé a correr lo más rápido que podía.
 HM- ¿Y ahí?
 HL- La única cosa lógica sucedió. Él me alcanzó.
 HM- Oh Dios mío! ¿Y qué fue lo que hiciste?
 HL- Hice la única cosa lógica que podría hacer. Me levanté el hábito.
 HM- Oh querida hermanita! ¿Y qué fue lo que el hombre hizo?
 HL- La única cosa lógica que él podría hacer. Se bajó los pantalones.
 HM- Oh no! ¿Y qué sucedió entonces?
 HL- Caramba, ¿no es lógico hermana?
Una monja con el hábito levantado  corre mucho más rápido que un hombre con los pantalones bajados...

​


----------



## Marce (Feb 23, 2013)

Minuto 2:20 !!


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Marino (Feb 25, 2013)

Un borrachin, un dia entra a un parque de diversiones.
Se acerca al sector de tira al blanco, y pide participar
el joven que atendia, le da el mejor rifle, total con el dope que tiene, penso....
sorpresa....... el beodo acierta en el centro!!!
y debe darle su merecido premio: una hermosa tortuguita, viva
el borrachin se va mirando sonrriente, su hermoso premio.
Vuelve al rato, pide tirar nuevamente, pero ahora recibe el peor de los rifles...
Centro nuevamente!!!.y otra tortuguita de premio
la escena se repite una y otra vez con identico resultado,
llegado el momento, que no habia mas tortugas para el diestro tirador
el empleado decide darle un adorno ceramico de mesa.
El borracho sorprendido por el cambio exclama
COMO!!! ....SE TERMINARON LOS SANGUCHITOS!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 8, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2844/10890288906e1c3c879470b.gif




eso definitivamente es de una pelicula, de cual?


----------



## JBE (Mar 8, 2013)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> eso definitivamente es de una pelicula, de cual?



No tengo la menor idea. Lo ví por San Google un día.


----------



## JBE (Mar 15, 2013)

Suena el teléfono a las 3 de la madrugada; 
 —¿Patrón? Habla el capataz de su hacienda 
 —Hola ¿pasó algo?
 —No, nada grave Patrón, sólo quería avisarle que ¡su lorito se murió!
 —¿Mi lorito? 
 —Si patrón, ¡ese mismo! 
 —Pero...¿De qué murió? 
 —Comió carne podrida
 —¿Y quién le dió carne podrida? 
 —Nadie Patrón, él se la comió de uno de los caballos que estaban muertos.
 —¿Caballos? ¿Qué caballos? 
 —Dos de sus caballos pura sangre se murieron de cansancio, por tener que cargar agua.
 — ¿Por qué cargaban agua? 
 —¡Para apagar el fuego! 
 —¿Fuego, qué fuego? ¿Dónde?
 —En su casa patrón, una vela se cayó debajo de una cortina y prendió fuego a la casa.
 —¿Vela? Pero ¿Quién encendió una vela en mi casa? si tiene electricidad. 
 —Fue una de las velas usadas en el velorio 
 —¿Velorio? ¿Cuál velorio? 
 —El velorio de su mamá, patroncito. Ella llegó en la madrugada sin avisar y yo le metí un balazo pensando que era un ladrón. 
 — ¡¡Nooooooooooooooooooo!!! ¡¡No puede ser!!! 
 — ¡Ya, ya patrón no exagere! ¿Tanto escándalo por un lorito?


----------



## djwash (Mar 16, 2013)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

Papá me gustan las chicas 

Muy bien hijo , cuénteme un poquito 

Si , porque las grandes me duelen 

  

ADVERTENCIA : No se aceptarán comentarios de ningún tipo  ¿ok?


----------



## JBE (Mar 19, 2013)

Simplemente 

5 mentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

Que las rubias son tontas es aplicable a los "capitanes" . . .  Schettino sería rubio  ?


----------



## Daniele (Mar 19, 2013)

Un borrachín va caminando por la calle cuando se cruza con una mujer vieja muy fea y le dice: - Vieja fea.
La mujer le responde: - Borracho azqueroso...
El borracho: - Si, pero a mi se me pasa...


Días más tarde el mismo borracho va caminando por la calle y se encuentra con la misma vieja fea. La mujer le dice: - Negro, sucio, asqueroso...
El borracho le contesta: - Si es una adivinanza, es el cul*...

Días más tarde el mismo borracho va caminando por la calle y se encuentra con un cura. El cura al verlo le agarra fuerte la nariz y se la retuerce diciendolé: - Los borrachos no van al cielo...
Después el borracho le agarra la nariz al cura y se la retuerce diciendolé: - Y los curas con olor a vagina en la mano tampoco...


----------



## Marino (Mar 25, 2013)

Queridos Amigos:
Deseo compartir con ustedes experiencias relativas al beber y conducir con unos tragos de más.

Hace unas semanas, fuimos a comer con algunos amigos, para celebrar el cumpleaños de uno de ellos. Al darme cuenta de que se me había pasado la mano con la bebida, hice algo que nunca antes había hecho: opté por volver a casa en colectivo.

Llegar sano y salvo a casa fue una agradable sorpresa, considerando que nunca en mi vida había manejado un colectivo, y ahora lo tengo estacionado frente a mi casa y no sé de dónde lo saqué. Abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Marino (Mar 28, 2013)

Una profesora interviene en una discusión entre dos alumnos: 

"Pepito, ¿cuál es el problema?" 

"Es que soy demasiado inteligente para estar en el primer grado. Mi hermana está en tercero y yo soy más inteligente que ella. ¡Yo quiero ir a tercero también!" 

La profesora ve que no puede resolver el problema y lo manda para la dirección. Mientras, Pepito, espera en la antesala, la profesora le explica la situación al director. 

Este promete hacerle un test al muchacho, del que seguro no conseguirá responder a todas las preguntas, y así accederá a continuar en primero. 

Ya de acuerdo ambos, hacen pasar al alumno y le hacen la propuesta del test que él acepta. Inicia entonces las preguntas el Director: 

"A ver Pepito, ¿Cuánto es 3 por 3?" 

"9" 

"¿Y cuánto es 6 veces 6?" 

"36" 

El director continúa casi una hora, con la batería de preguntas que sólo un excelente alumno de tercero debe conocer y Pepito no comete ningún error. 

Ante la evidente inteligencia del menor, el Director dice a la profesora: 

"Creo que tendremos que pasarlo a tercero." 

La profesora no muy segura, sugiere: 

"¿Puedo hacerle yo unas preguntas también?" 

El director y Pepito asienten. 

Comienza entonces la profesora: 

"¿Qué tiene la vaca 4 y yo sólo dos?" 

"Las piernas," responde Pepito sin dudar... 

"¿Qué tienes en tus pantalones, que no hay en los míos?" 

El director se ajusta las gafas , y se prepara para interrumpir... 

"Los bolsillos," responde el niño. 

"¿Qué entra al centro de las mujeres y sólo detrás en el hombre?" 

Estupefacto, el director contiene la respiración... 

"La letra "E", responde el alumno. 

"¿Y dónde tienen las mujeres el pelo más encaracolado?" 

El director hace una mueca de asombro. 

"En África," responde Pepito sin dudar. 

"¿Qué es blando, y en las manos de una mujer se torna duro?" 

Al director se le cruzan los ojos. 

"El esmalte de uñas," contesta Pepito. 

"¿Qué tienen las mujeres en medio de las piernas?" 

El Director no lo puede creer... 

"Las rodillas," responde Pepito al instante. 

"¿Y qué tiene una mujer casada más ancha que una soltera?" 

"La cama." 

"¿Qué palabra comienza con la letra C, termina con la letra O, es 
arrugado y todos lo tenemos atrás?" 

El director empieza a sudar frío... 

"El codo, profesora." 

"¿Y qué empieza con C tiene un hueco y yo se lo di a varias personas para que lo disfrutaran?" 

El director se tapa la cara... 

"Un CD." 

El director, ya mareado de la presión les interrumpe y le dice a la profesora... 

"Mire, póngame al H de P  en sexto... 
¡¡¡Y yo me voy a primero, que acabo de fallar todas las respuestas!! "


----------



## darkwaffen (Mar 30, 2013)

Una monja y un padre pregonaban la palabra del señor una vez recorrido todas los pueblos
 Aparece un borracho y les dice padre hay un pueblo que urge que dios tienda su manto
QUE decirme por donde vamos.
El borracho dice sigan derecho sin parar.
Entones después de 3 dias sin agua ni comida se mueren los camellos entonces le dice la monja Padre vamos a morir. Si hija vamos a morir. Entones el le dice hija sabes yo nunca he visto los senos de una mujer no se si pudiera darme esa ultima voluntad la monja se descubre el pecho le dice gracias hija
La monja dice padre a mi me gustaría ver a un hombre desnudo. El padre como si fuera estriper no traía ni calzones. bueno total se sentaron  desnudos en la arena esperando la muerte. y le dice el padre
Hija sabias que si pongo mis cosita en el lugar indicado puedo Dar vida
Le dice la monja de veras padre.si hija .entonces 
metasela a los camellos y vámonos de aquí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2013)

jajaj, luego te vacunan igual, te llega una carta certificada ,informándote del error jajaja,
como el chiste del este .
le llega una carta de hacienda a un tipo,
este consulta al contador y le dice que valla vestido de arapos ,el avogado le dice no¡¡, no te dejes intimidar ,vístete con lo mejor y lleva tu reloj de oro,tu carro nuevo ,,,,
entonces le pregunta al cura y este le cuenta una anecdota,
una novia casa y no sabe como vertir en su noche de luna de miel,una amiga le dice que se vista  decentemente y lo mas conservadora posible,la otra amiga le sugiere que se vista con prendas muy sexi ,,,,,
el tipo le dice,,y que tiene que ver esto con migo?
el cura dice ,, que te pongas lo que te pongas,te van a ''vacunar'' igual


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 9, 2013)

.- Capitán vienen 14 barcos enemigos.
.- Grita el capitán “Pásenme la camisa roja”.
.- Capitán ¿por qué se pone la camisa roja?
.- Lo  que pasa es que la sangre se camufla con la camisa roja, y así despisto  al enemigo.

Tiempo después grita el marino, ¡capitán vienen 20 barcos enemigos!, ¿le  pasamos la camisa roja?
Contesta el capitán, “no, mejor pásenme el  pantalón café”.

​


----------



## tiago (Abr 9, 2013)

En un vertedero de *Hollywood*, se vé a dos cabras que están comiendo de las basuras.
Una de ellas, mastica un rollo de celuloide, la otra, la mira y le pregunta ... _Que, ¿Está bueno?_
La primera contesta ... _Me gustó mas el libro !!!

_






Saludos.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2013)

Muyyyyyyyyy buenoooooooo  !


----------



## nuk (Abr 9, 2013)

bueno dejo estas imágenes en esta tarde aburrida 
y por favor lean bien 
creo que devio usar la "&" en vez de la "con" 



y aquí algo muy común en perú mucho mas en estas
tardes calurosas


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)




----------



## Marino (Abr 29, 2013)

El curita picaron.

    Una inocente muchacha de pueblo, pero con un impresionante cuerpo,
    se acerca a la parroquia de Pepe, un joven y picaflor curita,
    para confesarle la situacion que habia tenido con su primer novio.

    Padre, mi novio el otro dia me llevo engañada a su casa
    y una vez adentro, me toco los pechos!!!
    ¿como, asi? decia el curita mientras repetia el toqueteo
    Si, confirmaba la joven
    que h d p, decia el padre

    pero eso no es nada, despues me saco la remera!!!
    ¿como asi? decia el curita mientras le sacaba tambien la remera
    Si, confirmaba la joven otra vez
    que h d p, decia el padre

    pero eso no es nada, despues me saco el pantalon y mi bombachita!!!
    ¿como asi? decia el curita mientras repetia esa accion
    Si, confirmaba la joven una vez mas
    que h d p, decia el padre

    pero eso no es nada, despues me hizo mujer!!!
    ¿como asi? decia el curita mientras ponia su coso en la cosa de ella
    Si, decia la joven otra vez
    que h d p, decia el padre, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja

    pero eso ne es nada..... me contagio de Sifilis, Padre !!!!
    QUE HIJO DE REMILLLLLLLL P**********AAAAAAAASSSS!!!!!!.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2013)

ya por la mitad de ese chiste me dieron ganas de hacerme cura.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 29, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ya por la mitad de ese chiste me dieron ganas de hacerme cura.




es muy bueno es muy bueno...♫♫​


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

cuanto es 2 + 2
depende profesor por que si los numero estan orizontales osn 22
y si estan verticales son 4

aaaah! te cres muy vivi no ?
a ver dime
cuantos mandamientos de la ley de dios son

los mandamientos son
depende profesor

como que depende

por que si son para los hombre son 10
pero si son para las mujeres son 9
por que las mujeres no pueden desear la mujer del projimo
amenos que sean lesvianas

eres un hijo  uta pepito!!

depende profesor

por que si soy hijo de mi mama   no,
pero si soy hijo de la suya si


hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## chclau (May 3, 2013)

Un policia lo para a un tipo que se paso en rojo, pero antes de hacerle la multa le dice que si acierta a una adivinanza lo perdona.

Pregunta: Tiene dos ruedas?
Una bicicleta! 
Esta casi bien, pero yo pense en una bici de carreras. Te doy otra oportunidad.

Otro vehiculo de dos ruedas.
Una moto Kawazaki 1000!
Esta casi bien, yo pense en una Kawa 1000 color negro

Ultima oportunidad, ahora uno de cuatro ruedas.
Fiat 600 celeste!
Esta casi bien, pero otra vez te faltaron detalles, yo pense en un Fitito 600 celeste muy cuidado manejado por una rubia...

Ma si, haceme la boleta pero... yo tambien tengo una adivinanza.
Cuales son las mujeres esas ligeras de ropas que se suben a los camiones en la ruta?
Prostitutas ruteras!, dice el policia
Esta casi bien, pero te faltaron detalles, yo pense en tu madre, en tu esposa y en tu hermana!


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2013)

se estan mandando chistes groseros, zarpados, y guarangos , y ademas buenos .....




me gustan  .........


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2013)

me están poniendo en un aprieto,están buenos los chistes,pero traten de no ser tan ''guarangos'' o zarpados ,
muchas gracias


----------



## JBE (May 3, 2013)

Un día en la selva se encontraba un lorito arriba de un árbol y cantando repetía:
 ¡Yo soy el rey de la selva!
 Y después de varios minutos lo escuchó el león, éste, muy enojado se lanzó sobre el lorito y con sus garras lo golpeó, tirándolo y dejándolo muy mal herido en pleno suelo. Por ahí pasaron unos ecologistas que lo levantaron y para curarlo lo metieron en una jaula. El lorito despertó y al verse tras las rejas exclamó:
 ¡Que paliza le habré dado al león que me pusieron tras las rejas!

Saludos!


----------



## chclau (May 6, 2013)

Tres irlandeses estan discutiendo, cada uno de ellos quiere demostrar que su pueblo tiene el mejor pub.

William dice: En mi pueblo tenemos un pub que hace happy hour dos veces por semana, desde las 19 a las 21 por cada cerveza que pides te dan otra gratis

John no se queda atras: En mi pueblo, el pub tiene happy hour tres veces a la semana, desde las 19 hasta las 23, por cada cerveza que pagas te dan dos gratis.

A lo que Shane responde: En mi pueblo hay un pub nuevo que ha comenzado con una oferta increible, tomas GRATIS toda la cerveza que quieras...

... y no solo eso, puedes pasar a unas habitaciones que hay en el fondo y alli... me entienden? Bueno, ESO tambien gratis.

John, rojo del pelo hasta los pies (bueno, lo del pelo era de fabrica pero el resto era producto de la indignacion), tomo a Shane por las solapas y le escupio: estas seguro de lo que estas diciendo? Acaso ya estuviste en ese nuevo pub?

Shane: Yo, ... yo no...










... pero mi hermana ya fue varias veces...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 6, 2013)

hablando de irlandeses, dice que había uno bastante borrachin en una isla, despues de que su barco se hundiera. El irlandés espero en la costa hasta que la sed por una botella de *TULLAMORE DEW* lo llevara a no querer seguir esperando, asi que abondono la esperansa de esperar un barco y decidio dar una vuelta por la isla. de repente!!! ve una lampara dentro de SI penso "Un genio" que me puede sacar de esto... comienza a frotar la lampara y de adentro para su sorpresa de el sale un "genio", y le dice tienes 2 deseos... BIEN!!! primero quiero una botella de *TULLAMORE DEW*, pero que nunca se termine "PLOP" aparece una botella el irlandes comienza  a beber y para su sorpresa "no se terminaba"... al cabo de unos minutos el genio le dice:_ Bueno cual es tu otro deseo.

a pues otra de esta "¡¡¡maravillosa botella!!!"...

*posdatra:* tengo mas sapardos, pero no me van a dejar


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 8, 2013)

Le dice un amigo a otro:
-¿Que te pasa que te veo triste?
-Pues que mi  mujer está gorda, arrugada, fea y ya no es atractiva.
-Pues no te  preocupes amigo, convencela para que camine 10 kilómetros por la mañana y  otros 10 por la tarde.
 Es fantástico! En una semana estará a 140 Kms.
;**********************************************************
Va un borracho y le dice a la mujer:
-En esta casa hay fantasmas! Entro al baño y se enciende la luz, y cuando salgo se apaga! Son fantasmas  seguro!
-Pero Manolo si fuiste a mear al refrigerador!!
;**********************************************************
Este era un papá piojo y su hijito piojo, y estaban paseando por la  cabeza de un calvo.
El padre le dice a su hijo: - Ay hijo mío, cuando yo  tenía tu edad ésto era un hermoso bosque.
;**********************************************************
- Mamá, ¿qué haces en frente de la computadora con los ojos cerrados?
–  Nada, hijo, es que Windows me dijo que cerrara las pestañas.

​


----------



## Ratmayor (May 8, 2013)

Un mono revelde y un Oso _"cochinon"_, se encuentran una lámpara mágica y el genio decide consederle 3 deseos a cada uno. El uso pide en su primer deseo "Quiero que el bosque esté lleno de osas que me deseen". y el bosque se llena de osas locas por el oso, el mono rie y pide un casco y el oso lo vió raro... En el segundo deseo, el oso pide que todo el país esté lleno de osas locas por el y comienzan a llegar estampidas de osas dispuestas, el mono volvio a reir con más fuerza y pide una motocicleta, en esto el Oso le dice "Mono! pide algo bueno!" y le pide al genio que el mundo se llene de osas dispuestas, en eso el mono se parte de la risa, se pone el casco, se sube a su moto y arrancando le pide al genio "Que al oso no se le pare "


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 10, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Un mono revelde y un Oso _"cochinon"_, se encuentran una lámpara mágica y el genio decide consederle 3 deseos a cada uno. El uso pide en su primer deseo "Quiero que el bosque esté lleno de osas que me deseen". y el bosque se llena de osas locas por el oso, el mono rie y pide un casco y el oso lo vió raro... En el segundo deseo, el oso pide que todo el país esté lleno de osas locas por el y comienzan a llegar estampidas de osas dispuestas, el mono volvio a reir con más fuerza y pide una motocicleta, en esto el Oso le dice "Mono! pide algo bueno!" y le pide al genio que el mundo se llene de osas dispuestas, en eso el mono se parte de la risa, se pone el casco, se sube a su moto y arrancando le pide al genio "Que al oso no se le pare "



 es muy bueno, es muy bueno...♫♪


----------



## fausto garcia (May 12, 2013)

*Saludos compañeros 

Este me llego al correo:

 En un bar de jubilados estan tres hombres de 60 años platicando sobre 
 los logros de sus hijos:  *

*- Mi hijo es un vendedor de bienes raices y le va tan bien que hasta le regalo una casa a un amigo - dice el primero-

- Pues el mio es dueño de una concesionaria de autos de lujo y tambien le va muy bien  incluso tambien le regalo un auto a un amigo - dice el segundo-

El tercero un tanto apenado dice:

- Lamentablemente, mi hijo es gay, y no trabaja ... pero tiene dos novios, uno le regalo una casa, y el otro un coche muuy lujoso. 
*


----------



## Ratmayor (May 19, 2013)

En una tienda...:
-Señor, ¿Tiene bolas de algodon?
-Mire, si tuviese bolas de algodon, mis hijos serían peluches...


----------



## fausto garcia (May 31, 2013)

Saludos compañeros este me acaba de llegar al correo

*Cualquier papa que tenga hijos adolecentes sabe de lo que hablo, típica escena si es que les negaste algún        permiso o el Iphone mas nuevo…  
-Hijo!
-Si papa
-Tráeme un refresco por favor
-Coca cola o Pepsi?
-Coca cola…
-Light o normal?
-Normal
-De lata o botella?
-De botella…
-Uno o dos litros?
-PTM!  Tremé agua entonces!!
-Natural o mineral?
-Mineral!
-Fria o caliente?
-PERO BUENO!!  ¿¿ TU ERES MARICON???
-Activo, pasivo o versátil?
-TE VAS PARA TU CUARTO!!
-Ahorita o mas tarde?
-YAAA!!
-Me acompañas o me voy solo?
-TE VOY A MATAR MALDITO MUCHACHO!!!
-Con cuchillo o con pistola
-PUTAMADRE!!!
-La tuya o la mia?
-AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGG!!!!*

Saludos


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2013)

Ja como me rei con esto jajajaja




Con todo respeto, hay cosas de otros logares que uno no conoce, no esta mal preguntar para evitar estas cosas...

Por otro lado, mira si vienen por aca con la idea de "chuparse un gaucho"...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 6, 2013)

1) Es importante tener a una mujer que le guste estar contigo.
 2) Es importante tener a una mujer que te haga reír.
 3) Es importante tener a una mujer en la que confíes y no te mienta.
 4) Es importante tener a una mujer que sea buena en la cama.
 5) Es MUY, MUY importante que esas cuatro mujeres "NO SE CONOZCAN"


----------



## Marino (Jun 27, 2013)

Paco, viene manejando por una desolada ruta,
    cuando sus intestinos le hicieron saber
    que nesecitaba un inodoro con urgencia.
    Unos kilometros adelante, encuentra una estacion de servicio
    que por ser de madrugada, estaba atendida por un solo playero.
    Raudamente Paco, se interna en el precario baño
    y observa que no habia papel,
    con las pocas fuerzas que le quedaban
    encara al solitario playero con la logica pregunta

    ¿Tenes papel higienico?????
    NO! fue la respuesta

    ¿servilletas de papel?
    NO!

    algun diario viejo?????
    NO!

    ¿Cambio de $ 100?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 28, 2013)

Querido Ex-Esposo

Te estoy escribiendo esta carta para manifestarte que he decidido dejarte, para bien de los dos.
He sido una buena mujer para ti estos siete años, y sin embargo no puedo mostrar nada bueno que me haya tocado a mí.
Estas dos últimas semanas han sido un infierno: Tu jefe llamó para decirme que habías renunciado al trabajo hoy, y eso fue lo máximo que pude soportar.
La semana pasada, viniste a casa y no me mencionaste nada acerca de mi corte de cabello y el arreglo de mis uñas; cociné tu comida favorita y hasta usé un nuevo negligé.
Llegaste a casa, comiste en dos minutos, y te fuiste directo a dormir después de ver el juego de pelota.
No me dices más que me amas, no me tocas ni nada.
¿O me estás engañando con otra o no me amas más?
Cualquiera que sea el caso, me quiero ir, te abandono.

P.D. No trates de buscarme.
Tu hermano y yo nos mudamos a Barquisimeto juntos.
Que tengas una buena vida.
Tu ex-esposa.

--------------------------------- Respuesta del marido ---------------------------------

Querida Ex-esposa:

Nada me hubiera causado mayor alegría que recibir tu carta.
Es verdad que tú y yo hemos estado casados 7 años, aunque eso no significa que hayas sido una buena mujer.
Todo lo contrario. Yo miro mucho los juegos para tratar de ahogar el aburrimiento que me causan tus constantes quejas y malas actitudes.
Qué malo que no funcionó nuestro matrimonio, porque yo si te amaba.
Yo si noté que te habías cortado tu cabello, y la primera cosa que me vino a la mente fue: ¡¡¡Luce como un hombre!!!
Pero mi madre me enseñó que si no puedo decir algo bueno de alguien, es mejor no decir nada.
Cocinaste mi comida favorita, debes haberme confundido con mi hermano,
porque yo dejé de comer cerdo hace casi 7 años.
Me fui a dormir cuando te pusiste ese negligé, porque la etiqueta con el precio todavía estaba pegada a la prenda.
Recé pidiendo que fuera coincidencia que mi hermano me pidiera prestados $200.000 esa misma mañana y la etiqueta de tu negligé marcaba $199.000.
Después de todo esto, como todavía te amaba, sentí que todavía podíamos resolver lo nuestro.
Así, que cuando descubrí que me había ganado el loto de 6750 millones de pesos,
renuncié a mi trabajo para tener todo el tiempo para ti, y además compré dos boletos para Europa.
Pero cuando llegué a casa, tú te habías marchado. Todo ocurre por una buena razón, creo.
Espero que tengas la vida que siempre deseaste.
Mi abogado dice que por la carta que me dejaste, no recibirás ni un centavo de mí. Así que cuídate mucho.

Firmado, Rico y Libre!!!!
Tu Ex
P.D. aahh y no te había dicho pero mi hermano en realidad no es Juan sino Juana y la operación le quedo perfecta.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2013)

El Colmo del Desprecio:

Estaba un pintor dibujando un cuadro a la orilla del mar.

Detrás había un señor que no paraba de mirar al cuadro, relamiéndose todo.

"¿Es que nunca ha visto usted un cuadro de una puesta de Sol?, le dijo el pintor.

"Ah...¿Pero era una puesta de Sol?...¡Yo pensé que rea un huevo frito.

-----------------

Al rato le pregunta el Señor:

¿Y cuanto vale ese cuadro?.

Veinte mil pesetas le contestó el pintor.

¿Veinte mil pesetas?...¡Cinco duros le doy por él!

¿Cinco duros?...: Más me costó la tela.

Sí...pero cuando usted la compró...por lo menos estaba limpia.


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Querido Ex-Esposo
> 
> Te estoy escribiendo esta carta para manifestarte que he decidido dejarte, para bien de los dos.
> He sido una buena mujer para ti estos siete años, y sin embargo no puedo mostrar nada bueno que me haya tocado a mí.
> ...



Si, a mí también me parece un chiste que tiene bastante de no chiste. 
Suscribo a unas cuantas argumentaciones del ex-esposo. Pero, para ser justo, también me permito hacer dos comentarios: 
1.- Hubiera estado igual de genial sin el detalle del hermano transexual. 
2.- Como historia testimonial está demasiado "escrito por un hombre".  
Habría que ver un relato similar escrito desde el punto de vista de una mujer (donde el loto se lo saca ella). 
Por ejemplo, no es muy realista eso de que "Yo miro mucho los juegos para tratar de ahogar el aburrimiento que me causan tus constantes quejas y malas actitudes". 
¿ Cuántas veces nos sentamos a ver tele sólo "para estar tranquilos", sin quejas de nadie ? 
Como dije antes: está bueno pero demasiado machista. Y recargado con la operación. 
Igual, es un chiste. No ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

lo peor es que cuando querés ver la tele tranqui,una buena peli por ejemplo,se le da por preguntar y charlar


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> 2.- Como historia testimonial está demasiado "escrito por un hombre".
> Habría que ver un relato similar escrito desde el punto de vista de una mujer (donde el loto se lo saca ella).
> ?


 
siempre hay machistas ( en extincion) y feministas ( en expansion ) .

y les contare algunos puntos un poco groseros (nada sutiles) pero que no se suelen ver.
1 -- fijense que en un pais machista el hombre abusa de la mujer (sean paises arabes, o españa años atras) , pero lo curioso es que cuando el pais es feminista Y las leyes le permiten a la mujer abusar, pues que se dan casos a diestra y siniestra (caso de españa hoy con las falsas denuncias) .
lo cual me lleva a concluir de que es un problema HUMANO y no de genero :
quien tiene la sarten por el mango suele aprovecharse / abusar.

y a todo esto hay una parte humana , natural y una buena parte D DE EDUCACION.

2 --- referente a lo que marque de alejandro :
el otro dia leia acerca de no recuerdo que tema, asunto de machista / feminista, no recuerdo, seria de algunos hombres que no trataron a mujeres adecuadamente.
y "saltan " las mujeres a hablar de violencia de genero, de machismo , de falta de respeto y de derechos.

y un comentario me parecio mas que acertado:
es muy interesante ver en la Television (medio de comunicacion y (des) educacion si lo hay como si bien hay hombres con actitudes machistas, pero *y las mujeres que ??? el90% o mas de las mujeres en la TV se comportan como un MAL ejemplo,* puesto que lo que presentan ante todos es ........a ellas mismas como objetos sexuales , carentes de educacion y de ejemplos sanos.
Donde una señora es famosa NO por que estudio medicina para ayudar a los necesitados, sino por que se caso con pepe el famoso y lo engaño y se quedo con parte de su fortuna, o juanita la loca que se quedo sabiamente embarazada de jose el futbolista famoso asi que de ahora en mas juanita la embarazada es famosa y recibira una pension por su "buena caceria" ..........o tendre que llamarlo "su jugada de ajedrez " 

*y nunca escucho o leo a mujeres comunes quejandose de ello , señalando a sus congeneres que dan un mal ejemplo.*
*que echan por tierra el esfuerzo que puedan hacer otras. *

se llama *HIPOCRESIA.*

tambien es comun ver en noticias en las que un joven maestro de 25 años tiene relaciones con una alumna de 16 y obvio lo quieren a el joven colgar en la plaza publica, o por lo menos poner en registro de violadores y castracion quimica (como amables) .
pero como lei hoy de una maestra que mantuvo relaciones con el alumno y encima, como para ser irremediable el asunto quedo embarazada de el pibe.
ahi los comentarios de las mujeres son :

cri.........
cri..cri.......
cri......

(sonido de grillos en la noche )


es por ello que , bueno hay chistes que apelan a esto:
mostrar al verdad, en forma un poco exagerada , o no tanto , por que la vida a veces es mas exagerada, pero muchas veces el que hace chistes hace eso:
muestra "al plato" , desnudas y ante todos LO RIDICULAS de muchas realidades que vivimos y hacemos.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2013)

En lo que a los hombres se refiere: Las mujeres acaban acostumbrándose a la larga.

A la corta no se acostumbran nunca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo peor es que cuando querés ver la tele tranqui,una buena peli por ejemplo,se le da por preguntar y charlar


 
Las mujeres tienen un modo de charla entre ellas *que es muy distinto al masculino* , por ejemplo un hombre le contaría al amigo :

*"Que la mujer está muy rompe y que hincha con la toalla , la tacita del café y hasta con la PC".*

Una mujer contaría :

*"Que le dejó la toalla húmeda arriba de la cama y que tomó humedad y entonces debió sacar a ventilar el cubrecamas al patio y que se lo cagó una paloma y que entonces tuvo que lavarlo y encima cuando ya estaba seco ella había ido de compras llovió y se mojó el cubrecamas así que mejor lo llevó al lavadero para que se lo secaran con el secarropas y que él estaba viendo el partido de futbol y que no fué capáz de descolgarlo además de dejarle la taza de cafe sucia y también la cafetera y el filtro sucios como si ella fuera su sirvienta sumado a que come galletitas mientras está en el facebook y llena el teclado de migas y pelusas y cuando se lo dijo lo dio vuelta y lo golpeó para sacarle la mugre y le tiró toda esa mugre sobre la alfombra y encima le hablaba y él decía si si si pero estaba mas conectado con el partido que con ella.* 

Hago notar que las mujeres pretenden mantener *ese tipo* de conversacion detallada y anecdótica con nosotros y  nosotros somos de otra especie


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2013)

Un granjero decide que ya es hora de renovar la sangre de su gallinero,
de manera que, aunque el viejo gallo todavía trabajaba, estaba un poco  entrado en años y piensa que obtener un nuevo gallo a nadie le afecta,  de manera que decide comprar uno nuevo en la tienda de animales del  pueblo.
Cuando el gallo viejo ve que el joven está paseándose por el gallinero, comienza a preocuparse.
- Creo que están buscando sustituirme, -piensa el gallo viejo- debo hacer algo al respecto.
Se acerca al gallo joven y le dice:
-  ¿De manera que tú eres nuevo por aquí,  y crees que eres el más fuerte de  la zona? ¿ah?.
Bueno, yo todavía no estoy listo para el cuchillo y para  demostrarte que todavía soy mas gallo que tú,
te reto a una carrera  alrededor del gallinero.
Daremos diez vueltas, y el que gane tendrá a  todas las gallinas, solo para él.
El gallo nuevo, definitivamente cree que es más fuerte que el viejo y le responde:
- Ok, y para que veas que soy mucho más fuerte que tú, te doy media vuelta de ventaja y aún así, te ganaré fácilmente.
Los  dos gallos se preparan para la gran carrera y las gallinas se colocan  alrededor del gallinero para alentar a los gallos.
La carrera se inicia y  luego de la primera vuelta el gallo viejo mantiene su ventaja, pero a  medida que pasan las vueltas, va perdiendo distancia.
Al finalizar la  quinta vuelta el gallo viejo apenas está enfrente del joven.
En eso  el granjero, que oye el alboroto, sale de la casa con su escopeta,  creyendo que es un zorro que se ha metido al gallinero.
Al acercarse al  gallinero ve a los dos gallos corriendo alrededor del gallinero y como  el gallo joven va persiguiendo al viejo.
Entonces carga su escopeta,  apunta y de un disparo, zas!, vuela al gallo joven.
Cuando va caminando lentamente camino a su casa dice para sí mismo.
- Que cosa, es el tercer gallo gay que compro este mes...

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2013)

*Un tio va a tomarse unas fotos de estudio y le dice al encargado del establecimiento:
-Yo tengo dos hijos, una esposa que me engaña, mis padres están muertos, estudié medicina y me gusta el beisbol.
El fotógrafo le responde: 
-¡Qué bueno!, pero usted…¿Por qué me cuenta eso?
El gallego responde: 
-Porque allá afuera dice ‘Revele su rollo’ y reclame un estuche para la cámara. *


----------



## dearlana (Jul 7, 2013)

(Este chiste está relacionado con Electrónica: Habla de transistores):

Un chico se iba a trabajar a Holanda. Al salir: Le preguntó a la madre que qué quería que le trajese cuando viniera de vuelta.

"Cómprame un transistor", le dijo la madre.

El chico estuvo trabajando en Holanda y a la vuelta, cuando venía con el transitor, en la aduana, vio que estaban confiscando cosas a la gente.

Había un cura en la cola detrás de él. El chico le dijo: Padre: Por favor: Páseme el transitor debajo de la sotana que a usted no lo registran. Hágame el favor, que es para mi madre.

El cura le dijo:

 Bueno hijo mío: Yo lo intento pasar. Pero si me preguntan...les digo lo que llevo.

Y pasó el chico por la aduana y se quedó al lado, esperando a que pasara el cura.

Cuando llegó el cura...por desgracia...el de la aduana le preguntó:

Padre: ¿ Usted lleva algo ?.

Y el cura le dijo; señalando con las manos:

Hijo mío: De aquí para arriba...de la cintura para arriba...llevo un Alma...que se la daré a Dios cuando me la pida...

Y de aquí para abajo...de la cintura para abajo...llevo un aparato...

¡ PA SU MADRE ! le respondió el de la aduana.

No hijo mío...para la madre de este ( Señalando al chico que estaba esperando al lado).


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 8, 2013)

aca ba otro dice que en una noche de bastante niebla las calles casi no se veian por la turbides de la niebla el frio era horrible y en eso una pareja de esposos estaban durmiendo de lo mas comodos de pronto la mujer se levanta y le dice jose jose, que pasa maria pregunta el hombre . escuchas algo dice maria y jose dice dejame dormira tengo sueño y me estoy muriendo de frio pasa unos minutos y la mujer nuevamente empieza  decir lo mismo jose nuevamente se levanta y vueve a repetir que no escuchaba nada y que le deje dormir paso esto como unas 3 veces ya cansado con esto jose trata de escuchar por primera ves y se escuchaba a lo lejos que alguien me ayude que me ayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuden , una enpujadita porfavor , una empujadita casi con voz lloroza , a lo que maria tiende a decir a jose que baje y que baya a ayudar al hombre que le pedia ayuda de seguro se a quedado varado en su automivil por el frio y necesita que lo ayuden para que lo agan arrancar , jose casi por inersia y ala molestia de maria llega a levantarse despues de 3veces que tanto incistio maria y se va en busca de la persona en apuros la nieva nodejaba ver nada y jose empieza a gritar donde esta donde esta , para lo cual el hombre a qui a qui en los columpios jajajajjajajajjajajjajaja chiste terminado 
pd:solo para inteligentes


----------



## dearlana (Jul 8, 2013)

Ya son ganas de columpiarse de noche.



------------------------------

Estaba un hombre dándole patadas ( A la pata de arranque) de una moto y no había manera de que arrancara.

Otro que lo vio le dijo:

¿Te la empujo?.

Y el primero respondió con voz musical:

Aaayy...¿y donde dejo la moto?.



-----------

Otro de motos:

Había un tío dándole patadas para que arrancara la moto y no había manera.

Otro que lo vio le dijo:

Yaaas mano...¡Que bultaco!.

No es una Bultaco...es una Montesa.

Nooo, si no te decía eso...

Que bultaco te sale en la pierna cada vez que le das a la pata del arranque.



-------------------

y otro... (Como coja la hebra...no paro):

Iba un grifiento por la calle con un cochino al hombro.

Otro que iba por la acera de enfrente le dijo:

Yaaas mano...¿Pa donde vas con ese cochino?.

Pal chozo.

¿Y donde lo vas a poner?.

Debajo de la cama.

¿Y el pestazo?.

¡Que se joda!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 11, 2013)

NO ENTENDI...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Un amigo ve a otro por la calle:Ayer vine de viaje y he traído dos botellas de ron, cuando quieras quedamos en mi casa y nos las chupamos.
Vale, pero luego nos bebemos el ron.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2013)

andan medio gays hoy ... o me parece a mi  ??????


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Un amigo ve a otro por la calle:Ayer vine de viaje y he traído dos botellas de ron, cuando quieras quedamos en mi casa y nos las chupamos.
> Vale, pero luego nos bebemos el ron.



Jajajajaj   







fernandob dijo:


> andan medio gays hoy ... o me parece a mi  ??????



Nomas parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> NO ENTENDI...



Por aquí un grifiento es un señor que fuma grifa ( grifa = marihuana, hachis, cánnabis ) pero que además anda muy descuidado. No se lava. Da mal olor, apesta = pestazo).

Un cochino = Un cerdo.

El chozo = La choza = La favela = Un casucho de mala muerte = Una casa hecha con tablas, despojos, etc.

El grifiento llevaba un cerdo vivo, al hombro. ( Con lo sucios y malolientes que son los cerdos).

---------------------

Al final: El otro grifiento que iba por la otra acera le preguntó:

¿Y donde lo vas a poner? : Debajo de la cama.

¿Y el pestazo? (= el mal olor pero no del cerdo, sino el mal olor del grifiento).

Que se joda (Que se fastidie el cerdo...que aguante el mal olor del grifiento al estar debajo de la cama del grifiento).


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A ver cuanto me dura este:

Estaba un señor tocando una flauta en la calle.

Otro que lo estaba escuchando, le comentó:

Oiga...pero que bien suena esa flauta. Que buen sonido tiene. ¿ De qué está hecha?...

Esta flauta está hecha de picha de toro disecada.

Yo quiero tener una igual. Esa flauta suena muy bien. ¿ Donde la puedo conseguir?...

Debe usted ir a un matadero municipal y solicitar que le den una picha de toro.

...Y el hombre fue al matadero municipal:

Buenas: Venía a solicitar, por favor, que me consiguiera una picha de toro para hacer una flauta.

Voy a ver ( El hombre entró para adentro y salió al rato).

Lo siento señor; no nos quedan pichas de toro.

Mire a ver hombre. Que tengo mucha ilusión en hacer una flauta de picha de toro disecada.

(El hombre volvió para adentro. Al rato, volvió a salir).

No nos queda picha de toro. Lo siento señor.

¿Está completamente seguro?. Mire bien por favor. Mire bien.

Al rato salió otra vez el hombre del matadero:

¡¡Que no queda picha de toro!!...¡¡Que no queda picha de toro!!...¡¡Que no queda picha de toro!!...

... ¡¡¡ Si quiere le regalo el chocho de una vaca para que se haga una armónica!!!.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 11, 2013)

Tres almas suben al cielo y San Pedro, que está en la puerta, les dice:
"Si no es por no entrar, pero es que aquí no cabe ni un alma... Bueno, una sí."
Las 3 almas se miran entre sí con cara extrañada y dice una:
"Bueno, ¿y qué hacemos?"

San Pedro les contesta:
"Yo lo que hago en estos casos es que cada alma me cuente cómo ha muerto y la que haya  muerto de la forma más increíble entra"

Va la primer alma y le cuenta:
"Yo hace tiempo que sospechaba que mi mujer me ponía los cuernos, y un día decidí llegar  antes del trabajo para pillarle "in fraganti". Incluso decidí subir los 25 pisos andando para que no me oyeran llegar.
Cual fue mi sorpresa que me encontré a mi mujer desnuda tumbada en la alfombra, y la muy descarada me dijo que estaba haciendo gimnasia desnuda.
Me empezó a distraer para buscar al tipo con el que estaba.
En eso que oigo como alguien está rascando la ventana y me encuentro a un tipo colgado en la cornisa.
Entonces cogí un bate de béisbol y lo empecé a golpear hasta que se soltó y cayó,
pero el malvado tuvo tanta suerte que cayó encima de un toldo y rebotó a unos arbustos y se salvó.
Yo desesperado cogí la nevera y se la tiré, con tan mala suerte que se me enredó en el pie el cable y caí detrás de la nevera.
San Pedro sorprendido le hace salir y hace pasar a la siguiente alma:
"Yo era un limpia cristales "con futuro" y un día que estaba limpiando los cristales de un piso 26,
se me rompió la cuerda del andamio y caí, pero conseguí cogerme a la cornisa del piso de abajo.
Empecé a dar golpecitos a la ventana para ver si alguien me podía ayudar.
En esto que me sale un tipo con los ojos rojos de ira y empezó a darme de golpes con un bate y a  insultarme hasta que caí.
Menos mal que había un toldo que me hizo rebotar a unos arbustos.
Cuando abrí los ojos, veo como una nevera cae sobre mí con un tipo detrás.

San Pedro ya muy confundido le dice a la siguiente alma que pasara,  ya que podía ser increíble su muerte y lo dejaría entrar. 
El alma le dice: 
"Pues yo estaba con la mujer de un amigo cuando aparece éste y no se me ocurrió otro sitio para esconderme que la nevera..."

​


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

Iban Jesucristo y San Pedro predicando por los pueblos.

Llegaron a un pueblo y empezaron a predicar.

Pero los únicos que se le acercaron fueron un montón de chiquillos que se dedicaron a tirarles piedras.

"Dejaaad que los niños se acerqueeen   a míii"...decía Jesucristo.

"Dejaaad que los niños se  aceeerquen a miii".

...Y los chiquilllos...¡venga!...a la pedrada limpia.

"Dejaaad que los niños se acerqueeen a miii".

¡Pero Jesús...¿Tu eres bobo?. ¿Como que se acerquen a mí?. ¿No ves que nos están tirando piedras?.

¡Callate!...le dijo Jesús hablando bajito.

Deja a ver si se acerca uno, que le doy una patada que lo reviento.



------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

Estaba Jesucristo con los apóstoles en la Última Cena:

Comían pan...tomaban vino...

En esto que Jesús miró a Judas al tiempo que decía en voz alta:

Esta noche..."Uno de ustedes me traicionará".

Al rato: Lo mismo: 

"Esta noche...uno de ustedes me traicionará"

Y más tarde: Lo mismo: "Uno de ustedes me traicionará".

A lo que Judas, se viró para San Juan que lo tenía a la lado y dijo:

¡Ños!...¡¡El Jesús este...cada vez que se carga...la coge conmigo!!.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 14, 2013)

Una mujer quería comprar un número de lotería, pero estaba indecisa sobre qué números escoger,
así que va donde el joven vendedor y le pregunta:
- Mire, quiero jugar a la Lotería, pero la verdad es que no sé cómo escoger los 5 números.
¿A lo mejor usted me puede ayudar?
- Claro, cómo no - responde el joven y a la vez le pregunta:
- Por ejemplo, dígame. ¿Cuántas veces ha salido usted del país?
- Cuatro veces.
- Perfecto, ese es su primer número, el 4. Ahora dígame ¿Cuántos hijos tiene?
- 2 hijos.
- Ok, ese es su segundo número. ¿Y cuántos libros ha leído este año?
- 5 libros.
El joven anota.
- Ahora cuénteme, ¿Cuántas veces al mes hace el amor con su marido?
- Oiga pero, eso es muy personal, ¿no cree?
- Bueno, ¿quiere o no ganar la lotería?
- Bueno bueno,... 2 veces al mes.
- Ok. Y ahora que ya entramos en confianza, dígame:
¿Cuántas veces en su vida le ha puesto los cuernos a su marido?
- Perdone joven, pero sepa que... ¡Yo no soy de esas mujeres sueltas...!
- Está bien, está bien, no se enoje - le dice el joven - Eso quiere decir que cero veces.
Ya lo tengo, su número es el: 4 2 5 2 0

Efectivamente la mujer compra la serie completa y al día siguiente lo primero que hace es mirar el periódico y encuentra que el número ganador del premio es el: 4 2 5 2 7 y grita: ¡Eso me pasa por mentirosa!

​


----------



## dearlana (Jul 16, 2013)

Había un cura que estaba perdiendo audiencia porque exageraba un poco en los sermones.

 Ya no sabía que hacer para que la gente no empezara a dejar de venir a misa.

Como se distraía bastante: Para evitar seguir con los fallos, le dijo al sacristán:

Mira: Como me despisto mucho y me paso con los detalles, la mejor manera de enterarme es la siguiente:

Me ato un hilo a los testículos. Tu te pones detrás del altar y cuando oigas que digo alguna exageración...me das un tirón...que yo me entero y rectifico.

Y así fue:

Empezó la misa y el cura empezó diciendo:

"Al principio de la Creacióoon...cuando Adán y Eva estabaan en el Paraisooo...Eva, fue tentadaaa por una serpiente de cuatrocientos metros"

Buuusss (Ruido entre el público).

El sacristán le dio un tirón...

"Bueno...realmente...creo que la serpiente mediría unos 350 metros"...

Y el sacristán: Otro tirón del hilo...

"Aunque, según las Sagradas Escrituras y la Biblia...capítulo 3, versículo 4º...la serpiente medía unos 300 metros"...

En esto que se acercó el hijo pequeño al sacristán y le dijo:

Papá...dame cinco duros...

Y el sacristán enfadado, le dijo:

¡Coño!...te tengo dicho...que...no...vengas....a ...pedirme...dinero...cuando...estémos...en.... misa... (Léase todo esto viendo al sacristán sacudiendo las manos de mala manera).

*...Y el cura todo retorcido sobre la mesa y juntando los dedos:


Nooo...nooo...nooo...era un gusanito...era un gusanito...así...asi...chiquitito...chiquitito...*


----------



## idem258 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jajjaja... Cristianos ofendidos en 3.. 2... 1...


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 16, 2013)

jajaja me hizo acordar de un chiste pero se me olvido



ah ya me acorde, estaba la niñita en misa con un vestidito toda pobre, y se sento en la puerta de la iglesia, ya al final de la misa el cura va saliendo y ve a la niña sentada en el piso con las piernitas abiertas y sin ropita interior, el cura se la queda viendo y mete su mano en el bolsillo y saca un billete de 10 dolares y le dice a la niñita, anda ve y comprate unos calzoncitos, la niña se va con el dinero y se lo muestra a la mama, la mama toda asombrada le pregunta el porque y la niña le cuenta lo sucedido a lo cual la madre imagina que como ella es ya una mujer no le daria 10 dolares el cura si no mas $$$ efectivamente el siguiente domingo va la madre y se sienta en el piso de la puerta de la iglesia sin nada de ropa interior con un vestido viejo, y al terminar la misa el cura sale y ve a la mujer con las piernas abiertas a lo cual el cura se le queda viendo, mete la mano en el bolsillo y saca 50 centavos de dolar se los da y la mujer asombrada le dice, padre 50 centavos??? si hija mia ve y comprate una cuchilla de afeitar


----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2013)

Llegó a un bar un jóven de estos finolis, empollones, con gafitas:

¿Qué desea el señor?...

"Me pone un huevo pasado por "Hache Dos O".

¿Como dijo Pepe? le preguntó un camarero al otro:

"Dice que le pongamos un huevo pasado por el Ce U Ele O de la gallina".



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro chiste:

Este chiste es de esos en los que las inflexiones de la voz del que lo cuenta son necesarias.

Como no hay sonido...lo pongo figurado:

Cuando vean letras *en negrita*: Significa que la voz suena aguda, como la de las mujeres o como la de los hombres cuando intentan imitar la voz de las mujeres:

--------

Fue un hombre al médico y le dijo:

"*Mire doctor, vengo porque es que tengo la voz así, de esta manera. A ver qué se puede hacer*"

A ver, dice el doctor mientras lo examinaba...

"Mire señor, el problema que usted tiene es que la tiene demasiado larga...eso le tira de las cuerdas vocales () y hace que le suene a usted la voz así, tan aguda.

" *Y ¿Qué solución me encuentra doctor?*"...

Le cortamos un trozo y verá que la voz se le pone bien.

...Y así se hizo.

Pero al cabo de una semana, viene el señor a la consulta del doctor diciéndole:

Mire doctor: La voz me quedó muy bien. Pero: Oiga: Según llegué a mi casa, mi mujer me dio dos patadas y me echó a la calle...

Respuesta del Doctor: *"Santa Rita Santa Rita...lo que se da no se quita".*


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2013)

jaaaa......................no cai al principio ...........jaaaaa


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 19, 2013)

Iba un señor por la calle caminando, amante de la musica y depronto oye un sonido como de angeles de una flauta, hermoso el sonido que emitia y le pregunta al flautista, donde conseguistes esa flauta, suena muy bonito, el le responde "esta hecha de pene disecado de toro" el señor se queda intrigado con la nitidez del sonido gracias al pene disecado del toro, entonces se va para el matadero y le pregunta al carnicero, compa nesecito un pene de toro, el carnicero va y busca vuelve y le dice, nada no tengo penes de toro, el señor molesto le dice, que como es posible que no hayan que busque de nuevo, el carnicero va y vuelve con la misma respuesta, el señor vuelve a insistir y el carnicero ya encabronado vuelve a entrar y sale y le dice !!!QUE NO HAY PENES DE TOROOOOOOOO!!! el señor le dice que haga todo lo que pueda porque el pene sirve para hacer una espectacular flauta, el carnicero reemcabronado entra, sale y le dice no hay pene de toro pero coja esta almeja de vaca y HAGASE UNA HARMONICA!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> Iba un señor por la calle caminando, amante de la musica y depronto oye un sonido como de angeles de una flauta, hermoso el sonido que emitia y le pregunta al flautista, donde conseguistes esa flauta, suena muy bonito, el le responde "esta hecha de pene disecado de toro" el señor se queda intrigado con la nitidez del sonido gracias al pene disecado del toro, entonces se va para el matadero y le pregunta al carnicero, compa nesecito un pene de toro, el carnicero va y busca vuelve y le dice, nada no tengo penes de toro, el señor molesto le dice, que como es posible que no hayan que busque de nuevo, el carnicero va y vuelve con la misma respuesta, el señor vuelve a insistir y el carnicero ya encabronado vuelve a entrar y sale y le dice !!!QUE NO HAY PENES DE TOROOOOOOOO!!! el señor le dice que haga todo lo que pueda porque el pene sirve para hacer una espectacular flauta, el carnicero reemcabronado entra, sale y le dice no hay pene de toro pero coja esta almeja de vaca y HAGASE UNA HARMONICA!!!!


---------------------------------------

¡ Plagio, plagio !


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2013)

Un señor que le lleva el niño recién nacido al doctor:

"Doctor, le traigo al niño porque...mire: Lleva tres meses de nacido y todavía no abre los ojos".

A ver...déjeme que vea a la criatura...


mmm...mmm...mmm.

"Amigo mío...

El que tiene que abrir los ojos es usted...

¡Porque este niño es chino!.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La mujer que le lleva el niño todo flaquito, al médico:

"Mire doctor...

Le traigo este muchachito para que me lo recete...doctor".

"Es verdad, está muy flaquito el niño... parece desnutrido...

¿Usted con qué lo alimenta?.

Yo le doy leche doctor.

A toda hora le doy leche doctor...

"A media noche me levanto pa darle su mayor tetero de leche doctor..."

"¿Pero qué leche le da...leche condensada...leche de pote ?.

"Esa que dicen porai doctor"

..."leche magnesia doctor"...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 26, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> "Amigo mío...
> 
> El que tiene que abrir los ojos es usted...
> 
> ¡Porque este niño es chino!.



  ​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2013)

Pregunta: ¿Cual es la definición más correcta de Globalización? 

Respuesta: La muerte de la Princesa Diana 

Pregunta: ¿por qué? 

Respuesta: Una princesa inglesa con su enamorado egipcio, 
tiene un accidente en un túnel francés,   
dentro de un coche alemán,   
con motor holandés,   
conducido por un belga   
borracho de whisky escocés,   
que era perseguido por paparazzis italianos 
en motos japonesas.   
La princesa fue tratada por un médico Austriaco   
que usó medicamentos suizos. 
Ahora estas recibiendo este mensaje escrito por un español 
usando tecnología americana (Bill Gates)   
con programas (software) instalados de empresas europeas, y australianas,   
desarrollados en India   
y  lo estás leyendo en un PC   
con chips hechos en Taiwan   
con un monitor Coreano   
montado por trabajadores de Bangla Desh
en una fábrica de Singapur,   
transportados en camiones rusos   
conducidos por tailandeses,   
robados por indonesios,   
descargados en los muelles por jamaicanos, 
reempaquetados por mexicanos,   
vendidos por judíos   
a través de una conexión paraguaya. 
Esto es la Globalización 

No se preocupen, dentro de 5 años 
la globalización desaparecerá,   
todo será "made in china". 
Entonces hablaremos de la chinalización. 

Saludos  y no es chiste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2013)

*Están dos cieguitos y, como estaba haciendo mucho calor, uno de ellos dice:*
*-Ojalá lloviera.  *
*-Ojalá yo también *


*Le dice Batman a Robin:*
*-Por primera vez te voy a pasar el batimóvil.*
*-¿De verdad Batman? *
*-Claro, apunta: 044 818 2020 34 *


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 5, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Están dos cieguitos y, como estaba haciendo mucho calor, uno de ellos dice:*
> *-Ojalá lloviera.  *
> *-Ojalá yo también *






DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Le dice Batman a Robin:*
> *-Por primera vez te voy a pasar el batimóvil.*
> *-¿De verdad Batman? *
> *-Claro, apunta: 044 818 2020 34 *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2013)

Y tengo más !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


*Una viejita moribunda estaba heredando sus cosas a su nieta y le dice: - Hijita, te dejo un rancho que tengo, con 3 casas, 6 tractores, 1 granero, 1 gallinero, 20 vacas, 10 caballos, 10 ovejas, 10 chivos y 10 coches.*
*La nieta sorprendida le dice:*
*En la madre Abuelita !!!...... y dónde tienes ese rancho que no lo sabía ????????*
*Y la abuelita le responde:*
*En el Facebook!!!*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 5, 2013)

Estaba un señor en un restaurante:

El camarero le preguntó:

¿Como encontró el bistec el señor?...

Respuesta del señor:

*"De milagro".*

¿De milagro?... le preguntó extrañado el camarero.

*..."Si...porque estaba debajo de una papa".*



-----------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

Estaba un señor en un restaurante; acompañado de una rubia despampanante.

¿Que desea el señor?.

"A mi me pone una copa de buen champán".

¿Y a su señora?.

*"A mi señora le manda un fax y le dice que me lo estoy pasando de puta madre".*



_____________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________

Otro:

Estaba el marido en casa y le llegó la señora toda sofocada y alterada:

¿Qué te pasó?, le preguntó el marido.

¡Uf!...acabo de subir en el ascensor y un señor me puso una navaja en el cuello y me dijo:

"O te dejas violar o no lo cuentas".

¿Y que más pasó?, le preguntó el marido...

*"Pues...¿no te lo estoy contando?.*


----------



## chclau (Ago 6, 2013)

Un tipo esta en un restoran muy fino con su mujer, viene una rubia espectacular y le da tremendo beso. La mujer indignada, le pregunta:

Y esa quien es?
Ah, esa es mi amante...
COOOMOOOO. Sos un caradura, quiero el divorcio ya!!!
Bueno, pero te acordas que querias una camioneta nueva y esta encargada? La cancelo. Y el viaje a Europa? Me voy con ella. Y te aviso desde ya, tengo un abogado amigo que tiene todo arreglado asi que de casa te vas con lo puesto.
...
A todo esto, entra otra rubia, tambien espectacular pero no tanto como la primera, y tambien le da un besito al tipo

Y esta, es otra amante?
No, esta es la amante de mi socio...
Y ahi le contesta la mujer:

Ah, pero la nuestra es mucho mas linda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2013)

Una despampanante rubia volaba en un avión de dos pasajeros, sentada junto al piloto. Este tiene un ataque al corazón y muere.
La rubia toma el radio y hace una llamada de auxilio: "May Day! May Day! El piloto tuvo un ataque al corazón, está muerto! Por favor ayúdenme..! 
Enseguida una calmada voz en el radio... 
"Este es el Controlador de Tráfico Aéreo, la escucho fuerte y claro" 
"Yo la guiaré y le ayudaré a regresar a tierra. 
"Ahora, respire profundo... solo necesito que me de su *altura y posición*" Ella le contesta: “Mido 1.72 centímetros y estoy sentada…" "Uyy Dió..OK..." "Entonces repita conmigo... [/COLOR] 
Padre Nuestro...que estás en el Cielo...  "


----------



## jonciosito (Ago 14, 2013)

dice en una aula de estudios llega la profesora y comienza a preguntar ver niños diganme en que vinieron hoy al colegio.
todo decian a mi me trajo mi papa en ferrari , el mio en vmw,la mia en un lambo,el mio en un audi, y otros carros mas en eso le preguntan a jaimito y jaimito le dice yo vine en bicicleta, en lo que todos se rien , eso se repite varias semanas y jaimito le cuanta a su mama su mama le dice diles a ellos que te lleve en carro para q*ue* no te molesten al otro dia la profesora empieza a preguntara sus alumnos nuevamente llega hasta jaimito y le pregunta jaimito y tu en que viniste jaimto dice mi mama me trajo en carro, y en eso la profesora pregunta y *por_*q*ue* llegaste tarde y jaimito dice es que por el camino se estaba saliendo la cadena.

pd: solo para inteligentes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 15, 2013)

Dos amigos se encuentran en un moderno edificio de oficinas del 2038.
 - "Hola Juan, ¿como te va? ¡De maravilla! Carlos, muchas gracias.
 - A propósito, te felicito, ¡Que hermosa secretaria tienes!
Pues ahí  donde la ves, resulta que es un robot.
- Ah!!! un robot? A ver explícame.
 Mira además de guapa, domina siete idiomas y 10 lenguajes de programación.
 También sabe utilizar el ordenador, conoce el Back Track, Xiaopan, Ubuntu y el sistema que tu le digas.
 Si le tomas la mano izquierda te toma dictado, y apretándole la derecha te repasa la agenda.
 Además, si le acaricias la oreja derecha te sirve café, le acaricias la izquierda y te pone el azúcar.
Y eso no es todo... Hace el amor mejor que cualquier mujer de carne y hueso.
- ¡No me digas!
 Como te lo digo! Es una maravilla.... Es más... si quieres te la presto una rato para que te ayude en tu trabajo.
 El hombre acepta y se la lleva a su despacho.
A los pocos segundos  desde el baño se escuchan unos gritos espeluznantes.
- ¡Aaayyy!  ¡Aaaauuuxxiilliiooo! ¡Aaaayyuunnddeemmmeeee!
 Al oírlos el amigo  dueño del robot sale corriendo hacia el baño gritándole al otro:
¡Juan!  ¡Juan! Perdona, que se me olvidó decirte que por el puerto USB trasero...
¡ES UN  SACAPUNTAS!

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

Le falta el acrílico o las gafas protectoras


----------



## tiago (Ago 15, 2013)

*Un pastor cuida de sus cabritas. Se le acerca un visitante, y le comenta:*
*Bonitas cabras,  ...¿Dan mucha leche?*

*Le respnde el pastor* ... *¿Cuales, las blancas o las negras?*
*Las blancas ...*

*...Si, mucha,*
*...Y las negras ?*
*... También*.

...*Y ofrecen mucha lana ?,*
*...Cuales, las blancas o las negras ?*
...*Las blancas,*
...*Si, dan mucha*
...*Y las negras ?*
...*También.*

...*Y dígame. Necesitan mucho pasto ?*
...*Cuales, las blancas o las negras ?*
...*Las blancas ...*
...*Si, bastante*.
...*Y las negras ?*
...*También.*

*Oiga, ¿Por qué cuando le pregunto, usted me responde que si las blancas o las las negras?*
... *Porque las blancas son mias*
...*Y las negras ?*

...*También.*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 16, 2013)

​


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

Riiing...riiing...riiing...

Sí ?.

Oiga...le llamo de la sala del Congreso...

¿Es la casa del partido?.

...¡Hay siii!...

¿Pero...como lo averiguaaarooon?

______________________________________________________________________-
_____________________________________________________________________________

Riiing...riiing...riiing...

¿Es la Farmacia?.

Si.

¿Tienen supositorios?.

...pues, métanselos por el c.



_______________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________

Las malas pulgas de la suegra: (En este caso es la suegra quien llama).

Riiing...riiing...riiing.

(Suegra=) : "Es la casa del Sr. Ramirez"...

No...se equivocó usted al marcar.

*¡ ...o usted al descolgar!*


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

seria falta de respeto andar copiando y pegando, asi que mejor:

http://cienporcientochiste.blogspot.com.ar/2007/05/chistes-de-animales.html


----------



## fausto garcia (Ago 21, 2013)

Saludos compañeros

Este me acaba de llegar al correo, se me hizo gracioso  ... esta perfecto para que lo cuenten cuando tengan una fiesta y ya quieren que sus invitados se larguen.   


Ella: hola amor,  ya comiste?
El: hola amor,  ya comiste?
Ella: me estas imitando?
El: me estas imitando?
Ella: deja de hacer eso!
El: deja de hacer eso!
Ella: pareces niño!
El: pareces niño!
Ella: eres un inmaduro
El: eres un inmaduro
Ella: quiero casarme contigo
El:* si, ya comí !*
Ella: pero... ¿porque me haces esto? 
El: te espero en la cama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2013)

Novia : Comprame otro celular . . .  
Novio : ¡¿ Y el otro ?! 
Novia : El otro me compra la tablet nueva 

 ***************************************

Mi novia me pidio mas juego previo
encendí la Play
me dejó !


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Novia : Comprame otro celular . . .
> Novio : ¡¿ Y el otro ?!
> Novia : El otro me compra la tablet nueva



 esta bien 

Dejo algunos:

El marido llega a su casa al amanecer, lo espera su mujer en la puerta, está borracho y con manchas de lápiz labial.
- ¿Supongo que hay una razón para que llegues a las seis de la mañana? 
- Sí, el desayuno. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

- ¡¡Oye, Oye!!, pero, ¿por qué golpeas a ese maniquí? 
- ¡¡¡¡¡Arrrrrrrg!!!!!. ¡¡Es que no soporto a la gente falsa!!


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2013)

"Si algo me enseñó el Tetris es que los errores se acumulan y los triunfos desaparecen".


----------



## chclau (Ago 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una despampanante rubia volaba en un avión de dos pasajeros, sentada junto al piloto. Este tiene un ataque al corazón y muere.
> La rubia toma el radio y hace una llamada de auxilio: "May Day! May Day! El piloto tuvo un ataque al corazón, está muerto! Por favor ayúdenme..!
> Enseguida una calmada voz en el radio...
> "Este es el Controlador de Tráfico Aéreo, la escucho fuerte y claro"
> ...


"Ahora, respire profundo... solo necesito que me de su *altura y posición*"
Mirá si le decía 69...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 31, 2013)

en ese caso el tipo de la torre de control va el mismo a bajar el abion con la rubia sana y "en posicion"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Mirá si le decía 69...


 
69 con el muertito , fallecido digo ?  



Helminto G. dijo:


> en ese caso el tipo de la torre de control va el mismo a bajar el abion con la rubia sana y "en posicion"


 
Utilizando un desmaterializador-materializador  , cuantas cornisas me hubiera evitado


----------



## asherar (Ago 31, 2013)

Cuántas fantasías despiertan las rubias !!!


----------



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2013)

Un amigo encuentra a otro después de muchos años:

"Hola que tal fulanito, cuanto me alegro de verte, como te ha ido por la vida...(etc.,etc.)".

Me ha ido más o menos bien...me casé, tengo cuatro hijos (etc.).

¡Sabes!: Escribí un libro.

Si yo lo vi y lo compré.

*¡Ah...fuiste tu el que lo compraste!.*


(...el libro era tan malo...que solo había vendido uno. Y se lo compró el amigo, porque lo conocía).


__________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________________
Estaba un padre con un bebé a la orilla del mar y llegó una hola fuerte y lo dejó sin el bebé.

En esto que el señor se puso a gritar y a llamar a Dios:

Dios, sálvame mi bebé...

Haz que otra ola me lo devuelva sano y salvo, Señor (Decía mientras imploraba al cielo).

En esto que llega otra ola y le deposita suavemente el bebé, sano y salvo, en la arena, al lado de sus pies.

A lo que el padre respondió:

*...¡TENÍA UN GORRITO!.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Tengo pié de atleta y el resto del cuerpo no me coincide.  

Ésta tarde me olvidé de ir al gimnasio por tercer año consecutivo.


----------



## vurdalak (Sep 6, 2013)

que es un circuito???

es un lugar donde hay payasuitos y animaluitos


----------



## tiago (Sep 7, 2013)

Un cliente a la chica del bar:

-Por favor señorita, un Gin tonic.
-_En seguida señor ... ¿ Le pongo pepino ?_
-Desde el primer dia, señorita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2013)

- He conseguido que mi novio hable de matrimonio después de estar seis años con él. 
- ¿No me digas..Y que te dijo? 
- Que tiene esposa y tres hijos.... ​ 


Jaimito le pregunta a la hermana:
— Y las chicas para que se planchan el pelo?
— Para que se nos vea mas largo.
Unas horas después en el hospital el doctor le pregunta:
— Bueno y cómo fue que te quemaste el pito? ​​


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 10, 2013)

¿Qué es un lóbulo?

*"Un lóbulo es un animéjulo que se come a las ovéjulas".*



______________________________________________________________________-

*¿Qué es una horilla?:



Sesenta minutillos.*

____________________________________________________

*¿Y una horeja?:

Sesenta minutejos.*



---------------------------------------------------------------

Chiste sanitario:

Se oye por el altavoz del hospital:

"Famidiades de Don Antonio González"...

"Famidiades de Don Antonio González"...

(Aparecen los familiares de Don Antonio González):

¿Son ustedes los famidiades de Don Antonio González?...

Si.

"Siento comunicarles que Don Antonio se mudió".

No me jodas...

"Ni mejoda...ni mejodadá...ni mejodó...se mudió".


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 12, 2013)

En el paraíso se encontraban Adán y Eva. Adán siempre salía a trabajar y llegaba tarde, todos los días era la misma historia. 
"Como estoy solo debo hacer todos los trabajos y me toma mucho tiempo" decía Adán.
Eva comenzó a sospechar que andaba merodeando a otra mujer y le dijo:
estas con otra y lo sé todo. 
Adán riéndose a carcajadas le dijo: estas loca tu eres la única mujer en toda la creación, y se fueron a dormir. A media noche Adán se despierta abruptamente al sentir que algo punzante le pinchaba el pecho en varios lugares y ve a Eva sobre él y le pregunta: ¿qué haces?, y ella le contesta: Contándote las costillas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2013)

Es de saberse que antes de Eva existió *Lilith* , que como era enojosa , mala , de mal caracter y no quería tener descendencia , fué reemplazada . . .  

Dios fué más sabio que nosotros  

***************************************************


*Me hice un Baño Químico !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2013)

Nunca te rindas ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2013)

Es de  unas gráficas que escapan de la carcel , en una salen a la garita del guardia y en la otra al pozo ciego 







https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=595&dpr=1#q=humor+graficos+de+preso&tbm=isch


----------



## asherar (Sep 29, 2013)

Además del botón "Me gusta" en algunos casos debería haber otro que diga "Ta muuuy bueeeeeeno !!!"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2013)

No viste un cartelito de Fogo :

Ver el archivo adjunto 89653
​​


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2013)

Dos gitanos en un bar:

Le pregunta uno al otro:

¿Sabes quien es El Obama?.

"El Obama, el Obama, el Obama...pué no, no se quien es".

¡Es que tu no viajas, no sales!...el Obama es el presidente de los Estados Unidos.

¿Y sabes quien es la Merkel?.

"La Merkel, La Merkel, La Merkel...pué no, tampoco se quien é la Merkel".

Pues la Merkel es la canciller de Alemania. ¡¡ Claro, es que tu no viajas, no sales a conocer mundo por ahí!!. ¡¡Estás todo el día encerrado en tu casa!!. ¡¡ No conoces nada!!.

Y así unos cuantos más. Hasta que el otro gitano se cansó y le dijo:


"Tu ere mu listo verdá". "Tu te lo sabes tó"...¿A que tu no sabes quien é er Pepeiyo?.

Er Pepeiyo...pues,  no caigo...ahora mismo...pues...pues...no sé...no sé quien es er Pepeiyo...

"Pué er Pepeiyo es el que se f... a tu mujé cada vez que tu te vá de viaje poraí a conocé er mundo".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

*Técnico especializado en Línea Blanca !*







 fué mas fuerte que yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2013)

ese radiador tiene mucha escarcha


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 1, 2013)

*Saludos compañeros... esto me llego el otro día al correo. 

Antes que nada quiero decirle que amo a mi país y desde mi trinchera trato de hacerlo un mejor lugar para vivir ... pero hay cada HDP que con su comportamiento hace que se inventen chistes como este:*


Se encuentran, Peña Nieto, Obama y la reina de Inglaterra en el infierno:
Obama pide al diablo permiso para hacer una llamada a USA, para saber cómo estaba el país después de su partida.
El diablo le concedió la llamada y habló durante 2 minutos. Al colgar, el diablo le dijo que el coste de la llamada eran 3 millones de dolares, y Obama le pagó.

Al enterarse de esto, la reina de Inglaterra quiso hacer lo mismo y llamó a Inglaterra durante 5 minutos. El diablo le pasó una cuenta de 10 millones de libras.

Peña Nieto también sintió ganas de llamar a México para ver cómo estaba el país, y habló durante 3 horas. Cuando colgó, el diablo le dijo que eran 3 pesos.
Peña nieto le pago y se fue.  Obama y la reina se quedaron atónitos, pues a ellos les habían cobrado muchísimo mas. Indignados le preguntaron al diablo  ¿por qué era tan barato llamar a México?

Y el diablo les respondió:
- Miren, con la cantidad de delincuencia, las huelgas, los recortes en los hospitales públicos, los problemas educativos, los secuestros, los ZETAS, la inmigración, la falta de justicia, la impunidad y corrupción política, la inseguridad ciudadana, el desgobierno, las manipulaciones, las mentiras, las perdidas fantasmas en la  Bolsa , los desvíos de dinero de Granier y quien sabe cuántos mas, las ocurrencias de peña nieto, los problemas de vivienda, la oposición, los maestros, Televisa y su PTM. … MEXICO ES UN INFIERNO....
*¡Y de infierno a infierno la llamada es LOCAL. !!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2013)

*Contraseña en Facebook de la PEPA : "alegre,furiosa,deprimida,triste,enojada" (por que le dijeron que eran mínimo 5 caracteres )*


----------



## idem258 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jajajajajajaaj... Me he reido con ese video... Jajajjaja buena, buena


----------



## asherar (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

*Un llamado a la reflexion para todos los Argentinos.*
*En momentos como este el país entero debe estar mas unido que nunca, mas allá de las diferencias que puede llegar a haber, te puede gustar como conduce o no, estar de acuerdo con lo que hace o ha hecho o no. , es quien maneja los sueños de este país. Hay fervientes seguidores que rezaran por tu recuperación y también opositores que deberían hacer lo mismo, por que el pueblo es uno solo y tenemos los mismos colores. **El pueblo te necesita.**Fuerza Lionel Messi  , sin vos nos volvemos en la primera ronda  . Que te recuperes pronto  .*[/SIZE]*Saludos !!!!!! *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2013)

jua jua


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2013)

casi ,casi le doy un


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2013)

Sabemos que sos de la camporita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 12, 2013)

el otro día vi uno con la campera de la campora ,pero yo que el la escondo ,ante que lo fajen


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el otro día vi uno con la campera de la campora ,pero yo que el la escondo ,ante que lo fajen



Hoy me saque una foto con una de la chicas de la camporita estoy esperando que la suban a el caradelibro  

La voy a presumir con todos :babear:


----------



## Monomo (Oct 13, 2013)

Que es un niño complejo? 
Uno con la madre real y el padre imaginario.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2013)

Bueno, en este foro se ha comentado mucho sobre los cables "calidad audio" etc pero todo eso está anticuado.
Ahora está la mesa de mezclas inalámbrica,  o puede que de cables invisibles que serán mucho mas caros:
http://www.zappinternet.com/video/pepLgiSseM/DJ-Wireless


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2013)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, en este foro se ha comentado mucho sobre los cables "calidad audio" etc pero todo eso está anticuado.
> Ahora está la mesa de mezclas inalámbrica,  o puede que de cables invisibles que serán mucho mas caros:
> http://www.zappinternet.com/video/pepLgiSseM/DJ-Wireless


 querido amigo Scooter...hay algo que se le paso por alto....y es que esta alimentada por energia "aureal"...no solo los cables son lo invisibles.... la energia tambien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2013)

Momentito !

Protesto !

Ese es el conocido y bien ponderado "Maravillas Audio"

Él si puede hacer eso !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2013)

E.S.I. = Educación Sexual Integral


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2013)

y ambos con entrada USB por atras.............diria un pervertido .


----------



## dearlana (Oct 20, 2013)

Un ladrón esperando a una victima detrás de una esquina... y un "armario", un "portero de discoteca, tipo gorila" que viene por la acera. (El ladrón todavía no lo había visto. Solo oía los pasos).

Según cruza el gorila la esquina, le sale el ladrón, diciéndole:

(Ladrón): La bolsa o la vida...

(Gorila): ¡¡¡ LA P . N . A !!! (Pongan ustedes las dos letras que faltan entremedio).

(Ladrón): Ayyy...te la cambio por la pistolaaa.

(El ladrón...cuando vio el tipo que era...se hizo el m .  r .  c .  n , para disimular).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Tragedia en el inodoro....


Estaba un niño jugando con un globo , y se le cayó en el inodoro.

Como le dio asco meter la mano, perdió las ganas de seguir jugando y el muy caradura, dejó el globo ahí mismo.

Un rato después, llega el papá del muchacho, con terribles ganas; con el periódico del domingo en sus manos, ni se da cuenta del globo que dejo su hijo y se sienta.

Dos horas después, ya leído todo el diario y sus suplementos, vértice, revista dominical, etc., el tipo se levanta y ve el inodoro con cagada hasta el borde.

Por Dios, ¡que cagada hice! Asustadísimo, corre al teléfono y llama a su médico.

El médico no puede creer lo que está escuchando, y avisa que va inmediatamente a ver el caso "ipsofacto", que no tire la cadena.

Cuando llega a la casa, el doctor es llevado a ver la evidencia y también se asusta.

- ¡Tremenda Cagada! ¡eso es lo que se llama una cagada "Guinness"!

Sin chistes, Doctor. Estoy desesperado, ¿que será lo que tengo?
Todavía no sé. Necesito examinar las heces.

El medico saca una espátula de su maletín para colectar un poco de materia fecal, apenas toca la montaña, el globo explota y vuela para todos lados. 

Estupefacto, el medico mira a su paciente, totalmente cubierto de mxxxx y dice, expresivo:

Sinceramente, he visto muchas cosas en mi vida... pero... un peo con cáscara .....
¡¡es algo, que supera a la ciencia!!


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2013)

huu que triste ,parece un chiste pero es triste la situacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2013)

Lo había visto como sushi cordoooobé


----------



## dearlana (Nov 4, 2013)

Yo no se ustedes, pero yo: Mientras no conocía el origen del avatar de el-rey-julien no pasaba nada.

Ahora: Desde que leí su origen, cada vez que lo veo no puedo impedir reirme.

Es el avatar más gracioso que he visto, aparte de ocurrente y original.

Lo dicho: Cada vez que veo el dibujo del Panda-Che, me consigue sacar una amplia e inevitable sonrisa.

Felicitar a el-rey-julien.

Si hubiese un concurso de avatares, para mi, sería él, el primer premio.

Cada vez que entro en esta sección, solo con ver el avatar, ya no hace falta ni que me lea los chistes. 

Mi agradecimiento de nuevo por esa feliz ocurrencia.

Cada vez me gusta más este foro. Toda la gente que he conocido en él es gente fabulosa.

Probablemente también ha influido mucho la afición común que tenemos todos los que entramos aquí.


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2013)

ordinario como vino de 2 pesos jua jua


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2013)

hay algo raro ,el alemán ese no es alemán


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 11, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay algo raro ,el alemán ese no es alemán



Es cierto  le han agregado cosas jajaja


----------



## asherar (Nov 11, 2013)

si, si, eligieron los sinónimos más largos ... pero el efecto fue überdurchschnittlich !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

*¡¡¡ GENIAL !!!*

*Después de un largo día de trabajo en un día especialmente*​ 
*cansador este señor se sentó en el asiento*​ 
*y cerró los ojos*​ 
*Cuando el tren salía de la estación, una joven mujer, que estaba al lado suyo, *
*sacó su celular y comenzó a conversar con una voz bastante fuerte: *​ 









*- Hola mi amor, soy Susi, estoy en el tren.. Siii, ya sé, estoy en el de las seis y media. No tomé el de las cuatro y media porque estuve en una reunión muy larga... Noo, no con Leandro de Contaduría, estuve con mi jefe.. Noo mi amor, vos sos el único en mi vida... *​ 
*Sí mi vida, te lo juro por Dios. *​ 
*15 minutos después seguía hablando fuerte... El señor que estaba sentado junto a ella, cansado de tanto oírla hablar, se acercó a ella y en voz clara y firme le dijo: *​ 

*- Susi, apagá el teléfono y volvé a la cama !!!*​ 
*Susi nunca más volvió a usar el celular en la vía pública... *​


----------



## asherar (Nov 14, 2013)

Los dibujos animados nos invaden: 

http://www.vanguardia.com.mx/hallanpezde3ojoscercadeunaplantanuclear-1135767.html


----------



## miguelus (Nov 16, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Aquí  os dejo un enlace a You  Tube.
Lo pusieron en programa de TV, es muy bueno.

La cosa va de un Argentino de Santa Fe que se va a vivir a Canada y le cuenta sus esperiencias a su primo de Santa Fe







No os lo perdáis, aún me estoy riendo 

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2013)

es la vos de dady brieva,un cómico argentino 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dady_Brieva

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...suggest&q=dady+brieva+videos+de+risa&safe=off

aqui otro video jajaja


----------



## miguelus (Nov 16, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Hace años, cuando la Guerra del Golfo, por las cercanías del Cabo de Finisterre era normal el tránsito de Buques de Guerra de la US Navi con destino a la costa Iraquí.
En una ocasión se pudo oir esta conversación en VHF entre el mando de la flota y el Faro de vigilancia.






Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2013)

Lo mas interesante hubiera sido que les dijeran que obedecían sus órdenes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2013)

haa lo hubieran bombardeado al faro ,si no les decían que era un faro,
a todo esto y tanta tecnología del portaaviones y no se dieron cuenta que era un faro???


----------



## miguelus (Nov 16, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haa lo hubieran bombardeado al faro ,si no les decían que era un faro,
> a todo esto y tanta tecnología del portaaviones y no se dieron cuenta que era un faro???





Son las cosas de la prepotencia, el A853 es un Faro, concretamente el de Finisterre, por lo que el mando de la flota lo tenía que conocer.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2013)

Distintos airbags :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....403/1471836_10202125271114437_829561736_n.jpg

 Un hombre pasea por un parque en Nueva York cuando de pronto ve a un dogo rabioso a punto de atacar a una niña de 7 años. El hombre no duda, se lanza sobre el perro, lo toma de la garganta y lo mata. Un policía que vio lo ocurrido se acerca maravillado diciéndole:–Señor, usted es un héroe. Mañana todos podrán leer en la primera página de los periódicos: “Un valiente neoyorquino salva la vida de una niña”.–Gracias, pero yo no soy de Nueva York.–Bueno –dice el policía–. Entonces dirán: “Un valiente americano salva la vida de una niña”.–Pero es que yo no soy americano –insiste el hombre.–Bueno, es lo de menos, ¿de dónde es usted?–Soy árabe –responde el valiente.Al otro día los diarios titulan: “Terrorista árabe masacra de manera salvaje a un indefenso perro americano de pura raza, a plena luz del día y delante de una niña de 7 años que lloraba aterrorizada”.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 20, 2013)

*pasa hasta en la naturaleza* 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## asherar (Nov 21, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Hace años, cuando la Guerra del Golfo, por las cercanías del Cabo de Finisterre era normal el tránsito de Buques de Guerra de la US Navi con destino a la costa Iraquí.
> En una ocasión se pudo oir esta conversación en VHF entre el mando de la flota y el Faro de vigilancia.
> ...



Según tengo entendido esto es una teatralización radial de un cuento clásico por aquéllos pagos. 
Creo que alguien ya comentó esto hace un tiempo por aquí. 
Igual está bueno el chiste, no importa si pasó o no, es creíble.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2013)

hicieron la pelicula !!!!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

·	Si se necesitan cien resistencias para montar un determinado circuito, nunca habrá más de noventa y nueve en el almacén. 
·	Siempre que falte una resistencia para completar el circuito, esta no existirá y no podrá ser reemplazada por ninguna combinación de otras existentes ni en serie ni en paralelo.
·	Si un proyecto requiere de "n" componentes, la disponibilidad será de "n-1". 
·	La pieza más delicada se caerá. 
·	En todo presupuesto el costo final excederá el gasto previsto por un factor de 3.
Un componente seleccionado al azar de un grupo con una confiabilidad del 99%, pertenecerá al 1%. 
·	La disponibilidad de un componente es inversamente proporcional a su necesidad. 
·	De necesitarse una resistencia (o condensador) de determinado valor, no se encontrará. Más aún, no se podrá lograr mediante ninguna combinación serie o paralelo.
·	Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos o más formas diferentes, la primera de ellas, es la que causa más daños. 
·	Los miliamperímetros serán conectados en paralelo, y los voltímetros en serie con la fuente de poder. 
·	Un circuito de seguridad destruirá otros
·	Una vez quitado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa, para revisar el fusible, se descubrirá que el cable de alimentación estaba desconectado. 
·	Una vez colocado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa; encontrara debajo del diagrama, el fusible que quitó para revisar. 

CUANTA RAZON!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2013)

> · En todo presupuesto el costo final excederá el gasto previsto por un factor de 3.


esa es fija,siempre pasa igual


----------



## asherar (Nov 22, 2013)

Uno de los comentarios merece una aclaración/corrección ...


domonation dijo:


> ·
> ·    Los miliamperímetros serán conectados en paralelo con la fuente de poder, y SOLO DESPUÉS los voltímetros en serie .
> !!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 23, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Uno de los comentarios merece una aclaración/corrección ...



Obviamente sé que el amperímetro va en serie y el voltímetro en paralelo, pero, para echar a perder una de tus herramientas más importantes, haz lo que dice 

Pero las leyes de murphy tienen mucha razon, por lo que si quieres echar a perder algo muy importante de tu conjunto de herramientas, esto es lo ideal 
O si quieres hacer una medición muy riesgosa o no se, por los nervios puedes hacer semejante burrada (alguna vez me pasó  )


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 23, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> Un alemán está buscando una dirección en  el boulevard del puerto de Veracruz, en México. Ya cerca del hotel  Fiesta Americana, detiene su coche y se dirige a dos jarochitos que  juegan cartas a la sombra de un frondoso árbol.
> 
> - Entschuldigung, bitte! Kennen Sie Deutsch sprechen? --pregunta el alemán.
> 
> ...



típico de los mexicanos, no quieren aprender y prefieren vivir en la ignorancia , yo también soy mexicano, pero no soy así, me gusta aprender de todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## dearlana (Nov 24, 2013)

Un amigo a otro:

¿Sabes?... ¡por fin le encontré el punto G a mi mujer!

¿Si?.

... lo tenía su hermana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ... lo tenía su hermana.


 
    Mis reverencias maestro  , queda todo en familia , hijos que son sobrinos y sobrinos que son hijos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2013)

interesante eso de ponerse a buscarlo "por todos lados "...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2013)

El dedo como diciendo veni para acá , dos falanges


----------



## Kebra (Nov 28, 2013)

Riiiinnnng!

-Hola, Manolo! Te llamo por la cortadora de césped!
-Carajo Pepe! Que bien se escucha!!!


----------



## dearlana (Nov 30, 2013)

Un señor le pregunta a otro en la calle:

Por favor señor...me da la hora...


aaahhh...lo siento...si me la hubiera pedido antes...ya se la di a un señor que pasó primero.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 2, 2013)

Iba un señor con un ferrari a 100 por hora.

En esto, que observa por el espejo retrovisor, que le venía siguiendo un alumno con una scooter de 49.

"Una scooter a 100 por hora...debe ser muy buena. Voy a coger 150 a ver si también es capaz de seguirme".

Al rato, observa por el espejo que vuelve a estar muy próximo el alumno.

Vuelve a dar un acelerón y coge 200 por hora.

Al rato, otra vez el alumno casi alcánzandole con la scooter.

Le pisa de nuevo al ferrari...

El alumno se queda un poco atrás...pero al momentito...otra vez, casi alcanzándole de nuevo.

"Esto es increíble...Voy a parar para preguntarle qué preparación le hizo a la scooter".

Se para y le pregunta al alumno:

¡ Fuerte scooter tienes! ¿A cuanto le rectificaste el motor ? ¡Que cogí 250 por hora  y otra vez te volvías a acercar al ferrari!.

Alumno:

"¡¡¡ SI ENCUENTRO AL C B R N  QUE ME AMARRÓ LA SCOOTER A LA DEFENSA TRASERA DE SU COCHE CON LA MANGUERA DE REGAR EL JARDÍN DEL INSTITUTO...LO MATO!!!


(La manguera se estiraba y se encogía al acelerar el ferrari).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> (La manguera se estiraba y se encogía al acelerar el ferrari).


 
 entendemos , entendemos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 3, 2013)

*No a todos les beneficia el apagón analógico*.


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Un lorito se traga un comprimido de Viagra 
que su dueño había dejado distraídamente a su alcance. 
Cuando el dueño se percata de lo que había pasado,
decide meter al lorito en el freezer para calmar sus ímpetus .
Una hora más tarde, el hombre decide abrir la puerta del congelador y se encuentra al lorito agitado y empapado en sudor .
- ¿Pero cómo podes estar sudando en el congelador? 
Y el lorito responde:
- ¿Y vos crees que es fácil hacerlo con una gallina congelada? hno:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 23, 2013)

*Un chiste gráfico Navideño.*
 *Jojojo* 


​


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2013)

El marido a la mujer:

"Toma cariño: Una aspirina".

¿Una aspirina?. ¡Pero si a mi no me duele nada!.

*¡Pues entonces...a f...ar!.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 26, 2013)

Y por eso siempre me despierto con Sueño???


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2013)

Un loco le dice a otro!!
!! Vamos a jugar fútbol !!
El otro loco le contesta:
No puedo ando con vómito y diarrea 
Y el otro le dice: 
No importa traelos y jugamos los cuatros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2013)

NO guta , queroso !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 4, 2014)

Terapeuta Sexual entrevistando a su paciente:
--Por Favor defina su vida sexual en 2 palabras...
--Mi Que???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2014)

5G R


 (Iphone)


----------



## asherar (Ene 6, 2014)

La frecuencia menos recomendable para trabajar es 5 Hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2014)

Che Pedro , te invito a que nos enfiestemos . . .

Que bueno , si  ! Dale , dale ! ¿Y cuántos seríamos?

Contando a tu mujer seríamos tres


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Pedro , te invito a que nos enfiestemos . . .
> 
> Que bueno , si  ! Dale , dale ! ¿Y cuántos seríamos?
> 
> Contando a tu mujer seríamos tres


----------



## nuk (Ene 8, 2014)

*+18*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 10, 2014)

Una cosa es el razonamiento y otra el conocimiento.

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Lo calificaron con doble buevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2014)

no se porque si contesto todo bien, están todas mal formuladas las preguntas,
excepto la ultima pregunta


----------



## dearlana (Ene 10, 2014)

Me recordó a una pregunta de razonamiento que decía:

"¿Que interpretación le das a esta frase?":

*Habló el toro y dijo muu.*

Respuesta:

...pues claro...no va a decir beee.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 10, 2014)

es qeu parecen respuestas estupidas, pero las respuestas contestan exactamente la pregunta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es qeu parecen respuestas estupidas, pero las respuestas contestan exactamente la pregunta



por eso digo,porque le pusieron un 00


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso digo,porque le pusieron un 00




eso es como la de: te ponen en una habitacion con 4 puertas, por cual salis?

en una puerta hay un rio de lava, en otra leones muertos de hambre, en otra las serpientes mas venenosas y en la ultima todo tipo de alimañas(escorpiones, arañas, etc)

y vas a salir por la de los leones, total, ya estan muertos


----------



## dearlana (Ene 12, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso digo,porque le pusieron un 00



-----------------------------------

En el razonamiento abstracto existen unas limitaciones incluso biológicas ( La edad). Hay una edad crítica a los 16 años.

A la gente muy joven les cuesta mucho entender las frases con doble sentido.

En los pequeños, esas frases como respuesta, se entienden y se comprenden.

El problema surge cuando los alumnos mayores contestan así.

Cuando le hacen la misma pregunta a alumnos un poco mayores y contestan así: Indica cierta inmadurez.

Son esos tests iniciales de principio de curso que se hacen para averiguar el nivel con el que los alumnos entran en la Secundaria.

(Por ejemplo: Contestan que una pizza se prepara a 480 grados de temperatura. O: Que ellos miden 1 metro y 720 centímetros y cosas por el estilo = No llegan a un nivel mínimo = Hay que pasarlos a programas especales).

De ahí el "cero" en esos casos concretos...en cuanto a razonamiento. Solamente en eso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2014)

dearlana cuando yo estaba en la escuela(secundaria),estudiando cada tanto contestaba así,lo hacia para  divertirme.
luego daba la materia oralmente,
yo siempre cuidaba mi promedio ,calificación a calificación , si aunque no parezca,yo tenia las mejores calificaciones y claro,los profesores se daban cuenta cuando yo no queria hacer la prueba seriamente,lo que me ayudaba en mis calificaciones¡¡¡ 
de todas maneras no dejaba de ser divertido ¡¡¡
en la unica materia que siempre reprobé fue en lengua y literatura,apenas me alcanzaba para aprobar,
ya era una lucha constante que al final no me preocupaba y lo hacia a propósito ,
le hacia sentir a la profesora que su materia no me interesaba (la verdad es no podia y nunca la entendi,y se nota por mi mala ortografia de hoy en dia)).
me gustaba refregarle en la cara mis demás notas en todas las materias, ella no lo podia entender y yo me negaba a cooperar.(9,50 promedio en todo, matematica,quimica,historia,en fin todas las materias restantes)
lo mismo con la materia de ingles,apenas aprobaba y siempre haciéndole saber que no me gustaba la materia ni el idioma ni ni el colonialismo del idioma  que enseñaba,yo le contestaba en alemán o en guaraní.
solo me ponia serio cuando tenia que alcanzar el promedio y aprobar la materia,
por eso yo cuando veo ese tipo de respuestas,primero me pienso que el alumno o la persona que respondió ¿no se esta burlando inteligentemente ?





dearlana dijo:


> -
> El problema surge cuando los alumnos mayores contestan así.
> 
> Cuando le hacen la misma pregunta a alumnos un poco mayores y contestan así: Indica cierta inmadurez.
> ...


zassss yo nunca madure jajajajja ¡¡¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Ene 14, 2014)

El mundo de la Inteligencia es muy complejo.

Hasta han intentado clasificarla en 7 clases.

Los alumnos con coeficientes de inteligencia especialmente altos, si atendemos a esas clasificaciones: Se aburren en las clases normales y es lógico que sea así. Y es cierto que algunos reaccionan burlándose inteligentemente.

Mi idea sobre eso es que jamás se debe descalificar a nadie que esté intentando superarse en algo. O, simplemente, que su intención sea buena respecto a algo.

-----------------------------

El problema de los Centros actuales son las plazas limitadas.

Y se echa mano a cribas de una forma u otra. A cual más injusta.

Una de ellas son las pruebas de acceso.

-----------------------------------------

Pero yo creo que la peor de todas es *la posterior*:

Las Oposiciones.

Esa hunde al más guapo.

Meses y meses estudiando y preparándose para luego encontrarse con una baja nota.

Se de compañeros que han cogido depresiones y de alguna compañera que hoy ya no existe por esa causa.

--------------------------------------------------

Redacción y demás:

En mi época no se contabilizaban las acentuaciones como errores ortográficos y nunca se lo perdonaré a aquellos profesores. Todavía arrastro algún fallo en ese sentido. Los primeros años de vida son primordiales para afianzar eso. Es como el aprendizaje de idiomas.


----------------------------------------------------

La letra y demás:

Lo importante es la persona. Su forma de ver las cosas. La consideración hacia los demás que nos tratan bien. La Asertividad y todo eso.

------------------------------------------------
P.D:

Cada vez me gusta más este foro y es por la coincidencia de gente 10 que hay él.

Yo creo que los "electrónicos" tenemos muchas cosas positivas en común.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 15, 2014)

*- Papá, ¿Tú alguna vez te enamoraste de una maestra?*

*- Sí, la de preescolar.*

*- ¿Y qué pasó?*

*- Pues tu mamá casi se divorcia de mi y te sacó de ahí.*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2014)

– ¿Que le hace pensar que le voy a dar el puesto de mi secretaria?
– ( . Y . )
—¡CONTRATADA!


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 23, 2014)

Chico3001 dijo:


> *( . Y . )*   —¡CONTRATADA!


Ja ja ja ... me tarde un poco en entender.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 24, 2014)

Señor, ¿qué va a tomar?
—Lo de siempre, por favor.
—¿Un vaso de agua para hacerse el tonto mientras nos roba WiFi?
—Si es tan amable.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

UN CHISTESITO.

2 monjas van al mercado y se demoraron mucho.
- Hermana Maria, ya es oscuro y aún estamos lejos del convento.
- Sí, Hermana Dulce, y ya se dió cuenta de que un hombre nos está siguiendo?
- Sí. Qué querrá?
- Lógico: violarnos
… - Qué hacemos?
- Lógico: separarnos. Usted por allá y yo por aquí
El hombre siguió a la Hermana Dulce
. La Hermana Maria llegó al convento preocupada. Pasada una hora, llega la Hermana Dulce.
- Qué sucedió?
- Lógico: comencé a correr, y él también.
- Y entonces?
- Lógico: me alcanzó
- Dios mío! Y usted qué hizo?
- Lógico: me levanté el vestido.
- Hermana! Y qué hizo él?
- Lógico: se bajó los pantalones
- Y entonces?
- Lógico No es obvio? Una monja con el vestido levantado corre más rápido que un hombre con los pantalones abajo!

SI USTED PENSÓ EN OTRO FINAL, RECE 188 AVE MARÍAS
Y 320 PADRES NUESTROS.
PIDE A DIOS QUE LIMPIE TU MENTE!


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2014)

Un señor en un restaurante se comió dos primeros platos + dos segundos platos + un tercer plato + las bebidas.

Solo le faltaba pedir ya "los" postres.

El camarero le comenta:

Observo que sabe usted comer como un mulo.

Pues espere un ratito a que me coma los postres y podrá observar que también se correr como un galgo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Le comenta Samuel a Abraham : estoy preocupado por Ariel , romper diente de peine y tirar.

Dios mio  , dice Abraham , se nota que estar grave muchacho  !

Así que entre los dos deciden charlar con él a ver que le sacan . . .

Y uno comienza : te veo mejor peinado Ariel , ¿comprar peine noivo?

Si , dice Ariel.

Ah ¿y que problema tener otro peine? pregunta Abraham ? . . . 

Ariel : romperse último diente y tirar ! 

.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Un compadre le pregunta al otro:

A ver compadre si me ayuda un poco porque estoy escribiendo una carta: Como se escribe viaje: ¿Con be larga o con be pequeña?.

¡Hay compadre! ¡Eso depende del viaje!.

¿Qué depende del viaje?.

Si.

Si es un viaje de ida, se escribe con be larga.

Si es un viaje de vuelta se escribe con be pequeña.

¿Y si es un viaje de ida y vuelta?.

Si es un viaje de ida y vuelta...entonces se escribe con doblebé.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 11, 2014)

*que decís lo puedo subir al FORO*

Dos mujeres borrachas se detienen a orinar en un cementerio... La primera en orinar no tenía con qué secarse; por lo tanto, agarra su tanga, se seca y la tira La segunda, que tampoco tenía nada con qué secarse, pensó:"yo voy a tirar mi tanga... carísima!, de Victoria's Secret". Entonces, agarra la cinta de una corona que estaba encima de una tumba y la coloca dentro de la tanga para no mojarla... Al día siguiente, uno de los maridos llama al otro y le cuenta: - Mi mujer llegó anoche a casa borracha y sin tanga... terminé con mi matrimonio! Y el otro le responde: - Tuviste suerte amigo!!! ¡La mía me salió más atorranta!, llegó a casa borracha y con una cinta en el traste que decía: ¡JAMÁS TE OLVIDAREMOS! Con cariño: Antonio, Carlos, Pepe y toda la Universidad de Ingeniería!... 

..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2014)

*Ayudé a cruzar a un ciego con su perro... *
*Ahora a esperar a ver que raza sale de ahí *


*Ayer estuve todo el día sin internet y cuando salí de mi cuarto había gente en casa. Familia creo que se llaman, muy loco todo. *


*—Papá, ¿viste que terrible camioneta tiene mi nuevo novio? *
*—Es el camión de la basura.. *
*—¡SIEMPRE BUSCANDO DEFECTOS! ¡SIEMPRE! *


*-Ma, si no me vino, ¿Eso quiere decir que no soy mujer todavía? *
*-Basta Santiago, me tenes harta. *



*-Nada es imposible. *
*-A ver rascate la espalda con la rodilla, hombre positivo. *



*Tendría que perder peso . . pero es que yo odio perder. *



*-Má, quién es Batman? *
*-Es un señor que de día es millonario y de noche se disfraza y cuida la ciudad. *
*-Como el tío? *
*-No, el tío es travesti *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 14, 2014)

> -Má, quién es Batman?
> -Es un señor que de día es millonario y de noche se disfraza y cuida la ciudad.
> -Como el tío?
> -No, el tío es travesti


----------



## chclau (Abr 22, 2014)

La novia le dice al novio:
- Mi amor, te apuesto 100 dolares que te digo una frase que te va a poner inmensamente contento y triste a la vez.
- No creo... a ver, dale!
- De todos tus amigos, sos el que la tiene mas larga!

El hermanito menor espiando, a traves del ojo de la cerradura, a su hermana mayor que se encerro con el novio en la pieza:
- Pero que desgraciados, y a mi me mandan al psicologo porque me chupo el dedo???

Dos amigas pasean por la Madre Patria, una local y una argentina. Las dos tremendamente gordas y ademas caraduras, ambas han salido con vestidos rojos muy ajustados.
Salen de un cafe y caen en la cuenta de que es la fiesta de San Fermin y al ver los toros que se les echan encima, las dos comienzan a correr.
Previsiblemente a los pocos metros ya no les queda aire, la argentina se queda atras resoplando.
La gallega se da vuelta y le grita:
- Muevete, mujer, que te coje el toro!
- Deja, prefiero tener un novillo y no un infarto...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 29, 2014)

este es un clasico:

-Tengo que decirte algo.
-Yo tambien.
-A la cuenta de 3 lo decimos; 1,2,3
-Mi prima es Hombre.
-Me cogX a tu..... QUE?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2014)

jajajaja muuuy bueno, no lo conocia!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajajaja muuuy bueno, no lo conocia!



+2 no yo tampoco esta muy bueno 

El de aluminio en la cabeza sos vos *nuk* hacete cargo jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

Justo te iba a contar un chiste sobre el Sodio y el Hidrógeno, pero NaH.

bueno SI 

¿Cuál es la formula quimica del agua bendita?
H-dios-O


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2014)

*Convención Internacional de Puesta a Tierra eficiente :*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 6, 2014)

Me hizo acordar a un FORERO que peguntaba que si ponía una jabalina en una maceta SI así tenia tierra 

Que manera de reírme es día


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2014)

Fábrica de helados:


----------



## dearlana (May 11, 2014)

Como saben: Hay dos clases de bicicletas: Con barra y sin barra.

Las primeras son las típicas de los ciclistas profesionales.

Las segundas son más cómodas porque no hay que levantar la pierna para subirse a ellas.

-------------------------------------

Llevaba una mujer haciendo auto-stop más de media hora y nadie paraba.

"Está claro que no llamo la atención a nadie", se dijo.

Me voy a quitar la blusa para ver si alguno para.

Y nada...que no paraba nadie. Todos los coches seguían de largo.

En esto que para un señor que venía con una bicicleta y le dijo: " Suba".

Después de un buen rato de ir viajando en la bicicleta y en vista de que el ciclista no decía ni palabra, le comentó:

" ¡Oiga!, ¿Usted no se ha dado cuenta de que estoy sin blusa?.

A lo que el hombre le respondió:

¿ Y usted no se ha dado cuenta de que la bicicleta no tiene barra ?.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 12, 2014)

Había un gringo y un jamaiquino en el orinal de un baño y el gringo se le queda mirando el instrumento al jamaiquino y ve que tiene un tatuaje igual al de el con las letras "WY" y el gringo le dice: mmm veo que tienes tatuado el nombre de tu novia que al igual que la mía se llama wendy por que mira ; efectivamente al depleglarse el instrumento del gringo salia el nombre wendy! Y el jamaiquino le dice nah nah !! El Jamaiquino lo despliega y decía: WELCOME TO JAMAICA AND HAVE A VERY NICE DAY!!!!


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2014)

Buenos días.

Cuenta una leyenda que en una ocasión estaba Jesús reunido con los discípulos...

- En verdad, en verdad os digo que y=ax^2

Los discípulos se quedaron perplejos mirándose unos a otros  

Por fin Pedro dijo...

Señor, no entendemos nada. 

- Jesús contestó... Es una parábola.

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 15, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2014)

La que me tocó a mi salió despavorida 

Son malos ambos extremismos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La que me tocó a mi salió despavorida
> 
> Son malos ambos extremismos



Si pero prefiero que me mire esa mina y me diga que la tengo... y no que me cogote el de a lado. Así es la tecnología avanza por un lado y se frena por otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2014)

Había un gay relojeando al tipo de mingitorio de al lado, en el baño de un bar.

El de al lado se baja el sierre y hace todo un espamento , el tipo nota que agarra con una mano y luego con la otra  . . . a la pucha , piensa , ésto tengo que verlo y estira el cogote relamiéndose.

El otro le dice : Es que si no le hago canaleta , me mojo todo los pantalones


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2014)

*En la cena con amigos, el pequeño Jaimito fue obligado a hacer la **oración de la familia…*
*Jaimito dijo: pero yo no sé cómo orar*
*El papá le contestó: solo ora por los miembros de tu familia, **nuestros amigos y vecinos y las personas pobres.*
*JAIMITO EMPEZÓ: **“Querido Dios, gracias por nuestras visitas y sus hijos, quienes se **acabaron todas mis galletas y el helado.*
*Bendícelos para que no regresen nunca más.*
*Perdona al hijo de nuestro vecino, que le quitó la ropa a mi hermana **y luchó con ella en su cama.*
*Para navidad por favor envíale ropa a todas esas pobres mujeres **desnudas en el celular de mi papá.*
*Y provee un techo para todos esos pobres hombres sin hogar , que usan **el dormitorio de mi mamá cuando mi papá está en el trabajo.*
*AMEN ”*


----------



## GatoXMiau (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey, aquí mi aportación:

¿Que es una bombilla con patas?
-Un andaluz

Aquí va otro:

¿Un pingüino menos un pingüino?
-Ningüino

Y por último, al gran Riki lopez:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

pobre pato ya no puede caminar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2014)

Manera facil de deshacerse del yerno


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Manera facil de deshacerse del yerno



Si cuando veas patos corre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahora al pato le gritan Balcar-ñudo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2014)

*Tres amigos están discutiendo sobre la cosa más rápida del mundo:
 El primero dice:
Yo creo que la cosa más rápida del mundo es el rayo; cuando cae del cielo, baja tan rápido que ni lo ves.
 El segundo dice:
Yo creo que la cosa más rápida es la luz, porque  cuando llegas a tu casa y aprietas el interruptor para encenderla,  pulsas y al instante, sin darte cuenta está encendida.
 Y el tercero dice:
Pues yo creo que hay otra cosa más rápida que el rayo y la luz.
 Los otros dos preguntan: ¿Y cuál es?
 -La diarrea. Una noche estaba en el campo y de pronto se me retorció el  estómago; salí para mi casa como un rayo y cuando encendí la luz, ya se  me había salido.

;****************************************************************************

Mami, mami, los mosquitos me quieren picar.
 .- Hijo, pues apaga la luz.
 (El niño apaga la luz y se meten las luciérnagas)....
 Mami, mami, ahora me están buscando con linternas.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

* Pero el limpiaparabrisas  no me lo rompió ! *


http://www.pbh2.com/humor/fail-gif/attachment/being-cool-fail/
http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/car-wash-fail.gif



****************************************



*Si tu suegra sufre vértigo . . . *


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2014)

*¿Saben porqué a los pobres nunca les dan la paperas?.*


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2014)

porque les dan pa-manzanas


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> porque les dan pa-manzanas



------------------------------------------


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2014)

pobre perro ,ve todo gris


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Al final el de la lámpara roja , era solo la lámpara para los reflejos condicionados  !


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2014)

Asi o mas claro 

Siempre hemos escuchadolas reglas del lado femenino.Ahora aquí están las reglas desde mi lado masculino.

Estas son mis reglas:

Por favor note que todas están enumeradas 1….. 
A PROPÓSITO! 
Porque todas son igual de importantes.


1.Los senos están ahí para ser vistos, mirados y observados.
Y eso es lo que hacemos!. 
No intentes cambiar eso…
1. Aprende cómo usar el inodoro. 
Tu ya eres una mujer grande. 
Si la tapa está arriba, la bajas.
Yo la necesito arriba, tu la necesitas abajo. Tú nunca me oirás discutiendo porqué tu la dejaste abajo.
1. Sábado quiere decir Deportes. Es como la luna llena o el cambio de las mareas. Déjalo ser.
1. Ir de compras NO es un deporte. Y no!, nunca vamos a pensar que lo sea. No insistas.
1. Llorar es puro chantaje.
1. Pide lo que quieres obtener. Vamos a aclararlo de una vez por todas:
Las indirectas sutiles no funcionan!
Las indirectas fuertes no funcionan!
Las indirectas obvias no funcionan!
SÓLO DILO!!! Es así de fácil.
1. ‘SI’ y ‘NO’ son respuestas pefectamente aceptables para casi cualquier pregunta.
1. Ven a mí con un problema… solo si quieres que te ayude a resolverlo. Eso es lo que nosotros hacemos. Si lo que buscas es simpatía… para eso están tus amigas.
1.Un dolor de cabeza de 17 días es un problema de salud. Pide una cita con un médico.
1. Cualquier cosa que yo haya dicho hace 6 meses es inadmisible en una discusión. 
De hecho, todos mis comentarios caducan a los 7 días.
1. Si crees que estás gorda, probablemente lo estás. 
No me preguntes a mí.
1. Si algo que dijimos puede ser interpretado de 2 formas, y una de ellas te hace sentir triste o enojada, yo quise decir la otra.
1. Tú puedes pedir que yo haga algo o puedes decirme cómo quieres que algo sea hecho.
Pero No Ambas cosas a la vez.
Si tu ya sabes cuál es la mejor forma de hacerlo, hazlo tu misma
1. Por favor di lo que tengas que decir…. durante las propagandas!.
1. Cristobal Colón no necesitó preguntar direcciones. Yo tampoco necesito preguntar.
1. Todos los hombre tenemos vista en 16 colores.
Melocotón, por ejemplo, es una fruta, no un color.
Nosotros no tenemos idea de lo que es color malva o color durazno.
1. Si me pica… me rasco!. Donde sea.
1.Si yo pregunto “que pasa?” y tu respondes “Nada”, yo voy a actuar como si nada pasara. Sé que mientes, pero no vale la pena tomarse más molestias.
1. Si haces una pregunta que no quieres que te respondan, 
espera una respuesta que no quieres escuchar.
1. Cuando vamos a algún lado, absolutamente cualquier cosa que te pongas te queda bien, en serio.
1. No me preguntes qué estoy pensando, al menos que estés preparada para discutir temas tales como:
-Sexo,
-Deportes, o
-Carros
1. Tienes suficiente ropa.
1. Tienes muchos zapatos.
1. Estoy en forma. 
Redondo es una forma!.

Gracias por leer esto.
Si. Yo sé. Esta noche tengo que dormir en el sofá. Pero sabes que a los hombres ¡eso no nos importa!
Es como ir de camping.


----------



## foso (Jul 4, 2014)

La verdad que este país de Argentina es increíble, una empresa me acaba de ofrecer sexo con unas promotoras a cambio de promocionar una marca de detergente en el foro. Una locura !!
Obvio que no acepté... Porque mi voluntad es fuerte, tan fuerte como el nuevo AXION líquido, el verdadero desengrasante para cocinas, ahora con aroma vainilla y naranja, increíble !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

*Muchachos , pedaleen mas fuerte que pierdo la onda *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

foso dijo:


> La verdad que este país de Argentina es increíble, una empresa me acaba de ofrecer sexo con unas promotoras a cambio de promocionar una marca de detergente en el foro. Una locura !!
> Obvio que no acepté... Porque mi voluntad es fuerte, tan fuerte como el nuevo AXION líquido, el verdadero desengrasante para cocinas, ahora con aroma vainilla y naranja, increíble !!



me costo entender el chiste,pero al final lo entendí ,muy bueno . 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://radiomacondo.fm/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/m10.jpg
> 
> 
> *Muchachos , pedaleen mas fuerte que pierdo la onda *



radio a pedal¡¡¡¡


----------



## papirrin (Jul 10, 2014)

Es un radio de *2* Güeyes de potencia 

P.D. güeyes en ese contexto no es discriminatorio u ofensivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Hay que ver que hacen las novias , que las dejaron solitas  ?


----------



## foso (Jul 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay que ver que hacen las novias , que las dejaron solitas  ?



se las llevaron los rusos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Entonces fué válido lo de Güeyes 



papirrin dijo:


> Es un radio de *2* Güeyes de potencia
> 
> P.D. güeyes en ese contexto no es discriminatorio u ofensivo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://radiomacondo.fm/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/m10.jpg
> 
> 
> *Muchachos , pedaleen mas fuerte que pierdo la onda *



en el colegio teniamos(andaaa a saber de donde salio!) una bici con generador. era una de esas bicis fijas, casi casi de las que parecen tijera, con un generador engranado a la cadena. segun me habian contado era de uso militar, el color verde casi se podia ver jeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## nuk (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## dearlana (Ago 3, 2014)

No es mala idea:                             .


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2014)

¿Otra vez?                                                     .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 8, 2014)

jajaja que cura buchon


----------



## Marino (Ago 9, 2014)

Un hombre estaba a las 2 de la madrugada tocando la puerta del dormitorio de la sirvienta, cuando de pronto su mujer se levanta y lo sorprende:
- Sinvergüenza, ¿qué estás haciendo?.
Y el marido le contesta:
- Shhhh!. Cállate, si me abre, es pu-a y mañana la echamos.
__________


----------



## nuk (Ago 15, 2014)




----------



## yosimiro (Ago 15, 2014)

---El paciente con  problemas de vellosidad, y dificultad en el habla: 
Tengo pelo en la *cada*, las *piednas*, la espalda, *pdácticamente* no tengo una zona *libde* del pelo en el *cuedpo*.
Dígame doctod, ¿qué padezco?

---El doctor:

*Padece* un *ozito*.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 25, 2014)

Una chica rubia llama a su novio a las 3 de la mañana y le dice:

_ Hola amor disculpa la hora.
_ Que pasa
_ Es que no puedo dormir, estoy tan nerviosa por lo de mañana que me puse a armar un rompecabezas
_ Bueno me parece bien, pero tate tranquila que todo va a estar bien 
_ Si lo intentare. Mira te llamo porque no logro unir una pieza, puede ser? Todas son iguales
_ Bueno por eso le llaman rompecabezas
_ No. no, pero este es realmente complicado no e comenzado ni la primera unión 
_ Mira, todos lo rompecabezas viene en caja con su respectiva imagen porque no te guías 
_ Si, es un TIGRE. Es lo que hice, pero en serio no logro arma una.

El tipo sorprendido corta y le dice que va a ir a la casa. *No podía creer que tan dificil fuera ese rompecabezas.* La novia le abre, el la abrasa, besa y se dirige a la mesa. Ella se acerca. El mira la caja luego a ella, mira las piezas luego a la novia... el junta los cereales y los ponen en la caja y le dice:

*vamos a guardar el cereal y nunca mas hablaremos de esto.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 7, 2014)

Sin palabras...:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Éste lo pasaron hace unos días en la TV


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

¡¡¡sii lo vi el sábado ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Muy bien producido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

y si es de un canal de tv,tiene que estar bien producido ,
 ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿es raro porque nadie agarro a palazos al pobre perro disfrazado ???????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Salen todos araaaaaaaaaando  jajajaja

Me gusta el tipo colgando todo envuelto en telaraña y que todavía mueve las manos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

y el que queda enredado,en esa entrada de un subte parece ,,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Digo en el 1:50 , fijate que el tipo mueve las manos jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2014)

Estaba perdido y pregunté cómo llegar a Londres , la señorita sonrió , pestañeó sensual , sonrió , metió la mano debajo de su falda y me dijo *AQUÍ !*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2014)

```
Error 1011 Ray ID: 168d1c70fb340ac6
```

so se ve el enlace,haa ya lo vi es un mapa en el calzon


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2014)

Como dijo tarzan, ese chiste es una bomba....
Chita



De ¿*cómo llego hasta allí*?,  a ¿*que hora es*?...


----------



## nuk (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2014)

Socorrooooooooooooooooo  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 19, 2014)

A Que Te Saco Una Sonrisa
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA..VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA..VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..VACA.. VACA..
VACA.. VACA..VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
Ya sé 4 cosas sobre ti:
1) No leíste ni la mitad de las "VACA"
2) No te diste cuenta que uno de ellas esta
escrita con "B" (de burro).
3) Volviste atrás para fijarte cual estaba con "B"
y te diste cuenta de que era mentira.
4) Tienes una sonrisa en tu cara, y esto
me lleva a saber otras 11 cosas de ti:
1) Estas leyendo esto.
2) Eres humano.
3) No puedes decir la ''P'' sin... sin separar los
labios
4) Acabas de intentarlo.
6) Sigues leyendo.
7) Te estas riendo de ti.
8) Estabas tan ocupado/a riéndote que te
saltaste el 5) sin darte cuenta.
9) Revisaste si había un 5).
10) Acabas de reír nuevamente.
11) Estas pensando a quien vas a molestar con
esto.. Aja es cierto o no ?


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 20, 2014)

excelente Papirrin jajajajajajajajajajaja, tal cual!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## foso (Sep 20, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> A Que Te Saco Una Sonrisa
> VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
> VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
> VACA..VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..VACA.. VACA..
> ...



no me agrada este Papirrin, creo que es adivino


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2014)

papirrín: ¡ Fuera de serie! . ¡ No hay quien le gane ! . ¡ De lo mejorcito del foro !.

( Cuando vaya por Mexico...espero que me invites aunque sea a un café ).


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 20, 2014)

o una IGUANA bien fria


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Si son bienvenidos cuando gusten, pero concuerdo con el amigo torres, una caguamas bien frias


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> A Que Te Saco Una Sonrisa
> VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
> VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..
> VACA..VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA..VACA.. VACA..
> ...




Que V corta, que V larga.
La ortografía es amarga.
Si vaca va con V corta,
¿por qué la del burro es larga?
Hugo varela


----------



## nuk (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

el del iphone-bend 6 si me hizo reir


----------



## Rigeliano (Oct 10, 2014)

Ambos querian cosas diferentes...
http://33.media.tumblr.com/efa129c531fe1f24c61d0e90340ed14f/tumblr_n6kkqobFx41s58n9ho1_400.gif


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

Un grupo de amigos que no llevaban mucho tiempo de casados, comentaban en un bar:

"...y a ustedes...de las posturas...cual les ha gustado más..."

A mi: La del Misionero...dijo uno.

A mi : El Sesenta y Nueve...dijo otro.

Pues a mi...la que más me ha gustado es la del Potro Salvaje...

¿La del Potro Salvaje?. ¿Y como es eso?...

Consiste en la postura del perrito...de manera que pongas cariñosamente tu pecho sobre su espalda y cogiéndote suavemente de los pechos (= Para algo que diré luego)...en el momento de mayor plenitud...le susurres suavemente al oído:

"Esta es la postura que vuelve loca a mi secretaria"...

...y luego... aguantar 3 segundos sin caerte...

( Lo de cogerte de los pechos era para intentar no caerte el mayor tiempo posible).


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Un grupo de amigos que no llevaban mucho tiempo de casados, comentaban en un bar:
> 
> "...y a ustedes...de las posturas...cual les ha gustado más..."
> 
> ...



Después de eso, una semana tratando de hacerle entender que era una broma ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Después de eso, una semana tratando de hacerle entender que era una broma ...



si y después no ''mojas '' por unos meses jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Es *mas barato* comprarse uno de éstos :


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Después de eso, una semana tratando de hacerle entender que era una broma ...


---------------------------------------------

¿Una semana solamente?...= ¡El resto de la vida!.

Las mujeres no olvidan jamás.

Nos lo van a recordar cada vez que discutamos algo.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 29, 2014)

Me acorde de un chiste/adivinanza machista:

¿en que se parece una computadora a una mujer?
R.en que ninguna tiene cerebro pero tienen un chingx de memoria...
XD


----------



## chclau (Oct 30, 2014)

Te retruco con un chiste feminista para alegrarla a sp

En que se diferencia un hombre de una bateria?

Que la bateria aunque sea tiene un lado positivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

-Que nombre le pondremos al bebé ?

-Ponele Alpiste !

-Alpiste ?

-Si , parece m ijo , pero  no es


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -Que nombre le pondremos al bebé ?
> 
> -Ponele Alpiste !
> 
> ...



fuiste este no lo entendí!!!! Me quede sin chispa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2014)

-Si , parece mijo , pero  no es 

-Si , parece mi hijo , pero  no es


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -Si , parece mijo , pero  no es
> 
> -Si , parece mi hijo , pero  no es


Ah...! Claro.... :loco:


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2014)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2014)

*MIJO  dirían en el campo a : mi hijo*

ALPISTE


----------



## J2C (Nov 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .... ALPISTE


 Perdiste   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *MIJO  dirían en el campo a : mi hijo*
> 
> ALPISTE


----------



## nuk (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2014)

Tocan a la puerta de un hombre y resulta ser su bella vecina recién divorciada y le dice:

-Mira, acabo de llegar y estoy con unas ganas locas de divertirme, de emborracharme y tener sexo sin parar, en todas las posiciones, toda la noche... ¿Estás ocupado esta noche?

-¡¡¡Claro que no!!! 

-¡Ah!, ¿Entonces puedes cuidar a mi hijo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 10, 2014)

se repitan los mensajes se repiten


----------



## papirrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Este me parece que ha deber salido del deforma.com 

" Sistema Internacional de medidas agrega el 'EPN' como unidad universal a la pendegs"

O sea lo contrario al IQ


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 12, 2014)

jajaja muy bueno* don rata *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## chclau (Nov 17, 2014)

Joven dirigiendose al padre de una hermosa doncella:

- Tengo el honor de pedirle la mano de su hija.
- Pero... Uds. dos son muy jovenes. Mejor, meditelo.
- Ya me lo medi y entra justito.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Joven dirigiendose al padre de una hermosa doncella:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------o------------------------------------------


----------



## chclau (Nov 17, 2014)

La segunda y tercera fotos las entendi.

En la primera solo vi dos cosas y algo borroso en el fondo (habia fondo en esa foto?)... y justo llego mi jefe, y no me creyo para nada que esa foto fuera tu respuesta a un chiste mio.

Pero se quedo mirando el tambien.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yo recuerdo uno de un diario, es de humor político, y aunque algo antiguo, me causo gracia:

Un periodista se encuentra frente a Cavallo y le dice:

Primero, con la estatización de la deuda, perjudico a millones de personas. Luego, con la paridad, volvio a perjuciar a millones de personas, y más adelante, con el corralito, perjudico a miles de ahorristas. Digame, ¿por qué quiere volver?

Y Cavallo le contesta:

Y... por los que quedan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2014)

Ahora van a la escuela  

http://www.unc.edu.ar/extension-unc/vinculacion/escuela-formacion-politica


----------



## papirrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya hasta los enseñan  

me recordo la pelicula de escuela de rateros de don pedro infante...

https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&...X9ySGQM0fAy-j_0Iyd2tpHg&bvm=bv.79908130,d.aWw


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 17, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Ya hasta los enseñan
> 
> me recordo la pelicula de escuela de rateros de don pedro infante...
> 
> https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&...X9ySGQM0fAy-j_0Iyd2tpHg&bvm=bv.79908130,d.aWw



Este dato me viene al pelo colega, justamente me gusta el cine clásico


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora van a la escuela
> 
> http://www.unc.edu.ar/extension-unc/vinculacion/escuela-formacion-politica



Si me permiten un comentario de tipo offtopic, ya que están en el tema, el mismo Cavallo daba clases en Hardvard, y justamente la enseñanza consistía en las mismas macanas (bastante gruesas, por cierto) que el mismo se mando, más otras lindezas propias del modelo capitalista-neoliberal.
Uno en este caso no sabe si reir o llorar.

Y ya que estamos en el tema, una frase seguida de un comentario del personaje de Mafalda:

la frase: 
El verdadero fin de la política es hacer cómoda la existencia y felices a los pueblos.

"Se nota, se nota", comentaba Mafalda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Detectores de *Metal :*


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2014)

No tenemos cura, tuvimos al mejor presidente que se pueda tener, y lo hechamos en 48 hora.....


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

Aca tampoco hay cura para resolver los problemas ya graves de inseguridad nustro queridisimo presidente propone cambiar del 066 al 911 y pum se acabaron los problemas 
Por cierto un chiste del mexican 911

-911: cual es su emergencia?
Si lo estan matando apriete el 1
Si lo estan secuestrando apriete el 2
Si lo estan robando apriete el 3
Si se lo estan violando apriete el asterisco


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Nadie preguntó quién ni por qué.....


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

Naaa el chiste esta en el ultimo que es de doble sentido XD.
Apriete el asterisco.,.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Seeeeee, yo me refería al mío, los Argentinos lo van a entender.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

Aaaahhh ok , el tuyo es porque la cristina se enfermo no?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

No, porque se llama Ramón Puerta, y con Puerta *"siempra habrá una salida"*


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

no se quien sea, pero esta gracioso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2014)

un hombre va en su caballo al galope con un perrito carriendo entre las patas del corcel . 
al llegar a un pequeño arroyo el gaucho golpea al caballo con la intencion de que lo salte .  El caballo se retoba .  el gaucho le vuelve a pegar, el caballo se da vuelta y le dice . 
- si queres cruza vos, yo no salto ni loco . 
El gaucho salta del caballo y corre velozmente con el perrito atras . 
despues de varios kilometros al hombrese detiene para recuperar el aliento .  El perrito se le pone al lado lo mira y le dice:
- que julepe nos pegamos patroncito .

*******************************************************************

-Vengo a bautizar a mi hijo . 
- y como le pienza poner- pregunta el juez de paz . 
- *Agosto* *Catedral*- responde orgulloso el padre . 
- no señor esos no son nombres permitidos . 
-A no- dice el padre -¿ y por que  se lo permitieron al padre de *Julio* *Iglesias*?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un hombre va en su caballo al galope con un perrito carriendo entre las patas del corcel .
> al llegar a un pequeño arroyo el gaucho golpea al caballo con la intencion de que lo salte .  El caballo se retoba .  el gaucho le vuelve a pegar, el caballo se da vuelta y le dice .
> - si queres cruza vos, yo no salto ni loco .
> El gaucho salta del caballo y corre velozmente con el perrito atras .
> ...


!!!Mui bueno lo segundo chiste , haora quanto a  lo premero chiste  aun estoy ronpendo mi cabeza traduzido lo español para lograr entiender mejor ( mismo asi se que es mui bueno , jajajajajaajjajaj) y no penses ustedes  que el San Google tradutor ayuda , peor aun si queda , conplica mas con su traduciones mediocres  , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Ganiel Gopez


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2014)

el primer chiste ,,,
el hombre piensa que el caballo habla y se asusta ,
pero el perro es el que hablaba


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 11, 2014)

Es de la ocasión que le robaron a Pablo Lescano


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2014)

Buenísssssssssimoooooo ... no puedo parar de reir ...


----------



## papirrin (Dic 12, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> [url]http://livedoor.4.blogimg.jp/himasoku123/imgs/7/7/77c576bf.gif[/URL]
> 
> Buenísssssssssimoooooo ... no puedo parar de reir ...


 esta buenisimo


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2014)




----------



## pppppo (Dic 23, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 122587



Ni que lo hubiera dicho yo, muy bueno.


----------



## Marino (Dic 24, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2014)

Me lo mandó una amiga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2014)

yo no lo entendi


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 26, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no lo entendi


preservativos 98% de eficacia
pastillas 99%
chanclas con medias 100% pues la mina ni te mira por lo naco que te ves


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2014)

no creo
, ¿y si las chanchlas se las pone brat pit ?
¿o si se las pone su majestad heee?


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 26, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no creo
> , ¿y si las chanchlas se las pone brat pit ?
> ¿o si se las pone su majestad heee?



Tendriamos que preguntarle a la lemura


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me lo mandó una amiga
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1425704852_62b4e3dc6cfd3bc37bbb829f9898579f



Es posible que esos señores no tengan pareja, nadie debiera andar por la calle así, pero en la casa yo uso ojotas con calcetines(medias), prefiero eso a la irritación y los hongos.
Eso sí, en la calle tampoco usaría esas sandalias o como se llamen.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 26, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no lo entendi


Yo entiendo que los "afrancesados" no le gustan seso con mujeres  , portanto no hay como generar hijos 
Att.
Ganiel Gopez


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo entiendo que los "afrancesados" no le gustan seso con mujeres


------------------------------------------------o----------------------------------------
Que poca cultura tengo....

Yo creía que ese calzado solo lo usaban los Romanos.


----------



## pppppo (Dic 26, 2014)

Nooo yo lo uso tambien y con medias. Es mas si a mi señora no le gustaba le dije que se buscara otro marido. Aguante ojotas o sandalias con medias. Perdi la verguenza a la vuelta de la esquina por suerte.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 26, 2014)

Y al rato  ... Si querida


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2014)

y como siempre el lemur es el catalizador ,para arenar hno:


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2014)

pppppo dijo:


> Nooo yo lo uso tambien y con medias. Es mas si a mi señora no le gustaba le dije que se buscara otro marido. Aguante ojotas o sandalias con medias. Perdi la verguenza a la vuelta de la esquina por suerte.


----------------------------------------------------o------------------------------------
Nada en contra de eso, solo que no los usaría, pero cada cual es dueño.......
Por eso dije...

*"pero en la casa yo uso ojotas con calcetines(medias), prefiero eso a la irritación y los hongos".*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2014)

a mi me gusta andar en medias ,descalzo pero con medias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> prefiero eso a la irritación y los hongos.


 

Micosis : enfermedad causada porongos 

Hace añares estaba mi hermana con dos compañeros estudiando , uno leia en voz alta y se turnaban para hacerlo. Le toca a mi hermana y comienza con : Micosis : enfermedad causada porongos , uno de ellos le dijo que no entendía y mi hermana repite , entonces el otro pone otra excusa y de vuelta mi hermana repitiendo : Micosis : enfermedad causada porongos (penes) , así hasta que los dos compañeros terminaron revolcados de risa y mi hermana con cara de nada sin entender . . .  hasta que le explicaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2015)




----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2015)

Hola.

REFLEXIÓN NAVIDEÑA







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2015)

un chanchito le pregunta a la madre
¿mama mama porque tenemos un aujerito donde esta la colita?
la mama chancha-   ¡¡¡¡porque si lo tuvieras en la espalda serias una alcancía¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)




----------



## Kebra (Ene 7, 2015)

En el mundo hay 10 clases de personas: las que conocen el sistema binario, y las que no.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2015)

​


----------



## asherar (Ene 10, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 123442​



Te lo robo para feisbuq... Al conocimiento profundo hay que darle prensa !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

http://tu.tv/videos/anuncio-de-unos-altavoces-muy-bueno


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 13, 2015)

​


----------



## idem258 (Ene 15, 2015)




----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2015)

idem258 dijo:


>


 O le gusta mucho la electrónica, en especial los diodos o algo anda mal con su ánodo....


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 17, 2015)

Vá lido en Argentina y paises que recibieran la misma traducción(sospecho que el resto de Latinoamérica).

*Leer bien antes de moderar.*

El hijo de 4 años al padre

Papá ¿vamo a jugar a que vo eras puto?

¿Que?.....¡¡¡No!!!

Dale pa... vamos a jugar a que vo eras puto.

Mocoso de mier ... Sopapo(bofetada)

(entre sollozos) bueno entonces yo era puto y vos tibilín.


----------



## asherar (Ene 20, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Vá lido en Argentina y paises que recibieran la misma traducción(sospecho que el resto de Latinoamérica).
> 
> *Leer bien antes de moderar.*
> 
> ...



ACLARAR, hoy ya hay toda una generación que no conoce quién era Pluto y Tribilín ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 20, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> ACLARAR, hoy ya hay toda una generación que no conoce quién era Pluto y Tribilín ...





esta *GOOGLE*






Cho-jojo.. hay muchos capítulos donde están juntos


----------



## dearlana (Ene 20, 2015)

*Contraseñas:*

- CREE SU CONTRASEÑA
- zanahoria

- LO SENTIMOS, SU CONTRASEÑA DEBE CONTENER MÁS  DE DIEZ CARACTERES
- zanahoriagrandísima

- LO SENTIMOS, SU CONTRASEÑA DEBE CONTENER AL MENOS UNA CIFRA
- 1zanahoriagrandísima

- LO SENTIMOS, SU CONTRSEÑA NO PUEDE CONTENER ACENTOS
- 50putaszanahoriasgrandes

- LOS SENTIMOS, SU CONTRASEÑA DEBE CONTENER AL MENOS UNA MAYÚSCULA
- 50PUTASzanahoriasgrandes

- LO SENTIMOS, SU CONTRASEÑA NO PUEDE CONTENER MÁS DE DOS MAYÚSCULAS
CONSECUTIVAS
- ¡50PutasZanahoriasGrandesQueTeVoyaMeterPorElCuloSiNoMeDasInmediatamenteUnAcceso!


- LO SENTIMOS, SU CONTRASEÑA NO PUEDE CONTENER EXCLAMACIONES
- AhoraSiQueVoyaIrDirectamenteaBuscarteyTeVoyaMeterLas50ZanahoriasGigantesPorElCulo


- LO SENTIMOS, ESA CONTRASEÑA YA ESTÁ SIENDO UTILIZADA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

si como molesta eso de las contraseñas ,
la del banco, es otra ,
si pones una que ya usaste te dice que no se puede,porque ya fue usada,
cuando gaste todas las combinaciones de 4 cifras,te quiero ver,,
a ver que pasa


----------



## dearlana (Ene 27, 2015)

Película de terror:


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> esta *GOOGLE*
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120927151152/disney/es/images/a/a4/Goofy_sirve_Pluto&Dinah.png
> 
> Cho-jojo.. hay muchos capítulos donde están juntos



Yo por las dudas elijo a Tribilin


----------



## Kebra (Ene 31, 2015)

Incomprensibles traducciones mexicanas... Goofy fue bautizado como Dippy, y mas tarde como Tribilín.
A The sound of music (el sonido de la música) le mandaron "La novicia rebelde" ¿¿??

A House M.D. (Doctor House) le mandaron "Gregory House diagnóstico médico".

A Home Alone (Solo en casa) le mandaron "Mi pobre angelito".

Child´s Play ----> Juego de niños -----> El muñeco diabólico. (Casi lo mismo). 

Die Hard -------> Duro de Matar ----> La jungla de cristal. (Estos se fijaron más en el edificio que en Bruce Willis). 

The Glass House --> La casa de los Glass o la Casa de Cristal ---> Última Sospecha. (¿Que hay un juego de palabras? Pues a la mierda el título entero). 

Star Wars ------> Guerras estelares ---> La Guerra de las Galaxias (o sea, lo que estaba en plural se pone en singular, y no tenemos ni puta idea de astronomía). 

Grimm Brothers --> Hermanos Grimm ----> El secreto de los hermanos Grimm. (Tras acabar de ver la peli, yo seguía sin ver el secreto por ninguna parte). 

Northern Exposure ---> Exposición al Norte ---> Doctor en Alaska (Si, era un doctor y estaba en Alaska, pero ¿Y qué?). 

Slayers ----> Asesinos ----> Reena y Gaudy. (Es la mayor desfachatez de la historia de las desfachateces, porque los protagonistas, en su versión original, se llamaban Lina y Gaurry. Es cambiar por cambiar... o por joder, vamos). 

First Blood ----> Primera Sangre ----> Rambo. (¿¿???). 


Highlander ----> Habitantes de las tierras altas. También es un juego de palabras, porque viene a querer decir "los que mandan" ----> El inmortal. 

Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and love the bomb ---> Sería algo así como "Doctor Amor-extraño o: Cómo aprendí a dejar de preocuparme y amar la bomba" ---> ¿Teléfono Rojo? Volamos hacia Moscú. (Acá supongo que se pasaron de droga). 

Holy Grail ---> Santo Grial ---> Los caballeros de la mesa cuadrada y sus locos seguidores. (Debe ser que el título original sonaba demasiado serio, así que los traductores, como sabían mucho más que los Monty Python, cambiaron el título). 


The Sword in the Stone ---> La espalda en la piedra ---> El mago Merlín. (Por lo menos tiene algo que ver con la película en sí).   

Rosemary´s Baby ---> El bebé de Rosemary ----> La semilla del Diablo. (Aquí, en el título, de paso te revientan la peli entera. Así te ahorras el dinero del cine). 

Jaws ----> Mandíbulas ---> Tiburón. Acá de vuelta se fumaron un tequila y se bebieron un habano.

Analize this ---> Analiza esto ---> Analízame. En fin...

Analize that ----> Analiza eso ---> Analízate. Sin comentarios.

Weekend at Bernie´s ---> Fin de Semana en lo de Bernie´s ---> Fin de semana de locura. (No tienen vergüenza ninguna).

Y a 101 dálmatas le mandaron el increíble "la noche de las narices frías".



Esto parece chiste pero me pasó cuando hacía soporte técnico allá por el 2006, luego de migrar de grupo de trabajo a dominio.

Riiiinng!
- Hola.
- Hola, no puedo entrar a mi máquina. (iniciar sesión)
- Pusiste correctamente la contraseña?
- Si, pero no va.
- A ver, quizás la estas tipeando mal.
- No, como me voy a equivocar si es la misma tecla siempre.
-¿¿¿¿¿¿??????? Cómo la misma tecla, que contraseña estás usando?
- Seis asteriscos.


Mismo año, otro cliente:
Minita:
- Ay no puedo imprimir, no anda la impresora, tengo que imprimir un listado grandísimo!
- A ver... Faltó tu compañera, y como la impresora está conectada a su pc, si no la encendés va a ser difícil que puedas imprimir.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 31, 2015)

Buscan títulos contundentes o espectaculares, para atraer más público(ignorante), aunque en ese menester, delaten la trama de la película.

Por otra parte, ya en la película, la traducción de los diálogos, es descabellada.

"son of a bitch"---"maldito bastardo"


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> "son of a bitch"---"maldito bastardo"


 La traducción más correcta aproximada sería: Vástago de meretriz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La traducción más correcta aproximada sería: *Vástago de meretriz*




  

*Vástago:*





*Vástago de meretriz* 
Sería como un repuesto de plomería que emplea una señora con 2 empleos uno sería plomero


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 31, 2015)

Bueno, este es ni más ni menos que un chiste moderno de un personaje clásico a lo que respecta la historieta argentina, que dada su popularidad, en su momento comentaba su autor que por culpa de su creación, le llamaban asesino por la calle


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

Acabo de hablar con un colega que vive en Madrid. Me dice que no para de nevar y que la temperatura ha bajado a -5 y el viento norte alcanza ráfagas de hasta 120 km/hora.

Están casi aislados y dice que su esposa no ha hecho otra cosa en toda la tarde que mirar por la ventana de la cocina. También me ha comentado que si el tiempo se pone peor, no le va a quedar otro remedio que dejarla entrar...


----------



## asherar (Feb 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Buscan títulos contundentes o espectaculares, para atraer más público(ignorante), aunque en ese menester, delaten la trama de la película.
> 
> Por otra parte, ya en la película, la traducción de los diálogos, es descabellada.
> 
> "son of a bitch"---"maldito bastardo"



Y la serie parodia "Sons of the beach" ...





Fogonazo dijo:


> *Vástago de meretriz*
> Sería como un repuesto de plomería que emplea una señora con 2 empleos uno sería plomero



El otro sería de jardinera ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2015)

Si le sacos las malas palabras pierde la gracia sepan entender es folclore Argentino y aparte humor

LA LEYENDA DEL FIAT 600



 El domingo a la madrugada, venía por la ruta 11 desde Corrientes hacia Formosa y, como era de esperarse, mi pobre y destartalado FIAT 600 se rompió. Me tiré a la banquina esperando que alguien me auxiliara y a los 10 minutos apareció un Mercedes Benz Kompressor impresionante a 190 km/h pasando frente a mi. En eso veo que el tipo del Mercedes da marcha atrás y vuelve hasta el fitito. Ahí mismo se ofrece a remolcar mi pobre porquería y acepté enseguida, pero le pedir por favor que no corriera mucho, si no mi Fiat y yo, íbamos a ir a parar al carajo (obvio). Y combinamos que le iba a hacer luces cada vez que el Mercedes estuviera yendo más rápido de lo aconsejado. Entonces, el Mercedes comenzó a remolcarme, y siempre que se zarpaba con la velocidad, le hacía luz (lo pongo en singular, porque para variar, uno de ellas estaba en corto y no funcionaba). .... En eso, aparece un Porsche Carrera GT 2, negro, polarizado, fachero mal, que intimida al Mercedes. Éste no deja que lo forreen y va: 120, 130,150, 190, 210, 240, 260 km/h!!!! Yo ya estaba desesperado y desfigurado. Todo cagado encima!!! .... Haciendo luces como loco!!!! ... y los otros dos locos a la par.....y a los recontra pedos !!!!! ......... Por ahí, pasamos por un puesto de Policía Caminera del Chaco, pero...ni vi el radar, que registró impresionantes 270 km/h. Entonces el policía avisa por radio al próximo puesto de Gendarmeria en Tatane: _*Atención! Atención! ... Dos masculinos, uno en un Mercedes Gris Plata Kompressor y otro en un Porsche Carrera GT 2 Negro disputando una picada a más de 270 km/h en la autopista, y......muchachos.....juro por mi vieja .. por mis hijos y por mi laburo, por diego, dalma y giannina: Atrás de ellos, chupado al Mercedes, viene un FIAT 600 haciéndoles luces para que lo dejen PASARRRRRR...!!*_



Saludos *Don gato*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 5, 2015)

muy bueno, ya lo conocia, muy bueno. vos sabes que una vez casi casi me paso eso. autopista bsas-la plata, venia a 130, tramo que se puede, de repente se aparece atras mio un fito, me hace luces a la distancia, este me esta jodiendo pense. lo pise un poco, 150 ponele, y el fito se me chupo!!!!! me corri y lo deje pasar, me paso y siguio acelerando, chupado al piso mal.

al dia siguiente cuando le cuento a un amigo me dice que ese auto tiene toda mecanica de fiat uno, preparado y que va al picodromo de wilde y hace pasar mal rato a los salames que se comen que es un fitito.

tomá pa vos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 5, 2015)

A proposito de la polemica generada en mi pais por un puente peatonal que se cayó!!!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 5, 2015)

Te miro, te guiño el ojo, te tiro un besito, *y vos nada*.


*¡¡¡Canta truco pelot.......!!!*


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yo sobre autos conocía un chiste (puede que lo hayan sentido) en donde tres tipos que estaban casados van al cielo, a los cuales se les asignaba un medio de transporte, y cuantas más veces les fueron infieles a sus esposas, peor era el medio de locomoción, siendo así:

Se le pregunta al 1º tipo cuantas veces le fue infiel a la esposa. 30 veces contesta. Y le dicen: Bueno, a vos te vamos a dar un fiat 600.

Luego se le pregunta al 2º tipo cuantas veces le fue infiel a la esposa. 15 veces contesta. Y le dicen: Bueno, a vos te vamos a dar una camioneta pick up.

Y por último, se le pregunta al 3º tipo cuantas veces le fue infiel a la esposa. La verdad es que yo jamás le fui infiel a mi esposa contesta. Y le dicen: Bueno, a vos te vamos a dar un Mercedez Benz último modelo con todos los chiches tecnológicos.

Al poco tiempo, al que le dieron el 600 se encuentra con el que le dieron el Mercedez, que se encuentra llorando frente al auto, y hete aquí que se baja del 600 y les dice: ¿Pero que ocurre?. A mí me dieron un 600 y estoy de lo más contento, y tú con este otro auto tendrías que ser un mar de alegría. No es eso, le replica el del Mercedez. Lo que pasa es que me acabo de cruzar a mi esposa, y la vi andado en patineta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2015)

jejeje *patineta* ese esta muy bueno... Oigan porque no le dan *me gusta* el mio, mezquinos sino se le van a terminar jajaja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Che se los extraña Un saludo a todos. Ando a los p... y no me puedo sentar a leer un post tranquilo,,, 

*un saludo grande a todos foristas amigos y compañeros*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2015)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> A proposito de la polemica generada en mi pais por un puente peatonal que se cayó!!!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124777


 


> De acuerdo con el Ejército Nacional, *el hecho se produjo cuando operarios de la empresa constructora realizaban las pruebas de carga estática de la estructura*, la cual les había sido adjudicada en 2013 y que deberían entregar la próxima semana.


 
  Tampoco hubiera soportado la dinámica


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2015)

y si ese 600 no es normal 



jajaja me hiciste acordar a este tema off topic


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

*- Mi mujer anda todas las noches de bar en bar *

*- ¿ Que , tiene problemas con la bebida ? *

*- ¡ No ! Me anda buscando a mi *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola.

Consecuencias del desorden

 


Alguien sabe que sucede cuando un Ingeniero Fallece?. . . . . . . . Se murió un ingeniero y se fue a las puertas del Cielo. Sabido es que los ingenieros por su honestidad siempre van al cielo. San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado y no lo encontró en la maraña de papeles, así que le dijo:- "Lo lamento, no estás en listas...".De modo que el ingeniero se fue a la puerta del infierno y le dieron albergue y alojamiento inmediatamente. Poco tiempo pasó y el ingeniero se cansó de padecer las miserias del infierno, y se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras. Con el paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, redes de telecomunicaciones, programas de mantenimiento predictivo, sistemas de control visual, sistemas de detección de incendios, termostatos digitales, etc., etc., etc. ... y el "Inge" se hizo de muy buena reputación.
Un día Dios llamó al Diablo por teléfono y con tono de sospecha le preguntó:- "¿Y que..... cómo estáis por allí en el infierno?"- "¡¡Estamos de la PTM!!! Tenemos ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, Internet, Circuito cerrado, etc. Oye, apúntate mi dirección de mail, es: eldiablofeliz@infierno.com Y no sé cuál será la próxima sorpresa del ingeniero.- "¿Qué?, ¡¿QUÉ?!. ¿Tenéis un ingeniero allí?? Eso es un error, nunca debió haber llegado ahí un ingeniero. Los ingenieros siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto ya. ¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente!".- "¡Ni loco!. Me gusta tener un ingeniero en la organización... y me voy a quedar con él eternamente".- "Mándamelo o...... ¡¡TE DEMANDARÉ!!...".- Y el Diablo, con tremenda desfachatez se empezó a cagar de la risa y le contestó a Dios:- "Ah Sí?? ......y por curiosidad... ¿DE DÓNDE VAS A SACAR UN ABOGADO?" 





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2015)

Es moooy guenuuuu!!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 21, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Consecuencias del desorden
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, sin lugar a dudas
Es justamente como la frase que decían que tiene muchas más chances de ingresar al cielo un elefante pasando a través del orificio de la cabeza de una aguja que un abogado.


Bueno, yo conozco uno sobre la Guerra de las Galaxias (trata sobre los primeros episodios que salieron, el 4, eñ 5 y el 6), y lo vi en un especial de Padre de Familia. El chiste transcurre en el Episodio 6, El regreso del Jedi:

Darth Vader llega para realizar la inspección de la 2º Estrella de la muerte y el oficial imperial le informa que hay buenas y malas noticias con respecto a esta 2º y nueva arma de destrucción planetaria diciéndole:
La buena noticia es que ya no hay más trinchera o corredor 
Y la mala noticia es que sigue habiendo agujero, y es mucho más grande de antes


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2015)

hola


¡Cuándo se alcanzan las metas!


Una mujer en el 25 aniversario de su matrimonio, con mucha ilusión esa noche, 
se viste de lencería fina, con medias, ligueros y tacones de aguja incluidos, 
se pinta radiante y se pone de ese perfume intenso; entra insinuante en la habitación y 
se planta frente a su marido que está tumbado frente al televisor leyendo el periódico:

Cariño -dice la mujer-¿Recuerdas cuando nos casamos, un día como hoy, hace 25 años?

Aquella noche de bodas me dijiste:
'Te voy a besar los pechos hasta secártelos'
'Te voy a acariciar las nalgas hasta que se te caigan'
'Te voy a hacer el amor hasta que te vuelvas loca'

¿No tienes nada que decirme hoy, 25 años después?

El marido la mira de arriba a abajo y le dice:

¡Misión cumplida!


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Feb 23, 2015)

Que diferencia hay entre ser haragan y ser super haragan?

Si sos super haragan podes ponerte capa...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2015)

A ver si se conocen este:

Un francés, un inglés, un alemán y un argentino se encuentran justamente en una pinacoteca admirando un cuadro de Adán y Eva y cada uno de ellos opina de que nacionalidad serán argumentando:

1º el francés dice que han de ser franceses, dada la pose de ambos evidenciando la típica lujuria que caracteriza a los franceses.

2º el inglés opina que han de ser ingleses, dada su la expresión de frialdad y serenidad que tienen, muy típica en los inglese

3º por su parte el alemán opina que han de ser de nacionalidad alemana, dado que ambos están dotados de cuerpos esculturales, muy típico de los alemanes

4º y último, el argentino (como es era de suponer), opina que son argentinos, dado que están completamente desnudos, solo tienen una manzana para comer, y creen estar en el paraiso.


----------



## chclau (Mar 2, 2015)

Una pareja esta instalando una aplicacion en la compu. Se les pide una contraseña y el marido, cansado de contraseñas, elige "MI-pija". La esposa se cae al piso de la risa al ver el mensaje:

"Error. No es lo suficientemente larga"


-----------------------------------------------------

- "Mi amor, que le pusiste a las albondigas que me preparaste ayer?"
- "Ah no, eso no te lo puedo decir, es una receta secreta que prepara mi familia desde hace varias generaciones"
- "Querida, estoy en el hospital, y los doctores quieren saber."


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 4, 2015)

Disculpen. Pero aunque les parezca increíble y poco probable, vengo del futuro, exactamente del año 2050.

En ese año se descubrió que Michael Jackson no murió y solo estaba en una cámara de criogenización que lo mantuvo congelado.

Facebook ya no existe, no se logró ninguna reforma migratoria, pero sí se lograron clonar personas y también inventaron la teletransportación creando agujeros de gusano.

En el 2035 tuvimos los primeros contactos con alienígenas y en la actualidad conviven libremente con nosotros.

México no a podido ganar un mundial, yo tengo 20 años y soy de las fuerzas armadas de E.U.A. pero soy de procedencia Mexicana y vine aquí en una misión ultra secreta donde algunos alienígenas renegados crearon un virus similar al virus "T" solo que éste virus es conocido como Genimus.

Genimus fue creado en secreto por el doctor Sweger, un alienígena prófugo que escapó de una cárcel de máxima seguridad.
Éste virus tiene la capacidad de reanimar los cuerpos que ya no tienen vida, solo reanimando sus sistema nervioso, creando criaturas infernales y como solo tienen algunas capacidades básicas, éstas criaturas llamadas los caminantes solo se comen cualquier cosa viviente y de sangre caliente, por eso no se comen entre ellos.

Me comunico por medio de este foro que en este año es muy popular, para hacer esta advertencia y decir que el doctor Sweger soltará éste virus el 24 de diciembre del 2048 a las 3 en punto de la tarde en la ciudad de New York que en ese entonces es la ciudad mas poblada del mundo.

Y vine del futuro con una tecnología derivada de los agujeros de gusano.
Ese momento incómodo cuando estás leyendo este comentario y te vas dando cuenta de que no vale la pena leerlo, pero lo sigues leyendo y te vas dando cuenta de que no dice nada interesante, pero tú lo sigues leyendo porque estás intrigado, a pesar de su poca información útil.
Y terminarás de leerlo justo cuando acabe este comentario.

Quizás este comentario no sea importante para muchos de ustedes y se pierda entre los demás comentarios, la mayoría ni lo leerá y tal vez sea criticado, pero en fin.
Sólo quería decirles que vendo tamales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2015)

Pal 2048 , yo  cuec  tendré que avisarle a la reencarnación muajajajaja


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola.

*De Miércoles*



-Bienvenido a

Saga-Falabella, 

señor. ¿Qué necesita?

-Vengo a pagar la última cuota de la cuna. 

-¿Usted es el abuelo?

-¡No, yo era el bebé. ¡¡Rateros de mier...!!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 4, 2015)

Traduccion a la mexicana:
-Bienvenido a Elektra
señor. ¿Qué necesita?
-Vengo a pagar la última cuota de la cuna. 
-¿Usted es el abuelo?
-¡No, yo era el bebé. ¡¡Rateros de mier...!!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2015)

Hola.

Lo de SAGA-FALABELLA ES VERDADERO (no es un chiste)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Mar 5, 2015)

Buenas un chiste rápido.  Llega un maracucho a un Bar se acerca a una Prostituta y le dice .Mi amor quieres un carro un reloj de oro y 5 mil en efectivo.  Ella responde  Siiiii Papi que tengo que hacer....   El dice bueeno agarrarme esta Rifa para Hoy..  jjjjjjjjj


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡Ahorrando Electricidad!!


 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola.

¡Un hijo malcriado! 


Dos oficiales de policía conversando por teléfono.
- Johnson de homicidios, ¿Quién es? 
- Agente Aguirre. 
- ¿Qué ha pasado?
- Asesinato de un varón de 38 años. Su madre le ha dado 6 puñaladas por 
pisar el piso mojado que estaba recién fregado (aseado).
- ¿Han detenido a la madre?
- No, todavía está mojado el piso ..


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 8, 2015)

¿Quino les va? Su obra maestra fue Mafalda, pero incluso tiene montones de trabajos buenos aparte de ese personaje


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola.


¡No me vengas con cuentos!



 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 9, 2015)

En fin, algo más de humor gráfico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Zoo discriminación !!!!!!

Plaza prohibida SOLAMENTE para perros dachshund-salchicha


----------



## chclau (Mar 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Zoo discriminación !!!!!!
> 
> Plaza prohibida SOLAMENTE para perros dachshund-salchicha
> 
> ...



Antisalchichitas!


----------



## papirrin (Mar 17, 2015)

este me llego por el face y me hizo reir:

"En medio oriente los ladrones son amputados, en irlanda son imputados y en nuestro pais son diputados"


----------



## papirrin (Mar 19, 2015)

Estaba una niña sentada en su mesa de la escuela llorando, en eso se le acerca una madre para consolar a la pequeña y le pregunta ¿porque estas llorando? ella entre sollozos le dice que se le perdio su gatito, la madre angustiada le pregunta que como es su gatito, la niña levantado el dedo y la mirada señala entre las piernas de la maestra que esta sentada en su escritorio y le dice: es como ese, la mama voltea y nota que la maestra tiene un poco levantada la falda y no trae ropa interior y se le ve el vello pubico  y es abundante, entonces le pregunta la mama con cierta sorpresa,¿como ese?, y le contesta la niña entre sollozos, si pero mi gatito tenia la boca horizontal y el de ella la tiene vertical?... 

( este lo conto un presidente municpal o alcalde el amigo layin a la "periodista" Adela micha)


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bueno, estos son algunos de living_with_hipstergirl_and_gamergirl, justamente de Jago, su autor de origen un colombiano. Antes en el arenero había publicado otros


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2015)

En las islas Canarias la gente, al hablar, se comen la letra *s*. No la pronuncian.

Todo lo contrario de lo que ocurre en la Península (= España).

---------------------------

Se iba de viaje un canario hacia la Península y un amigo le insistía reiteradamente que pronunciara la s.

Total...que el amigo, ya en la Península, en un restaurante, le pregunta el camarero:

¿Qué desea el señor?.

*Sospa*.

Y a la pregunta de:

¿Le traigo tabasco?.

*No gracias, no fusmo.*


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Yo lo sabía como:
-¿Me puede traer tabasco?
-Está ahí, en la másquina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## chclau (Abr 2, 2015)

- Che, donde estuviste ayer? Te estuve buscando todo el dia...
- La enterre a mi suegra.
- Uy, no me digas? Y cuando murio?
- Supongo que habra muerto hoy...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2015)

_aaaaa jajaja_ la habia enterrado viva _jajaja_


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 16, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2015)




----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 16, 2015)

Cosas que suceden en la vida!!!!


----------



## nuk (May 3, 2015)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 3, 2015)

mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, el equipito de musica cobro vidaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (May 3, 2015)

Buenas, esta es una historieta de Gustavo Sala que me hizo gracia

el enlace:
https://sobrehistorieta.wordpress.c...romantico-de-gustavo-sala-2014-online/amor-2/

El tema, claro, los trabajos de este historietista, como que no pasan mucho como para ser colgados directamente


----------



## forobeta (May 12, 2015)

Fallece el abuelo a los 95 años. El nieto va a darle el pésame a su Abuela de 90 y encuentra a la anciana llorando;la abraza y la consuela.Un rato después, cuando la nota más calmada, el nieto aprovecha y le pregunta:-Abuelita, ¿cómo murió el abuelo?...- Fue haciendo el amor, le confiesa la mujer.El muchacho le replica que las personas de 90 años o más no deberían tener sexo porque es muy peligroso.Pero la abuela le aclara:- Lo hacíamos solamente los domingos, desde hace cinco años, con mucha calma, al compás 
de las campanadas de la iglesia; 'ding' para meterlo y 'don' para sacarlo...Y que falló abuela, le pregunta el nieto....
-¡¡¡ AY MIJO 
!!!.....¡¡¡ PASÓ EL BASURERO TOCANDO LAS CAMPANAS.......!!! 

Un judío que le dice a su hijo:
- Anda, Alberto, ve a decirle al vecino que
nos preste el martillo para clavar un
clavo.

Albertito va con el
vecino y vuelve
enseguida.

- Papá, dijo el vecino
que no nos puede
prestar el martillo, porque se le gasta.

- ¡Desgraciado! , hay
que ver lo tacaños
que son algunos. ¡Bah!. Bueno, anda y saca el nuestro entonces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2015)

Disimular una caída, nivel: experto

esperar que cargue


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 11, 2015)

Saludos compañeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## urubamba (Jun 22, 2015)

Lo justo es lo justo, pero este alemán lo hizo " a su manera " !!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 24, 2015)

*- Hija, deja de coquetear con el carnicero, podría ser tu padre.*
*- No me importa que sea mayor que yo, mamá.*
*- Creo que no me has entendido.*​


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 2, 2015)

Bueno, esto seria más que nada una anecdota que contó el fallecido actor Denis Hopper (que en paz descanse), justamente sobre la película de Super Marios, donde encarno a Koopa, o Bowser.





Justamente su imagen a la derecha del afiche, el de cabello rubio.

El contó en una entrevista, que su hijo le pregunto justamente el porque acepto actuar en esa película. Dado que su hijo era chico en aquel entonces (6 años tenía), Dennis Hopper le contesto:

Lo que paso es que papi necesitaba el dinero para comprarté un par de zapatos nuevos

Y terminando, su hijo le contesto:

No eran tan urgentes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2015)

*Dos Ancianos En El Prostíbulo*
Dos viejitos, deciden ir a un burdel. Al llegar, la madame los mira bien, llama la mucama y le dice:
- "Anda a las habitaciones 1 y 2 y coloca una muñeca inflable en cada cama. Estos dos están tan viejos que no van a notar la diferencia. No voy a gastar a mis muchachas con estos viejitos calientes."
La mucama cumple las órdenes y, a los pocos minutos, los dos viejitos van a sus respectivas habitaciones y hacen “la tarea para el hogar.”
En el trayecto de vuelta a sus casas, uno de los viejitos dice:
- “Creo que la mujer que estaba conmigo estaba muerta…”
- “¿Muerta?” responde el otro viejito “¿Porque piensas eso?”
- “Es que no se movió ni habló mientras le hacía el amor…”
- “Créeme, Podría haber sido peor”, dijo el otro, “¡Yo creo que la mía era una bruja!”
- “¿Una bruja? ¿Por qué cuernos dices eso?”
- “Bueno..., lo que pasó es que mientras yo estaba en los preliminares le di una mordida en el trasero, y entonces ella me tiró un gas en la cara, salió volando por la ventana y encima de eso se llevó mi dentadura…”


----------



## urubamba (Jul 6, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, esto seria más que nada una anecdota que contó el fallecido actor Denis Hopper (que en paz descanse), justamente sobre la película de Super Marios, donde encarno a Koopa, o Bowser.
> Justamente su imagen a la derecha del afiche, el de cabello rubio.
> El contó en una entrevista, que *su hijo le pregunto justamente el porque acepto actuar en esa película.* Dado que su hijo era chico en aquel entonces (6 años tenía), Dennis Hopper le contesto:
> 
> ...




Lo que pasa es que el hijo _le salió rebelde_ , no le interesaba el sistema.....

Yo lo conocí en " Easy Rider " , aquí junto a Peter Fonda, .....sí, el hermano de Jane ....ahhhhhhhh......   Noo, la mujer de Tarzán no, ésa era otra  !!!!!


----------



## urubamba (Jul 12, 2015)

Una hermosa mujer -_ muy liberal ella_ - va a una cantina totalmente desnuda , se dirige a la barra y le dice al barman :

" Sírvame una cerveza bien helada "

El hombre se queda pensativo y no le responde nada, ni hace ningún gesto como para atender su pedido .....

" Qué pasa, nunca ha visto una mujer desnuda, y por eso se queda así ? " 

La respuesta :

" Sí claro, lo que pasa es que estoy pensando en dónde usted guardó la plata para pagarme " 





Un simpatizante del Real Madrid y otro del Barcelona van a la peluquería.

Los atienden dos peluqueros y cada uno se dedica a charlar con su cliente, quienes se ignoran pero se tiran indirectas continuamente. 

_Tiros por elevación_, que le dicen. 

Hasta que, terminado el corte, el peluquero del hincha del Real le pregunta :

Hombre, le echo un poco de perfume ?

" No, no, que mi mujer lo sentirá y creerá que he pasado por una casa de _citas_ " 

Inmediatamente termina el corte el peluquero del hincha del Barza y le hace la misma pregunta.

" Pues si, joder, échame nomás que mi mujer no sabe cómo huelen los perfumes de las _prostitutas_ "  

Aguante Lío !! 



Un grupo de jubilados ciegos y cojos se anotan en un viaje de turismo promocionado como _totalmente gratis_ .

Van al aeropuerto y antes de subir al avión el organizador del tour les dice :

 " _Pasen primero los ciegos y después los cojos "_

Un _no vidente_ le dice a otro :

" _Ya sabía yo que algún precio había que pagar_ "


----------



## Mojado (Jul 14, 2015)

Va un tipo a la tienda y pregunta:
- Me vende una lamparita?
- Watts??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 19, 2015)

*Saludos compañeros.*


----------



## Mojado (Jul 20, 2015)

Estaba un gallego mirandose en una vidriera con la mano tocandose el menton  y al cabo de unos minutos se va pensando
- a este tipo lo conozco... ¿de donde lo conozco? y se queda pensando en eso todo el santo dia.
- a la noche seguia pensando y a las 3 de la mañana pega un salto, se sienta en la cama y grita:
- Ya se de donde lo conozco!, es el mismo que corta el pelo frente a mi!.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 132111



*Solo apto para electronicos,Juro que me vi reflejado, y mi pensamiento estaria emfocado en un advantest,o Hp,spectrum analizer.



Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 22, 2015)

Válido solo para Argentina.
No es lo mismo un ...







O un...






Que un...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2015)

- "Contraí matrimonio" - "Contraje !!!" - "Claro !   No iba a ir de ojotas y bermudas :loco: ¿no?"


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/jirafa.gif​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2015)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 11, 2015)

*- ¿Cómo se llama esa aplicación que elimina los errores ortográficos?
- Escuela primaria.*


----------



## papirrin (Ago 11, 2015)

me hizo reir:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

No se como decirle , sin herir sus sentimientos . . . que es demasiado viejo y trillado


----------



## papirrin (Ago 11, 2015)

Todo bien Dosme XD, me agarro la foto en mi moneto simple y me hizo reir, el de la camara de llanta tambien esta simpatico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

Si , primero no entendía la cámara de bicicleta


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , primero no entendía la cámara de bicicleta


Aquí le decimos "tripa", así que no tendría sentido el chiste 
Se a que se refieren por descarte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

Aqui tripa le llaman a otra cosa  mejor no preguntes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *- ¿Cómo se llama esa aplicación que elimina los errores ortográficos?
> - Escuela primaria.*



Que no era el *kills Donkey 2.0*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Que no era el *kills Donkey 2.0*



No tienes idea, de cómo me ayudó saber usar el mataburro en el comicio.

Los fiscales comenzaban a buscar, y les cantaba el número muuuuucho antes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2015)

bueno en verdad mi apellido te puede mandar de un extremo al otro soy *Ibañez*, pero con Y o sea *Ybañez* 

y muchos te van a decir que es un error de imprenta, pero desde el 2007 que casi todos manejan el internete saben que hay mas *Ybañez* que *Ibañez* :loco:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Que no era el *kills Donkey 2.0*


También, pero después de la primaria, sirve para encontrar palabras extrañas o de uso poco común. 

Acá le dicen tumba burros.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> bueno en verdad mi apellido te puede mandar de un extremo al otro soy *Ibañez*, pero con Y o sea *Ybañez*
> 
> y muchos te van a decir que es un error de imprenta, pero desde el 2007 que casi todos manejan el internete saben que hay mas *Ybañez* que *Ibañez* :loco:



También obedecen a errores de los portadores(por analfabetismo), o de las autoridades de migraciones.

Tengo entendido que en EE UU, hay mucha gente, cuyo apellido, significa "lo olvide" en el idioma original, debido al nerviosismo del ingreso a un nuevo país. 
Y que el agente interpreta que le están respodiendo con el nombre, cuando en realidad, no han entendido la pregunta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2015)

Si es verdad PPP pero en el caso mio es original el dudoso es *Ibañez* en si Ybañez es msa español que Ibañez en cosa que choborra vio.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Acá le dicen tumba burros.



aca igual,,, mataburro, espantaburro, en fin. Tiene un sin fin de nombre, pero siempre termina mal el esposo de la burra 

Le dejo este especial que los vas a matar de la risa


----------



## Mojado (Ago 12, 2015)

Hblando de palabra exrañas me acorde de uno, 
Estaba tipo en la ventanilla haciendo un tramite
-- digame su apellido y su nombre señor --
-- Gogonzalez Jojose -- La tipa levanta la vista lo mira y le pregunta
-- Ud es tartamudo? --
-- Noooo yo no... mi viejo era el tartamudo... --


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2015)

Ese chiste podía terminar:
"...y el del registro un h.p."


Yo soy Ivorra pero siempre me ponen Iborra porque se ve que es más común. Estoy por cambiárselo porque no hay manera por más que lo avise.
También están Jiménez y Gimenez, Alemañ y Alemany y un largo etcétera. Parece ser que en muchos casos es por consolidación de un error.

También hay apellidos cambiados por conveniencia; los que tienen el nombre de una localidad eran moriscos que al convertirse forzosamente ya no les valía el apellido. Los que son "de la iglesia" y similares eran judíos por el mismo motivo. Si la opción era la conversión o el destierro...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2015)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 13, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Ese chiste podía terminar:
> "...y el del registro un h.p."
> 
> 
> ...



También tienes Fernando, y Hernando, lo que pasaba, es que la F, se pronunciaba como H aspirada, y entonces, ahora leemos Fernando VII, y en realidad era, Hernando VII.

Es la misma razón, por la que puedes ver escrito Hierro, o Fierro, con solo remontarte un par de cientos de años.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 13, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 133300​


¿arrepintiéndote?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2015)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¿arrepintiéndote?


Para nada...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2015)

​
- ¡Pizzería DE LA AFIP , buenas noches!

*- ¿Pizzería qué?*

- Pizzería DE LA AFIP Señor. ¿Cuál es su pedido?

*- Pero... este ... ¿no era el teléfono de la Pizzeria Carlitos ?*

- Era, sí señor, pero LA AFIP se quedó con la pizzería, y ahora el servicio es más completo.

*- Bueno, ¿Puede tomar mi pedido, por favor?*

- Cómo no señor Gómez. ¿desea lo de siempre?

*- ¿Lo de siempre? ¿Usted me conoce?.. sabe mi nombre?*

- Por el identificador de llamadas. De acuerdo con su número de teléfono, sabemos que las últimas 53 veces que llamó pidió pizza y solicitó con gustos cuatro quesos y calabresa.

*- Vaya, no me había dado cuenta! Quiero eso mismo ....*

- Señor, ¿puedo hacerle una sugerencia?

*- Por supuesto. ¿Tiene una pizza nueva en el menú?*

- No, señor. Nuestro menú es muy completo, pero me gustaría sugerirle la de ricotta y la de rúcula.

*- ¿Ricotta? ¿Rúcula? ¡Noooooo! Odio estas cosas.*

- Pero, señor, es bueno para su salud. Además, su colesterol no anda bien....

*- ¿Queeeeee?*

- Tenemos información del laboratorio donde usted se hace sus exámenes.
Cruzamos el número de teléfono con su nombre y vimos los resultados de sus pruebas de colesterol.

*- No quiero pizza de queso suave o ensalada. Para eso tomo mi medicamento para el colesterol y como lo que se me cantan las pelotas!!!*

- Señor, lo siento, pero creo que usted no ha tomado su medicina 
últimamente.

*- ¿Cómo mierda lo sabe? ¿Usted me está espiando todo el tiempo?*

- Tenemos una base de datos de las farmacias de la ciudad. La última vez que compró su medicamento para el colesterol fue hace 3 meses. Y la caja tiene 30 comprimidos.

*- ¡La gran puta! Es cierto. ¿Cómo carajo sabés esto?*

- Por su tarjeta de crédito ..

*- ¿Coooooomo ???*

- Usted siempre compra sus medicamentos en la farmacia Sorrento , que le ofrece descuentos si paga con tarjeta de crédito del Banco BANK. Según nuestra base de datos, de sus gastos con la tarjeta, desde hace tres meses no ha comprado nada allí, pero sí la utiliza en otros comercios, lo cual nos indica que no la ha extraviado.

*- Ajá! Y no puede ser que haya pagado en efectivo en la farmacia? A ver qué me decís boludito...*

- Usted le paga $ 900 semanales en efectivo a su empleada doméstica y el resto de sus gastos los realiza con tarjeta de débito o de crédito.

*- ¿Cómo sabes - la concha de tu hermana - lo que gana mi empleada?*

- Usted le paga la jubilación...señor Gómez.

*- ¡Andá a la mierda!*

- Señor, lo siento, pero todo está en mi pantalla. Tengo el deber de
ayudarlo. Creo que usted debe volver a reprogramar la consulta a la que faltó con su médico y llevarle los resultados de los exámenes que se hizo el mes pasado para que le ajuste la medicación.

*- Mirá flaco. estoy podrido de INTERNET, la COMPUTADORA, EL SIGLO XXI, LA FALTA DE PRIVACIDAD, LAS BASES DE DATOS, DE USTEDES y de este país ...me llenaron los huevos!!!*

- Pero, señor ....

*- ¡Cállate! ME VOY A MUDAR BIEN LEJOS DE ACÁ. A las Islas Fidji o a alguna parte que no tenga Internet, computadoras, teléfono ni gente vigilándome todo el tiempo ...*

- Entiendo ...señor Gómez.

*- VOY A USAR MI TARJETA DE CRÉDITO POR ÚLTIMA VEZ para comprar un boleto de avión e irme bien lejos.*

- Bueno señor Gómez...

*- Podes cancelar mi pizza o recontrametertela en lo mas profundo del el orto. Lo que te guste más. Entendiste??!!*

- Perfectamente. Se cancela. Una cosita más señor Gomez...

*- ¿Y AHORA QUÉ?*

- Su pasaporte está vencido!!!!!!!!!!!





Como dijo un muy sabio ex-presidente _*"De que seguridad me hablan si pasa un satélite y te despeina"*_ (Raul Alfonsin)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 20, 2015)

Demasiados insultos y llenos de tientes políticos *ME GUTA *


----------



## Mojado (Ago 20, 2015)

Un tanto largo el chiste, me quede dormido en la mitad... ahí va uno cortito:
Dos amigas conversando
-- Te pusiste la crema reafirmante?
-- Si, Si, Si, Si, Si, Si, Si.



Estan dos borrachos chupando en el bar que está a punto de cerrar:
-- Vamos a seguirla en mi casa que queda aquí cerca.
-- No, no, mejor vamos a la mía que queda mas cerca que la tuya.
-- Ahh bueno. Salen caminando y a una cuadra uno le dice al otro.
-- Llegamos, aquí es mi casa.
-- No no puede ser, porque esta es mi casa.
-- No, vos estas confundido esta es mi casa.
-- Te digo que es mia, a ver... mejor toquemos timbre y ahí nos vamos a dar cuenta. Tocan el timbre y sale una mujer a los gritos
-- *Manga de Borrachos!!! Desgraciados!!! Padre e Hijo igual de borrachos!!!.*


----------



## papirrin (Ago 28, 2015)

Por ignorancia, los mexicanos nos equivocamos reiteradamente en la interpretación de la ley. Llamamos delito a lo que no es. Inventamos crímenes o, de plano, mentimos. Por tal razón, ofrezco un práctico manual de equivalencias para que comprendamos qué significan para las autoridades lo que nosotros maliciosamente llamamos “crímenes”.

Allanamiento de morada: Revisión minuciosa de domicilios de los “compas” revoltosos.

Ataque a la libertad expresión: Estrategias para convencer a los periodistas de abstenerse de investigar asuntos que no son de su incumbencia.

Conflicto de interés: Descuido en el que incurre un particular antes de ser servidor público al adquirir bienes de contratistas del gobierno.

Delito electoral: Campaña innovadora empleada por los partidos políticos consistente en interpretar creativamente la ley para mejorar el sistema democrático.

Desaparición forzada: Personas irresponsables que salen de casa sin avisar a los demás.

Ejecución extrajudicial: Legítima defensa del Ejército, la Marina o la Policía Federal frente a ciudadanos armados con piedras de alto calibre.

Evasión fiscal: Distracción en la que incurre un empresario en el manejo de sus finanzas personales.

Espionaje: Vigilancia responsable del Estado a los enemigos y traidores de la patria.

Extorsión: Invitación de las autoridades a los ciudadanos a participar activamente en la optimización de los servicios públicos.

Feminicidio: Sanción que merecen las mujeres por usar minifalda, prendas provocativas o andar en la calle a horas indebidas.

Negligencia médica: Malentendidos provocados por los usuarios de los servicios de salud públicos al no informarse correctamente de los procedimientos administrativos.

Peculado: Administración inteligente de los recursos públicos encaminada a sacar el máximo provecho del erario.

Secuestro: Aislamiento temporal de un ciudadano problemático con el fin de que éste recapacite y retome el buen camino.

Soborno: Tributo pagado a alguna autoridad con el objetivo de agilizar la impartición de justicia.

Tortura: Método de persuasión utilizado legalmente para que los probables sospechosos admitan los delitos que se le imputan.

Tráfico de influencias: Aprovechamiento eficiente de los recursos humanos.

Tráfico de personas: Transporte colectivo utilizado para ayudar al desplazamiento de los menos favorecidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2015)

La máquina está a propósito al revés


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 7, 2015)

Saludos compañeros


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2015)

Hola.

*La Importancia de la Leche Materna*

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2015)

*No es lo mismo un metro de encaje negro...

Que...

Que un negro te encaje un metro...*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *No es lo mismo un metro de encaje negro...
> 
> Que...
> 
> Que un negro te encaje un metro...*



Versión anterior.

No es lo mismo *2 metros *de encaje negro, a que un negro de *2 metros...*

*Te la encaje*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## elaficionado (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola.

*Tratamiento Médico*






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2015)

Cosecha propia.

En este ambiente, todos dicen, decimos un capacitor de 100nf  , una resistencia de 1 kohm  ,

un diodo IN4007  , etc.




*Es hora que además comencemos a manejarnos con respeto*, *y mas con el material con que trabajamos.*







*Señora Ferra...*






*¡¡¿Qué es eso de...





"Ferrita"?!!*





pss:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

Mensaje publicitario:




*Pasta de dientes "La Corrosiva"...




Hoy con dientes...





Mañana...con dentadura postiza.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2015)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2015)

Jajajaja


----------



## dearlana (Sep 26, 2015)

En la consulta del médico:

*
" Doctor, le voy a hacer otra consulta ".

¡ No sabe la alegría que me da !. ¡ Cuanto me alegro !. Porque esta ya se me estaba quedando un poco pequeña.*


----------



## papirrin (Sep 28, 2015)

Un agente de la dea se detuvo en un rancho en Texas, y habló con un viejo ranchero. Él le dijo al ranchero, " I need a inspeccionar su rancho para ilegalmente crecido drogas." El ranchero dijo, " ok, pero no ir en ese campo de allí.....", Como se señaló o
Ut la ubicación.
La Dea oficial verbalmente explotó diciendo, " Mister, tengo la autoridad del gobierno federal conmigo!" Metiendo su mano en el bolsillo, la parte trasera pantalones oficial retirado su insignia arrogante y lucía con orgullo a la ranchero. " ver este puto insignia?! Esta insignia significa estoy autorizado a ir adondequiera que yo deseo.... En cualquier tierra!! Sin preguntas o respuestas!! Me he explicado claro?.... Entiendes?!!"
El ranchero asintió amablemente, se disculpó y fue sobre sus tareas. Poco tiempo después, el antiguo ranchero escuchado fuerte grita, miró, y vio la dea oficial corriendo por su vida, siendo perseguido por el ranchero ' s big santa gertrudis bull...... Con cada paso el toro fue ganando terreno en el oficial, y parecía probable que él había suficiente gored antes de obtener seguro llegó a la seguridad. El oficial estaba claramente aterrorizado. El ranchero tiró sus herramientas, corrió a la valla y gritó en la parte superior de sus pulmones.....

" tu insignia, mostrarle tu insignia de mierda!!"


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2015)

​


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2015)

Otra cuña publicitaria:

*



Chorizos " La Bomba"...








¡ Cómaselos hoy! ...





...









...







...





...¡ y reviente mañana !.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2015)

*Una gallina pone un huevo de medio kilogramo.
 Periódicos, emisoras de radio y televisoras, todos detrás de la gallina.

 - Señora Gallina. ¿Cómo ha logrado esa hazaña?
 - Es secreto de familia.
 - ¿Qué planes tiene para el futuro?
 - Poner un huevo de un kilogramo.

* * Los flash de las cámaras también acosan al gallo...

* * - Señor Gallo. ¿Cómo han logrado semejante proeza?
 - Es secreto de familia.
 - ¿Qué planes tiene para el futuro?
 - Romperle el pescuezo al maldito avestruz.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Un tipo, se quejaba de dolor de cabeza intensos.
Durante años consulto diferentes médicos, y ninguno pudo solucionar su problema.
El último que consultó, le dijo que *la única solución posible, era la extirpación de los testículos*(se remueven, pero se coloca una protesis, para que parezca que están).
Este individuo, desesperado, decidió que si esa era la única solución posible....

Tendría que aceptarlo.
Luego de la intervensión, el resultado fué casi inmediato.

Con el paso de las semanas mejoró su humor, y entonces hasta tuvo ánimo para renovar su vestuario.
Compró diversas prendas, y dejó para el final, la ropa interior.

Con las bolsas en la mano, y en el mismo negocio, pidió ver los modelos de slips, pidió small.
*El vendedor*, que para este momento lo había asesorado en todo lo demás, le dice._*"Mejor un midium".*_

El tipo...
No, no, siempre usé *small.*

El vendedor...
Perdone que insista, yo lo ayudé en todo el vestuario anterior, y si le digo que le conviene midium,* es porque sé lo que digo.*

Pero es que siempre usé *small*, respondió el tipo.

El vendedor..
Como dije antes, *yo lo vi al cambiarse*, y le aseguro que de llevar small, *va a tener unos dolores de cabeza terribles.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2015)

jajaja muy bueno,,, para la proxima le pregunto al comerciante ante que al medico


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2015)

*Un niño pequeño a su padre:

Niño: " Papá...¿Qué es letal? ".

Padre: " Desafial a alguien ".

Niño: " Glacias ".

Padre: " De nada ".*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 30, 2015)

*¡ Espartanos ! ¡ Hoy cenaremos en el Infierno !

Paco, no hables así a los niños.

Si no quieres venir a cenar a la casa de mi madre, no vengas y punto.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 31, 2015)

jaja ese esta bueno lo voy a usar para cuando tenga reunion jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2015)

​


----------



## chclau (Nov 9, 2015)

El marido le habla a su señora esposa:

- Pensar que hace veinticinco años, teniamos un auto de tercera mano todo oxidado, viviamos en un departamento de un ambiente, no teniamos ni un peso en el banco, solo deudas...
... pero te tenia a vos, una bomba espectacular de 25 años que todos se daban vuelta para mirarte.

- Hoy, tenemos un flor de departamento, un Mercedes en la cochera, varios millones en el banco...
... pero vos te volviste vieja, gorda, y nadie te mira ni una vez.

- No te hagas problema, mi amor. Vos conseguite alguna bomba espectacular de 25 años...
... que mi abogado ya se encargara de que vivas en un departamento de un ambiente, tengas un auto todo viejo y oxidado, y ni un peso en el banco. SOLO DEUDAS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 9, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 136761
> ​



jejeje me pasa seguido


----------



## dearlana (Nov 9, 2015)

Un amigo hablando con otro:








"Sabes...mi perro es capaz de lamerse los h_ _v_s".













...Yo lo he intentado...
















...pero se mosquea y me separa...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2015)

Justamente por uno que pregunto por lo de la ética y la mecatrónica, y me hizo recordar algo sobre un chiste de Quino, y claro, como se que esta este hilo, pues me ahorro el offtopic


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2015)

Un Agente de la Policía Federal visita una finca  para una investigación que fue encomendada por el Agente del Ministerio Público Federal y habla con su dueño, un señor ya entrado en años.

 Le dice al dueño que desea inspeccionar su finca.
 El anciano le dice que lo haga, pero que por favor no pase por el terreno cercado.
 El Federal, demostrando su autoridad como digno funcionario y policía, le dice:
  Mira, viejo: yo tengo la máxima autoridad del gobierno federal que  cabalmente represento, y éste 'GAFETE' que tu ves aquí, me califica para  ir DONDE ME DE LA GANA, meterme en cualquier propiedad QUE ME DE LA GANA, sea ésta de quien sea, SIN PREGUNTAS, y tampoco debo dar  respuestas.
 ¿Me has entendido, o es que no me he sabido explicar?

 El viejo simplemente se encogió de hombros y siguió con sus quehaceres.
 Pasado un rato, el ganadero escucha unos gritos y logra ver al federal  corriendo por su vida, seguido muy de cerca por un toro semental.
 El toro va ganándole terreno, y el tipo aterrado, pide ayuda a todo pulmón.
 El viejo de inmediato deja todo lo que estaba haciendo y va hasta la cerca, gritándole a su vez:
 ¡¡EL GAFETE, ENSÉÑALE EL GAFETE!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2015)

*¡ Yo soy un cielo con muchaaaaaaas estrellas !* 
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 137239
> 
> 
> *¡ Yo soy un cielo con muchaaaaaaas estrellas !*
> ​



Colega intergaláctico usted no esta solo  si nos sumamos a los demás  hay una galaxia inmensa alla afuera


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ Yo soy un cielo con muchaaaaaaas estrellas !*

*Dicho de otra manera:*

*¡ Yo soy un cielo estrellado **!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 23, 2015)

!entonces yo ni a luciernaga llego¡


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> !entonces yo ni a luciernaga llego¡



Y yo una noche muuuuuuy obscura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

Cuando estaba soltero tenía mi vida y mi esperanza vacías  . . . 

*"Ahora las tengo bien llenas" *


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2015)

*Un sapo se le apareció a una mujer y le ofreció 3 deseos: *
"Pero todo lo que te dé, lo va a tener tu marido "10 veces más".

Ella lo pensó por un momento y aceptó:

*1er.* deseo:MUJER: "Quiero ser muy pero muy rica..." SAPO: "Ok pero recuerda que tu marido será 10 veces más rico que tú"...
MUJER: "No importa lo mío es de él y lo de él es mío. La mujer se volvió rica y su marido mucho más..
*2do.* deseo: MUJER: "Quiero ser inmensamente bella y estar buenísima". SAPO: "ok pero muchas mujeres estarán detrás de tu marido porque él va ser 10 veces más guapo que tú" ...MUJER: "No importa, no hay problema yo no soy celosa". La mujer se volvió inmensamente bella, con un cuerpo monumental y el marido más...
*3er.* deseo: MUJER: "Quiero tener un pequeñísimo infarto... algo leve, sólo un sustito nada más..." EL SAPO se quedó mudo y pensó: "...qué HDP..."


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## dearlana (Nov 30, 2015)

" Cuando mi ex me dice que quiere volver conmigo ":


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

Se murió un ingeniero y se fue a las puertas del Cielo. Sabido es que los ingenieros por su honestidad siempre van al cielo. San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado y no lo encontró en la maraña de papeles, así que le dijo:
- "Lo lamento, no estás en listas...".

De modo que el ingeniero se fue a la puerta del infierno y le dieron albergue y alojamiento inmediatamente. Poco tiempo pasó y el ingeniero se cansó de padecer las miserias del infierno, y se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras. Con el paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, redes de telecomunicaciones, programas de mantenimiento predictivo, sistemas de control visual, sistemas de detección de incendios, termostatos digitales, etc., etc., etc. ... y el "Inge" se hizo de muy buena reputación.

Un día Dios llamó al Diablo por teléfono y con tono de sospecha le preguntó:
- "¿Y que..... cómo estáis por allí en el infierno?"
- "¡¡Estamos de la PTM!!! Tenemos ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, Internet, Circuito cerrado, etc. Oye, apúntate mi dirección de mail, es: eldiablofeliz@infierno.com Y no sé cuál será la próxima sorpresa del ingeniero.
- "¿Qué?, ¡¿QUÉ?!. ¿Tenéis un ingeniero allí?? Eso es un error, nunca debió haber llegado ahí un ingeniero. Los ingenieros siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto ya. ¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente!".
- "¡Ni loco!. Me gusta tener un ingeniero en la organización... y me voy a quedar con él eternamente".
- "Mándamelo o...... ¡¡TE DEMANDARÉ!!...".
- Y el Diablo, con tremenda desfachatez se empezo a cagar de la risa y le contestó a Dios:
- "Ah Sí?? ......y por curiosidad... ¿DE DÓNDE VAS A SACAR UN ABOGADO?"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Se murió un ingeniero y se fue a las puertas del Cielo. . . .




         ​
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/#post8203


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 6, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Se murió un ingeniero y se fue a las puertas del Cielo.



*Normas del Foro 04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo (*O parecido/similar*)* Usa el Buscador.

*    ​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2015)

el publico se renueva cheee
si hasta los cuentas chistes profesionales siempre cuentan los mismos chistes,una y otra ves


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el publico se renueva cheee
> si hasta los cuentas chistes profesionales siempre cuentan los mismos chistes,una y otra ves


Eso me recuerda que hace mucho que nadie cuenta el del diodo de germanio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2015)

cierto presentimiento me decía que ya lo habia leído.  



Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso me recuerda que hace mucho que nadie cuenta el del diodo de germanio



Naaa, que cuenten el del frasco numero 13 



bueno ya que todos estan yo voy a desparramar arena fuera del arenero.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> el publico se renueva cheee
> si hasta los cuentas chistes profesionales siempre cuentan los mismos chistes,una y otra ves



Cuando lo invitan a un programa siempre le dicen contate uno y es el mismo  es mas si lo escucho una vez mas voy a gritar


----------



## dearlana (Dic 7, 2015)

Hay dos temas musicales que inducen a la gente a bailar y a hacer gestos graciosísimos:


*La Cucaracha*



y


*
Salsa du Demon.*

Vale la pena pulsarlos en youtube.

Aquí tienen un ejemplo:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2015)

*Valid only in Aregentina, Capital federal*


​


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 24, 2015)

Bueno, hay temas abiertos que a menudo me recuerdan cosas, y lo ideal, es tratar de publicarlas donde corresponde como ahora, pero bueno, a veces uno piensa que lo que publica uno esta acorde al tema, y no es así, de todas, errar es humano, y lo importante, es reconocerlo.

Yendo al grano, ni más ni menos que un estereotipo:







Que claro, a menudo los estereotipos son para tomarlos con pinzas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2015)

falto la barba 

.bien hay la camiseta ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 24, 2015)

jajaja el mouse


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Dic 29, 2015)

Los transistores son bipolares, *¿Porque pasan de la euforia a la depresión rapidamente?*.
*¿Por eso se dice que oscilan?*


----------



## chclau (Dic 30, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Los transistores son bipolares, *¿Porque pasan de la euforia a la depresión rapidamente?*.
> *¿Por eso se dice que oscilan?*


Entre los transistores tenes hasta clases sociales.

Estan los que se enriquecen, y los que se empobrecen.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

no tiene desperdicio caso real,
ladrón indignado 
hay lo encontre con subtitulos en español


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 30, 2015)

que tipo basura jajaja que le den 50 años por dobolu


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no tiene desperdicio caso real,
> ladrón indignado
> hay lo encontre con subtitulos en español
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPIi0JHaejM



See, un completo tarado yendo a la comisaria a denunciar por un auto robado, más encima descarado
Y bueno, me recordo eso de ladrón que roba a ladrón.........

Bueno, yo tengo lo siguiente, una parodia del tema penelope de Serrat, del programa todo x 2 pesos, donde Lopez se "propaso" con el DT


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

hay voy muerto,de ful-bol no se nada,pero nada ,


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 31, 2015)

Bueno, la incombustible Mafalda, dada la ocasión


----------



## chclau (Ene 3, 2016)

Dos amigos se encuentran, uno anda con la cara muy triste.

- Que te pasa, che?
- No sabes, que mal, fue asi de repente, me separe de mi...
(no lo deja terminar)
- Hiciste bien en separarte de tu esposa, es re-facilonga esa mina, todos en el barrio se la pasaban, si hasta te digo que se tiro un lance conmigo y yo le dije que no porque somos amigos y...
- Para, para, de mi SOCIO me separe!

-----------------------------------------------------------
- Che, que linda campera de cuero que te compraste!
- Si, pero no se si hice bien.
- Por?
- Y, la campera de cuero es como tu esposa
- Te sale carisima
- No te calienta un carajo
- Y se queda con vos para toda la vida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

jaja te caíste ,esa esta buena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2016)

*Saben cual es el díodo más rápido ? *


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Saben cual es el díodo más rápido ? *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

¿y cual es ?


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y cual es ?
> 
> 
> .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/#post7046

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/652046/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 5, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jaja te caíste ,esa esta buena



Y ¿Donde te golpeaste pibe?

*En el suelo.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2016)

​


----------



## chclau (Ene 19, 2016)

Una señora entra corriendo a la farmacia del pueblo:

- Don Paco, necesito que me venda arsenico!
- Pero señora, eso es muy peligroso! Para que lo necesita?
- Quiero envenenar a mi marido!
- Pero... para ese fin no se lo puedo vender!

La señora saca una foto del bolso. En ella se encuentran su marido haciendo el amor con la esposa de don Paco, el farmaceutico.

- Ah bueno, con receta ya es otra cosa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2016)

​


----------



## chclau (Ene 21, 2016)

- Estoy preocupado, perdí las llaves de mi casa, no las encuentro por ninguna parte.

- Y decime, vos sabés inglés?

- Y eso que carajo tiene que ver?

- Y, dicen que el inglés abre muchas puertas...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 23, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2016)

*Intensa ola de calor en Buenos Aires *



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2016)




----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 23, 2016)

que le dijo una television descompuesta a otra television descompuesta? nada porque las televisiones no hablan y menos descompuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2016)

No me Gusta                            ​


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2016)

Yo lo pasaría, con la vaga que asoma en la ventana.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/index179.html#post1078575_


----------



## tiago (Ene 27, 2016)

En ésto que Dios, paseando por el Paraiso, sorprende a Adan y a Eva comiendo del fruto prohibido.
Dirigiendose a Adán le dice: "A partir de hoy, ganarás el pan con el sudor de tu frente"
Mirando ahora a Eva: " Y tú, pagarás con tu sangre. Eso sí, en cómodos plazos mensuales"






Salút.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2016)

Requeroso  :loco:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 29, 2016)

Click Here​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2016)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2016)

.
.
.
.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 139626​



Algo así como:

*"Is face down" *


*Escarabajo.*


*"Come  Italian girl"*



*Ventana*


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 6, 2016)

*Saludos compañeros*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2016)

​


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 8, 2016)

calificación de sistemas de audio


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

*Esto es tener "Vocación de DJ"*

​
_____________________________________


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 14, 2016)

Saludos compañeros


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 15, 2016)

Una cara de turro el abogado !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Una cara de turro el abogado !!!



si,,debe ser por los bigotes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2016)

* Aflojen al Viagra muchachos !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2016)

lo que pasa es que los inteligentes se reproducen en menor cantidad,,
parece


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 22, 2016)

farsantes que se hacen llamar amigos (vamos, gente interesada), y un experto en electrónica .
A mi me llego a pasar a lo que respecta arreglitos de plomería, pero bueno, más vale reir que llorar


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 23, 2016)

Que ante el primer conflicto, la gente vaya a *terapia*, es un exageración...


Primero tiene que ir a *megapia*, luego a *gigapia*, y si no hay más remedio.....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> farsantes que se hacen llamar amigos (vamos, gente interesada), y un experto en electrónica .
> A mi me llego a pasar a lo que respecta arreglitos de plomería, pero bueno, más vale reir que llorar
> 
> http://soloimagenesconfraseslindas....agenes01/imagenes-de-amigos-interesados-3.jpg


 
No entiendo el chiste,,, pero mis clientes son gente que le saco plata  
Yo lo veo con alegria a la gente haciendo fila 

NO me interesa la amistad de nadie para eso los tengo a usted gente del FORO


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 23, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> No entiendo el chiste,,,  pero mis clientes son gente que le saco plata
> Yo lo veo con alegria a la gente asiendo fila
> 
> NO me interesa la amistad de nadie para eso los tengo a usted gente del FORO



A mí...


*NO me interesa la amistad de nadie*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> No entiendo el chiste,,,  pero mis clientes son gente que le saco plata
> Yo lo veo con alegria a la gente asiendo fila
> 
> NO me interesa la amistad de nadie para eso los tengo a usted gente del FORO



*NO* habla de clientes, sino se _*"Supuestos"*_ amigos que te vienen a visitar casualmente con algo para reparar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* habla de clientes, sino se _*"Supuestos"*_ amigos que te vienen a visitar casualmente con algo para reparar.



En el clavo. Basicamente, una variante los típicos "amigos" que solo de acuerdan de uno cuando pueden obtener de uno un beneficio (un interesado, vamos). Gente, que normalmente no suele estar presente en los malos momentos de uno, ni pregunta como esta uno, etc.
A mi, pese a todo, me causo gracia -sino no lo habría publicado-
La sonrisa de los que hacen fila, se nota al km que es la típica sonrisa forzada y falsa.


----------



## papirrin (Feb 23, 2016)

A mi me encanta arreglarles las cosas a los "amigos" si se descomponen más en el proceso de aprendizaje ni como reclamarme XD. Fresh meat! Diría jack.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> A mi me encanta arreglarles las cosas a los "amigos" si se descomponen más en el proceso de aprendizaje ni como reclamarme XD. Fresh meat! Diría jack.


 
Es parte del aprendizaje . . .  

Mija quería que fuera a su casa para arreglarle plomería . . . fuí , llevé la linterna , los anteojos , un papel y un lápiz y le expliqué al marido, con detalles, cómo eran los nombres técnicos de lo que tenía que comprar y luego cómo se instalaban


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* habla de clientes, sino de _*"Supuestos"*_ amigos que te vienen a visitar casualmente con algo para reparar.



aaah !!!  Vuelvo a repetir clientes 


Lo sé *Fogonazo* solo que con el tiempo el rostro se me hizo de piedra y por mucho que pierda si son 500 son 500


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2016)

el famoso
se me desoldó un cablecito y yo no tengo soldador,,
también hay variantes , no tengo estaño jajajajja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el famoso
> se me desoldó un cablecito y yo no tengo soldador,,
> también hay variantes , no tengo estaño jajajajja



debe ser un  tornillo flojo,,, VOS TENES EL TORNILLO FLOJO :loco:


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 29, 2016)

​


----------



## nuk (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2016)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 4, 2016)

Los ingenieros hacen lo que deben hacer.
Usar la ciencia cuando es aplicable.
La intuición cuando es útil.
Y el tanteo cuando es necesario.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2016)

​


----------



## tiago (Mar 4, 2016)

Mama ... Mamá ... yébame al cicol ... 
¡ Calla niño!, el ke kiera berte ke benga a kasa.

Jol.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 140739
> ​



si ,están puestas mal las puntas del tester y las mascaras tienen formas de calzones


----------



## dearlana (Mar 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 140739
> ​



_____________________________________________________________________

*...es porque van a testificar...*


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 140739
> ​


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 8, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.

Esto lo encontré por la red, *¿ustedes como prefieren escuchar su música favorita?*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola.

¿Cómo se dice"

"Te extraño" o "Te echo de menos"

https://www.facebook.com/skrollrYes/videos/777975248968937/?fref=nf


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2016)

se me están volando las chapas (no es broma)
voy a tener que conseguir un gato , o un sombrero,
tengo uno de estos, y una gorra para invierno jajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2016)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 12, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Cuando faltan chapas...
> 
> 
> http://www.diarioandino.com.ar/diario/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/chapas.JPG
> ...


​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2016)

no lo entendí,pero seguramente no me va a gustar la explicación


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no lo entendí,pero seguramente no me va a gustar la explicación



Solo es cuestión de analizar el texto.
Como no te va a gustar la explicación  te explico nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2016)

Un señor llevaba 4 días sin ir de cuerpo , va a la farmacia , le dan una purga . . . y nada.

Va al Galeno y éste le receta otro medicamento mas fuerte , pasan dos días y nada.

La vecina le aconseja que fuera al Curandero 

¿ Curandero  ? . . . 

Si vaya tranquilo a lo de Don Fermín , hace 40 años atiende a todo el pueblo y ningún problema.

Ok !

Va al curandero y le comenta su problema , Don Fermín le pregunta , ¿ Cuantos días hace que no va ? , ya van seis dias , hecha seis chorritos de un mejunje apestoso en un jarro . . . ¿ A cuantas cuadras está ahora de su casa ? , A ver , una , dos , tres , a cuatro cuadras . . . le hecha 4 pastillas negras . . . ¿ Casa o Depto ? . . . Depto ! . . . ¿ Cuantos escalones debe subir ? . . . Ummmm , veintiocho escalones , si veintiocho . . . le echa 28 gotas de un líquido espeso y rojo . . . ¿ Y luego de los 28 escalones , cuántos pasos tiene hasta llegar al baño . . . Unos 14 pasos . . . Ok y le hecha 14 medidas de una melaza verde fluo.

Lo agita y le dice , se lo toma ahora de un solo trago y rapidito a casa , ni lo huela , se tapa la naríz y de un zorbo . . . Ok y el tipo se lo traga de golpe . . . Hasta mañana y vaya directo a su casa , Si Don Fermín . . . mañana vuelva . . . Si , si , hasta mañana !

Al otro día vuelve a lo de Don Fermín con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja . . . ¿ Cómo le ha ido le pregunta Don Fermín ? . . . Bien , super bien , pude lo más bien .

¿ Ningún problema entonces ?

No , salvo que le erró por dos escalones


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 17, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Ningún problema entonces ?
> 
> No , salvo que le erró por dos escalones



Huy, que *[Termino escatológico] *se mandó ... el hechizero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2016)

Le erró por dos escalones . . . es mundial 

Me ha hecho reir mucho  , por eso me tomé el trabajo de re-escribirlo , no es Copy & Paste


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le erró por dos escalones . . . es mundial
> 
> Me ha hecho reir mucho  , por eso me tomé el trabajo de re-escribirlo , _*no es Copy & Paste*_




 
  
  
  
​


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 17, 2016)

Perdon por el lenguaje, Fogo... Pero Dosme la dejó picando... 



Pido permiso señores: éste tango (chiste) habla por mí. Julio Sosa 

Uno de gallegos:

Van andando en jeep por el desierto un gringo, un argentino y un gallego. En un momento dado el jeep deja de funcionar y se detiene sin poder volver a arrancar.

Gringo: "Weno, el praximo pueblo está a four kilometers hacía allá. Tendremous que caminer"

En ese instante el gringo va y arranca el radiador del jeep.

Gallego: "Joder, tío, ¿qué estáis haciendo? ¿Por qué jodeís así al jeep?"

Gringo: "Easy, gallego, easy... Lo que pasa es que si voy pour el desiertou y me da calour me tomo el awa del radiadour"

Gallego: "Ah! Está bien así, tonces, tío."

Ahora el argentino va y de un tirón arranca el asiento del acompañante. 

Gallego: "Pero, tío! ¿Qué haceís? Dejad de destruir al jeep"

Argentino: "Aguanta, gaita... Ficha que si voy por el desierto y me canso, aposho el asiento en el suelo y me siento a descansar un toke"

Gallego: "Ah! De acuerdo, tío"

A esta altura del partido el gallego va y arranca la puerta del jeep. El argentino le pregunta.

Argentino: "¿Qué flasheaste, gaita? ¿Qué vas a hacer con la puerta del jeep?"

Gallego: "Joder, tío... Si voy por el desierto y tengo calor... bajo la ventanilla" 

PD: Nada en contra de los gallegos, toda mi familia es gallega o catalana.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le erró por dos escalones . . . es mundial
> 
> Me ha hecho reir mucho  , por eso me tomé el trabajo de re-escribirlo , no es Copy & Paste



a mi me contaron un chiste verde,
pero voy a esperar que madure para escribirlo cuack 
PD:
buen chiste ,2 escalones jajajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> no es Copy & Paste



 que buen chiste.

Se avecinaba una tormenta y se olvidaron de meter la cotorra a la casa. Cuando la nube esta arriba la cotorra corre a un tronco de una planta. Se larga a llover y corre al hueco en eso ve que hay un pajarito metido ahi, el mismo no dejaba que la cotorra entrara y la cotorra decía:_ Déjame entrar. NO, decía el pajarito y la cotorra que SI y el pajarito que NO. 

Moraleja:_ "Cuando mas duro se pone el pajarito mas se moja la cotorra"


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2016)

​


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 21, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141491
> ​


Repito esa frase a diario, pero cada vez le hago menos caso...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2016)

*¡ Sabias palabras !*




​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2016)

​


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 4, 2016)

hijo, que le hiciste al auto?? esta destruido!!
papa perdón! fue un accidente
pelotudo, vos también fuiste un accidente y siempre te cuide...!


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141491
> ​



en mi caso me ha llegado a pasar con las exigencias de mi superior, por lo perfeccionista


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 7, 2016)

*- Dr. Yo quiero vivir 100 años.
- ¿Bebe alcohol?
- No.
- ¿Fuma?
- No.
- ¿Parrandea?
- No.
- ¿Tiene mucho sexo?
- No.
- ¿Entonces para qué quiere vivir tanto?*


----------



## tiago (Abr 8, 2016)

Estaba tan gordo que la foto de su boda la hicieron con Google maps.
.......

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2016)

Éste me mató


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 13, 2016)

*- ¿Dónde taaa bebeeé?
- Mamá tengo 25 años, ya estoy grande para esas cosas.
- ¡Entonces busca un trabajo y deja de estar de vago!
- ¡Acá taaa bebeeé!*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 23, 2016)

*Para llevarte bien con una mujer:*


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 23, 2016)

Bueno, no es exactamente un chiste, aunque tenía ganas de enseñarles un par de productos curiosos

el 1º, pues es ni más ni menos que un aparato que su única función es rebobinar cintas VHS, puede que para un videoclub pudiese ser útil (se me ocurre), aunque para uso hogareño, pues me parece una tontería -que, no les bastaba con la videocassetera-








Y el 2º, y ´"aún mejor", ni más ni menos que un rebobinador de dvds






Que cara que tienen algunos respecto a lo que lanzan al mercado


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2016)

Yo tampoco le vi utilidad al rebobinador de cintas Beta ni VHS, la misma reproductora rebobinaba la cinta al finalizar.
Sí, para un vídeo club eso era algo maravilloso cuando los clientes entregaban la cinta casi al finalizar.

Cuando se usaban los casetes de música, yo los rebobinaba con una bolígrafo. 

Y sin albur, a esos casetes Beta y VHS, para rebobinarlos manualmente, se les tenía que meter el dedo por un hoyito. 

---------- Actualizado ----------

Por cierto... Reparé bastantes de esos artilugios, cambiándoles la banda o limpiando las escobillas del motor.


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2016)

Por aquí se promovieron los rebobinadores con la excusa de no desgastar las poleas del repreoductor mas de lo necesario. Se vendían como rosquillas y tenían las formas mas pintorescas, el mas vendido fué el Ferrari que hasta se encendían las luces...

Saludos.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Abr 25, 2016)

Un padre entra al cuarto de su hija y encuentra sobre la cama un vibrador, angustiado el padre decide, después de mucho pensarlo, enfrentar directamente el tema con su hija.

Cuando ella llega del colegio le dice: Hija, quiero que hablemos de esto (mostrándole el vibrador ) ¿Puedes explicarme que significa?

Fácil – dice ella – Tú me has enseñado que debo tener una sexualidad responsable y por lo mismo he decidido dar rienda suelta a mi alboroto hormonal con este Vibrador que no me contagia de SIDA, me hace el amor a cualquier hora, no debo chuparlo para que se pare, me lo hace por donde quiero, no me embaraza y no me pone los cuernos. Por lo que he decidido que sea mi pareja….

El padre la mira seriamente, pensando en su interior, ella tiene razón y decide dejarla seguir con su Vibrador.

Días después la hija llega del colegio y al entrar a la sala ve a su padre con un vaso de whisky en una mano y con el consolador en la otra.

Lo mira aterrada y le exclama: ¿Papá que haces con mi Vibrador?…

El padre, que estaba muy entonado, la mira con los ojos brillosos y la lengua medio enredada y le dice :

“¿Qué… no puedo tomarme un whisky con mi yerno…?????” .....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2016)

ese mismo chiste lo lei ,pero en la vercion argentina es un paisano y esta tomando mate con el yerno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2016)

A "un amigo"  le pasó de ir a buscar hielo en el freezer de una amiga  , oh sorpresa que se encontró con *"Felipe"* , y aquí no se cumple que el amigo de la amiga en nuestro amigo  ,  ¿ O si ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2016)

wuacala,junto al hielo y la comida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2016)

Taba en una bolsitaenylon


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2016)

de curioso nomas,
esa amiga le mando a vuscar yelo al amigo ese , o fue iniciativa propia


----------



## Marino (Abr 26, 2016)

Un ejecutivo va de urgencia al dentista, 
Al ingresar al consultorio y acomodarse en el sillon
el profesional pasa a examinar su boca, 
al tiempo que le pregunta al paciente
¿que lo trae por aca, Alvarez?

 Es que le di un beso en la axila a mi secretaria,
y un pelo se me incrusto entre los dientes, doctor!!

con cara de preocupado, el dentista aclama
asique en el axila? 
y el cacho de mier*a que tiene en la corbata????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

Queroso  !

************************



el-rey-julien dijo:


> de curioso nomas,
> esa amiga le mando a vuscar yelo al amigo ese , o fue iniciativa propia


 
Fué iniciativa propia y nunca se comentó fuera de éste ámbito


----------



## dearlana (Abr 30, 2016)

*A un matrimonio que llevaban más de 20 años felizmente casados, sin separarse...le preguntaron cual era el secreto.

" Dos veces en semana reservamos cenas en restaurantes románticos. Con velas, buen vino, baile, etc."

"...Ella reserva los jueves y yo reservo los viernes...".*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2016)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2016)

Mu bueno


----------



## Marino (May 6, 2016)

Manolo
-Mañolo ¡Tenes la frente llena de sangre! ¿Qué te pasó?
-El DT me dijo: “Vos andá y cabeceá al segundo palo”.


----------



## yosimiro (May 12, 2016)

Cosecha propia.
Si lo citan, no olviden autor.


Para conquistar este reino, no debes ser malo.



Tampoco debes ser bueno...








Debes ser regular.


Solo así podrás acceder al trono.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Taba en una bolsitaenylon



ningun nylo era felipe con Don


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2016)

Me mueroerisa leyendo a esa Vida Malizia


----------



## dearlana (May 16, 2016)

Es una solución en la resolución ante un problema de lógica...( y tal ):


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2016)

Compro moto usada


----------



## dearlana (May 17, 2016)

Por aquí hay cantidad de motos preciosas...sobre todo en la isla de La Palma. 

...hay cada burra de moto...:babear:


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2016)

​


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 18, 2016)

aquí les va un cuento del tucumano oficial Gordillo jajja se van a descostillar de risa...

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n4J85CYi-E8[/ame]

saludos foreros..


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 20, 2016)

*- ¿Y cómo va su vida sexual, comadre?

 - Pues, como la Coca Cola.

 - ¿Y cómo es eso, comadre?

 - Pues, primero normal, después light, y ahora zero.*


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (May 20, 2016)

buen día a todo el Foro .  Este era un doctor que se murió de viejo   era muy solicitado ya enterrado en el cementerio..  Se despiertan los  muertos y le preguntan doctor doctor que es bueno para los gusanos


----------



## fausto garcia (May 21, 2016)

Saludos compañeros 

Cuando tienes *"mucho trabajo"  * y le dices a tu esposa que no podran ir a cenar con tus queridos   suegros.

- Mi amor estas enojada?

- No

- Segura?

- Siiii

- A ver una sonrisita...

-


----------



## forobeta (May 21, 2016)




----------



## nuk (May 25, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2016)

Demuestra que está bien rico


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Demuestra que está bien rico



y con una gran sonrisa ,esta feliz con su trabajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2016)

Mas vale comprarle zapatillas que invitarla a almorzar  !!!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2016)

*- Amor, me recetaron tener sexo tres veces al día.
- ¡Que bien, empecemos ya!
- No no no, el doctor me dijo que nada de remedios caseros.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2016)

Un opa iba llevando de los pelos a su mujer y uno que ve la situación le dice: 
- eh a donde va que la lleva así a esa mujer ?
- A comprar una heladera
- pero, que ella no quiere.
- no, es que me dijeron 50% de descuento entregando la vieja


----------



## chclau (May 27, 2016)

- Mi amor, mientras nos besábamos sin querer me tragué tu chicle.
- Qué chicle? Ah, no, es que ando muy resfriado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2016)

*Puaj  ** - No me Gusta* ​


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2016)

​


----------



## nuk (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## yosimiro (Jul 1, 2016)

Propio.

*Señor...*

*Dame una señal.*













*Pero buena,* 






Que esta se corta a cada rato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2016)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 10, 2016)

Dos amigos que se encuentran el lunes por la mañana en el trabajo:

Que tal, hombre...como te fue el fin de semana...

Pues yo me fui a la playa; lo pasamos bien... ¿y tú?.


¡ Cállate...que se me ocurrió ir al monte...ni me lo recuerdes !.

¿ Qué te pasó hombre ?.

Resulta que se me cayó el monedero al suelo y cuando fui a recoger las monedas...llegó un perro pastor alemán por detrás y me dio por c_l_.

...Bueno hombre...eso ya pasó y si fue en el monte...en fin...ahora ya estás aquí...bien...

¡ Cállate...que se quedó trabado y atravesamos todo el pueblo...!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2016)

*La mujer le dice :*

*-  " ¡ Vago de mi3r , andate de ésta casa !* "  

*-  " ¿ No me harías la valija ? *


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2016)

*La mujer que le dice al marido:

"Átame a la cama y haz lo que quieras..."

-------------------------------------------------------


Y la ató a la cama...


...y se fue al bar a tomar una cerveza*.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Preocupación en la NASA.

Uno de los Robot que se está paseando por Marte ha enviado esta fotografía...

Ver el archivo adjunto 146241

Los científicos andan algo desconcertados  

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2016)

*Estaba un niño leyendo el periódico y había una noticia que decía:
¡Están violando los derechos!
Se queda pensando y dice... Que bueno que yo soy zurdo.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Estaba un niño leyendo el periódico y había una noticia que decía:*
> *¡Están violando los derechos!*
> *Se queda pensando y dice... Que bueno que yo soy zurdo.*


 
Flojo flojo


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 30, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Estaba un niño leyendo el periódico y había una noticia que decía:
> ¡Están violando los derechos!
> Se queda pensando y dice... Que bueno que yo soy zurdo.*





Zurdo...


*Zurdito.*








el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://img.desmotivaciones.es/201202/funnypinkRubikscubeblondes_1.jpg



Yo estuve a punto, varias veces...

Pero no tengo paciencia, para ciertos juegos.

Así como no me es conveniente usar los juegos que requieren saltar, patear, etc. porque me tensionan.


Y bueh...

Viva el tetris, y...

Aguante el Arkanoid.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 3, 2016)

*Una mujer le llama a su marido y le dice...
- ¡Ay amor discúlpame, me equivoqué!
- Te di mis pastillas para los nervios en lugar de las pastillas para la diarrea.
- ¿Cómo estás?
- ¡Bien! Todo surrado pero tranquilo.*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 7, 2016)

*Propio*


Solo para Argentina.

Esta es una historia *"real"*


Regresaban a la casa,un rectificador de 4 diodos *filtrado*, y una batería, el primero intentaba cargar a la segunda, hasta que en un momento la batería *"se calienta"* y le dice...

*
Media onda loco.*


pss:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2016)

*- ¡Mamá! ¿De dónde venimos?
- De Adán y Eva.
- Mi papá dice que venimos del mono.
- Una cosa es la familia de tu papá y otra la mía.*


----------



## Kebra (Sep 28, 2016)

En Nueva York abrieron un negocio donde las mujeres pueden elegir y comprar maridos.
A la entrada están las instrucciones sobre como funciona el negocio.

- Se puede visitar el negocio una sola vez.

- Hay seis pisos y las características del hombre mejoran a medida que se sube.

- No se puede regresar al piso inferior.

Una mujer decide ir a buscar marido.
En el primer piso un cartel sobre la puerta dice: "Estos hombres tienen trabajo"
La mujer decide subir al segundo piso. "Estos hombres tienen trabajo y aman a los niños".
Sube al tercer piso: "Estos hombres tienen trabajo, aman a los niños y son muy bellos".
"Guau", piensa la mujer pero decide subir un piso mas.
En el cuarto piso el cartel dice: "Estos hombres tienen trabajo, aman a los niños, son muy bellos y ayudan en la tarea del hogar".
"Increíble" exclama la mujer. No me puedo resistir!! Pero aun así decide subir una vez mas.
En el quinto piso el. cartel dice: "Estos hombres tienen trabajo, aman a los niños, son muy bellos, ayudan en las tareas del hogar y son extremadamente románticos".
La mujer está tentada de quedarse allí pero decide subir al sexto piso. El cartel dice:

"Usted es la visitante n° 85.676 de este piso. Acá no hay hombres. Este piso existe solamente para demostrar que no hay poronga que les venga bien !!!!!
GRACIAS POR HABER ELEGIDO NUESTRO NEGOCIO".

Enfrente de ese negocio abrieron un "NEGOCIO DE ESPOSAS" donde los hombres pueden elegir a su mujer.
En el primer piso están la mujeres que no rompen los huevos.
Los pisos del segundo al sexto jamás han sido visitados!!!.


----------



## misterx (Oct 3, 2016)

Al final hay leyes de Murphy para todo y la electrónica no iba a ser una excepción jaja


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2016)

*- ¡¡Mamaaaaaa!!
- ¿Qué pasa?
- No, nada, estoy cantando Bohemian Rhapsody.
*


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Oct 7, 2016)

aquí les dejo algo de pochi chavez... chacarecas cuentos y historias jajaj saludos colegas del foro..


----------



## dearlana (Oct 9, 2016)

La mejor autodefensa:


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 149026​



Y mucho menos, la combinación de tragar chicles, comer porotos y relajarte demasiado en el gimnasio ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## yosimiro (Oct 14, 2016)

Déjoles una reflexión.


En criminalística se habla de *Asesinos* *seriales*.

A veces a estos, le surgen imitadores, y,  en el mismo lapso en que transcurre su raid.

Estos serían...


*Asesinos paralelos.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2016)

​


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 149427
> ​


*
 La venganza del rope.!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2016)

Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.)



​


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## nuk (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

!Hola a todos !.
Un casal de perros hacian seso en la calle , bien cerca de un niño y su papa.
Lo niño pregunto : ? papa lo que se pasa?.
Su papa meo avergonzado pensou un poco y contestou : Hijo , lo perro mas adelante estas ayudando a su amigo que tienes la dos patas estropiadas y no puede andar.
Lo niño pensou y contestou : Huuuuuum  papa , ahora entiendo cuando dicen que quien mucho ayuda las otras personas generalmente toma en el C##O !!!!!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2016)

*El Cazador de Cocodrilos.*


Se encuentra con un amigo que hacía años que no veía el cual le preguntó a que se dedicaba . . . a cazar cocodrilos . . . ¿ a que ? . . . ya te dije , cazo cocodrilos , los cuereo y vendo las pieles.

Mañana voy , te invito !

Ok Vamos 

Llegan al lugar , el cazador sumerge el miembro en el agua , viene el cocodrilo , lo huele , le pega un lengüetazo y lo saborea ; el cazador le pega semejante fierrazo en la cabeza . . . cocodrilo panza arriba , a los tirones lo suben al bote.

Entonces le dice al amigo : ¿ Querés probar vos ? . . . Si , le dice el amigo , pero pegame despacito  .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2016)

*Llega el esposo de la misa y se dirige a su esposa con una sonrisa.
La abraza, la carga y baila con ella en el aire.
Ella, en extremo llena de felicidad, le pregunta:*
*¿Y de qué trató el sermón del sacerdote hoy?
¿Acaso de que los maridos fueran más cariñosos con sus esposas?
El marido contesta:
**No, dijo que debemos de cargar nuestra cruz con júbilo y alegría.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2016)

*Soy "Autodidacta" y acabo de instalar mi primer aire acondicionado 
*

​
   ​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Soy "Autodidacta" y acabo de instalar mi primer aire acondicionado
> *
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150016
> ​
> ​


 Serias una instalación a la  "Lusitana" 

Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2016)

Ahhhhhh , FRIOCALOR todo junto


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 6, 2016)

Está peor que el mío


----------



## dearlana (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Soy "Autodidacta" y acabo de instalar mi primer aire acondicionado
> *
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150016
> ​
> ​


-------------------------------------------------------------------

_________________________________________________________________________


Sin palabras:


...


...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 16, 2016)

*- Amor, te juro que no tengo a ninguna mujer en mis contactos.*
*- A ver, déjame ver.*

** Yesenio
* Danielo
* Julieto
* Monico
* Alicio*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 18, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> * Yesenio



No conozco a nadie con el nombre de Yesenia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2016)

Tampoco , será la hija del yesista?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> No conozco a nadie con el nombre de Yesenia



Hay que leer bien.

*Dijo....*








*Yo seño.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tampoco , será la hija del yesista?



yo me conozco la hija del fletero  esa era fina e infinita. tendra que ver con el fino del yesista


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2016)

Acá en México ese nombre es muy común, hasta hay una película y una telenovela. 
*Significado de Yesenia*


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 23, 2016)

Yo tenía una amiga  Yesenia y estaba buena jaja.


----------



## misterx (Nov 24, 2016)

Esto va un vasco y le dice a otro por teléfono:

-Patxi cuanto te queda para llegar?
-Unos 15 minutos, que voy con el coche.
-Tanto? ahí va la hostia!!! si sólo estás a 2 kilómetros de aquí!
-Ya lo sé! pero es que el coche pesa un poco...


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2016)

¿que pasaría si la tierra fuera un cubo?
-todos seriamos cubanos... XD


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2016)

​


----------



## papirrin (Nov 30, 2016)

El chiste del mes!!

Llega Enrique Peña Nieto a cambiar un chequea una Sucursal de Bancomer.

-"Buenos Días Señorita, ¿podría hacerme el favor de cambiarme este cheque?

-"Con mucho gusto Señor, ¿me permite su identificación?"

-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero soy Enrique Peña Nieto, Presidente de México."

-"Sí Señor, pero tengo Auditoría y ya sabe como son, y me debe mostrar una identificación, por ejemplo su credencial para votar con fotografía."

-"Señorita, no traigo identificación pero pregúntele a quien quiera, soy Peña Nieto, por favor...!!"

-"Lo siento, Señor, pero son reglas del banco. Me debe usted enseñar su identificación."

-"Pues no traigo

Señorita y me urge cambiar este cheque."

-"Mire Señor, lo que podemos hacer es lo siguiente:

el otro día vino Jorge Campos y tenía el mismo problema, no traía identificación y para probar que era él, sacaron un balón, le tiraron unos pénaltis y los paró, 

y así comprobó que él era en verdad Jorge Campos.

También vino Julio César Chávez y no traía su credencial de elector, entonces se echó unos rounds con los cajeros y se madreó a dos y así comprobó que el era en realidad J.C. Chávez.

Entonces Usted puede hacer lo mismo... 

Haga algo para probar que es usted el Presidente de México"

Peña Nieto se queda pensando…y pensando…y pensando durante un buen rato y dice...

-"Mmmmh, Señorita, la verdad es que estoy nervioso y nada más se me ocurren puras pendejadas."

-"¿Billetes grandes o chicos, Señor Presidente ????".


----------



## dearlana (Dic 3, 2016)

No lo resistió:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2016)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 7, 2016)

*- Hijo, ¿En tu casa también rezan antes de comer?
- No suegrita, mi mamá si sabe cocinar.*


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Dic 7, 2016)

- Amor, quiero que pasemos un lindo fin de semana.
- Ok, nos vemos el lunes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2016)

Alexander Castellanos dijo:


> - Amor, quiero que pasemos un lindo fin de semana.
> - Ok, nos vemos el lunes...


 

Guta !


----------



## tatuza (Dic 8, 2016)

Había en la villa una fiesta de pastillas, en la casa de rohypnol,  la aspirina bailaba con el tafirol, el ibuprofeno con la penicilina, y así todas,espectacular la fiesta,  termina la misma y se van todos a sus casas, y al otro día golpean la puerta, va y abre, y una pastilla le dice, vengo a la fiesta!!!
Uuu para fue ayer a la noche, vos que pastilla sos?
Soy la pastilla del dia despues


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2016)

*- ¿Y ese iPhone7?
- Me lo gané en una rifa.
- ¿Y el automóvil nuevo?
- También me lo gané en una rifa.
- ¿Y qué haces en el baño?
- Depilándome la tómbola.
Nuevo...- ¡Hijo, Feliz Navidad!
- ¡Mamá, ya sabes que no me gusta la Navidad!
- ¿Entonces qué hago con éste iPhone7?
- Belén, campanas de Belén...
*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2016)

Había un montón de hombres en la entrada al cielo.

Dios les dice : De éste lado hagan cola los dominados por las esposas y de aquel lado los que mandaban a la esposa.

Inmediatamente se arma una extensa cola del lado de los dominados y solo uno en la cola de machos . . .

Dios le pregunta : ¿ Que haces tu aqui ? 

Ah , no se , mi mujer me dijo que me pusiera en ésta cola


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Había un montón de hombres en la entrada al cielo.
> 
> Dios les dice : De éste lado hagan cola los dominados por las esposas y de aquel lado los que mandaban a la esposa.
> 
> ...


Mi esposa me obligó a darle Like...


----------



## tatuza (Dic 12, 2016)

Mamí, mamí...
Si nene.-
estoy amargado !!!
Por ???
Le mostré el pene a mi novia y ella me mostró el suyo...y lo tiene más grande !!!



Dos noticias, una buena y una mala.
La mala, doctor.
Le amputamos las dos piernas.
 La buena??
Un paciente le compro sus zapatos


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2016)

Hablando de aires ...


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 13, 2016)

Permítaseme el off topic.

Huevo se escribe con *H*, pero generalmente se escribe con *G*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 13, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Huevo se escribe con *H*, pero generalmente se escribe con *G*


Y siempre hay que tener muchos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2016)

También se escribe con B . . .  buebos


----------



## tatuza (Dic 14, 2016)

Plagas del siglo 21


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2017)

​


----------



## tatuza (Ene 7, 2017)

Usted vió el asesinato Tatu?
Si.
Cuénteme cualquier detalle, por más insignificante parezca.
Hace una semana que no voy de cuerpo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2017)




----------



## asherar (Ene 12, 2017)

Different TV standards

There are three major TV-standards: NTSC, SECAM and PAL. 

The NTSC, short for "National Television System Committe" (back in the early days of TV there was problems with getting the same color over the whole picture so a more evil interpretation of the letters is that it stands for "Never The Same Color") is the American TV-standard, it has only 525 scan-lines and an update frequency of 30 Hz. 

SECAM, short for "SÉquentiel Couleur Avec Mémoire", French for "Sequential Color With Memory" (but as the French usually want to get their own solution to problems, a more evil interpretation is that it stands for "System Essentially Contrary to the American Method") is the French TV-standard, it has improved color stability and higher intensity resolution but with less color resolution, I don't know much about that standard. 

PAL is the European standard (Phase Alternating Lines, or as a PAL enthusiast would interpret the letters: "Perfect At Last"), it has 625 lines per frame, 25 frames per second. It is based on NTSC, but the color-coding has been improved by using a phase shift on every other line to remove the color errors that occurred with NTSC.


Traducción: 
_Los diferentes estandares de TV (y las dos versiones de sus siglas)_

_Hay tres estándares principales de TV : NTSC, SECAM and PAL. _

_ El NTSC, abreviatura de "*N*ational *T*elevision *S*ystem *C*ommitte" (años atrás en los primeros días de la TV había problemas con obtener el mismo color en toda la imagen por lo que una interpretación maliciosa de las letras es que significa "*N*ever *T*he *S*ame *C*olor", o sea "nunca el mismo color") es la norma de TV americana, tiene sólo 525 líneas y una frecuencia de refresco de 30 Hz._

_SECAM, abreviatura de "*SÉ*quentiel *C*ouleur *A*vec *M*émoire", traducido del francés "color secuencial con memoria" (pero como los franceses usualmente desean obtener su propia solución a los problemas, una interpretación más maliciosa es que significa "*S*ystem *E*ssentially *C*ontrary to the *A*merican *M*ethod", es decir "sistema esencialmente contrario al método americano") es la norma francesa de la TV, tiene una estabilidad de color mejorada y mayor resolución de intensidad pero menos resolución de color, no conozco mucho sobre esta norma._ 

_PAL es la norma europea (significa *P*hase *A*lternating *L*ines, o sea  "líneas con la fase alternada", o como los entusiastas del PAL podrían interpretar las letras: "*P*erfect *A*t *L*ast" o sea "perfecto al fin"), tiene 625 lineas por cuadro, 25 cuadros por segundo. Se basa en NTSC pero el codificado de color ha sido mejorado usando un corrimiento de fase en cada nueva línea para remover los errores que ocurrían con NTSC._


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 12, 2017)

asherar dijo:


> Different TV standards
> 
> There are three major TV-standards: NTSC, SECAM and PAL.
> 
> The NTSC, short for "National Television System Committe" (back in the early days of TV there was problems with getting the same color over the whole picture so a more evil interpretation of the letters is that it stands for "Never The Same Color") is the American TV-standard, it has only 525 scan-lines and an update frequency of 30 Hz. [/I]




Hace muchiiiiiisimos años oí una explicación parecida, pero la sorna era...


*never twice same color*

Que vendría a ser algo así como*"nunca 2 veces mismo color"*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 15, 2017)

*- Oye, ¿Sabes inglés?
- Obvio
- ¿Qué quiere decir I am?
- La una de la mañana.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2017)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 19, 2017)

¡Tengan cuidado! ¡Alerta!
Si les yega un linc que dise porno gratis, no lo  avran. es un birus que desavilita el correptor de hortografia del  selular.
 A mi me yego, pero nolo e habrido porque a mi no me yama la atension esas cozas sesualez.
Abisen a las demas jentez.
 grasias.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 19, 2017)

Una con el tema de La Guerra de las Galaxias


----------



## JavierGonz (Ene 26, 2017)

¿Tiene fusibles de buena calidad? Porque los que compré en otro sitio, se queman cuando enciendo el aparato.



Necesito que revise mi televisor, funciona perfectamente, pero no tiene sonido ni imagen.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2017)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 28, 2017)

​


D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¡Tengan cuidado! ¡Alerta!
> Si les yega un linc que dise porno gratis, no lo  avran. es un birus que desavilita el correptor de hortografia del  selular.
> A mi me yego, pero nolo e habrido porque a mi no me yama la atension esas cozas sesualez.
> Abisen a las demas jentez.
> grasias.



Es muy buenooo  hay que compartirlo en la redes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Empleado público o bancario


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2017)

*- Hijo, Encontré mariguana en tu mochila.
- ¡Mamá, me la metieron!
- ¡Ah! ¿Aparte de mariguano, también eres maricón?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

*No Guta                                    *​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *No Guta                                    *​



y a nadie le gusta el TE marítimo  (mas fino no me va a salir)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 5, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> y a nadie le gusta el TE marítimo  (mas fino no me va a salir)


Sí, al Conde Drácula.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí, al Conde Drácula.


Y jo a la "fuente" 
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2017)

Me levanto de la DosmeSiesta peliculeada  y tengo que leer éstas cosas ? Wakale


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2017)

Cierto día, llega Florecita a su trabajo y mientras iba en el ascensor se le arrima un fulano, aspira y le dice:
  - ¡Qué rico te huele el pelo!

  Florecita se ofende y dice que es el colmo y que lo reportará al jefe.
Sale del ascensor y pronto se dirige a su jefe y le reporta lo sucedido.

  - Quiero levantarle una demanda al Sr. López por hostigamiento sexual.
Es un estúpido, falto de moral, etc, etc.

       El jefe se levanta, trata de calmarla y le pregunta qué fue lo que sucedió.

  Florecita le dice que se le acercó, aspiró hasta llenarse los pulmones y que le dijo, "qué bonito te huele el pelo."

  El jefe se rasca la cabeza y con incredulidad le dice a Florecita que él  no considera eso un acto de hostigamiento sexual y que francamente no  podía hacer nada.

  Entonces Florecita le dice:
  - Pero lo que usted no sabe, es que el Sr. López es enano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Cierto día, llega Florecita a su trabajo y mientras iba en el ascensor se le arrima un fulano, aspira y le dice:
> - ¡Qué rico te huele el pelo!
> 
> Florecita se ofende y dice que es el colmo y que lo reportará al jefe.
> ...


Aun bien que jo no soy un enano y me llamo "Gopez" y no "Lopez"   
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2017)

Mido dos metros pero tengo buen olfato  y sinó arrodillau 


Cómo va Pepe ?

Bien , el Sábado me van a presentar a Florecita Trimarco . . . es hermosa

Ahhh , ahora la llaman Florecita Trivago , se conoce todos los hoteles


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2017)

Es fuerte 

Se Sube un enano a un ascensor y adentro estaba un negro que le dice:
- Tengo 1.95 de Altura, 95 kilos de Peso y un Pito de 22 cms de largo, 7 de grueso, testiculos de 1/4 de libra c/u, soy cubano, mucho gusto "Dante Huerta". 
Y el enano se desmaya! 
El negro asustado lo alza y trata de despertarlo.
- El enano se despierta con cara de espanto y le dice:
- Me puede repetir lo que dijo?
- Por supuesto le dije q tengo 1.95 de Altura, 95 kilos de Peso y un Pito de 22 cms de largo, 7 de grueso, testiculos de 1/4 de libra c/u, y q me llamo "Dante Huerta". 
Y le dice el enano:
- Lpqtp negro! que susto me pegaste! 
Yo te entendi DATE VUELTAAA!!


----------



## Vitico (Feb 11, 2017)

Otro para matemáticos


----------



## Nepper (Feb 13, 2017)

<<Solicito discreción de los moderadores por las palabras usadas>>
(En tal caso pueden editarlas siempre que no cambie el espíritu del chiste)

*Cómo ser educado en el trabajo para evitar el Stress*​ 
_En vez de_ :* ¡Ni en pedo!
*Usar: No puedo asegurarle que va a ser posible.

_En vez de_: *¡Me importa un carajo!*
Usar: No veo motivos para preocupaciones.

_En vez de_:* ¿Pero qué carajo tengo yo que ver con esta cagada?*
Usar: Inicialmente, yo no estaba participando de este proyecto.

_En vez de_:* ¡Es una mierda!*
Usar: Parece interesante, no?

_En vez de_ : *Jodete. No lo voy a hacer ni por putas*
Usar: Hay razones de orden técnico que imposibilitan la realización de esta tarea.

_En vez de_: *¡La puta que lo parió, estos pelotudos no me avisaron nada!*
Usar: Precisamos mejorar nuestra comunicación interna

_En vez de_ : *¿Hasta dónde querés que me baje los pantalones?*
Usar: Tal vez hoy no pueda trabajar hasta tan tarde.

_En vez de_: *Este tipo no entiende un carajo…*
Usar: Él no está familiarizado con el problema.

_En vez de_ : *¡Andate a la puta que te parió!*
Usar: Discúlpeme.

_En vez de_ : *¡Andate a la puta que te parió, hijo de puta!*
Usar: Discúlpeme, señor.

_En vez de_ : *¡Manga de hijos de puta!*
Usar: La casa Matriz no quedo satisfecha con el resultado.

_En vez de_ :* ¡Jodete! ¡Arreglátelas!*
Usar: Desgraciadamente, no creo que pueda ayudarte en este punto.

_En vez de_ : *¡Qué laburo del orto!*
Usar: Adoro los desafíos.

_En vez de_ : *¡Ese pelotudo no para de hacer cagadas!*
Usar: Es posible que aún no hayamos encontrado la posición adecuada para él.

_En vez de_ :* Ah…! ¿Te encamaste con el jefe?*
Usar: Finalmente reconocieron tu competencia.

_En vez de_ : *¡Metete esta mierda en el culo!*
Usar: Está muy bien, pero, por favor, rehace esta parte del trabajo.

_En vez de_  :* ¡Ay, si agarro al pelotudo que hizo esta cagada!*
Usar: Precisamos reforzar nuestro programa de entrenamiento.

_En vez de_: *¡Esto se va todo a la mierda!*
Usar: Los índices de productividad de la empresa muestran una caída sensible.

_En vez de_ :* ¡Ahora nos van a echar a todos al carajo!*
Usar: Este proyecto no va a generar el retorno previsto.

_En vez de_ :* ¡Yo sabía de entrada que era una mierda!*
Usar: Disculpe, yo podría haber avisado, si hubiese sido consultado.

_En vez de_ :* ¡Sos un pelotudo que no sabe un carajo!*
Usar: Esta no es exactamente su área de dominio, ¿no es así?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2017)

> Sabes que no eres el primero, ¿pero realmente te importa?




Publicidad de Aston Martin para agencia de vehículos usados ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2017)

Si el auto no es virgen no  lo compro . . . lo robo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2017)

*¡ Copiones !*
​


----------



## pppppo (Feb 14, 2017)

Una vueltita le daria .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2017)

La madre de mis futuros vástagos debe ser virgen , sinó no habrá matrimonio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Ken Brown compró nuevo equipamiento 


http://www.portodoslosmedios.com/20...-quieran-estudiar-muestrales-estas-fotos.html


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 22, 2017)

*- ¿A qué te dedicas?
- Soy marinero y escritor.
- ¿En serio?
- Sí, me la paso navegando en Internet y escribiendo tonterías por el face.*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 27, 2017)

Yo tampoco...

...


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 27, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Yo tampoco...
> 
> ...








Tal vez...




¿Negociar el precio?











pss:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 7, 2017)

por empezar patino con mi baba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2017)

​


----------



## Quercus (Mar 20, 2017)

"...sin comentarios..."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

Todos los días 3 !

3 de Enero
3 de F+ebrero


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2017)

En una residencia un viejecito le comenta a otro con alegría:
-Ésta noche follo !!!
El otro le replica no menos contento:
-Y mañana fatatas !!!

Salút.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2017)

*Cuatro ladrones entran a robar a un banco y cuando abren la caja fuerte se encuentran 100 yogures.

De las rabia que les dio, se comieron todos los yogures.

Cuando están saliendo, le preguntan al seguritas:

¿ Donde coño esconden el dinero en este banco ?.

¡ Qué dinero ni qué dinero... ! ¡ ESTO ES UN BANCO DE SEMEN !*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2017)

...aquí se conocen como "chistes negros".

Se cuentan directamente ( Con la gente delante ). Se suelen acompañar con gestos para darle más énfasis, más efecto visual.

El resultado final es un montón de gente arripiada. Unos riéndose, otros con la cara como la que ha puesto Fogonazo, etc. 

Es una modalidad de chistes; los hay "verdes", "sanitos", "negros", etc.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 28, 2017)

*- Hola. ¿Cómo te llamas?
- FIFA Call of Duty GTA Gears of Wards Resident Evil Hernández. ¿Y tú?
- Mario.
- ¡Wow! Te llamas como un vídeo juego.*


----------



## Quercus (Mar 30, 2017)

"...diferente punto de vista..."


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2017)

*- Ojos de sapo.
- Patas de cabra.
- Pelo de chango.
- Orejas de zorro.
- Dientes de lagarto.
- ¿Es un hechizo?
- ¡No! Te estoy describiendo.*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 5, 2017)

*Radio de bolsillo:* ( Con el condensador más bestia que he visto ):


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Radio de bolsillo:* ( Con el condensador más bestia que he visto ):


Seguramente ese " hermoso receiver" fue desahollado para recebir ondas longas (100Khz hasta 500Khz) , jajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 5, 2017)

O tal vez para comunicarse con algún chef  intergaláctico.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 5, 2017)

*Mi sillón favorito para ver la tele:*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Mi sillón favorito para ver la tele:*



Asiento especial fakir.
Seguro tiene conexión directa con la nube, la Nasa, For Nox y hasta con los llerbajos rodantes


----------



## asherar (Abr 6, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Radio de bolsillo:* ( Con el condensador más bestia que he visto ):



¿ Es anterior o posterior a la "budinera" ?


" eso era en una época en que las emisiones de las cajas concentradoras del cable no estaban 
muy bien aisladas, se ponía un molde para FLAN (no budín) que tiene la puntita tipo parabólica 
de las grandes, y se orientaba toda la antena completa hacia alguna caja repartidora o mejor 
aún, si la distancia te daba, a la caja central del barrio. 
Lamentablemente los tiempos cambiaron, la tecnología también, y tan sólo en algunos pueblos 
del interior aún funciona el invento. "






Tomado de 
http://detodo.yoreparo.com/de_todo/cable-con-una-budinera-t348.html


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2017)

Yo hace unos años, cuando todavía había tv analógica, instalé dentro de una buardilla una antena paraguólica. Sí, usé un paraguas viejo de pantalla y se veía igual que en la casa del vecino que la tenía en el tejado.
Hace unos veinte años y todavía me lo recuerdan .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2017)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Es anterior o posterior a la "budinera" ?
> 
> 
> " eso era en una época en que las emisiones de las cajas concentradoras del cable no estaban
> ...



Ver el archivo adjunto 155112​
Es un capacitor variable, *NO* una antena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Ma cuando la agarrás con la mano , el aislante de la manija completa el capacitor de antena


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2017)

Y estas son mas o menos la sillas que tenemos en el taller. No sé si tan cómoda, pero sentados sobre placa andamos 

Ver el archivo adjunto 155115​


----------



## dearlana (Abr 10, 2017)

La verdad es que los reposabrazos  son un poco incómodos. Sale uno con algún transistor clavado. 

Vale por aquello de que " Sarna con gusto no pica ".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

Naaaaaaaaa , mirá si te sentás sobre el tiratrón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

*Despensa*

- " ¿ A cómo tiene los huevos ? " 

- " ¡ Hinchados ! " 

- " No no ¿ Cómo a cuanto los tiene ? " 

- " ¡ Cómo a 10 cm del suelo ! "


----------



## dearlana (Abr 17, 2017)

*¿ Que hace un catalán cuando tiene frío ?...*

*Se pone al lado de la estufa.*

*
¿ Y si tiene mucho frío ?...*

La enciende.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 19, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿ Que hace un catalán cuando tiene frío ?...*
> 
> *Se pone al lado de la estufa.*
> 
> ...



jajaja
Que interesante.
Aca en la argentina hubieramos dicho "¿Qué hace un gallego...."
Pero debido a esta globalización, ya no podemos criticar a nadie que se enteran del otro lado del mundo 
Hay que ser muy cuidadoso


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 19, 2017)

Nepper dijo:


> jajaja
> Que interesante.
> Aca en la argentina hubieramos dicho "¿Qué hace un gallego...."


No es por globalizar, tengo entendido que los catalanes tienen fama de tacaños, o al menos eso me dio a entender un chiste que vi en un canal de televisión por suscripción, y hasta donde tengo entendido los gallegos tienen fama de tontos o inocentes. 

En el chiste, el punto sería que el tipo es tan tacaño que tendría que estar muriéndose de frío para prender la estufa.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 20, 2017)

sp_27 dijo:


> No es por globalizar, tengo entendido que los catalanes tienen fama de tacaños, o al menos eso me dio a entender un chiste que vi en un canal de televisión por suscripción, y hasta donde tengo entendido los gallegos tienen fama de tontos o inocentes.
> 
> En el chiste, el punto sería que el tipo es tan tacaño que tendría que estar muriéndose de frío para prender la estufa.



Pero si hablamos de tacaños no usaríamos el estereotipo de judio?
Otro tacaño clásico sería un tano. Pero si a los tanos les decis tanos en italia, se ofenden porque los tanos reales son del sur... algo así como pasa en españa con los gallegos, que los gallegos son de una parte de españa....

Sin animos de ofender a nadie mencionado 

Como ejemplo cito dos anécdotas: (jaja, ¿Anécdotas? )

Entra un sacerdote a una peluquería. Se corta el pelo. Pregunta cuanto debe, y el peluquero le dice: 

- Usted es un hombre tan cercano a Dios que no le puedo cobrar, no me debe nada.

A la mañana siguiente, el peluquero va a abrir el negocio y encuentra 12 monedas de oro en la entrada. Se pone contentísimo.

Al rato entra un Monje budista en la peluquería. Se peina la trenza, se corta el pelo, pregunta cuánto debe, y el peluquero le dice: 

- Usted es un hombre tan sabio, tan pacífico, tan sagrado que no podría cobrarle, no me debe nada

A la mañana siguiente, el peluquero va a abrir el negocio y encuentra 12 piedras preciosas en la entrada. El hombre estalla de felicidad.

Ese día entra un rabino. Se afeita la barba, se corta el pelo y le arregla el cabello a su mujer. Pregunta cuánto le debe y el peluquero una vez más dice: 

- Usted tiene tanta sabiduría, tantos alumnos, está tan cerca de Dios que no podría cobrarle, no me debe nada.

A la mañana siguiente llega para abrir el negocio y encuentra 12 rabinos en la entrada del establecimiento.

---------------------------

Ayer fallecieron 4 gallegos 2 en un asesinato
 y 2 en la reconstrucción de los hechos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos , aca en Brasil haciemos lo mismo con nuestros hermanos Portugueses , chistes y mas chistes decindo que son mui "burros"(tacaño).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 29, 2017)

Una monja va al médico con un ataque de hipo que ya le ha durado un mes.

 - Doctor, tengo un ataque de hipo desde  hace un mes, que no me deja vivir.
No duermo, no como, y ya me duele el  cuerpo de tanto movimiento compulsivo involuntario.

 - Tiéndase en la camilla, hermana, que la voy a examinar.

 La examina y le dice:
    - Hermana, usted está embarazada.
La monja se levanta y sale corriendo de la consulta con cara de pánico.
Una hora después el médico recibe una llamada de la madre superiora del convento:

 - Pero Doctor, ¿Qué le ha dicho a la hermana María?

 - Verá, madre superiora, como tenía un  fuerte ataque de hipo, le di un susto para que se le quitara y supongo  que ya se le habrá quitado. ¿No?

 - Sí, a la hermana María se le ha quitado el hipo, pero el cura se ha tirado del campanario.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 29, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Una monja va al médico con un ataque de hipo que ya le ha durado un mes.
> 
> - Doctor, tengo un ataque de hipo desde  hace un mes, que no me deja vivir.
> No duermo, no como, y ya me duele el  cuerpo de tanto movimiento compulsivo involuntario.
> ...



Me lo llevo pal face


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Antes le tenía miedo a la oscuridad . . .  ahora le temo a la luz , al gas , al teléfono . . .


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

Te apuesto...( y alargo el mensaje con al menos 15 caracteres porque si no no entra):


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 10, 2017)

La falta de sexo produce tristeza y otras cosas más, que no les voy a decir porque tengo muchas ganas de llorar.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2017)

En el videoclub:
-Hola, me gustaría alquilar Batman For Ever.
-No vá a ser posible, tendrá que devolverla tomorrow.

En el restaurante:
-Camarero!!, éste filete tiene muchos nervios.
-Es natural, es la primera vez que se lo comen.

Salút.


----------



## malesi (May 13, 2017)

Un viejo tenía un lago en su finca.Después de mucho tiempo, decide ir 
a ver si estaba todo en orden. Cogió un cesto para aprovechar el paseo 
y recoger unas frutas por el camino. Al aproximarse al lago, escuchó voces 
animadas. Vio un grupo de mujeres bañándose, completamente desnudas.
Al verlo, todas se fueron a la parte más honda del lago, manteniendo solamente 
la cabeza fuera del agua. Una de las mujeres gritó:
-¡No saldremos mientras usted no se aleje!
El viejo respondió:
-¡Yo no vengo hasta aquí para verlas nadar o salir desnudas del lago!
Levantando el cesto, les dijo: - Estoy aquí para alimentar al cocodrilo...


----------



## dearlana (May 15, 2017)

¡Buen trabajo!:


----------



## dearlana (May 15, 2017)

*" Voy a montar una asociació pa desganaos..."*

¿Sin ánimo de lucro?

*" Sin ánimo de na "...*

Apúntame.

*"Apúntate tú..."*


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Actividad muy peligrosa:*


----------



## asherar (May 19, 2017)

Otro sobre desganados:

Había dos tipos acostados en el pasto haciendo nada, uno boca arriba y otro boca abajo, 
y en ese momento pasa un avión. 
El que está boca arriba le dice al otro: Mirá qué avión espectacular !!!
El otro le contesta: Suerte para tí que puedes verlo.


Aclaración: El cuento original es una cargada argentina a la pereza 
de los nativos de la provincia de Santiago del Estero. 
Para no molestar a nadie decidí quitar la referencia regional.


----------



## dearlana (May 19, 2017)

Trabajar con el inconsciente:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> ¡Buen trabajo!:


Tipica instalación Lusitana   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (May 20, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (May 20, 2017)

*Papá culto, si señor:*

-----------------------------------------------------

*Papá: ¿ Qué es Arkansas ?.*

La segunda persona del presente del verbo arkansar.

*Gracias papi.*

De nada, hijo. ¡Anda!, arkánsame una cerveza.


_______________________________________________________________________________

Otro:

Al principio cuesta un poco entenderlo:



____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Otro:

*Papá, ¿es verdad que en China los hombres no conocen a sus esposas hasta después de la boda?*.

*Eso pasa en todas partes, hijo.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 21, 2017)

* - Tengo ganas de ir a Dubái, como el año pasado.
- ¿El año pasado fuiste a Dubái?
- No, también tenía ganas.*


----------



## dearlana (May 28, 2017)

Keyboard...           not...         found...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 30, 2017)

Y en el Spa...

*- Buenas tardes. ¿En qué le puedo servir?*
*- Tengo una reunión esta noche y quiero lucir más joven y linda. ¿Qué me recomienda?*
*- Que no vaya.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2017)

Erase una vez un capitán tartamudo...

*- Cu-cu-cu cuando yo-yo yo diga, ti-ti-ti tierra a la vi-vi vista, to-to-to todos se la-la-la lanzan al agua y a na-na nadar hasta la co-co-co costa.
Después de un rato...
- Ti-ti-ti
Y todos se lanzan al agua.
- ¡Ti-ti-ti tiburones!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 17, 2017)

​


----------



## dearlana (Jun 25, 2017)

*Por más acostumbrados que estemos a ver desgracias,  hay cosas que nos parten el corazón:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Por más acostumbrados que estemos a ver desgracias,  hay cosas que nos parten el corazón:*



En estas ocasiones, no faltan las ordas de buitres vecinales, armados de bolsas o recipientes varios, dedicados a rebuscar restos enteros, cual buscadores de oro. ¡¡Total paga el seguro!! 

Y algún que otro desesperado que se dedica a lamer el suelo.

De lo primero he sido testigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En estas ocasiones, no faltan las ordas de buitres vecinales, armados de bolsas o recipientes varios, dedicados a rebuscar restos enteros, cual buscadores de oro. ¡¡Total paga el seguro!!
> 
> Y algún que otro desesperado que se dedica a lamer el suelo.
> 
> De lo primero he sido testigo



jajaja aqui pasa exactamente lo mismo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 2, 2017)

*¿Cuál es el animal más antiguo?
La Vaca.
¿Por qué?
Porque está en Blanco y Negro.*​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 8, 2017)

"Cuando la limona es grande"...

¿Que?

 

.


Lo escribí bien


Comienzo de nuevo...



"Cuando la limona es grande...






Limón grande, es la familia".




PD: ¿Vieron que estaba bien escrito?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (Jul 10, 2017)

¡¡Hago lo que puedo!! 





Vá otro.


Invento, que por mérito propio, ha quedado en los *anales de la historia....*































*La enema.*


----------



## fercon (Jul 10, 2017)

Este es peor que el del gordo pesado


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 16, 2017)

*¿No te preocupa que a tu edad estén todos tus amigos casados y con hijos?*
* Sí, me preocupa. Pero no sé cómo los puedo ayudar.*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *¿No te preocupa que a tu edad estén todos tus amigos casados y con hijos?*
> * Sí, me preocupa. Pero no sé cómo los puedo ayudar.*​


Lo mismo me preguntan y les respondo que aún quiero seguir siendo feliz o que mi esposa no me a aburrido como para tener hijos y cualquiera j*lada que se me ocurra al momento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2017)

Se encuentran dos amigos luego de 30 años !

Hola José , ¿ Cómo te ha ido ?

Por un lado bien , me he casado , por otro lado mal , he enviudado.

Uh que macana ! ¿ Tienes hijos ?

Si , 12 hijas 

¿ Les das de comer a las 12 ?

No , son muchas , les doy de comer a las 13 y treinta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2017)

¿13;30 de horas o es otra cosa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2017)

.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2017)

Perrito imitador: .........................................................................................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2017)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , ?cuando un gordo si queda feliz?.
!Cuando mira otra persona mas gorda aun que el o cuando estas comendo!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2017)

​


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2017)

Y peor aún son las historias que contamos ... 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)




----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 2, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.diariofemenino.com/uploads/hombres/chiste_ban771o.png



Mi esposa me lo insinúa permanentemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)

*Es que . . . *


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 2, 2017)

Jaajaaaa !!!! Dos metros que chispa!!! Jajaaaa.
Usted sabe que este mensaje lo envié en el chiste del que esta orinando de sentado
en el piso, y no se como fue a para este lugar, pero también corresponde.
Muy comicos todos, aquí hay ingenio. No por nada casi todos son ingenieros.
Los estimo a todos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> No por nada casi todos son ingenieros.


 
   Ingeniebrios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2017)

Hola a todos , cuando un casal vive por muuuuuchos años juntos en realidad si transformam en hermanos de sangre.
No hacen mas nada a no ser pelear  ......(mi caso)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 2, 2017)

Y mas cuando uno es jubilado, que sale poco, dicen,  que feliz que era
CUANDO TRABAJABAS, ahora todo el día al medio, no haces nada vos
y no me lo dejas hacer nada a mi.!!!!!
Un abrazo Sr. DANIEL LOPES.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2017)

*Nunca pensé que bañar a un gato sería tan difícil.
Ya se me cansó la lengua.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Nunca pensé que bañar a un gato sería tan difícil.
> Ya se me cansó la lengua.*


Ya jo prefero bañar asi una gata do tipo "Tia maria" http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-D6hQwzGDL...WRo4/s1600/digi_Bikini082_Janelle_Perzina.jpg 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2017)




----------



## fercon (Ago 3, 2017)

Pues un "avaro comerciante" que se desmaya en su tienda y al llegar los paramédicos dicen: Debemos ponerle la mascarilla, rápido la mascarilla. Al instante el desmayado despierta agitado rogando: Mascarilla No por favor, mascarilla No, ponemela mas Baratilla, mas baratilla.. Jajajaja


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 4, 2017)

*- Mamá, qué rica está la comida. Jajaja
- Sí, jajaja. Debe ser por el orégano.
- ¿De dónde lo sacaste? Jajaja.
- De un cajón en tu cuarto. Jajaja.
- Jajaja.
- Jajaja.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2017)




----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2017)

Ahora que es tiempo de vacaciones, nada como El Caribe, pero si no te da el presupuesto...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 7, 2017)

Como buen electrónico me jacto de hacerlo con *"frecuencia"
*.....

.......El mate.


Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## tatuza (Ago 8, 2017)

Roger Waters inspirado en la depilación definitiva de su mujer compuso;
"El pelado oscuro de la tuna"



No podés relacionar todo con el vino tatu 
tenés razon tia maria!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 12, 2017)

*Arqueólogos descubren la tumba de Tutankamón.*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2017)

​


----------



## krlosss (Ago 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 158848​



Para no sufrir accidentes de tráfico lo mejor es coger... este tren:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 158848​



Recuerdo que hace años, salió una noticia en la que una pareja denunciaba y *pedía la manutención de su hijo benidero a un tercero.*
La cuestión es que mientras la pareja se hallaba realizando "un acercamiento íntimo", un tercero envistió al vehículo en que se hallaba la pareja. 
Al no poder realizar la maniobra "marcha atrás" por el imprevisto del momento, la mujer resultó ser fertilizada por su pareja.  Dando pie a la denuncia citada.


Moraleja: Usa el Don.  

*¡¡Y búscate un motel!!*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2017)

Ya que esto está degenerando:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya que esto está degenerando:
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170817/ae23fde21540cb674dd0bee40c150419.jpg



     ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Fué poquito . . . . no se lo rompieron tanto tanto


----------



## fercon (Ago 17, 2017)

Solo latoneria. Vidrio y micas stop funcionales. A una vieja escarabajo Volkswagen si le salia reparar motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

No no nooooooooo   

Por favor lea _#*3885*_


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 17, 2017)

fercon dijo:


> Solo latoneria. Vidrio y micas stop funcionales. A una vieja escarabajo Volkswagen si le salia reparar motor



Como dijo la chica del meme cabizbaja, "NO ME HAS ENTENDIDO"


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2017)

*Con estos calores hay que ponerle el turbo al ventilador:*


( No consigo que me funcione la imagen gif aquí ).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2017)

Lo encontré!!






Y esto


----------



## krlosss (Ago 23, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Con estos calores hay que ponerle el turbo al ventilador:*
> 
> 
> ( No consigo que me funcione la imagen gif aquí ).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

Me guta mas ese : 



 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 24, 2017)

ICs Serie 4000: 4069B = Hex Inverter Buffer :


----------



## krlosss (Ago 24, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> ICs Serie 4000: 4069B = Hex Inverter Buffer :



 el ultimo está carry off debido a LSB 11111 and 000001 jajaj


----------



## dearlana (Ago 26, 2017)

*Un señor que le dice a otro:





¿ Usted es bobo o qué le pasa ?...





Y el otro le contesta:

















Yo soy Quelepasa.*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 28, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> ICs Serie 4000: 4069B = Hex Inverter Buffer :



Menuda depravación.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 28, 2017)

*Yo...o bebo cerveza... o no bebo cerveza. Nada de medias tintas:*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 28, 2017)

​


----------



## Nepper (Ago 28, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 159261​



jajaja, este darkmegas parece un nene jugando con una botella, que imaginación


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2017)

*Un borracho llega a su casa y le dan ganas de ir al baño.
Entra, levanta la tapa, se sienta y en eso empieza a temblar.
El borracho sale muy asustado, gritando...
¡TERREMOTOOO, TERREMOTOOO! ¡SALGAN TODOS!
Su mujer que se dio cuenta de todo, le da tremendo escobazo y le dice...
¿Cuál terremoto? Borracho menso. ¡Te sentaste en la lavadora!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2017)

Demasiado infantiiiiiiiiil 

No guta 

Hace acordar a que ¿  habían instalado luz automática en el baño ? . . .  no , fuiste a la heladera !


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2017)

se se, pensé lo mismo que vos dosme...

Resulta que un tipo que le gustaba beber, la mujer lo tenía controlado. Ya había hecho líos otras veces.
Una noche con lluvia, aprobecha el ambiente ruidoso para escaparse de la cama. La mujer ni se entera que se escapó.
Llega al bar, todos lo saludan y le invitan un trago, el acepta pero advierte a la gente del lugar que solo unas copas.
Pasadas las horas, el tipo se despierta tirado en el piso del bar, el lugar casi vacío y las pocas personas muy alejadas sin percatarse que el estaba allí tirado.
Con sus fuerzas y extremadamente borracho, comienza a arrastrarse afuera del bar. Pasó la puerta empujandola con el hombro.
Ya bastante seca la calle, se empezaba a ver el sol. ¡No! ¡Mi señora me va a matar si despierta y no estoy!
Cuerpo a tierra el tipo, divagando se arrastra un par de cuadras, llega a su casa. En el manojo de llaves no podía identificar la llave, le costaba horrores. Se acomoda y se sienta de espalda a la puerta, estira el brazo, prueba suerte con una llave, ¡abre!. Suspira, se frota la cara porque el sueño lo tiene al borde del desmayo. Se vuelve a tirar al piso para que la puerta pueda abrir, alcanza el picaporte y se mete. Se arrastra hasta su habitación. ¡La mujer seguía dormida tal cual la dejó hace horas!
Dando vueltas, revolcándose en el piso se saca la ropa, se coloca el pijama y con mucha dificultad, antes de quedarse dormido, se trepa a la cama y se acuesta. En su último segundo despierto, mira  a su señora que seguía profundamente dormida. Se desvanece.
Sin saber cuanto tiempo pasó, despierta al escuchar los gritos de su esposa!
-Otra vez te fuiste a beber! sos un desastre! esa gente con la que te juntas es de lo peor! ahora quien te levanta! etc. etc.
El tipo asombrado, luego de cubrirse de los golpes de la señora le pregunta ¿cómo sabías que fui al bar?.

-¡Porque te olvidaste la silla de ruedas!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2017)

Cuec                                            .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Marino (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2017)

No tenían de 50 miligramos...................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2017)

Por motivos económicos, estoy vendiendo un juego de porcelana heredado de mi abuela, sirve para desayunar, almorzar y cenar.

Se encuentra en muy buen estado, son 32 piezas en porcelana pura. 

Ahora les pongo la foto por si alguien esta interesado.

Mil gracias!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160517/3316af408412e8bedad250f862804ede.jpg


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2017)

Jeje, me ha recordado un taller de reparación de pinchazos. Le denunciaron por repartir tachuelas por las calles, para aumentar la clientela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2017)

Los vidrios-cristales templados  , en invierno le echás café caliente y :






Así que conocí a uno que hace años atrás trabajaba de eso , caminaba tomando café de las máquinas expendedoras a las 6 de la mañana y accidentalmente se le derramaba en alguna vidriera , cuec


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2017)

*Cuando los interruptores sospechan que los vas a reemplazar...*

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 30, 2017)

​


----------



## krlosss (Sep 30, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 160150​



Iba a responder pero he sido moderado por mi esposa.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 30, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 160150​






Que bueno que el tuto viene con fotos...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2017)

Creo que no lo conseguiré, con el problema de vista que tengo.






Seguro no paso de la primera página.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 4, 2017)

Si mi amo.


Mándeme lo que quiera mi amo. 


  

  




Es altamente ipnotizante


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2017)

Es increible, por casa hubo una de estas, cuando niño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Y lo que cuidaban esa linterna !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Divorcio de la Monarquía Burguer ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 8, 2017)

Mentes depravadas las que diseñan esto:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2017)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mentes depravadas las que diseñan esto:
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/a1/dd/92/a1dd925f32beaf01acc733ff8cf9a11f.jpg



ta buenisimo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 17, 2017)

En "Pareja"...

*- Mi amor, ¡Estás más delgada!
- Gracias, corazón. Es que el negro me adelgaza.
- Pero, si estás vestida de azul.
- Jajaja. Olvídalo, tontito.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2017)

Pst , el blanco también la adelgazará !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 160462​


!Incrible entiendi todo escribido sin nin tomar un gole aun , imagine si tomar algo , y logro entiender hasta lo Mandarin (Chines)!. 

Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2017)

Decía que no le iba a caber...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 21, 2017)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (Oct 24, 2017)

Perrito graciosísimo. Hay que perdonarle todo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 24, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Perrito graciosísimo. Hay que perdonarle todo...



  

  Sabía que era manía de los gatos, el regar los aparatos electrónicos, pero los perros no lo había visto.


----------



## Yamith253 (Oct 25, 2017)

muy efectivo no falla y lo mejor es auto voltaje y complatible con todos los modelos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 25, 2017)

Yamith253 dijo:


> muy efectivo no falla y lo mejor es auto voltaje y complatible con todos los modelos




    



Yo me compré el borrador de discos duros


----------



## tiago (Oct 25, 2017)

Pues yo tenía entendido que los borraban con ésto.






Salút.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2017)

De ilusión también se vive:



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El que no tiene piscina es porque no quiere:



Algo está fallando aquí:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Pues yo tenía entendido que los borraban con ésto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hace años la Cia o el Penrágono destruian discos rígidos con información comprometida a puro mazazos , luego se enteraron que en un cm de disco , con la tecnología adecuada se podían leer quizás 1 Giga de información ; a partir de ahí los pasan por una moledora


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace años la Cia o el Penrágono destruian discos rígidos con información comprometida a puro mazazos , luego se enteraron que en un cm de disco , con la tecnología adecuada se podían leer quizás 1 Giga de información ; a partir de ahí los pasan por una moledora


Está claro que aquí no disponemos de esa tecnología o no sabemos nada de ella. 

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 26, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Algo está fallando aquí:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161042



La verdad que he mirado varias veces y no lo capto aún 

No se que es lo que he pasado por alto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2017)

No tiene las patas en el agua ?


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes.

Ese era el "pasa algo".


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2017)

Sin necesidad de modificar para nada la televisión antigua:


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2017)

*¡¡¡Último momento!!!*, volcó un camión de mermeladas.


En ese lugar de la ruta , hay de moras.


Tambien de durazno , manzana, y damascos(albaricoques).


pss:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2017)

Acabo te traerme dos kilos de moras rojas robadas de la calle , aquí en Pilar los arboles de moras crecen solos . . . así que en breve dulce de moras


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 4, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Sin necesidad de modificar para nada la televisión antigua:




Lo mejor es cuando te llaman de una cafetería, para reparar un tv y te encuentras uno de esos encastrados a dos metros de altura. hno:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 5, 2017)

No guta:... ... ... ... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2017)

*-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-.*​ *No Me Guta *​


----------



## dearlana (Nov 9, 2017)

A donde iremos a llegar con estas linternas LEDs cada vez más potentes:


----------



## chclau (Nov 19, 2017)

Un abogado lo llama a su cliente:
- Tengo dos noticias para Ud., una buena y una mala, cual prefiere escuchar primero?
- Tuve una semana terrible, mejor cuenteme primero la buena.
- OK. Su esposa ha invertido solo cinco mil dolares en unos cuadros y resulta que ahora valen entre dos y tres millones de dolares...
- Que genia, yo siempre dije que mi esposa es una genia! Bueno, y cual es la mala noticia?
- Que su esposa mando a encuadrar fotos de Ud. con su secretaria en la cama...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2017)

Nunca había viajado en tren , se pone en la cola para adquirir el boleto-ticket y escucha atentamente . . . :

- "A Florida , ida"

Piensa  y pide :

- "A Lanús , uz"


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2017)

​


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 20, 2017)

Un argentino y un gallego se conocen y sepreguntan de donde son.

En una de las preguntas el gallego le pregunta...: Creo que en Argrntina teneis buenas fincas ¿No?
El argentino presumiendo le responde...: Imagináte que salgo en mi JEEP a las 7 de la mañana y a las 12 aun no he conseguido dar la vuelta a mi propiedad.

Contesta el gallego....: Aqui en Galicia hemos tenido de esos JEEP argentinos y son una mierda.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2017)

*He logrado marcarme


  los abdominales Muajajaja *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2017)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2017)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Wasá + Feisbuc = en coma


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 28, 2017)

*- Doctor, le cuento que tengo 90 años y acabo de embarazar a mi novia que tiene 25 años.
- Le cuento que el sábado maté a un jabalí disparándole con el dedo, sin escopeta y sin rifle.
- Eso no puede ser, alguien dispararía en su lugar y usted no lo vio.
- A ese punto quería llegar.*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2017)

Muy buena y rápida solución para el problema del niño:


----------



## malesi (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

*Viene la  Navidad y Año Nuevoooooooooo*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2017)

​


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 2, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Arqueólogos descubren la tumba de Tutankamón.*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158818​



Jaja así no era y perdiste la oportunidad de hacer un buen chiste, esa en realidad es la tumba de tutanbidón, aunque en otros lugares más bien les dicen galón, tutangalón. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 158818


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 4, 2017)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

*Papás Hipper Trolls*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 14, 2017)

​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 15, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2017)

*- ¿Qué pasa si te corto una oreja?
- Me quedo medio sordo.
- ¿Y si te corto la otra oreja?
- Me quedo ciego.
- ¿Por qué?
- Porque se me caen los lentes.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 21, 2017)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2017)

Y yo buscando el chiste


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y yo buscando el chiste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y yo buscando el chiste





Caliente caliente , se quema , de quema . . .  se quemooooooooo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2017)

Tampoco es tan raro, yo lo hice una vez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tampoco es tan raro, yo lo hice una vez.


* ¿ Una sola ? *

*¡ Vamos, no seas tímido !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 22, 2017)

*Un misionero va corriendo por la selva porque lo está persiguiendo un león.
De repente, se arrodilla y dice: Señor, te pido que este león se vuelva cristiano.
Entonces, el león se arrodilla y dice: Señor, bendice estos alimentos que voy a consumir.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> * ¿ Una sola ? *
> 
> *¡ Vamos, no seas tímido !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 23, 2017)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2017)

​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2017)

​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 27, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 4, 2018)

En la Iglesia:*

- Padre, confieso que he pecado.
Estaba con mi novia, ella sola, yo solo, la casa sola y pasó lo que tenía que pasar.
Luego con mi suegra. Ella sola, yo solo, la casa sola y pasó lo que tenía que pasar.
Pero eso no es todo, padre. Con mi vecina también.
Ella sola, yo solo, la casa sola y pues pasó lo que tenía que pasar.

(Sale el padre corriendo)

¿Padre, a dónde va?
- ¡Lejos de aquí, engendro del infierno!
¡Tú solo, yo solo, la iglesia sola!*


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 14, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Ene 14, 2018)

Rezos para este año 2018:


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 15, 2018)




----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 18, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 20, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2018)

Las particiones no son con hacha ?


----------



## palurdo (Ene 23, 2018)

Supongo que es un clásico, pero visto en un bazar chino de mi zona:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

No entiendo el chiste


----------



## palurdo (Ene 23, 2018)

Pues no sabría decir si es de 2, de 3, o de 4 dígitos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Ahhhhhh , la perilla es digital  !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 26, 2018)

​


----------



## dearlana (Ene 26, 2018)

A quien se le ocurre...bajarle la capota al coche...con el frío que hace:


(Intenté subir la imagen GIF pero entra como imagen jpg. Lo bueno es verla en movimiento).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2018)

A ver si a mí me hacen caso  



> A quien se le ocurre...bajarle la capota al coche...con el frío que hace:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 27, 2018)

Muchiiisimas gracias Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 28, 2018)

La mejor forma de usar una pala.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

Si , a veces el FireWall está mal configurado y falla


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , a veces el FireWall está mal configurado y falla


Ese sí fue un ataque De-DoS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2018)

​


----------



## jlaudio (Feb 5, 2018)

Una señora de avanzada edad se monta en un autobús con una bolsa en la mano, cuando va pasando por entre la gente va diciendo, "cuidado con los huevos, cuidado con los huevos..." Y un muchacho al ver la bolsita le pregunta, señora, lleva usted huevos en esa bolsita? Contesta la viejita, llevo alfileres


----------



## dearlana (Feb 7, 2018)

Pues eso: Un buen truco para que la temperatura del coche baje...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:


----------



## Nepper (Feb 8, 2018)

SENCILLAMENTE...G E N I A L !!!!!
Un hombre se sube a un avión en el aeropuerto de Londres Heathrow con destino a Los Angeles y, al sentarse, descubre a una mujer guapísima que está entrando en el avión. Se da cuenta de que se dirige hacia su asiento y... ¡¡bingo!! Se acomoda justo a su lado. 
- Hola, ¿viaje de negocios o de vacaciones?

Ella lo mira y le responde de manera encantadora:
- De trabajo. Voy a la Convención Anual de Ninfómanas en los Estados Unidos.

El tipo traga saliva. Está junto a una de las mujeres más hermosas que ha visto en su vida y... ¡¡Va a una convención de ninfómanas!!

Luchando por mantener una actitud correcta, le pregunta de forma calmada: 
- ¿Y qué hace usted exactamente en esa convención?
 - Soy conferenciante. Hablo desde mi experiencia, para desmitificar muchos mitos sobre la sexualidad. 
- ¿De veras? - sonríe - ¿Y qué mitos son esos?
- Bueno, uno muy popular es que los afroamericanos son los hombres mejor dotados físicamente, cuando en realidad son los indios "navajos" los que poseen esta cualidad. Otro mito muy popular es que los franceses son los mejores amantes, cuando en realidad son los de ascendencia griega. Y también hemos comprobado que en cuanto a potencia, los mejores amantes son los residentes en la provincia de Córdoba..
 De pronto la mujer se incomoda y se sonroja. Y le dice:
- Perdón, en realidad no debería estar hablando de todo esto con usted, cuando ni siquiera sé su nombre.

- Pluma blanca - le responde - Pluma Blanca Papadopoulos, pero todos en Córdoba me conocen como "el Negro care'tigre "


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 9, 2018)

En mi experiencia, y después de reflexionar mucho, llegué a la conclusión, que la resistencia, es mucho mejor que la capacitancia.

Y esto no tiene objeción posible.

Repito, no hay posibilidad de cambiar esto.

Si no que alguien me explique, por que suena tan mal esto...









*Jai guru deva.......

















faradio*.









pss:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 12, 2018)

Entrevista de trabajo.

*- ¿Sabe Excel?
- Claro, hasta me sé la canción.
- ¿Canción? ¿Cuál canción?
- ¿Y cómo Excel, en qué lugar se enamoró de ti?
- Muchas gracias, nosotros la llamamos.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuec


----------



## dearlana (Mar 6, 2018)

¿ Tendrá cara el gatito este ?...


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2018)

Estaban tres mujeres y un borracho en una esquina a las dos de la mañana.
Pasa una patrulla y se lleva a los cuatro.
Al llegar a la delegación de policía les preguntan, nombre, nacionalidad y ocupación.

- Laura López, panameña, secretaria.
- Maria González, colombiana, organizadora de eventos.
- Claudia Pérez, dominicana, ama de casa.
Y dice el borracho...
¡Ah! ¡Ahora resulta que la prostituta soy yo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

Sherlock Homes y el Dr. Watson se fueron a pasar unos días de campamento.

Tras una buena cena y una botella de vino se desearon buenas noches y se acostaron en sus respectivos sacos de dormir. 
Horas más tarde Holmes se despertó y llamó con el codo a su fiel amigo: 

*- Watson mira al cielo y díme qué ves*
- Veo millones de estrellas…
- Y eso, ¿qué te indica? - volvió a preguntar Holmes. 

Watson pensó por un minuto y, decidido a impresionar a su amigo con sus dotes deductivas, contestó:

- Desde un punto de vista astronómico me indica que existen millones de galaxias y potencialmente por lo tanto billones de planetas.

- Astrológicamente hablando me indica que Saturno está en conjunción con Leo.

- Cronológicamente, deduzco que son aproximadamente las 3:15 de la madrugada

- Teológicamente puedo ver que Dios es Todopoderoso y que nosotros somos pequeños e insignificantes.

- Meteorológicamente intuyo que mañana tendremos un hermoso y soleado día. *Y a usted, ¿qué le indica, mi querido Sherlock?*

*Tras un corto silencio Holmes habló:

Watson, estás cada día más estúpido... Nos robaron la carpa!*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Me duele el estómago de reirme y el  nos falta era especial para esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

*Habrá que afeitarse los bigotes ?  :alien:*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Habrá que afeitarse los bigotes ?  :alien:*


!Lo Gato y su Don dueño!. (ambos malos humorados)!, jajajajajajaja
!Saludos cordeales desde Grasil !.

Att,
Ganiel Gopez.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 164962


!Hummmm , mejor no incorrer en lo riesgo de adentrar en ese taller ( ?o serias una oficina ?)!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018



D@rkbytes dijo:


> - Laura López, panameña, secretaria.


? Quizaz no sea una "prima" distante ? , jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 26, 2018)

Algo celosa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2018)

Respuesta real de un niño !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2018)

Y yo añadiría "por la cuenta que nos trae".

De toda la vida se ha dicho que los borrachos y los niños siempre dicen la verdad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Respuesta real de un niño !


!Aprobación!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2018)

Yo no soy Anakin Skywalker, Anakin está muerto. Mi nombre es Cat Vader. 

​


----------



## bacte (Mar 31, 2018)

Diccionario de Semana Santa:

-TORRIJA
Borrachera que se pilla uno durante estas fiestas
-CIRIO:
El que te monta tu mujer despues de haber cojido la torrija
-PROCESION DEL SILENCIO
Entrada con sigilo a tu casa,para evitar el cirio despues de haber cogido la torrija


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2018)

Te faltó LA PENITENCIA, ja ja ja 

Esa seguramente la harías en el sofá.


----------



## bacte (Mar 31, 2018)

Tecnicamente ,Moises fue la primera persona con tablet que descargo informacion de la nube


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Aspiradora + novia INALÁMBRICA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Electricista ju3put4


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Chino no vel película de carcel . . .  ella tenía pal dinero y caja chica . . .  cuec


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

*Cuando el editor es un cretino sexópata !
*


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

" Interpreto por sus arrugas  , laceraciones , dilataciones , extensiones  y demases , que ha sido roto demasiadas veces"

"Listo , pase por caja"


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 9, 2018)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 11, 2018)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2018)

Sin palabras:


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2018)

Chiste de Chiquito de la Calzada:

 Mamál ... mamál !!!  En el colegion me llaman peludo.
 ...Grita la mujer emocionada:
Pepe,  Pepeee, el perro está hablandor !!!

Salút.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 18, 2018)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 19, 2018)

Está comprobado que 7 centímetros son suficientes para satisfacer a una mujer.
No importa si es VISA o MasterCard


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 28, 2018)

El Guns N' Roses de la Vecindad 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (May 8, 2018)

Algo muy común por aquí. 
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 15, 2018)

Seee..... deberían sacarse un certificado especial para conducir (manejar) vehículos especiales. 

Es muy típico que asomen las miniruedas sin mirar, para forzarte a parar el vehículo en los pasos de peaton. 

Amén de que hoy en día, todo el mundo va con la mirada incrustada en el parato infernal con pantallita que reproduce videos, de gente paseando por la calle mirando videos en un aparatito infernal. 


La casa parece de película de miedo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 15, 2018)

Le está llamando a los bomberos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 17, 2018)

*- ¡Soldado López!
- ¡Sí, mi capitán!
- No lo vi ayer en práctica de camuflaje.
- ¡Gracias, mi capitán!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Yo trabajaba de AYTP (ayudante de trabajos prácticos) en la misma escuela que me había recibido , entre 5 años de estudio y 5 años trabajando yo ya llevaba 10 años ahí , tres intervenciones sucesivas al colegio y el último Sub-interventor era maestro , no profesor , y el título que lo habilitaba como profesor para poder ser rector o algo parecido era : Profesor de manualidades y actividades prácticas  . . .  Verdaderamente inepto.

Yo trabajaba 15 horas semanales  (5 horas Lunes , Miercoles y Viernes) y el tarado me lo cambió a 3 horas diarias .

Así que yo me enojé y llegaba TARDE , entonces se paraba todos los días entre la puerta de calle y la cancel cuaderno y lapicera en mano para anotar mi llegada tarde.

El mayordomo del edificio , avispado , me abría la puerta de la entrada del garage y yo entraba sin ser visto , me descartaba sobretodo , guantes , bufanda , paraguas y carterita (se usaban) en un cuarto de los maestranza y por un pasillo interno llegaba a la Vicedirección dónde firmaba 7:30 cuando era las 8:10 (los lugares de firma eran individuales , así que no había problemas.

Ésto ocurrió durante meses , el tipo iba con el cuadernito a ponerme tarde y ya estaba mi firma. Ya había verificado que yo no dejara la firma el día anterior , casi todos sabían lo que ocurría y me protegían  y el tipo estaba encaprichado en resolverlo . . .  facil , se hubiera quedado sentado en la Vicedirección a esperarme ir a firmar y listo , tarde 

Aquí la anécdota relacionada con el chiste , ese día me avisaron que el tipo había estado desde las 7:00 esperándome, me encaró y me preguntó a que hora había llegado , no le podía decir antes de las 7:00 ya que el colegio estaba cerrado , el tocó timbre , el mayordomo le abrió y él se plantificó ahí. Lo miré firmemente a los ojos  (no le tenía ningún miedo) y le dije 7:25 (horario de mayor entrada ) ¿  Cómo no lo vi ? . . .  -Me sorprendió que lo saludé y usted no me devolvió el saludo , me llamó la atención considerando que usted es muy educado . . . el tipo se quedó con los anteojos en la punta de la nariz , los ojos cómo el 2 de oro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

*Ahh ok , ahora entendí !  *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2018)

Si hubiese sido miembro del foro habría sido moderado, por el mal uso del idioma.



Por aquí los finados viejitos suelen rondar esas edades. Ellos, que tuvieron mala vida, duran mas de lo que duraremos los que no pasamos jambre. ..........


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2018)

*¡ Manolo...desde cuando usas pendiente !.

Desde que mi mujer lo encontró en el coche y le dije que era mío.*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 22, 2018

_______________________________________________________________________________
A ver si saben que compuesto es este:
H2O - CO -CO


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2018)

*Yo: “¿Estás enojada conmigo?”
Ella: “No, incluso te dejé pizza”. 
 



*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 23, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

*Ud quiere que su niño sea un verdadero incendiario y no un principiante frustrado  ?*

*Inícielo con el  :*

*




*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> *¡ Manolo...desde cuando usas pendiente !.*
> 
> *Desde que mi mujer lo encontró en el coche y le dije que era mío.*
> 
> ...



A ver si saben que compuesto es este:
H2O - CO -CO 
*Nombre del compuesto :   Agua...*



*...*


*...*


*...*


*...*



*...*




*...*



*...de coco.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 12, 2018)

*Cuando vas al baño y te encuentras a la ardilla de la era del hielo.*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 13, 2018)

Mira, mira.... como cuchichean las de los hábitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Veo caras demasiado sonrientes ahí


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 19, 2018)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 19, 2018)

Ahí hay* datos erróneos, mal contrastados y seguramente recopilados por una Universidad desconocida, ubicada en un remoto lugar del que nadie a oído hablar.
 

* Nótese que, por casualidad, he aquí una demostración del buen uso del castellano.



 Pd. Es imposible que el pulgar tenga esa medida tan descompensada, han debido de confundirse al utilizar un sistema de medida erróneo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 19, 2018)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 27, 2018)

*- Amor, creo que estás muy obsesionado con el fútbol. Me haces falta.
- ¿Cuál falta? ¡Ni te toqué!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

He comprado una sal del Himalaya cuyo origen , según el envase , es de hace 250 millones de años .

Mi mujer la tiró porque según el mismo envase , había vencido-caducado hacía un mes . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2018)

*Ahhh , menos mal !*







*El tamaño SI IMPORTA !!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

*A la mer  con el protocolo ! . . .  les salgo en la selfie ! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2018)

*Querida , ¿ Que es ese olor a mozarella carbonizada ? *

* ¿ Vos no me dijiste que diera vuelta la pizza ?




*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

Me llegó en un whatsapp:
*
Dos amigos:

" ¿ Y tú a que partido le vas a votar ?".

Pues yo le voy a votar al partido de los mariquitas.

¿ Al partido de los mariquitas ?. ¿ Porqué ?.

Porque: Votemos a quien votemos...nos van a dar por c _ l _.

Así es que... por lo menos : Que sean profesionales.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2018)

Como siempre falla en los retoques... ¿donde está la repisa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2018)

Me duele el ogt de venir manejando sentado en baldosas . . .

Buen día  !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2018)

*Juro que lo intenté pero no me sale , maldita aerolínea *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 26, 2018)

Creo que fué eso lo que intentaron en los baños del hospital.
   
O eso o mi ciudad está llena de cerdos* 
Alguien ensució con una pintada grafiteada pidiendo limpieza  






* Con todos mis respetos a los cerdos (el animal donante de órganos), que brincan y comen bellotas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2018)

Ja ja ja se le ha recalentado el motor al cochecito. 
El ordenador de a bordo da error y la nena pone morritos...


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2018)

Jo jo jo...Miren a partir del minuto 8:30


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

Me detengo

No me detengo

Me detengo 



Oculto: no me detengo !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2018)

*Generador Savitri 









*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Generador Savitri *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



La de horas que habrán gastado hasta conseguir la foto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 20, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2018)

Faltó Washington pulsatoria y Washington arbitraria...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2018)

¿ Saben porqué los perros cuando se ven unos a otros, se huelen el culo ?...

Resulta que: Al principio de La Creación...cuando Dios creó a los perros...los perros hablaban. Pero en ese momento: Uno de los perros se tiró un pedo.

Entonces Dios les preguntó: ¿ Quien fue el del pedo ?.

Y nadie contestaba...

Dios se enfadó mucho y les dijo: Pues bien...a partir de ahora...hasta que no aparezca el del pedo...no les permito hablar.

Por eso los perros cuando se ven. Se huelen el culo unos a otros para averiguar quien fue el del pedo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2018)

Nena, andá a cortar el pasto ! 

*Si papá ! *
*
*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 26, 2018)

... ... ... ... ... ...
¿ Alguna vez han visto un tester riéndose ?...


...



...




...




...




...




...




...




...





...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2018)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2018)

Fulano no cobra nada 

Pregúntele si no quiere trabajar para mi


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2018)

Seguramente Fulana si cobra.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 18, 2018)

*Se me cayó y se enojó.* 

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2018)

*- Soy repartidor de pizzas.
Tengo un trabajo muy difícil, pues todo el día las huelo, se me antojan y no me puedo comer ninguna.
- Estamos igual.
- ¿Usted también es repartidor de pizzas?
- No, soy ginecólogo.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2018)

Las mujeres son muy inteligentes. 

Querida esposa: Comprenderás que ahora que tienes 54 años, yo tengo ciertas necesidades que tú ya no puedes satisfacer.
Soy muy feliz contigo, te considero una esposa maravillosa y sinceramente, espero que no te sientas herida u ofendida al saber que cuando recibas este fax, voy a estar teniendo sexo en el Hotel Camino Real con Vanessa, mi secretaria, que tiene 18 años.
No obstante, llegaré a casa antes de la medianoche”.

Cuando el hombre vuelve a su casa, se encuentra una nota sobre la mesa del salón que dice:
Querido esposo: He recibido tu fax y no puedo evitar darte las gracias por el aviso.
Aprovecho la oportunidad para recordarte que tú también tienes 54 años.
Al mismo tiempo, te comunico que para cuando leas este mensaje, estaré dándome un revolcón en el Gran Hotel Fiesta con Miguel, mi profesor de tenis que, al igual que tu secretaria, también tiene 18 años.
Como además de ser un empresario de éxito, eres licenciado en matemáticas, podrás comprender fácilmente que estamos en las mismas circunstancias, pero… con una pequeña diferencia:
“18 entra más veces en 54, que 54 en 18″
Por lo tanto, no me esperes esta noche, llegaré mañana."


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2018)

​


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2018)

"...el de la fotocopiadora no cobra desplazamiento" pues dígale al de la fotocopiadora que se lo arregle

No es chiste, es anécdota. En un pueblo a 75km de donde estaba mi empresa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

*Oiga patrón , se nos cayó un poquito de la casa de al lado . . . *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2018)

*- Creo que me estoy volviendo loco, veo duendes por todos lados.
- ¿Has visto un psicólogo?
- No, hasta ahorita puros duendes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

El pisicólogo lo mandará ver bajo la cama  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Gulp! (Nov 14, 2018)

"Tranquilo vení, pero metele..."
"Te quiero arquitecto..."


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 14, 2018)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2018)

​Donald Trump y Vladímir Putin clavándose un choripan durante el G20


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2018)

A esa foto la editaron y le quitaron el chimichurri


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A esa foto la editaron y le quitaron el chimichurri


Sip, Putin tenía miedo de que lo envenenen


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2018)

*- El médico dice que eres hipocondriaco.
- ¡Ya ves! ¡Y tú diciendo que no tengo nada!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2018)

Ella tiene una batidora eléctrica.
Tostadora eléctrica.
Lavadora eléctrica.
Máquina de hacer pan eléctrica . . .
Un día me dijo: _"Caramba, tenemos un montón de aparatos eléctricos y no tenemos nada para sentarnos . . ."_

Pensé en comprar una SILLA ELÉCTRICA, pero me contuve. . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2018)




----------



## tiago (Dic 15, 2018)

Chicos, os dejo mi tarjeta por si estas fiestas os puedo servir de ayuda.



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Dic 18, 2018)

Bailemos un vals...


----------



## dearlana (Dic 19, 2018)

Guau..   ...   ...   ...   ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Ya estoy cansada , digo cansado , de ver desorden de celulares y cargadores !  

Miren que linda ideota 








Muajajajaja


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2018)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2018)

*Amigos , felicidades, a poner lo mejor de si mismo al recibir el año y recuerden que el sexo mejora y aclara la memoria.*

*¡ Feliz 1914 a todos !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 11, 2019)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2019)

Alarma inalámbrica  6 zonas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2019)

Cualquiera toca el timbre


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 14, 2019)

Iban dos ratitas paseando tranquilamente por la calle, cuando de repente pasa un murciélago por encima de ellas.
*- ¿Qué fue eso?* Pregunta una de ellas.
*- Mi novio, que es piloto.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2019)

¿Dedos Dosmétricos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2019)

La esposa sale disfrazada del baño re contenta .

Te gusta el disfraz que me puse mi amor ? 
Si , mi vida , vas a ser la vaca mas linda de la fiesta ! 
Estoy de dálmata Jorge


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2019)

*¡ La seguridad ante todo !*​**​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 23, 2019)

Albañil Kamikaze


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

Cualquier cosa no es accidente laboral , es suicidio !

No se paga nada


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Este chiste me llegó en un whatsapp hoy: 

Lo transcribo:

Dos amigos:

Uno le comenta al otro:

¿ Sabes... ? Hoy se me ocurrió mandarle un whatsapp a mi mujer usando el teléfono de un amigo común de los dos.

Le puse que quería hacer el amor con ella.

Me dijo que sí.

Me quiere tanto...no sé como adivinó que era yo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2019)

*Música basura !




*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 26, 2019)

Los bafles no parecen estar muy contentos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2019)

Es que huelen mal . . .  y suenan MUY pior  !


----------



## Alaen (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2019)

Un loco con complejo de motocicleta se la pasaba todo el día haciendo ¡RUUN, RUUUN, RUUUUUUUUN!
Otro loco le dice:
*- ¿Podrías de dejar de hacer eso?*
El loco le dice:
*- ¿Qué? ¿Te molesta el ruido?*
*- No. ¡El humo!*


----------



## Alaen (Feb 28, 2019)

Un paciente va al hospita y le dice al doctor:
-*Doctor...llevo dias soñando con hormigas jugando al futbol,*
y el doctor le dice:
-*tomese esta pastilla y vera como no vuelve a pasar,*
y el paciente le die:
*-Esta loco si hoy es la final!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Impecable !

Tiene aire acondicionado con el motor detenido


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 5, 2019)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 6, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Pobres babosas torturarlas así


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

*Mutación genética ! 


Ah no , sorry  *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2019)

Sin palabras... no hacen falta


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 12, 2019)

*Sabiduría Oriental*

**​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Pelsalía pagal con cajero


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 4, 2019)

......     ........


----------



## peperc (Abr 14, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 14, 2019)

Esto no es un chiste pero me pareció divertida la idea.

Mira a dónde saldrías del otro lado del mundo si hicieras un agujero desde donde te encuentras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Solo ingresa el nombre de tu localidad, también se puede ingresar el código postal pero no funciona bien.

Antipodes Map - Tunnel to the other side of the world


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

Me ahogué !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 16, 2019)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 18, 2019)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Encontré tu nena preferida


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 23, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Abr 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me ahogué !



antes de eso te rostizas .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Si cierto , me chamuzco y luego me refresco


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2019)




----------



## Nepper (Abr 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


Demonios! me hackearon!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gerson strauss (May 7, 2019)

Cuando vendes algo de lo que no sabes nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 8, 2019)

Jajaja jajajajjajajajaj.....


Eso se arregla limpiando con estropajo de aluminio y gasoil, con las manos desnudas y sin quitar la luz. 

(Modo regionalismo* ON*)
Si no veo la foto no me entero de nada.
Por estos lares un Practicante es el que se dedica a poner inyecciónes, vacunas, antibióticos, vitaminas, etc, mediante jeringuilla.(Pesadilla de los niños en los 70)
Y el barraje me sonaba a lucha de gatas en el barro  
(Modo regionalismo *OFF*)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Yo le hubiera contestado : oprime el pulsador rojo a ver si apaga


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

*- Hija , haz ido al cine nomás ?*
*- Si ma , por que ?
- Tenés el cabello todo mojado . . .*
*- Era Acuaman en 4D*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 19, 2019)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2019)

En este Foro que hay muchos Ingeniebrios y ténicos por favor que alguien me explique









             ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2019)

Es mas coherente a 180º


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 31, 2019)

¡Incluso lo gratis tiene costo!


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 31, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2019)

*Hermosa yegua !*


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 16, 2019)

¡Nada como un buen técnico en televisión!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2019)

*Ley de Ohme , "si se cae se rompe" 
*
Porcelana de Silesia marca Ohme - Google Search


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 18, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2019)

AriTécnico


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 23, 2019)

Obseso son seso


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2019)

*Solución simple y efectiva para los "Malos cantantes"*

*



*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 24, 2019)

.....................


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 1, 2019)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 1, 2019)

Me lo tomare como cumplido, por que además me considero ingeniero ciruja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2019)

Un tipo ponía en sus tarjetas Ing. Fulano de Tal y no era ingeniero , se armó un lio legal y él dijo que era la abreviatura de Ing enioso


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2019)

Marido interesante...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 13, 2019)

*Es el mejor soporte para tarjetas electrónicas que he visto.*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2019)

¿Donde se compran esos soportes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

No no no , los compras y terminas : -"Si querida"

_Ma mijor_ alquilarlos temporalmente


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2019)

No pensé en eso  
Opción 2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

O prestados  , aunque podría recaer en la opción 1ª


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

Hace muchos años un compañero de secundaria vivía con la abuela ya que los padres estaban divorciados y vueltos a casar con nuevos hijos . . . las amigas de la abuela la venían a visitar . . . él había escuchado un par de veces que corrían la cortina de la ducha de chusmas nomás , así que a las que ya tenía caladas les puso un frasco de perfume de vidrio en equilibrio con la cortina plástica interior , jajajaja el ruido y satisfacción que le producía el ruido de esos frascos rodando por la bañadera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace muchos años un compañero de secundaria vivía con la abuela ya que los padres estaban divorciados y vueltos a casar con nuevos hijos . . . las amigas de la abuela la venían a visitar . . . él había escuchado un par de veces que corrían la cortina de la ducha de chusmas nomás , así que a las que ya tenía caladas les puso un frasco de perfume de vidrio en equilibrio con la cortina plástica interior , jajajaja el ruido y satisfacción que le producía el ruido de esos frascos rodando por la bañadera.



​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 20, 2019)

Estos son los interruptores de "Nueva Generación"
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

La primera siempre me quedará a oscuras


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2019)

Cambiando el tema:

*Ley Fundamental de la Física:

" La probabilidad de que el pan caiga con la mantequilla para abajo es directamente proporcional al precio de la alfombra ".*


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La primera siempre me quedará a oscuras


Y en la segunda también; rápidamente quemarás los contratos de tanto toquetearlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 4, 2019)

Eso es marqueting y lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2019)

Yo lo uso de Biarru repelent


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 4, 2019)

Yo no soporto el olor ni el sabor, cuando los pico o uso guante o me lavo veinte veces. Y sigue ahí el olor


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 4, 2019)

Yo prefiero la estaca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2019)

Los pelo (la dejo servida) , los corto al medio , les quito en "brote" y los paso por el *aprieta-pica-muele-ajos*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2019)

*Botones de adamantium*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2019)

Chiste para electrónicos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2019)

Esa regla se confirma con el cuñao...
ese que "todo lo sabe"..
"todo lo hace bien" .....
pero no es capaz de sintonizar los canales de televisión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2019)

Ni atender bien a la hermana  ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2019)

Preguntá a la hermana...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2019)

A veces es así....ni a la hermana


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 12, 2019)

*El tipo de calzado que todo técnico en electrónica debe tener.*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2019)

El mio es valvular !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mio es valvular !


Para llevar los pinreles calentitos en invierno. 

Me recordaron el zapatófono del superagente 86.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2019)

El mio tiene magneto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


!Miren la cara alegre del Papa , sin dudas muy orgulloso el!. Jjajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> *El tipo de calzado que todo técnico en electrónica debe tener.*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182058Ver el archivo adjunto 182059Ver el archivo adjunto 182060Ver el archivo adjunto 182061Ver el archivo adjunto 182062​


!Ejelente accessorio , es anti estactico (elimina la ESD accumulada en las personas descargando a la tierra)!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esa regla se confirma con el cuñao...
> ese que "todo lo sabe"..
> "todo lo hace bien" .....
> pero no es capaz de sintonizar los canales de televisión


Cunao es una cosa que si fuese realmente buena su nonbre no comezaria por Cu......, Jjajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Sep 17, 2019)

minuto 6 :49  " espectacular fuga de la policia " 






6:49


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2019)

Jo jo jo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


!Esa luz roja indica que algo va muuuuuuuuyyyy malo !.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

*Pregunta del profesor de Lengua:

En la frase: " El hombre está feliz "... ¿ Donde está el Sujeto ?.

Respuesta de los alumnos:

El sujeto está en un guachinche del Norte, echándose unas perras de vino.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2019)

Bueno..... si no tenemos en cuenta el descuadre por lo demás es un buen suelo antideslizante 

Pensaría que era gres catalán barato  
Igual abrió la caja al revés, se puso a solar como un descosido y no se dió cuenta hasta que terminó. Y luego pasó que tenía mucha prisa por que tenía una urgencia familiar en la otra punta del país.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)

O , lo c4g4r0n  haciéndolo trabajar un mes gratis y les donó un día mas


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2019)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 8, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



La "patrona" le había hablado del miedo a resbalarse.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 9, 2019)

​


----------



## peperc (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)

Llamenlo al Peppo o a al otro Cuervo MUAJAJAJA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183053


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2019)

*Examen de orina "Casero"*​
*Pasos a seguir*
Salga en ayunas a orinar al jardín:

*Resultados:*
Si se juntan la hormigas: _*Diabetes. *_
Si se moja la punta de los pies: _*Problemas de próstata. *_
Si con el frío el humito del orín tiene olor a asado:* Colesterol. *
Si al sacudirlo le duele la muñeca: _*Artrosis.*_ 
Si al volver al dormitorio llega con el miembro afuera: _*Alzheimer*_


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2019)

*Reflexión ecológica*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2019)

Ciega desquiciada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 18, 2019)

El segundo  
De toda la vida a los críos y adolescentes hay que prohibirles algo para que pongan todos los sentidos en violar esa prohibición, llegando a ser unos expertos en esa "materia".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2019)

Mejor es cuando tienen las ideas *bien claras*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 18, 2019)

Mal camino lleva ese...... por no estudiar matemáticas le engañarán en las cantidades y tendrá una carrera muy fugaz como narco .....

Y no digamos cuando le pidan un tiro con efecto parábola en medio del partido y se quede parado preguntándose "¿eso que é lo que é?"....
 

Resumiendo, estudia que ya se te borrará con el alcohol.


----------



## peperc (Oct 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183233
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183234



MIRA, LO DE LAS MATEMATICA SY EL ESTUDIO EN GENERAL..
no se como decirlo, quizas sea un tema conflictivo.
pero el otro dia veia una noticia de una maestra que se acosto con un alumno menor....
yo creo que si hubiese mas maestras asi , los chicos irian mas a el colegio.
y los padres .
y los abuelos.
y terminarian la carrera, la secundaria, harian masters.

en fin, parece broma pero estoy seguro que funcionaria...
asi que .. no se ..
hoy si un maestro se aceusta con una alumna menor ( de comun aceurdo ) es un escandalo, pero el sexo masculino.. no es asi de escandaloso y es de tomar con alegria cualquier incentivo para la educacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2019)

Oculto: Pescadito Voraz


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 19, 2019)

La famosa *mantaraya*.






Es que era muy angosta la cornisa.

Y había llovido


*¿Vió?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2019)

Me estaba por hacer vegano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2019)

*- "¡ Querida ! ¿ Vamos a acelerar la formación de células madres para la donación de médula ósea ?"*

*- "¿ Ehhh?"*

*- "Si si , vení pronto "*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2019)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2019)

Para Argentinos :

Susana Gimenez enterró al padere de su hija , a Monzón , a Sandro y a Cacho Castaña . . . . Darín está todo c464d0


----------



## peperc (Oct 24, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para Argentinos :
> 
> Susana Gimenez enterró al padere de su hija , a Monzón , a Sandro y a Cacho Castaña . . . . Darín está todo c464d0



la mordio mirtha  " la chiqui"

busquen en google imagenes, hay mil chistes de / con mirtha, y todos hablan de lo mismo.
algunos estan  BUENISIMOS !!!!!


----------



## Trenso (Oct 25, 2019)

Un niño llamado tarea está en la escuela, y el profesor escribe en el pizarrón tarea para la casa. Inmediatamente el niño se levantó y se fue


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 2, 2019)

Yo encontré un elefante rosa..
¿Alguien lo ha perdido?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Oculto: Pescadito Voraz


!Ese es lo unico tipo de pez que jo mas aprecio , los otros no consumo nin a palos jajajajajajajajajajaja!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2019)

*Odio salir sin lentes,*
*fui por un yogurt*
*y regresé con una cerveza *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

Fe de erratas :

Yogurt = Yogurt
Cerveza = Pack de cervezas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 184076​


La "bronca" era por que también necesitaba llenar de trastos la tapa del asiento del inodoro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2019)

Sencilla explicación sobre los cromosomas 






​*Albañil buscado Muerto o Vivo*

*



*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2019)




----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 9, 2019)

Hay cada uno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Dic 24, 2019)

"Mu güeno,  mu güeno". .


----------



## peperc (Ene 3, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/meteneshastalasbolaspagina/photos/a.993946510805485/1228553810678086


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2020)

*¡ Electricista buscado Muerto o Vivo !*

*



*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Llego a encenderlo   y después lo apagaría con bate de béisbol


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

El niño pequeño Juanito, llorando:

"Buaaa, buaa, buaa...mamá nos quiere vender".

¿Porqué dices eso, Juanito?.

Porque ayer le estaba diciendo al vecino:

........................



.......................




......................



.........................




.......................

..."dame más por el chiquito".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

O mai god 🤑


----------



## peperc (Ene 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Llego a encenderlo   y después lo apagaría con bate de béisbol



se baja la termica.. se apaga el ventilador.. se sube la termica.
esta bueno !! para esos remolones que no prueban el diferencial con el boton de prueba .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2020)

Prestadas de caralibro . . . .



  




🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️ . . . . . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 29, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2020)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bueno, a modo de anecdota de la historia de la 2GM, hete aquí que Nueva Zelanda considero que su ejercito debía también de modernizarse y también decidió mecanizarse, de manera que un tipo diseño y construyo uno de los primeros tanques neozelandeses, el Bob Semple, ni más ni menos que un tractor con orugas, blindaje de chapas corrugadas de techo (que según ellos, por ser acanaladas, evitarían las balas), y ametralladoras por todos sus flancos, claro, el ejhem, "tanque" no tenía velocidad de combate, no era de rápida maniobravilidad ni tampoco estabilidad, dado que al disparar en movimiento, el traqueteo encasquillaba las ametralladoras. De manera que ese fueron un paso de los neozelandeses para enfrentar a los tanques alemanes . Algunas lenguas de la época cuenta que la estrategia debía de ser de matarlos de risa.
No mires ahora, pero creo que hay algo siguiendonos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 10, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 13, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 17, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 24, 2020)

Solo algunos lo entenderán. 
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2020)

*- Doctor, me parece que solo escucho por un oído.
- A ver, diga cien.
- Cincuenta.*


----------



## peperc (Feb 28, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Solo algunos lo entenderán.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187024​



hablando e rammstein, pero lo llevo a otro lado






						Videos para compartir y mas
					

Extinción de un terraplanista :confused: , en rigor parece que solo lo usaba cómo excusa para recaudar fondos y volar . . .




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

Trabaja en el campo cosechando y luego vendiendo paja . . .  es pajero


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2020)

Bromuro...... Pajero ......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

Oculto: Vino


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2020)

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2020)

Algunas precauciones contra el coronavirus


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 13, 2020)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2020)

Capacitador cerámico  ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2020)

Condensador cerámico. 
Preso Nº 104 alias "El Lenteja"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2020)

🤯


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2020)

Le dieron 14 días de cuarentena en su propia casa con la esposa , al tercer día se suicidó


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 21, 2020)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Punta Azul (Mar 22, 2020)

Venían dos tipos terriblemente ignorantes, ermitaños y escasos de cultura bajando a caballo, por un camino de tierra de un monte, al que habían ido a cosechar hacía varios de meses atrás. De frente, venia un autito a toda velocidad, y volcó cerca de ellos. Estos tipos, con toda su paciencia se acercaron a socorrer a los pasajeros, cuando por el parabrisas sale muy apurada una cuarentona impresionantemente bella con intención de llegar a la ciudad como sea, lo mas rápido posible. La señora les pide que la ayuden a dar vuelta el auto y estos hombres, que no veían una mujer hacía mucho tiempo la interrumpen diciendo...
- Bueno doña, nosotro le podemo hace el favò, pero ute ia sabe como eeto,  etamo necitando... y antes que termine de hablar, la muchacha les dijo.
- Ya entendí, me sacan al auto de la zanja y tenemos sexo. Pero por favor usen estos profilácticos.
Los vagos miraban los sobres desconfiados, a la que la mujer agrego:
-Esto los tienen que usar para que yo no quede embarazada.
En 10 minutos, tuvieron sexo, sacaron el autito con los dientes y cada cual siguió su vida.
Como a los 20 días un ñato le pregunta al otro: ¿ Chi bo tene algun problema si io en un rato la dejo empreñaa a la gringa del autito?_ Nooooopo que?
Me voy ia saca la gomita... mes toy remiando.


----------



## Punta Azul (Mar 24, 2020)

Un día se prendió fuego una selva y murió una gran cantidad de animales. Luego de reorganizar la situación, el león entendió que se venia abajo la recaudación de impuestos. Tras varias reuniones, los concejales fueron con distintas propuestas con intenciones de levantar el animo de los sobrevivientes. Entre tantas ideas para elegir, todos votaron por la mas efectiva para la situación... Una gran orgía para el martes a las 20 hs con objetivos puntuales: creación de nuevas especies y nacimientos de todo tipo.  Firmaron el acta con las condiciones: No se podrán efectuar actos entre individuos del mismo sexo y no se podrá usar profilácticos. Ya a los 10 minutos, las hormigas estaban colgando los carteles y el humor en la selva empezó a cambiar. El lunes ya estaban las entradas agotadas y el martes a las 19, todos listos para entrar. 20: 05 apagaron las luces y arranco la fiesta. Los orangutanes controlaban con las linternas para que todo transcurra en orden. A los 10 minutos por la puerta de salida sacaron a empujones a la calle a una llama y una cabra, y al instante sacaron a un caballo y a un camello, todos por el mismo tema: No se podrán efectuar actos entre individuos del mismo sexo. Antes que cierren la puerta un orangután andaba a los gritos El elefante usa condón, el elefante usa condón y e elefante le dice... Tranquilizate alcahuete , mira con detalle, ¿no ves lo que me esta haciendo a la víbora???
PD. Si alguien interpreta que estos textos se encuentran subidos un tanto de tono no dude en expresar su inquietud. Hay muchos mas pero hay que pasarlos a modo foro. Saludos


----------



## peperc (Mar 30, 2020)

sergio denis se encuentra bastante mejor, es mas ha recibido un tratamiendo de rejuvenecimiento.
pronto  estara en la calle:
quien sabe que se encuentre ?¿


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1566107420207884


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Ye he borrado el pensamiento lateral 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 20, 2020)

¿Y cual es el bueno, el derecho, el consciente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2020)

[Pensamiento lateral : no sabe si comerse a alguien o que se lo coman a él 🤭 ]


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 23, 2020)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 27, 2020)

Un antiguo chiste de política, y a ver si pasa 

Un periodista que esta entrevistando a Domingo Felipe Cavallo le pregunta:

Dígame, ¿y usted por la noche no puede dormir pensado en la gente?

A lo cual Cavallo responde:

Por el contrario, la gente no puede dormir pensando en mí XD.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2020)




----------



## oscar1978 (May 1, 2020)

jajajaja, si tripa es otra cosa mejor no decir naada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2020)

Este chiste los jóvenes del foro no lo entenderán  . . . . .​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

Sexo giratorio , le llamaban el ventilador !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2020)

Así que eso era.. ?? 😯
No recuerdo en qué película hablaban de la postura del ventilador y parece que era como el bing bang..  🥳🤩🌈💥


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

El ventilador "plus" con doble mortal y peo en el giro 🤪


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2020)




----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sexo giratorio , le llamaban el ventilador !


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2020)

La trayectoría del ataque a Pearl Harbor de 1941 desde Japón a Hawaii, según los terraplanistas


----------



## oscar1978 (May 22, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190821
> 
> La trayectoría del ataque a Pearl Harbor de 1941 desde Japón a Hawaii, según los terraplanistas



deberian enseñar este mapa en las escuelas (? jajajaja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 13, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 192088​


Brrrbrrrrr........ me lo imagino y me parece ver la tiza deslizándose por la pizarra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2020)

Advertencias diría !


----------



## peperc (Jun 15, 2020)

woman enojada .. diria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2020)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2020)

Estuve viendo un vídeo de un chico que baila con su madre, pero no ví que saliera ningún chico . . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Estuve viendo un vídeo de un chico que baila con su madre, pero no ví que saliera ningún chico . . . .


? Su madre , no serias su hermana mas vieja?
!En todo caso , igualmente riquissima, jajajajajaja!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2020)

No veo ningún niño bailando 🙆‍♂️


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 21, 2020)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *No hay nada mas lindo que una velada romántica con una chica , y si hay yacuzzi mejor *


Esse ay arriba soy jo con mi señora tomando una fresca Sabado (hoy) a tarde , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Grasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2020)

No se vale hacer pis en la pileta


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 11, 2020)

Si me permiten un ligero offtopic de humor, la incombustible Mafalda, pero en el fondo, sin salir completamente del tema . Además, bien dicen que el humor suele tener buena penetración.
Haciendo hincapie en el tema de las publicidades, claro
Claro, es de mediados de los 60, de manera que no solo el TV cuenta hoy en día


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 13, 2020)

*Ya me puse la vacuna rusa para el COVID-19
y no tengo ningún efektosky sekundariovsky.
ya me sienЧу вствую себя лучше и без симптомов*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)




----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 17, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Ya me puse la vacuna rusa para el COVID-19
> y no tengo ningún efektosky sekundariovsky.
> ya me sienЧу вствую себя лучше и без симптомов*​



Y.... si así fuera las cosas...
Hay una vacuna de origen chino en proceso, con el riesgo que todo aquel que la pruebe quede con ojos rasgados y una vacuna de Oxford también, que de seguro el riesgo seria que nuestro dientes queden todos disparejos.
Una referencia del estereotipo último, justamente de la visita al dentista en los Simpsons



Por mi, francamente, mientras funcione sin problemas ni efectos secundarios, la usaría aunque provenga del centro de la tierra XD


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 18, 2020)

Dadas las circunstancias, hace que me acuerde de algunas cosas XD


----------



## Nepper (Ago 20, 2020)

*EL INGENIERO*

Un señor tenía miedo de irse a acostar cada noche porque creía que había alguien  debajo de su cama.

 Cansado de esto, un día fue a ver a un médico psiquiatra y le explicó:

 -Tengo serios problemas le dijo. Cada vez que voy a acostarme creo que hay alguien debajo de mi cama.
 Tengo miedo. Me estaré volviendo loco?"
 -" Déjame eso a mi y en doce meses te curo" dijo el siquiatra ...Ven a verme tres veces a la semana y te curaré todos esos miedos"
 -"Y cuanto me cobra doctor?" preguntó.
 -"Barato. Ochenta dólares la visita" contesto el doctor.
 -"Bueno , un poco caro pero si me cura, vale la pena" dijo.

 Seis meses después, se encontró con el doctor en el cine.
 - "Ey! Usted dejo de venir a mi consulta después de la tercera vez. Porque no regresó ?" preguntó el doctor.

 “Bueno, doctor, ochenta dólares por consulta tres veces a la semana, por doce meses es bastante dinero! Encontré un ingeniero en el bar quien me curó en una sola sesión por diez dólares!
 Estaba tan contento que con el dinero que ahorré, que me compré un carro nuevo!".

 “No me diga", dijo el psiquiatra algo irónico y molesto. ¿Y se puede saber cómo un ingeniero que solo sabe de apretar tornillos lo curo por diez dólares?.

 Me dijo que cortara las patas de la cama doctor, para que ya no pueda haber nadie ahí abajo!. “Y se acabó el miedo!”.

 Conclusión: Olvídense de los médicos Psiquiatras.
Tómense un buen trago y
* sean amigos de un ingeniero 🤗🤗*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2020)

Ingeniebrio


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 25, 2020)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 28, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2020)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 29, 2020)

Amigos, tengan cuidado cuando vayan al súper y les tomen la temperatura con la pistolita.
Ese aparato borra la memoria. 🤯
Fui a comprar pan y después de entrar olvidé a qué fui y salí con dos six de cerveza, un whisky y unas papas fritas.
No supe de mí hasta el día siguiente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 1, 2020)

Parece una analogía... 
Te casaste y caíste en picado..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 2, 2020)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2020)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2020)

*Perrestein
*​


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2020)

*-¿Que os parece si pongo la reunión el martes?
-Posponla
-Pos la pongo*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 4, 2020)

​


----------



## antoito (Nov 10, 2020)

Tengo que escribir algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 16, 2020)

Empalme inductivo..?????


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2020)

-

Con o sin derechos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2020)

Sin tocar  !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 16, 2020)

Así veía yo la tele en mi habitación de la casa del pueblo. Con sólo enrollar el vivo por fuera tenia suficiente señal.. Hasta que cambiaron a digital y tuve que conectar a la antena.


----------



## bacte (Nov 30, 2020)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 4, 2020)

Pertenece a Yagodijuba, en referencia al Street Fighter  2


----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2020)




----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2020)

Debería haber sonado sola . . .


----------



## bacte (Dic 10, 2020)

Aqui les dejo algo del nuevo catálogo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020

Una reflexion para los que peinamos canas, o ideas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020





Aqui tienen un metodo efectivo al 3000 % de como hay que probar una bobina de encendido en automocion
Autotronica pura y dura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2020)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Empalme inductivo..?????


!NO , puramente capacitivo ! (no hay contacto galvanico)  Jajajajajajajjajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2020)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2020)




----------



## switchxxi (Dic 14, 2020)




----------



## switchxxi (Dic 16, 2020)




----------



## bacte (Dic 21, 2020)

Lo primero lrs deseo a todos unas felices fiestas y que tengan una buena entrada de año
Aqui les dejo una receta para la cena de nochebuena


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2020)




----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 24, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2020)

Amén jajajaja


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2020)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 31, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2021)




----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 259898



Con énfasis en lo segundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2021)

"Hikikomori"​


----------



## bacte (Ene 4, 2021)




----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 7, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Ene 7, 2021)

*😆*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2021)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 8, 2021)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 11, 2021)

​


----------



## bacte (Ene 15, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Ene 15, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2021)

🤔.. 🤔 Una plaga de langostas.. No, mejor lluvia de peces..

 🤔..¿ Lluvia de todo terrenos puede ser?
Ahora caen en la nieve y no se abollan😛


----------



## bacte (Ene 15, 2021)

Lo malo es si te cae uno en la cabeza

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021

Y se rompe, el todo terreno. Claro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021

Y se rompe, el todo terreno. Claro


----------



## J2C (Ene 15, 2021)

Que lluevan billetes de 100 Euros o dolares !!!!!


----------



## bacte (Ene 22, 2021)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 22, 2021


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 17, 2021)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2021)

Éste video es del loro del hermano de un amigo , hablador el bicho


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2021)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2021)

-¿Y Ud. a que se dedica?
-Entreno perros para que finjan accidentes y después demando al seguro.
-¿Y cómo se llama esa profesión?
-Adiestro y siniestro


----------



## bacte (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## chclau (Mar 30, 2021)

Y bueno, che, tiene mas de 7 decadas el magaiver. Vamos a ver como llegamos el resto a esa edad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2021)

chclau dijo:


> Y bueno, che, tiene mas de 7 decadas el magaiver. Vamos a ver como llegamos el resto a esa edad.


!Si llegarmos vivos ya es un lucro!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2021)

Con todas las bombas, disparos, machetes y demás que le tiraron.. está demasiado bien. 😉


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 264899Ver el archivo adjunto 264900


!McGuiver es do tienpo en que los coches andaban basados en carburadores mecanicos , actualmente es todo basado en injección electronica !
!Serias nesesario un Scanner y un LapTop para puder hacer la diagnosis del problema, Jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## chclau (Mar 30, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !McGuiver es do tienpo en que los coches andaban basados en carburadores mecanicos , actualmente es todo basado en injección electronica !
> !Serias nesesario un Scanner y un LapTop para puder hacer la diagnosis del problema, Jajajajajajajajaja!


Eso no es excusa. En su tiempo con dos maderitas, tres carbones, cuatro ramas y un balde de arena se armaba una 386 con pantalla y todo. Pero a la edad solamente le gana el diablo.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 30, 2021)

Ya salio el Electro Turbo Encabulator. Habría que hacer campaña para que la gente que pregunta como reparar sus "cacharros" compren uno. Gracias a su revolucionario rotador electrisférico cruzado, ya no habrán fallas que se escapen que, como se sabe, son las mas difíciles de encontrar, incluso cuando no se tenga conocimientos.

Lo mejor, David Jones siendo David Jones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2021)

El mejor anticonceptivo natural.. 






😈 🙅‍♂️👊😌😅😂🤣🤣


----------



## chclau (Abr 12, 2021)

Guardabosques si los hay


----------



## bacte (Abr 15, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2021)

Ver hasta el final 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382495601200410626


----------



## bacte (Abr 17, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Abr 19, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2021)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 266303​


!Ejelente foto  , muy bien sacada , peeeero NO deje que tu novia ( o señora)  la mire o seguramente vaias tener buenas dolores de cabeza , Jajajajajajajajas!
!Saludos!


----------



## bacte (Abr 24, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Abr 24, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Abr 28, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 266976​


!Seguramente ese nuevo principe es un maricon ! , Jajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 266952


!Cielo Santo,  en ese mundo tiene loko para todo!


----------



## bacte (May 9, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2021)




----------



## bacte (May 11, 2021)




----------



## bacte (May 13, 2021)




----------



## bacte (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2021)




----------



## switchxxi (Jun 9, 2021)

Si bien es un chiste yo aun tengo la esperanza de que no se convierta es una predicción.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 11, 2021)

Compre este TV con el software bloqueado, ¿ Alguien sabe como se libera ? 

(Es lo máximo que mi cerebro puede hacer porque es difícil traducir el chiste).


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2021)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 15, 2021)

Muchos megas veo ahí..


----------



## bacte (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2021)

Cuando comenzó la pandemia parece que vivían en el baño . . .  ahora sobra el papel nuevamente . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2021)

​


----------



## bacte (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2021)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 12, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 270501​


Es onda uno que sentí, que en una reunión de alcoholicos anonimos un médico lleva a cabo una demostración con un vaso de agua y un vaso de whisky, de manera que pone en cada vaso una lombriz, y claro, la que esta en el vaso de whisky termina muerta y les pregunta a los pacientes que conclusión saca de ello y uno dice que hay que beber alcohol para matar los parasitos que uno puede tener .


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 17, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Ago 25, 2021)




----------



## bacte (Ago 26, 2021)

Otras olimpiadas


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 18, 2021)

Un par de canciones de los antiguos capítulos de Los Simpsons, que por no tener subs, no se pescaban los chistes

1º, parodia de Bad Boys, y el programa de policias en acción de EEUU






2º Basado en una carícatura educativa que explica el procedimiento de como una enmienda se vuelve ley





Los Simpsons la parodian, volviendola una especie de propaganda republicana recalcitrante de los 80, en donde nombran a Ted Kenneyd, senador democrata.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2021)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 21, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 271899​


En tema de offtopic, durante la Guerra Civil Española (considerada la etapa preliminar de la 2ºGM), una bomba quedo incrustada sin explotar, permaneciendo años en su lugar y hete aquí que descubrieron que fue desactivada adrede por un trabajador alemán anónimo, a modo de curiosidad, la bomba quedo como monumento.









						Las bombas que no mataron
					

Cuenta la leyenda urbana que en un pueblo del País Vasco hubo una bomba que llegó a tierra pero nunca estalló. La bomba quedó incrustada en el medio de la plaza central del pequeño poblado. Los pobladores sorprendidos y asustados no se animaron a moverla, y mucho menos desarmarla. Allí...




					pcr.org.ar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 21, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> En tema de offtopic, durante la Guerra Civil Española (considerada la etapa preliminar de la 2ºGM), una bomba quedo incrustada sin explotar, permaneciendo años en su lugar y hete aquí que descubrieron que fue desactivada adrede por un trabajador alemán anónimo, a modo de curiosidad, la bomba quedo como monumento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me entró curiosidad y me puse a buscar, sobre todo porque enseguida me vino a la cabeza la película "El espinazo del diablo".

En varias publicaciones que se encuentran en la web utilizan siempre el mismo texto (sin variar una coma, una comillas o un punto y a parte) y en ese mismo texto siempre se denomina dicha historia como "leyenda urbana" . En ningún caso se especifican ni el nombre ni la ubicación exacta del pueblo... lo que me hace pensar en..... ¿será una leyenda cuyo origen surge de un guinista de cine ? ¿Se habrá inspirado el guinista en la leyenda urbana?

Resulta una historia incluso hasta romántica y sea o no leyenda . . está demostrado que muchos Alemanes hicieron lo imposible para salirse de "la ola que arrastraba la marejada creada por una gran tormenta". 

Pd. por un tiempo me aficioné a detección metálica (busquénlo en "yutuv" ) y el susodicho se pasa la vida encontrando restos de artefactos explosivos en los lechos de los ríos o en cualquier rincón de España. 

Pd. Fín del Great Off Topic...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 21, 2021)

Fé de erratas del mensaje anterior:


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿será una leyenda cuyo origen surge de un *guinista *de cine ? ¿Se habrá inspirado el *guinista* en la leyenda urbana?


Qué guinista ni guinista..?? Maldito corrector del móvil.. ✊ 👊 . . . .
*Guionista...dije guionista.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 22, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Resulta una historia incluso hasta romántica y sea o no leyenda . . está demostrado que muchos Alemanes hicieron lo imposible para salirse de "la ola que arrastraba la marejada creada por una gran tormenta".




Albert Goering, el de la derecha, hermano de Hermman Goering, un famoso caso, en fin, para mantener un tanto el tema del hilo,
Hermman Goering tiene un poco conocido cameo en Los Simpsons (los otros dos no requieren presentación XD)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## switchxxi (Oct 21, 2021)

Podría ir en muchos post pero lo pongo acá.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## switchxxi (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## J2C (Oct 22, 2021)

.


​Bien de nuestra actualidad.-


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2021)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2021)

.






​


----------



## bacte (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2021)

No no no , los admin , por diseño no pueden amar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2021)

Le envío una foto mía para que me quite los dolores.. 😉
Si la vida te da limones... Haz acupuntura.. 😂


----------



## bacte (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 17, 2021)

Como decía el otro.. "Es que tienes la mente súcia, no piensas en otra cosa, degeneraoo...".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


Jo a principio "mire" la misma cosa y tanpoco odio mi mente , al contrario puedo veer con "pseudo" visión de raio X , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 18, 2021)

A modo de anecdota, en el 2006, pleno Mundial, hete aquí que la mascota fue un león llamado Goleo



Viendo de pasada el T&C comentaron que a lo que respecta merchandising (la típica venta de porquerías con la cara de algo) de la máscota fue un fracaso a tal punto que empresas se fundieron poco antes de arrancar el mundial.

Yo con unos amigos, en todo socarrón comentaba:

La verdad, un león no me parece una máscota de lo mejor.
Yo habrá elegido........ *un aguila* XD


----------



## bacte (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 274445



Me recuerda una noticia que leí XD

*Un chino le hizo un juicio a su mujer por fea y lo ganó
Todo comenzó cuando nació la primera hija de éstos, y el hombre se impresionó por su fealdad. La esposa se había hecho una cirugía estética meses antes de conocerlo*

fuente:









						Un chino le hizo un juicio a su mujer por fea y lo ganó
					

Todo comenzó cuando nació la primera hija de éstos, y el hombre se impresionó por su fealdad. La esposa se había hecho una cirugía estética meses antes de conocerlo




					www.eldia.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

!Para reirse un poco !


----------



## bacte (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 26, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 274792


Si freno de golpe......
provocaré una pequeña marea.. 🤔 🤔
🤭 😈

PD. Si frena corre el riesgo de quedarse parado.. 🙄
😈 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bacte (Nov 26, 2021)

Ademas, la parejita , no va por donde tiene que ir


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 8, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2021)

​


----------



## bacte (Dic 24, 2021)

Les deseo a todos ustedes , que pasenunas buenas fiestas junto a los suyos, y que este 2022 sea el del fin de la pandemias!!!!
Un fuerte anrazo
Nacho


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 24, 2021)

Al fin alguien que deja unas medidas exactas a seguir en estos tiempos tan anarquicos.. 😍


----------



## bacte (Dic 28, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 3, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276367​


Pues no se de que año sea ese VW pero yo me lo compro sin pensar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2022)

Le rechina la correa


----------



## bacte (Ene 5, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276367​


Creo que ese modelo , tiene muchos gastos de mantenimiento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 6, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Ene 9, 2022)

Con la escalada de la pandemia a nivel mundial, se disparan las alarmas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Con la escalada de la pandemia a nivel mundial, se disparan las alarmas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276590


Se lo merecen por publicidad engañosa e intimidatoria.


----------



## bacte (Ene 10, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Ene 13, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Ene 13, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2022)

!Para quedarse bien registrado!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2022)

Yo entiendo bastante poco de polaco🤷‍♂️, pero el cartel *SI *lo entendí 🤦‍♂️


​


----------



## bacte (Ene 13, 2022)

Esta claro y cristalino!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 14, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Ene 14, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Ene 18, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2022)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 22, 2022)

😂

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 22, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> 😂
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277094​


Esto me recordó cuando anotaba los datos de algún aviso para ir a ver un televisor... al preguntarles "¿cuánto tiempo tiene?" (refiriéndome al tv, para hacerme idea del modelo) muchas veces me decían la edad, sin pensárselo o me contestaban "oiga, ¿para qué quiere saber mi edad?" todo indignados  💁‍♂️


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2022)

Internet también "Educa" 

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2022)

😰 😰 😰 😰 😰 😰

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2022)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 278027​



Debe ser para el equipo de música, eso ayuda a que tenga un sonido mas cálido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Feb 26, 2022)

Seguimos me lo mandan, lo pongo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

Jaja...Jajaja.. Donde esté un buen pan que se quiten tantas jerindongas. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

👆


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Jaja...Jajaja.. Donde esté un buen pan que se quiten tantas jerindongas. 🤣🤣🤣


   😙 😂 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## malesi (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 279304Ver el archivo adjunto 279305


!Nin sienpre es asi  , generalmente son demasiados lentos para funcionar a tienpo habil !
!Saludos!
Para vuestro conocimento : 




!Enjoy!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2022)

Drone submarino , excelente !


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 14, 2022)

Me hizo acordar a este video


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 279500



Demasiado binario lo tuyo


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Demasiado binario lo tuyo



Demasiada razón, mas estando ya en 2022. Lo analógico es obsoleto, lo binario ya esta por desaparecer, ya estamos entrando en la computación cuántica.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 18, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ya estamos entrando en la computación cuántica.


Cuantica razón que tiene..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2022)

Cuántica géntica rárica


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuántica géntica rárica


Menudo trabalenguas...intento decirlo varias veces seguidas y se me hace un nudo la lengua, creo que mi cerebro no digiere esa patada ortográfica.


----------



## malesi (Mar 18, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Menudo trabalenguas...intento decirlo varias veces seguidas y se me hace un nudo la lengua, creo que mi cerebro no digiere esa patada ortográfica.


*Ya te digo, pero lo del trabalenguas es después del rarica*


----------



## malesi (Mar 21, 2022)

Va que no decaiga


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 21, 2022)

Casi da pena reirse del mardito pimiento...  

Perdón..... es que los odio


----------



## malesi (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Abr 1, 2022)




----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 2, 2022)

Imagen + video de 23 seg de Capusotto, un tanto la misma onda XD


----------



## malesi (Abr 12, 2022)

Pero donde he estado este tiempo, Soldadura en frío, quiero unooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pero donde he estado este tiempo, Soldadura en frío, quiero unooooooooooooooo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280572Ver el archivo adjunto 280573


Me hubiese gustado estar por ahí para enchufar el soldador y echarme unas risas....   

Eso pasa cuando pones a un/a modelo ( o la secre que tiene mejor aspecto que el chepudo del laboratorio) para que la foto de empresa quede "de lo más cool".  Y porque el cordinador, supervisor o lo que sea, de imagen estaba en las nubes..


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 12, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me hubiese gustado estar por ahí para enchufar el soldador y echarme unas risas....
> 
> Eso pasa cuando pones a un/a modelo ( o la secre que tiene mejor aspecto que el chepudo del laboratorio) para que la foto de empresa quede "de lo más cool".  Y porque el cordinador, supervisor o lo que sea, de imagen estaba en las nubes..


Son pifiadas de quienes toman las fotos, que claro, aunque se nota el profesionalismo en la foto, justo ese detalle, los deja en rídiculo



Por ejemplo, Alfred Hitchcock que bien se nota la labor del fotográfo, pero como comente, es díficil imaginarse a ese tipo yendo de aca para alla en bicicleta Xd


----------



## malesi (Abr 13, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Abr 18, 2022)

Joderr!!!
Vaya arenques que tienen en esa irreductible aldea que resiste ahora y siempre al invasor!!!


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Abr 19, 2022)




----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 20, 2022)

Similar a cuando dijeron que la homosexualidad era una enfermedad Xd


----------



## malesi (Abr 21, 2022)

*Ingreso Foros de Electronica

Halla el total         

*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2022)

Ley de Kilcholl, nudos y circunferenciales.


----------



## malesi (Abr 22, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ley de Kilcholl, nudos y circunferenciales.


Entonces el  Kilcholl este, es el padre de la que lleva la pulsera 
(Lo digo por las circunferenciales)


----------



## malesi (Abr 23, 2022)

Amor! Si la gacela se salva te dejo salir con tus amigos ​


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 24, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Abr 24, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Yasmani lopez (May 13, 2022)

Vaya vaya .......no había dado con este rinconcito 🙂


----------



## malesi (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2022)

🤦‍♂️🤌🤌

🤣🤣🤣🤣😷


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (May 25, 2022)

4414, 4417, Dejavu .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 25, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## switchxxi (May 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 🤣🤣🤣



Si.... perdón.... quise decir Oui.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2022)




----------



## malesi (May 26, 2022)

Va


----------



## malesi (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2022)

*Chiste trigonométrico*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2022)

Tang uva


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 31, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tang uva


Vinate de astronauta. .


----------



## bacte (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 2, 2022)

Las Kistom están vacías.. Como mi memoria 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bacte (Jun 2, 2022)

Esas son las memorias de las mañanas de resaca


----------



## malesi (Jun 2, 2022)

Aplicable a electrónica


----------



## bacte (Jun 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Aplicable a electrónica
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283134Llevas toda la razon


Y que la fuerza te acompañe!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Jun 5, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 283237​


Que bueno yo con 9 años ya hacia circuitos con una broca bueno con una punta jajaja y etc...
Así que he salido enseñado


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 5, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Que bueno yo con 9 años ya hacia circuitos con una broca bueno con una punta jajaja y etc...
> Así que he salido enseñado


Seguramente la mayoría de los veteranos del foro, ya desde su tierna infancia, sujetaban la linterna y le pasaban la llave inglesa a su padre cuando intentaba reparar la radio de pilas del vecino..


----------



## bacte (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Jun 19, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 20, 2022)

*Traducido:*

Hola, amigo, eres bueno en matemáticas, ¿ verdad ?.
_- Hola, si, lo soy._
Excelente, si corto una torta en 3 partes, cada parte sera 0.333 de toda la torta, ¿ verdad ?.
_- Correcto._
Ok, si multiplicamos 0.333 por 3 obtenemos 0.999.
Entonces  ¿ Que pasa con el 0.001 que falta ?.
_- Lo encontraras en el cuchillo._
Ohhhh.... Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 20, 2022)

Y ahí es cuando me corto la lengua.. 😝🤣🤣


----------



## J2C (Jun 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 20, 2022)

Analicemos.. 🙄🤭
"Atmosféricos"... "Transportando el esfuerzo de la gente" 

🤔 Me suena (🤔🤭) a "gases de la gente".. 🤔🤔


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2022)

Y también


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 20, 2022)

Quise ser un poco más fino. ☕👌
🤣


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 20, 2022)

Como siempre, podría ir en varios post, pero lo pongo acá.


----------



## J2C (Jun 20, 2022)

.


Hoy lunes y feriado en ArgieLand está siendo un *Día Escatologico* !!!!!!



.


----------



## bacte (Jun 20, 2022)

Sigamos entonces….😜😜😜


----------



## malesi (Jun 21, 2022)

Valeeeeeeeeee otro de cagar


----------



## bacte (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 30, 2022)

Ahora entiendo muchas cosas.. 🤔
Esas extrañas composiciones que viajan a través de las ondas... 😖


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Jun 30, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284333​


Pensaba en el butanero, metiéndote la bombona butano en casa


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 30, 2022)

. . . . . . ¿ cuántos foreros havran havierto eze menzage por como escriven ?


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> . . . . . . ¿ cuántos foreros havran havierto eze menzage por como escriven ?



Así que, después de todo, al final van a tener razón y la culpa era del celular .


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Jul 1, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284355​


Nunca sabes, por que no tienes


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Jul 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> También se puede considerar como una experiencia religiosa​Es todo un milagro
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284355


----------



## J2C (Jul 4, 2022)

Solo para entendidos sureños



​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 4, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## J2C (Jul 4, 2022)

Don Pincha con todo respeto y no es por Ud, desde hace casi 30 años he escuchado/leído a los españoles quejarse.


Lo invito a que busque las web's de los periódicos/diarios de Argentina y lea Ud. para sacar sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## bacte (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Malpensados, se van a quemar en el infierno !!!*
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

¿Donde es eso? 
El mío se calienta en 0,0 😞


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2022)

En Europa hay hielo caliente ahora . . . hasta los Ingleses !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

Aquí había una fábrica de hielo.. Había.. 
Se deshizo..


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aquí había una fábrica de hielo.. Había..
> Se deshizo..



Quizá le congelaron los fondos y no tenían liquidez para seguir funcionando. Pasa mucho cuando no piensan con la mente fría. Como se suele decir: No vieron la punta del iceberg 

O, tal vez, no pudieron seguir con el modelo que tenían:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

No pensaba ampliar, porque esto es para reirse pero..









						Adiós a la Fábrica de Hielo
					

La demolición la antigua tahona de la Universidad ya está en marcha




					www.soydemadrid.com
				



No se respeta nada... ni el hielo que antes fue fuego..


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2022)

uno mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Jul 18, 2022)

Un poco culturilla  de la que no está en los libros.
Ahora sabéis de donde sale la sonrisa jajajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2022)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284433


Jo tuve ese mismo Coche y de misma color , un verdadero fierro , era un Wolksvagen modelo "Brasilia" año 1978 de dos carburadores simectricos ,  fue inicialmente de mi saudosa Mama ( que Dios la tenga descansando por toda la eternidad) que despues si paso a mi uso.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


Scooter dijo:


> uno mas


!Ejelente idea , voy tanbien  poner ese aviso aca en casa , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2022)

*Chiste gráfico "Intelectual"*

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Chiste gráfico "Intelectual"*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285185​


Tanbien es possible tatuar Pi Grego x 1000 en otras partes , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## bacte (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285217


!Y jo que pense que Macgyver aun fuese un genio !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2022)

.


Tip de un correntino en Bs As

​


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2022)

​
Sin animo de ofender a nadie.


----------



## malesi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Jul 23, 2022)

@malesi, no me pude contener, srry..... 


(Ups, se le escapo una L, es lo malo de buscar, en ingles, oscilloscope jajaja).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2022)

¿Cuantos chinos tiene dentro ese osciloscopio tan caro? 

¿Cuando vuelves del trabajo te ha hecho las camas, fregado el suelo y puesto la mesa con sopa de marisco recién pescado..?


----------



## malesi (Jul 23, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Cuantos chinos tiene dentro ese osciloscopio tan caro?
> 
> ¿Cuando vuelves del trabajo te ha hecho las camas, fregado el suelo y puesto la mesa con sopa de marisco recién pescado..?


Creo que tiene despertador también       😆


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

El mío tiene fecha y hora, pero no es Tektronix...ni tiene despertador..


----------



## malesi (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El mío tiene fecha y hora, pero no es Tektronix...ni tiene despertador..



Recordaros que estamos en Zona chistes y demás...  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆 😆


----------



## bacte (Jul 23, 2022)

Lo dejo a muy buen precio


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2022)

Jardinera muuu sospechosa..... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 23, 2022)

A mí ni para el de juguete me alcanza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285432
> Lo dejo a muy buen precio



Precio incluye diseñador ?


----------



## bacte (Jul 24, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Precio incluye diseñador ?


Sobre todo al diseñador


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2022)

Escuchando música con Rondamón  !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 28, 2022)

Seguro encerró ahí al chavo..


----------



## malesi (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2022)

Menos mal que no pidió lubricante pasacables


----------



## malesi (Jul 29, 2022)

😆


----------



## bacte (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Jul 30, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Jul 30, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Jul 31, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Ago 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 1, 2022)

Donde las dan las toman...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285914​


Carlos es un "Baiano" o sea un paisano aca de Grasil , Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
!Saludos!


----------



## malesi (Ago 2, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 2, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 2, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 2, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 2, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Ago 3, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 5, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2022)

Lindo pichicho


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 7, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Ago 8, 2022)

Para unos cuantos que me se...      😆 😆


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 8, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1243674206438720


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2022)

Se veló  🤷‍♂️


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2022)

.


Chimenea de mayo diámetro que palo del deshollinador !!!!!


.


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Ago 10, 2022)

*LA SEÑORA EN EL HOTEL DE LUJO.*
Una simpática señora de tercera edad decidió regalarse para su cumpleaños una noche en uno de los hoteles más caros de la ciudad.
La mañana siguiente se acercó a pagar la cuenta, el recepcionista le entregó una factura de... 20.000 €!!
Ella explotó de ira y exigió saber por qué la cuenta era tan alta. "Es un buen hotel pero las habitaciones no valen 20.000 € por pasar una noche".
El empleado le dijo que  20.000 € era la "tarifa estándar", ella pidió hablar con el gerente.
_El gerente apareció y dijo:
-- "El hotel tiene una piscina y un gran centro de conferencias, que están disponibles para su uso._
 "Pero yo no los usé", dijo la señora.
_-- "Bueno, ellos están aquí, y usted pudo usarlos", explicó el gerente.
Luego pasó a explicar que ella también podría haber visto uno de los espectáculos internacionales del hotel por lo cual es famoso. "Los mejores artistas internacionales se presentan aquí", dijo el gerente._
"Pero yo no fui a ninguno de esos shows".
_-- "Bueno, nosotros los tenemos, y usted los hubiera podido ver", contestó el gerente._
El gerente no se inmutó, por lo que la viejecita decidió pagar con un cheque y se lo entregó.
El gerente se sorprendió cuando vio el cheque:
_-- "Pero señora,,, este cheque sólo está hecho por 5.000 €."_
 ''Eso es correcto. Yo le he descontado 15.000 €  por acostarse conmigo...", respondió la anciana.
_-- "¡¡¡Pero no lo hice!!!", exclamó el gerente muy sorprendido._
 "Bueno, pero... yo estaba aquí, y usted podría haberlo hecho...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2022)

*Antirrobo, ¡ Alta efectividad !*

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 11, 2022)

Nos lo tomamos a risa, pero cuando vas a la farmacia y en lugar de unas pastillas  para la garganta te dan un supositorio no te ríes no.. 😝

Creo que tienen una asignatura para la "degradación" de la escritura.


----------



## malesi (Ago 11, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2022)

​.




Chaval he notado que estas pescando en este thread/hilo


----------



## malesi (Ago 12, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286464​



Otro parecido 😆


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 13, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 16, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Ago 16, 2022)

Con razón me infecte... ¿ Alguien sabe donde se puede buscar doctoras para que no me vuelva a pasar ? 








Y de paso una psicóloga, me puse a ver donde tiene los pulgares para saber que está de frente........ Por cierto, quiero mi premio !!!!!!! Aunque me da miedo preguntar cual es, creo que voy a pasar de él .


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 16, 2022)

El premio es ella..    
switchxxi, sólo es un inocente chiste...​


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2022)

.



Chaval, es que en ArgieLand esa palabra tiene otro significado, el que ustedes le dan a joder que para nosotros es bromear.



Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 16, 2022)

Coger no es follar alli?. Yo hablaba de la gorda. Es obvio lo de los pulgares, se trata de ver el chiste


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2022)

Si, solo que el cartel dice que me ponga un  poco de alcohol en las manos


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 16, 2022)

Ok


----------



## malesi (Ago 17, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 17, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2022)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 20, 2022)

Peppermint Patty:
¿Todos los cuentos de hadas comienzan con Había una vez?

Charlie Brown:
No, muchos de ellos comienzan, Si soy elegido, prometo...


----------



## malesi (Ago 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2022)

Próximo destino vacacional 😉
Voy a buscarlo en el mapa. 👍


----------



## malesi (Ago 22, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Próximo destino vacacional 😉
> Voy a buscarlo en el mapa. 👍


Alava  




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2jc1XA3


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2022)

Uh.... Hace mucho frío. Mejor me voy al pueblo. 😝


----------



## J2C (Ago 22, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 22, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 22, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 23, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286998
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286999
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287000
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287001
> ...


Geniales!!!! 
Me hicieron escupir el café jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2022)

Es tan real.... 🤣🤣​Todos los aparatos deberían tener una pegatina interna con *"No lo toques*" 😉


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2022)

​


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 287006 Es tan real.... 🤣🤣​Todos los aparatos deberían tener una pegatina interna con *"No lo toques*" 😉


Como Dijo_ Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.)_: *"Lo que funciona NO se toca"*




*Humor cuántico*

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 24, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 25, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2022)

Tres hombres llegan simultamente a las puertas del cielo.
San Pedro sale y les dice:
- "Tenemos malas noticias para dos de ustedes; se nos cayó el sistema que
da las admisiones y solo puedo dejar entrar a uno de los tres esta semana. Los otros dos tendrán que esperar en el infierno unos dias mientras reparamos el fallo, lamentablemente no puedo hacer otra cosa".
San Pedro continuó explicando:
- "La persona que cuente la mejor historia de como murió en la tierra, será la que pueda entrar en el cielo hoy".
Los tres hombres asintieron. San Pedro los hace pasar de uno en uno a su oficina para que los otros no escuchen y puedan mejorar su historia. El primer hombre pasó y empezó a relatar:
- "Presentía que mi mujer me estaba engañando, así que esa tarde llegué temprano... Subí los 25 pisos del edificio por la escalera para no hacer ruido con el ascensor..., abrí la puerta de mi apartamento y allí estaba ella, tendida en el suelo y desnuda! Sabía que la había sorprendido in fraganti. Corrí por todo el apartamento en busca del amante; arriba, abajo, debajo de la cama, en todos los armarios... Y NADA! Estaba a punto de pedirle disculpas por ser tan mal pensado, y mientras ella me decía que siempre hacia gimnasia desnuda, oí unos ruidos en la ventana......SCRATCH, SCRATCH, SCRATCH...!!! Abrí la ventana y allí estaba el hijo de mil putas, colgando de la cornisa. Agarré mi bate de beisbol y le di duro en la cabeza. Vi como se caía pero tuvo suerte el infeliz y aterrizó en un monton de bolsas de basura. Se estaba moviendo! Desesperado porque se me escapaba, cargué el frigobar hasta la ventana. Con gran esfuerzo lo puse en la cornisa, pero al empujarlo se me enganchó la camisa, por lo que caí con el frigobar y encontré una espantosa muerte. Pero estoy feliz porque me cargué al cerdo hijo de puta!"
San Pedro no podia imaginarse historia mas increible, cuando hizo pasar al segundo hombre:
- "Bueno, yo soy un limpiador de ventanas. Estaba haciendo tranquilamente mi trabajo en un piso alto, cuando una de las cuerdas repentinamente se rompió y me agarré de la plataforma, pero se me fueron resbalando las manos hasta que caí al vacío. Levanté las manos pensando en mi muerte y esperando que Dios me recogiera. Afortunadamente logré agarrarme a una de las cornisas del edificio. ESTABA SALVADO!!! Estaba dando gracias a Dios e intentando que la gente que estaba dentro del edificio me salvara definitivamente.
Empecé a rascar en la ventana para que alguien me ayudara, cuando repentinamente un cabrón abrió la ventana y en lugar de ayudarme me pegó espantosamente un tremendo golpe con un bate de beisbol!!! Caí al vacío otra vez, maldiciendo a esa mala persona, cuando mi angel de la guarda me permitió seguir viviendo, poniendo un montón de bolsas de basura justo bajo mi cabeza... Cuando conseguí abrir los ojos para agradecer a Dios tanta fortuna, un frigobar estaba cayendo encima de mi y se oían terribles alaridos. Comprendí que Dios me quería a su lado..... Sin duda era mi destino y así encontré la muerte".
San Pedro estaba estupefacto. Hizo pasar al otro hombre y le dice:
"Hijo, mas vale que tengas una muy buena historia, porque las dos anteriores... son realmente increibles!!
Así el hombre lo miró y comenzó:
- "Bien, seré breve, imaginate esto: estoy en pelotas, escondido en un frigobar ...
y lo interrumpe San Pedro: NAAAAAAAAAAAA...


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2022)

*A todo mundo se le antoja un BMW... 
hasta que llega el momento en que hay que cambiarle las mangueras.*

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 27, 2022)

Vamos, lo que viene siendo un nido víboras.... Creo que tengo alguno.. 🤔


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2022)

Que hijuemil..... mi esposa me está mirando reirme solo...


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Ago 28, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Ago 28, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 28, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2022)

Hay de :

ponerla
colocarla
empujarla
clavarla
empomarla

 . . .  según el laboratorio


----------



## J2C (Ago 29, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 29, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 29, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 30, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 30, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Ago 31, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Ago 31, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Sep 1, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 287555


El misterio de las comas    😆


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> El misterio de las comas    😆


Tal cual XD


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2022)

​.

​



​


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


>



Entonces la esposa no le pegó !


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 2, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces la esposa no le pegó !


¿Mande?  No entiendo...


----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Mande?  No entiendo...





Axel31 dijo:


>



Calló es de callarse , cerrar la boca , cerrar el pico.
Cayó es de caerse



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces la esposa no le pegó !



¿Capishe ? (Ellas siempre tienen razón)


----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2022)

.




​




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Calló es de callarse , cerrar la boca , cerrar el pico.
> Cayó es de caerse
> 
> 
> ...



H es newbie, tenele paciencia


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 2, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Calló es de callarse , cerrar la boca , cerrar el pico.
> Cayó es de caerse
> 
> 
> ...


Lo de calló/cayó lo se, lo que no había entendido es lo de "no le pegó". Gracias por aclararlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> no había entendido es lo de "no le pegó". Gracias por aclararlo



Síndrome de soltería hostil , jajajaaj


----------



## malesi (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> ​



En ArgieLand le decimos *Punta Terra*za !!!


----------



## malesi (Sep 3, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> En ArgieLand le decimos *Punta Terra*za !!!


Pues me hiciste buscar  😆 
Vacaciones en “punta terra…” ⋆ De norte a norte - Noticias las 24 horas


----------



## J2C (Sep 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues me hiciste buscar  😆
> Vacaciones en “punta terra…” ⋆ De norte a norte - Noticias las 24 horas



Chavallll, no daba para buscar nada


Pasa el cursor como si marcaras Terra y los espacios que siguen y te das cuenta


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 287847


Pa mí que ese está espiando con prismáticos a la vecina de enfrente...


----------



## malesi (Sep 3, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Pasa el cursor como si marcaras Terra y los espacios que siguen y te das cuenta


Que retorcido, que me quieres activar las neuronas muertas jajajajaj


----------



## J2C (Sep 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues me hiciste buscar  😆
> Vacaciones en “punta terra…” ⋆ De norte a norte - Noticias las 24 horas



Y esa nota corresponde a la playa sobre el Río de La Plata del municipio donde vivo, la diferencia es que estoy justo en el limite del otro lado y me queda a unos 7,5 Km de distancia

Hermoso municipio que ademas tiene los barrios mas conchet de ArgieLand como lo PiorConchet


malesi dijo:


> Que retorcido, que me quieres activar las neuronas muertas jajajajaj



Chaval pareces un NEWBIE !!!!


Eso lo solemos hacer con tu paisano Don Pincha, incluso en las imagenes ocultas


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2022)

​


----------



## eiefem (Sep 5, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 287045


Por el color del bebe...hay serias posibilidades de que el perro sea el padre


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 5, 2022)

eiefem dijo:


> Por el color del bebe...hay serias posibilidades de que el perro sea el padre


Y su mirada es de alguien que está tramando algo... Que parezca un accidente.. 😇


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2022)

​


----------



## 426ivan (Sep 5, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 287779


Es excelente!!! No sólo es lógico sino que demuestra en un segundo quien entiende y quien es un bruto analfabeto que no tiene NLPI de ortografía,  jajajjaja. Lo renvié a unos 30 ...y solo 6 lo entendieron...jajajja. es genial!!!!


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2022)

Y otras caries


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2022)

*Humor cuántico*


​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 8, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 288500


Y si no se la lleva el aparato se la lleva tu hijo o tu marido, por encenderlo "mal" o apagarlo "mal" o tocar los botones (que están de adorno.. 🙄). 😝🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2022)

Este Jaimito y sus ocurrencias !!!​
​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

Gracias por venir: sufre usted pérdida de memoria a corto plazo. Son 30 euros la consulta.

Vaya, doctor, tome su dinero.

Gracias por venir: sufre usted pérdida de memoria a corto plazo. Son 30 euros la consulta.

Vaya, doctor, tome su dinero.

Gracias por venir: sufre usted pérdida de...


Esta noche te lo voy a comer todo.

Pues tengo bacalao con tomate.

No me has entendido.

Ni tú a mí tampoco.


Cliente: ¿Tienen tarjeta para San Valentín que digan: “Para el único amor de mi vida”?

Tendero: ¡Qué romántico y fiel! Pues claro que sí.

Cliente: Genial. Deme ocho.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 16, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

En un cuartel un día el Coronel le dice al Comandante: Mañana a las 9:30 habrá un eclipse de Sol, hecho que no ocurre todos los días. Que formen los soldados en el patio en traje de campaña para presenciar el fenómeno. Yo les daré las explicaciones necesarias. En caso que llueva que formen en el gimnasio.
El coronel del regimiento le dice al capitán:

-Mañana, a las 9:30, tendrá lugar un eclipse de sol, cosa que no ocurre todos los días. Así que mañana formará a los hombres con traje de campaña en el patio del cuartel. Si llueve, de las órdenes oportunas para que formen en el gimnasio.

-!A sus órdenes, mi coronel!



El capitán al teniente:

-Por orden del coronel, mañana a las 9:30 tendrá lugar un eclipse de sol. Forme a los hombres en el patio. Si llueve, cosa que no ocurre todos los dias, formelos en el gimnasio en traje de campaña.

-!A sus órdenes, mi capitan!



El teniente al sargento:

-Mañana, por orden del coronel, a las 9:30 lloverá en el patio del cuartel, cosa que no ocurre todos los días. El coronel, en traje de campaña, dará las órdenes oportunas para que el eclipse de sol se celebre en el gimnasio.

-!A sus órdenes, mi teniente!



El sargento al cabo:

-Mañana a las 9:30 tendrá lugar el eclipse del coronel en traje de campaña por efecto del sol. Si llueve en el gimnasio, cosa que no ocurre todos los días, formaremos en el patio.

-!A sus órdenes, mi sargento!



El cabo a la tropa:

-Mañana a las 9:30, si no llueve, el sol en traje de campaña eclipsará al coronel en el gimnasio. Lástima que esto no ocurra todos los días.



*¿Qué es lo que ha fallado? La comunicación*


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2022)

*Solo para electricistas "Perfeccionistas"*

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 20, 2022)

¿Eso es tierra o son copos de avena para el desayuno?


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 20, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Eso es tierra o son copos de avena para el desayuno?



Tierra vegana.


----------



## J2C (Sep 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## 426ivan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 21, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Oct 1, 2022)

Lo triste es que, en mi caso, es gracioso porque es cierto.


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2022)

*Isaac Newton* fue un : Cientista , Filósofo , Matemactico , Astrônomo , Alquimista , Téologo , y sin dudas algun un de los majores genios de la Fisica.
!Creo que a el  encantabas *las mujeres mas gorditas* , tanto que el criou la celebre teoria : "*Cuanto major la masa , mas atración hay*! , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bacte (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 4, 2022)

​


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 9, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2022)

​


----------



## resistencio (Oct 12, 2022)

Esta sesión si que me gusta, no como en la otra que por poco me banean, jaja...Igual, acá no puede aportar ni una, sino si que me despido de ustedes para siempre...!!!


----------



## bacte (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 13, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Axel31 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 19, 2022)

😆 😆


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2022)

Así se vería en realidad ......


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

.


Una mujer quería comprar un número de lotería, pero estaba indecisa sobre qué números escoger, así que va al vendedor de lotería y le pregunta:
- Mire, quiero jugar a la Lotería, pero la verdad es que no sé cómo escoger los 5 números, a lo mejor usted me puede ayudar?
- Claro, como no - responde el joven y a la vez le pregunta:
- Por ejemplo, dígame. ¿Cuántas veces ha salido usted del país?
- Cuatro veces.
- Perfecto, ese es su primer número, el *4*. Ahora dígame ¿Cuántos hijos tiene?
- *2* hijos.
- Ok, ese es su segundo número. ¿Y cuántos libros ha leído este año?
- *5* libros.
El joven anota.
- Ahora cuénteme, ¿Cuántas veces al mes hace el amor con su marido?
- Oiga pero, eso es muy personal, ¿no cree?
- Bueno, ¿quiere o no ganar la lotería?
- Bueno bueno,... *2* veces al mes.
- Ok. Y ahora que ya entramos en confianza, dígame: ¿Cuántas veces en su vida le ha puesto los cuernos a su marido?
- Perdone joven, pero sepa que... ¡Yo no soy de esas mujeres sueltas...!
- Está bien, está bien, no se enoje - le dice el joven - Eso quiere decir que *cero* veces. Ya lo tengo, su número es el: *42520*

Efectivamente la mujer compra la serie completa y al día siguiente lo primero que hace es mirar el periódico y encuentra que el número ganador del premio es el: *42527* y grita:
- ¡Eso me pasa por mentirosa!    


.


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2022)

​​


----------



## J2C (Oct 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Oct 21, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Oct 21, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 21, 2022)

.

Dos al hilo:





​




.


----------



## J2C (Oct 22, 2022)

.

Escatologico



​


.


----------



## bacte (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 23, 2022)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 26, 2022)

Va


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2022)

Justo enfrente abrieron una tienda de lencería de cuero con látigos y todo.. 😱

😈 😂 😂 😂 😂

😇​


----------



## bacte (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Justo enfrente abrieron una tienda de lencería de cuero con látigos y todo.. 😱
> 
> 😈 😂 😂 😂 😂
> 
> 😇​


Esto 👆 es casi verídico..
Fui a revisar un televisor a un convento y mientras escuchaba las explicaciones de la monjita, veo por la ventana una tienda de lencería y ropa de cama para mujer.....

Quedé cabilando el revuelo que pudo haber en su día, al inaugurar la tienda.. 🤔😲🤭😲🤭🙄


----------



## J2C (Oct 26, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2022)

Solo para entendidos

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 27, 2022)

Después de ir al traductor digo que... 
😱 😱 🤦‍♂️ 
😆 🤣 🤣 🤣​


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 27, 2022)

Uno que recuerdo:

Domingo Felipe Cavallo es entrevistado por un periodista y este le pregunta:

Digame, Dr. Cavallo ¿usted por la noche no puede dormir pensando en la gente?


Y Cavallo responde:

Por el contrario, la gente no puede dormir pensando en mí

XD


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Oct 28, 2022)

Va a ir desenfrenado del todo


----------



## malesi (Oct 28, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Solo para entendidos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291113​



Ya me las he puesto  pero después


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 29, 2022)

Este objeto, identificado cómo "Firulais The Meteor", entró en la atmósfera terrestre la mañana de hoy e impactó contra suelo mexicano a unos 70,000 Km/H.
Dio un tremendo golpe contra la carpeta asfáltica y aparentemente se encuentra sin daño alguno.
Seguiremos informando.


----------



## bacte (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 29, 2022)

.


Que será ???

​



P.D.: No salgan con gilipolleces, miren bien !!!!




.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2022)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291148


!Apartamentos (Apartados) generalmente te logran dos alegrias : la premera es cuando lo compras y la segunda es cuando lo vendes , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## malesi (Nov 1, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Que será ???
> ...



Una chancla 😆  😆  😆


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Una chancla 😆  😆  😆


Pues parecía un muestario de p0r0n945....


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Nov 6, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291477



Eso me lo preguntó una amiga hace 6 meses, y ahora mismo la llamo...
Ehhhhhhhhhhhh que soy mayor  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 7, 2022)

Parece que los últimos míos no cuajan, me recuerda uno dado durante la Guerra Fría


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

Se nos rompió el humor de tanto usarlo. . . . . . .


----------



## malesi (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

Ja jaja ... A los críos de hoy no se la dan con queso.. 

Son preguntas con trampa, como las del sicotécnico para el carnét de conducir...


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 7, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291640



¿ Salen ? Y eso que yo soy un desastre escribiendo. En todo caso salieron porque en presente la respuesta es ninguno, ya todos están fuera.
Ademas veo crueldad animal ahí porque no todos caben en esa caja.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

Hay que esperar a ver si salen de la caja ..... o el armario o de detrás de sofá..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2022)

Si salen de la caja serán gay's asumidos  ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

O serán gayeteros..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2022)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

🐶🍪


----------



## bacte (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2022)

Es una banana 🍌, digo una pera 🍐


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2022)

​


----------



## flaco-urbano (Nov 9, 2022)

Va un chiste.
Propongo modificar el reglamento... antes de dar una respuesta a alguien que solicita ayuda, se le debe consultarle su ideología política.  Si se lo considera opositor, no se le responde ni mierd#


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 9, 2022)

Me opongo a opositar oposiciones.... 😛   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bacte (Nov 10, 2022)

Blancanieves con sorpresa!!!😜😜😜


----------



## bacte (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es una banana 🍌, digo una pera 🍐


!Eso para NO descir un Car@j8s , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## malesi (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Nov 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2022)

El manco de lepanto  . . .  le pedía una mano a algún amiguete  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2022)

​


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2022)

Este es el repuesto que me vale para todo.
Que no reparas algo o no sabes pues este lo arregla 
Así no se pregunta ¿Que puede ser? ¿Será esto? ¡Se quemo esto, explotó!

*Unos pocos de estos arreglan la vida a cualquiera*😆


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2022)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292198​


!Rica como es,  puede si hacer muuchos favores , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2022)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 21, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2022)

.

Seguí las indicaciones del planito del *arkiteto*

​


Ahora si puedo subir a la terraza !!!!!


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 22, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Seguí las indicaciones del planito del *arkiteto*



¿ El arquitecto, era Qatarí ?


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ El arquitecto, era Qatarí ?



Pa mi que era Saudi !!!!!











​


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 22, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292227​



De cerca, la torre inclinada de Pisa, no se ve tan impresionante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> De cerca, la torre inclinada de Pisa, no se ve tan impresionante.



La torre de Pisa por dentro es hueca !


----------



## bacte (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## switchxxi (Nov 23, 2022)

No se que me dio más risa, si buscar que es un zambomba para entender el chiste o ver el video de como suena y como se utiliza:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 23, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> No se que me dio más risa, si buscar que es un zambomba para entender el chiste o ver el video de como suena y como se utiliza:


Pues imagínese a un inverbe adolescente con la hormona subida en pleno apogeo del festejo navideño y enfrente la prima Laura toda arreglada pintarrajeada y con minifalda. . . fuego en la caña del instrumento..  🥵


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 23, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pues imagínese a un inverbe adolescente con la hormona subida en pleno apogeo del festejo navideño y enfrente la prima Laura toda arreglada pintarrajeada y con minifalda. . . fuego en la caña del instrumento..  🥵


----------



## bacte (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2022)

.



El arkiteto y su escalera al cielo

​


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 28, 2022)

Si no fuera por las cosas que veo en el foro diría que es un video preparado... Ahora tengo mis dudas .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 28, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ahora tengo mis dudas .


Ya se sabe que la realidad siempre supera la ficción.. 
Lo vi hace unos días y no me causó ningún tipo de extrañeza o duda, me creo eso y mucho más de los "manitas" de la casa. 
Yo tengo un tío que me trajo varios decodificadores TDT con el conector de alimentción pegado con pegamento cianocrilato.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 28, 2022)

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 29, 2022)

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 30, 2022)

😂








						Ricardo Escobar Martinez on Reels | Ricardo Escobar Martinez · Original audio
					

21M views, 361K likes, 15K comments, 210K shares, Facebook Reels from Ricardo Escobar Martinez. Ricardo Escobar Martinez · Original audio




					www.facebook.com
				












						Antonio Rodríguez on Reels | Antonio Rodríguez · Original audio
					

19M views, 312K likes, 87 comments, 214K shares, Facebook Reels from Antonio Rodríguez. Antonio Rodríguez · Original audio




					www.facebook.com


----------



## malesi (Dic 1, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292571


!O en o dia en que la Galiña criar dientes , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 1, 2022)




----------



## bacte (Dic 1, 2022)




----------



## Nebulio (Dic 2, 2022)

UNA DE INDIOS
Estaba un indio asomado al borde de un precipicio, posiblemente divagando sobre la frase de Nietzsche "Si miras al abismo, el abismo te mira a ti", cuando se acerca sigilosamente otro indio por atrás y le da unas sacudidas.
El pobre indio se lleva el mayor susto de su vida, cuando el otro va y le dice:
-Casi te caes. eh, Ojo de Águila.
-Si, casi me caigo, Ojo de Pu..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 5, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bacte (Dic 6, 2022)




----------



## Rorschach (Dic 10, 2022)

😂😅​


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 10, 2022)

Un clásico de Condorito


----------



## malesi (Dic 11, 2022)




----------



## Rorschach (Dic 11, 2022)

*Hola, Buenas Tardes !!! 🤠*

Perezoso el areno hoy..., ¿no? 🥱😁

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## bacte (Dic 11, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Dic 15, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Dic 16, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293028



Habría que poner la traducción a la versión argentina del español....
Tuve que googlear chuches y chumino


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habría que poner la traducción a la versión argentina del español....
> Tuve que googlear chuches y chumino


🤔.... Cachuches..???, 🤭


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 🤔.... Cachuches..???, 🤭


Es que chuches es "golosina" y chumino es "cachufleta"...de ahí sale lo de "chuminola"  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2022)

¿ Sabor a . . .  ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2022)

Cachuflosina


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que chuches es "golosina" y chumino es "cachufleta"...de ahí sale lo de "chuminola"  🤷‍♂️





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 🤔.... Cachuches..???, 🤭


"Cachucha" y "chuches"... "cachuches"..
Con sabor a . . . . .  🦪 🤦‍♂️  


Pd. Gominola = Chuches (dulces) imitando figuritas de refrescos, animales o frutas varias, con textura gomosa. Véase "ositos jaribo"


----------



## bacte (Dic 17, 2022)

“Chumino “ en España  es lo mismo que “Concha” en Argentina


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Cachucha" y "chuches"... "cachuches"..
> Con sabor a . . . . .  🦪 🤦‍♂️


Algo sabroso!!!!


----------



## malesi (Dic 17, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> “Chumino “ en España  es lo mismo que “Concha” en Argentina
> 
> Algo sabroso!!!!


Y las setas con pelo  🤪 😆😆


----------



## bacte (Dic 18, 2022)

ENHORABUENA!!!!!


----------



## bacte (Dic 20, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Dic 29, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2022)

*Hoy a la mañana,  un Argentino  que vive en Francia entró a un bar,  y el dueño que lo conoce le dice:*
*- Acá de futbol no se habla.
El Argentino le pregunta:
- ¿Y de sexo ?
- Si, de sexo si.*
*- ¡Que culiada les pegamos !!! 😄*


----------



## bacte (Dic 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2022)

​


----------



## bacte (Ene 1, 2023)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 1, 2023)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293525


🤣🤣🤣
☝️... 🤔... Agarradero sobre la cisterna.. 🤔 🤔  Ahh...para cuando vas muy cargado.. 😉 🍻🍺🍻🍺🍻🍺🍻🍺👍


----------



## bacte (Ene 1, 2023)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> ☝️... 🤔... Agarradero sobre la cisterna.. 🤔 🤔  Ahh...para cuando vas muy cargado.. 😉 🍻🍺🍻🍺🍻🍺🍻🍺👍


O tienes que hacer fuerza…..


----------



## malesi (Ene 1, 2023)

“Aquí va un ejercicio de mates de un niño de 7 años. Yo creo que quien no lo ha entendido bien es el profe“

Escribe los  siguientes números después de las frases

Si esto se definiera en un juicio, el niño tendría opciones de vencer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2023)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2023)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2023)




----------



## bacte (Jueves a las 9:17 AM)




----------



## J2C (Jueves a las 5:08 PM)

​


----------



## malesi (Sábado a las 7:22 PM)

🤪


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sábado a las 7:24 PM)

Malo malo, malo eres.... 😂


----------



## malesi (Sábado a las 7:26 PM)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Malo malo, malo eres.... 😂


Es que el que tenemos nosotros, será igual pero más pequeño


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sábado a las 7:41 PM)

malesi dijo:


> Es que el que tenemos nosotros, será igual pero más pequeño


Seeee..... media habitación, un hueco en el salón, gran parte de la (antígua) habitación de invitados, mucha parte de la terraza...    
Necesitaría un par de contenedores  y un terreno para instalarlos... y un casita para estar cerca..


----------



## hellfire4 (Sábado a las 8:15 PM)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Sabor a . . .  ?


La gente tiende a hacer mucho espamento, de hecho están los pasteles eróticos y de hecho, esos dulces que nombran también existen XD, pero tengan la forma que tengan, siguen siendo dulces y saben al dulce conque se hicieron XD.

Algunos hasta dijeron que el cannoli (nombrado al menos en el Padrino 1 y 3, ya que alguno probablemente se percate) se ve erótico XD




bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293525



Otro de tantos desastres de diseño, donde la gente no tiene en cuenta determinados detalles y los espacios adecuados, si recuerdan el cap de Los Simpsons donde Marge venden casas y el Dr Hebert esta en una cocina tan angosta que el ni el horno se puede abrir en condiciones, pues realmente ha pasado Xd


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sábado a las 8:29 PM)

bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293074
> ENHORABUENA!!!!!


Según dicen le besó a una copia falsa... 😮 🤣 🤣


----------



## J2C (Sábado a las 8:38 PM)

​


----------



## J2C (Lunes a las 8:27 PM)

​


----------



## J2C (Ayer a las 1:44 PM)

​


----------

